# The last movie you watched... and score out of ten - Part 2



## Risible

Here's the link to Part 1.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*WENDY & LUCY 9/10*

I had to rent this movie, I was in NYC with my friend lucy (my real name is wendy) and we saw that on a marquee and were like holy shit...it got good reviews and all..

I found out it was about a girl and her dog...pretty artsy, lowbrow movie, but kept me intrigued none the less...liked the cinemotraphy the most...and a girl and a dog? how can you go wrong?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I saw "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" about two weeks ago. Hugh Jackman is fantastic. As was Liev Schreiber. It gave a lot of back ground on Jackman's character and how he became Wolverine. Definite set up for a Wolverine sequel, which would be welcome. There was a semi-nude scene by Hugh Jackman, and I saw him on Oprah and he did the nude scene himself... no body double. H-O-T-T-I-E!!!! He really bulked up and worked out for this movie... he looked fantastic. And Liev Schreiber was outstanding. This role was a bit "physical" for him, but he was very good in it. 

All-in-all though, it was a great movie. I do hope they do a Wolverine sequel. They need to cover the period from when he actually becomes Wolverine, which is where they left off in this movie, and where he meets Xavier.... who they briefly introduced in this movie. I would like to see them do an Origins movie for each of the characters in the X-Men. It was be great to learn all of their backgrounds. 

Excellent movie. Highly recommended. Definite 10 out of 10.


----------



## Matt L.

Plans are under way for a Wolverine sequel.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We've watched a lot of movies lately since discovering Netflix's "Watch Instantly" selections and the hubby's purchase of a large flat screen monitor (prior to being laid off, of course). What I remember most recently and scores:

Pan's Labyrinth - 9/10

Beautiful, dark and sad.. cried like a baby at the end. Guillermo Del Toro has quickly become one of my favorite filmmakers. He had a hand in two of my top favorite horror movies of the last decade (The Orphanage and The Devil's Backbone) and has many more films on the horizon I'm excited about (more horror films and The Hobbit!).


Them ("Ils") - 7.5/10

Horrible, true story about a couple invaded and attacked in their rural Romanian home by some intruders.. won't spoil it by telling you who. This was a great on-the-edge of your seat thriller, no gore, but scary as hell right up to the end.


Teeth - 7/10

Much funnier than I anticipated. Seems incredibly horrible to laugh one moment then watch this young woman be the victim of sexual assault (more than once even), but the perpetrators get theirs. Vagina Dentata.. oh my. 


Blackout - 6.5/10

Stuck on an elevator with a serial killer for nearly 24 hours! It had its moments.


Penelope- 7/10

Lacking in some areas, but the kiss at the end with James McAvoy? So hot I had to watch it three times. I love that boy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Children of Heaven 9/10
this is a sweet Iranian movie about a brother and sister. they are very poor and the brother loses his sisters shoes on the way home from getting them repaired. They are too afraid to tell their parents so they share his shoes. It's a harship for them at school because of the shoe situation. The poverty of the area they live in is so sad. It's a really sweet movie. The kids are adorable. The brother winds up trying to win a regional race to get a pair of new shoes.


----------



## PamelaLois

UP 10/10! One of the best animated movies I have ever seen. Very funny, surprisingly emotional, excellent. And I saw it in 2D. I can't wait to see it in 3D


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so envious PamelaLois! I want to see up, we're just not sure where to stash Alex. We got Max the Up video game for his kindergarten graduation. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Two more surprisingly good scary movies these last couple of days:

Shiver - 7/10

Spanish film about a light sensitive teenage boy and his mom who move north to a small village in the country so that he might have more of a life where the days are shorter. Mysterious deaths of livestock and town folks in the woods has everyone suspecting the weird, new kid, but he has been in the woods and has seen "it".. some good plots twists in this one. 


Stuck - 7.5/10

What made this so horrific (therefore good) to me is that it is based on a true story that I remember reading about a woman who runs into a homeless guy crossing the street while driving under the influence. He is stuck in her windshield, injured, but alive and begging her to get him help. She's pissed he crossed when he shouldn't and what this situation could mean to her future (and a promised promotion to Nursing Assistant Captain at the nursing home works at). She debates what to do.. get him help or "get rid of the problem." Unbelievable! Mina Suvari gives a great performance here as does Steven Rhea as the down-on-his-luck guy having an unbelievably bad day.


----------



## HottiMegan

I watched Stuck recently on Netflix. Boy was that a dark movie.


----------



## Les Toil

The Uninvited. 2/10 Not really even worth a revue.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Pan's Labyrinth 9/10. The only reason I didn't give it 10/10 was because the amount of blood got to me but I'm squeamish about that sort of thing. Otherwise it was an amazing work of art. Poignant, touching, horrifying, moving, gentle, harsh, ugly, and beautiful all in one.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Drag Me to Hell" 9/10

This movie was a blast--the audience I was with burst into spontaneous applause at the end. 

"Drag Me to Hell" is both the best horror film, and the best comedy I've seen this year.


----------



## 1300 Class

I have just started my Peter Watkins season. 
First up was _*Punishment Park*_. Recently released on DVD, this extremely controversial film by Watkins, putting the slightly silly premise aside is an extremely realistic and well done film, shot as a pseudo documentary - considering the small budget, use of non/amateur actors for most parts and the style in which it was shot. Its a very political film, and they are shot from both sides, and I think that Watkins was damning both the militant counter-culture (violence breeding violence) and the 'establishment'. As the film progresses and violence increases on both sides after a number of incidents, its a remarkable film, and I can see why it caused such a storm when it was released back in 1971. However what is equally interesting is the examination of the group at the special tribunal, in whcih they try (sometimes) to justify themselves. Its a remarkable insight into the views and expressions of the time, as the detainees try and argue and the tribunal argues back. 

Reviewers [upon the release of the DVD] have comented on how many similar aspects of the film are emerging again due to the War on Terror/Iraq and the legislation that has been passed. On the surface there are certain similarities between the world that Watkins established in the introduction and what is/has happening now. One thing that springs to my mind is that the lines between the 'Establishment' and the 'counter culture' are far more blurred and both are less militant in their actions and stances, perhaps even less _ideologized_ in their beliefs now than in 1970/1. I would even venture that today's counter-culture is more willing to work within the rules of 'the game' than it was then. Still its a film that shows how both sides can be condemned and that society and law and order can be reduced to a simple, brutal game that can't be beaten. 

*8.9/10*.


----------



## Wild Zero

10/10


----------



## HDANGEL15

OBSESSION- 6/10

BEYONCE KICKED some white butt big time, worth the price of the ticket just for that alone.....alot like the michael douglas movie with the stalker crazy bitch ....so no surprises...but entertaining


----------



## Les Toil

Seven Pounds--7.5/10

Very much enjoyed this. Authentic tears were shed by the Les Man. Very moving. Rosario Dawson once again proved herself to be one of America's greatest actors.


----------



## furious styles

b-b-b-b-bump.

*Rashomon - 10/10* : Another Kurosawa masterpiece with a cerebral story line that paints a disturbingly accurate picture of the human condition. To say that the cinematography of Kazuo Miyagawa steals the show is disrespecting the picture "as a whole" too much, but it really is something to behold.


----------



## pdgujer148

I hate to bring bad news, but "Transformers 2" isn't very good.


----------



## BMOC

These are all movies I've seen in the last six weeks. I mostly rent because I don't get time to go to the movies anymore and I don't have cable anymore. 


*Legend of the Black Scorpion*- A version of Hamlet done Crouching Tiger/Hidden Dragon style. It was ok but not as interesting as other movies of the genre or even other versions of Shakespear's play 6/10

*Let the Right One In*- Swedish vampire movie. Very original. Highly recommended. And I don't even like vampire movies. 9/10

*Sex Drive*- Road comedy. Pretty funny stuff. Watch the rated version of the dvd first, then watch the unrated. Like watching two different movies but both versions are good. 8/10 

*Role Models*- Paul Rudd is just a funny guy to me. Funnier than Seth Rogen any day. This is hilarious. A little raunchy at times. 8/10

*Zack and Miri Make a Porno*- The only Seth Rogen movie that's made me laugh since I saw him in 40 Year Old Virgin. Maybe cuz it's about porn, I don't know.  8/10

*Drunken Master*- Never got around to watching this till recently. Saw the remake/sequel, Legend of Drunken Master from the 90s. This one is from the 70s and shows how agile Jackie Chan was in his 20s. Incredible stunts. No wires, except for one or two basic scenes. Amazingly entertaining movie. 9/10


----------



## Blackjack

*Watchmen: Tales of the Black Freighter*

Very disappointing. I'd loved the _Watchmen_ movie, and I had expected this to be on par with it, filling in one of the side plots that had been cut from the film.

Unfortunately, although it tells the story well, it simply doesn't deliver. A big deal is made in the graphic novel about the art style of the "Tales of the Black Freighter" comic and how disturbing it is (and it really is), and that was completely removed here- it's simply cartoonish animation that lacks the detail (and therefore the impact) of the comic in the novel. Also, like in _300_, the narration is incredibly hit-and-miss; while it works often enough, there's times where it falls incredibly flat.

That said, the story is still very good. Mostly unchanged, and like in the film the changes work fairly well; the unsettling climax is still very effective, and some of the bits added in really work to make the whole thing more disturbing, as it should be.

Ultimately a major disappointment.

*5/10*


*Ghostbusters*

Still hilariously funny, the film holds up exceptionally well. If you haven't seen it, shame on you. If you have, see it again.

*10/10*


*Dial M for Murder*

A somewhat underwhelming Hitchcock film; the first bit of it struck me as campy and forced. The remainder of the film, however, was on par with what one can expect from Alfred Hitchcock, although lacking anything that would set it apart like his greater works.

*7/10*


----------



## debz-aka

*Tell No One*
Terrifying French murder mystery! The director hits the ground running and I was with him every step, that movie left me exhausted and emotionally drained, but in a good way! Highly recommend this film if you like murder mysteries.


----------



## Mathias

Transformers 7/10

*Despite some HUGE plotholes, it was still an ok movie.

Slither- 3/10

*Just... Disgusting. I almost threw up.


----------



## thatgirl08

I haven't done this in awhile so here's a few I saw recently -

I Love You Man - 9/10 - I thought it was totally cute, predictable ending but better than your average romantic comedy type movie (bromance in this case.)

Drag Me To Hell - 2/10 - Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb.

Last House on the Left - 5/10 - Weak plot, overly gory, too unbelievable, yet still made me nervous to go outside in the dark..


----------



## CAMellie

Twilight - 4/10


About what I expected.


----------



## thatgirl08

CAMellie said:


> Twilight - 4/10
> 
> 
> About what I expected.



mmmm Twilight (7/10 for me)


----------



## StarWitness

*Helvetica*: The story of a typeface, and a wider exploration of typography-- and design in general.

I love documentaries about random shit like this. This one was incredibly well done-- it was certainly one of the better-styled documentaries I've seen, appropriately enough-- but it didn't hold me rapt the way similar docs have. I found some of the interviewees to be off-putting. Still very interesting, and worth watching-- and now I'm looking for Helvetica everywhere.  7/10


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Some movies I've seen within the last few months that I've enjoyed...

My sister's keeper- 8/10 The acting was great. Cameron Diaz did a great job. Its a tear jerker for sure. I went with a friend who read the book and she didn't like it because she read the book and said they changed it too much. I suppose if you didn't read the book you would enjoy it more (I didn't read the book either) If you did read the book, you may have a completely different reaction.

The Reader- 10/10 This is one hell of a movie! The acting is amazing- Kate did outstanding! A bit slow at times, but it fits the movie. Just an amazing movie- deserved all the hype it got. 

The other end of the line- 8.5/10 I thought this movie was really cute. Romantic, funny and sweet. Jesse Metcalf (Used to be on Desperate Housewives) was in this and I thought what the heck. It was cute if you like sappy romantic comedies (My fav lol)

Revolutionary Road- 9.5/10 The acting was marvelous by all. Leo and Kate have amazing chemistry together. 

Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind- 10/10 Did I mention I love Kate Winslet? lol Totally and utterly blown away by this movie! Jim Carey and Kate Winslet did an outstanding job!! This is a MUST watch! Seriously!


----------



## thejuicyone

Valkyrie - 5/10

I just couldn't get into it. I kept looking at the clock wondering when it was going to end.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Year 1--7/10 cute, had some good jokes and some foolish ones. Jack Black is great. Crappy ending with a stupid speech to the crowd.


The Taking of Pelham 123---5/10 very implausable in many parts of the movie. Not even an all star cast can rescue this dog.


----------



## CAMellie

Juno - 10/10

Charming


----------



## Hathor

"The Jane Austen Book Club"..... 7/10

It was a nice movie revolving about a group of women who were spending one month on each Jane Austen book before discussing it. Their lives paralleled the book they all happened to be reading. Emily Blunt ("My Summer Of Love" and "The Devil Wears Prada") was in it and she did an outstanding job.


----------



## olwen

StarWitness said:


> *Helvetica*: The story of a typeface, and a wider exploration of typography-- and design in general.
> 
> I love documentaries about random shit like this. This one was incredibly well done-- it was certainly one of the better-styled documentaries I've seen, appropriately enough-- but it didn't hold me rapt the way similar docs have. I found some of the interviewees to be off-putting. Still very interesting, and worth watching-- and now I'm looking for Helvetica everywhere.  7/10



I had the same reaction after seeing it. I started looking for the font everywhere. I agree, there were some moments where it kind of lagged, but it was very interesting nonetheless. I'd also give it a 7/10.

The last few movies I've seen were:

Diabolique, the version from 1955. It was quite suspenseful and I didn't see the ending coming at all. I was literally on the edge of my seat. 9/10.

The Hangover - funny as hell. I laughed so hard I had a headache afterwards. I didn't think it would be that funny, so I'm glad I went to see it. Plus the closing credits are . If anyone goes to see it, stay thru the credits. 9/10.

North by Northwest - I've seen this movie before, but it had been a while, and I found myself laughing at the jokes and really enjoying the witty banter between Cary Grant and Eva Marie Saint. This movie holds up really really well. 9/10.


----------



## mel

The devils rejects by rob zombie

I give it a 9.5..I love this kinda stuff


----------



## CAMellie

The Reaping - 6/10


----------



## mejix

*public enemies*- 4.0 /10

a huuuuuuuuuge disappointment. some good sequences but for the most part awful.


----------



## CAMellie

Night At The Museum - 6/10

Very cute


----------



## PamelaLois

mejix said:


> *public enemies*- 4.0 /10
> 
> a huuuuuuuuuge disappointment. some good sequences but for the most part awful.


 
I just saw this the other day, and I can't disagree more. I really liked it, would probably give it a 7/10. I think Johnny Depp is so versatile.

Also, saw The Proposal today, 6.5/10. Funny, enjoyable, got in for free so it was worth the money I paid for it.


----------



## Hathor

Bridget Jones: The Edge Of Reason


10/10!!!!! 

I love Bridget Jones! haha She's my fave modern heroine.


----------



## comaseason

Very Young Girls 9/10

Very horrifying documentary about underage (12yo-16yo) prostitution in NYC.


----------



## thejuicyone

American Gangster - 8/10


----------



## olwen

Red Hot American Summer - 5/10 I was disappointed.


----------



## HottiMegan

Arranged

It was a very good movie that looked at the lives of two young women and their lives as their parents are setting about to arrange their marriages. The movie made a point of the unlikelihood of their friendship being that one is an Orthodox Jewish woman and the other is Muslim. They become friends through work and talking about their problems with the arranged marriage process. It was a really good movie.
I'd give this 8/10 stars.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Miracle at St. Anna
I give it a 7 out of 10
It was a bit too long but worth seeing!


----------



## steve-aka

StarWitness said:


> *Helvetica*: The story of a typeface, and a wider exploration of typography-- and design in general.
> 
> I love documentaries about random shit like this. This one was incredibly well done-- it was certainly one of the better-styled documentaries I've seen, appropriately enough-- but it didn't hold me rapt the way similar docs have. I found some of the interviewees to be off-putting. Still very interesting, and worth watching-- and now I'm looking for Helvetica everywhere.  7/10



I saw this doc about a year of so ago and I agree with your assessment of it. It was interesting in parts but on a whole it didn't have the lasting power of, say, _Spellbound_ or _The King of Kong_.


----------



## george83

Bruno - I'd say it was even better than the fantastic Borat, so many laugh out loud moments, which you know you should not be laughing at cos its so so wrong. 

If your a fan of Borat you will love this movie.

8/10


----------



## steve-aka

Just saw _Get Carter_ last night (the original) and I must say I was fairly blown away. Michael Caine was in top form in an elliptically drawn study of revenge in the underworld of 1960s Britain. The film is deliberately Delphic in its delivery as well as unapologetically brutal, which is especially daring for its time. In fact, I felt that Scorsese may have been influenced a bit by its tone, carrying it over to _Mean Streets_ and _Taxi Driver._ And it also seems to have been an influential flick for Tarantino as well. (But what movie of this ilk _hasn't_ been an influence on him?) My wife also said it reminded her of the writings of Patricia Highsmith.

So, if you're in the mood for a dark, brutal story with excellent acting that doesn't hold your hand nor insult your intelligence then I highly recommend this fine film. I rate it 9.5/10.


----------



## BeastofBurden.

Jarhead -9/10 just saw it for the first time last night

Appaloosa - 8/10 pretty good movie...has its slow parts but overall good

Gran Torino - 8.5/10 just like every other Clint Eastwood movie lol


----------



## steely

Taken 7/10 Lots of good pounding.


----------



## tootsmendozer

nick and noras infinite playlist 8/10
i really like mike cera and kat dennings is a beauty! such lovely pale skin and red lips! the movie is great, sweet funny charming and very well put together with a great sound track heh made me smile inside


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Star Trek---9/10 A fun movie with good special effects and action. I was surprised at how good the movie was.


----------



## tootsmendozer

Fatgirlfan said:


> Star Trek---9/10 A fun movie with good special effects and action. I was surprised at how good the movie was.



this

the move really created its own different yet familiar universe was great


----------



## pdgujer148

*Bruno |8/10|*

Simple: If you hated "Borat" you are going to hate this as well; don't bother.

Everyone else is in for some wicked social satire.


----------



## scorpioinco

My best friend's girl

Meh had it's moments of over the top humor but overall a 5/10. On a side note, wtf is up with dane cook's jawline? Just me or is it kinda wtf?


----------



## pdesil071189

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen 

I Give its a 9.5 It was action packed and quite funny. Quite Dramatic too:happy:​


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Passengers

I like it! Had a twist which kept you think the whole time..
9/10


----------



## debz-aka

*Christ in Concrete*
US release name *Give Us This Day*
An amazing film made in the late 1940s which deals with Italian Immigrants who work construction. Way ahead of it's time! You can definitely tell that Martin Scorsese was influenced by this film.
*9 out of 10!*
Dark and gritty but amazing.


----------



## DeniseW

another nod for Bruno!! I loved it, Butch not so much but I laughed so hard I thought I was going to hyperventilate!! Sacha Baron Cohen is genius!!

8/10


----------



## CAMellie

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 8/10

The eye candy alone made it well worth watching. Mmmmmmm....Hugh Jackman and Ryan Reynolds.:wubu:


----------



## Rowan

The Proposal...

It wasnt too bad..id give it a 6


----------



## Maxx Awesome

Bruno again. May seem a tad pretentious to give it 7.5/10, but I enjoyed it too much to give it 7, not enough for an 8...
Anyway... Dongs. If you like cock, this movie was MADE for you!
*_Waits for 10 zillion gay jokes..._*


----------



## Donna

Star Trek: definitely a 9 out of 10. Great effects, and they really captured the essence of many of the original characters.

Angels & Demons: 9 out of 10 as well...the DaVinci Code on speed. I think Hanks's character's job is the most awesome job ever. I would love to do what he does.


----------



## Jigen

Donna said:


> Star Trek: definitely a 9 out of 10. Great effects, and they really captured the essence of many of the original characters.



I Quote. :bow:
The last movie I saw was "Signore e Signori Buonanotte". I'd give a 6-7 for the ability to incarnate the worst flaws in Italian behaviours, especially in our politicians and highest priests.


----------



## PamelaLois

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince 8.5/10. Great effects, definitely moved the story along, but they left out way way too much.


----------



## tootsmendozer

dragonball evolution.
-100,000,000,000,000,000,000/10

worst movie i have ever seen im a great dragonball fan and they changed so much that didnt need to be changed.
there was no charactorization teh acting was awful the effects were awful it was all awful.
now to fetch the brain bleach


----------



## Blackjack

tootsmendozer said:


> dragonball evolution.
> -100,000,000,000,000,000,000/10



That's WAY under 9000.


----------



## CAMellie

The House Bunny - 0/10

Obviously, I was bored and nothing else was on...not even an infomercial:doh:


----------



## steve-aka

CAMellie said:


> The House Bunny - 0/10
> 
> Obviously, I was bored and nothing else was on...not even an infomercial:doh:



That is freakin' hilarious! It reminds me of a movie ratings system my friend and I once worked out that wasn't based on a number or star system but on real-world activities:

-See it in the theater for full price on opening night.

-See it in the theater for full price on opening weekend.

-See it in the theater at a bargain matinee on opening weekend.

-See it in the theater at a bargain matinee after it's been out for a few weeks.

-Wait for video.

-Watch it on TV only if nothing else is on.

-Watch it only if you had a stroke and became paralyzed whilst watching TV and couldn't move and it just happened to come on while you lay there in agony.


----------



## Jigen

tootsmendozer said:


> dragonball evolution.
> -100,000,000,000,000,000,000/10
> 
> worst movie i have ever seen



I had this impression, seeing from the trailers...  I hope this convince anyone not to make a Saint Seiya live action, as I heard.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

The Secret Life Of Bees was amazing


----------



## Carrie

B13 (French title: Banlieue 13), a Luc Besson story, in French w/subtitles. Not an excellent film by any means, but for action buffs like myself, it was a very fun ride. In Paris 2010, the worst public housing areas have been walled off from the rest of the city and are crime and drug-ridden, and completely unpoliced. District 13, or B13, is the worst of them. There is some silly plot about a neutron bomb, but essentially, one of the main characters is Leito, a B13 native, who fights the criminals in his district (and in the process becomes a criminal himself) and dreams of making B13 decent again. The other main character is a police officer, Damien Tomasso, from Paris proper, who is sent into B13 with Leito to defuse the bomb. The bomb is being held captive by the very evil Taha. So think "Escape from New York" meets "48 Hours", but with a simple, tight story, very fun and exciting action sequences, and extensive use of a discipline called "Parkour", which will leave you in awe of the human body. A very entertaining 90 minutes. 7.5 stars.


----------



## Suze

Maxx Awesome said:


> *_Waits for 10 zillion gay jokes..._*



they don't seem to cum. 


hee hee! ham on!


----------



## Blackjack

Just finished _*Seven Samurai*_ (four sittings this time )... it's an absolute masterpiece. *10/10*


----------



## steve-aka

Blackjack said:


> Just finished _*Seven Samurai*_ (four sittings this time )... it's an absolute masterpiece. *10/10*



That's one of my ALL-TIME favorite movies! Masterpiece, indeed! Now I wanna see it again. Luckily I own the Criterion edition of it on DVD.


----------



## olwen

I've never ever finished watching Seven Samurai. Just can't seem to get thru it. 

I saw 500 days of Summer today and I loved it. 8/10. I only give it an eight for the mildly disappointing soundtrack. Too many Regina Spektor songs. I like Regina Spektor, but in this movie it was just overkill. As for the rest of it, it was funny and quirky and touching. I'd see it again.


----------



## Blackjack

*Master of the Flying Guillotine*

Awesome 70's kung fu movie. Cheesy and a bit silly, it's got some great fight scenes and some really weird creative stuff in them. A lot of fun, and it's not hard to see why this is (supposedly) one of Tarantino's favorite kung fu films.

*7.5/10*


----------



## Suze

*Religilous* 
Bill Maher's take on the current state of world religion.

Bill is a hypocrite (PETA) , but i still loved this movie. 
8/10


----------



## tootsmendozer

moon: 10/10

funking amazing best film ive seen in a long long time

sam rockwell is a don


----------



## debz-aka

*Lars and the real girl*

Lovely film, I'd give it a 9 out of 10 stars


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Harry Potter and The Half-Blooded Prince-10
Fantastic Movie!

Tranformers: Revenge of the Fallen-10
Saw this in an IMAX theature..OMG was the freakin best way to watch it!!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rented gran torino with clint eastwood. it was very good. he can still act. had a good twist at the end i was not expecting. i would give it 9 out of 10. 

also rented underworld: evolution. really good. liked that they filled in some of the plot line from the previous movies. good effects with the werewolves. i would give it 8 of 10.


----------



## protuberance

"Throw Momma From The Train." 10 stars. Danny Devito and Billy Crystal need to be in more movies together.


----------



## Jigen

Frost-Nixon: 9/10


----------



## Jigen

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Tranformers: Revenge of the Fallen-10
> Saw this in an IMAX theature..OMG was the freakin best way to watch it!!!



After I saw the first TransFormers, I thought it could be worthy. If I'll have the chance, I'll see it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## steely

bobbleheaddoll said:


> rented gran torino with clint eastwood. it was very good. he can still act. had a good twist at the end i was not expecting. i would give it 9 out of 10.
> 
> also rented underworld: evolution. really good. liked that they filled in some of the plot line from the previous movies. good effects with the werewolves. i would give it 8 of 10.



Watched Gran Torino myself last night, excellent movie. He is one of the best actors of our time. He should get more credit. 9/10


----------



## SuperMishe

Looks like it was a big Gran Torino week. Saw it on Tuesday, loved it. 9/10

Kite Runner - 9.9/10

A Price Above Rubies - 6.5/10


----------



## pdgujer148

"Orphan" 5/10

I went to this because Roger Ebert wrote a positive review. Whoops!

"Orphan" borrows heavily from "The Bad Seed", but adds some gore, kink, and a twist ending to bring the evil child genre into the 21st Century. 

Too bad it isn't scary. I saw the film in a theater packed with teenagers. No whoops, or laughs, or screams--just some uncomfortable giggling at the preposterous twist.

Watch it when it comes out on DVD--preferably while you are doing something else.


----------



## SparklingBBW

I'm getting free Showtime, so here's a few I've "caught up" on: 

Mr. Brooks: BORING! 5/10

Miss Potter: Charming and lovely. 8/10

On DVD: 

Ironman: Very cool, can't wait for the sequel. 9/10

Choke: OMFG, funny, irreverent, base, debauched and uncomfortably heartwarming. I'll never look at Colonial Williamsburg the same way again. 10/10

.


----------



## debz-aka

Guns, Germs and Steel
National Geographic Documentary that is amazing!
For me this is a 10 out of 10 stars.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Public Enemies. 8/10. I would have scored it higher but the score... oh, my God, it was horrible. The period music was great, apropos, and well done. But there was this heavily orchestra schlock that just ruined certain moments. A good movie score guides you along, but this score? Shoved you headlong into scenes to the point of distraction. 

But the acting, cinematography, pacing, editing, etc etc etc were all primo.


----------



## Brenda

The Hangover 8/10, just funny. I have not laughed in a movie like I did today in years. Normally I do not even see comedies because they are generally not funny and are insulting to the viewer's intelligence but this is definitely good for some serious laughs.


----------



## Shawna

Brenda said:


> The Hangover 8/10, just funny. I have not laughed in a movie like I did today in years. Normally I do not even see comedies because they are generally not funny and are insulting to the viewer's intelligence but this is definitely good for some serious laughs.




I keep hearing how funny that movie is...I need to go and see it. By the way, it was so good to see you in Vegas. You are so much fun to be around.


----------



## debz-aka

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*
The cinematography was beautiful on this installment, but I got to admit, I found it a trifle slow in parts. However, what a great gathering of actors! The kid who plays Malfoy is really good.
Overall: 7 out of 10 stars.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Transporter 3 
10/10 Great Movie love all the action in it!

Grand Terreno
10/10
Had a little bit of everything! Great movie!


----------



## pdgujer148

"The Collector" 3/10

One would hope that this would be an adaptation of the classic novel by John Fowles. Nah. This is 2009: a.k.a. the Summer of crappy movies.

Instead we get a torture porn flick from the hacks that made Saw IV, V, and VI.

Not surprisingly "The Collector" plays out like an extended Saw scenario: an absurdly omniscient killer terrorizes a family plus one outsider in a house filled with sadistic traps.

The only difference--unlike the dude from Saw, there isn't some thin moralistic reason for the splatter--"The Collector" just likes to fap to pain.

As much as I love horror films, and as forgiving as I am of poor acting and bad scripts, "The Collector" disgusted me on a moral, personal, and aesthetic level. This isn't edgy--just cynical, stupid, and gross.


----------



## Miss Vickie

The Proposal. 8/10. Saw it with my daughter yesterday since I'm not feeling well and needed an easy laugh. It was just what the doctor (nurse?) ordered. Great movie -- totally predictable, but I adore Betty White, and Ryan Reynolds is a cutie pie.

Downside? It wasn't filmed in Alaska!!!! Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Adrian

The Bourne Ultimatum, I give it an eight out of ten.


----------



## Squee360

Harry Potter 6: 8/10.

Butchered a lot of the book to fit the short attention span of some viewers heh. But anyways a good film


----------



## jamesdevise

Blood the last vampire (the anime version) 8/10. Bloomin brilliant!If you've got 40 minutes of your time this is brilliant!

Star Trek: First Contact 9/10. Can't remeber how many times i've seen this now, but its still brilliant!Runs rings around all others and Patrick Stewarts voice....wow!


----------



## swamptoad

Bart Got A Room 9/10 


Very funny movie! I recommend it! :bow:


----------



## Blackjack

*Knowing*

Craptacular. 

Nic Cage seems to have run out of whatever talent he used to have. He's absolutely flat in this and makes a poorly-written character into something that's downright aggravating to watch. There's occasional parts where he's decent, but they're few and far between.

The story is a mess. The "twist" of the ending is revealed with blinding clearness right near the beginning in a discussion that Cage's character has with his son, who's highly reminiscent of the main character's son Heinrich in the Don DeLillo novel _White Noise_- possessing a level of understanding and wisdom that borders on the satirical. And while most of the film is definitely eerie, it loses that damn quickly when it begins to wrap itself in a bunch of clear references to von Däniken's _Chariots of the Gods_, including an illustration from the Biblical story of Ezekiel that is printed and discussed in the book itself.

Lastly, the search for meaning in the film is fumbled horribly. Cage's character loses his wife and any sense of purpose he has or anything like that. Like the twist at the end, his sudden shifting of belief in this matter is not so much foreshadowed early on as it is pointed to by the film, saying "HES GUNNA CHANGE HIS MIND ON THIS AND IS TOTALLY WRONG."

All of this said, I will note that the music is very good and sets the mood for the film far better than any of the plot elements do; also, the special effects are damn good as well. The plane crash sequence is one long take, and although it's a CGI-fest rife with sadistic voyeurism, it's pretty stunning to watch. The same goes for the final apocalyptic sequences and the appearance of the "angels" when they show up.

All in all, *4/10*. I'd recommend skipping this one.


----------



## swamptoad

Blackjack said:


> *Knowing*
> 
> Craptacular.
> 
> Nic Cage seems to have run out of whatever talent he used to have. He's absolutely flat in this and makes a poorly-written character into something that's downright aggravating to watch. There's occasional parts where he's decent, but they're few and far between.
> 
> The story is a mess. The "twist" of the ending is revealed with blinding clearness right near the beginning in a discussion that Cage's character has with his son, who's highly reminiscent of the main character's son Heinrich in the Don DeLillo novel _White Noise_- possessing a level of understanding and wisdom that borders on the satirical. And while most of the film is definitely eerie, it loses that damn quickly when it begins to wrap itself in a bunch of clear references to von Däniken's _Chariots of the Gods_, including an illustration from the Biblical story of Ezekiel that is printed and discussed in the book itself.
> 
> Lastly, the search for meaning in the film is fumbled horribly. Cage's character loses his wife and any sense of purpose he has or anything like that. Like the twist at the end, his sudden shifting of belief in this matter is not so much foreshadowed early on as it is pointed to by the film, saying "HES GUNNA CHANGE HIS MIND ON THIS AND IS TOTALLY WRONG."
> 
> All of this said, I will note that the music is very good and sets the mood for the film far better than any of the plot elements do; also, the special effects are damn good as well. The plane crash sequence is one long take, and although it's a CGI-fest rife with sadistic voyeurism, it's pretty stunning to watch. The same goes for the final apocalyptic sequences and the appearance of the "angels" when they show up.
> 
> All in all, *4/10*. I'd recommend skipping this one.




Yeah, I watched it and was kinda disappointed.


----------



## ssflbelle

Julie/Julia 10 out of 10 really enjoyed it especially since it was free. Go see it, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## suebeehoney

> Julie/Julia 10 out of 10 really enjoyed it especially since it was free. Go see it, I think you will enjoy it.



Great recommendation, Belle - I want to see that one! Being a gal that loves to cook, that one appeals to me. 

Mine: Burn After Reading. Weird as hell, but it had it's very funny points.


----------



## steve-aka

_Doubt_

It had its moments and really did a good job capturing the small details of its time setting. However, the cinematography was campy (yeah, yeah, Dutch angles are cool, I guess) and the acting was ultimately very hammy. Way less than I expected from powerhouse actors such as Meryl Streep and Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Although I have to admit that Viola Davis and Amy Adams were pretty great.

All in all I'll give it a four out of ten.


----------



## pdgujer148

steve-aka said:


> _Doubt_
> 
> It had its moments and really did a good job capturing the small details of its time setting. However, the cinematography was campy (yeah, yeah, Dutch angles are cool, I guess) and the acting was ultimately very hammy. Way less than I expected from powerhouse actors such as Meryl Streep and Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Although I have to admit that Viola Davis and Amy Adams were pretty great.
> 
> All in all I'll give it a four out of ten.



Viola Davis ripped my guts out. Many super-condensed man tears. Agreed. The rest of the the film seemed coy and kind of hammy.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *Knowing*
> 
> Craptacular.
> 
> Nic Cage seems to have run out of whatever talent he used to have. He's absolutely flat in this and makes a poorly-written character into something that's downright aggravating to watch. There's occasional parts where he's decent, but they're few and far between.
> 
> The story is a mess. The "twist" of the ending is revealed with blinding clearness right near the beginning in a discussion that Cage's character has with his son, who's highly reminiscent of the main character's son Heinrich in the Don DeLillo novel _White Noise_- possessing a level of understanding and wisdom that borders on the satirical. And while most of the film is definitely eerie, it loses that damn quickly when it begins to wrap itself in a bunch of clear references to von Däniken's _Chariots of the Gods_, including an illustration from the Biblical story of Ezekiel that is printed and discussed in the book itself.
> 
> Lastly, the search for meaning in the film is fumbled horribly. Cage's character loses his wife and any sense of purpose he has or anything like that. Like the twist at the end, his sudden shifting of belief in this matter is not so much foreshadowed early on as it is pointed to by the film, saying "HES GUNNA CHANGE HIS MIND ON THIS AND IS TOTALLY WRONG."
> 
> All of this said, I will note that the music is very good and sets the mood for the film far better than any of the plot elements do; also, the special effects are damn good as well. The plane crash sequence is one long take, and although it's a CGI-fest rife with sadistic voyeurism, it's pretty stunning to watch. The same goes for the final apocalyptic sequences and the appearance of the "angels" when they show up.
> 
> All in all, *4/10*. I'd recommend skipping this one.



Yeah, after "Dark City" Alex Proyas looked like a director to watch.

Then there was "I, Robot".

Then there was "Knowing".

I don't have the slightest doubt that Proyas has incredible talent, but he is about one film away from the M. Night Award for Squandered Genius.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

_Transformers 2_ wasn't just horrible, it was horrible and_ long as hell_. 

I went to see it with a friend and we agree to each count up separate cliches that we knew would spring up in a Michael Bay movie. 

-I was to count up all the times somebody gave a loud declarative order, such as, "_Move those crates, NOW!!!_" or "_Stop your whining and FIGHT!!!_"

-She was to count up all the times one character screamed out for another character's name.

I swear to God this is true: both of us stopped counting about forty-five minutes into the movie because there were _that _many of these melodramatic, hack moments.

Does anybody know whether THIS Michael Bay cliche` was used in 'Transformers 2'?

-----

(Incidentally, I liked 'I, Robot' a lot! Thought it was intelligent and it was definitely entertaining. But to each his own, eh?)


----------



## Mini

Watchmen: 11/10

I came. I saw. I cheered. I came again. 

Fuck the haters. I can't actually imagine a more faithful version that would still be watchable.


----------



## furious styles

Mini said:


> Watchmen: 11/10
> 
> I came. I saw. I cheered. I came again.
> 
> Fuck the haters. I can't actually imagine a more faithful version that would still be watchable.



yeah i'm with you on this one. one of my favorite ever pieces of writing, i've read the fucking thing more than 10 times and i think they did a fantastic job. could've been edited just a bit better though.


----------



## steve-aka

Mini said:


> Watchmen: 11/10
> 
> I came. I saw. I cheered. I came again.
> 
> Fuck the haters. I can't actually imagine a more faithful version that would still be watchable.



Meh, I was way less than impressed. I hated how they changed the ending, I don't think it would've had the the same effect as how the book ended. I hated the lispy Ozymandias and how they altered details of the attack on him in his foyer. I thought the woman who played Laurie SUCKED! I wasn't impressed with Manhattan's voice - too normal, especially since in the comic it had a kind of affected word balloon suggesting something otherworldly about it. I didn't like how they upped the violence to hyper-brutal levels. Especially since all the superheroes in the comic, sans Manhatten, weren't really super at all, except in their dedication to honing their crime fighting skills. They wouldn't be able to survive some of the things put upon them in the movie version.

However, I did think that Rorschach and the Comedian were very well played. Some of the scenes were spot on and were definitely done out of a place of great respect for the book. However this dedication to the source didn't come off very well when juxtaposed with the things that they seemingly randomly changed. The comic is about what would happen if superheroes really existed. How that would impact the real world. But the violence was so stylized in the movie that this theme was nearly completely nullified.

I really wanted to like the Watchmen movie, but I just couldn't. I didn't really hate it, but you can still fuck me if you wanna...

6 out of 10 stars for me.


----------



## Mini

steve-aka said:


> Meh, I was way less than impressed. I hated how they changed the ending, I don't think it would've had the the same effect as how the book ended. I hated the lispy Ozymandias and how they altered details of the attack on him in his foyer. I thought the woman who played Laurie SUCKED! I wasn't impressed with Manhattan's voice - too normal, especially since in the comic it had a kind of affected word balloon suggesting something otherworldly about it. I didn't like how they upped the violence to hyper-brutal levels. Especially since all the superheroes in the comic, sans Manhatten, weren't really super at all, except in their dedication to honing their crime fighting skills. They wouldn't be able to survive some of the things put upon them in the movie version.
> 
> However, I did think that Rorschach and the Comedian were very well played. Some of the scenes were spot on and were definitely done out of a place of great respect for the book. However this dedication to the source didn't come off very well when juxtaposed with the things that they seemingly randomly changed. The comic is about what would happen if superheroes really existed. How that would impact the real world. But the violence was so stylized in the movie that this theme was nearly completely nullified.
> 
> I really wanted to like the Watchmen movie, but I just couldn't. I didn't really hate it, but you can still fuck me if you wanna...
> 
> 6 out of 10 stars for me.



I think that the reason the violence was upped to such frankly awesome levels was to further show the disconnect between what's expected of "superheroes" and what the reality would be. The heroes were every bit as violent and merciless as the villains, as they would have to be. 

I also think the original ending would have been a bit *ridiculous* on film. While it worked in the book, there are some things that just don't translate well to film, and a genetically-engineered squid-thing would have looked kinda silly, IMO. 

As for the attack on Ozymandias, again, it's more cinematically satisfying if the villain gets at least a *bit* of comeuppance. It's depressing enough if the bad guy walks away absolutely unscathed. I dunno, I was cool with the change, personally.

All that said, consider yourself fucked, good sir.


----------



## steve-aka

Mini said:


> I think that the reason the violence was upped to such frankly awesome levels was to further show the disconnect between what's expected of "superheroes" and what the reality would be. The heroes were every bit as violent and merciless as the villains, as they would have to be.
> 
> I also think the original ending would have been a bit *ridiculous* on film. While it worked in the book, there are some things that just don't translate well to film, and a genetically-engineered squid-thing would have looked kinda silly, IMO.
> 
> As for the attack on Ozymandias, again, it's more cinematically satisfying if the villain gets at least a *bit* of comeuppance. It's depressing enough if the bad guy walks away absolutely unscathed. I dunno, I was cool with the change, personally.
> 
> All that said, consider yourself fucked, good sir.



Perhaps the genetically engineered squid would've looked kinda corny, but if they gave it a Lovecraftian/Cthulu-like appearance that would've been fairly creepy and kickass. My point is that the original ending showed the world that there could be bigger threats looming than our own petty infighting. The only thing that would've worked to show this is an extraterrestrial threat. If it was Manhattan, as in the movie, I feel that Russia and China and pretty much everyone else would've just pointed their fingers at the USA and said, 'see, we TOLD you!' And that wouldn't have ultimately had the same unifying effect.

As for the attack on Ozymandias, what I really didn't like was how they were updating the meeting by making it about the oil and car companies. It seemed too forcefully topical to today's crises. This just seemed kind of preachy to me. Plus, I don't really think that Ozymandias was really supposed to ultimately be a villain. His plan did save the world from nuclear destruction, after all.

You made an excellent point regarding the violence being upped and the inherent expectations of the heroes to be just as brutal as the villains. I still feel it was a bit unrealistic, as the comic was about bringing a certain reality into something that is so associated with heightened reality. However, the fact that violence is violence no matter the perpetrator is also a point of the book and I stand corrected.

At any rate, is my ass supposed to hurt this much now?


----------



## Mini

steve-aka said:


> Perhaps the genetically engineered squid would've looked kinda corny, but if they gave it a Lovecraftian/Cthulu-like appearance that would've been fairly creepy and kickass. My point is that the original ending showed the world that there could be bigger threats looming than our own petty infighting. The only thing that would've worked to show this is an extraterrestrial threat. If it was Manhattan, as in the movie, I feel that Russia and China and pretty much everyone else would've just pointed their fingers at the USA and said, 'see, we TOLD you!' And that wouldn't have ultimately had the same unifying effect.
> 
> As for the attack on Ozymandias, what I really didn't like was how they were updating the meeting by making it about the oil and car companies. It seemed too forcefully topical to today's crises. This just seemed kind of preachy to me. Plus, I don't really think that Ozymandias was really supposed to ultimately be a villain. His plan did save the world from nuclear destruction, after all.
> 
> You made an excellent point regarding the violence being upped and the inherent expectations of the heroes to be just as brutal as the villains. I still feel it was a bit unrealistic, as the comic was about bringing a certain reality into something that is so associated with heightened reality. However, the fact that violence is violence no matter the perpetrator is also a point of the book and I stand corrected.
> 
> At any rate, is my ass supposed to hurt this much now?



Good points re: the attack and the squid. I still feel the message worked, but we'll agree to disagree. 

Re: Violence, I look at a movie like The Dark Knight, and see it as a fantastic piece of film-making, and it stands as one of my favorite movies of all time, but still feel it lacked the visceral punch it could have had. Like, the Joker is a fucking psychopath and Batman ruins a lot of people's shit, yet there's next to no blood. I feel it's a betrayal of the consequences to shy away from the blood and the gore. With the over-the-top violence I felt it really brought home the fact that their actions, noble as they might be, still have incredibly dire consequences.

And if your ass is sore, I blame a faulty chair.


----------



## steve-aka

Mini said:


> Good points re: the attack and the squid. I still feel the message worked, but we'll agree to disagree.
> 
> Re: Violence, I look at a movie like The Dark Knight, and see it as a fantastic piece of film-making, and it stands as one of my favorite movies of all time, but still feel it lacked the visceral punch it could have had. Like, the Joker is a fucking psychopath and Batman ruins a lot of people's shit, yet there's next to no blood. I feel it's a betrayal of the consequences to shy away from the blood and the gore. With the over-the-top violence I felt it really brought home the fact that their actions, noble as they might be, still have incredibly dire consequences.
> 
> And if your ass is sore, I blame a faulty chair.



I SO agree with you regarding bloodless violence in movies. It's a total cop-out. It's akin to when people say it's more powerful NOT to show something in a movie. I say BULLSHIT, show it in all its festeringly brutal ugliness. It's VIOLENCE, it's not supposed to be pretty. Part of our problem in society is that the media has sanitized and fetishized violence to the point where people don't know it has real-world ramifications. A great movie about this is called _Benny's Video_ by Michael Hanneke (who is, imo, generally an intellectual hack). It's an interesting take on how mass media overkill has turned a segment of the populace into apathetic monsters who only feel things are real if they're filtered to us through a screen.

At any rate, this could be a topic for an entire thread unto itself.

Also, that was kinda kinky, the way you assfucked me in that chair like you did:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Regarding the alterations to the ending of _Watchmen_, I approve of the changes made. There's already a significant deal removed from the story- numerous sub-plots and side-plots- all of which cumulatively affect the ending. There's nothing in the film about _Tales of the Black Freighter_, and the DVD with it is only the story itself without any insight into the author or artist of it, the latter of whom is one of the ones who designed the squid. Aside from the additional DVD with a documentary on _Under the Hood_, there's nothing from between the chapters. All of this is ultimately necessary to make the full, original story have the impact that it does. The amount that would have to be added in to the film to make the squid ending at all workable is so massive as to be incredibly daunting.

Overall, I think that the changed ending works perfectly alright, but that's about it- it's still _far _inferior to the original ending.


----------



## steve-aka

Blackjack said:


> Regarding the alterations to the ending of _Watchmen_, I approve of the changes made. There's already a significant deal removed from the story- numerous sub-plots and side-plots- all of which cumulatively affect the ending. There's nothing in the film about _Tales of the Black Freighter_, and the DVD with it is only the story itself without any insight into the author or artist of it, the latter of whom is one of the ones who designed the squid. Aside from the additional DVD with a documentary on _Under the Hood_, there's nothing from between the chapters. All of this is ultimately necessary to make the full, original story have the impact that it does. The amount that would have to be added in to the film to make the squid ending at all workable is so massive as to be incredibly daunting.
> 
> Overall, I think that the changed ending works perfectly alright, but that's about it- it's still _far _inferior to the original ending.



I don't really see how removing the 'Under the Hood' and 'Tales from the Black Freighter' aspects of the story would affect the efficacy of the original ending. Especially as seeing how 'Under the Hood' was written and added by Moore AFTER the original story was already done. I did miss those aspects of the book from the film but totally understand why they were cut. Besides, the director has stated that they plan to release a definitive director's cut with them added back in. However, I saw the extra DVD with them the other day and wasn't really all that impressed with their version of 'Freighter', but 'Hood' was pretty cool.


----------



## superodalisque

dairy of a nymphomanic 10/10

has anybody seen "diary of a nymphomaniac" its a spanish film about a french woman who is a "nymphomaniac" as society sees it. i saw it yesterday it was fantastic! don't read the reviews, which are almost all written by guys and all way off base. even the trailer is misleading. excellent chic flick but i think guys will like it a lot too. its not just empty arthouse erotica.

its really about a woman trying to find out who she is sexually, emotionally and experientially. she asks her grandmother who has had sex with only one man in her entire life what would she do if she had it to do over again. the old lady says basically that she would have sex as much as she liked. don't get it wrong. she is not just talking about sex for sex sake but sex for who you are, for the freedom and enjoyment of it--without social prescription and judgement. the main character notes that when men do these things they are just virile but when women do them they are trashy. these are things that women are always made to feel bad or guilty about--about a woman truly owning herself and her body. at the end of the movie the main character decides she is not a nymphomaniac as prescribed by the society, that denies her ownership of her own sensuality, but she is a nymph. it would have helped the critics to understand the movie a lot better if they understood exactly what a nymph was i think. what ever happend to a good basic classical education?


----------



## steve-aka

superodalisque said:


> dairy of a nymphomanic 10/10
> 
> has anybody seen "diary of a nymphomaniac" its a spanish film about a french woman who is a "nymphomaniac" as society sees it. i saw it yesterday it was fantastic! don't read the reviews, which are almost all written by guys and all way off base. even the trailer is misleading. excellent chic flick but i think guys will like it a lot too. its not just empty arthouse erotica.
> 
> its really about a woman trying to find out who she is sexually, emotionally and experientially. she asks her grandmother who has had sex with only one man in her entire life what would she do if she had it to do over again. the old lady says basically that she would have sex as much as she liked. don't get it wrong. she is not just talking about sex for sex sake but sex for who you are, for the freedom and enjoyment of it--without social prescription and judgement. the main character notes that when men do these things they are just virile but when women do them they are trashy. these are things that women are always made to feel bad or guilty about--about a woman truly owning herself and her body. at the end of the movie the main character decides she is not a nymphomaniac as prescribed by the society, that denies her ownership of her own sensuality, but she is a nymph. it would have helped the critics to understand the movie a lot better if they understood exactly what a nymph was i think. what ever happend to a good basic classical education?



This sounds interesting, I'll have to add it to my Q. There is an unfortunate double standard regarding the different sexes' relationship with sex. Promiscuous men are often congratulated for their sexual prowess whereas women are just called sluts. *sigh* So much for our so-called modern society.

Addendum: apparently this movie's not available from Netflix. Figures! They've got 'Confessions of a Shopaholic', though (Yurrgh!)


----------



## pdgujer148

"A Perfect Getaway" 7.5/10

In my best Gene Shalit voice: "They should have called this one A PERFECT MATINEE!"

Good cheese.


----------



## bdog

GI Joe. 9/10. Solid action entertainment... better than expected.


----------



## steve-aka

_Moon_ with Sam Rockwell. Just fucking amazing! Hearkens back to the serious sci-fi of the 60s and 70s, particularly _2001_, without being a carbon copy. Sam Rockwell is brilliant, proving once again that he is one of the best American actors working today, especially considering how he's basically acting all by himself. It's also good to see old-fashioned models instead the ubiquitous and overdone CG hogging all the FX glory.

My only complaints are, being that this is "serious" sci-fi, the fact that they have sound in the vacuum in space as well as seemingly forgetting to take into consideration the fact that the moon has only 1/6th the gravity of Earth when inside the base. But these are mere quibbles.

Go see this awesome, heartfelt and touching movie! One of the best, if not THE best, movies of 2009. I give it a 9.5 out of 10 rating.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

steve-aka said:


> _Moon_ with Sam Rockwell. Just fucking amazing! Hearkens back to the serious sci-fi of the 60s and 70s, particularly _2001_, without being a carbon copy. Sam Rockwell is brilliant, proving once again that he is one of the best American actors working today, especially considering how he's basically acting all by himself. It's also good to see old-fashioned models instead the ubiquitous and overdone CG hogging all the FX glory.
> 
> My only complaints are, being that this is "serious" sci-fi, the fact that they have sound in the vacuum in space as well as seemingly forgetting to take into consideration the fact that the moon has only 1/6th the gravity of Earth when inside the base. But these are mere quibbles.
> 
> Go see this awesome, heartfelt and touching movie! One of the best, if not THE best, movies of 2009. I give it a 9.5 out of 10 rating.


Sounds like the sort of movie I'll love. Once it spreads outside of the art theaters, I'll definitely go see it. 

_Watchmen_, though, was (a) stupid, (b) a flagrantly bastardized revision of the comic, and (c) completely deserving of its flopping at the box office (critics be damned). I honestly can't understand how anybody who read the comic book (no, I'm not going to say "graphic novel") could possibly like the movie. Quick list of differences (and note that I'm doing all of this from memory - I saw the movie once in theaters and won't ever see it again):

1) Movie was flamboyantly, maliciously violent (slow-mo shots of bones snapping, etc.) Comic saved graphic violence for few parts where it had an actual function (after the "alien" attacked NYC, when Rorschach discovered the murderer of the girl).

2) Comic book's Old Silk Specter was an expressly sweet-hearted, innocent woman engaged in "crime fighting" for fun and for attention. Movie's Old Silk Specter was an obnoxious alcoholic (movie's character never drank, let alone bragged about being an alcoholic). The movie also suggested she enjoyed being raped. The comic showed her as utterly horrified as Comedian raped her. (She instead acquiesced to his boy-ish charms and persistence years later.)

3) Silhouette was closeted lesbian in comic book and was murdered - at least in part - because of this fact after newspapers outed her. In movie, she struts around Times Square sexually assaulting other women in broad daylight.

4) Movie concocted some idiotic, totally self-contradictory explanation for Old Silk Spectre's keeping Young Silk Spectre's father's identity a secret.

5) Movie didn't show Silk Spectre smoking, which was a small but revealing trait in the comic (her finally cutting loose and smoking again signified her cutting loose as a superhero, too).

I could go on....if only the movie weren't so forgettable. The comic was jaw-droppingly human, poignant, giving, and logical. The movie was wantonly cynical and stupid.

The director likes to make loud, bloody, "manly" movies (like '300'). That's his business. But he had no moral right to steal Alan Moore's work of genius - against Alan Moore's wishes - and to then totally alter the story in both its tone and in fact. 

And if that doesn't make my case, know this: Alan Moore refused to accept any royalties from the movie. That says it all right there.


----------



## furious styles

PeriodicLurker said:


> Sounds like the sort of movie I'll love. Once it spreads outside of the art theaters, I'll definitely go see it.
> 
> _Watchmen_, though, was (a) stupid, (b) a flagrantly bastardized revision of the comic, and (c) completely deserving of its flopping at the box office (critics be damned). I honestly can't understand how anybody who read the comic book (no, I'm not going to say "graphic novel") could possibly like the movie. Quick list of differences (and note that I'm doing all of this from memory - I saw the movie once in theaters and won't ever see it again):
> 
> 1) Movie was flamboyantly, maliciously violent (slow-mo shots of bones snapping, etc.) Comic saved graphic violence for few parts where it had an actual function (after the "alien" attacked NYC, when Rorschach discovered the murderer of the girl).
> 
> 2) Comic book's Old Silk Specter was an expressly sweet-hearted, innocent woman engaged in "crime fighting" for fun and for attention. Movie's Old Silk Specter was an obnoxious alcoholic (movie's character never drank, let alone bragged about being an alcoholic). The movie also suggested she enjoyed being raped. The comic showed her as utterly horrified as Comedian raped her. (She instead acquiesced to his boy-ish charms and persistence years later.)
> 
> 3) Silhouette was closeted lesbian in comic book and was murdered - at least in part - because of this fact after newspapers outed her. In movie, she struts around Times Square sexually assaulting other women in broad daylight.
> 
> 4) Movie concocted some idiotic, totally self-contradictory explanation for Old Silk Spectre's keeping Young Silk Spectre's father's identity a secret.
> 
> 5) Movie didn't show Silk Spectre smoking, which was a small but revealing trait in the comic (her finally cutting loose and smoking again signified her cutting loose as a superhero, too).
> 
> I could go on....if only the movie weren't so forgettable. The comic was jaw-droppingly human, poignant, giving, and logical. The movie was wantonly cynical and stupid.
> 
> The director likes to make loud, bloody, "manly" movies (like '300'). That's his business. But he had no moral right to steal Alan Moore's work of genius - against Alan Moore's wishes - and to then totally alter the story in both its tone and in fact.
> 
> And if that doesn't make my case, know this: Alan Moore refused to accept any royalties from the movie. That says it all right there.



did you actually watch the movie?


----------



## PeriodicLurker

furious styles said:


> did you actually watch the movie?


Did you actually read the comic book? 

-----

Seriously, though....what did I write about the movie that was untrue?


----------



## bdog

steve-aka said:


> _Moon_ with Sam Rockwell. Just fucking amazing!



Heard it was good... thanks for the reminder to check it out.


----------



## furious styles

PeriodicLurker said:


> Did you actually read the comic book?
> 
> -----
> 
> Seriously, though....what did I write about the movie that was untrue?



i wont go through your list and try to counter everything you said. i'm actually kind of entertained by your neurotic picking at small changes i hardly noticed (or things which i can hardly imagine like your comment on silk specter 1 enjoying the rape) despite having read the work several times, then subsequent construing of them as massive plot changing inaccuracies. it sounds like you went into the film with a notepad wanting to hate it (possibly because of Moore's statements) then comprised your point by point breakdown with that mindset. 

a director has to make a movie. he has to envision the product then shoot it the way he sees fit. if you dislike the director stylistically (i.e. the way he portrays violence) that's fair. the movie wasn't a cartoon with every frame drawn by Alan, that would've been incredibly pointless. it just feels to me like you hate it because you wanted to hate it. i could be way off too though, why argue opinions? that's why i even commented, i took offense to your statement regarding how anyone who's read the comic could enjoy the movie .. it's subjective.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

I really don't wanna derail this thread entirely (and, presumably, FuriousStyles doesn't, either), so I promise that this'll be my last post about _Watchmen_.



furious styles said:


> i wont go through your list and try to counter everything you said.


Which makes me wonder why you then replied to the post in the first place. But whatever.


furious styles said:


> ....your neurotic picking at small changes i hardly noticed (or things which i can hardly imagine like your comment on silk specter 1 enjoying the rape) despite having read the work several times, then subsequent construing of them as massive plot changing inaccuracies.


I actually read the comic, so I know that the changes weren't "small". They profoundly changed both the characters and the story. 


furious styles said:


> it sounds like you went into the film with a notepad wanting to hate it (possibly because of Moore's statements) then comprised your point by point breakdown with that mindset.


Nope. Just loved the comic, and so I actually, ya know, knew its details. 


furious styles said:


> a director has to make a movie.


No he doesn't. Instead of ripping of Alan Moore's creation, Zack Snyder could've, ya know, _created something of his own_. Or he could've ripped off some other writer who needs the money. Or he could've moved to Tibet and become a monk. 

Any way you slice it, he definitely did _not_ have to steal Alan Moore's story (against Moore's wishes), direct it the exact same way he directed '300', change everything, and then strike a pose as some respectful "artist" when he was actually, by definition, a disrespectful hack.



furious styles said:


> it's subjective.


Facts are the opposite of subjective. When Old Silk Spectre is drunk in every scene, this is a material change. When she brags about her alcoholism, this is a material change. When Silhouette is public with her lesbianism in the movie, this is a material change. Etc., etc., etc, etc., etc, etc., etc., etc.

It's a fact that the was different than the movie in detail and (in my opinion) in spirit. It's a fact that Alan Moore created the story and the characters, and he did not want anybody to steal it, but they did so anyway.

If you like the movie, that's fine. But your original comment said "haters be damned". I didn't like being damned, and so I thought I'd stand up for the comic book (which I love) and point out why you shouldn't hate me for not liking this flop movie.


----------



## steve-aka

PeriodicLurker said:


> Sounds like the sort of movie I'll love. Once it spreads outside of the art theaters, I'll definitely go see it.
> 
> _Watchmen_, though, was (a) stupid, (b) a flagrantly bastardized revision of the comic, and (c) completely deserving of its flopping at the box office (critics be damned). I honestly can't understand how anybody who read the comic book (no, I'm not going to say "graphic novel") could possibly like the movie. Quick list of differences (and note that I'm doing all of this from memory - I saw the movie once in theaters and won't ever see it again):
> 
> 1) Movie was flamboyantly, maliciously violent (slow-mo shots of bones snapping, etc.) Comic saved graphic violence for few parts where it had an actual function (after the "alien" attacked NYC, when Rorschach discovered the murderer of the girl).
> 
> 2) Comic book's Old Silk Specter was an expressly sweet-hearted, innocent woman engaged in "crime fighting" for fun and for attention. Movie's Old Silk Specter was an obnoxious alcoholic (movie's character never drank, let alone bragged about being an alcoholic). The movie also suggested she enjoyed being raped. The comic showed her as utterly horrified as Comedian raped her. (She instead acquiesced to his boy-ish charms and persistence years later.)
> 
> 3) Silhouette was closeted lesbian in comic book and was murdered - at least in part - because of this fact after newspapers outed her. In movie, she struts around Times Square sexually assaulting other women in broad daylight.
> 
> 4) Movie concocted some idiotic, totally self-contradictory explanation for Old Silk Spectre's keeping Young Silk Spectre's father's identity a secret.
> 
> 5) Movie didn't show Silk Spectre smoking, which was a small but revealing trait in the comic (her finally cutting loose and smoking again signified her cutting loose as a superhero, too).
> 
> I could go on....if only the movie weren't so forgettable. The comic was jaw-droppingly human, poignant, giving, and logical. The movie was wantonly cynical and stupid.
> 
> The director likes to make loud, bloody, "manly" movies (like '300'). That's his business. But he had no moral right to steal Alan Moore's work of genius - against Alan Moore's wishes - and to then totally alter the story in both its tone and in fact.
> 
> And if that doesn't make my case, know this: Alan Moore refused to accept any royalties from the movie. That says it all right there.



Well, as I stated repeatedly in this thread, I too didn't really like the movie version of Watchmen for many of the same reasons you didn't. However, one must realize that movies and comix are two very different mediums. I think that many aspects of the movie were actually fairly well done and really captured the tone of the comic. The fact alone that the director refused to update the setting to contemporary times even though he was under immense pressure by the studio to do so bodes well for his intentions. Add to this the unflinching portrayal of Dr. Manhattan in all his naked glory, as well as the unremitting misanthropic antics of the Comedian and Rorschach and I say you've got to give the movie a LITTLE credit. 

However, it's gleefully over-the-top portrayal (almost pornographic in tone) of the violence really went a long way in ruining the experience and negating almost all of the goodwill generated by the previously stated good qualities. Plus, there's the end. WHY CHANGE THE END? It was brilliant, perfect and made way more sense than the one they changed it to. It really is quite mystifying why the filmmakers would go to so much trouble to emulate the comic in tone and style and build up hope in the fans only to slap them in the face with arbitrary changes that not only don't make any sense but didn't add anything to the story either.

I obviously didn't hate the movie like you did but I certainly didn't like it. And I saw it twice in the theater, the second time after re-reading the comic for the umpteenth time, so I really gave it the benefit of the doubt.

At any rate, regarding waiting for _Moon_ to "spread outside of the art theaters", why? A true movie buff should be seeing films like this in the art theaters! The mainstream chains don't give a shit about the movie experience. They just want your money. First off they blast you with countless ads for inane products and lameass "pop-tart" music videos. A real blow to the intelligence. Then the movie experience itself is often sub-par, with the picture being out of focus or the sound being off. Then the audience is so fucking NOISY! Whether it's talking to each other or to their cell phones or loudly munching and crunching mindlessly on their foodstuff whilst rustling through their bags for more. Yaarrrrgh! Meanwhile, the arthouse crowd is often courteous and quiet, while the movie is presented without all the in-your-face hooplah the mainstreams do. Generally a pleasant experience, respectful of the audience and artist alike. 

The bottom line is: go see _Moon_ AND support your local arthouse theater in the process!


----------



## furious styles

PeriodicLurker said:


> I really don't wanna derail this thread entirely (and, presumably, FuriousStyles doesn't, either), so I promise that this'll be my last post about _Watchmen_.
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder why you then replied to the post in the first place. But whatever.
> 
> I actually read the comic, so I know that the changes weren't "small". They profoundly changed both the characters and the story.
> 
> Nope. Just loved the comic, and so I actually, ya know, knew its details.
> 
> No he doesn't. Instead of ripping of Alan Moore's creation, Zack Snyder could've, ya know, _created something of his own_. Or he could've ripped off some other writer who needs the money. Or he could've moved to Tibet and become a monk.
> 
> Any way you slice it, he definitely did _not_ have to steal Alan Moore's story (against Moore's wishes), direct it the exact same way he directed '300', change everything, and then strike a pose as some respectful "artist" when he was actually, by definition, a disrespectful hack.
> 
> 
> Facts are the opposite of subjective. When Old Silk Spectre is drunk in every scene, this is a material change. When she brags about her alcoholism, this is a material change. When Silhouette is public with her lesbianism in the movie, this is a material change. Etc., etc., etc, etc., etc, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> It's a fact that the was different than the movie in detail and (in my opinion) in spirit. It's a fact that Alan Moore created the story and the characters, and he did not want anybody to steal it, but they did so anyway.
> 
> If you like the movie, that's fine. But your original comment said "haters be damned". I didn't like being damned, and so I thought I'd stand up for the comic book (which I love) and point out why you shouldn't hate me for not liking this flop movie.



i still think you're delusional but it's not worth either of our time to write massive posts debating it. you argue that your own opinion isn't subjective because it's based on fact, which is absurd due to one's opinion altogether being interpretations of fact. in your _opinion_ the changes you perceive in the movie ruined it. this is not fact. 

also for the record it wasn't me who said haters be damned; i watched the film with my stepfather who didn't enjoy it as much and we had an interesting conversation on it's merits / etc.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

furious styles said:


> also for the record it wasn't me who said haters be damned; i watched the film with my stepfather who didn't enjoy it as much and we had an interesting conversation on it's merits / etc.


My fault. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

I just watched The Boat That Rocked. Loved it!!! 8/10

Oh & I'm going to have to buy the Soundtrack.


----------



## FreeThinker

*'Grand Theft Parsons'*

2 / 10

Implausible and annoying.

Felt rushed while still dragging.

I had thought that if someone were interested enough to tell the story, they would have been interested in telling it well. Not so.


----------



## SuperMishe

I'm a little behind the times with movies since being on "house arrest" so I've been "On Demanding" a lot!

*Boy in the Striped Pajamas* - 10/10 - LOVED IT!

*Frozen River* - 9/10 - Loved it - never though I'd be "rooting" for Illegal Alien Smugglers.

*The Kite Runner* - 10/10 - wonderful

*Children of Huang* - 9/10 - Awesome

*Beyond The Gates *- 8/10 - so sad, so good

*Blindness* - 7/10 - Longish. Gave you something to think about.

*Mirrors* - 7/10 - because I like Kiefer!

*Beverly Hills Chihuahua* - 6/10 - Predictable silliness, but I love animals!

*Step Brothers* - 5/10 - a few funny lines, that's about it.

*House Bunny* - 5/10 - completely predictable but didn't _hate_ it.


----------



## mossystate

Have a touch of the flu, or something ( maybe I am pregnant...call The National Enquirer, and, the Vatican ), so I have been watching a few movies. In the middle of a couple, so, these two are what I got through.

*The Happening*...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.....* breathes *.......LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. I know they did not mean to make this into a comedy. The acting was, well, I thought they were all being punked. M. Night needs to stop thinking that a few ' mooooooody ' moments equal any kind of real tension or fear. After a while, I was trying to guess how people were going to off themselves. I should have made this movie into one stinky, big budget, drinking game. DOG!...what a boring piece of nothing. Ok, so I was amused/creeped out by the farmer woman who forced her head through the windows of her house...LOL...laughing right now thinking about it. Wheeeeee. I give this mess a *1.3/10*...for that woman, who took glass chunks to the face, just to bring me a lil joy. :happy:

*Boy In The Striped Pajamas* I had wanted to see this for a while. I finally watch it. The subject matter, is, of course, heartbreaking. The movie left me pissed off. I felt manipulated the whole way through. I felt like they glossed over so much, in a manner that was not just keeping with the message of childhood innocence, or wanting it to be something children could watch ( this is not a subject to santitize, ffs ). This could have been a magnificent movie, and instead, I was annoyed with the British accents and the simplistic treatment. This became a tale about a Nazi family. The very end of the movie was the only saving grace, the only thing that spoke of the real horrors. The photography was lovely...gee..woohoo. The trip to get there was false and, that, I cannot defend...or recommend. Damn...I have not been so upset over a movie...in a long time. I can't even rate it.


----------



## pdgujer148

"District 9" 9.5/10: 

This is definitely going into my Top 10 for 2009.

I don't even know how to approach a concise review for this. "D9" works on so many levels. Just see it.


----------



## frankman

*Inkheart* - I am one of those people who thinks that Brendan Frasier is quite arlight in action/adventure movies. This one, however, felt like a low budget sloppy rendition of an otherwise fine idea. Still, there were some funny jokes. *5/10*

*Duplicity* - entertaining enough. I freaking hate Julia Roberts, but I knew this from the get-go, so that was okay. The movie was incredibly predictable, but had a nice style. *6,5/10*

*Escapist* - Pretty good prison break movie, with the ever impressing Brian Cox, and to my surprise it had the guy who plays Dakin in History Boys in it. Above average, and an original twist. *7,5/10*

*Harry Potter and the Halfblood Prince* - What is it with these new Harry Potter movies? They lack tension, excitement; the order o/t phoenix was one big action sequence without story, this one has no action AND no story. I didn't read the books, so when the movie falls flat, it's because it sucks as a movie. *5,5/10*

*The Boat that Rocked* - I really liked this movie, and I don't know why. Philip Seymour Hoffman is always incredible, and I have a weak spot for Bill Nighy. It's a great concept: 1966 pirate radio. Only mistake is that as a movie it lacks direction and most of the songs they play hadn't been recorded yet in 1966. *7,5/10*

*All the President's Men* - Redford and Hoffman in one of the best reporter style movies ever. No action, just a whole lot of suspense. Most movies about Nixon/Watergate are awesome; perhaps, in the end it was worth it... *9/10*


----------



## Mathias

District 9: 10/10

Such an amazing movie.


----------



## pdgujer148

Mathias said:


> District 9: 10/10
> 
> Such an amazing movie.



It is amazing. D9 made $39 million this weekend. The film cost less than $30 million to make. How? By not using movie stars, by being highly original, and by putting more effort into being awesome than marketable. Hollywood please take note: MOAR SMALLAR AND SMARTR FILMX PLZ!


----------



## pdesil071189

Cheech And Chongs Second Movie

8/10 I laughed my ass off most of the movie lol


----------



## Hathor

CARMEN (2003)

Spanish adaptation of the opera (not a musical movie). 

Wow....very good. Paz Vega plays "Carmen" and she's damn good at it. I really liked the movie, didn't love it enough to buy it, so 8/10. 

Recommended if you like foreign films.


----------



## zimzum

district 9 gets a 9 from me. Would give it a ten but there were a couple of plot holes.


----------



## pdesil071189

_*Lord of War *_







I Give it a 10/10 Its one of my Favorite Movies.


----------



## Mathias

Lakeview Terrace- 7/10

It was an ok movie but it kind of fell apart at the end.


----------



## pdesil071189

Mathias said:


> Lakeview Terrace- 7/10
> 
> It was an ok movie but it kind of fell apart at the end.



lol Samuel L. Jackson Scares the crap outta me in that movie lol


----------



## northwestbbw

Let the Right One In 

it was an interesting movie.....Id probably give it a 9/10 
the story was really good and intriguing but by the end I wasn't sure how to feel about the movie as a whole.

Its a Swedish film so you have to read subtitles which wasn't too bad because there wasn't a bunch of dialog that was hard to keep up with.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1139797/


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> "District 9" 9.5/10:
> 
> This is definitely going into my Top 10 for 2009.
> 
> I don't even know how to approach a concise review for this. "D9" works on so many levels. Just see it.





Mathias said:


> District 9: 10/10
> 
> Such an amazing movie.





zimzum said:


> district 9 gets a 9 from me. Would give it a ten but there were a couple of plot holes.



Yep yep, 10/10. I didn't see plot holes, I did however see a lot of questions after this movie was over, namely will there be a District 10? Meanwhile my friend loved that there were so many questions.


----------



## bdog

olwen said:


> Yep yep, 10/10. I didn't see plot holes, I did however see a lot of questions after this movie was over, namely will there be a District 10? Meanwhile my friend loved that there were so many questions.



I didn't see plot holes, but I did see a few things that I thought were implausible, even in a semi sci-fi universe. 9/10.


----------



## Isa

SuperMishe said:


> *Frozen River* - 9/10 - Loved it - never though I'd be "rooting" for Illegal Alien Smugglers.



Frozen River is an incredible movie and I agree about rooting for the smugglers in the end.


----------



## pdgujer148

northwestbbw said:


> Let the Right One In
> 
> it was an interesting movie.....Id probably give it a 9/10
> the story was really good and intriguing but by the end I wasn't sure how to feel about the movie as a whole.
> 
> Its a Swedish film so you have to read subtitles which wasn't too bad because there wasn't a bunch of dialog that was hard to keep up with.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1139797/



Agreed. This film got under my skin. 

The last section of the film is uncomfortable (how do you define statutory rape w/r/t vampires?). Still, isn't the honest ambiguity of "Let the Right One In" better than the dishonesty of "Twilight"?


----------



## pdgujer148

Inglorious Bastards 10/10

I haven't been much of a Quentin Tarantino fan for the past few years. I thought "Kill Bill" had a slew of interesting moments, but that it was equally overindulgent and dull. "Death Proof" was 20 minutes of fun; 50 minutes of blather.

So, I was very surprised that I loved every minute of Inglorious Bastards. I'm not going to spoil a single plot point for you except to say that I went into the theater expecting one of Tarantino's typical B-movie mash-ups (which at times it is, beautifully so) and ended up watching something much more interesting: a cathartic alternate history of WWII, a sophisticated suspense film, worthy at least of DePalma, but fast approaching Hitchcock), a convincing Euro-centric take of WWII, a survey course on European film, and a fascinating examination of identity. 

Of note:

Brad Pitt doesn't get as much screen time as you would expect, but he delivers his best performance since "12 Monkeys".

Christoph Waltz, a German actor I've never heard of, tops Javier Bardem for best villain ever. He will be nominated for an Oscar. This guy is amazing.

Eli Roth, the director of those nasty "Hostel" films, actually gives a pretty solid performance. Say what you want about Tarantino; he knows how to get good performances.

Weirdly, the most suspenseful shots of pastry I've seen.

Finally, this film is notable for having one of the most satisfying endings ever.


----------



## pdesil071189

*UP* kinda sad but I give it 9/10 very cute
*District 9* 7/10 odd but not too bad


----------



## frankman

pdgujer148 said:


> Of note:
> 
> Brad Pitt doesn't get as much screen time as you would expect, but he delivers his best performance since "12 Monkeys".



I haven't seen the movie yet, but in the trailers and fragments I have seen, every time Brad Pitt says the word Nazi it cracks me up. He pronounces it like "netsy", but with feeling. It's just really funny.


----------



## jewels_mystery

the collector 9/10
Orphan 7/10 bit odd
Star trek 09 10/10 Loved it
Drag me back to hell 2/10-Awful!!
Transformers 2- 7/10


----------



## mossystate

*Gran Torino*...A hash of corn and ham...Dirty Harry eats at 4:30 PM. A load of cliches. A herky-jerky mess of growls and worn lectures, that are not profound, or makes one think about anything but the fact that I had no popcorn. And people mock overblown dramas on Lifetime? *G* I felt kind of embarrassed for old Clint. If you like everything chewed for you and deposited into your brain, you will love this clunker. *4/10...being a lil generous.*


----------



## frankman

mossystate said:


> *Gran Torino*...A hash of corn and ham...Dirty Harry eats at 4:30 PM. A load of cliches. A herky-jerky mess of growls and worn lectures, that are not profound, or makes one think about anything but the fact that I had no popcorn. And people mock overblown dramas on Lifetime? *G* I felt kind of embarrassed for old Clint. If you like everything chewed for you and deposited into your brain, you will love this clunker. *4/10...being a lil generous.*



This was the very first time Clint Eastwood dies on screen. That alone makes it special. I actually really liked the movie, with all its flaws, but I'm intensely biased because I think Clint is the coolest man on earth.


----------



## mossystate

frankman said:


> This was the very first time Clint Eastwood dies on screen. That alone makes it special. I actually really liked the movie, with all its flaws, but I'm intensely biased because I think Clint is the coolest man on earth.



Ok. To all you people who want to see Eastwood die on screen...fast forward to the end.


----------



## frankman

mossystate said:


> Ok. To all you people who want to see Eastwood die on screen...fast forward to the end.



Awww, now you gave it away.


----------



## tootsmendozer

way to spoil it


----------



## BigCutieSteph

pdgujer148 said:


> Inglorious Bastards 10/10
> 
> I haven't been much of a Quentin Tarantino fan for the past few years. I thought "Kill Bill" had a slew of interesting moments, but that it was equally overindulgent and dull. "Death Proof" was 20 minutes of fun; 50 minutes of blather.
> 
> So, I was very surprised that I loved every minute of Inglorious Bastards. I'm not going to spoil a single plot point for you except to say that I went into the theater expecting one of Tarantino's typical B-movie mash-ups (which at times it is, beautifully so) and ended up watching something much more interesting: a cathartic alternate history of WWII, a sophisticated suspense film, worthy at least of DePalma, but fast approaching Hitchcock), a convincing Euro-centric take of WWII, a survey course on European film, and a fascinating examination of identity.
> 
> Of note:
> 
> Brad Pitt doesn't get as much screen time as you would expect, but he delivers his best performance since "12 Monkeys".
> 
> Christoph Waltz, a German actor I've never heard of, tops Javier Bardem for best villain ever. He will be nominated for an Oscar. This guy is amazing.
> 
> Eli Roth, the director of those nasty "Hostel" films, actually gives a pretty solid performance. Say what you want about Tarantino; he knows how to get good performances.
> 
> Weirdly, the most suspenseful shots of pastry I've seen.
> 
> Finally, this film is notable for having one of the most satisfying endings ever.



I just saw it today and I was blown away. Seriously, 20/10. Brad Pitt was amazing (and not just because he's fun to look at )


----------



## mossystate

tootsmendozer said:


> way to spoil it



Hey...take it up with frankie.


----------



## StarWitness

_Lord of War_. 

Pros: Cool visuals, Eamonn Walker is fantastic (as always), Nic Cage doesn't run around in a bear suit punching women. Unshaven Jared Leto.

Cons: Political message seems to be added in as an afterthought, laughably trite soundtrack-- honestly, who sets a cocaine binge sequence to "Cocaine" by Eric Clapton? Is it that hard to put an ounce of thought or originality into your movie?-- plot threads never gelled together that well.

6/10


----------



## Blackjack

StarWitness said:


> Nic Cage doesn't run around in a bear suit punching women.



That was like the best part of _Wickerman _though!

Which really isn't saying much.


----------



## frankman

tootsmendozer said:


> way to spoil it



It was a total red herring. 

He doesn't die in the end. Trust me. What happens is that he euthanizes Hilary Swank. No, they shoot the rabid dog. It ends with the urangutan taking a dump in the cop car. Wait that's not right either. Oh yeah, it ends a whole bunch of times, and then they say: "My friends, you bow to no one."

I saw Ternimator Salvation the other day; they should just stop with the Terminator series, and burn those last two movies. Christian Bale was a total asshole in the movie (normally he's pretty cool). The entire movie lacked emotion, and you end up rooting for the robots. *2/10*

And damnit, I wish Inglorious Basterds was already out in Holland (4 days),m because 20/10, that's something.


----------



## Inhibited

Orphan - was alot better than i thought it would be, give it 6/10.


----------



## Aust99

I watched Shirly Valentine today... it's about an English housewife who realises she has lost herself through marriage and rasing children and goes to Greece to find herself and stays... It was soooooo good... I know it was made in 1990 and I'm a bit late on the bandwagon but it was such a touching story...

9/10


----------



## southernfa

District 9. 7/10 A candid and uncompromising sci-fi allegory of South Africa's ongoing issues. Intelligent but spoiled for my tastes by an excess of shooting, smashing, crashing and splattering.

The Reader. 5/10 A gaily uplifting little feel-good yarn. Not. Very well done and nonetheless I wish I hadn't seen it. 

The Boy in Striped Pyjamas. 5/10. The Reader with a heavy-handed and much less probable script. 

Angels and Demons. Unrated. So exciting I fell asleep in the theatre. 

Star Trek. 7/10 I guess it was good, but I found I identified with the father-figure which was rather depressing  (When did the rest of the world get to be so young...)


----------



## Miss Vickie

Southernfa, I'm with ya on The Reader and Angels and Demons. I stayed awake but only because I love the architecture. The story was completely... blah.

My latest? Two widely different movies in the same week:

My Sister's Keeper 9/10. Fabulous movie, total tear jerker, great acting, well told story, and the music and cinematography were first rate. Even Cameron Diaz, who I cannot stand, was excellent. Actually, since I can't think of how to improve it, let me amend that: 10/10.

Inglorious Basterds. 10/10. Classic Tarantino. Great snappy dialogue, tons of homages to lots of other cool films and genres, and some surprise guest appearances by some of our favorites from other movies. Brad Pitt? Rocks.


----------



## BMOC

*TYSON*: Amazing portrait of Mike Tyson in his own words. No matter what you think of him, rent this. 8/10

And speaking of Nic Cage, I saw *KNOWING *a few weeks ago. I liked it alot. I know alot of people have trashed it as they always do movies about the end of the world with religious overtones. But I was impressed and entertained. 8/10

*FAST AND FURIOUS*: I fell asleep. Not as good as the previous movies. They were at least entertaining. They should have stopped after the second one. 3/10

*BOY A*: Great story about a young man whose relocated to a new town after serving time for a serious crime as a child. 7/10


----------



## pdgujer148

The Final Destination 3-D 7/10

This is probably the most derivative entry into the Final Destination series, but nobody goes to these films looking for strong characterization or ambiguity. "FD 3-D" is about people getting killed in spectacularly creative ways. On that level "FD 3-D" is kind of a cheat. Rather then stringing together a series of improbable events together, the writers have opted to just throw a bunch of ominous events (a pile of hair gel ready for someone to slip in, a can of hairspray that is about to explode, a ceiling fan that is ominous wobble, rocks and a lawnmower) and let the viewer guess which item is the real danger. That's a pretty weak way to create suspense.

All the same. The film is saved by the 3D effects. The 3D is crisp and surprisingly well shot. So, plus a few points for actually using the technology well.

I'll never care to see it again, but if you have money to burn and dig 3D this is a kinda fun ride.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Adam*: 7/10 - very realistic, but not super strong in the execution of its vision
*Funny People*: 6/10 - funny and touching in parts, but needed to be about 40 minutes shorter...
*500 Days of Summer*: 9/10 - great, great, great movie about how love is out of our control, and how expectations and reality are worlds apart. very sad.
*Paper Heart*: 8/10 - cute and sweet story about finding love. charlene yi and michael cera are both sweethearts.


----------



## Hathor

pdgujer148 said:


> Inglorious Bastards 10/10
> 
> I haven't been much of a Quentin Tarantino fan for the past few years. I thought "Kill Bill" had a slew of interesting moments, but that it was equally overindulgent and dull. "Death Proof" was 20 minutes of fun; 50 minutes of blather.
> 
> So, I was very surprised that I loved every minute of Inglorious Bastards. I'm not going to spoil a single plot point for you except to say that I went into the theater expecting one of Tarantino's typical B-movie mash-ups (which at times it is, beautifully so) and ended up watching something much more interesting: a cathartic alternate history of WWII, a sophisticated suspense film, worthy at least of DePalma, but fast approaching Hitchcock), a convincing Euro-centric take of WWII, a survey course on European film, and a fascinating examination of identity.
> 
> Of note:
> 
> Brad Pitt doesn't get as much screen time as you would expect, but he delivers his best performance since "12 Monkeys".
> 
> Christoph Waltz, a German actor I've never heard of, tops Javier Bardem for best villain ever. He will be nominated for an Oscar. This guy is amazing.
> 
> Eli Roth, the director of those nasty "Hostel" films, actually gives a pretty solid performance. Say what you want about Tarantino; he knows how to get good performances.
> 
> Weirdly, the most suspenseful shots of pastry I've seen.
> 
> Finally, this film is notable for having one of the most satisfying endings ever.



Is it anti-Nazi or simply a story about WWII?


----------



## Hathor

southernfa said:


> Angels and Demons. Unrated. So exciting I fell asleep in the theatre.





miss_vickie said:


> Southernfa, I'm with ya on The Reader and Angels and Demons. I stayed awake but only because I love the architecture. The story was completely... blah.



I agree. I read the book prior to seeing the movie, so it was still very fresh in my mind. I was so disappointed with the flatness of the movie. It missed all the key elements such as how Langdon was really recruited to find the anti-matter and the cripple (Max?) who set everything in motion. 

Did you notice that Vittoria's "partner" wore a priest collar in the flashbacks and it was never explained? 

Grrrrrr

I don't think I've ever left a theater debating the film so vehemently as I did after watching this movie.


----------



## Hathor

*Seed of Chucky 10/10*

I absolutely love the Child's Play movies and I just recently watched Seed of Chucky after not seeing it since it was in theaters. I got it in the Child's Play boxed set. It's hilarious and gory and I love the characters.  I hope they make another one and I see on IMDB they are!!! Well, not exactly a sequel, but still.


----------



## ladle

Just went out and bought the Australian movie "The Castle". About 13 years old but one of the funniest movies you will ever see. 10/10. Cracks me up every time!


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Just went out and bought the Australian movie "The Castle". About 13 years old but one of the funniest movies you will ever see. 10/10. Cracks me up every time!



"Dale dug a hole, tell them Dale"
"i Dug a hole"

lmao totally agree, a great movie

"Dad? I dug another hole!"........... Still makes me laugh to this very day


----------



## pdgujer148

Hathor said:


> Is it anti-Nazi or simply a story about WWII?



Darn, I really don't want to offer any spoilers. It is pretty darn anti-Nazi.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I just watched The Pursuit of Happiness last night on TBS and wow I thought it was great! Very real, and if that movie doesn't leave you motivated then nothing will. 9/10


----------



## Mini

PeriodicLurker said:


> Sounds like the sort of movie I'll love. Once it spreads outside of the art theaters, I'll definitely go see it.
> 
> _Watchmen_, though, was (a) stupid, (b) a flagrantly bastardized revision of the comic, and (c) completely deserving of its flopping at the box office (critics be damned). I honestly can't understand how anybody who read the comic book (no, I'm not going to say "graphic novel") could possibly like the movie. Quick list of differences (and note that I'm doing all of this from memory - I saw the movie once in theaters and won't ever see it again):
> 
> 1) Movie was flamboyantly, maliciously violent (slow-mo shots of bones snapping, etc.) Comic saved graphic violence for few parts where it had an actual function (after the "alien" attacked NYC, when Rorschach discovered the murderer of the girl).
> 
> 2) Comic book's Old Silk Specter was an expressly sweet-hearted, innocent woman engaged in "crime fighting" for fun and for attention. Movie's Old Silk Specter was an obnoxious alcoholic (movie's character never drank, let alone bragged about being an alcoholic). The movie also suggested she enjoyed being raped. The comic showed her as utterly horrified as Comedian raped her. (She instead acquiesced to his boy-ish charms and persistence years later.)
> 
> 3) Silhouette was closeted lesbian in comic book and was murdered - at least in part - because of this fact after newspapers outed her. In movie, she struts around Times Square sexually assaulting other women in broad daylight.
> 
> 4) Movie concocted some idiotic, totally self-contradictory explanation for Old Silk Spectre's keeping Young Silk Spectre's father's identity a secret.
> 
> 5) Movie didn't show Silk Spectre smoking, which was a small but revealing trait in the comic (her finally cutting loose and smoking again signified her cutting loose as a superhero, too).
> 
> I could go on....if only the movie weren't so forgettable. The comic was jaw-droppingly human, poignant, giving, and logical. The movie was wantonly cynical and stupid.
> 
> The director likes to make loud, bloody, "manly" movies (like '300'). That's his business. But he had no moral right to steal Alan Moore's work of genius - against Alan Moore's wishes - and to then totally alter the story in both its tone and in fact.
> 
> And if that doesn't make my case, know this: Alan Moore refused to accept any royalties from the movie. That says it all right there.



Your critiques are noted and ignored.


----------



## frankman

PeriodicLurker said:


> And if that doesn't make my case, know this: Alan Moore refused to accept any royalties from the movie. That says it all right there.



Alan Moore's a bit of a self-righteous dude in that aspect. The man's obviously brilliant, but when it comes to movie versions, he has just given up. It's not that Watchmen is a crap movie in his opinion (he's never seen it), it's just that it's a movie of one of his comics, and he doesn't like ANY of them.

The hypothetical movie you would have liked seeing, the one that defines everything you love about Watchmen and more, the movie sweeping every oscar in every single category... He would have fucking hated it. 

Because it's a movie.


----------



## Jigen

*The Name Of The Rose *

1327 AD, Northern Italy. In a Francescan monastry two mysterious murders upset the life of the monks. While most of the monks think that they are work of the devil, Father William Of Baskerville is sure that someone is killing whoever is linked to a mysteryous book, and begins to investigate. The arrival of the merciless inquisitor Bernard Gui (the only carachter really existed: he was the most cruel and sadistic Inquisitor in the XIII-XIV century), officially sent by Pope John XXII to investigate the murders on behalf oh the Holy Siege makes things even worst.

GRADE: 10/10


----------



## qwertyman173

Inglourious Basterds - 7.5/10

I thought the film was a good popcorn film, if you can suspend belief for it. However, it felt like it was several separate films (I suppose it is a Tarantino film), which failed to work in the way that Pulp Fiction did. The interlinking didn't really strike me as particularly cleverly done. You can see what Tarantino was trying to bring in another genre, in the cinema owner-nazi actor romance, but it just felt a little too mish-mashed together all in all.

In truth be told, it seems like he came up with the "Basterds" idea, and realised that it could not sustain a whole movie by itself. So he brought in the "secondary" plot, which I actually found more interesting.


----------



## Mini

qwertyman173 said:


> Inglourious Basterds - 7.5/10
> 
> I thought the film was a good popcorn film, if you can suspend belief for it. However, it felt like it was several separate films (I suppose it is a Tarantino film), which failed to work in the way that Pulp Fiction did. The interlinking didn't really strike me as particularly cleverly done. You can see what Tarantino was trying to bring in another genre, in the cinema owner-nazi actor romance, but it just felt a little too mish-mashed together all in all.
> 
> In truth be told, it seems like he came up with the "Basterds" idea, and realised that it could not sustain a whole movie by itself. So he brought in the "secondary" plot, which I actually found more interesting.



I'm hesitant to see this one because from the sounds of it it's just more of Tarantino fellating himself for 3 hours. Considering I have to make a 2-hour trek to see *any* current movies it's a bit of a toss-up as to whether it's worth the effort or if I should just wait for DVD.


----------



## Sugar

I'm so late to the party on this one...

Stepbrothers 9.9/10. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Inhibited

Mini said:


> I'm hesitant to see this one because from the sounds of it it's just more of Tarantino fellating himself for 3 hours. Considering I have to make a 2-hour trek to see *any* current movies it's a bit of a toss-up as to whether it's worth the effort or if I should just wait for DVD.



You can watch the pirated copy online and then decide if it is worth making the trek to see it on the big screen.
Have just finished watching "Funny People" online, will give it 6/10.


----------



## steve-aka

Mini said:


> I'm hesitant to see this one because from the sounds of it it's just more of Tarantino fellating himself for 3 hours. Considering I have to make a 2-hour trek to see *any* current movies it's a bit of a toss-up as to whether it's worth the effort or if I should just wait for DVD.



Yeah, I agree. Not a big Tarantino fan. He's so full of himself and too much of a self-indulgent copycat. I'd much rather see the movies he rips off than his latest onanistic film fetish. The last Tarantino movie I actually liked was Reservoir Dogs.

And Christ, man, where the hell do you live that it takes you two hours to get to a movie theater where this is showing? It's like the number one movie right now, it should be playing EVERYWHERE! Unless you live in some sort of survivalist cult above the Arctic Cricle. Even then, I bet you could find it playing _somewhere_ nearby.


----------



## Aust99

A couple nights ago I watched "I love you man".... it was pretty good. A few laugh out loud moments... 8/10


----------



## qwertyman173

Mini said:


> I'm hesitant to see this one because from the sounds of it it's just more of Tarantino fellating himself for 3 hours. Considering I have to make a 2-hour trek to see *any* current movies it's a bit of a toss-up as to whether it's worth the effort or if I should just wait for DVD.



DVD it if it is that much effort.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Halloween 2" 2/10

Apparently there was a sale at Hot Topic.


----------



## Mini

steve-aka said:


> Yeah, I agree. Not a big Tarantino fan. He's so full of himself and too much of a self-indulgent copycat. I'd much rather see the movies he rips off than his latest onanistic film fetish. The last Tarantino movie I actually liked was Reservoir Dogs.
> 
> And Christ, man, where the hell do you live that it takes you two hours to get to a movie theater where this is showing? It's like the number one movie right now, it should be playing EVERYWHERE! Unless you live in some sort of survivalist cult above the Arctic Cricle. Even then, I bet you could find it playing _somewhere_ nearby.



The closest theatre is a 2-3 hour drive from here, depending on who's driving. 

/ Lives in an isolated mountain resort


----------



## Tau

GI Joe - the one with Tatum Channing. Pure and utter crap - I laughed through most of it it was so badly done. 1/10

Love Guru - yuk! Only decent thing was Mariska Hargitay LOL! 1/10

Lucky Number Slevin - eeeeeeee! Josh Hartnett as an assassin!! Yes please! 10/10

In Bruges - it made me cry really good tears and I nearly died laughing 10/10

Death at a Funeral - ahahahahahaha! 10/10

Underworld Rise of the Lycans!!! OMG, I loved this! 10/10

Twas a weekend well spent


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Tau said:


> Death at a Funeral - ahahahahahaha! 10/10



I'm curious as to which version of this movie you saw - I know they were re-making it with an American cast, but I don't know if it came out yet. I saw the British version of it, and that's perhaps the best description possible for it.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm curious as to which version of this movie you saw - I know they were re-making it with an American cast, but I don't know if it came out yet. I saw the British version of it, and that's perhaps the best description possible for it.



The remake is scheduled for 2010. 

Directed by none other than Neil "The Wicker Man" LaBute, with a script by Chris Rock. Starring Martin Martin Lawrence, Chris Rock, Tracy Morgan and Owen Wilson.

Peter Dinklage is back as Peter. Yea!

It sounds like a complete mess. Still, Chris Rock is a very talented guy, and LaBute used to have a ferocious sense of dark humor (see "In the Company of Men"). You never know.


----------



## HDANGEL15

TAKING WOODSTOCK - 8/10

Lots of laugh out loud momments for me. A wonderful trip down memory lane of a very bygone era I partially lived through/vaguely remember. I loved the depiction of an acid trip/hallucination-that was really well done in my eyes. The background music was so so, was hoping for more. I was really confused by the role of Vilma-and the point of this specific character. But mostly just WOW- it makes me think of term- IF I have to explAin, you wouldn't understand-for the entire DAY/ERA, bygone. Can't relive the past, those were some amazing days and times, and I am grateful to have some amazing memories from the late 70's.


----------



## HDANGEL15

HUNGOVER - 10/10

Laughed my fking ass off for the entire movie!!!! 

Simple, good, TOTAL entertainment!!

Ya I liked this one A LOT!!!!


----------



## northwestbbw

Inglorious Bastards- 10/10 

District 9- awesome 10/10

AdventureLand- 8/10


----------



## chublover350

District 9-10000/10
the hangover-9/10
star trek-7/10


----------



## Tina

These are the films we've gone to see in the last several weeks.

Brad Pitt's Italian sucks, but in a fun way. Ha!  The movie rocks. Eli Roth is a sweetheart. If you like Tarantino's films you'll like Inglorious Basterds; if you don't, you won't. 9/10

Ponyo On the Cliffs By the Sea. Miyazaki has a talent for keeping children and adults alike entertained. Beautiful, as always, strong female characters, as always, lots of heart, as always, and he reminds those of us who haven't been children for a long time what it's like to feel childlike wonder. 9/10

Saw Taking Woodstock tonight. Lots of fun. It's no documentary, but that's okay; it wasn't meant to be. Liev Schreiber is a hoot in drag. Cute. The mother is hilarious, as long as she's not _my_ mom.  8.5/10

Looking forward to the new Cohen Bros movie and also to the new Trailer Park Boys movie (Chuck, are you reading this??!).


----------



## Miss Vickie

We saw Taking Woodstock last night too, and really liked it. It's definitely not what it appears to be in the trailers. It's a lot more thoughtful and deals with some serious issues about being gay, coming out, etc. There were things I wish had been done differently, and I wish it'd moved faster in the beginning, but I really liked it a lot. 8/10. 

Probably going to see District 9 this week at the recommendation of my son, who really liked it.


----------



## Blackjack

*Le Salaire de la Peur (The Wages of Fear)*

Four guys paid $2000 each to get nitroglycerin from point A to point B, 300 miles away over rough terrain and mountain roads. Even though these characters are mostly loathsome (and the reasonas why are illustrated in the meandering first 45 minutes), it's nonetheless a nerve-wracking trek. Performances are outstanding, direction is great, the tension is so high that I still have imprints from where my fingernails were digging into my palm. And topping it all off is a well-done underlying condemnation of greed and corruption on both an individual and a corporate level.

*9/10*


----------



## steve-aka

Blackjack said:


> *Le Salaire de la Peur (The Wages of Fear)*
> 
> Four guys paid $2000 each to get nitroglycerin from point A to point B, 300 miles away over rough terrain and mountain roads. Even though these characters are mostly loathsome (and the reasonas why are illustrated in the meandering first 45 minutes), it's nonetheless a nerve-wracking trek. Performances are outstanding, direction is great, the tension is so high that I still have imprints from where my fingernails were digging into my palm. And topping it all off is a well-done underlying condemnation of greed and corruption on both an individual and a corporate level.
> 
> *9/10*



Oh man, that movie KICKS ASS! So intense! Also recommended is the 1977 remake called _Sorcerer_ with Roy Scheider - it kicks ass in its own right!


----------



## mejix

*ponyo*- 6.5 or 7.0/10

the ticket went up to $11.00 and frankly in the age of dvd's its really hard to be worth $11.00. the movie didn't click for me. it had some unintentional weirdness that was interesting -ponyo's adrogynous father looks like he's been forced feminized by ponyo's mother- but it had very little of the typical evocative mizayaki. it had "faux magical" moments every 5 minutes. two more thoughts: i knew that ponyo looked familiar, she is a looks a lot like yoshimoto nara's paintings. second: a primer on responsible parenting this movie is not.


----------



## Suze

Antichrist 8/10

horrifying, yet beautiful film about a troubled couple.


----------



## Sugar

Suze said:


> Antichrist 8/10
> 
> horrifying, yet beautiful film about a troubled couple.




I read about this in IMDB...you must have a strong stomach. 

I recently watched The Time Travelers Wife 6/10. I just couldn't feel connected to the characters, no pun intended.


----------



## Suze

Lucky said:


> I read about this in IMDB...you must have a strong stomach.
> 
> I recently watched The Time Travelers Wife 6/10. I just couldn't feel connected to the characters, no pun intended.


ok, i _do _have a strong stomach, but the scene involving a scissor, i'm afraid will be burned in my mind forever.


----------



## Inhibited

District 9 ........ Agree with all the other reviews 10/10


----------



## debz-aka

*District 9*
I really liked this movie. I liked what it said about how we as humans can treat others that are different from our norm. The setting in South Africa made it a little more heart wrenching.

10/10


----------



## Sugar

Suze said:


> ok, i _do _have a strong stomach, but the scene involving a scissor, i'm afraid will be burned in my mind forever.




lol I'm glad I only read about it!


----------



## Suze

.........................


----------



## GTAFA

_*The Time Traveler's Wife: *_8.5/10. Is it sci-fi or is it romance? More romance than sci-fi, I would say, because there's none of the usual infatuation with hardware or processes that you usually have in science fiction. We're presented with a plot predicament (man travels through time) and then see how the protagonists cope with that, both in terms of survival (you travel without clothes which means you better learn to hide or steal clothes to avoid getting caught), and the ramifications for one's interior life (not just the romantic plot, but also connections with other generations as well... won't go into detail for fear of spoiling the plot).

The two leads play in very opposite styles. Rachel MacAdams emotes and humanizes those around her; Eric Bana plays his stranger in a strange land completely cold and deadpan. If you like this sort of thing, the result is a wonderful tension between the two; if you don't get it and aren't interested, of course, the film will drive you nuts. I have read some very negative reviews.

I think the film is very operatic, reminding me of operas such as _La Traviata _or_ La boheme: _both of which are tear-jerkers that improve upon successive viewings. Knowing where the plot is going and watch it unfold is part of the pleasure of such a film : but IF you like that sort of thing. The musical score is by Mychael Danna, very understated in places, but strong when it needs to be.

I was particularly impressed with *Bana*, the same man whose Aussie rules footballer in Funny People was so emotional, where this one was reticent. I wonder how many people will see BOTH films?


----------



## Mathias

A history of violence- 10/10


----------



## Sugar

Extract 8/10 - Hilarious.


----------



## GTAFA

I just saw _*Inglourious Basterds*_ less than an hour ago, not quite what I expected. I give it a 9 of 10. It's a film about film and film-making and the culture of cinema, something I have yet to see mentioned in a review. Yes it's violent at times, in some of the same ways we saw previously in the _*Kill Bill *_films: elaborate set-pieces, over the top orgies of blood that become so operatic that you laugh out loud at the unreality of it all. This one is way more artificial, way more unreal. I recognize it might gross some people out, but the showing I attended was at least half-full even at this late date (the film's been out for at least a couple of weeks), with an enthusiastic crowd laughing at some of the cheesier lines (sorry, i just read a post about gourmet cheese in a foodee thread, and can't get the flavour of gorgonzola out of my head). I am conflicted about Tarentino, because sometimes I admire his work, while other times I think he's a pretentious show-off. You can't help but sense the colossal ego of the man, as the film is full of people with colossal egos & assorted nutcases. If this is your idea of fun (FIRST you get mad at the bad guys-- Nazis in this case--THEN wait to see if they will ever get their comeuppance) you will love this film.


----------



## LovelyLiz

mejix said:


> *ponyo*- 6.5 or 7.0/10
> 
> the ticket went up to $11.00 and frankly in the age of dvd's its really hard to be worth $11.00. the movie didn't click for me. it had some unintentional weirdness that was interesting -ponyo's adrogynous father looks like he's been forced feminized by ponyo's mother- but it had very little of the typical evocative mizayaki. it had "faux magical" moments every 5 minutes. two more thoughts: i knew that ponyo looked familiar, she is a looks a lot like yoshimoto nara's paintings. second: a primer on responsible parenting this movie is not.



Yeah...it kind of didn't click for me either. But I did think it was really beautiful, and kind of cute/sweet.

I'll go with 7 or 7.5/10 for *Ponyo*.


----------



## pdgujer148

Plague Town 7.5/10

Plague Town is a surprisingly competent independent horror film.

A group of squabbling Americans get lost in small rural town while vacationing in the UK. A flashback reveals that is something drastically wrong with the bloodlines in the town; that all of the children being born are monstrous in some way.

Think Village of the Dammed meets The Hills Have Eyes.

What follows is pretty by the book. The family makes stupid choices and they are killed off one by one (one character decides to "investigate further" after being being stabbed in the shoulder by a snickering child).

What differentiates this film from 99.9% of other modern horror films is that it is genuinely unnerving without being outrageously violent or relying on cheap scares.

I don't want to oversell the picture. It is about as effective as "Them" and sometimes comes close to being as good as "The Descent". If you're like me, willing to sit through tons of crappy horror flicks for the thrill of stumbling on one that is actually scary, Plague Town is worth a rental.


----------



## MatthewB

_Inglourious Basterds_ -- 7.5/10. A very good film by Quentin Tarantino, but let down by the little resolution given the best characters in the film.


----------



## Guy

"The Hurt Locker" 8 out of 10
Intense action film following a bomb disposal squad in Iraq during the final six weeks of their two year deployment. Gritty and full of suspense, this is a real edge of your seat movie from a talented director of action films that happens to be a woman, a refreshing rarity in this testosterone laden genre of films.


"The Goods:Live Hard, Sell Hard" 1 out of 10 Stinker!
Don't waste your time waiting for the 2 or 3 laughs gleaned from 90 min. of boredom. Some of the same actors from the wildly funny "Hangover" that are not funny in this film. Bad writing, bad directing sink this turkey. I blame producer Will Ferrell, who appears in a cameo for this mess.
Save your money!


----------



## pdgujer148

Carriers 8/10

"Carriers" has been sitting on the shelf for over a year. Not because it is a bad movie, but because it was one of the last films to be produced by Paramount Vantage before the studio went belly up. It is in very limited release this weekend, and then is getting dumped to video. 

"Carriers" takes place in the aftermath of a catastrophic plague epidemic. Most of the population of the world is dead or dying.

Two brothers (one of which is Chris "Captain Kirk 2" Pine) and two women are driving cross country to take refuge at a beach resort that the brothers have fond memories of. It is a pointless quest, but one that keeps them from giving into despair.

They have survived thus far by following a set of rules. However, as quartet encounter increasingly difficult moral dilemmas the rules get broken and infection and paranoia pull the group apart.

"Carriers" is very grim and has a toughness to it that you wouldn't expect from a PG-13 fright flick. The characters have to make hard choices throughout the movie and it isn't always predictable what they will decide. 

I hope it eventually gets the audience it deserves.


----------



## Les Toil

*Inglourious Basterds* -- 7/10

The most impressive things in Basterds are the _tension_ scenes that Tarantino does so well (ie: nerve-squeezing conversations followed by lots shootin'). That opening sequence was so unsettling I was biting the nails of the stranger next to me in the theater. Basically any scene that featured the "Jew Hunter" made my intestines twist like taffy. Damn, that actor was just so fucking great. Never have I seen an actor so harmless is physical stature be so frightfully menacing in demeanor. Best performance by an actor this year IMHO.

Can't say I was head-over-heels in love with the rest of the movie. 

It was entertaining as fuck, but in the same way a hot fudge sundae is a treat to the body. It's as yummy as can be, but I'm not getting a hellovalot of nutrients from it. Sure, there's nothing wrong with that, but I'm getting a tad tired of Tarantino feeding me the same hot fudge sundaes.

If you can suspend probability and common sense for 2.5 hours, you're in good shape with this movie. I mean, the final chapter at the French movie theater seemed as if it were written by a junior high school student. Hitler protected by only two guards?? Absolutely no nazis on guard at ANY of the theater exists??

And it seems as if Brad Pitt gets more mediocre as he gets older. He just came across as a one-dimensional stereotype that seemed too stupid to figure out how to tie his own boot laces. I was hoping to see a second layer to this character that suggested he knew his shit backwards and forwards. It was like he studied a character from a comic book with absolutely no suggestion of a past other than that scar on his neck. It was as if Bill Clinton were playing the part. Him and his basterds made the film seem like Hogan's Heroes The Movie which ain't bad except the Basterds were supposed to be notorious and feared. I thought he stood around and did nothing in Benjamin Buttons too. What happened to the firecracker actor from 9 Monkeys and Kalifornia?? He's too young for his DeNiro days to be behind him!

I would love to see Tarantino make a _smart_ movie that has some semblance of plausability. Ressevouir Dogs, Jackie Brown and True Romance were screenplays that dealt with a nice ration of intelligent plot turns and character development. Seems like Tarantino just wanted to concentrate on explosive individual scenes with his last three movies. And it also sucks that he enjoys reminding his audience that they're watching a piece of Tarantino kitsche art as opposed to a good story about WWII. The modern day vernacular, the new wave Bowie song, the funky 1970s font throughout the movie, Sam Jackson with his hip, cool narration...I guess I didn't find those things as charming as Tarantino does. He and Tim Burton need to start using their great cinematic gifts for something completely beyond their comfortable realm.

All of my elitist, pompous, amateur film criticisms aside, you'll never NOT see me running for anything Tarantino has to offer. 

*District 9*--10/10

This movie was so superb I find it difficult to consider it a movie. Reviewing this one would take me days. Ain;t seen it? See it. 

*World's Greatest Dad*--4/10

Extreme bizarre (and not in a good way) movie made by Bobcat Goldwaithe and starring Robin Williams.


----------



## olwen

The 400 Blows - 8/10
Some parts dragged, but it was entertaining and visually beautiful overall. 

Band of Oustiders - 4/10
I know this is supposed to be an important Goddard film for it's jump cuts and mood setting narratives, and yadda yadda yadda. It drags interminably, and there are too many scenes that don't advance the plot. About 30 mins in, I finally skipped to the robbery scene near the end of the film. I don't feel I needed to see any of the things I skipped over to understand what was happening. Goddard. Blech.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Gamer" 1/10

This film was made by the same guys that made "Crank" and "Crank: High Voltage". Both films are very guilty pleasures of mine; they are obviously reprehensible, but the energy and gonzo humor displayed in both films is infectious.

The plot is kind of interesting. A tech genius creates a SIMs like program that allows people to manipulate "actors" (generally the poor) remotely. This leads to another program that allows gamers to control death row inmates in a very real game of online deathwatch. In the right hands (someone like Paul Verhoeven) this could be fodder for interesting satire. 

So, I ignored the horrible 20% positive rating on Rotten Tomatoes and went to a matinee.

Ugh. The worst film I've seen in awhile. As expected, Gamer" has the same attention deficit pacing and plot as Crank, but it lacks the wonky characters and sick humor. Michael C. Hall (Dexter!) seems to be the only actor that is in on the joke as a singing, dancing, megalomaniac. However, Gerard Butler just growls, grimaces, and smashes things--it must sting when critics write, "Butler is no Jason Statham".

The film is shot with much less flair (if you can call it that) than "Crank" and gets a "Speed Racer" award for garish colors and incomprehensible camera work.

Of interest: Supersize comedian Ramsey Moore appears shirtless during an extended cameo. Unfortunately for the female FAs in the audience, the scenes are about as appetizing as those in the "gluttony" segment of "Seven". Really offense stuff; his scenes mainly consist of sweating, eating eggos by the handful, masturbating, and virtually/actually forcing "Butler's" wife to submit to being raped (doesn't happen, but christ, really?).

The one point is for Michael C. Hall. A one point he puppets (to convoluted to explain) a room full of tough guys in a West Side Story like rumble dance. Find that scene on YouTube, never see the actual film.


----------



## steve-aka

pdgujer148 said:


> "Gamer" 1/10



Well, I already wasn't planning on seeing it but after your hilariously scathing review I'll definitely be avoiding this one like a six-year-old avoids broccoli. Although, I'd really like to see that MC Hall dance number, couldn't find it on YouTube...yet.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> "Gamer" 1/10



This is actually a real bummer for me, 'cuz I was looking forward to seeing this one (as a rental).


----------



## northwestbbw

Hostel- 8/10
By Quentin Tarantino and Eli Roth.

It was really gory...so if you can handle it it's a good movie to watch.


----------



## Crystal

Inglourious Basterds - 9/10

Fantastic movie, very much typical Tarantino (in a good way). Some blood and gore, but hilarious at the right moments and sucks you in from the first scene. 

Then again, maybe I'm biased. Tarantino is from Knoxville and references it in all of his films, this one included. I found it kind of cool that Pitt's character is from a small town outside of Knoxville.


----------



## frankman

northwestbbw said:


> Hostel- 8/10
> By Quentin Tarantino and Eli Roth.
> 
> It was really gory...so if you can handle it it's a good movie to watch.



It's by Eli Roth. Tarantino's name is on it to make it sell to give Roth an audience that thinks "if Tarantino presents a movie, then it must be good."

I thought Hostel was funny at times, but too gory for my taste. The movie bugged me like the Saw movies do: the plot and the acting aren't deemed as important as finding new sadistic creative ways to fuck someone's shit up.
Don't get me wrong, I like me some brutality on movies, but I prefer a good story and some decent acting chops to buckets o' blood every day of the week.


----------



## mossystate

Hostel just gave me more ideas for the bed and breakfast I am opening.


----------



## comaseason

frankman said:


> It's by Eli Roth. Tarantino's name is on it to make it sell to give Roth an audience that thinks "if Tarantino presents a movie, then it must be good."
> 
> I thought Hostel was funny at times, but too gory for my taste. *The movie bugged me like the Saw movies do: the plot and the acting aren't deemed as important as finding new sadistic creative ways to fuck someone's shit up.*
> Don't get me wrong, I like me some brutality on movies, but I prefer a *good story and some decent acting chops to buckets o' blood every day of the week.*



Agreed!

Nights in white satin - for you know... filler.


----------



## Blackjack

frankman said:


> The movie bugged me like the Saw movies do: the plot and the acting aren't deemed as important as finding new sadistic creative ways to fuck someone's shit up.
> Don't get me wrong, I like me some brutality on movies, but I prefer a good story and some decent acting chops to buckets o' blood every day of the week.



The first _Saw _actually had a decent plot and solid acting. The sequels focused far more on the sadism than anything else, and that's why they're pretty crap overall.


*Inglourious Basterds*

Mostly delightful, with some of the most entertaining acting I've seen in a long while. I didn't care for how disjointed it was, but I did enjoy it and I'd give it an *8/10*.

I'll go more in-depth when I'm not late for an Ulduar raid.


----------



## northwestbbw

Best in Show- 10/10....really funny, definitely one of the best satires I have seen.

Broken English- 8/10


Darjeeling- 9/10


----------



## mossystate

Love In The Time Of Cholera. If you are looking for a movie where the actors have zero chemistry, and there is no real passion...and you want to root for ( and be disappointed that it does not happen ) everybody dying of the disease in the title.......this is your movie. This was really just some dude who fucked a lot of women, while pining for another...yet there was no sense of the real turmoil of trying to forget her. He just hopped on a lot of women. When he finally is with his obsession...he does what he did with all the rest. He hops on without touching her...pumps. lol Wtf. The romance and heat was so intense...except...not. That old woman was probably thinking, " all the years lost...for this?...finish up, bozo...the poolboy will be here at midnight ". 2/10


----------



## Sugar

northwestbbw said:


> Best in Show- 10/10....really funny, definitely one of the best satires I have seen.



I love this movie...especially the line "He went after her like she was made out of ham!"


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

"Up" (non 3D version)- 10/10 - good all rounder, you'll laugh, you'll possibly cry, you'll come away feeling enriched by pixars latest - worth a look, might be even better in 3D

"Year One" - 6/10 - wasn't as bad as I had heard, if you're a Jack Black fan then you're probably going to see it anyway


----------



## olwen

Watched some crappy foreign film at my cousin's insistence. "Time Crimes" from spain. It was dubbed and just so bad. Neither one of us could understand the main character's motivations. 3/10.


----------



## Tracii

Saw Proposal last week its a cute movie.


----------



## pdgujer148

"9" - 6.0/10

I should have liked this movie more. I liked the student film this was based on, I like post-apocalyptic stories, I like the whole steampunk aesthetic, and have a weakness for films with radical art design.

However, honestly, I could have got up at any point during this film and never have worried that I was missing out.

The director sites Jan Svankmajer, The Brothers Quay, and Producer Tim Burton as influences. Well, what he calls influences, I'm going to call direct direct quotes. The monsters are all Svankmajer and Quay; the good guys are all Burton (via Selick).

It is clear that the director doesn't understand why his influences are cool. 

The Quays made chilling stop motion films out of found objects. Part of the creepy appeal of their work was the otherworldly jitter of the animation process. Ditto, the charm of Burton's Sally and Oogie Boogie came from the imperfect manipulation of burlap and cloth models. 

Acker takes these elements and influences and recreates them as slick, tween friendly, computer animation. It doesn't work. The entire film looks and feels borrowed.

It doesn't help that the filmmakers couldn't decide whether the film was going to be edgy or family friendly. The film bounces between cute and creepy in a way that is clearly not the product of design but indecision on who the ultimate audience would be.


----------



## Hathor

I had a movie weekend. =D 

*Mulberry St - 8 out of 10*

It's a horror movie set in NYC. Something happened and rats were suddenly attacking people and the people who were bitten started to turn into rats. It was freaky and the effects were really good. I love old school stuff in lieu of digital effects. =) 

It was fast paced, interesting, and the camera angles were great! I haven't seen interesting camera angles in a long time. I just wish that the "why" of everything was explained. But it was just a fun horror movie to watch. 

*Sunshine Cleaning - 7 out of 10*

It's a comedy/drama about 2 sisters who start a business cleaning up crime scenes. Emily Blunt and Amy Adams were in it as well as Steve Zahn and Mary Rajskub. The movie was a typical indie that focused on the familial relationships, but I think it could have been better. It seemed to be lacking something.

*Whiteout - 6.5 out of 10*

Starring Kate Beckinsale and Tom Selleck. It's about the first homicide on Antarctica where Beckinsale is a U.S. Marshal. It's quite interesting and you stay engaged for the whole movie, however, it's not memorable. If you enjoy a good story and breathtaking views (filmed in Canada, but Canada is beautiful), you'll enjoy this movie.


----------



## mejix

*waltz with bashir*- 9/10

a former israeli soldier tries to remember the lebanese war of the 1980's. the animation is pretty cool and the plot is pretty smart. there are a couple of scenes that almost try to make war hip, but back off. i have issues with the ending though.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

henry poole is here 7/10

henry poole gets bad news and moves into a new house...oddness and deep thought ensue...

liked luke wilson in it and it made ya think about what if you got that kind of news...what would you be like. alot of religious undertone with the wall thing and the sub-stories could have been a bit more developed...but the ending was good and made ya wonder which???


----------



## goofy girl

Lucky Number Sleven. It was great...my rating is a 9


----------



## Guy

*Inglourious Basterds - 9 / 10*

Typical Tarantino in a good way. I know some people have an issue because it is not historically accurate. Still very entertaining and truly a film makers film.
I get to (have to) see this movie EVERY night now since I'm working at a cool art house movie theatre. So after seeing it for a week, I still give it a thumbs up!


----------



## Inhibited

Zack and Miri make a porno - 4/10 - was ok some funny bits, learnt what a Dutch Router was something i had never heard of before.

Love the Beast - 8/10 - not into cars, but still enjoyed it.


----------



## Sugar

District 9 - 9/10...I can't say why without spoiling it so I won't.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Inhibited said:


> learnt what a Dutch Router was


wasn't it a Dutch Rudder? or did I hear that wrong

Inglorious Basterds - 8/10 - pretty damn good


----------



## Inhibited

Lastminute.Tom said:


> wasn't it a Dutch Rudder? or did I hear that wrong
> 
> Inglorious Basterds - 8/10 - pretty damn good



lol you could right, I just googled it and the Urban Dictionary has it under both
Rudder and Router. Rudder does seem to be more popular though.


----------



## thejuicyone

Wristcutters - A Love Story: 9/10 very original.


----------



## 1300 Class

Watchmen. 

I never saw te original comics. The film was alright, ok i usoppse. 6/10


----------



## Jigen

Ice Age 3 - Dawn OF The Dinosaurs
7/10

Nice, but not as the first "Ice Age". THat's the fate of sequels, sadly...


----------



## pdgujer148

Jennifers Body 7.5/10

If you want to judge Jennifers Body as Diablo Codys follow-up to Juno (which a lot of critics are doing) you will be disappointed.

However, if you take the film on its own terms, as a horror (slash) comedy (slash) awkward girl empowerment movie, I think that you will enjoy it.

Megan Fox proves that she is more than the animated Maxim magazine cover that Michael Bay used her for in the Transformers films. Her portrayal of a man eating teen succubus is alternately sexy, disturbing, and droll (forgive the word, but it is appropriate here).

The cast is universally good. J. K. Simmons and Any Sedaris show up in brief cameo roles; Simmons is especially bizarre as a cluelessly optimistic teacher with severe burn scars a prosthetic arm.

Codys dialog is too cute by half, but doesnt really get annoying until the climax of the film. The subtext of the film is such that the ending could have had some power. Instead it is a string of puns and one-liners. 

It isnt a very scary film, but there are a few genuinely disturbing sequences. The image of Fox, covered in gore, squatting on her haunches like an animal as she scoops up and drinks the pooling blood from the hollow chest cavity of one of her victims is potent, and also balances the humor enough to remind the audience that, all kidding aside, this is supposed to be a scary movie.

Overall, this is a very watchable dark comedy. It probably isn't a worthy follow-up from last year's indie darling, but I don't think that was Cody's intention.


----------



## Cleofatra_74

Blackwoods. Minus 5 /10


----------



## Inhibited

My life in Ruins - was ok, give it 5/10


----------



## Mathias

Kill Bill 1 and 2 both get 10's from me.


----------



## thatgirl08

Whiteout - 6.5/10 - pretty good, definitely entertaining but not something I'd bother to watch again, there were some gaps in the story though and some parts were pretty predictable.


----------



## steve-aka

mejix said:


> *waltz with bashir*- 9/10
> 
> a former israeli soldier tries to remember the lebanese war of the 1980's. the animation is pretty cool and the plot is pretty smart. there are a couple of scenes that almost try to make war hip, but back off. i have issues with the ending though.



I mostly agree with what you say here. 

I don't think it was trying to make war seem hip, but was instead trying to show it through the eyes of the teenagers who were fighting it, and to those eyes something like this will naturally start off seeming like an adventure. I felt it had a sort of _Apocalypse Now_ quality to it, showing the excitement and adrenaline-fueled thrill of war and how it ultimately descends into chaos and horror. 

However, where I disagree with you most is on the ending. I felt it was incredibly powerful and a brilliant and brave way to end an already perfect film. My wife and I sat in stunned silence for a few minutes after this film ended, tears streaming down our faces. The power was palpable. 

Probably the best film I've seen this year! &#8734;/10


----------



## northwestbbw

The Counterfeiters- 10/10

Humboldt County-9/10


----------



## archivaltype

Expiration Date : 11/10

Can I do that? Haha. If not, 10/10.
I love this movie. It's quirky, funny, and heartwarming all in one delicious but evil prophecy fulfilling milk carton. GO WATCH IT. :happy:

Under Our Skin : 10/10
A documentary on Lyme Disease. I cried. Not only because I was deeply saddened, but because I was furious (I cry when I get really mad. ). A truly amazing movie many years in the making. Anyone with any interest in the healthcare industry (seriously...any part) should check it out. Even if you don't you should watch it.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Lost in Translation_. 

I don't care what anyone says. Its my favourite film and one of the greats of all time in my opinion. 

10/10


----------



## mejix

great movie isnt it? my point with the hipness is that it was avoided. my beef with the ending is of another kind. glad you liked it too. really deserves to be seen. 




steve-aka said:


> I mostly agree with what you say here.
> 
> I don't think it was trying to make war seem hip, but was instead trying to show it through the eyes of the teenagers who were fighting it, and to those eyes something like this will naturally start off seeming like an adventure. I felt it had a sort of _Apocalypse Now_ quality to it, showing the excitement and adrenaline-fueled thrill of war and how it ultimately descends into chaos and horror.
> 
> However, where I disagree with you most is on the ending. I felt it was incredibly powerful and a brilliant and brave way to end an already perfect film. My wife and I sat in stunned silence for a few minutes after this film ended, tears streaming down our faces. The power was palpable.
> 
> Probably the best film I've seen this year! &#8734;/10


----------



## Gingembre

I rented Twilight this weekend, to see what all the fuss was about. It wasn't ZOMG! TEH GR8TEST MOVIE EVAH! but the scores of pretty boys were pretty nice to look at and the soundtrack was lovely. As with most "ohhhhh" type romantic films, though, it left me feeling depressed and alone!  I'll probably watch the others when they come out, but just 'cause they're easy on the eye! 7.5/10


----------



## pdesil071189

The Flintsones 8/10 pretty good


----------



## steve-aka

mejix said:


> great movie isnt it? my point with the hipness is that it was avoided. my beef with the ending is of another kind. glad you liked it too. really deserves to be seen.



mejix,

I'm curious what your beef is with the ending? However, please PM me to avoid giving away any spoilers, that is if you want to discuss this further and have a spare moment to do so. I'm interested as to your take on this.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Grace" 8.5/10

Finally, a horror film I can gush about.

The trailer and ad copy for this film will leave you with the impression that "Grace" is a B grade horror flick about a monster baby.

That couldn't be more far from the truth. The baby, Grace, is a complete innocent. It requires blood to survive, but is otherwise helpless. Aside from a couple rancid bruises that crop up between feedings, a odd body odor, and a body temperature of 86 degrees, grace is a perfectly ordinary baby.

The real terror and beauty of "Grace" are the extremes and variations of the maternal instinct. One mother is willing to give up her ideals, her health, and her sanity for the love of a child. Another sees motherhood as an extension of self and uses it as a narcissistic form of self-validation. 

This is a profoundly disturbing film. What makes it sort of brilliant is that the tension comes from a variety of sources. A tense conversation with a mother in law bent on belittling the parenting skills of a new mother, a loving vegetarian wife cooking liver for her husband, profoundly unrequited love, taking a dead child to term, waking up to the advances of a frigid post menopausal wife and discovering that her intent is to simulate the sensation of breast feeding... 

You get the picture. This film is nasty. What makes it doubly disturbing is that it is set in well decorated sunlit rooms, that are shot from a distant and artistic distance. This is Cronenberg country.


----------



## Inhibited

500 Days of Summer - 7/10


----------



## northwestbbw

The Last Word-6/10


----------



## joeslaven

this thread is perfect for me right now.just a couple of hours ago i watched dance flick.i would give it about a six.i watched it to see chlsea makela as tracy transfat.she was very cute.sadly she had no eatting scenes and the only fat joke was when she came into class she had trouble getting in her seat.which i personally found to be hot.david alan gliar was in a fat suit,but he did not for me.oh,i forgot,there is a scene where amy sedaris makes a few fat jokes about chlsea makela as tracy transfat.stuff like you got more chins then hong kong phone book,and in here we do the mashed potatoe not eat the mashed potatoe.


----------



## Brach311

Pandorum 7/10

Not your usual horror movie. It had a very complicated plot with lots of twists and turns.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Dead Like Me: Life After Death_. 
7.5/10

I really wanted to love this film, I really did. However a few things jarred me. One thing that really annoys me in any tv series or movie is when a character is kept, but the actor is changed or replaced for whatever reason. I'm sure Sarah Wynter is fine, but in my opinion, she butchered the role of Daisy. Also, with Rube gone as well, it certainly leaves a gap in the cast. Obviously the movie can't be a new series (although the door is left open for a new one *crosses fingers*, but maybe I was epecting a little to much from it.


----------



## Sugar

Australian Lord said:


> _Dead Like Me: Life After Death_.
> 7.5/10
> 
> I really wanted to love this film, I really did. However a few things jarred me. One thing that really annoys me in any tv series or movie is when a character is kept, but the actor is changed or replaced for whatever reason. I'm sure Sarah Wynter is fine, but in my opinion, she butchered the role of Daisy. Also, with Rube gone as well, it certainly leaves a gap in the cast. Obviously the movie can't be a new series (although the door is left open for a new one *crosses fingers*, but maybe I was epecting a little to much from it.



I was a huge DLM fan and so when I saw there was a movie out I was pretty excited.

You were kind...I gave it a 6/10. Rube really brought something to the show...without him it felt so bland and soulless.


----------



## 1300 Class

I think it would have been better if they had of fleshed it out over the course of a series than a film. It seemed rushed together. Kane was an asshole, we get that, but given what happened in the series, the way basically everything imploded so quickly (and the obvious workaround of not having Rube (either due to the actor not being available or wanting to do it et al) and the actress who played Daisy (turned her from a flawed and complex character into a one dimensional piece of near-bimbo eye candy). 

Maybe I just wanted another series out of it, but I think that a successful reboot would have to be somewhere else and not have any of the original characters, a clean slate on the same sort of premise but with new characters etc (or maybe changing the focus away from George and using someone like Roxy or Mason as a new anchor)). Sort of like what Stargate or Law and Order have done to keep the franschise going in different areas.


----------



## thejuicyone

Choke - 9/10


----------



## Fonzy

Transformers Revenge of the Fallen
7/10

Good movie, awesome effects, but just seemed to be lacking something to make it live up to the hype!


----------



## pdgujer148

"Zombieland" 9/10

No review this time except, "Zombieland" is awesome! 

The audience I saw it with applauded at the end.


----------



## Inhibited

"up" - 9/10


----------



## strangeangel

Antichrist.

I give it a 9/10.

Was directed and written by Lars Von Trier, same guy who directed Dancer In the Dark

I love Von Trier's bizarre use of imagery and sounds when telling a story.


----------



## steve-aka

_The Set-Up_ directed by Robert Wise. Probably the greatest boxer movie ever made, especially since it's surprisingly based upon a poem. Shot in real time, opening and closing with a shot of a clock, it takes the time to delve into the mundanities of the boxing world and its inherent characters, thusly building palpable tension. The boxing scenes have a verite style that make them seem as if they're actually real. The acting is subtle, which is especially noteworthy as the film came out in 1948. The story is simple but refreshingly sweet. The editing is amazing, which is to be expected as Robert Wise started out as an editor, most notably on Citizen Kane. But probably the best part of the flick is how Wise shows the disconnect of the audience to the fact that there are actual people beating each other to a pulp in the ring. They shout and carouse and imbibe and ingest, oblivious to the realities of the pain being inflicted within the ropes. 

I cannot recommend this film enough, especially to fans of noir and acolytes of cinema. I give it a 10/10.


----------



## Mini

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull - Three words: Nuking the Fridge. 

Not as bad as I expected it to be, but I repeat: Nuking the Fridge.

5/10

Wolverine: Origins - The series most definitely peaked with 2, but it was at least better than The Last Stand. Kind of like saying that KFC is better for you than heroin. 

6/10


----------



## Mathias

Final Destination 4- 3/10 

Movie was terrible.


----------



## northwestbbw

Phoebe In Wonderland- 9/10

I wasn't sure about this movie when I saw the trailer, but I was surprised in a good way. It was very touching and I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Sugar

Anvil! The Story of Anvil. 9/10

I'm more of a Michael Buble girl...but these guys made me root for people like I never root for people. They're messed up and beautiful all in one hairy package...no pun intended!


----------



## Paquito

The Boondock Saints - 10/10

Watched this in film class today. Best movie I've seen in a longggg time. Action. Suspense. Comedy. Vigilante Justice. Foreign Accents.

I would watch this movie over and over and over and never get bored with it.

And Willem Dafoe - pure genius.


----------



## kinkykitten

I'm currently watching Coraline... will let you know when i'm done lol.. seems good so far


----------



## StarWitness

_Oldboy_- 8/10. 

Pros: Really interesting story, great acting, the pacing was energetic, awesome camera work (Tarantino-esque, but not overly derivative), badass fight scenes.

Cons: The ending dragged, the climactic scene was a bit implausible, kinda sexist.


----------



## Aust99

Up 3D - 8/10

I really liked it. Sad beginning and heart warming ending. Was a good film to watch, 3D added to it nicely.


----------



## Donna

Zombieland--10

I laughed so hard my face hurts. I have a strong feeling my friends and I will be quoting this movie for weeks.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

*Couples Retreat *8/10

Most of the good parts were shown in the movie trailer, but there were a few other good moments. Funny people will always= a good movie.


----------



## Mini

GI Joe: I actually found myself enjoying this more than I thought I would. Yes, it was cheesy, yes, it was predictable, and yes, it's based on a toy line and a cartoon that taught you the value of human life after spending 30 minutes ending it. 

7/10

War: I had heard that this was a total shitburger with a side of clown rape, so color me surprised that I was passably entertained by it. 6/10


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

*The Brothers Bloom* 9/10

I absolutely adore this movie! Its visually stunning with a great plot and I mean its Adrien Brody! 

It gets a 5/10 immediately just for having him cast! haha so I guess 14/10!
I would recommend this to pretty much anyone! unless you have shit taste in films...and men 







mmmmmmm


----------



## pdgujer148

"Trick 'R Treat" 8.5/10

"Trick 'R Treat" is a very clever horror anthology with a "Creepshow"/"Tales from the Crypt" vibe.

Don't pass this up. It looks like a direct to video knock-off, but it was produced by Bryan Singer (The Usual Suspects) and written/directed by the guy who wrote X2 (but didn't write X3, so I say we give him a pass). It stars two brilliant character actors (Dylan Baker and Bryan Fox) as well as that gap toothed lady from "True Blood".

Trust me, this is a fun little film. Watch it with friends this Halloween.


----------



## george83

Toy Story 3D - I LOVE LOVE LOVE Toy Story and it was even better in 3D, fantastic stuff . Brought me back to my childhood. 10/10

District 9 - Started off slow, but got really good as soon as they stopped all the documentry stuff. You really feel for the aliens, which is a rare and welcome change. 8/10


----------



## Les Toil

george83 said:


> District 9 - Started off slow



I'm almost not sure if you're being funny, George.

I saw The Brothers Bloom last night and found it very delightful. I loved the main actress. Very talented. As are Adrian and Mark. But what is it about Adrian Brody that brings women to their knees?? He looks exactly like Ichabod Crane and my girlfriend couldn't stop drooling over him.


----------



## Blackjack

george83 said:


> District 9 - Started off slow, but got really good as soon as they stopped all the documentry stuff.



You know, my co-worker said something very similar. He said that he wouldn't have liked the film if they had kept that up. Personally, I feel that although it may make the film drag in parts, the documentary segments help to establish the story in "reality"- it doesn't put you in a completely foreign environment like most sci-fi does, which is a very refreshing change.


----------



## steve-aka

Les Toil said:


> But what is it about Adrian Brody that brings women to their knees?? He looks exactly like Ichabod Crane and my girlfriend couldn't stop drooling over him.



Yeah, my wife has the same reaction to Steve Buscemi????


----------



## Sugar

Les Toil said:


> I'm almost not sure if you're being funny, George.
> 
> I saw The Brothers Bloom last night and found it very delightful. I loved the main actress. Very talented. As are Adrian and Mark. But what is it about Adrian Brody that brings women to their knees?? He looks exactly like Ichabod Crane and my girlfriend couldn't stop drooling over him.



It's something called sexy ugly. Some how some guys have all these traits that make you go ew, but combine them on that person and YUM-O. Just like Steve Buscemi.


----------



## bexy

Same as George, Toy Story in 3D. First time I ever saw Toy Story! George said I was making strange noises all through the film, lots of gasps, wows, oohs and ahs lol!! I loved it! 
District 9, I think the reason we both felt it started off slow was because we were watching it at home, and probably not concentrating the way we would in the cinema. I loved it but parts of it really upset me because I am a sensitive wee soul


----------



## Mini

Les Toil said:


> I'm almost not sure if you're being funny, George.
> 
> I saw The Brothers Bloom last night and found it very delightful. I loved the main actress. Very talented. As are Adrian and Mark. But what is it about Adrian Brody that brings women to their knees?? He looks exactly like Ichabod Crane and my girlfriend couldn't stop drooling over him.



FINALLY. Adrian Brody is a nose with legs. I'd find him frightening if he weren't so silly-looking.


----------



## Gingembre

I just watched The Boat That Rocked (again). So it's fluffy and predictable, and the years of the songs are wrong, but it makes me chuckle, there's 2 very cute guys in it and, most importantly, the soundtrack is ACE. The only film soundtrack I've ever bought, bar that of Hedwig & the Angry Inch. I really was born about 40 years after I should have been 

Oh, yeah...9/10!


----------



## Jack Skellington

My Life in Ruins. Loved it! Such a sweet funny movie. Just got it today and have already watched it twice. 10 out of 10.


----------



## Inhibited

My sister's keeper - 6/10


----------



## Les Toil

Capitalism: A Love Story 10/10

Please please please see this movie, folks.


----------



## Jigen

_Lupin the IIIrd: Green Vs. Red_ - I am a great fan of Lupin the IIIrd. I have collectet all of the movies, but this is the FONDEST ANIMATED MOVIE EVER!!! 
I don't even feel the need to rate it! It would have been better to burn the film and throw its ashes into an opening Stargate.


----------



## pdgujer148

"The Informant" 7.5/10

Not nearly as antic and droll as the ever present Marvin Hamlish score wants us to believe (think "Dead Man" intrusive), "The Informant" works as an effective comedy with great performances and a fascinating character study.


----------



## Blackjack

*Paris, Texas*

Watched it last night. It's fairly dry, very strange, but damn good if you've got the patience for it, as there's no action and, in many parts, sparse dialogue.

It's a beautiful movie, though; not just in terms of the landscapes and cinematography, but in terms of the themes and interactions between the main character and his estranged son.

*8/10*


----------



## olwen

Zombieland - 9/10

I couldn't stop laughing. Woody Harelson is perfect in that role, and I love the opening sequence. Zombie survival skills at work people. Double Tap. LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie

pdgujer148 said:


> "The Informant" 7.5/10
> 
> Not nearly as antic and droll as the ever present Marvin Hamlish score wants us to believe (think "Dead Man" intrusive), "The Informant" works as an effective comedy with great performances and a fascinating character study.



Yeah I agree. It could've been better... maybe the pacing was off? I dunno. But it was definitely good and I thought the best part was Matt Damon's voiceovers.

Just saw Away We Go and I give it a 8.5/10. It was a very funny, endearing, quirky little movie. Little touches of seriousness, lots of sweet moments.


----------



## disaster117

The Rules of Attraction, based on the book by Bret Easton Ellis.

8/10. I don't know if everyone will give it an 8/10, but I was absolutely obsessed with the book after I finished it, so maybe I'm a little biased here. I love it when I finish a book and then I see the movie and put faces to everyone, because sometimes (especially in this book) I had a hard time picturing the characters. Very chaotic film/book, but a good watch. I was not disappointed with this film adaptation.


----------



## disaster117

free2beme04 said:


> The Boondock Saints - 10/10
> 
> Watched this in film class today. Best movie I've seen in a longggg time. Action. Suspense. Comedy. Vigilante Justice. Foreign Accents.
> 
> I would watch this movie over and over and over and never get bored with it.
> 
> And Willem Dafoe - pure genius.



Yes, agreed! Just wanted to let you know, 2nd one is coming out soon! Finally!! October 30th! 
http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/boondocksaints2/

Trailer^


----------



## Miss Vickie

olwen said:


> Zombieland - 9/10
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing. Woody Harelson is perfect in that role, and I love the opening sequence. Zombie survival skills at work people. Double Tap. LOL



Yup. Just got back from seeing it and I concur.

Nut up or shut up. LOL.


----------



## Les Toil

Lucky said:


> It's something called sexy ugly. Some how some guys have all these traits that make you go ew, but combine them on that person and YUM-O. Just like Steve Buscemi.



Wooow. If Steve had the charm and sex appeal Adrian has, I could see the attraction, but Steve is constantly playing unlikable weaselly insect-like characters that make your skin crawl.

Then again, we guys once had a crush on Kristy McNichol, so go figure. 

Or was that girls that had the crush on her...???


----------



## HottiMegan

Year One- 8/10
It was a really fun, stupid comedy. I didn't understand all the biblical references since i know next to nothing on the bible but it was still a funny movie.
My Life in Ruins- 9/10
It was a fun, cute romantic comedy. I was glad they weren't trying to duplicate the greek wedding story. It was a fun movie and i really think Richard Dreyfuss stole the show.

We rented both movies on Saturday for a lazy Saturday evening


----------



## Sugar

Les Toil said:


> Wooow. If Steve had the charm and sex appeal Adrian has, I could see the attraction, but Steve is constantly playing unlikable weaselly insect-like characters that make your skin crawl.
> 
> Then again, we guys once had a crush on Kristy McNichol, so go figure.
> 
> Or was that girls that had the crush on her...???



I'd hit that.


----------



## george83

Ghostrider - Is there anything good about this movie, awful acting, awful script, awful special effects, 1/10 and thats being kind lol.


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> *Paris, Texas*
> 
> Watched it last night. It's fairly dry, very strange, but damn good if you've got the patience for it, as there's no action and, in many parts, sparse dialogue.
> 
> It's a beautiful movie, though; not just in terms of the landscapes and cinematography, but in terms of the themes and interactions between the main character and his estranged son.
> 
> *8/10*



oh yes, well done sir.


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> oh yes, well done sir.



You have any idea if there was a purpose to the color motifs throughout the movie, or was it just like Godard does with colors that "pop"? I mean, there's so much vivid red and blue throughout that I'd be led to think that it might mean something, but I don't know what.


----------



## Mini

Blackjack said:


> You have any idea if there was a purpose to the color motifs throughout the movie, or was it just like Godard does with colors that "pop"? I mean, there's so much vivid red and blue throughout that I'd be led to think that it might mean something, but I don't know what.



Colors are pretty.


----------



## thejuicyone

500 Days of Summer - 8/10


----------



## pdesil071189

Joe Dirt 8.6/10 

Good movie


----------



## seraphim

'The Young Victoria' - 8/10

Great, interesting film - definitely recommend it for all of those interested in early 19th Century Britain or European Monarchy!


----------



## Sugar

The Invention of Lying - 8.5/10 - very comical if you like Ricky Gervais.


----------



## thejuicyone

Miss March - 8.5/10 I laughed my fucking face off.


----------



## bdog

A Serious Man. 9/10*

* not for everyone.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

seraphim said:


> 'The Young Victoria' - 8/10
> 
> Great, interesting film - definitely recommend it for all of those interested in early 19th Century Britain or European Monarchy!



Never heard of it - does it go up in time as far as Prince Albert's premature death? That seemed to be a life wrencher for the poor lady.

I'm also fascinated by the way Disraeli culivated her (his power center was always in his way with women) and the way he was the militarist, in contrast to Gladstone. 

A bit of a deal breaker, for the proponents of feminine moral superiority.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

_Charlie Wilson's War._

9.


----------



## Fonzy

G.I. Joe Rise of the Cobra

Wow, that was mediocre! 5/10


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> You have any idea if there was a purpose to the color motifs throughout the movie, or was it just like Godard does with colors that "pop"? I mean, there's so much vivid red and blue throughout that I'd be led to think that it might mean something, but I don't know what.



hard to say, wenders is not a very straightforward director. he does like to use big steady shots with a lot of detail and color in them, not sure if he's drawing a specific motif though. i think he just exaggerates them to highlight the backdrops throughout the lack of action. there's so much beauty in that movie.

also, colors are pretty.


----------



## MatthewB

_Toy Story_/_Toy Story 2_ double feature; my childhood come back to life again, in 3D. :happy:

*Toy Story:* 9.5
*Toy Story 2:* 9.7


----------



## thejuicyone

Marley and Me - 9/10 Way to make me cry my eyes out. Assholes.


----------



## furious styles

wildstyle - 8/10 : a hip hop classic, bad acting excusable because they weren't actors but writers, emcees, etc.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

stevenbbwlvr said:


> Never heard of it - does it go up in time as far as Prince Albert's premature death? That seemed to be a life wrencher for the poor lady.
> 
> I'm also fascinated by the way Disraeli culivated her (his power center was always in his way with women) and the way he was the militarist, in contrast to Gladstone.
> 
> A bit of a deal breaker, for the proponents of feminine moral superiority.



Ooh, my inner history geek is excited about this one. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## furious styles

ran - 10/10 : the real deal. one of kurosawa's finest, at 2:45-ish run time this movie does not drag or lose your interest, simply phenomenal (one of the oldest stories ever told; by way of the romans, shakespeare, and akira himself).


----------



## Mathias

Law Abiding Citizen- 10/10 Just go see it!


----------



## Blackjack

*Fargo*

Probably my third-favorite Coen Brothers movie, and a close call at that, just behind _No Country for Old Men_ and _The Big Lebowski_. Acting is outstanding all around- William H. Macy is a simple kind of great, and Frances McDormand certainly deserved the acclaim she recieved for her performance. The story itself is captivating, with a lot of typical Coen trademarks- the crime that spirals completely out of control, for example- and the directing is, as can be expected, damn good.

*9/10*


----------



## bdog

Fonzy said:


> G.I. Joe Rise of the Cobra
> 
> Wow, that was mediocre! 5/10



False. That shit was dope. 8.5/10. I mean granted I went with people who had seen every single episode as an adult; regardless, we had fun.


----------



## Fonzy

bdog said:


> False. That shit was dope. 8.5/10. I mean granted I went with people who had seen every single episode as an adult; regardless, we had fun.



Depends on who's watching it I suppose! Personally, I think that shit was........well............not quite shit, but pretty darn close! I felt the movie was a complete waste of whatever X amount of millions of dollars on special effects and cliched, wooden performances for what was ultimately a rather average and tame viewing experience! I'm not saying it was a "bad" film (I've seen far worse) and I did actually enjoy watching it (it beats sitting around scratching your balls for two hours), but ultimately I'm rather glad I didn't actually pay any money to view it. Granted I haven't seen any episode of the tv series (I might change my tune when I do!), and I'm also an adult (technically!!!), but this was one movie I could have gone the rest of my insignificant little life without seeing.


----------



## Archangel

Zombieland

8.5/10

Good movie, some really good laughs. The actors definition of a Zomedy, was right on.


----------



## pdgujer148

Sorry for the wall of text...

Paranormal: 5/10

Paranormal has a simple setup. A young couple is terrorized by a demonic entity. She has been dealing with this thing since childhood; her strategy has been not to antagonize whatever it is and hope it goes away. He isnt sure if his girlfriend is actually being stalked but he is determined to catch it on videotape.

The film is presented as found video, and if the conceit didnt work for you when you saw Blair Witch Project, it is going to work for you here. 
It certainly didnt work for me. The film follows a distinct pattern. Day shots: The couple banters, bickers, and marvels at how creepy things are. Night: A camera records the couple sleeping in time lapse. The camera is motion and sound sensitive. So, every now and then we are treated to distant thud from the living room, a door that moves on its own, lights being turned on and off.

Stop for a second. Why does a demon need to turn on a hallway light? It isnt doing it to creep out the couple. They are sound asleep. The only reasonable solution is that the demon is aware that it is in a movie and is turning lights on and off to mess with the audience.

Anyway, to be fair, this is more effective than Im making it sound. The camera is positioned so that the bed takes up the right side of the screen and hallway, stairs, and bathroom take up the left side of the screen. In addition, there is a subtle sound queue that precedes a scary event that resembles that weird non-sound we all here when we are frightened and listening in the dark. So, the filmmakers are being very clever. The sound focuses you while the camera angle splits your attention. You know that something scary is about to happen, but you dont know where to look. They do a pretty good job of making mundane occurrences seem spooky (of course, so do the guys on that idiotic Ghost Hunters showHoly Crap! That was either the ice maker in the refrigerator or contact with the other world! 

I was bored by this movie. The couple is straight out of Stupid White People vs. Ghost 101. They stick their heads in crawl spaces, procrastinate when they are advise that they are in danger and should call a demonologist, dick around with Ouija board when they are told point blank that it will only piss off the demon more, and etc.

Also, the acting was weak, and the movie too way to long building to a climax. By the time the entity is actually becoming threatening the movie has about ten minutes of runtime. I am all for atmosphere, but this is just too little build up for too little payoff.

Now, so as not to be a jerk, most of the audience I saw this with would disagree with my review. I saw three couples walk out during the screening. None looked particularly terrified, so I have to assume that they were bored. However, the rest of the audience was screaming and laughing throughout the movie. There was scattered applause when it ended. Two out of four of the people I saw it with were terrified by the movie.

Bottom line: It didnt work for me, but it might work for you. Ive seen scarier viral videos on YouTube. Still, dont listen to me, most people seemed to like it.


----------



## ladle

Just watched Shawshank Redemption for like the 100th time
12 out of 10...simply outstanding...no other words needed


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> Just watched Shawshank Redemption for like the 100th time
> 12 out of 10...simply outstanding...no other words needed



Yes! Yes!:bow:


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Just watched Shawshank Redemption for like the 100th time
> 12 out of 10...simply outstanding...no other words needed





littlefairywren said:


> Yes! Yes!:bow:




Agree as well, Fantastic movie..


----------



## mossystate

Was a dark and stormy night.........


.....and I had the place to myself, and roomie is such a wuss about ' scary ' movies...so I decided to rent one.

Watched Trick 'R Treat. The premise was great. Some of the movie was lots of fun, and it kept an effective tone of creepy and jokey. The girls gone wild thing in the woods was beyond lame. That could have been tightened up. For the good parts, I would say...watch it.

DON'T EXTINGUISH, TOO EARLY, YOUR JACK o' LANTERNS!


----------



## SuperMishe

thejuicyone said:


> Marley and Me - 9/10 Way to make me cry my eyes out. Assholes.



LOL - Read the book (so much better) and knew what was coming. Turned it off with fifteen minutes left. Did NOT need to cry all over again!


----------



## SuperMishe

ladle said:


> Just watched Shawshank Redemption for like the 100th time
> 12 out of 10...simply outstanding...no other words needed



My favorite movie of all time. Ever.


----------



## SuperMishe

Body of Lies - 7/10 - close your eyes and you'd swear DiCaprio is actually John Travolta

Choke - 7/10 - book, as usual - much better

Bolt - 8/10 - very cute but the hamster steals the show

Charlie Bartlett - 6/10


----------



## Sugar

The Brother's Bloom 9/10. The brothers made up for Rachel whatever her name is...heck even she did a pretty good job.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

*Stranger than Fiction* - 9/10 ~~ The only logical reason why I couldn't give this a perfect ten in my book is because I really just hate Will Ferrell that much. His humor just doesn't appeal to me, and he's done it for so long that when he plays a serious role like this, even when he does a GREAT job with it... I'm inclined to wonder who might have been better for the job. This is a fantastic movie, and a great way to suspend reality for a little while. The supporting cast is flawless, and it really makes me want to go read the book now.

And is it sad that I pretty much count the brushstrokes when I brush my teeth too?


----------



## OIFMountaineer

disaster117 said:


> Yes, agreed! Just wanted to let you know, 2nd one is coming out soon! Finally!! October 30th!
> http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/boondocksaints2/
> 
> Trailer^



But no Defoe this time, who made so much of this great.


----------



## pdgujer148

Saw VI |5.5/10|

I have a sick fascination with the Saw films. I dont much care for the ever escalating sadism and gore as each sequel tries to outdo the last, but I do find the incredibly convoluted plot devices the filmmakers use to keep the story going from year to year to be weirdly fascinating.

Saw V was awful. It was clear that the writers were lost and had no idea how to continue with the plot. They filled in some gaps and did the best they could with the singularly uncharismatic Mark Hoffman (played by the intensely repellant Costas Mandylor) taking over as the new jigsaw killer. 
Saw VI is an improvement. Some of the loose ends and gaping plot holes from IV and V are tied up efficiently with a minimum of flashbacks. A character whose fate was unclear returns with a plausible explanation for her absence (unfortunately, she isnt given anything significant to do).

The victims in this particular outing are amusingly topical; two predatory lenders, a fear mongering journalist, and an entire office of crooked health insurance providers. The traps are simpler and fit the crime being judged. One trap in particular, involving a merry-go-round, an automatic shotgun, six bottom feeding claim investigators, and a boss who can only save two (and only by mutilating himself in the process) , is particularly effective.

Saw VI isnt a great film. If you havent been following the series I dont really recommend you start. However, if you made it to V and your attention was starting to flag, VI might come as a welcome surprise.


----------



## Les Toil

Sugar said:


> The Brother's Bloom 9/10. The brothers made up for Rachel whatever her name is...heck even she did a pretty good job.



Rachel whateverhernameis was by far the best thing about that movie. She owned that film. It really is rare for an actress with such typical Hollywood looks to display such talent and comedy timing. She'll definitely go far. Farrer than her talented co-star's nose.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*District 9*: 10/10

Finally saw it tonight (yay for the $3 theater!).

Very intense. Good, realistic, complex characters. Quite sad, and very well done.


----------



## Les Toil

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> *Stranger than Fiction* - 9/10 ~~ The only logical reason why I couldn't give this a perfect ten in my book is because I really just hate Will Ferrell that much. His humor just doesn't appeal to me, and he's done it for so long that when he plays a serious role like this, even when he does a GREAT job with it... I'm inclined to wonder who might have been better for the job. This is a fantastic movie, and a great way to suspend reality for a little while. The supporting cast is flawless, and it really makes me want to go read the book



Dude, this is my review! I saw the movie two nights ago and this is my review!! Holy crap! 

There's no one that hates Will Farrell more than me. That can't humanly happen. His numbskull humor is as subtle as a purple elephant--but I liked him in this movie. I think I like him better as a serious actor more than I like jim Carey as a serious actor (and I think jim is hysterical). And maggie gillenhall was tremendous and endearing as well (as she was totally useless and bothersome in Batman). Same goes for the great Emma Thompson. And Queen Latifah just never strikes me as a good actress (although she was freakin great in "Set it Off").

I have to admit I was ready to bail on this movie as soon as I realized we were supposed to believe he's hearing what he's hearing, but ten or so minutes later I'm totally sold on the concept. And yes, one of the best casts I've seen in a while.

Definitely 8.5/10


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"Return of the Living Dead" [1985]


I've got to be honest. As much as -I- Personally loved this movie. 
I have to rate this 6/10. 

Not Bad. Real Decent. But not Great. 

I Really love the graphics, because even though it was about Zombies. I didn't find it horrifically gory. True, that's partly due to the technology in the 80's was nothing compared to the kind we use today for our movies. But still! 

The plot seems a little overdone, I mean really. There's got to have been hundrens of zombie movies done. At least near a hundred by time this one came out!


----------



## Scorsese86

_Mr. Destiny_

A nice little comedy, from 1990, with James Belushi, Linda Hamilton, Jon Lovitz and sir Michael Caine. Very _It's a Wonderful Life_-ish, about a guy who feels his life is bad, get to see how it could have been, and wants it back again. Nice, fun and good Sunday morning watch, 6/10.


----------



## Sugar

No Reservations 7/10. I loved the actors but the chemistry between them wasn't actually there. Plus being the wanna be foodie I am...I would have preferred the food to play an actual role.


----------



## mel

ok..so I saw two films this weekend...
Couples Retreat............100/10...SOOOOOOOOOOO funny ..I LOVED it!!!

Paranormal Activity 5/10...was so so ...


----------



## lostjacket

A Perfect Getaway.

Random movie. Could have been a LOT better.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Paranormal Activity* - maybe 6/10...don't regret seeing it, but wasn't as freaked out as I might have liked...


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Thank You for Smoking 9/10 One of my favorites, I want to be Nick Naylor when I grow up. His debate/bullshit abilities bring a tear to my eye. :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

OIFMountaineer said:


> Thank You for Smoking 9/10 One of my favorites, I want to be Nick Naylor when I grow up. His debate/bullshit abilities bring a tear to my eye. :bow:



I do agree! Nick Naylor was one hell of a great character, and that's also the reason why Nolan chose Eckhart to play Harvey Dent. Oh, pointless trivia.

I saw _Forbidden Planet_ last night. A bit cheesy, but really fascinating and entertaining. 8/10


----------



## Gingembre

I finally watched Kill Bill Vol 1 on Saturday night. Wasn't sure it'd be my sort of film, but I really liked it...going to be watching Pt 2 tonight hopefully. 9/10 :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Anvil 7/10
Leave it to my hubby to pick up some obscure movie about a rock band to rent when i'm not with him. This one is the story of the metal band Anvil. I watched it and kept thinking that this movie was just another Spinal Tap type movie. Then i saw them playing guitar and i knew no actor could hit the guitar THAT well. So after googling them, it turned out that they were a real band. Go figure! So that's why this movie only got 7 because i was confused as to if it was a spoof or real documentary. Once I found out that they were real, i enjoyed it even more though! I still feel a little tricked, like the jokes on me and they really aren't a band!


----------



## Scorsese86

_Bewster's Millions_

I adore John Candy and Jerry Orbach, and loved seeing them in the same movie, even though they had no scenes together. Richard Pryor was pretty good too, even though I am not much a fan of him. Easy to watch, amusing, but hardly a classic. 5/10


----------



## 1300 Class

_On the Beach_ (1959). 

Quite the most gut wrenching depressing film ever made. Holds up quite well and a good film. Also, it being in B&W makes it look quite atmospheric along with the number of stars in it as well.


----------



## RobitusinZ

Cirque du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant

I give it a -18, because the only metric I can apply is the fact that I want my 18 bucks back.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Where the Wild Things Are. 8/10 for sure. Ben and I had the whole theater to ourselves which made everything better, but there were some parts we were dying of laughter and parts where I teared up. I say everyone should see it, though its definitely not a kids movie.


----------



## Fonzy

Moon 9/10

Man, don't think a movie has captivated me as much since seeing The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Sugar

Comedian - 7/10 - I liked seeing Seinfeld being himself and not some sitcom character but the other guy the followed...what a therapist's wet dream. Yuck.

Transformers 2 - 3/10 - I actually turned it off about 25 minutes in...it was terrible. Shia Labeouf was good enough...I've liked him for ages, but the movie was cut together in such a confusing way I just couldn't take anymore.


----------



## daddyoh70

*Paranormal Activity*: Fell asleep in the theater. Definitely did not live up to the hype. I give it a 3/10. 

*The Hangover* Very funny movie. 8.5/10. Will rent it when it's released on DVD


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I saw "Paranormal Activity" on Halloween and enjoyed it quite a bit.

I give it a solid 10!

Dennis


----------



## Jay West Coast

I saw Inglorious Bastards. Very hard one to rate, as living in Rwanda kinda changes your view on bloody movies, even Tarantino-style. 

Moreover, I saw it in Dubai...so it was weird watching a movie about Jewish power while in an Arab country.

Aside the contextually-conflicted realities in which I watched it, I'd say it was a solid 7 out of 10.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hey,

I went to see SAW6, I give it a 10 because Im just so into scary of the wall movies.


I also went to see the movie PARANORMAL and I give it a 10 and would totally give it a higher score cause it was more scary and awsome than I thought it would be


:kiss2: :bow:


----------



## jamesdevise

'9'- maybe 6/10.went to see this on the friday night, really not as good as I thought it would, trailer made it look aces, but it didn't live up, poor show!

Ghost in the Shell-AMAZING! 8/10, pretty special, baffling and slow storyline but the visuals alone make it worth watching. But still, if anyone understands what that films about, let me know.


----------



## Sugar

Away We Go - 8/10 - Maya Rudolph can really act. I just love her...she feels like a real person. I'm so sick of these Megan Fox types *barf*. 

This movie was so endearing and heartwarming. Kinda left me with the thought maybe you can go home again.


----------



## Les Toil

Paranormal Activity. 7/10

Gripping as hell. It now owns the title of earning the biggest profit in film history as it only cost 15 grand to make and it earned 16 million in two days. I think I prefered Blair Witch bit more.


----------



## GTAFA

Snow Cake... I wonder if anyone ever heard of this film? I saw it two nights ago on Bravo and had to go find Alan Rickman's IMDB entry, because i could not remember the title of the movie. 

3 out of 10... The writing wa actually good, and at times spectacular, but it ends up feeling like one of those films designed to prove that a particular actor or actress can act. Carrie Ann Moss was wonderful (and an interesting character), while Sigourney Weaver was pretty convincing, if painful to watch as an autistic woman. Rickman was interesting as ever. The music for the film KILLED it for me, creating long stretches that were like a bad TV movie. If they had spent an extra million dollars to hire a great composer --Mychael Danna for instance, given that it was a Canadian production made in a drab rural setting-- the film would probably have made money. I feel sad when quality talent and good work goes down the drain. Moss and Rickman are always wonderful to watch. It didn't miss being a great movie by much, and for me, the music is the deal-breaker.


----------



## Nas80

I watched the new Star Trek Movie and was enthusiastic. It was one of the best Sci-Fi movies I watched at the last time. J.J. Abrams has made his masterpiece. 

I think 9 of 10 points is a good result.


----------



## Sugar

The Proposal - 7/10 - Typical Sandra Bullock romantic comedy....which I enjoy. No twists but several laughs, and Betty White was fun as always.


----------



## Kbbig

You ready for this? 

*Troll 2* - _10/10._ 

Saw it on Hulu today. Easily my favorite movie of the year, considering I saw it for the first time (along with Troll [the one where there are actually trolls]) on Halloween. For those who have seen it, you know why I gave it a full 10 out of 10.


----------



## Fluffy51888

Paranormal Activity
1/10

Seriously. I was so angry that I wasted my money. It was boring, totally not scary, and had the weakest plot ever. Granted, it takes a lot to scare me, but still. I went with a friend who HATES scary movies and gets scared really easily, and we laughed the entire time. Waste. Of. Money.


----------



## Donna

The Fourth Kind....um, a 7/10. This one left me scratching my head. It felt like they were trying to work up to something, but they never quite worked up to it. I am easily creeped out, but a lot of the others in the theater (mostly teenagers and young adults) laughed at the intense parts that made me jump.


----------



## pdgujer148

Donna said:


> The Fourth Kind....um, a 7/10. This one left me scratching my head. It felt like they were trying to work up to something, but they never quite worked up to it. I am easily creeped out, but a lot of the others in the theater (mostly teenagers and young adults) laughed at the intense parts that made me jump.



I'd give it a 6/10 (one point more than "Paranormal Activity"). This is another film that is only scary if you are willing to play along with the filmmakers.

The reviews for this film are abysmal, but I think that has more to do with snobbery than anything else (Another found footage film!?! With that chick from Resident Evil!?! Check online thesaurus for synonyms for "lowbrow".)

Actually, "The Fourth Kind" is well acted and almost clever. 

The cast is a who's who of B+ actors: Milla Jovovich (better than you would expect), Elias Koteas (He who is to Robert DeNiro what Christian Slater is to Jack Nicholson), and Will Patton (an Oscar worthy character actor with a shitty agent--see "No Way Out" and tell me his career hasn't been squandered).

The writer/director takes the alien abduction phenomenon ("phenomenon" meaning cheesetastick media bullshit) in an interesting direction. These aren't your ordinary "grays": they're psychotic fucking Sumerian gods into random torture and rape. 

All of which is silly as hell. 

Still...

It kinda works if you let it. The conceit of splicing fake "actual footage" into acknowledged "recreations" works in a limited way if you suppress your bullshit meter.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

Eastern Promises 8/10

Pretty much met my expectations


----------



## Crystal

The Reader - 9/10

And only because it didn't end how I wanted it to! It was a bit depressing, but seriously, though, it was a beautiful movie with great acting. Lots of sex, as well (and who doesn't love that?)

Fantastic. I can't wait to read the book.


----------



## southernfa

Julie & Julia. 8/10. Very sweet and watchable for a 'chick-flick' albeit a bit predictable. The local reviewer reckons Meryl Streep's overbearing portrayal of Julia Child is accurate and he is old enough to know...


----------



## Aust99

I saw Whip It last week - about the roller derby.... It was entertaining... I enjoyed it.


----------



## AuntHen

Starring Tatsuyo Fujiwara, who is totally hot. Although it was dubbed (which I do not like, I prefer the japanese and subtitles) it was actually very good and the shigunami (the only computer anime in the film) was totally creepy. I would give it 7 out of 10.


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> Starring Tatsuyo Fujiwara, who is totally hot. Although it was dubbed (which I do not like, I prefer the japanese and subtitles) it was actually very good and the shigunami (the only computer anime in the film) was totally creepy. I would give it 7 out of 10.



Thank you for reminding me! I've been wanting to see Deathnote for some time now, but forgot all about it till now!


Paranormal Activity 1/10

LAME! LAME! LAME!!!! Total piece of shit, not at all scary, and poorly done. There was so much that could've been done that would genuinely scare people, but... no. The last minute did make me jump, but it wasnt SCARY. Biggest waste of film ever.


----------



## Saoirse

Kbbig said:


> You ready for this?
> 
> *Troll 2* - _10/10._
> 
> Saw it on Hulu today. Easily my favorite movie of the year, considering I saw it for the first time (along with Troll [the one where there are actually trolls]) on Halloween. For those who have seen it, you know why I gave it a full 10 out of 10.



Troll was one of my favorite scary movies when I was a kid.


----------



## hillking12

Pulse (the japenese version) 5/10. Of all the japanese horror films ive seen so far this is the least scariest and had me scratching my head at the end.


----------



## Kbbig

Saoirse said:


> Troll was one of my favorite scary movies when I was a kid.



Troll seems positively petrifying after seeing Troll 2. Although the scene where the dad is dancing with his boombox in Troll is pretty darn scary too.


----------



## goofy girl

Up. It was a beautiful movie, but heartbreaking and just so sad. Laugh then cry, laugh then cry. 10/10.


----------



## Sugar

Duplicity - 6/10 - It could have been shorter with the same story.


----------



## Donna

2012...7 out of 10. The visual effects are amazing. Cusack is pretty good, too. (I had a horrible crush on him in the 80s :blush:.) However, the whole thing seemed formulaic and messy at the same time...the ending was trite...and it was so bloody long.


----------



## Kilala Rose

the last movie I saw was "the fourth kind" It was ok nothing in it really scared me but I went online to see if I could find anything on Dr. Tyler or the guy who interviewed her and I've found nothing so far.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Possession 6/10

I liked this more than I thought I would! I almost turned it off after 20 minutes, but stuck with it and I'm glad I did. I am never much of a fan of Gwyneth's, especially Gwyneth feigning a British accent, but the flashback scenes without her make up for them. Now I'm debating tackling the book which has been on my shelves and unread for many years.


----------



## Blackjack

Kilala Rose said:


> the last movie I saw was "the fourth kind" It was ok nothing in it really scared me but I went online to see if I could find anything on Dr. Tyler or the guy who interviewed her and I've found nothing so far.



It's not based on any actual events or anything, save possibly a few "unexplained" disappearances.


----------



## pdgujer148

2012: 7.5 out of 10

Like any other porn film, you have to wade through bad acting, atrocious, and improbable events to get to the money shot(s).


----------



## Adrian

My wife and I took a couple of grandchildren to see Michael Jackson's "This Is IT." It was entertaining watch a fifty year old man move with the quickness of a nimble twenty year old. I would give a seven or eight out of ten.


----------



## Aliena

'The Fourth Kind' and 2012 --all in one night!! 

'The Fourth Kind': This movie I gave a 9/10 after first seeing it, but then I went home and did some research and became pretty darned pissed I was easily dupped into believing what I was watching were true accounts! Oh well, I should have known better to have fallen into the Hollywood hype that this was real only to realize it was a 'Blair Witch' scheme. There is no Dr. Tyler and there are not any accounts of UFO's in the Nome area; only disappearances. Final score now is a 7/10. 


'2012': I've been waiting for this movie all summer! While I was visually amazed at the destruction of the Earth; I was disappointed with the unrealisitic conditions of which the characters were allowed to witness. For example, no one would be able to stand within a 20+ mile radius of a supervolcano explosion and live to talk about it. Still, if you're into eye candy this movie is for you! (I loved evey minute of it) However, I do agree that the movie seemed to go on and on and on. Final score is 7/10.


----------



## hillking12

finally saw trick r treat and i have to say its a pretty good movie perfect for halloween


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Ong bak 2, 7/10 not really sure how it's a prequel sequel but it has kick ass moves and weapons sequences in it, if your a muay thai junkie definitely check this one out, oh and it has pirates in it, not on the high seas but that would've probably put them over budget, oh and it show you how to hotwire an elephant, basically if you enjoyed other Tony Jaa films you're probably going to see it anyway and if you love martial arts kick assness then you should check out some of the Jaa


----------



## 1300 Class

*The Man From Hong Kong*. 





9/10. Classic 70's Hong Kong kung fu fighting set in Australia and including George Lazenby! Unrelentingly funny, bizzare, retro culture shock. Oz-ploitation at its fusioned finest.


----------



## hillking12

Australian Lord said:


> *The Man From Hong Kong*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10. Classic 70's Hong Kong kung fu fighting set in Australia and including George Lazenby! Unrelentingly funny, bizzare, retro culture shock. Oz-ploitation at its fusioned finest.



yo this looks good man i wanna checki it out... serious kung fu move fan here.


----------



## KHayes666

The Devil's Rejects......seemed like a Texas Chainsaw clone to me.

I give it a 6....watchable but not something I'd watch again and again


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Never Forever 6/10

I had never heard of this but came across it on Neflix's "Watch Now" offerings. It's somewhat reminiscent of "Unfaithful" in that a woman has an affair and the hubby finds out, but no one is murdered here and it actually begins as a business agreement to get her pregnant since her husband's sperm was not doing the trick. I enjoyed the acting a lot, particularly Vera Farmiga in the female lead and Jung Woo-Ha as her lover. It was an interesting story. More info here if you're interested.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

The last movie I saw was "The Box".


It sucked!

It's based on a very cool Richard Matheson short story, which is 12-15 pages long, so we're not talking epic scope here.

The short story makes up maybe 1% of the movie and that's being generous.

The rest of the movie makes absolutely no sense and I found it utterly inane. I was too stubborn to walk out and ask for my money back.

Dennis


----------



## pdgujer148

Still a Skye fan said:


> The last movie I saw was "The Box".
> 
> 
> It sucked!
> 
> It's based on a very cool Richard Matheson short story, which is 12-15 pages long, so we're not talking epic scope here.
> 
> The short story makes up maybe 1% of the movie and that's being generous.
> 
> The rest of the movie makes absolutely no sense and I found it utterly inane. I was too stubborn to walk out and ask for my money back.
> 
> Dennis



Of interest, "The Box" isn't based on Matheson's short story. It is based on a Twilight Zone adaptation of the story. Matheson hate, hate, hated the TZ adaptation.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

The Way We Get By 8/10

Very moving documentary that focused on the lives of three senior citizens who are a part of a group of seniors, many of them Vets, who have greeted and sent off more than 750,000 troops to Iraq and Afghanistan at the Bangor, Maine airport. It was a really thoughtful and thought provoking portrait of aging and mortality of both the old veterans and the current soldiers going off to and coming back from war. It was a four tissue movie for me.


----------



## Sugar

Adventureland 6/10 - it was so formulaic and Kristen Stewart gets on my nerves she ruined it for me. Not even Bill from Freaks & Geeks could make up for it...but he tried.


----------



## KittyKitten

_*It was a Mexican film called, El Tigre de Santa Julia (The tiger of Santa Julia). I speak Spanish so I understood it without a translator. It is a bit like Robin Hood but only it takes place circa 1910 just around the Mexican civil war. It is about a deserter who becomes a thief and steals things to give it to the poor. He soon has a band of four female followers since the women tended to be more loyal. (Not to mention he fycks three of them and eventually marries the one that didn't put out). 

The movie is interesting but I think the sexual scenes are too gratitious and I hate that in movies. You can tell a story without putting nudity into it even if it is done "tastefully". Other than the pointless threesome sex scene and nudity, I will give it an 8. The storyline was great and the cinematics was beautiful.  *_


----------



## Adrian

The last movie I saw was, "This is it" the Michael Jackson movie. It is enjoyable but, I would prefer a movie such as "The Pelican Brief." I would give it a seven out of ten.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

The Ugly Truth- 6.5/10
There were some funny parts, but it was kind of crude sexual humor....and some of it wasn't even that funny, just crude. What ever you do, do NOT watch with kids! It wasn't bad, but the storyline was kind of typical.


----------



## Aliena

'Life of David Gale'; 9/10. It stars Kevin Spacey, Kate Winslet, and Laura Linney. It's a movie that questions the death penalty in our country and it was rather well done. I was kept completely glued to my television screen. I highly recommend this movie; very well done!


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Precious*: 9/10

Just saw it tonight -- was very intense, and great. Super well done, amazing acting, powerful characters, and just really _human_, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

The boat that rocked - 9/10 - another Curtis classic this time concerning the golden age of "Pirate radio" which is the title of this film in the US I believe, for the ffa's it has Nick Frost and Phillip Seymour Hoffman, the soundtrack is epic and I didn't even grow up in the sixties, seriously watch this film
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1131729/fullcredits#cast
it's also got:
Bill Nighy
Rhys Darby (Muray from Flight of the Conchords)
Catherine Parkinson and Chris O'dowd (from the IT crowd)
Kenneth Branagh
Emma Thompson
Rhys Ifans (notting hill)
Jack Davenport (potc & coupling)


----------



## KHayes666

Boondock Saints - 9 out of 10

Boondock Saints 2 - 8 out of 10


I'd explain why but its very inappropriate so lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Tau

KHayes666 said:


> Boondock Saints - 9 out of 10
> 
> Boondock Saints 2 - 8 out of 10
> 
> 
> I'd explain why but its very inappropriate so lets just leave it at that.



I cannot wait to see Boondock Saints 2 - I get dizzy with excitement just thinking about it! The first one was the epitome of awesome.


----------



## Tau

Notes on a Scandal: I have a serious crush on Judi Dench and Cate Blanchett and they were excellent in this movie. I loved how chilling it was, how completely twisted the Dench character had become, but also really, really sad she was. Fantastic movie about the nature of longing and loneliness - I give it a 10/10.

I'm really looking forward to seeing Do Começo ao Fim when it finally gets to South Africa - the trailer had me in tears. I wept 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DVa2DKSnU0

And then ofcourse, Sherlock Holmes *gleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## pdgujer148

"House of the Devil" 5/10

In terms of accurately reproducing the look and feel of a 1970s horror film it gets a 10/10. In terms of actually being scary: 1/10. Though, I do have to admit that it is nice to watch a film with good old fashioned stationary camera shots.

"Hot Fuzz" 8.5/10

No idea why it took me so long to warch this. Brilliant fun!

"Disney's A Christmas Carol" 5/10

At this point ANY adaptation of A Christmas Carol is pointless and redundant. This one brings grotesque character designs, ADHD camera work, and just enough Jim Carey shtick to be annoying. That said, the 3-D images are crisp and deep, and the gimmick is used well. See it in 3D or just don't see it.


----------



## Inhibited

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs - 8/10


----------



## 1300 Class

Crank 2. 

Totally awsome. 9/10. 'nuff said.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Fighting" 2/10

I couldn't finish this film. The apparent demographic for the film is limited to fist pumping New Jersey Guidos. 

"Cold Prey" or "Fritt Vilt" 8/10

Thank you Norway. "Cold Prey" is a smart, unironic, balls to the wall slasher film. The cinematography is above average (if a bit over-prossed) for this type of film, but what makes the film work is that the characters are likable enough that you actually care whether they die or not (compare that to any American film of recent memory). A very suspenseful little film.


----------



## Saoirse

Old Dogs 8/10

I love Robin and John! Funny, heart-warming but not too sappy. 

but I was kinda high.


----------



## chublover350

UP-10
An American Werewolf in London-10


----------



## Inhibited

*All about Steve* ..... 4/10

*The invention of lying*.. not a great movie either but was a tad better than All about Steve ........ 5/10


----------



## Matt L.

"For Whom The Bell Tolls" 1943 starring Gary Cooper and Ingrid Bergman. Like many films made during WWII, this one excels in patriotic ideals. Bergman, straight from Casablanca, is absolutely captivating and Coop is at his best. A solid 10.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Lakeview Terrace" 7/10

I can't deny that the movie is suspenseful, but I was turned off by the film's worldview. Sammuel Jackson is amazing. Worth watching, but please don't buy into the nihilism.


----------



## Sugar

State of Play - 9/10 - really excellent...shockingly so since I don't care for either Russell Crowe or Ben Affleck

GI Joe: Rise of Cobra - 7/10 - this was way better than I thought it'd be. Only a couple LOL moments but still fun. I liked the back stories.


----------



## pdesil071189

Cars 10/10 I love that movie


----------



## KHayes666

Bangkok Dangerous - 5 out of 10

I thought the middle part of the movie was great but it had a really REALLY stupid ending that took about 3 points off what was an 8 out of 10 movie to that point.

I won't give it away but damn did that suck at the end.


----------



## BoomSnap

"The Twilight Saga: New Moon"

2/10

The movie was so bad it killed any brain cells I need to write something sharp and derisive about how bad this movie was.


----------



## KHayes666

BoomSnap said:


> "The Twilight Saga: New Moon"
> 
> 2/10
> 
> The movie was so bad it killed any brain cells I need to write something sharp and derisive about how bad this movie was.



Anytime you give a 2 instead of a 1....there has to be a highlight that would make you at least see a youtube vid of that particular part, what was it?


----------



## BoomSnap

KHayes666 said:


> Anytime you give a 2 instead of a 1....there has to be a highlight that would make you at least see a youtube vid of that particular part, what was it?




..........
..........


Random girls told me I looked like Emmet Cullen.


/is such a whore


----------



## pdgujer148

Adventureland 6/10

Not bad at all, but I don't think I'll remember the plot a month from now.


----------



## AuntHen

My Sister's Keeper

7 out of 10

cryfest, Cameron Diaz breaks out of her duhhh roles and actually does something worthwhile


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> My Sister's Keeper
> 
> 7 out of 10
> 
> cryfest, Cameron Diaz breaks out of her duhhh roles and actually does something worthwhile



I have been in two minds about seeing this, because I am not a fan of hers at all. Might give it a go then...


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

New Moon 

As far as the plot, acting, direction, and all the rest goes it probably deserves a 2/10.

As far as Taylor Lautner goes 10/10!
Any guy who's stomach is so nice he makes watching a 2 hr trainwreck enjoyable has some seriously skill XD


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> I have been in two minds about seeing this, because I am not a fan of hers at all. Might give it a go then...



She isn't bad in it was a bit surprised, didn't think she would be as good as she was..... I would give it the same 6 or 7/10...


----------



## DitzyBrunette

womanforconversation said:


> *Precious*: 9/10
> 
> Just saw it tonight -- was very intense, and great. Super well done, amazing acting, powerful characters, and just really _human_, if that makes any sense.



I just watched *Precious* last night and agree with your assessment and score.

It felt LONG even though it was under 2 hours. It's very gritty, and shocking in some parts. Some of that stuff, if you have never been to the inner city or never saw anything bad in your life, you'll just be shocked to your core. I'd recommend it but not to anyone with a short attention span (unless like me you really try and stick it out to watch the whole thing). The acting was _incredible_. Mo'Nique is definitely going to win an Oscar for this or at the very least she will be nominated.


----------



## Blackjack

*28 Days Later*

Still one of my faves. Although it drags a bit in the middle, it doesn't feel like the scenes are at all wasted or pointless, but rather adding to the film overall. John Murphy's music is outstanding, performances are great, and even though I've seen it at least a dozen times now it still manages to freak me out in parts.

Oh, and the massacre at the end? A brilliant culmination of events and some lovely, gory irony.

*10/10*


----------



## LovelyLiz

DitzyBrunette said:


> I just watched *Precious* last night and agree with your assessment and score.
> 
> It felt LONG even though it was under 2 hours. It's very gritty, and shocking in some parts. Some of that stuff, if you have never been to the inner city or never saw anything bad in your life, you'll just be shocked to your core. I'd recommend it but not to anyone with a short attention span (unless like me you really try and stick it out to watch the whole thing). The acting was _incredible_. Mo'Nique is definitely going to win an Oscar for this or at the very least she will be nominated.



I actually like this movie more and more as time goes on - which is definitely the mark of a great film.

And I think Gabourey Sidibe (who played Precious) also definitely needs to be nominated. I'm not just saying that because I want to big-up the fat girls (tho of course, I do). She is super vivacious, intelligent, beautiful, and hilarious in real life (at least she was in her Conan O'Brien interview); so the transformation into Precious was phenomenal, and so believable. 

Let's just nominate the whole cast!!! (Except Mariah, she was just ok. )


----------



## Les Toil

BoomSnap said:


> "The Twilight Saga: New Moon"
> 
> 2/10
> 
> The movie was so bad it killed any brain cells I need to write something sharp and derisive about how bad this movie was.



You must have killed quite a few brain cells from the first Twilight movie to have made the decision to _pay_ to see the sequel.


----------



## Les Toil

Precious left me raw. Wow. What a powerhouse of a movie. Mo'Nique gave one of the top three greatest performances I've ever seen from an actress--bar none. Mariah Carrey was surprising good--very good as a matter of fact. She comes across as such a royal moron in real life. Lenny Kravitz also surprised me with his acting skills. A very natural actor. He always seemed like a guy void of a personality, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

The actress that played Precious gave a competent performance. Her job was to basically stand around and be abused and maintain one flat expression on her face. I'm surprised anyone would consider her being up for ANY acting award. Her delivery of some of the faux ebonics was almost embarrassingly bad ("I do's my work!!"). 

And the scene in the beginning of her slapping the back of her class mate's head because he was talking in class was sooooo out of her character. Clearly she was painted as a girl who not only considered herself invisible but WANTED to be invisible, so there's no way in the world she would do something so bold as to jump up and start disciplining her fellow students. And clearly she wasn't a violent person.

But that's total nit-picking. The film was phenomenal. I also have to credit the one wise-crackin' girl in the special aid class with the big glasses who wanted to be in the music business. That actress was very, very natural. If there was anyone who appeared to NOT be acting, it was her. I hope she goes on to do more.

Anyway, I give Precious 8/10 and Mo'Nique's performance 10/10.


----------



## Les Toil

Pirate Radio. 6/10

Entertaining with a great premise, but it was ruined with giant heaps of sugar sweetness. The movie should have remained low-brow--just like "High Fidelity" with John Cusack. The montages of dancing schoolgirls and factory workers was way too cutesy charming for me, and the ending was so Hollywood sun-shiny that I wanted to puke. As I said, great premise with great scenes. 

Phillip Seymore Hoffman was phenomenal as usual.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Ninja Assassin" 5/10

Seriously, was this film really made by the same guy who directed "V is for Vendetta"?

To be fair, this film is full of ninjas doing really cool shit with super digital "God of War" flails and things. 

The problem is threefold. 1.) The camera is placed so to close to the actionthat it is nearly incomprehensible--call it Bourne-cam, 2.) the violence is stylized to the point where gouts of blood disapear before hitting the ground, and 3.) a never ending origin story--at least an hour of this film is dedicated to graphic child/tween abuse in the form of a Bizzaro-World Kung Fu homilies.

Entertaining? Sure. Worth seeing in a multiplex? Nein.


----------



## olwen

Les Toil said:


> Precious left me raw. Wow. What a powerhouse of a movie. Mo'Nique gave one of the top three greatest performances I've ever seen from an actress--bar none. Mariah Carrey was surprising good--very good as a matter of fact. She comes across as such a royal moron in real life. Lenny Kravitz also surprised me with his acting skills. A very natural actor. He always seemed like a guy void of a personality, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> The actress that played Precious gave a competent performance. Her job was to basically stand around and be abused and maintain one flat expression on her face. I'm surprised anyone would consider her being up for ANY acting award. Her delivery of some of the faux ebonics was almost embarrassingly bad ("I do's my work!!").
> 
> And the scene in the beginning of her slapping the back of her class mate's head because he was talking in class was sooooo out of her character. Clearly she was painted as a girl who not only considered herself invisible but WANTED to be invisible, so there's no way in the world she would do something so bold as to jump up and start disciplining her fellow students. And clearly she wasn't a violent person.
> 
> But that's total nit-picking. The film was phenomenal. I also have to credit the one wise-crackin' girl in the special aid class with the big glasses who wanted to be in the music business. That actress was very, very natural. If there was anyone who appeared to NOT be acting, it was her. I hope she goes on to do more.
> 
> Anyway, I give Precious 8/10 and Mo'Nique's performance 10/10.



I'm actually going to see this later today so I can't comment too much on the movie, but the scene where she threatens the other student is in the beginning of the book and she explains in the book about why she did that. It makes sense in the context of the book. 

As for the "faux" ebonics, I don't know about you, but I heard older folks in parts of the south talk that way when I was a kid in the 1980s, and I imagine that's been Sapphire's experience too and that is probably where it comes from.


----------



## olwen

Once Were Warriors - 9/10

My coworker recommended I rent this movie. It is a drama about a Maori family dealing with near poverty and racism in mid 1990s New Zealand. There were some parts that made me laugh and some that made me cry. It was riveting and by the time it was over it made me want to google Maori culture. The tattoos are awesome. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## LovelyLiz

olwen said:


> I'm actually going to see this later today so I can't comment too much on the movie, but the scene where she threatens the other student is in the beginning of the book and she explains in the book about why she did that. It makes sense in the context of the book.



I thought that scene did make sense in the movie -- since she was fiercely defending the teacher she had such a strong connection to in her fantasy life and emotional world. And, I thought it was pretty clear that even though she did want to be invisible sometimes, she also had a lot of anger, fear, sadness, etc. boiling beneath the surface, and there were times when some external event allowed that stuff to break out. Anyway, that's just my opinion on it. Obviously.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Harry Brown - 8/10 - Caine's still got it


----------



## olwen

womanforconversation said:


> I thought that scene did make sense in the movie -- since she was fiercely defending the teacher she had such a strong connection to in her fantasy life and emotional world. And, I thought it was pretty clear that even though she did want to be invisible sometimes, she also had a lot of anger, fear, sadness, etc. boiling beneath the surface, and there were times when some external event allowed that stuff to break out. Anyway, that's just my opinion on it. Obviously.




I finally saw Precious and I agree, it did make sense in the movie. It was a really good movie too. 9/10.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Aimée and Jaguar - 8/10

Wonderfully acted and completely heartbreaking true story of the relationship of two women who fall in love in Berlin during WW2. Lilly is a mother of four married to a German soldier who's serving on the front. She fills the days he's away with affairs with other soldiers.. always disappointed in and never finding true love. She meets Felice, a Jewish woman living under a false identity who works for a Nazi newspaper while secretly helping the resistance. She hides her deep sadness with an enigmatic, wild personality and first draws Lilly's attention with an anonymous, passionate love letter. The love story they develop is intense. It's also a fascinating look at how people not directly involved in the war lived through this time, as well as what it was like to be a lesbian (and Jewish) in 1944 Berlin.

I don't want to give away the ending, but have the tissues ready if you watch it.

It's in German with subtitles and available for members to watch instantly on netflix.com.


----------



## Sugar

17 Again - 8/10 - I thought it was really cute and I laughed out loud several times. It helps that it has the guy from Reno 911.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Where the Wild Things Are* - 7.5/10

Very emotional. A really lovely work of melancholy. I admit it, I cried - though I'm not entirely sure why.


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Moon. 9/10
This was a movie I surprisingly enjoyed since I usually don't like these type of movies!


----------



## pdgujer148

"Train" 3.5/10

Basic premise: Creepy Eastern Europeans lure Pretty Dimwitted Americans on a train. CEEs torture the PDAs and harvest their organs.

There are a couple of suspenseful moments, but they are ruined by excessive sadistic violence that doesn't even make sense in the context of the film. Typical kill: PDA gets beaten, pissed on, crucified, and has his tongue cut off before the CEEs get around to harvesting the PDA's liver using what looks like a pair of rusty garden sheers. It doesn't seems a very efficient or sanitary way to steal organs. I figure the point is either CEEs really hate PDAs, or that the whole thing is a not so subtle commentary on socialized medicine. 

So, basically "Hostel" + "Turistas" = "Train". If you haven't seen the other two movies, watching Train will save you about 90 minutes. Best I can say...


----------



## KHayes666

To anyone that's ever been in love, you know how it feels to have loved and to have lost. With that said, 500 Days of Summer is a chick flick even guys have to sit up and take notice. Why? Because the message the movie sends out explains pretty much life in general.

Stuff just happens....yup, how true is that? The plot is a down on his luck greeting card writer named Tom (played brilliantly by Joseph Gordon-Levitt) is a miserable so and so until he meets the mysterious Summer Finn (also played brilliantly by Zooey Deschanel) and this is where the fun begins.

He spends half the movie trying to get with her, a middle portion of the movie with her and pretty much the end trying to get over her. Anyone who's had a woman (or a man) that you can't explain but just can't get over can identify with almost every situation that happens in the movie.

*Spoilers*

I'll give away everything and say right here, that midway through the movie Summer just ups and breaks up with Tom...which drives Tom over the edge into insanity. This insanity also fires him up to leave his crummy job and go into what he really wants to be, an architect. We then find out that Summer has gotten married in the months she's been away from Tom. Which leads us to the end scene which explains pretty much life. Tom is now an architect sitting where he and Summer once hung out and she happens to sit there with him. He then asks how she got married so soon after breaking it off with him and she says "It just happened" As much as that made me want to jump through the screen and strangle her, its true....things in life happen you just can't explain. Love works in mysterious ways and this movie is proof. You feel for Tom having to watch the woman he loves fall for someone else so easily, and you feel for Tom trying to rebuild his life. The acting is brilliant, the storyline is brilliant...if not sad and wall-punch inducing. The only downside is that...well there really isn't any because this movie is not claiming to be an action or a thriller.

The one and only downside to this movie which prevented it from being 10 out of 10 is when Tom gets into a fight with a jerk at the bar and Summer blames him for it....he's defending your honor sweetie, why be mad at him? I say the highlight is after Summer first breaks up with Tom, he's on a date with another girl and he describes their breakup. "She took a giant shit on my face, literally" Her "Literally?" Tom catches himself and says "No...not literally, that's disgusting!" All in all its a life lesson to be learned by everyone, things just happen. 

8 out of 10


----------



## likesmbig

Lars and the real doll,1 weird movie


----------



## LovelyLiz

likesmbig said:


> Lars and the real doll,1 weird movie



You give Lars and the Real Girl a 1/10!!!!!!!??????? WHAT?! This is one of my favorite movies EVER. 

Ah well, to each their own.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Scream. Actually about the 5th time I've watched it this week... I'm doing an essay on it.

I give it a 8/10


----------



## Fonzy

Shaun of the Dead: loved it very funny 8/10

2012: disappointing, everything after the super volcano eruption was superfluous and could be sumed up by "and they all (well anyone who survived the first hour and a half of the movie!) lived happily ever after 4/10

Law Abiding Citizen: savage movie well worth seeing, good twist at the end 8/10

Terminator 2 Judgement Day (again lol): hard to believe this film was made nearly twenty years ago, still love it though 9/10


----------



## Blackjack

*Carriers*

My full review is here.

*7/10*


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

I watched Scream 2 and Scream 3 ...You'd think after writing an essay on Scream and watching it about fifty friggin' times, I'd be sick of it... But apparently not!

The geek in me loves the scream movies... It's all the pop culture references, gah!

I give them both 7/10


----------



## the_captain

I'm not a big-time movie person, so I don't watch many. The last movie I went to see was the new Star Trek film. (Yes, I'm a Trekker. Original series - not so much into the sequels.) I went ready to not like it, but I actually did! I'd give it an 8/10.

(Technically the last movie I watched was _Back To The Future_. Parts 1, 2 _and_ 3. Back-to-back. Don't ask me, ask my son - it was his idea! )


----------



## James

Slammin Salmon. Its a movie by Broken Lizard (the same people who made Super Troopers and Beer Fest). 

8/10


----------



## freakyfred

Terminator 2. 10/10. I watched it all the time as a kid and it's amazing that it still holds up today. Truly one of the greatest action movies ever, along with Aliens (Which Cameron also made haha)


----------



## pdgujer148

Funny People 5/10

Judd Apatow isn't known for creating films with strong cohesive plots--his movies kind of meaner here and there and get away with it on the strength of the dialogue and the charm of the actors he employs.

I can accept that. However, not when the film isn't that funny, and definitely not when it clocks at nearly an hour longer than your usual film.

There are individual scenes in this movie that are hilarious. There are also a few very touching dramatic moments. Apatow, like Paul Thomas Anderson, understand how to draw the best possible performance from Adam Sandler. There is a scene early in film where Sandler unleashes a loathing set insulting his audience that is worthy of Bill Hicks (if he was feeling rundown). 

The problem is, there is so much shaggy dog bullshit wedged in between these scenes that the film never picks up enough momentum to be a solid comedy nor does it have the balls to be a serious drama.

Instead, every tear is answered with a dick joke, and every laugh drowned out by a scream. That could work under the right circumstances (After Hours), but not here.


----------



## Weirdo890

*Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs* - 9 out of 10

A definite classic. I've grown to appreciate it more and more every time I watch it. The whole film is beautiful to look at, and there are some fantastic scenes of character animation (The Queen in both her forms, as well as Grumpy and Dopey are my favorite parts). My only problem was I wasn't convinced that the Dwarfs would fall in love with Snow White that fast. I just can't suspend disbelief for that. Either than that, a masterpiece.


----------



## Saoirse

that reminds me...

I recently watched Disney's Beauty and the Beast again.

10/10 LOVE THIS MOVIE.

I love the song in the beginning when Belle goes into town. I get excited when Maurice's invention finally works! I get scared when he ventures into the dark, scary woods and the wolves chase him! I feel sad when Belle finds him locked up in the castle dungeon and when she doesn't get to say good-bye when she takes his place. I laugh when she finally stands up to the Beast and his bratty attitude. I get mad when Gaston tries to ruin everything. And I get all starry-eyed when they finally fall in love...

And of course all the silly characters in the castle. I used to wonder what it would be like if all of my furniture came to life and played with me.

Plus Philippe was such a handsome horse! I wanted to own one just like him!

One of my favorite childhood movies. :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Sugar said:


> 17 Again - 8/10 - I thought it was really cute and I laughed out loud several times. It helps that it has the guy from Reno 911.



agreed... plus i luv Leslie Mann:happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

*The Lovely Bones*: 2/10

Oh, Peter Jackson, I am so disappointed in you. What a boring, overly-self-conscious, scattered, meaningless movie. The reason I give it even 2 points is that some of the otherworldly scenes were visually stunning and beautiful. But overall, horrid.

That was more than 2 hours of my life I want back.


----------



## olwen

mcbeth said:


> *The Lovely Bones*: 2/10
> 
> Oh, Peter Jackson, I am so disappointed in you. What a boring, overly-self-conscious, scattered, meaningless movie. The reason I give it even 2 points is that some of the otherworldly scenes were visually stunning and beautiful. But overall, horrid.
> 
> That was more than 2 hours of my life I want back.



LOL, my friend wanted to go see this just cause Peter Jackson directed it. I said that the book didn't seem interesting to me, so why would the movie. Looks like I was right. 


Last movie I saw: 

Up 9/10

I loved this movie. It was sweet and riveting. It made me feel sad and happy, and moved.


----------



## Paquito

Knowing - 3.5/10

This movie could have been amazing. The beginning had me sucked into the plot, but the rest of the movie couldn't measure up. The creepy men stalking the children, the stupid woman taking the kids from Nicolas Cage (if a guy had predicted every major disaster in history and told me to follow him, I think I'd do what he said), and the freaking alien bullshit at the end (really? an anime-like world with children and 5 million moons and bunnies? wtf?) really made me regret wasting time with this movie.



The Hangover - 6.5/10

I don't know if it was the fact that I couldn't hear the movie over the chatter of was distracted by my baby cousin, but I didn't laugh out loud once during the movie.


----------



## Mini

Inglourious Basterds: 11/10

Probably the best movie I've seen all year. I didn't know what to expect going in; I honestly didn't know if I'd like it or not. I am quite happy to say that it was FUCKING AWESOME. I watched it twice in one night, which is something I *never* do. 

The dude who played the Jew Hunter had better win a Best Actor nod. I was blown away by his performance. Seriously, dude was convincingly creepy and magnificently bastardly in *4* languages, and that's just epic. And any movie that ends with Hitler's face being pulped by a machine gun is worth seeing.

Public Enemies: 8/10

Typical Mann, which is to say that the technical details are astounding, the performances are riveting, and the casting is perfect, but I still felt as though something was missing. I can't put my finger on it, but I felt it's not on a par with Heat or Thief (my favorites).


----------



## qwertyman173

Sherlock Holmes - 6.5/10

It was an okay film. It avoided over the top gen-u-ine olde london accents and stereotypes, but had enough foggy cobbled streets and bobby policemen if you like that kind of thing. But it was less of a detective story, and more of an adventure. No magnifying glasses or deerstalker hats...


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Up in the Air*: 8.5/10

I really enjoyed it. Good reflection on human connection, technology, love, family, and friendship. Sort of hopeful, but mostly in a sad way. Brought up a lot of thoughts about alone-ness and rootedness in life. Good characters.


----------



## Mathias

Sherlock Holmes- 5/10

I thought it was boring.


----------



## mossystate

Inglourious Basterds...5/10.......Indulgent for the most part. I was just mostly bored. Loved some scenes/lines. The man who played Landa was the best thing about the movie. He was terrific as the smarmy psychopath. Eh, Tarentino needs to learn how to edit, and not think he has to eat every treat in the cupboard ( the Mike Myers scene was one glaring example ), while his mom and dad are out for the evening. Tighten the shit up, Quentin...you are no longer the darling.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Avatar 8/10 great special effects and visuals.


----------



## freakyfred

Avatar too. 10/10. I fudging loved it. Dunno why it's getting so much guff.


----------



## Jezzebelle

Avatar - 8/10. If it wasn't for the _Saved by the Bell_ storyline, it would have been 10/10.


----------



## AuntHen

District 9

7/10... I really loved the aliens and the way they talked...


----------



## pdgujer148

Sherlock Holmes 7.5/10

Not bad at all. Not as antic and anachronistic as the trailers tried to convey. Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law are fantastic. I love the fact that the story starts in the middle of the sleuth's career rather than making the audience slog through a some kind of origin story. Guy Ritchie is Guy Ritchie no matter what you do with him, but this is the best work he's done in awhile. The B- score is for the plot. Not much of a mystery here--stuff just kind of happens. All the same, a very watchable film.

Avatar 9/10

Up front, Avatar has a derivative plot (Dances with Wolves), cardboard characters, and a dopey New Age feel to it.

That said, the movie is a blast.

As Spectacle, this movie is unprecedented. The digital characters and environments are believable--this is a trip to a real breathing world rather than the usual jaunt to the uncanny valley.

The 3-D effect is breathtaking. I love 3-D, but up until this point it has only been a gimmick. This movie proves that it can be used to compliment and enhance the movie going experience.

See this in 3-D @ an IMAX theater.

I can't argue that this is great cinema, but I can easily recommend it as being cheaper and better than any ride at any theme park.


----------



## LovelyLiz

pdgujer148 said:


> Avatar 9/10
> 
> Up front, Avatar has a derivative plot (Dances with Wolves), cardboard characters, and a dopey New Age feel to it.
> 
> That said, the movie is a blast.
> 
> As Spectacle, this movie is unprecedented. The digital characters and environments are believable--this is a trip to a real breathing world rather than the usual jaunt to the uncanny valley.
> 
> The 3-D effect is breathtaking. I love 3-D, but up until this point it has only been a gimmick. This movie proves that it can be used to compliment and enhance the movie going experience.
> 
> See this in 3-D @ an IMAX theater.
> 
> I can't argue that this is great cinema, but I can easily recommend it as being cheaper and better than any ride at any theme park.



Yeah - this is what I've heard. Glad you're affirming that, pdgujer. I'm looking forward to seeing it! Plus, theater seats are more comfortable than amusement park rides anyway.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> Avatar 9/10
> 
> Up front, Avatar has a derivative plot (Dances with Wolves), cardboard characters, and a dopey New Age feel to it.
> 
> That said, the movie is a blast.
> 
> As Spectacle, this movie is unprecedented. The digital characters and environments are believable--this is a trip to a real breathing world rather than the usual jaunt to the uncanny valley.
> 
> The 3-D effect is breathtaking. I love 3-D, but up until this point it has only been a gimmick. This movie proves that it can be used to compliment and enhance the movie going experience.
> 
> See this in 3-D @ an IMAX theater.
> 
> I can't argue that this is great cinema, but I can easily recommend it as being cheaper and better than any ride at any theme park.



Very, very well-put. Saw it on Sunday morning. Although I'd give the film itself probably a generous 8/10, it's a definite must-see in the theater. Probably the most incredible cinematic experience I've ever had- and this is coming from someone who saw each of the _Lord of the Rings_ movies in theaters three times.

I'm going to see it again this week.


----------



## hillking12

Just saw Julie and Julia and i have to say not the usual type of movie that i watch but i give it a 10/10 really good movie


----------



## freakyfred

A Christmas Carol (2009) 8/10
A pretty damn faithful adaptation of the book. Jim Carery is actually really good as Scrooge. My one complaint would be that while Scrooge looks great, all the other character models look poor in comparison. It's also pretty damn scary, with some shocking moments. Nice to have some good old fashioned nightmare fuel back in these kinda films haha.


----------



## Blackjack

Blackjack said:


> Very, very well-put. Saw it on Sunday morning. Although I'd give the film itself probably a generous 8/10, it's a definite must-see in the theater. Probably the most incredible cinematic experience I've ever had- and this is coming from someone who saw each of the _Lord of the Rings_ movies in theaters three times.
> 
> I'm going to see it again this week.



By the way, it's still just as good the second time seeing it.


----------



## Fluffy51888

I saw Brothers on Sunday night. It was pretty good, although a lot more emotional than I expected. I'd give it a 7/10. I'd see it again.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Revolutionary Road*: 7/10

I enjoyed it quite a bit. (Maybe "enjoyed" is the wrong word for a movie so brutal as this.) But I thought it captured certain common feelings really well - like idealism/realism, the desire to be special, being stuck, etc. Harsh dialogue, complex characters, and really well done. The friend I watched it with disagreed with me on which of the main characters was more sympathetic. It raises some good conversations and good discussion questions.


----------



## Saoirse

Sherlock Holmes 9/10

loooved it! Downey Jr. and Law were so fun to watch! Loved the plot, loved the costumes, loved the characters! BUT, it was just a bit too long for me and I had to pee during most of.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Eastern Promises*: 7/10

It was an enjoyable mafia/mobster movie. The characters were more fleshed out than in some of these types of films.

Speaking of fleshed out...everyone went on and on about how hot Viggo Mortensen was in this movie, and how he gets naked and you get to see all the goods. People neglected to say that he'd be covered with blood during his naked scene. Not hot. I am not a bloody body admirer.


----------



## Hathor

"The Host" (Korean monster horror movie) 

8/10

It was a fabulously funny movie and just over the top. It was entertaining, a little gory, and the characters sure were funny! A great monster flick. =) 

"Let The Right One In" (Swedish vampire flick)

8/10

It was a slow paced movie, but the end was so rewarding. Eli is a little 12 year old girl who is a vampire, but has been around for ages. She makes friends with Oskar, a 12 year old, who is constantly bullied at school. After he sticks up for himself, things get even uglier and Eli comes to his rescue. They both reach a level of understanding and in the end it's all about friendship. Just a good foreign movie. 

"Frailty" (American thriller movie)

8/10

Another horror movie I enjoyed. It's about a dad and his two boys getting messages from angels to destroy demons. They are God's avengers. It's quite an interesting movie and the end is certainly a twist. Directed by Bill Paxton and stars Powers Boothe and Matthew McConnaghey (sp?). It also had the kid from 2003's Peter Pan in it.


----------



## Hathor

mcbeth said:


> *Eastern Promises*: 7/10
> 
> It was an enjoyable mafia/mobster movie. The characters were more fleshed out than in some of these types of films.
> 
> Speaking of fleshed out...everyone went on and on about how hot Viggo Mortensen was in this movie, and how he gets naked and you get to see all the goods. People neglected to say that he'd be covered with blood during his naked scene. Not hot. I am not a bloody body admirer.



Oooh... see I thought that scene was HOT! I love Viggo and seeing that was like a cherry on top of a sundae. =D 

If you haven't yet, check out "History of Violence" with Viggo in it. It was also directed by David Cronenberg and was a really enjoyable film.


----------



## mossystate

mcbeth said:


> Speaking of fleshed out...everyone went on and on about how hot Viggo Mortensen was in this movie, and how he gets naked and you get to see all the goods. People neglected to say that he'd be covered with blood during his naked scene. Not hot. I am not a bloody body admirer.



Yeah, what bullshit! 

Female flesh is forever being paraded around...but a penis is not allowed to be too tempting, or vulnerable/judged...manly fight scenes, covered in blood....* roar *. lol 

Equal Time For Clean Penises......now there is something Hollywood should work on.:bow:


----------



## James

Up in the Air. 8/10 

Really great film. Full of insight into the human condition. Not for romantic idealists... but then there will always be plenty of romcom films pumped out by hollywood to fill that particular niche.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

REALLY wanted to see Avatar....but since my daughter really, really wanted to see the Chipmunks Squequel....so that's what we did. I'd give it a 2 out of 10. I'm giving it a 2 since the girl chipmunks could really dance and sing well. LOL!


----------



## mossystate

Julie and Julia.....harmless movie...yeah....I kept thinking, " go back to Meryl Streep...gooooooo back "...she was over the top as Child, but she was very entertaining. The rest of it...just didn't really care. I can't recommend, but I can't really be too mean to it. Was mostly an.....eh.


----------



## LovelyLiz

mossystate said:


> Julie and Julia.....harmless movie...yeah....I kept thinking, " go back to Meryl Streep...gooooooo back "...she was over the top as Child, but she was very entertaining. The rest of it...just didn't really care. I can't recommend, but I can't really be too mean to it. Was mostly an.....eh.



And, in a score out of 10..."eh" translates to a...6?


----------



## LovelyLiz

mossystate said:


> Yeah, what bullshit!
> 
> Female flesh is forever being paraded around...but a penis is not allowed to be too tempting, or vulnerable/judged...manly fight scenes, covered in blood....* roar *. lol
> 
> Equal Time For Clean Penises......now there is something Hollywood should work on.:bow:



Just saw this! Yes. Equal time for clean penises. I am a Clean Penis Admirer (CPA). Not to be confused with the other, boring variety of CPAs.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Vantage Point" 5/10

"Vantage Point" is by no mean a BAD movie, but using this much artifice and talent to tell what amounts to a pedestrian boilerplate thriller borders on the absurd. 

"24" + "Groundhog Day" = Sutherlands < Quaids


----------



## jewels_mystery

Lovely Bones 8/10. I liked it alot. Touched on a subject you do not see in movies much, a victims family and the aftermath. I heard the book was amazing, I am going to pick it up.


----------



## AuntHen

Princess And The Frog

6/10- I felt it was just a bunch of recylced Disney movies in one.

Beauty and The Beast meets The Rescuers meets Cinderella meets Lady and the Tramp meets Aladdin 

My 2 year old niece however danced on the floor in front of her seat to EVERY song!  Made it so very enjoyable!


----------



## KHayes666

Sherlock Holmes 8 out of 10

Too tired to post why


----------



## Inhibited

WHIP IT..... I didn't think i would like this movie but I <3ed it... 8/10


----------



## pdgujer148

"Night at the Museum (Something, Something, Smithsonian)" 5/10

I watched this with my nieces; 4 & 6.

Ten stars for Hank Azaria--the man is a genius. Another ten for a nearly unrecognizable Christopher Guest as "Ivan the Awsome". Plus five for Amy Adams--she is cute.

Zed for Owen Wilson, Ricky Gervais, and Steve Coogan--all three are squandered.

Negative 15 for Ben Stiller--he sucks.

We'll ignore the negative 1 trillion for Robin Williams because he gets very little screen time.

Zero points: Monkey's are cute; slapping monkeys, actually winding up and punching monkeys = kinda shitty.

Regardless...

My nieces had fun with this. So, audience expectation met.

I on the other hand was left pretty much bored.


----------



## Shala

"It's Complicated" 7/10

It had some humorous moments. It was nice to see Steve Martin play the straight man. Although, it looks like he has had waaaaay too much plastic surgery.

Meryl Streep is timeless.


----------



## BigIzzy

"A League of Extroardinary Gentlemen" 9/10 

one of my new faves!


----------



## goofy girl

I was sick on the couch today and watched two:

Happenstance : I give it like, a million stars. And about half a million are just because Audrey Tautou is just the most darling thing I have ever seen in my life. 

the other is I'm Reed Fish: 7/10. It was charming and sweet.


----------



## frankman

BigIzzy said:


> "A League of Extroardinary Gentlemen" 9/10
> 
> one of my new faves!



I just went to IMDB to check if there were more versions of this movie, to see if we saw a different movie.

We didn't. 
I'm baffled.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Extract" 7/10

Another smart, but only mildly funny comedy from Mike Judge. It's definitely worth a dollar rental, or a Saturday afternoon view on HBO.

As an aside, J.K. Simmons is in it, yea!


----------



## Dmitra

Something the Lord Made 8/10 -- with Alan Rickman and Mos Def (2004).

Was made by HBO based on the true discoveries of Drs. Alfred Blalock and Vivien Thomas in treating "blue babies" and heart surgery. It was very well done yet there were a few moments of feeling like it was a greatest hits album. Goddamn that Alan Rickman, his voice and acting, for making me cry yet again, tho!


----------



## Fonzy

Se7en 9/10

Twas on the telly over xmas, strange but very good film.


----------



## Fonzy

pdgujer148 said:


> Avatar 9/10
> 
> Up front, Avatar has a derivative plot (Dances with Wolves), cardboard characters, and a dopey New Age feel to it.
> 
> That said, the movie is a blast.
> 
> As Spectacle, this movie is unprecedented. The digital characters and environments are believable--this is a trip to a real breathing world rather than the usual jaunt to the uncanny valley.
> 
> The 3-D effect is breathtaking. I love 3-D, but up until this point it has only been a gimmick. This movie proves that it can be used to compliment and enhance the movie going experience.
> 
> See this in 3-D @ an IMAX theater.



What he said. :bow: Must see in 3D, well worth the extra few quid as opposed to seeing it in standard 2D.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Inglorious Bastards looked really shitty, but It turned out pretty awesome. 
8/10


----------



## PamelaLois

Sherlock Holmes 9/10

I loved it! Robert Downey Jr. has really turned his life around, and he was hot hot hot :wubu: in the movie. Jude Law was great as the reluctant Watson. Good action, good effects. Good movie


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

Avatar = 100% Awesome

The story (or variations of it) has been done before, but this is an Excellent film. James Cameron does it again.


----------



## Shala

Fighting - 1/10

Pretty pitiful.


----------



## BoomSnap

"Mystery Science Theatre 3000: Mitchell"

10/10

&#9835;Wakkita, Wakkita, Wakita&#9835;


----------



## mimosa

*The Hangover*. This movie is a train wreck. You know it's awful, but you can't stop watching it. I hated it. At least Bradley Cooper is hot. 4/10


----------



## jay kratos

Sherlock Holmes 8/10
cool film for mystery fans, like how they open for a sequel at the end.
Didn't see avatar yet, but may wait until it go to blue-ray.


----------



## fatlane

Sherlock Holmes, 8/10.

This movie puts the kick into kickass. Downey's self-destructive Holmes is a delight.


----------



## Fonzy

The Matrix 101/10

Yeah, I forgot how good it was. Fave film bar none!


----------



## fatlane

Sholay 10/10

One of the best films, ever. The first 24 minutes have an awesome action sequence and a great song. The film doesn't let up, and if you can roll with the subtitles, you got yourself an amazing show.


----------



## frankman

The girl with the dragon tattoo - 8.0

It's awesome, grim, dark and has that depressing Scandinavian greyness which works well with the disturbing theme. One of the coolest revenge scenes EVER.

Avatar (3d, Imax) - 7.0

I'm really glad I saw the 3d version. Weak movie, great visuals. Really great visuals. I think "unobtainium" was a bit of a give-away, James Cameron has the worst taste in music ever, and the line "the horse people from the plains" should not be used in fantasy movies ever again. But absolutely stunning effects.

Up in the Air - 7.5

Good movie. I like George Clooney. He is breezy entertainment personified.

Whip It - 8.0

I saw this one with my girlfriend, and it was pretty awesome. Kristen Wiig has great comical timing ("You ever had crabs? No? My doctor said it was really common..."), and I found out that Drew Barrymore falling/crashing/punching/falling some more is funny EVERY time.


----------



## AuntHen

Very good story, only took off the 2 points for sometimes forced acting.

8/10


----------



## Aust99

Yentle.... 7/10

I was bummed that I didn't get the romantic ending 'I' wanted.... but it was a good movie for an oldie...


----------



## soulwreck20

avatar that movie is a 10 without a doubt


----------



## pdgujer148

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 9/10

This movie might walk a fine line between profundity and pretension, but it walks it well.


----------



## Nas80

I watched Arthur and the Minimoys at last and I think that Luc Besson has made a great movie with a fantastic story. The movie gets 8 of 10 points. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen

I am watching LOTR again.... I already give it a 10/10! What's taters precious??!!


*love me some Legolas!!


----------



## DreamyInToronto

I *LOVED* Seven Pounds! I rented it not long ago. I cried and cried. It was so beautiful. I give it a 10/10 though. Will Smith is awesome as is Rosario Dawson.



Les Toil said:


> Seven Pounds--7.5/10
> 
> Very much enjoyed this. Authentic tears were shed by the Les Man. Very moving. Rosario Dawson once again proved herself to be one of America's greatest actors.


----------



## frankman

DreamyInToronto said:


> I *LOVED* Seven Pounds! I rented it not long ago. I cried and cried. It was so beautiful. I give it a 10/10 though. Will Smith is awesome as is Rosario Dawson.



I read "Will Smith is awesome as Rosario Dawson" and thought I just HAVE to see that! 

But alas.


----------



## jewels_mystery

City Island-7/10. It is a bit quirky but has Andy Garcia in it. I just love him :wubu: Added bonus, the teenage son is a FA who had a crush on his ssbbw neighbor.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

"It Might Get Loud" 11/10...(Insert Spinal Tap Joke Here)

As an unabashed Guitar Geek and worshipper of Jimmy Page, it would be a given that'd I'd love this film


----------



## Mathias

Sherlock Holmes- 4/10 Only thing that was interesting about it was the ending. Other than that, I was bored the whole time.


----------



## snuggletiger

The new Star Trek 9/10 wish I could have seen it on a tv bigger then a 13" tv.


----------



## Saoirse

Leap Year 5/10

Story was lame, acting was... so-so. We didnt pay to see it (hurray for friends that work at the cinema!), so I feel better about it.

Really, the only thing going for it was the scenery and Matthew Goode, although why an actually Irishman wasn't cast is beyond me. But he was decent with his accent and... a total babe.


----------



## Saoirse

Also- The logistics didnt make any sense. The chick was flying from the US to Dublin. But due to weather conditions, the plane landed in Wales. She gets a boat to take her, but instead of just crossing the Irish Sea, they go all the way around the bottom of Ireland and drop her off in Dingle. From there, she begins driving to Dublin.

To most, I suppose this doesn't matter, but it just bugged me. haha *nerd alert*




Saoirse said:


> Leap Year 5/10
> 
> Story was lame, acting was... so-so. We didnt pay to see it (hurray for friends that work at the cinema!), so I feel better about it.
> 
> Really, the only thing going for it was the scenery and Matthew Goode, although why an actually Irishman wasn't cast is beyond me. But he was decent with his accent and... a total babe.


----------



## Blackjack

Just watched *Moon*. Full review is here.

I gave it a *9/10*, but it's a pretty hard sci-fi so it might not be accessible to all viewers.


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> Just watched *Moon*. Full review is here.
> 
> I gave it a *9/10*, but it's a pretty hard sci-fi so it might not be accessible to all viewers.



kev's review is spot on, this movie is INCREDIBLE. the best new sci-fi i've seen in some years. it's performance based, not effects based. a really nuanced film.


----------



## Blackjack

I'm not gonna tell exactly what the last movie I watched was, I'm just gonna leave here one of the more memorable lines from it.







Also, it's got the creepiest pseudo-FA imagery I've ever seen. 

*10/10*, at any rate. Despite the numerous spoofs of it and several scenes, the original is still a chilling, thrilling masterpiece. Hopkins is utterly captivating in every scene he's in, the screenplay is wonderful, and the directing- especially the white-knuckle encounter right at the end- is superb.


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> kev's review is spot on, this movie is INCREDIBLE. the best new sci-fi i've seen in some years. it's performance based, not effects based. a really nuanced film.



Thank you kindly, good sir! I'm glad that you saw it, figured it'd be right up your alley. All the way up.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Blackjack said:


> Just watched *Moon*. Full review is here.
> 
> I gave it a *9/10*, but it's a pretty hard sci-fi so it might not be accessible to all viewers.



I just got done watching the movie. I would have given a 6/10 but the ending made me feel a little bit better about the situation. So I'll give it a 8/10
Very trippy though 

And just saw Sector 9 yesterday.
10/10
I absolutely loved it. They better make a second one.


----------



## Aust99

Hey... I just got home from watching Bran Nue Dae.... It's a new Australian film with a predominately Indigenous cast. It is a musical set in the late 60's and it follows the story of a boy called Willy, trying to get from Perth up to Broome.... It is great, I thoroughly enjoyed it... 9/10.


Here's a review.... http://www.sbs.com.au/films/movie/4812/Bran-Nue-Dae


----------



## LovelyLiz

rg770Ibanez said:


> And just saw Sector 9 yesterday.
> 10/10
> I absolutely loved it. They better make a second one.



I'm assuming this is the same movie that also goes by District 9?

Yeah, great movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Mathias said:


> Sherlock Holmes- 4/10 Only thing that was interesting about it was the ending. Other than that, I was bored the whole time.



Me too! I wanted to like it, and expected to like it a lot more than I did. I love Robert Downey, jr. and the previews looked great. But the banter got old after awhile, the "mystery" didn't seem to build logically but was scattered all over the place, and the ending was interesting but I didn't even care enough about the characters to be worried about them.

Feh. 

I saw Avatar a second time, and it was even better. Love it. Will probably see it a third time, and probably get the DVD when it comes out.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

mcbeth said:


> I'm assuming this is the same movie that also goes by District 9?
> 
> Yeah, great movie.



Yeah, that one. Hahaha I'm bad with names....

Pi
9/10
Very Trippy and weird


----------



## Surlysomething

Inglorious Basterds.

7.5/10

I love me some Quentin Tarantino but anything Nazi to me is a bit repugnant.


Brad Pitt though? Hilarious!


----------



## PamelaLois

The BlindSide 9/10. Loved it


----------



## pdgujer148

The Book of Eli 6/10

I enjoyed The Book of Eli, but more for the casting than for the plot or visuals.

I wont spoil any of the plot points except to say that there is a twist at the end of the film that will stretch your suspension of disbelief to the breaking point. That said, the film plays fair, and when you think back it is clear that all of the information you needed to anticipate the twist was presented in the body of the film. Whether you accept the twist or consider it preposterous will largely be a matter of Faith.

The visuals are pretty nondescript given that the film was directed by a pair of guys (Albert and Allen Hughes) who are known for creating visually ambitions filmslots of colored filters and bad digital matte paintings.

The best reason to see this is Gary Oldman. Denzel Washington is fine, but his role is kind of thankless and isnt anything we havent seen him do 20 times before. Oldman, however, hasnt been this good in years. Between the Batman and Harry Potter films it seemed like he had decided to surf on playing bland supporting roles. In the Book of Eli Oldman chews scenery with gusto and reminds us why we liked him in the first place.

The cast is rounded off with a number of well cast supporting players. Tom Waits pops up for a couple laughs. Ray Stevenson does his threatening, but oddly soulful thing he does. Michael Gambon shows up for a brief cameo as civil cannibal.

This isnt a great film, but it is very watchable.


----------



## olwen

Up in the Air 10/10

I-LOVED-THIS-FILM. It was really really good. All the actors were good. Not one person was miscast and Clooney really manages to make you feel for his character. I think this is going to be one of those films that will become a Classic. People will be talking about this film 50 years from now, it was that good.


----------



## olwen

Mathias said:


> Sherlock Holmes- 4/10 Only thing that was interesting about it was the ending. Other than that, I was bored the whole time.



Aww, I liked that movie. I'd give it a 8/10. It was entertaining, there was the right amount of action for me, and the pacing was good. Jude Law and Robert Downey Jr. played well off each other and I enjoyed their banter. I'm rather looking forward to the sequel - assuming there will be one.


----------



## frankman

Surlysomething said:


> Inglorious Basterds.
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> I love me some Quentin Tarantino but anything Nazi to me is a bit repugnant.
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt though? Hilarious!



The best performing actor in that movie played a nazi though.


----------



## pdgujer148

*The Hurt Locker 10/10*

The Hurt Locker was my favorite film of 2009. I watched it again tonight, and I think Im ready to say that it one of my favorite films of the decade.

The second viewing on a 42 television was as tense and engrossing as watching it for the first time in the theater. I cant think of a film in recent memory that is able to sustain a sense of nearly constant tension.

This is a near perfect film. 


*American Gangster 5/10*

I skipped this when it came out. Ill be the contrarian and say, I could have skipped it entirely.

The performances range for adequate to great. Josh Brolin stands out; Russell Crowe seems bored. As expected, the cinematography is beautiful.

Also, there are a number of standout scenes. The Thanksgiving sequence depicting Frank Lucas having a lovely dinner with his family intercut with his customers shooting heroin was well doneat least it tempers the who anti-hero vibe.

My problem with the film is that American Gangster takes a fascinating story and then homogenizes it by forcing it to adhere to the traditional gangster epic.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Julie and Julia*: 5/10

*YAWN* I was bored most of the time. Plus, Amy Adams, who is freaking adorable and lovable in Doubt, Enchanted, you name it - was so unlikable and dull in this film. Meryl Streep's parts were more interesting, and I loved her marriage to Stanley Tucci. But overall, what a slow movie. And the ending was really poorly executed.


----------



## infinity57401

The Book of Eli: 6/10- This is a solid movie although the trailers made it seem as if it be more action packed than it really is, the story does get really deep though and the twist is a hit or miss depending on the person.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

It's complicated: 4/10

It was ok. The Boom mic was in every shot.


----------



## Blackjack

*Dances with Wolves*

(Part 1, first 2 hours of the extended cut)

This may very well be one of the most beautiful films I've ever seen. Although I can't speak much for Costner's acting- it's not bad, but nothing special, and the narration in particular falls flat- I'm thoroughly impressed with all other aspects of the film. The music is wonderful and perfectly fitting, the story is fairly well-paced, although I hear that the extended cut is less so than the theatrical, and there are indeed some sequences which don't feel like they flow so well. Supporting cast members are excellent, and Mary McDonnell has some particularly good moments (though I may only be saying that because I'm a _Battlestar _fan). Graham Greene is great, and there's a wonderful chemistry between him and Coster in the film.

There's one thing that I'd like to make special note of- the cinematography is _amazing_, and this is immensely to Dean Semler's credit. It showcases a majesty of the Dakotan plains and the plains which I consider to only be (barely) rivaled by the rolling hills of Alberta seen in Costner's 2003 _Open Range_. I feel as though I'm doing a massive injustice to the film by watching it on my laptop, and somewhat intend to bring it to my friend's house tomorrow so that I can at least view the incredible buffalo hunting sequence on his TV, which is a widescreen HD.

I'll post more about this tomorrow anyways after watching the second half of the film.


----------



## Crystal

The Waitress - 8/10

I'm not really into chick movies, but this one was pretty cute. Watched it with the roommate after much begging. (That sounds dirty). Anyhoo, it definitely had it's funny moments and being from the south, the dialog was great. 

Wouldn't mind watching again. :happy:

Plus Mal from Firefly is in it. Major eye candy. *drools*


----------



## Blackjack

CrystalUT11 said:


> The Waitress - 8/10
> 
> I'm not really into chick movies, but this one was pretty cute. Watched it with the roommate after much begging. (That sounds dirty). Anyhoo, it definitely had it's funny moments and being from the south, the dialog was great.
> 
> Wouldn't mind watching again. :happy:
> 
> Plus Mal from Firefly is in it. Major eye candy. *drools*



I saw that on one of the only date-ish things that I've been on. For a chick flick, it's pretty damn good, and it's really a shame that the writer/director died so shortly after its release, as there's a good amount of talent shown here. 

But yeah, I laughed a lot during it. It's quirky and fun. Plus, it's got Nathan Fillion and Andy Griffith, who both are great- Griffith especially.


----------



## KHayes666

Against The Dark

2 out of 10


I can accept Steven Seagal is never going to reach the popularity he had in the mid 80's and early 90's, but what compels him to make these cookie cutter direct to video releases in the last 5 years I don't know. Every year the movies he makes make less and less sense.

Where to begin on this one...the back of the box says "katana master Tao (Seagal) leads a team of black op mercenaries with a massacre in mind, their target: Vampires."

As we get the movie underway, within the first 5 minutes they explain that they're not really vampires but a hybrid between zombie and vampire. Think 28 days later....that's strike one because I wanted to see Seagal go head to head with Stephen Dorff or something.

At first we meet Seagal's gang of mercenaries which turns out to be him, a dude and 2 chicks. They're supposed to clear out the place just the 4 of them? Unless they're the X-Men I don't buy it. Then we meet the group of about 6 random people trapped in the hospital where the entire movie takes place. Their mission is to get to ground level and out to a car.......and that's where the crap begins. The 6 "survivors" repeatedly run into the "vampires" who are so incompetent that none of the survivors die for the first 45 minutes. In fact, Seagal's crew doesn't do a damn thing after the initial slaying for another half hour. They show various camera shots of him walking around while the rest of the morons run for their lives. The dialogue comes off as so horrible you begin to want the group to just die already. In fact, none of the group buys the farm until Seagal's gang shows up. That's just awful security isn't it?

I won't elaborate further because the idea of going over the rest makes my head hurt. The overall fact was it looked to be a monster movie but was in fact just an ordinary zombie movie and all Seagal does is flail away with a kitana sword. Like I said, is this the best role he could play these days? The only 2 highlights is David Keith (a real life friend of Seagal) and Johnny Cage (forgot the actor's name but he plays Cage) debating whether to blow the hospital up.

Horrible....2 out of 10


----------



## wrench13

Book of Eli - 6 out of 10 - SPOILER ALERT

Cinematically a stark and stylised film.

PLot - slow, and artificial - and upon learning that Eli is blind ( in the last 5 min of the film) means that it does not bear a second viewing, since a blind man would not be able to do many of the things Eli does in the film.

Acting - Good, but since the dialog is very minimal, not hard to achieve.


----------



## Blackjack

Blackjack said:


> *Dances with Wolves*
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll post more about this tomorrow anyways after watching the second half of the film.





Yeah, it's a *10/10*. I wasn't so keen on the ending, which was very depressing after the previous uplifting three hours, but my god, what a film.


----------



## Fluffy51888

The Hangover. I gave it 8 out of 10 cause it made me laugh. Stupid humor is obviously my thing. However, I felt like it was kinda long. Other than that, though, I laughed almost the entire time.


----------



## Tmhays87

Last movie I watched was Kill Bill (Vol. 1 and Vol.2 - they're really one film split into two). It was, maybe, the 10th time for me, but it never gets old.

9.5/10, because nothing's perfect, but Tarantino comes just about as close as anyone.

It's not a movie that I can see everyone enjoying, but most people would not be able to resist the sheer awesomeness. :happy:


----------



## Fonzy

Legion 5/10

Wow, was that over hyped.


----------



## Gspoon

Fonzy said:


> Legion 5/10
> 
> Wow, was that over hyped.



Hype? I never heard any hype. Believe it or not, I wanted to avoid it like the plague (pun intended)

Green Street Hooligans 8/10. (Spoilers ahead)

I had seen this movie before when I was a lot younger, but I watched it last night and thought it was still as cool as before.

The fights are awesome, intense and just plain brutal. The characters are lovable and you can just as easily hate them. Even Elijah Wood being a nerdy guy gone fighter is cool. But there are a few minor things I don't really understand in this film.

Such as WHY they are fighting. I mean, I know it is a firm and reputation, but isn't that what Soccer/Football is for? They fight for their teams.

Another thing is Millwall, the opposing team, they are rather intense. Their major lost his son in a brawl... keep in mind, the son was 12 years old. And the major of the team who had done the beating to the boy quit because seeing a kid die was horrible. Maybe the father should pay for letting his son get into that mix, or just quit fighting all together.

Other than those lil tid bits about that movie... I have no real troubles with it. It is a great movie that makes you want to jump up and beat the living crap out of the person sitting next to you.


----------



## 1300 Class

Public Enemies.

I really liked this film. I thought the performaces were good and it was really well shot. 
8/10.


----------



## Jigen

10'000 BC: 4/10

I think that Emmerick in these years have been losing the magical touch he showed in "Stargate". Since then the wuality of his movies is dropping dramatically. Spectacular special effects, but nothing else...


----------



## Dmitra

Wet Hot American Summer - 9/10!

In the back of my mind I could hear, "Are You Ready for the Summer," from Meatballs: god were the '80s evil. So funny! I didn't give it a 10, though, in anticipation of the nightmares to come from Paul Rudd's tongue. LOL
And what is it with great satires having the most delicious sex scenes? Woof!


----------



## Kenster102.5

Gran Torino - 9/10, I liked it very much but I felt that Clint Eastwood's character at one point was being too nice of a person.


----------



## Inhibited

Kenster102.5 said:


> Gran Torino - 9/10, I liked it very much person.



Have to agree, think this is one of the best movies ever...


----------



## chicken legs

Not to long ago I saw The Fourth Kind and it was really good. Too good. Even now as I write this..I'm getting goose bumps. Very scary, Very real. I doubt I can watch it again.

so 10/10

On a lighter note, I saw Its Complicated. Very funny comedy about getting over our ex's. I giggled throught the entire movie and will most likely be added to my collection to be watched again..especially if I watch the "Fourth Kind" again..lol.

so 10/10


----------



## chicken legs

Fonzy said:


> Legion 5/10
> 
> Wow, was that over hyped.



LOL

so true, if you saw the preview you saw the movie.

I was thinking about a impromtu movie series and I would go with

1.Fourth Kind
2.Legion
3.2010
4.Book of Eli


----------



## Saoirse

saw a ton of movies in the past few week-

The Lovely Bones 7/10

The Proposal 7/10

Julie and Julia 5/10

Daybreakers 8/10 (ETHAN HAWKE!)

Coraline 5/10

Extract 1/10 (Dear Mike Judge- you have disappointed a hardcore fan. Get your shit together.)

My Life In Ruins 7/10

I think there were others, but I cant remember!


----------



## Blackjack

*Silent Running*

Watched it because tonight's pizza and garlic bread weren't cheesy enough.

It's a solid sci-fi, though. Really good concept, some great moments. It's just extremely of its time, and I don't know that the presentation has really aged well. Also, the environmentalist message throughout the film is slightly less subtle than a chainsaw, and Joan Baez for the soundtrack just doesn't seem to work all that well.

On the plus side, it shows a good amount of effort; the Saturn sequence is pretty interesting, and the shots of the domes being ejected are surprisingly good. The drones make for interesting characters, perhaps even on par with R2-D2 from _Star Wars_.

Worth a watch if you're interested in some real, hard sci-fi of a sort that takes itself a bit more seriously. Might not be one of the greatest, but it is a memorable one.

*6.5/10*


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> 3.2010



ooopss...I meant 2012:blush:


----------



## GTAFA

I watched _Donnie Darko_ last night. It's a film that i never noticed when it appeared. Why? i think it's because the trailer (which is on the DVD) is so completely unlike the film. It was sold as a scary horror movie. While film is surreal and scary, it's so much more than that. At the very least it's a troubling work of art, full of really good performances and magic moments. 

9 out of 10. Watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N49ISZ4LpkU by the way, and see what i mean. The trailer sells you a scary movie, hitting you over the head at times, while the art and subtlety of the picture get flushed down the toilet. I think it's a sad commentary on the corporate mindset of Hollywood.


----------



## Inhibited

Lovely Bones 6/10

Youth in Revolt 8/10


----------



## Saoirse

Avatar 3D 7/10

Didnt think the plot was super amazing and the 3D aspect took some getting used to. Visually, it was awesome.

I will admit to thinking about getting boned by blue aliens. And HOT DAMN Sam Worthington. 'Nuff said.


----------



## MattB

The Breakfast Club- 9/10

I don't know how many times I've seen this movie, but it's as close to perfect as you can get. I gave it a 9 only because the Emilio Estevez dance scene, though funny, kind of bugs me...

I've been sick with a crazy cold/flu thingy all weekend, so having a John Hughes marathon on TV was good medicine...


----------



## GTAFA

_Elegy, _with Penelope Cruz, Ben Kingsley and Dennis Hopper. 7-10, mostly for the performances. All the way through, watching the way the camera would linger over Cruz's beauty, i wondered: who is going to make a film as lovingly of a BBW or SSBBW? 

I guess it's a mirror to my own frustration.


----------



## Mathias

District B 13- 9/10 

District 13: Ultimatum 9/10

Lots of free running high stylized action that kicks ass! The movies are done in French but have English subs, so anyone who loves action movies will love both of these.


----------



## wittymoniker

Last night I went to see When in Rome. I had already seen up in the air and as always I defer to the choice of a lady, so we saw the romantic comedy. 

Bear in mind I love a good romanco or even a sappy love story. I still have love actually on dvd in my 5 disc changer in my suv. This movie fell way short and had a lot of potential to be charming but instead was cliche, had huge plot gaps, and basically was cast terribly.

I give it a 3 just because it had a few decent one liners. Oh well, another date, another terrible movie.

At least dinner was good


----------



## furious styles

_bullet ballet_ - 10/10 amazing movie. my favorite shinya tsukamoto, which is saying a lot because i'm a huge _tetsuo_ fan. stylistic, esoteric, noir .. shots that reminded me of early french new wave, unsteady and creative. plus guns.


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> _bullet ballet_ - 10/10 amazing movie. my favorite shinya tsukamoto, which is saying a lot because i'm a huge _tetsuo_ fan. stylistic, esoteric, noir .. shots that reminded me of early french new wave, unsteady and creative. plus guns.



Sooo adding this to Netflix.


----------



## swamptoad

Glory Road


8 out of 10


----------



## exile in thighville

the last week i watched movies we killed (in descending order)

synecdoche, new york: 10/10 

sherlock holmes: 9.5/10

y tu mama tambien: 9/10

district 9: 8/10

sicko 6.8/10

the girlfriend experience 5.8/10

pan's labyrinth 2/10


----------



## Micara

500 Days of Summer: 9/10 I loved this movie!

The Princess and the Frog: 9/10 I am so glad to see Disney return to their classic animation style. Loved this one too!


----------



## Linda

I am going to see Dear John today. Taking a hgue box of tissue lol


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Amelie - 9/10


----------



## Linda

Ok yes Dear John....9/10. Ithink I loved it so much because it hit so close to home. Thankfully I had tons of tissue with me.


----------



## 1300 Class

Commando (with Arnie). 

What can be said about it? Arnie quite literally mows down an entire army of bad guys, cheesy one liners abound ("Let off some steam, Bennett"), 1980s attire and music that are now so comical and totally over the top and with no message other than saying, action movies are cool (like Arnie tearing a phone booth out of a wall)..

Sadly, films like that are rarer these days (either being spoofs or rips of previous films).

8.8/10


----------



## Kenster102.5

Australian Lord said:


> Commando (with Arnie).
> 
> What can be said about it? Arnie quite literally mows down an entire army of bad guys, cheesy one liners abound ("Let off some steam, Bennett"), 1980s attire and music that are now so comical and totally over the top and with no message other than saying, action movies are cool (like Arnie tearing a phone booth out of a wall)..
> 
> Sadly, films like that are rarer these days (either being spoofs or rips of previous films).
> 
> 8.8/10



It is just so funny when he tips over that yellow Porsche 911 Targa


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I have a new bad habit...d/l movies for free...

this weekend watched:

THE BLIND SIDE: 10/10...not usually a huge Sandra Bullock fan, but she outdid herself in this one. A tear jerker, feel good of sorts, but based on true story about a BALTIMORE RAVEN....dug it a lot

AN EDUCATION: 8/10 brit film, about a school girl getting involved with a much older con man....very interesting

THE ROAD: 9/10 read the book and I have to admit, one of the best books-->movies I can remember. It is a devastating story, well done, entertaining in the darkest of DARK MODE*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Linda said:


> Ok yes Dear John....9/10. Ithink I loved it so much because it hit so close to home. Thankfully I had tons of tissue with me.



*i almost went to see that yesterday...just read the book....and I love AMANDA whatever her last name is...from BIG LOVE among other stuff...love a good cry!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Saoirse said:


> The Lovely Bones 7/10





Inhibited said:


> Lovely Bones 6/10




*GOTTA AGREE on this....i would give LOVELY BONES barely 6.5/10.....yet again another book I read and was highly disappointed by the interpretation here.....*


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Spirited Away 10/10 
This movie was super trippy.


----------



## MattB

Anvil! The Story of Anvil- 10/10! 

I loved this movie! I would even recommend it to someone who isn't into heavy metal or music. Talk about a hard-luck documentary...


----------



## mossystate

Roomie was watching Watchmen. I saw some of it.

Tryingwaytoohardflaccidpretentiousdickflick.

D'oh.


----------



## furious styles

mossystate said:


> Roomie was watching Watchmen. I saw some of it.
> 
> Tryingwaytoohardflaccidpretentiousdickflick.
> 
> D'oh.



read the book instead


----------



## hillking12

IZO 7/10 

At my job alot the customers recommend Takashi Miike films ive seen ichi the killer and i thought it was crazy but cool movie so when i went over to the foreign movie section and saw IZO all i can say is it is one crazy movie and i have to admit alot of it i didnt really understand but i got the general idea of it plus it was little to lengthy but it has some pretty crazy fight scenes thus the reason i give it a 7out of 10.


----------



## Saoirse

Penelope 9/10

Loved it! So cute, kinda whimsical, great story. Every single character stands out. Just wish the ending was a tiny bit different.


----------



## gow

Edge Of Darkness gets a 2 out of 10. Mel Gibson has sucked for some time.


----------



## pdgujer148

"The Wolfman" 6.5/10

I'm giving this a lowish score, but I actually enjoyed the film quite a bit.

The main problem with "The Wolfman" is that it isn't very suspenseful. Most of the scares are the result of loud noises and things rushing across the screen unexpectedly.

Benicio Del Toro, usually an asset, mumbles and whispers his lines to the point where it gets distracting. Anthony Hopkins and Hugo Weaving play to type. 

The film does succeed as a good old fashioned creature feature.

The transformation scenes are well done, and I was really pleased that most of the wolfman shots were done with practical effects rather than cgi and that they chose the classic 50/50 approach to the monster.

The sets, costumes, and locations are spot on. The film looks great--derelict mansions, filthy asylums, foggy moors, bucolic villages. 

The film has problems, but I still enjoyed it. Worth renting in a few months.


----------



## LovelyLiz

So I finally saw *Avatar*: 8/10 (all the points are for the visual beauty)

I also liked it the first time I saw it, when it was called _Dances with Wolves_.


----------



## HottiMegan

We rented Zombieland. I give that a solid 10 because it had me laughing my ass of throughout the movie. It had fun gorey parts, i loved Tallahassee and how he'd laugh at funny kills. It was just a fun movie. I'm so going to buy this one.


----------



## olwen

furious styles said:


> read the book instead



yeah, the book is better, but in the movie the guy who plays Rorshack was awesome.

I saw The Hurt Locker recently. 9/10. I approve this movie. LOL


----------



## Blackjack

olwen said:


> I saw The Hurt Locker recently. 9/10. I approve this movie. LOL



Very much agreed on this one.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*The Soloist*: 5/10

I was bored and didn't feel like it did a good job of connecting me to any of the characters.

Yawn.


----------



## GTAFA

_*Ten*_: i was impressed, liked it far more than i expected. 8 out of 10, excuse the pun.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Surrogates" 5/10

No point in going long form on this. "Surrogates" introduces an intriguing concept, and then dilutes it beyond any interest with uninteresting chase sequences and the trappings of a standard police procedural.

Watch it while you fold laundry.


----------



## frankman

olwen said:


> yeah, the book is better, but in the movie the guy who plays Rorshack was awesome.



He's up to play Freddy Kruger in the new version of Nightmare on elmstreet, which is said to be less funny than the original, but far scarier.

He absolutely rocked in Little Children (which gets a 9 out of 10 from me). His pool scene is an instant classic.


----------



## nugget34

law abiding citizen

best movie ive seen in ages

9/10


----------



## littlefairywren

nugget34 said:


> law abiding citizen
> 
> best movie ive seen in ages
> 
> 9/10



Ooh yes, I agree. And Gerard Butler is just gorgeous!!


----------



## olwen

frankman said:


> He's up to play Freddy Kruger in the new version of Nightmare on elmstreet, which is said to be less funny than the original, but far scarier.
> 
> He absolutely rocked in Little Children (which gets a 9 out of 10 from me). His pool scene is an instant classic.



I heard about the remake, saw the trailor. I'm looking forward to seeing it. I saw little children but I don't remember him in it....Little Children was good tho.


I just watched A Serious Man 5/10. It was a serious miss. Not the cohen brothers' best work. The plot sort of meanders and you keep waiting for something to happen so the plot can move forward but it never does, which I suppose is half the point of the movie, and it makes me wonder if Hashem can tell me why I wasted 2 hours on that movie. :doh: The acting was good tho all around.


----------



## olwen

HottiMegan said:


> We rented Zombieland. I give that a solid 10 because it had me laughing my ass of throughout the movie. It had fun gorey parts, i loved Tallahassee and how he'd laugh at funny kills. It was just a fun movie. I'm so going to buy this one.



Yes, I liked that movie too. I couldn't stop laughing either.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> "Surrogates" 5/10
> 
> No point in going long form on this. "Surrogates" introduces an intriguing concept, and then dilutes it beyond any interest with uninteresting chase sequences and the trappings of a standard police procedural.
> 
> Watch it while you fold laundry.



I'm glad I didn't pay to see it then. It seems a shame since I really wanted it to be a better movie, but I guess Isaac Asimov and Philip K Dick had that whole killer robot thing covered years ago. Only so much you can do with it I guess.


----------



## mel

Saw 6... and I will give it a 6

prior to that we watched The Collector and I give that a 8.5


----------



## gow

mcbeth said:


> *The Soloist*: 5/10
> 
> I was bored and didn't feel like it did a good job of connecting me to any of the characters.
> 
> Yawn.



I agree. Wasnt all that great.

... laew Abiding Citizen STARTED good.. it was ohh 6 or 7 of 10.


----------



## gow

littlefairywren said:


> Ooh yes, I agree. And Gerard Butler is just gorgeous!!



It lost Credibility halfway throguh.. it was entertaining, ut i saw Jamie Fox and thought 'Soloist.'


----------



## furious styles

badlands - 9/10. struck a deep chord with me. beautiful film by terrence malick who is an underrated director. the portrayal of the two main characters is uniquely cool, and really non judgmental.


----------



## moore2me

olwen said:


> I heard about the remake, saw the trailor. I'm looking forward to seeing it. I saw little children but I don't remember him in it....Little Children was good tho.



*(Avoid spoilers here for movie Little Children.)
Olwen - I am not being a smarta** here, but you must have been asleep during the last 5 minutes of the movie Little Children if you don't remember Jackie Earle Haley's character. He was the one who self castrated himself with his kitchen tools and was sitting, bleeding, in his underwear, on a swing set, in the city park at night. *




HottiMegan said:


> We rented Zombieland. I give that a solid 10 because it had me laughing my ass of throughout the movie. It had fun gorey parts, i loved Tallahassee and how he'd laugh at funny kills. It was just a fun movie. I'm so going to buy this one.





olwen said:


> Yes, I liked that movie too. I couldn't stop laughing either.



*
I third Megan's and Olwen's recs on Zombieland. It is a funny horror movie that has bright stars (Harrellson, Murray, Brezlin), a great script, and fantastic stunts. 9/10*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Another Sweeney Todd

I found another little film that is worth seeking out. It is an independent film and was showing on SUNDANCE or IFC channels. Is is a non-musical version of Sweeney Todd. I was released in 2009 and takes a whole different perspective than the musical. Mrs. Lovett is featured and her story changes. There is no daughter, wife, or shang-hi trip for Todd. However, the new telling of the old story is spell binding. I give it a 7/10.

(I love watching different variations of stories.)*


----------



## phoenix92901

mcbeth said:


> So I finally saw *Avatar*: 8/10 (all the points are for the visual beauty)
> 
> I also liked it the first time I saw it, when it was called _Dances with Wolves_.




You hit the nail right on the head! I also thought about "Dances with Wolves". Still, Avatar's a visually gorgeous movie and I'd see it again just to be able to sit in the middle of the theater and get the full 3D effect. 8.5/10


----------



## pdgujer148

Cabin Fever 2 Sober: 1/10, Buzzed 7.5/10

Cabin Fever 2 is a simulated mid to late 1980s B-movie; low budget, stationary camera, inane dialog, flimsy excuses for sex scenes, and gloppy over the top gore sequences. Think Evil Dead 1 meets Pretty in Pink.

Basic Plot: The last survivor of Cabin Fever infects the town water supply. His blood contaminates a local water bottler. The bottled water is delivered to a High School 24 hours before Prom night. All hell breaks loose.
Fingernails fall off and are reattached with crazy glue, loving couples vomit gouts of blood like they are French kissing, diseased penises drip pus and blood, and limbs are removed with band saws and cauterized with acetylene torches.

Youll have fun If you drink a couple beers and think of this with the same amount of charity you gave Grindhouse. Sober and serious? This is direct to video crapola.

SPECIAL DIMENSIONS REPORT:

A sexy SSBBW actress makes her debut in this film: Amanda Jelks.

Im not sure what to make of her story arc. She plays the girl who is in charge of decorating and serving punch at the prom. An early scene shows a group of boys pointing at her and exchanging money.

So, on the night of the prom, the Prom King approaches her in the school cafeteria. He seduces her and leads her to the school swimming pool.

He strips naked. She strips naked and enters the pool. At this point I am expecting something out of Carrie; that the Prom King is setting the Fat Girl up for some kind of humiliation. 

Instead

They embrace and start making out. He notices blood in the water.
She smiles and says that she is a virgin. They make out a bit more. She bumps her face against his and looses a tooth. Both are horrified. She screams in horror; he pedals for the side of the pool, exits, and throws on some pants.

He says, I bet my friends that you were easy (paraphrase )

She is in a panic; drowning.

He realizes the situation, grabs a pole, hooks her, slips on the pool tile, flips forward and cracks his skull. Both die.

What to make of this? Am I supposed to applaud misogyny in light of a repressed FA nod? 

Dubious.


----------



## hillking12

Blade Runner 8/10 real good sci fi film w/harrison ford.


----------



## moore2me

hillking12 said:


> Blade Runner 8/10 real good sci fi film w/harrison ford.



_*Blade Runner*_ is also one of the top 25 films every made in my book. When it first came out about 30 years ago, it rocked the world. Sci Fi movies haven't been the same since. And its new brilliant director, Ridley Scott, wasn't half bad either. 10/10 for its historical significance


----------



## frankman

I just saw *Crazy Heart*, and I must say that I liked it a great deal. It's Jeff Bridges all the way, getting so much screentime it'd almost make Daniel Day Lewis jealous, but it's well-deserved and well-spent. I really hope Maggie Gylenhaal wins the Oscar for best supporting role. One flaw: what the f were they thinking when they cast Colin Farrel?

*8 out of 10*

And in the category soppy dramas, I saw *The Blind Side*. Absolutely stellar acting by Sandra Bullock. Dude who plays her husband has some great lines. True story as well, makes you feel good about people for a while.

*7.5 out of 10*


----------



## pdgujer148

"Shutter Island" 9/10

I'm not going to say a word about the plot of "Shutter Island", and I suggest that you don't read any review that do before seeing it. All you need to know is that it is about a pair of US Marshalls investigating a disappearance at a creepy maximum security asylum.

Director Martin Scorsese is in renegade kabuki mode here (think Cape Fear or The Departed). Every shot is beautiful stylized and evocative, the settings outrageously creepy, the soundtrack our Bernard Herrmann, and the acting starts at scene chewing and works its way up from there. That might sound annoying, but in Scorsese's hands it it thrilling.

The casting and performances are spot on. Ben Kingsley is great as always, Max von Sydow excels at being creepy, an unrecognizable Jackie Earle Haley steals the screen for good ten minutes, and Ted Levine many have finally found a line to replace "It put the lotion on it's skin". Leonardo DiCaprio is in the film too.

The final plot twist is nothing special and not unexpected. It isn't a disappointment, just inevitable. 

I love it when Scorsese takes off his "living legend" hat and does something that reflects his love of the gaudier aspects of pulp cinema.

Bottom line: Worth seeing in the theaters.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> "Shutter Island" 9/10
> 
> I'm not going to say a word about the plot of "Shutter Island", and I suggest that you don't read any review that do before seeing it. All you need to know is that it is about a pair of US Marshalls investigating a disappearance at a creepy maximum security asylum.
> 
> Director Martin Scorsese is in renegade kabuki mode here (think Cape Fear or The Departed). Every shot is beautiful stylized and evocative, the settings outrageously creepy, the soundtrack our Bernard Herrmann, and the acting starts at scene chewing and works its way up from there. That might sound annoying, but in Scorsese's hands it it thrilling.
> 
> The casting and performances are spot on. Ben Kingsley is great as always, Max von Sydow excels at being creepy, an unrecognizable Jackie Earle Haley steals the screen for good ten minutes, and Ted Levine many have finally found a line to replace "It put the lotion on it's skin". Leonardo DiCaprio is in the film too.
> 
> The final plot twist is nothing special and not unexpected. It isn't a disappointment, just inevitable.
> 
> I love it when Scorsese takes off his "living legend" hat and does something that reflects his love of the gaudier aspects of pulp cinema.
> 
> Bottom line: Worth seeing in the theaters.



You know the first time I saw the trailer for this movie I wasn't all that interested since these kinds of suspence thrillers aren't my cup of tea, but since the movie was delayed for so long I've seen the trailer in the movie theaters more times than necessary, and now the commercial keeps playing so I'm kinda like okay okay all this repetition makes me want to see the movie. Good to know it doesn't suck.


----------



## Shala

"The Hurt Locker" 7/10 Decent Movie...solid performances by the main actor as well as supporting cast. 

"Shutter Island" 8/10 Loved it....however the twist was fairly obvious from nearly the first scene.


----------



## Paquito

Shutter Island - 9.9/10

I loved this movie. You kinda knew how it would end, even just from the previews. But despite that, it really held my attention the entire time. I have my own ending that I think would've been better, but overall it was very captivating.


----------



## toni

free2beme04 said:


> Shutter Island - 9.9/10
> 
> I loved this movie. You kinda knew how it would end, even just from the previews. But despite that, it really held my attention the entire time. I have my own ending that I think would've been better, but overall it was very captivating.



I just came back from seeing this and I agree with you. It was pretty easy to see where the movie was going to go. 
As for the ending, I think they left it open.

How would you have ended it?


----------



## pdgujer148

toni said:


> I just came back from seeing this and I agree with you. It was pretty easy to see where the movie was going to go.
> As for the ending, I think they left it open.
> 
> How would you have ended it?



Why did you think it was open? Was it the final pan back to the lighthouse? 

I was puzzled by that. I thought that was a weird and unwarranted flourish. 

If it was meant to be the visual equivalent of a (...NOT!) joke I don't follow. The film makes a pretty persuasive case for a straightforward reading of the final twist.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I Just went and saw "Dear John" Today.

4/10

Predictable, Stereotypical for it's Genre, But I think if you like chick-flicks it'd be a cute one to see.


----------



## toni

pdgujer148 said:


> Why did you think it was open? Was it the final pan back to the lighthouse?
> 
> I was puzzled by that. I thought that was a weird and unwarranted flourish.
> 
> If it was meant to be the visual equivalent of a (...NOT!) joke I don't follow. The film makes a pretty persuasive case for a straightforward reading of the final twist.



It was that and what he asks "Is it better to live as a monster or die a good man?". There are so many ways to go with that. Does he jump off the cliff? Does he attack one of the doctors knowing the guards will shoot him? 

Say, he doesn't do any of that and he walks away to have the procedure. The doctor ran after him and he screamed Teddy, he didn't answer. Did he really regress or was he just pretending? 

According to the book, he has the procedure...THE END. I am wondering why the director didn't do the same. Between the above quote and pan to the cliffs and lighthouse he leaves it up to our the viewers interpretation.


----------



## Blackjack

Just for the record, it'd be awesome if people didn't post spoilers in this thread, no matter how obvious the twists might seem.


----------



## toni

Blackjack said:


> Just for the record, it'd be awesome if people didn't post spoilers in this thread, no matter how obvious the twists might seem.



Sorry, I wasn't thinking. The movie left me with the need to find more info. I wanted someone to bounce ideas off.


----------



## olwen

Blackjack said:


> Just for the record, it'd be awesome if people didn't post spoilers in this thread, no matter how obvious the twists might seem.



I can appreciate the hatred of spoilers, but this is a genre movie. The average movie viewer could predict the ending just from the title alone. 

Seeing genre movies are really just about watching the action unfold, along with the execution of the whole production and hoping it is at least satisfying in some way. I think you can still see the movie and enjoy critiquing the whole production despite knowing the ending. That's part of the reason to see a movie for me. I get to be a critic for those 2 hours.


----------



## Weirdo890

*Wizards*: 6/10

It's an enjoyable film, but the story is muddled and unclear, with too many ideas and not enough organization. It has it's good parts; the battle scenes are spectacular. View it once if you like animation or something out of the ordinary, Either than that, you can take it or leave it.


----------



## Micara

*Daybreakers* 8/10

Really, I've yet to meet a vampire movie that I didn't like... oh, wait, nevermind.. I forgot about Twilight... :huh:

I thought Daybreakers was good- it was cool to see vampires outnumbering humans... not for the squeamish, though... very graphic and gory.


----------



## PamelaLois

Avatar 10/10. Yes, the plot was derivative, but I didn't care one bit. The movie was visually stunning, I found myself swatting at the bugs from time to time, it seemed so real. :doh:


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> *Daybreakers* 8/10
> 
> Really, I've yet to meet a vampire movie that I didn't like... oh, wait, nevermind.. I forgot about Twilight... :huh:
> 
> I thought Daybreakers was good- it was cool to see vampires outnumbering humans... not for the squeamish, though... very graphic and gory.





hahaha same here! MMMM ETHAN HAWKE!!


----------



## chicken legs

I give Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant a 8/10

It reminded me of the Original Buffy the Vampire Slayer mixed with Spiderman.


----------



## Scorsese86

I've seen three movies the last few days, and I reccomend them all:

An Education - 7/10

Shutter Island - 10/10

Crazy Heart - 8/10


----------



## Weirdo890

chicken legs said:


> I give Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant a 8/10
> 
> It reminded me of the Original Buffy the Vampire Slayer mixed with Spiderman.



Really, I give it a 3 or 4/10. I like the idea, but almost everything was bad. The main characters just did not appeal to me, especially the hero's supposedly best friend who wanted to be a vampire. He was a complete asshole who I felt should have been run over by a garlic truck. Not a good movie by any stretch of the imagination. I enjoy watching Ed Wood movies more.

Sorry for the rant, but I'm still miffed that I wasted money on tickets to that schlock. Okay, rant over.


----------



## Saoirse

Shutter Island 9/10

Loved the story, although the ending was kinda obvious not even halfway through. Loved that they referenced The Berkshires (thats my home!!).

LOVED the cameos! Buffalo Bill, Rorschach and Casey Jones! haha although, only a wicked movie nerd like me would pick up on those.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Shutter Island: 9/10

Really enjoyable movie, overall. Lagged a bit in the middle, but I had a great time watching it.


----------



## chicken legs

Weirdo890 said:


> Really, I give it a 3 or 4/10. I like the idea, but almost everything was bad. The main characters just did not appeal to me, especially the hero's supposedly best friend who wanted to be a vampire. He was a complete asshole who I felt should have been run over by a garlic truck. Not a good movie by any stretch of the imagination. I enjoy watching Ed Wood movies more.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but I'm still miffed that I wasted money on tickets to that schlock. Okay, rant over.



lol...it was geared for 10 year olds and older range. So I watched it from that POV.


----------



## MattB

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs- 6/10

Cute. Funny at times, but very predictable as most of these types of movies are. Worth it if you love seeing people get pelted with oversized food...


----------



## Scorsese86

I have this skinny-girl-crush on Anna Kendrick right now, so I just saw two films with her today.

_Rocket Science_ - 7/10, good and unpredictable, but it seems like the director thinks he is Wes Anderson

_Elsewhere_ - 2/10, very bad "horror". There's a good reason why this one never got to a theatre near you.


----------



## pdgujer148

The Crazies 8/10

The Crazies is a remake of George Romeros 1973 (not quite a classic) film of the same name. 

I think everybody is sick of the horror remake craze in Hollywood. I know that I am. This is an exception. Even Romero fans recognize that the 1973 version is a mess; one with tons of potential, but still an unfocused, under budgeted, poorly acted slog of a film. 

The Crazies (2010) is a great horror film. The screenwriters stripped out the heavy handed political commentary and military shenanigans and focused on the crisis itself. The result might lack soul, but gains points for turning The Crazies a slick, streamlined, scare machine.

Quick Plot: Some kind of pathogen infects a small town in Iowa. The residents become brutally violent. The military comes in and starts shooting up the place. The town sheriff, his wife, his deputy, and random cannon fodder attempt to escape.

Everything about this movie is designed to terrify you. There are maybe a dozen too many BOO! moments, but to be fair, they are well done. The director and editors do a great job of misdirecting the viewer.

Aside from the BOO! moments are a series of beautifully orchestrated set pieces that provide genuine suspense. I wont ruin a single one. I will say that the tensest moment for me had nothing to do with knives, guns, or pitchforks; it was a breathless moment where the characters have to trust the word of another character that, by rights, they should have killed.

The acting is solid. Im not a big Timothy Olyphant fan, but I have to admit that he is well suited for his part and it is clear that he has learned much since his days in Deadwood (For instance, he know knows the difference between stoic and constipated).

See it in the theater.


----------



## mel

watched Law Abiding Citizen last night ...9/10 

watching Surrogates tonight


----------



## Shala

"The Crazies" 7/10 I really enjoyed it. Great horror movie.


----------



## Saoirse

Cop Out 8/10

Funny! Tracy Morgan and Bruce Willis are wicked good together. Seann William Scott made the movie for me... I would let him do ATM 


I cant wait to see Clash of the Titans!!!


----------



## swamptoad

Home Of Our Own (starring Kathy Bates and Edward Furlong)


rating 8!



excellent movie.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I watched Wolverine this morning. It was a good movie.
9/10


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Boat That Rocked_ - 6/10 - fun, but overlong.

_The Marc Pease Experience_ - 1/10 - just awful. Very awful, very annoying.

_The Blind Side_ - 6/10 - entertaining, and very sweet. Maybe a bit too sweet. Bullock was great, but Quinton Aaron really made the film.


----------



## CrankySpice

_The Taking of Pelham 123_ - 5/10 

I would have given it more, but I just cannot get past the "rat up the pant leg" that made the sniper mis-fire. Really? I mean, REALLY? That's the best you can do? (And yes, I actually said that out loud to the TV.)


----------



## Scorsese86

_New Moon_ - 2/10 : :doh:


----------



## swamptoad

My Sister's Keeper 9/10


----------



## Blackjack

Scorsese86 said:


> _New Moon_ - 2/10 : :doh:



Why the FUCK would you ever watch this?


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> Why the FUCK would you ever watch this?



Because either:

A - Girlfriend
B - Boyfriend
C - It was free. People do funny shit when it's free.

or D, he really wanted to compare the movie to the book, or admire the wherewolf's acting chops, in which case he has a problem.

My vote's on C.


----------



## Scorsese86

frankman said:


> Because either:
> 
> A - Girlfriend
> B - Boyfriend
> C - It was free. People do funny shit when it's free.
> 
> or D, he really wanted to compare the movie to the book, or admire the wherewolf's acting chops, in which case he has a problem.
> 
> My vote's on C.



I saw it free, online, and I like Anna Kendrick.


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> I saw it free, online, and I like Anna Kendrick.



Score!

IMDB-ing Anna Kendrick right now (to see if it was worth it).


----------



## Micara

frankman said:


> Score!
> 
> IMDB-ing Anna Kendrick right now (to see if it was worth it).



I thought she was the best part of both of those movies. IMO having her standing there the entire time next to a shirtless Jacob and reading a phone book would have been a vast improvement.

She is excellent in "Up in the Air". I think she has a promising career ahead of her.


----------



## Scorsese86

Micara said:


> I thought she was the best part of both of those movies. IMO having her standing there the entire time next to a shirtless Jacob and reading a phone book would have been a vast improvement.
> 
> She is excellent in "Up in the Air". I think she has a promising career ahead of her.



Anna Kendrick is a very talented actress, I think. I loved her in _Up in the Air_ and in _Rocket Science_. I have a skinny-girl-crush on her, yes.


----------



## Saoirse

Ifound the first Twilight movie online for free and _still_ skipped most of it. :doh:


----------



## cinnamitch

The Blind Side 9/10

Precious-9/10, wished it would have followed the book a bit more


----------



## PamelaLois

Shutter Island 8.5/10

I would give it more, but I didn't like the ending. I don't like and ending that isn't an ending.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Captain Newman, M.D._ - 6/10, Bobby Darin stole the entire movie. Close, but no cigar.

_Boogie Man: The Lee Atwater Story_ - 8/10, a truly amazing documentary. Think Karl Rove was bad? Lee Atwater was far worse... but, this documentary also show other sides. The man who made the Willie Horten adds, and was called a racist all over, had lots of close, African-American friends. He was a talented musician. A true maverick, but also a bit of an asshole who did whatever he could to win. He died at age 40, from a brain tumor - believing God had punished him for all his mistakes. Strong film.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Mary and Max 10/10.

It is one of the best International(Australia) films I have see in a long time. The story line is wonderful and moving with humor and some dark themes (ie. neglect, depression and anxiety) that the characters deal with.I love the message of self acceptance threw out the whole movie. Altho the movie is claymation I would not allow children younger then 13 to see the movie. All in all, I loved this movie can't wait to see it again.
P.S. I love Ivy


----------



## verucassault

Shutter Island, it was a great movie. probably an 8 out 10. It was really good


----------



## 1300 Class

Eagle Eye.

Came into it not knowing what to expect and was somewhat surprised that it was alright. I wouldn't have paid to see it at the Cinema but we are getting the cable movie channels free at moment for being long time subscribers, so it was free. 

7/10.


----------



## Weirdo890

The Wizard of Oz 8/10

A fun movie, but I realize just how corny it is. The best part of the movie are the songs and the Wicked Witch. I love the fact that she was a school teacher and actually loved kids. Every Halloween, she would dress up as the Wicked Witch. :happy:


----------



## Tau

The Lovely Bones 7/10. Utterly beautiful to watch, I loved the story line but I felt like it should have been more somehow - not sure how.

Rewatched Yu Tu Mama Tambien (YUM!!!) - 8/10 

Volver - so good - 9/10

Hot Fuzz - 10/10 - just too fucking awesome hahahaha!


----------



## KHayes666

Law Abiding Citizens - 9 out of 10

Percy Jackson and The Lightning Thief - 9 out of 10

Vallentines Day - 8 out of 10


----------



## Mz Taz

Downloaded "It's Complicated with Maryl Streep and Alex Baldwin. Quite good and really funny in places but definately a chick flick


----------



## Saoirse

Alice In Wonderland 2D

ahhh... I dont know. 5/10 I guess

Didnt hate it, didn't love it. CGI was ok, but nothing spectacular. There was no real moment of awe... probably would've been better if I was baked. My favorite characters were all animals (looove the dog and mouse!)


----------



## frankman

So I've been backtracking the posts in this thread, and Law Abiding Citizen gets some really high grades. Now I saw it and enjoyed two thirds of it, but what did I miss that others did see in it? I would love to hear from people who gave it a 9 out of 10. No snark, just trying to figure out if I didn't "get" it.

In other news, I saw *Band Slam*, and thought it was okay. Loving the return of ska, digging the cute girl who sings the song at the end, but at the same time it was predictable and trite.

*7 out of 10*.


----------



## RVGleason

Plumplin and I saw 'Alice In Wonderland' in 3D earlier this week. I'm an Lewis Carroll purist, so I had some trepidations about the movie. Lin and I were both pleasantly surprised by how good it was and enjoyed the movie. The 'Wonderland' background suits Tim Burton's weirdness perfectly. It was not really an adaptation of the story so much as a sequel to the two original Alice books. I basically felt that it was the Chronicles of Narnia but with the Alice in Wonderland characters. The 3D was fine but really added nothing to the movie, the story carried the movie well by itself.


----------



## HottiMegan

Where the Wild Things Are
7/10 
I really enjoyed this movie. They did a great job converting the short little book (a favorite in our family) into a good movie. I enjoyed seeing all the kid-like activities that the movie Max did. It was very much like my max. He is a wild thing too  I enjoyed seeing the big wild things come to life. It was a fun adventure of a movie.

Ponyo
8/10
I like Miyazaki movies to begin with. It was a fun movie to watch with the boys. I loved the story and animation. I like that it wasn't all 3d like a lot of animation is now. The story was engaging and had a lot of sweet humor in it. I enjoyed it thoroughly


----------



## RVGleason

RVGleason said:


> Plumplin and I saw 'Alice In Wonderland' in 3D earlier this week. I'm an Lewis Carroll purist, so I had some trepidations about the movie. Lin and I were both pleasantly surprised by how good it was and enjoyed the movie. The 'Wonderland' background suits Tim Burton's weirdness perfectly. It was not really an adaptation of the story so much as a sequel to the two original Alice books. I basically felt that it was the Chronicles of Narnia but with the Alice in Wonderland characters. The 3D was fine but really added nothing to the movie, the story carried the movie well by itself.



Forgot to score it: 8/10


----------



## James

City Island - a great comedy with Andy Garcia. It also features two BBWs as a love interest for one of the characters. Well worth watching.

9/10


----------



## Scorsese86

The last three:

_All About Steve_ - 4/10, hardly the worst movie ever... and Sandra was better than any Megan Fox. Easy to see, easy to forget.

_The Messenger_ - 7/10, powerful film, with great performances (especially Samantha Morton and Woody).


----------



## Paquito

Alice in Wonderland - 8/10

I liked it, just not in 3d. But since we were running late, we had to see the 3d version. I felt like my eyes were unfocusing by the middle of the movie, since _everything_ is 3d. I guess it's better than having those cheesy moments (like a hand grab or random object), but it was way too much. The movie's ball-tripping enough. I liked Depp and I thought Carter was the best character of the movie, and the actress who played Alice held her own against a cast of heavyweights. My only complaint about the plot was that the entire plot focused around an epic battle, and then the battle lasted for about 10 minutes. But still, I liked it.


----------



## AnotherJessica

Remember Me and I give it a 9.5 out of 10. I highly recommend it. Great cast, great story.


----------



## Micara

Eric has turned me on to watching old movies. So I watched _*Double Indemnity*_, and I give it 8.5 out of 10. Not quite as sexy as _Body Heat_, but still good.


----------



## KHayes666

The Crazies.....7 out of 10.

They don't tell the viewers how the virus is contacted nor do they explain who was in charge of the Containment. Its got all the George Romero effects and surprises so its still a fun movie.


----------



## furious styles

The 7th Seal : 10/10 - wow why was this the _FOURTH_ ingmar bergman film i saw? i loved _through a glass darkly_ as well as _cries and whispers_ but wow, this is just the class of his catalogue (that i've been through so far). so poignant, not convoluted at all. doesn't require a second viewing for any reason other than wanting to absorb the film again. pure fucking substance.


----------



## Blackjack

I watched _*Up *_last week- it's an outstanding film. I particularly liked how it dealt with themes that were more mature than I expected in a family film. It's one of the better films I've seen from last year. *10/10*.

I'm just now watching *A Fish Called Wanda* and it is fucking _hilaaaarious_. Dark comedy at its best. The acting is great- Kevin Kline is outageously funny, John Cleese is as wonderful as usual, and unless the next 20 minutes take a turn for the suck it'll be another *10/10*.


----------



## Tiguan

"From Paris With Love." 9 out of 10. AWESOME FilM!


----------



## Tiguan

Tau said:


> The Lovely Bones 7/10. Utterly beautiful to watch, I loved the story line but I felt like it should have been more somehow - not sure how.
> 
> Rewatched Yu Tu Mama Tambien (YUM!!!) - 8/10
> 
> Volver - so good - 9/10
> 
> Hot Fuzz - 10/10 - just too fucking awesome hahahaha!



"Cop Out" - 7 out of 10. VERY FUNNY!!!


----------



## Dmitra

I finally gave in to curiousity and watched the new version of Star Trek. I've been a Trekkie since I was five years old so I wasn't sure if I wanted to take the plunge (I didn't watch any of the Scott Bakula series, either). All that said, I'd give it a 15/10, oh my Goodness!! Loved it and poised to watch it again sometime this week. ,\\//


----------



## toni

The other night was horror movie night.

The Exorcism of Emily Rose 6/10...I think Jennifer Carpenter did a great job n this movie. It gets a little slow at times.

Death of a Ghost hunter 7/10....This is an awesome B movie. The acting is horrible but the story is spooky. It keeps your interested the whole time and does not disappoint at the end. Def worth a rental.


----------



## fatlane

My Name is Khan: 10/10

3 Idiots: 10/10

Two great Bollywood films. Fatlane sez check 'em out.


----------



## Scorsese86

The last few I've seen:

_Julie & Julia_ - 7/10
_Who Killed the Electric Car?_ - 7/10
_Nine_ - 4/10
_Wholly Moses!_ - 2/10
_Away We Go_ - 6/10


----------



## fatlane

I'm gonna stir a pot a bit and accuse American films of losing focus as soon as they turn to CGI. Alice in Wonderland had a great start for me, but the ending... dang if it wasn't yet another big CGI battle with massive animated armies clashing. 

This is why I love the best of Bollywood over Hollywood. The folks in India remember that there has to be a plot and it has to run the length of the film. Everything else is there to advance the plot. The plot is NOT a device to get the viewers to a massive CGI battle at the end which, frankly, is never as cool as a for-reals battle scene shot live with unanimated explosions.

And as far as big battle scenes go, if you like war movies go check out movies made by the People's Liberation Army of China. Some are cheesy, but there are recent ones with some awesome battle footage: It's the PLA conducting a live-fire exercise. Dude. Forget small-unit scenes shot with a narrow lens to make it look like there are 300,000 people out there. When the PLA shows up, it brings 300,000 troops and does it right.


----------



## Twilley

_City Island_ , at the suggesting of a poster on here. I was a tad disappointed...

6/10


----------



## msbard90

Precious- 8 out of 10.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Shutter Island - 8.5

The flashback sequence at the end was probably the first time I've misted up in a movie theater. Now I need to go crush a few cans against my head to get my manliness points back.


----------



## Crystal

500 Days of Summer - 9/10

Great movie, if not depressing at times. 

Without giving it away, the main character is a writer for a Greeting Card company. During one of the more rocky moments during his relationship with the girl, he writes for one of the cards, "Roses are Red, Violets are Blue...Fuck you, Whore."

I almost spit out my drink I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Micara

Crystal said:


> 500 Days of Summer - 9/10
> 
> Great movie, if not depressing at times.
> 
> Without giving it away, the main character is a writer for a Greeting Card company. During one of the more rocky moments during his relationship with the girl, he writes for one of the cards, "Roses are Red, Violets are Blue...Fuck you, Whore."
> 
> I almost spit out my drink I was laughing so hard.



OMG I LOVE THIS MOVIE SO MUCH!!!!

I seriously watch the dance sequence every single day. I love it. I so want to be in a random dance sequence.

I <3 Joseph Gordon-Levitt. 

And I love the Sid & Nancy line. "No, _I'm_ Sid." That is so me. 

The ending is seriously the best thing ever. I have so much love for this movie. Plus it's full of Regina Spektor songs.


----------



## Crystal

Micara said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS MOVIE SO MUCH!!!!
> 
> I seriously watch the dance sequence every single day. I love it. I so want to be in a random dance sequence.
> 
> I <3 Joseph Gordon-Levitt.
> 
> And I love the Sid & Nancy line. "No, _I'm_ Sid." That is so me.
> 
> The ending is seriously the best thing ever. I have so much love for this movie. Plus it's full of Regina Spektor songs.



The dance sequence was fantastic. 

And how freaking cute is Joseph Gordon-Levitt? :happy:

I thought the ending was great, too. Super clever and it made me smile. 

I liked his friend, too, who is on Criminal Minds, especially when he answered the door like, "You...son-of-aaa-bitch."


----------



## frankman

From Paris with Love *6.5 - 10*

John Travolta is pretty awesome in this action packed joyride. That guy fom the Tudors is not. It's a bullshit plot, and he just doesn't seem to enjoy himself. The Pulp Fiction reference is embarassing at best.

It's nice to see that stuck up Europeans with snooty Brit accents still need all-American assholes to shoot the Arabs and gooks infesting their banlieus. It's not polarising at all...

Excellent explosions.


----------



## drewedwards

Alice in Wonderland

Probably like a 6. It's not half bad, but it ain't half great either. Visually it's amazing, but the tone is all over the place. I sort of wish they just did a straight up adaptation as well. This semi-sequel feels like Lewis Carroll spliced with Tolken and it's a mix that doesn't always go down easy. And what the fuck is up with the "Michael Jackson" dancing?


----------



## fatlane

The Grapes of Wrath.

Wow/10

And to think that Ford and Zanuck were actually pulling some of Steinbeck's punches in this one... it's still powerful and haunting even though it understates the harshness of the lives of the migrant laborers from the Dust Bowl.

Thank goodness Tom Cruise didn't play Tom Joad. Thank goodness...


----------



## cinnamitch

Crazy Heart- 10/10. I see why Jeff Bridges won the Oscar. He was very convincing in his performance. Loved the movie.


----------



## pdgujer148

*Alice in Wonderland |4/10|*

Im not going to go into this one too deeply, except to say that Burton and Depp need to separate for awhile. The mutual admiration society they have created has got to the point where neither can tell when the other is doing crap work.

My only other comment: The script is awful. Seriously, Alice and Wonderland as an action film, really?

*Repo Men |5/10|*

This could have been a good filmat least a guilty pleasure . Every element seems to be in place; it has a great cast and a killer high-concept plot that seems ripe for satire. Unfortunately, the film is limp, ugly, and self-important. Im going to blame the director. The screenplay (written by the guy who wrote Matchstick Men) contains elements of very black humor. The actors seem to be in on the joke. However, everything from the editing to the lighting is dour, lifeless, and generic.

Note: If you are going to rip off a scene from Old Boy, make sure that your knock-off is a least half as good as the originalthere is a difference between stylized violence and just killing a bunch of people in a hallway.

*Food Inc. |8/10|*

Food Inc. is a fair and remarkably evenhanded examination of modern food production and consumption.

Extra points for actually offering solutions rather than just bitching and frightening people.


----------



## olwen

Yes Man 7/10

I wasn't expecting much from this movie. Jim Carey does his usual schtick, but in a more subdued manner, which was refreshing and Zoey Deshanel (or however her name is spelled) annoys me no end. She's too indie cute for me to take seriously sometimes, but she surprised me in this film and I actually enjoyed her performance. There were quite a few scenes that made me laugh despite the fact that the movie was a bit predictable. I wanted them to cheer them on and found myself rather pleased by the end. Glad I watched it.


----------



## frankman

pdgujer148 said:


> [...]there is a difference between stylized violence and just killing a bunch of people in a hallway.
> [...]



I plead not guilty of murder, your honor. It was stylized violence. There's a difference.


----------



## freakyfred

Futurama: The Beast with a Billion Backs :- 8/10

Probably my favourite of the Futurama movies. I highly enjoyed it although it seemed a bit uneven at parts. But the concept was very clever I must say.


----------



## GTAFA

*Where the Wild Things Are*

I see a lot of reviews from disappointed people, especially that not so magic formula of Depp + Burton = _Alice_. Something similar seemed to happen here (that is, _Where the wild things_ are reminds me of what i read about _Alice)_. Yes i am also disappointed, wanting so much to like it. If you're a parent of a certain vintage this is a book you loved to read to your kids; or maybe you encountered the book as a child. Although Maurice Sendak was involved in the film, I have to wonder what he was thinking. Everything in the book that seems simple and childlike has been problematized in the film. There is a creepiness to the film that reminds me a bit of the phenomenon someone wrote about, concerning the mutual admiration society between Depp & Burton. I am certain the participants in _Wild things_ had enormous amounts of fun. I've worked on plays like that, where everyone feels they are part of something very cool. But unless some of that gets across to the audience, it's a little bit like wandering into a private party to which you weren't invited, where guests deliberately tell in-jokes that you can only get if you're part of a select few, as if hinting that you really don't belong there.

It's as if the book was for a young child, and now the film is addressing a slightly older child. What was neat and tidy in a few frames on the pages of a book gets explored in so much detail that you can't help but pathologize or question, as they over-analyze. I found a lot of it creepy, and yes, i fell asleep a couple of times. It was neither wild nor really all that creative... If this is _*creative*_ then all children's programming on TV deserves a Nobel prize in comparison. 

Give it a seven out of ten because it's fascinating looking. I am not sure if it's really okay for kids, either. The pacing etc is overlaid with so much psychologizing that i'd be afraid a kid would need therapy after seeing this. The BOOK was so cleansing and therapeutic (like _In the Night Kitchen_). The movie was like being dragged into a bunch of inconclusive therapy sessions. 

I guess you can tell am disappointed.


----------



## Scorsese86

SherryBaby - 7/10

The Public Eye - 5/10

The Jazz Singer - 5/10 (the one with Neil Diamond! So cheesy!)

Meet Wally Sparks - 4/10


----------



## Saoirse

Repo Men 8/10

Loved it, mostly cause of all the gorey bits. JudeLawmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148

GTAFA said:


> *Where the Wild Things Are*
> 
> It's as if the book was for a young child, and now the film is addressing a slightly older child. What was neat and tidy in a few frames on the pages of a book gets explored in so much detail that you can't help but pathologize or question, as they over-analyze. I found a lot of it creepy, and yes, i fell asleep a couple of times. It was neither wild nor really all that creative... If this is _*creative*_ then all children's programming on TV deserves a Nobel prize in comparison.



I loved "Where the Wild Things Are", but I think that your criticisms are perfectly valid.

The marketing for the film didn't reflect the product that Spike Jonze created. WWTA is a film for adults about children.

All running theme in all of Jonze's films (Being John Malkovitch, Adaptation) is is the complexity of human emotion. WWTA is about how Max deals with anger and feelings of abandonment.

What makes the film special to me, and from interviews I'm pretty sure Sendak would agree, is the incredible amount of empathy and imagination it took Jonez to recreate a state of mind that as adults we have all but forgotten. 

I was flabbergasted by how evocative certain moments in the film were. 

That said, WWTA is a hard sell. I'm sure that 90% of the audience wanted something fun-that worked off of nostalgia. That's certainly what you would expect, and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ogie

"Law Abiding Citizen" - 5/10 - Jamie Fox has no place in serious movies. Every time they cut to him during a dramatic sequence instead of intensity or anger he always looked confused. The only saving grace was Gerard Butler as the bad guy...he plays a great villain. 

"whatever works" - 6/10 - Woody Allen + Larry David = not as funny as Curb Your Enthusiasm and just like every other movie Woody Allen has made in the past 15 years a decent enough story and acting but no real story. 

"Moon" - 9/10 - This movie was great. Had a little 2001 feel going on in it, but not over the top. Sam Rockwell is probably the most underrated actor in hollywood. 

"Carriers" - 7/10 - A play on the whole end of the zombie apocalypse minus the zombies. Still had a good story and kept me interested. 

"Pandorum" -10/10- The most original horror/sci-fi movie i have seen in a long time.

"Big Fan" - 8/10 - great movie about the obsession of sports fans, the only thing that detracted from this movie was Patton Oswalt. He is funny as hell and does great comedy but i do not see him cutting in in dramatic films.


yes i watch alot of movies ...lol.


----------



## GTAFA

pdgujer148 said:


> I loved "Where the Wild Things Are", but I think that your criticisms are perfectly valid.
> 
> The marketing for the film didn't reflect the product that Spike Jonze created. WWTA is a film for adults about children.
> 
> All running theme in all of Jonze's films (Being John Malkovitch, Adaptation) is is the complexity of human emotion. WWTA is about how Max deals with anger and feelings of abandonment.
> 
> What makes the film special to me, and from interviews I'm pretty sure Sendak would agree, is the incredible amount of empathy and imagination it took Jonez to recreate a state of mind that as adults we have all but forgotten.
> 
> I was flabbergasted by how evocative certain moments in the film were.
> 
> That said, WWTA is a hard sell. I'm sure that 90% of the audience wanted something fun-that worked off of nostalgia. That's certainly what you would expect, and there is nothing wrong with that.



I gave the film a 7 out of 10, which is hardly a bad mark. At the same time, as adaptations go --that is, as a film based on a book-- it's a curious departure from the spirit of the original. When the cinema adapts novels we usually lose a big chunk of the original (eg you can't capture all of a Jane Austen novel in 2 hours). But this was a curious reversal, in a 2 hour film based on a book that is only nine sentences long. In delving into the subtext of some of those sentences, they created bigger problems, just because they needed to make it work as a film. In the book Max goes to his room and has the entire experience in his imagination; in the film Max goes running out into the night, which is an entirely different kind of experience. In the book Max works through some complex stuff very quickly and economically; in the film it's way more intense. No doubt the film has something to offer, and will find its audience. But i am not sure that it's really suitable for children. A nostalgia trip for adults is quite a different thing than the original. As you yourself said *"WWTA is a film for adults about children."* Pardon me for sounding like a textual fundamentalist, but the thing i loved about the book --that had me reading it to my daughters -- is that WWTA is a book that is very therapeutic and healthy for children to read. It's sad that i can't feel safe about showing this film to a child under the age of 10.

My other issue with the film is that I don't care whether Jonez had empathy. Intention is doo doo. All that matters is what's on the screen. I have worked on plays and films where the artists are hitting people over the head with their good intentions, their empathy, their desire to save the world. If the resulting movie scares children and/or puts them to sleep, who cares about what the film-maker thought he was doing? 

I really wanted to like it. Someday it may yet win me over.


----------



## pdgujer148

GTAFA said:


> I really wanted to like it. Someday it may yet win me over.



Sounds fair to me.

Now, something we can agree on: Mike Myers, "Cat in the Hat", absolute travesty.


----------



## HottiMegan

Planet 51: 7/10
We got this in the mail yesterday. Max had been hounding me to rent it. So we watched it last night. I put it in thinking i wouldn't be entertained. I was surprised how fun the movie was! I laughed a lot and it was a fun sweet movie. I love cartoon movies and this one was fun. Tonight we're watching the Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Agony and the Ecstasy of Phil Spector_ - 8/10; absolutely fascinating!


----------



## pdgujer148

(snip)

Typed into the wrong window.

Ummmm, Tim Burton sucks. M'k?


----------



## AuntHen

New Moon

6/10 It was sort of boring and the acting was kind of forced...zzzzz...sorry Twilight fans


----------



## Tau

fat9276 said:


> New Moon
> 
> 6/10 It was sort of boring and the acting was kind of forced...zzzzz...sorry Twilight fans



The Twighlight books will never, ever make good movies because they suck so badly. That said - I have to defend New Moon  I have a thing about werewolves and I have hardly ever seen them done right. In fact the were's in Underworld were about the most decent and terrifying I've seen yet and even they tended to look like monkies! LOL! So when I saw the New Moon weres - OMG I came!! Those wolves were the highlight of the entire movie. The shifting was also just pure, pure heaven. So while everything else you said is spot on I've got to defend the glorious wolves in that flick. Also the one dude's abs *drooooooolz*


----------



## Tau

exile in thighville said:


> the last week i watched movies we killed (in descending order)
> 
> synecdoche, new york: 10/10
> 
> sherlock holmes: 9.5/10
> 
> y tu mama tambien: 9/10
> 
> district 9: 8/10
> 
> sicko 6.8/10
> 
> the girlfriend experience 5.8/10
> 
> pan's labyrinth 2/10



You gave Pan's Labyrinth a 2 out of 10!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! That movie is pure magic - how could you not love it!!??


----------



## Tau

Lolita - 10/10 Disturbing - seriously disturbing, and intensly erotic. Made me cry. 

I love you man - ehehe - 8/10

Kung Fu Hustle - 8/10 Enjoyed it immensly. They never kill who I think they should in Japanese movies - but this was a fun one all the same.

The Secret Life of Bees - 6/10 - it was a very sweet story but not the kind of gripping I was expecting

Rewatched The Piano Teacher  9/10 - only cos the ending makes me cry but its very good


----------



## Scorsese86

Tau said:


> Lolita - 10/10 Disturbing - seriously disturbing, and intensly erotic. Made me cry.



Which _Lolita_ did you see? Kubrick or Lyne? Considering it says intensly erotic it might be the Lyne one...


----------



## chicken legs

I have yet to see the Lyne version (runs off to youtube). The Kubrick version tickles me.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*The Diving Bell and the Butterfly*...6/10

It was alright. Just didn't get into it for some reason. I usually really like movies that deal with loss or death or loneliness or other similar depressing themes (I do not mean that sarcastically); but this one just didn't move me.


----------



## GTAFA

mcbeth said:


> *The Diving Bell and the Butterfly*...6/10
> 
> It was alright. Just didn't get into it for some reason. I usually really like movies that deal with loss or death or loneliness or other similar depressing themes (I do not mean that sarcastically); but this one just didn't move me.



Thank you! i heard some of my artsy cinephile pals telling me how awesome the film was. When i hear that kind of talk i avoid the film on principle. Someday i will see it, and might even like it, but i did not like the cult status the film seemed to have with some people. Eyes glaze over, people get excited, but did anyone give me a concrete reason to see the film? nope.

Thank you for making me feel okay about skipping it.


----------



## olwen

Shutter Island - 6/10

So I finally saw this movie and it was boring, not because it was predictable (from within the first 10 minutes of the movie), but because about halfway thru I just stopped caring about the characters. Plus it was entirely too long. I spent half the movie trying to figure out which scenes could be cut; which camera angles I'd change, what other soundtrack I could use, etc. My friend however loved all the stuff about it that I didn't and he was the one who didn't want to see it in the first place. Go figure.


----------



## pdgujer148

"How to Train Your Dragon" 8.5/10

I was going to avoid this one until I saw that the film was @ something like 98% positive on Rotten Tomatoes.

Frankly, I'm sick of animated films and even sicker of Dreamworks take on them. How many topical in-jokes, fart jokes, and empty moralizing can a person take (I'm looking at you Shrek).

So this comes as a surprise. Beautiful animation. The story is told with skill and good humor--it comes very close to "UP" and "Iron Giant" territory.

The 3D is a mixed bag. The effect is thrilling during the flying sequences, but the gray glasses murk up the day sequences and make the night sequences hard to follow.

Go see it.

"Dread" 7.5/10

This is an adaptation of a Clive Barker story--one of the few that is purely psychological.

A disturbed man enlists two film students to do a documentary on the subject of dread. Disturbed man goes of meds. Things get out of hand.

There are quite a few flaws. The dialogue is iffy, the antagonist is miscast, and, most of the scares are weighted toward the third act.

Still, there are some very original moments in the film--mostly when the antagonist hallucinates. There is a palpable and kinky sexual tension that doesn't hold up, but is vert evocative of Barker's writing. The ending will mess you up.

Way better than your standard slasher, but never achieves anything past "pretty good".


----------



## Weirdo890

*The Maltese Falcon* - 10/10

This is my absolute favorite movie of all time. Everything about this movie is perfect to me. The acting is fantastic, not a single character seems false (at least not false in the way where you're bored and don't believe in them), and the pacing of the movie is flawless. I can't find any shortcoming to this. I recommend this to all lovers of Bogart, detective films, and filmmaking in general.


----------



## GTAFA

_Amelia_ 2 out of 10. I think that although there's some decent acting it's the worst writing I have seen in a long while. It's as though they couldn't imagine the lives of Amelia Earhart and the people she knew, so they built the whole script from news factoids. And then we'd get a shot of someone flying into the mist. Oh how creative: if this were _*1927*_, maybe. 
_
The Blind Side: _8 out of 10. I really loved the story (who wouldn't?). I was very touched by various pedagogical moments; it's wonderful to see schools seen in such a positive light, transforming lives. And we really get several moments when we're looking at the whole question of how you teach. For teachers especially it's a very inspiring film.


----------



## Saoirse

The Wind That Shakes The Barley. billion/10

love it. love it. love it. cant even talk about it, so just go here


----------



## olwen

Hot Tub Time Machine 7/10

It's funny in a stupid funny way. There are one too many gay jokes, but they weren't as obnoxious as gay jokes tend to be. 

Plus hello, John Cusack is in it. Enough said.


----------



## MatthewB

_Vampyr_ (1932) -- Watched it a couple of weeks ago; for such an early sound film, it's _ridiculously_ creepy, in a haunting, dreamlike sort of way. 

Under _no_ circumstances should you watch this directly before bedtime; the coffin sequence _alone_ is sure to give you nightmares... 

10/10


----------



## frankman

olwen said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine 7/10
> 
> It's funny in a stupid funny way. There are one too many gay jokes, but they weren't as obnoxious as gay jokes tend to be.
> 
> Plus hello, John Cusack is in it. Enough said.



John Cusack was in 2012 _AND_ in Room 1408 _AND_ in War, Inc.: I like John Cusack, but his appearance says nothing about the overall quality of the movie.

That said, his appearance does warrant up to 1 point extra in the final grading, so here we go:

War Inc.: 5 - 10
Room 1408: 3 - 10
2012: 4 - 10


----------



## Jigen

[° REC]: Score: 4/10
The idea was pretty good, but the choice of keeping the P.O.V. in first person sometimes makes scenes confused and really hard do follow. The same thing can be said for the remake, called "Quarantine". I have seen better things.


----------



## pdgujer148

"Clash of the Titans" (2010) 6/10

The reviews for this film are horrible. I attribute this to critics being forced to watch the film is shitty post process 3D and uber-geeks bitching about cgi being inferior to stop motion.

The truth is "Clash of the Titans" is a decent matinee. For sure, this is a missed opportunity. Anybody who has played any of the God of War games knows the kind of scope and creativity that can be used to retell the ancient myths, and I wish that this film had a bit of that spark. As it is, this film is a slight improvement over the original.

I wish the screenwriters had given the gods a bit more to do. The filmmakers employed A list actors to play the gods and for the most part they just stand on pedestals. Why hire an ass kicker like Danny Huston and then give him one very mundane line? "You should listen to Hades." That isn't even a cameo. The film needs more divine machinations and soap opera.

The real reason to see the film are the big monsters and this film does not disappoint. Let's see: You get harpies, Medusa, giant scorpions, a Kraken, Pegasus, blind witches, and a Greek version of the Terminator. The effects aren't spectacular (about par with the Pirates of the Caribbean) but if I were 8 years old I would be giving this film a much higher score. MONSTERS!

Regarding Sam Wothington (Avatar, Terminator Salvation). I've seen him in three movies now and I am at a loss as to why Hollywood thinks this guy has the chops to be a leading man. He comes off more like an affable dairy cow than a action hero. 

So, not great, but par or better than the original. Worth a cheap matinee (especially if you take a younger nephew or son). See it in 2D; by all accounts the 3D version induces migraines.


----------



## mollywogger

from paris with love

1/10


john travolta.. nooooo ur my favourite.. what have you done!! :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

*The Thin Red Line*

A beautiful film, superb acting, but the message seemed a bit muddled to me. I enjoyed it, and it's very different from just about any other war movie I've seen, but I was left scratching my head over it and I can't help but think that I'd like it far more if I was able to unravel a bit of what was _meant_ by what the characters talk about.


----------



## Saoirse

ok who has seen Clash of the Titans??!! Im going Monday and I cant wait to see LIAM NEESON!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## olwen

frankman said:


> John Cusack was in 2012 _AND_ in Room 1408 _AND_ in War, Inc.: I like John Cusack, but his appearance says nothing about the overall quality of the movie.
> 
> That said, his appearance does warrant up to 1 point extra in the final grading, so here we go:
> 
> War Inc.: 5 - 10
> Room 1408: 3 - 10
> 2012: 4 - 10



I love John Cusack. I will watch anything he does, and as far as I know so far I've seen all his movies. Not gonna lie, some have been duds. War Inc. and 1408 weren't that great. 2012 wasn't great, but it wasn't terrible either. It at least had a ridiculous amount of explosions and falls and collisions and whatnot, which were all entertaining popcorn fare. His worst film by far has been Money For Nothing. It is truly one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Hot Tub Time Machine is better than those I think. It made me laugh. Plus there were a few nods to Cusack's 80s films like Better Off Dead and Sixteen Candles. Also Rob Courdrey almost stole every scene he was in. If you just want to kick back and laugh at men doing stupid stuff, this movie is for you.



Blackjack said:


> *The Thin Red Line*
> 
> A beautiful film, superb acting, but the message seemed a bit muddled to me. I enjoyed it, and it's very different from just about any other war movie I've seen, but I was left scratching my head over it and I can't help but think that I'd like it far more if I was able to unravel a bit of what was _meant_ by what the characters talk about.



You know, I saw that movie years ago and it never stuck with me. I couldn't tell you which war it is about or what the point of it is...John Cusack is in it for a few scenes tho.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *The Thin Red Line*
> A beautiful film, superb acting, but the message seemed a bit muddled to me. I enjoyed it, and it's very different from just about any other war movie I've seen, but I was left scratching my head over it and I can't help but think that I'd like it far more if I was able to unravel a bit of what was _meant_ by what the characters talk about.



Truthfully? All I remember about this film is (1) GRASS. Lots and lots of fucking wavy grass. (2) Nick Nolte doing some stream of consciousness malarkey. (3) Explaining to my date that I was not a pretentious fuck-tard. That "Days of Heaven" was, in fact, a work of genius. That this is just a pretty, somewhat interesting, but boring, tourist trap.


----------



## frankman

olwen said:


> I love John Cusack. I will watch anything he does, and as far as I know so far I've seen all his movies. Not gonna lie, some have been duds. War Inc. and 1408 weren't that great. 2012 wasn't great, but it wasn't terrible either. It at least had a ridiculous amount of explosions and falls and collisions and whatnot, which were all entertaining popcorn fare. His worst film by far has been Money For Nothing. It is truly one of the worst movies I've ever seen. Hot Tub Time Machine is better than those I think. It made me laugh. Plus there were a few nods to Cusack's 80s films like Better Off Dead and Sixteen Candles. Also Rob Courdrey almost stole every scene he was in. If you just want to kick back and laugh at men doing stupid stuff, this movie is for you.



I'm all for stupid stuff  

To me, John Cusack's best work is still holding up a boombox or running a vinyl store. 2012 just bugged the hell out of me: every single scene was a "we're almost going to die OMG OMG the ground is melting under our feet/wheels/wings" scene. Every scene. It just sucked the tension right out of an otherwise mildly entertaining movie. I like what Woody Harrelson is doing these days. Which brings us to:

*Defendor: 7 -10*

I'm a sucker for Kat Dennings, even if she doesn't quite seem believable as a drug-addled hooker. Harrelson is great as Defendor, the wannabe superhero.


----------



## GTAFA

*Kitty Foyle (1940). 8 out of 10* TCM have been celebrating the career of Ginger Rogers. For those who only know her for her dancing --possibly the best dancing to be seen on the screen in the 20th century-- that's only one part of it. As romantic comedies go it's entertaining and a tale with some substance to it, including some commentary on gender roles that seems remarkably political considering the time. And it's a bit mind-blowing just how many really good films were made that year, the year often said to be the greatest year in Hollywood's history.

*Old Dogs (2009)* *6.5 out of 10
*I was very disappointed. I've been a sucker for everything Robin Williams makes. John Travolta, in contrast, has been known to take on several questionable projects, but I certainly enjoy his "quality" films. _Old Dogs_ is a bit of a family project for the Travoltas (John Travolta, Kelly Preston and their daughter), following the unfortunate death of their son. I so wanted to like it. Unexpectedly, the Travolta contribution is really good. Preston continues to break my heart, a woman whose talent has been under-estimated for years and squandered in material unworthy of her talents. I can't help but compare her to Ginger Rogers --given the other film i just saw-- and career choices. Perhaps Preston will still break out of her chief role --as Mrs Travolta (and who am i to say, if she's happy being a mom?) --and get a really meaty role. I was frustrated by the arc of the plot, and especially disappointed by Robin Williams, the one of the two big stars that I had expected to be the film's chief attraction, not its biggest liability. While Williams did manage to restrain his hamminess, I couldn't help but think he really didn't want to be in this movie. His facial expression is so desperately unhappy for most of the film --i hope i am not projecting...? but he looks miserable--it darkens what could be a light Disney romp. It's not supposed to be Shakespeare, but unfortunately Williams isn't able to toss this off (whereas this is apparently meat & potatoes for the Travolta clan). I wonder what's going on inside Williams' head, the invisible subtext.... oh well. There are still lots of big laughs.


----------



## olwen

frankman said:


> I'm all for stupid stuff
> 
> To me, John Cusack's best work is still holding up a boombox or running a vinyl store. 2012 just bugged the hell out of me: every single scene was a "we're almost going to die OMG OMG the ground is melting under our feet/wheels/wings" scene. Every scene. It just sucked the tension right out of an otherwise mildly entertaining movie. I like what Woody Harrelson is doing these days. Which brings us to:
> 
> *Defendor: 7 -10*
> 
> I'm a sucker for Kat Dennings, even if she doesn't quite seem believable as a drug-addled hooker. Harrelson is great as Defendor, the wannabe superhero.



I actually hate Say Anything. The only character who is believable is the father and the scene with the boombox is obnoxious. My favorite John Cusack film is The Grifters. I see what you mean about the tension in 2012, but come on, you know they will survive and save the day right from the beginning so it doesn't really matter about the tension, for me anyway. I just liked all the explosions and destruction. LOL


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

New Moon...I needed my Edward Cullen fix. :wubu::smitten::eat2:

6 out of 10


----------



## Crystal

The Blind Side - 8.75/10

I finally saw this for the first time last night. Great family film and really moving story. For those who don't like football, I urge you to see the movie anyway. Football is definitely a secondary aspect of the story.

And of course, Sandra Bullock was great. I loved when she got sassy with the drug dealer. Not to mention, all those Tennessee Vols references (even if some of them weren't in the best light. We don't bury our Body Farm parts under the field at Neyland, haha!)


----------



## Crystal

Australia - 9/10

It was VERY long and it seemed like it drew on for a while at times, but it was a fantastic story. Definitely a fun movie to see with a significant other.


----------



## olwen

Repo Men 7/10

Eh, I don't have much to say about this movie except that I'm giving it a seven because Forest Whitaker and Jude Law are great in it. I wasn't too jazzed about the pacing or the cinematography. I did like the ending tho. 

Avatar 5/10

The constant camera movements gave me a headache. The visual effects just made me feel like I was watching a video game, which was trippy and weird. I didn't care enough about the characters to want to watch it all the way thru so I don't know what happens at the end and I probably will never see it all the way thru. This is one of those times where I had to break my rule about seeing a movie all the way thru in order to have a proper opinion about it. It sucked.


----------



## freakyfred

Con Air 9/10. I know it's a cheesy action flick but goshdarn I still love it. I could watch John Malkovich act all day :smitten:


----------



## Linda

Up in the Air- 5/10

Not as funny as I had hoped it would be or that they said it was.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Linda said:


> Up in the Air- 5/10
> 
> Not as funny as I had hoped it would be or that they said it was.



Did you hear it was a comedy from somewhere? I never heard that - all the advertising I heard billed it as a drama. And I thought it was a great drama...


----------



## Linda

mcbeth said:


> Did you hear it was a comedy from somewhere? I never heard that - all the advertising I heard billed it as a drama. And I thought it was a great drama...



I did....I think I was misled lol


----------



## pdgujer148

Linda said:


> I did....I think I was misled lol



Great movie, but I agree that the trailers for the film suggested a comedic drama.


----------



## LovelyLiz

pdgujer148 said:


> Great movie, but I agree that the trailers for the film suggested a comedic drama.



Come to think of it, yeah, I remember the comedic elements. I guess they were definitely overshadowed by the drama though; so I can see how if that's what you were hoping for, it would have been disappointing.

Still, I thought it was a powerful movie.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

Clash of the Titans was awful. 2 out of 10. All special effects, no substance. Just like the damn Transformers movies.


----------



## MatthewB

_Alice in Wonderland_ -- No good. 5/10


----------



## Blackjack

mcbeth said:


> Come to think of it, yeah, I remember the comedic elements. I guess they were definitely overshadowed by the drama though; so I can see how if that's what you were hoping for, it would have been disappointing.
> 
> Still, I thought it was a powerful movie.



I loved the movie; watched it last night. Found parts of it to be hilarious, but what stuck with me most, I think, were some of the shots. Like the one of Natalie sitting in the corner room with all the desk chairs, and the like.

Definitely more of a drama than a comedy, though, and certainly a bit misadvertised.


----------



## Saoirse

Clash Of The Titans 2D 10/10

I love the story anyway, so this just made it pretty to watch. Loved the characters and the people playing them! Just trying to figure out the dude that played the crazy priest, cause he sounded way familiar.

I think my favorite part was the three Witches. They were scary!


----------



## Jigen

Alone In The Dark - 0/10
Inguardabile!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrael

Last ive seen was "How to train your dragon" 7/10

a 7/10... why?

Well i must say... i like the Storyline, and the Vikings setting 
But still it really felt like a cliche like animation movie like we seen loads last time...
Also i felt like i was knowing what was gonna happen in the movie like every moment...

I think it also need more diffrent action.. more spread out .. more diffrent places..
But hey thats me


----------



## chicken legs

Tyler Perry's Why did I get married and Why did I get married too

9/10 on both

They feature bbw singer Jill Scott ("A long walk" video) and Janet Jackson (sometimes a bbw) dealing with relationships.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Magnificent Ambersons_ - 9/10
_The Immortal Story_ - 7/10

Yeah, a Orson Welles double bill. Hadn't seen them before. The first I've had some issues against seeing for years, but finally decided to see it, and I really liked it. It was amazing. But it makes me wonder how amazing Welles' original cut would be. The other was very arty, almost dreamy. And very odd.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I took my daughter to see How To Train Your Dragon.
It was a good movie...I scored it an eight!


----------



## debz-aka

*Kick Ass*
Very fun and funny. When Nicolas Cage is right on he's great, and the little girl was pretty dang good. 

08/10

Not film history but a very enjoyable film experience.


----------



## CastingPearls

I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell (6/10)

Notwithstanding the fact that Tucker Max is a misogynistic egomaniacal asswipe, he is also an unrepentant fat-hater. 

His book (of the same title) was a collection of many of his sexual conquests during his privileged life of Mumsy and Daddy pays all while he parties his way through Duke Law, and although I laughed reading nearly every page, by the time I was half-through the book I had that same queasy I-shouldn't-have-done-that feeling one gets after consuming waaaay too much Cool Whip. 

The only redeeming value of the movie (that was rewritten in a much more sympathetic and damning vein) was that Tucker Max literally got his in the end by THE FAT CHICK.


----------



## GTAFA

*Ben Hur (2010). *9 out of 10. (mini-series)

It's still about 4 hours long, but this time it's been made for CBC television, including some stars in supporting parts (eg Ben Cross as Tiberius and Hugh Bonneville as Pontius Pilate) and people you might recognize in the leading roles (Joseph Morgan as Judah Ben Hur). It aired during Easter Season, a worthy successor to the William Wyler film starring Charlton Heston & Stephen Boyd. I don't know if it will be available on DVD. According to one source it will eventually turn up on ABC.

There are many differences between the two versions, so much so that now i must read the book. From what I have quickly seen online, some aspects of the new one ignore the book, but that's also true of the famous version as well. In this recent adaptation, Masala isn't the cheater he is made out to be in the 1959 version, and we have a real sense of the lifelong friendship between the two men. It's sexier than the old version, with a genuine sense of Roman decadence. The changes may disappoint those who saw the 1959 version as unsurpassable, but make it far more believable; for instance the 1959 chariot race --in a massive stadium --becomes a dirty chariot race in a small provincial town: precisely as it would have been. I won't say much more, for fear of spoiling it for viewers who will watch it on ABC. While the plot is superficially the same as the 1959 version (who wins & loses the chariot race, who gets leprosy etc) the few changes we do get are powerful highlights. Anyone coming to this miniseries from the old film would notice those changes.


----------



## chicken legs

Clash of the Titans 10/10

Escapist treated me to it, even though I was in hermit mode. It was nonstop action, great special effects, and a lot of talented actors doing a great job. I really enjoyed it. The director really gets you to root for the hero.


----------



## Jigen

chicken legs said:


> Clash of the Titans 10/10
> 
> Escapist treated me to it, even though I was in hermit mode. It was nonstop action, great special effects, and a lot of talented actors doing a great job. I really enjoyed it. The director really gets you to root for the hero.



RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK 8/10
Very good movie, but it has many historical errors, such as Nazi troopers in Egypt before 1940. I hardly doubt that England would have allowed their presence in the Nile Delta. Anyway, it's still a great and funny movie.


----------



## _overture

went to see Alice in Wonderland at the pictures last week with my girlfriend.

we were actually shocked at how... bad it was. I mean, there were some decent bits, but... just generally disappointing. 3/10, I think!


----------



## chicken legs

Jigen said:


> RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK 8/10
> Very good movie, but it has many historical errors, such as Nazi troopers in Egypt before 1940. I hardly doubt that England would have allowed their presence in the Nile Delta. Anyway, it's still a great and funny movie.



Wow, I was totally thinking of the Indian Jones series as well as Pirates of the Carribbean when I think of what to compare Clash of the Titans to.


----------



## Blackjack

Jigen said:


> RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK 8/10
> Very good movie, but it has many historical errors, such as Nazi troopers in Egypt before 1940. I hardly doubt that England would have allowed their presence in the Nile Delta. Anyway, it's still a great and funny movie.



A dude's face melts off from the powers of God in the Ark of the Covenant and you're faulting the film for historical errors?


----------



## SparkGirl

*I finally saw Prescious this weekend....very well made movie, but much, much, much more disturbing than anticipated. Not for the weak of heart...*


----------



## Jigen

Blackjack said:


> A dude's face melts off from the powers of God in the Ark of the Covenant and you're faulting the film for historical errors?



Sorry. Deformatione professionelle.


----------



## CastingPearls

Jigen said:


> RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK 8/10
> Very good movie, but it has many historical errors, such as Nazi troopers in Egypt before 1940. I hardly doubt that England would have allowed their presence in the Nile Delta. Anyway, it's still a great and funny movie.


Seriously NOT busting your chops but the film never claimed to be historically accurate. It's called historical revisionism and there are entire genres dedicated to it. Sit back and enjoy!


----------



## AuntHen

I watched Jane Austen's "Persuasion" again the other day with Amanda Root & Ciaran Hinds


I still give it 10/10...my fave book of hers too.  Anne Elliott's whole "live quietly and wait" mentality paid off! Ahhhh Cpt. Wentworth... sigh.


----------



## chicken legs

The Invention of Lying 9/10

Not a big fan of Jennifer Garner (she acts like she did in "13 going on 30") but I really liked this movie. It was witty and charming in a very English way. It also has a bit of size acceptance weaved in there, which was really surprising.


----------



## ekmanifest

How to Train Your Dragon . . . loved it . . . 8 out of 10.


----------



## Nutty

A History of Violence
8.5/10


----------



## Nutty

A Street Car Named Desire

9.2/10


----------



## Nutty

The Big Lebowski

Great Movie


----------



## Jigen

CastingPearls said:


> Seriously NOT busting your chops but the film never claimed to be historically accurate. It's called historical revisionism and there are entire genres dedicated to it. Sit back and enjoy!



I know. But everytime I see a movie set in the past I feel the urge to analyse their historiical aspect and bloopers. THat's why noone EVER wants to watch this kind of movie with me.


----------



## Saoirse

The Unborn  let's just say terrible.

But my lover Gary Oldman was in it, so not a complete waste.

(but yea, pretty much a complete waste)


----------



## GTAFA

Jigen said:


> I know. But everytime I see a movie set in the past I feel the urge to analyse their historiical aspect and bloopers. THat's why noone EVER wants to watch this kind of movie with me.



Me too (noticing bloopers). The thing is, there are different kinds of errors. There's the kind in _Raiders_, which arguably are very self-conscious anachronisms, mirroring the two-dimensional original that Lucas & Spielberg are supposedly replicating. And then there are the subtler kind, as when you hear people say "what's up" as a greeting in ANY film set before 1990; the conviction in the actor's portrayal is sometimes created while sacrificing the historical accuracy that may have been in the script (before the cast started improvising and playing around with the original words). 

Or there's the way I felt watching Keira Knightley in _Pride & Prejudice. _I feel the only place i can bring this up and get a fair hearing is Dimensions: that she's just too damn thin to be playing a role set in that time, unless among a bunch of people starving to death. It felt like Austen, re-interpreted for a generation with eating disorders.


----------



## chicken legs

GTAFA said:


> Me too (noticing bloopers).
> 
> Or there's the way I felt watching Keira Knightley in _Pride & Prejudice. _



Totally off subject but doesn't Kiera Knightly and Stuart Townsend look alike..


----------



## GTAFA

chicken legs said:


> Totally off subject,...



Yes I see the resemblance. 

BTW if you're off topic i was even worse. Hopefully we're allowed to stop for a minute to look at the stars.


----------



## CastingPearls

GTAFA said:


> Yes I see the resemblance.
> 
> BTW if you're off topic i was even worse. Hopefully we're allowed to stop for a minute to look at the stars.


.....and grab a piece of strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Lina

Saw Kick-Ass and it was pretty Kick-Ass. I had a Nicholas Cage boner the whole time ...


----------



## LovelyLiz

Lina said:


> Saw Kick-Ass and it was pretty Kick-Ass. I had a Nicholas Cage boner the whole time ...



Wooooooo! I really want to see that. Hopefully I can check it out this weekend. Thanks for the positive review.


----------



## frankman

Jigen said:


> I know. But everytime I see a movie set in the past I feel the urge to analyse their historiical aspect and bloopers. THat's why noone EVER wants to watch this kind of movie with me.



But most of the fun in Indiana Jones movies is that it's all far-fetched and silly, right? If there's ever a franchise that abuses nazis and Russians as villains in the name of unadultered fun, it's Indiana Jones. If you want to see history, see Das Leben Der Anderen, or Der Untergang. They're all great movies, but with different purposes.

Plus, I have a feeling that there are way better bloopers to be found in Indiana jones movies than the historical fallacies.


----------



## GTAFA

CastingPearls said:


> .....and grab a piece of strawberry cheesecake.


Uh oh i am off topic again. The usher may have to hustle me out of the theatre.

Now speaking of treats i wish movie theatres would serve cheesecake, and then we could eat it while watching. I love popcorn but i think the chief reason (i was gonna say "cheap reason") you have popcorn in movie theatres is that it costs maybe 10 cents to make and they charge you $5.00, a license to print money. Same with their over-priced drinks. 

_We now resume our regularly scheduled programming._


----------



## CastingPearls

GTAFA said:


> Uh oh i am off topic again. The usher may have to hustle me out of the theatre.
> 
> Now speaking of treats i wish movie theatres would serve cheesecake, and then we could eat it while watching. I love popcorn but i think the chief reason (i was gonna say "cheap reason") you have popcorn in movie theatres is that it costs maybe 10 cents to make and they charge you $5.00, a license to print money. Same with their over-priced drinks.
> 
> _We now resume our regularly scheduled programming._


Ya know ren faires have cheesecake on a stick. This really could be a nice convenient theater accompaniment to nachos with cheese and milk duds. Oh and jordan almonds. Got to have them too. <Sneak in your own drinks>

Sorry for food-jacking the thread......

Where were we??


----------



## olwen

Fantastic Mr. Fox 9/10 One of Anderson's better movies. It was charming and fun. I might watch it again before I return it.

What a Way to Go - 6.5/10 Not the greatest movie, mostly because of shirley maclane. I thought her overacting wasn't the right kind of overacting for the part, but it was still funny and she was able to keep up with fred astaire so she gets points for that. Plus I loved the sequence with her and Dean Martin.


----------



## pdgujer148

Death at a Funeral is a scene for scene remake of a 2007 British dark comedy that had limited, but adequate exposure in the United States. It is also possibly the least necessary film ever made.

All the same, I saw it, so I might as well review it.

The most obvious difference between the original and the remake is that they have jettisoned the uptight upper middle-class white family and replaced it with an uptight upper middle-class African American family. I was kind of expecting this to have some bearing on the tone of the film because the director (Neil LaBute) is known for making ham-fisted and deeply cynical films about race (Lakeview Terrace) and, gender (In the Company of Me). Oh, and that shitty Wicker Man film.

Strangely, this version has less bite than Frank (Ms. Piggy) Ozs original. The original had an element of class warfare and homophobia that is not as pronounced in this film. Again, weird for LaBute.

Regardless, the 2010 version is watchable, but only because of the cast. With so many talented comedians in the film it is surprising that traditional actors like Danny Glover and James Marsden earn most of the laughs. Marsden in particular shows great comic ability. Glover gets to repeat his trademark line: Im too old for this shit. Most of the audience was too young to get the reference. Martin Lawrence has next to nothing to do and doesnt add much to the film. Chris Rock is great, but has the thankless role of being the straight man. Tracy Morgan acts like Tracy Morgan; he gets some good scenes, but a little of him goes a long way.  The supporting cast (mostly made up of well known TV character actors) is great. 

Peter Dinklage (The Station Agent) reprises the role he created in the first film. Thats fine by me. Hes great in both films and Im happy that he is getting work because he is a a pretty amazing actor.

Bottom line, watch either film. There is very little difference between them. They have both have variable strengths and weaknesses. They American version is slightly cruder than the British version, but not as cold. The British version is funnier and is has better pacing, but not significantly so.

2007 Version: 6/10
2010 Version: 5.5/10


----------



## Saoirse

pdgujer148 said:


> Peter Dinklage (The Station Agent) reprises the role he created in the first film. Thats fine by me. Hes great in both films and Im happy that he is getting work because he is a a pretty amazing actor.



I have such love for Peter Dinklage. I caught The Station Agent on tv sometime last year and just fell for him. He was hilariously crude in Tiptoes (Gary :smitten.


----------



## fatlane

Night at the Opera and Day at the Races.

Marx Brothers/10.

GETTA YA TOOTSIE FROOTSIE ICE-A CREAM!


----------



## Nutty

Let It Ride- 9/10


----------



## HottiMegan

Adam 9/10
A sweet, movie about a young man who has Aspergers and a relationship he develops with a neighbor. It was a really endearing movie. Made me think about my nephew and his obsession with weather like Adam's obsession with space. 
It was a sweet entertaining movie.


----------



## Nutty

HottiMegan said:


> Adam 9/10
> A sweet, movie about a young man who has Aspergers and a relationship he develops with a neighbor. It was a really endearing movie. Made me think about my nephew and his obsession with weather like Adam's obsession with space.
> It was a sweet entertaining movie.



Great movie.


----------



## MisticalMisty

City Island 8/10

I really enjoyed it. It wasn't a laugh out loud all the time comedy, but it was funny and sweet.


----------



## chicken legs

MisticalMisty said:


> City Island 8/10
> 
> I really enjoyed it. It wasn't a laugh out loud all the time comedy, but it was funny and sweet.



yeah, I really liked it too.


----------



## Nutty

The Godfather Part 2- 10/10


----------



## pdgujer148

Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans 5/10

Im not sure what the point of this film is.

Why make a purposely awful in spirit only remake of Abel Ferraras already awful 1992 film The Bad Lieutenant?

The only thing I can think of is that Herzog enjoyed the idea of making something stupid, tacky, and unnecessary as commentary on American action films in general and sequels in particular; that and allowing Nicholas Cage to blow a gasket on film.

However, Cage is no Kinski, and a master filmmaker making fun of police procedurals is hardly sporting.

Im sure that fans will dig watching Cage menace little old ladies and hallucinate iguanas just as much as they enjoyed watching him punch women and wander around in a bear costumes (Wicker Man).

A minor nihilistic joke from a great filmmaker.


----------



## Paquito

Death at a Funeral - 7/10

I had some good laughs, but I couldn't help notice the glaring plot issues. Basically too many cheap laughs and jokes, not enough storyline. James Marsden on "Valium" was genius though.


----------



## Nutty

free2beme04 said:


> Death at a Funeral - 7/10
> 
> I had some good laughs, but I couldn't help notice the glaring plot issues. Basically too many cheap laughs and jokes, not enough storyline. James Marsden on "Valium" was genius though.



I liked when Tracy Morgan's hand was stuck underneath Danny Glover's butt in the toilet. That was hilarious!


----------



## fatlane

"Room Service" 6/10

It's pretty ho-hum as far as a Marx Brothers film goes. Some good lines here and there, but there's way too much story getting in the way of the plot.


----------



## Blackjack

Just watched *I Sell the Dead*. Wish I had more time to do a fuller review before work, but in brief:

It's a very odd, enjoyable film about graverobbing. It's a dark comedy, more of the "dry with an occasional laugh" variety, but there were a few scenes that had me almost in tears.

The story hooks you in at the start, and it becomes just more and more outlandish as the film progresses, but no less enjoyable.

Performances were fucking _great_. I'm a Dominic Monaghan fan to start with, but here he was probably better than I've ever seen him. Ron Perlman is surprisingly good, and Larry Fessenden is a treat, particularly right at the end. Bonus points for Angus Scrimm, _Phantasm_'s Tall Man, although his time in the film is relatively brief.

The one part where it falters a bit is with the effects, which are impacted most by the low budget; even so, nothing feels terribly out-of-place, even though it might be a bit cheesy.

I'd probably rank this one with the likes of _Evil Dead II_- a cult hit that's well worth seeing if you're into a dark, dry, gory comedy.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

We had movie night yesterday with our 4 year old so we watched "*Up*". It was very sweet, emotional and uplifting all rolled into one. My son loses interest in movies very quickly, but this was one he was glued to!

As a family, we give it 8/10.


----------



## CastingPearls

ChubbyBubbles said:


> We had movie night yesterday with our 4 year old so we watched "*Up*". It was very sweet, emotional and uplifting all rolled into one. My son loses interest in movies very quickly, but this was one he was glued to!
> 
> As a family, we give it 8/10.


OMG! I give Dug a 10/10. I LOVE that dog!


----------



## willowmoon

(500) Days of Summer ... pretty good movie actually ... liked the presentation of days out of order .... I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## GTAFA

pdgujer148 said:


> Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans 5/10
> 
> Im not sure what the point of this film is.
> 
> Why make a purposely awful in spirit only remake of Abel Ferraras already awful 1992 film The Bad Lieutenant?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that Herzog enjoyed the idea of making something stupid, tacky, and unnecessary as commentary on American action films in general and sequels in particular; that and allowing Nicholas Cage to blow a gasket on film.
> 
> However, Cage is no Kinski, and a master filmmaker making fun of police procedurals is hardly sporting.
> 
> Im sure that fans will dig watching Cage menace little old ladies and hallucinate iguanas just as much as they enjoyed watching him punch women and wander around in a bear costumes (Wicker Man).
> 
> A minor nihilistic joke from a great filmmaker.



Unless you're talking about _The Producers_ people don't normally set out to fail. People make bad films thinking they will be great, or maybe okay. Often a bad film contains good performances, great music, brilliant writing. And some great films contain mediocre performances. I think we can enjoy something in every movie, good and bad. I suspect the difference between crap and brilliance is sometimes a fine line, especially when the film is ambitious, taking risks, and otherwise making it difficult to be understood (as with Herzog's work). For one thing i think it helps us to recognize the pros & cons of mainstream cinema.


----------



## MarkZ

I also saw City Island. I loved this movie for so many reasons. I was born in Brooklyn, NY, so I enjoyed all the sites of my boyhood home. I thought it was great to see the family dynamic so screwed up! It made for a very entertaining film. Carrie Baker - Reynolds...:smitten:


----------



## willowmoon

pdgujer148 said:


> Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans 5/10
> 
> Im not sure what the point of this film is.
> 
> Why make a purposely awful in spirit only remake of Abel Ferraras already awful 1992 film The Bad Lieutenant?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that Herzog enjoyed the idea of making something stupid, tacky, and unnecessary as commentary on American action films in general and sequels in particular; that and allowing Nicholas Cage to blow a gasket on film.
> 
> However, Cage is no Kinski, and a master filmmaker making fun of police procedurals is hardly sporting.
> 
> Im sure that fans will dig watching Cage menace little old ladies and hallucinate iguanas just as much as they enjoyed watching him punch women and wander around in a bear costumes (Wicker Man).
> 
> A minor nihilistic joke from a great filmmaker.



Jeeeez, even the title of the movie comes across as "direct-to-video." Who'd pay to see that movie in the theater? Apparently not many -- I was just reading that the flick cost $25 mil to produce and it only grossed shy of $2 mil. Even the second-run movie theater in town didn't bother to book that one. 

EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Clariposita22

i saw date night and it was hysterical.. i rate it a 10


----------



## AuntHen

GTAFA said:


> Me too (noticing bloopers). The thing is, there are different kinds of errors. There's the kind in _Raiders_, which arguably are very self-conscious anachronisms, mirroring the two-dimensional original that Lucas & Spielberg are supposedly replicating. And then there are the subtler kind, as when you hear people say "what's up" as a greeting in ANY film set before 1990; the conviction in the actor's portrayal is sometimes created while sacrificing the historical accuracy that may have been in the script (before the cast started improvising and playing around with the original words).
> 
> Or there's the way I felt watching Keira Knightley in _Pride & Prejudice. _I feel the only place i can bring this up and get a fair hearing is Dimensions: that she's just too damn thin to be playing a role set in that time, unless among a bunch of people starving to death. It felt like Austen, re-interpreted for a generation with eating disorders.



OK, I have to disagree with all who are putting down Keira Knightley. My little sister is built the same way and has always been just naturally thin (my sister hates when people ask her if she is anorexic. It hurts her feelings and it's no different than putting down people for being fat). It doesn't mean they have an eating disorder... and I think Keira is beautiful and her acting is phenomenal. She looks like a taller more cheek bone defined Natalie Portman. I love her, thin and all I thought she was an excellent Lizzy Bennet


----------



## pdgujer148

GTAFA said:


> Unless you're talking about _The Producers_ people don't normally set out to fail. People make bad films thinking they will be great, or maybe okay. Often a bad film contains good performances, great music, brilliant writing. And some great films contain mediocre performances. I think we can enjoy something in every movie, good and bad. I suspect the difference between crap and brilliance is sometimes a fine line, especially when the film is ambitious, taking risks, and otherwise making it difficult to be understood (as with Herzog's work). For one thing i think it helps us to recognize the pros & cons of mainstream cinema.



Ok, there was one scene I liked - pure Herzog.

Not a spoiler because it's in the trailer.

A bunch of thugs get shot.

A drugged out Cage shouts something like: "Shoot him again! His soul is still dancing."

Shot of a break dancer spinning like a top next to the corpse.

Blam! They shoot the corpse. The dancer falls. An iguana strolls lesisurely through the carnage.

That made me giggle a bit.


----------



## GTAFA

fat9276 said:


> OK, I have to disagree with all who are putting down Keira Knightley. My little sister is built the same way and has always been just naturally thin (my sister hates when people ask her if she is anorexic. It hurts her feelings and it's no different than putting down people for being fat). It doesn't mean they have an eating disorder... and I think Keira is beautiful and her acting is phenomenal. She looks like a taller more cheek bone defined Natalie Portman. I love her, thin and all I thought she was an excellent Lizzy Bennet



It's just me, no one else, and i didn't put down Keira Knightley, i put down the adaptation for casting someone with a fashion model build in a society that I understood to be verging on zaftig. The performance is great. I wonder, though if we will ever again see historically accurate casting in this sort of part (did we ever? Hollywood has always been a weird mix of character actors and beauty queens).

I admit --and said earlier-- that i am the one with the problem. It's about a kind of fussiness. You see beauty (as does most of the population admittedly). I see actors unable to work unless they're on a diet or seeing a personal trainer.


----------



## cinnamitch

Finally caught Mama Mia on HBO, i wish i had skipped it. I rate it a 5/10


----------



## Nutty

Stand and Deliver 7/10- Good lead performance, but it is the sterotypical cliched 80s movie


----------



## CastingPearls

Glitter. Like Showgirls only cheesier. Still a guilty pleasure. 5/10 (beats a root canal)


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Glitter. Like Showgirls only cheesier. Still a guilty pleasure. 5/10 (beats a root canal)



Someone should have warned ya


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Someone should have warned ya


I was warned but telling me not to do something is like giving a monkey a loaded gun.


----------



## pdgujer148

Just watched "Avatar" on Blu-ray.

In all honesty, I was pretty skeptical about this release. Cameron has been acting like a deluded douche bag since the release of the film. The home video version is obviously one of three obvious double-dips: bare bones version, director's cut, 3-D version. 

Then there is the whole Earth Day bull-crap. 

Forgive me for being a cynic, but "Avatar" has an obvious New Age douchey "Environmental Message" that undermines the thin as rice paper plot, but is pretty much obliterated by the spectacle of the thing.

(That's a nice way of saying that the takeaway for 99.9% of the population was: Tree good, military bad < things go boom in my face are fucking awesome!)

Despite all of the above...

THE BLU-RAY IS AWESOME!

Seriously, the best video transfer ever; it seers the retinas. 

If I had to pick between the trade off between 2-D and 3-D I would pick 2-D. I previously saw this flick on a standard and an IMAX screen and was amazed. I am humbled by how beautiful the 2D home version is.

Again, 9/10


----------



## GTAFA

I watched part of the restored _The Red Shoes_ on TCM last night. It pulled me away from two awesome hockey games (the key one going into overtime, so it was okay that i missed it). * 9 out of 10. *It's not for everyone, a very weird mix of theatrical artifice, ballet, and backstage goings-on. 

For me the biggest impression was the sad realization that dance is still almost completely unexplored in the cinema. Sure, we get movies showing us people dancing; that's not what i mean. I miss films that explore what dance can express and do. 

Now I gotta go find it (turned it on after it had begun). I suppose TCM will happily sell it to me.


----------



## HottiMegan

Lesson learned. Don't read a book before the movie.
The Lovely Bones 7/10
I read the book at Christmas time and loved it so much. It was such a good read. Then the movie came along. I enjoyed the imagery of the "in between" and the surrealistic part of her death but really missed the raw emotions of the family coping with the death of the girl. They totally glossed over the stories of the surviving family. I know it had to be condensed for a movie but wished they would have shown a little more of it. My husband really liked it though. So if you didn't read the book, it will probably be more entertaining.


----------



## Nutty

The Jungle Book 10/10


----------



## Saoirse

Kick Ass 6/10

I liked it a little more than I disliked it, but not by much. It just wasn't as kickass as I was hoping. It was too long for me and the violence was a bit much. Im not one to shy away from violent movies and a lot of my favorite flicks are pretty bloody... I guess it was the fact that a child was the most violent character and I dont really like seeing that. Also- it was like it was being played up as a comedy, but it wasn't all that funny. It was kinda sad to see parents bringing their young children to a movie they thought was all about superheroes, but was really just a movie about tits and blood.


----------



## Blackjack

Watched _*Phantasm*_ last week- it's as creepy as it is cheesy, and I'd give it probably a *6/10*. It's fairly original, which is a redeeming trait in the face of an obviously very low budget production.



Just finished watching _*The Elephant Man*_, and it's a *9/10*. Absolutely heart-wrenching, especially to realize that it is based on truth. An unrecognizable John Hurt gives a performance as John Merrick that is incredibly touching. Also noteworthy is the film's period feel- 19th century London is shown in widescreen black-and-white as a strange collision between Victorian class and the gritty, dirty underworld, all at the birth of the industrial revolution.

Director David Lynch may be the true star here. Although he's known for a stranger, more surreal style (which does show itself from time to time here), he does a lot of more simple sequences, such as the tragic slow zoom in at the end, accompanied by Barber's "Adagio for Strings".

It's an excellent film- humanistic and moving, although depressing.


----------



## HottiMegan

The 4th kind
3/10
It sucked. Lame and boring enough for me to whip out my computer and play games while it played.


----------



## GTAFA

I just saw _The Best Years of Our Lives_ on TCM, a film I've seen many times. It's surprisingly relevant to what's going on today --men coming back from war, people struggling to persuade banks to loan them money even though they have no collateral-- and it's full of wonderful writing, unforgettable moments and great performances. Although it has darkness, it's a beacon of light, one of the most inspiring films I have ever seen. 10 out of 10.

...and now i am going to watch _Singin' in the Rain_.


----------



## CastingPearls

My Life starring Michael Keaton. Anyone who knows me knows I have a fixation on the actor (Beatlejuice, Batman, Batman Returns, Johnny Dangerously, Night Shift, White Noise, Jack Frost, Multiplicity, Good Cop, etc.) but I'd never seen it. I guess the cable winds were in my favor because they were playing his films all day on several premium channels but I'd seen them all.

This one was about a man who discovers he has terminal cancer and he and his wife are expecting their first child so knowing he may not meet his own child, sets out to videotape all the lessons of life while at the same time coming to terms with everything in his own. So poignant and bittersweet--he is such a talented quirky actor and was so good in this role and a nod to a younger pre-botox Nicole Kidman as his wife. 10/10 with a 4/4 on the Kleenex-box scale as well.


----------



## pdgujer148

"The Losers" 6.5/10

"The Losers" isn't a very good movie. However, it has a certain charm to it that makes you suspend criticism and just enjoy the mayhem.

The cast is excellent. Jason Patric (where has he been?) stands out s a crack smoking super-villian. Jeffrey Dean Morgan just keeps proving that Hollywood needs to pay more attention to him. Zoe Saldana is beautiful sans blue makeup. Chris Evans isn't as annoying as usual (He's Captain America - really?). 

The film has a slightly lighter tone than the comic, but it is still a fair adaptation.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> Watched _*Phantasm*_ last week- it's as creepy as it is cheesy, and I'd give it probably a *6/10*. It's fairly original, which is a redeeming trait in the face of an obviously very low budget production.



Check out "Phantasm II". It is more coherent w/o losing the otherworldly weirdness of the original. Coscarelli has a little more $ this time around and was able to increase the scope of the film.

III and IV aren't bad, but aren't particularly memorable either. To much "Let's watch Reggie does goofy shit" for my tastes.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> Check out "Phantasm II". It is more coherent w/o losing the otherworldly weirdness of the original. Coscarelli has a little more $ this time around and was able to increase the scope of the film.
> 
> III and IV aren't bad, but aren't particularly memorable either. To much "Let's watch Reggie does goofy shit" for my tastes.



Yeah, I'm hoping that they're on Netflix streaming. I enjoyed the first one enough to want to see the others- especially since I actually haven't heard a whole lot of _negative _reviews of 3 and 4, just "meh".


----------



## LovelyLiz

*New Moon*. Now let's be clear...I am not a Twilight fan in any way. I am a fan of that werewolf guy's hotness, but that's about it. But my friend and I saw the first one together, so he wanted me to watch this one with him too. On the usual "this is a good, enjoyable film" scale I will give it a 3/10. On the "this film is awesome to mock and make fun of with a good friend" scale I give it a 7/10.


----------



## Saoirse

Date Night 9/10

Hilarious! Fey and Carell play well together and are surprisingly a great comedic duo! Plus- shirtless Mark Wahlberg. :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

*City of God*

A film set in the Brazilian slum of Cidade de Deus, following the various plot threads of the many characters with ease and skill. It's very much a horror movie, of a somewhat different sort; it deals with the stark and unsettling realities of the projects, much like _Slumdog Millionaire_ does, and without the hope.

All in all, it's a *10/10*.


----------



## KHayes666

The Losers

7 out of 10


About as cliche as it gets but fun nontheless


----------



## CastingPearls

The Merry Gentleman - 9/10 (slightly tedious but good plot and starred Micheal Keaton <of course>)


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *City of God*
> 
> All in all, it's a *10/10*.



I will 2nd that 10/10. "City of God" tore me apart.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Synecdoche New York
10/10


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Last week my sister and I went to see Death @ A Funreal...and it was okay!
I thought that it would be much funnier than it was, but I score it a five! Honestly whomever is thinking about seeing this movie, I would wait until it comes out on DVD or cable tv


----------



## balletguy

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> Last week my sister and I went to see Death @ A Funreal...and it was okay!
> I thought that it would be much funnier than it was, but I score it a five! Honestly whomever is thinking about seeing this movie, I would wait until it comes out on DVD or cable tv





Thats a shame becasue the orginal one was amazing. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LovelyLiz

rg770Ibanez said:


> Synecdoche New York
> 10/10



AGREED!!! I loved this movie too. I really want to watch it again.


----------



## furious styles

rg770Ibanez said:


> Synecdoche New York
> 10/10



the real 8 1/2 remake .. with the magnitude of Kane tossed in. i 10/10'd it as well.


----------



## Saoirse

The Slammin' Salmon 8/10

Funnier than Club Dread, but not as funny as Super Troopers.

Michael Clarke Duncan gets an A+


----------



## pdgujer148

This will come as no surprise...

*"A Nightmare on Elm Street" (2010) |1/10|*

I suppose I should cop to why I saw this in the first place. Well, Jackie Earle Haley kicked major ass as Rorschach in "Watchmen" and I was interested to see what he would do with Freddy Krueger.

The short answer is, "He [email protected]*%ing sucks as Freddy Kruger."

It isn't entirely Haley's fault. The redesigned character makeup is dreadful. Kruger looks less like a burn victim and more a rotten potato masquerading as a Na'vi. The design makes it impossible for Haley to show any nuance whatsoever. 

The only decent thing about this film is that Bay and friends decided to go back to Wes Craven's original character rather than the cartoon bogeyman of the sequels. Freddy back to being a psychotic child molester rather than some kind of semi-lovable antihero. 

Unfortunately, the filmmakers seemed afraid that audiences would be disappointed if Kruger was completely overhauled and wrote a scrip full of head-slappingly bad one-liners.

With the exception of the always interesting Clancy Brown, the cast is universally awful. They don't even make a effort to look tired, or frightened, or anything greater than network television feedstock.

The most unforgivable aspect of the film is that with the nightmare sequences have no sense of style. I know the budget for this was most likely modest by today's standards, but Craven's was minuscule and he managed to create dreamscapes that were both recognizable and terrifying. This film envisions Freddy's world as a furnace room lit by community theater techs.

This is crap. Avoid it in the theater, avoid it on DVD, avoid it entirely.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> This will come as no surprise...
> 
> *"A Nightmare on Elm Street" (2010) |1/10|*



This is not a surprise at all to me.



> I suppose I should cop to why I saw this in the first place. Well, Jackie Earle Haley kicked major ass as Rorschach in "Watchmen" and I was interested to see what he would do with Freddy Krueger.
> 
> The short answer is, "He [email protected]*%ing sucks as Freddy Kruger."



This, however, is.


----------



## ClockworkOrange

pdgujer148 said:


> This will come as no surprise...
> 
> *"A Nightmare on Elm Street" (2010) |1/10|*
> 
> I suppose I should cop to why I saw this in the first place. Well, Jackie Earle Haley kicked major ass as Rorschach in "Watchmen" and I was interested to see what he would do with Freddy Krueger.
> 
> The short answer is, "He [email protected]*%ing sucks as Freddy Kruger."
> 
> It isn't entirely Haley's fault. The redesigned character makeup is dreadful. Kruger looks less like a burn victim and more a rotten potato masquerading as a Na'vi. The design makes it impossible for Haley to show any nuance whatsoever.
> 
> The only decent thing about this film is that Bay and friends decided to go back to Wes Craven's original character rather than the cartoon bogeyman of the sequels. Freddy back to being a psychotic child molester rather than some kind of semi-lovable antihero.
> 
> Unfortunately, the filmmakers seemed afraid that audiences would be disappointed if Kruger was completely overhauled and wrote a scrip full of head-slappingly bad one-liners.
> 
> With the exception of the always interesting Clancy Brown, the cast is universally awful. They don't even make a effort to look tired, or frightened, or anything greater than network television feedstock.
> 
> The most unforgivable aspect of the film is that with the nightmare sequences have no sense of style. I know the budget for this was most likely modest by today's standards, but Craven's was minuscule and he managed to create dreamscapes that were both recognizable and terrifying. This film envisions Freddy's world as a furnace room lit by community theater techs.
> 
> This is crap. Avoid it in the theater, avoid it on DVD, avoid it entirely.




How can you replace Robert Englund as Freddy anyway? Jason is easy because he never talks, he just slowly catches up to you even if you've stolen Speed Racer's car. This movie was going to fail from the get-go. If you're going to re-make a Wes Craven movie, make it something more obscure like Deadly Friend or something  

I saw "Weirdsville" and it's just like it sounds. I think it has the potential to be better every time you watch it as there's definitely some good subtle lines/humor. Going with 7/10. Drugs, Satanists, and Dwarves in medieval armor, what else do you want from a movie?


----------



## AuntHen

Caught a little bit of "Pirates of The Carribean-Dead Man's Chest" again on TV the other night... 9/10

I give it a 9 because it is not my fave one, but man... Johnny Depp and the other pirates make me laugh so hard and of course I love Orlando Bloom

I love the end when Barbosa comes back... Geoffrey Rush is one of my ALL time favorite actors (I mean, the man is amazing!) so for me, he needs to be in and stay in this series


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Hot Tub Time Machine*: 9/10

Okay, yeah, this high score is not for cinematic greatness...but it was a damn fun movie to watch! (Also, I am pretty sure the writers gave themselves the task to make sure every possible bodily fluid made an appearance in the movie.) I laughed out loud several times - and I think that's because it was actually really funny, and not just because I'm a little loopy after 2 nights of 4-5 hours of sleep.


----------



## MissCantBeWrong

I watched It's Complicated last night. I'd say 8 out of 10 - it was just a fluffy, fun little movie.


----------



## willowmoon

Just watched "District 9" on DVD last night -- really, really good movie. Starts off in a "COPS" style filming for about 20 minutes but then everything really picks up -- very cool & highly recommended! I'd give it an 8.5 out of 10 ....


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> Just watched "District 9" on DVD last night -- really, really good movie. Starts off in a "COPS" style filming for about 20 minutes but then everything really picks up -- very cool & highly recommended! I'd give it an 8.5 out of 10 ....


That was a really good film. I'm really liking those pseudo-live action and reality-type films lately.


----------



## Saoirse

How To Train Your Dragon 10/10

LOVED THIS MOVIE!

Really cant say enough good things about this film without giving it away. I loved the story and I loved the characters (and voices)!!!!

I was crying during some parts. I was absolutely in love with the Toothless the Dragon, and their relationship makes me think of my relationship with my own pets. 

The story could teach people a lot of things.



plus- Gerard Butler, Craig Ferguson and Jay Baruchel!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

The Lovely Bones 10/10
was a really good movie


----------



## CastingPearls

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> The Lovely Bones 10/10
> was a really good movie


Just saw it. Agree 100% and Stan Tucci deserved an award for his role as the killer.


----------



## Weirdo890

Citizen Kane - 10/10

I bought this a while ago, but it was only a few days ago that I decided to watch it. I think it lives up to the hype. I was mesmerized from the beginning. I already knew what Rosebud was, but it was the journey that was the most interesting to me.

Orson Welles gives such a powerful performance as Charles Foster Kane. Everyone else played their roles phenomenally. It's such a shame what happened to this film when it came out. Just imagine what Orson Welles could have accomplished if this film had been a success upon its release, the type of films he could have made. Oh well, we can only wonder now.


----------



## Blackjack

Weirdo890 said:


> Citizen Kane - 10/10
> 
> I already knew what Rosebud was, but it was the journey that was the most interesting to me.



You know, that's one of the biggest things for me when I saw the film- that what is considered one of the most cryptic the film is, ultimately, such a minor item in the experience. That said, it's still a point of significant debate as to its meaning, and rightly so.

The film's incredible. We watched it in a film class, and it was the only film that I simply could not analyze, because I couldn't remove myself from it to do so.


----------



## Blackjack

By the way, currently watching *Drag Me To Hell*. Raimi's as good as I've ever seen, and the film bounces back and forth from a dark (and sometimes cartoonishly absurd) comedy to legitimately eerie horror.

For example, the nose bleed scene at work, followed by the scene where Christine gets terrorized at home; or, a little later on, the dinner scene at Clay's parents' house.

It's a bloody, gory delight that's not for the faint of heart. And I hate that the kitty got killed, too, even though it's kind of a minor part, but I'm a cat person, so it'd bug me anyways.


----------



## Nutty

Tommy Boy-8/10


"Faat guy in a little coat....."


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

_The Philidelphia (sp?) Story_ with Katie Hepburn, Cary Grant, & Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## kristineirl

it wasn't the _very_ last movie i've seen, but it's the only one worth noting.
Where the Wild Things Are - 10/10

Brilliant, heartrending, inspiring.


----------



## Nutty

kristineirl said:


> it wasn't the _very_ last movie i've seen, but it's the only one worth noting.
> Where the Wild Things Are - 10/10
> 
> Brilliant, heartrending, inspiring.



I would see it, but that looks like that would scare the poop out of children


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> I would see it, but that looks like that would scare the poop out of children


You're not a child anyway. Besides the book was written for children and the film was very well done. 
When I was a child, I liked the artwork but thought the story was so-so, (I thought Max was a horrible brat) but maybe this had something to do with the fact that unless one was a princess, there weren't as many female protagonists than male and I wanted more. The film though was very thought provoking.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> You're not a child anyway. Besides the book was written for children and the film was very well done.
> When I was a child, I liked the artwork but thought the story was so-so, (I thought Max was a horrible brat) but maybe this had something to do with the fact that unless one was a princess, there weren't as many female protagonists than male and I wanted more. The film though was very thought provoking.



I remember i was terrified by the ogre when I was 5. I seriously thought he was going to break down my door and drag me to his island.


----------



## kristineirl

Nutty said:


> I would see it, but that looks like that would scare the poop out of children



I feel bad for the parents that took their kids to watch it, because it most certainly was not a movie for children in the way Land Before Time might be. It is emotionally intense and that's what makes it remarkable to me. To see real emotions as tangible "wild things" and to really get a sense of how they show up in max was incredible. 

It was just so well done, and is now easily in my top three movies of all time.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CastingPearls said:


> Just saw it. Agree 100% and Stan Tucci deserved an award for his role as the killer.



I agree with you he should did a really good job with his role!


----------



## Nutty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I agree with you he should did a really good job with his role!



Yeah but I think Christoph Waltz still delivered a more powerful performance, thus deserving his Oscar :/


----------



## Weirdo890

*A Fistful of Dollars* - 10/10

This movie is awesome on every level. Clint Eastwood plays one of the most awesome, badass characters to ever have graced the silver screen. He is both a caring individual and a manipulative mastermind. I also have to mention the beautiful cinematography. Every shot is a beautiful masterpiece of composition. The action is amazing. I love the characters. Sergio Leone is a master filmmaker.

*The Princess and the Frog* - 6.5/10

Speaking as a fan of Disney and 2D Animation, I have to say this film left me somewhat disappointed. Artistically speaking, it's beautiful. The colors are incredible, the backgrounds are beautiful, every is staged very clearly, etc. However, the story is weak in areas. Some of the characters, like Louis the Alligator, are dull and weigh down the story.The Shadow Man, while cool in visual terms, had no clear motivation and really didn't inspire me in any way. My biggest issue is how they treat the character Lawrence, Prince Naveen's servant. His situation is a great chance for character development, but he is swept aside so curtly that we can never truly learn anything about him. We are told his situation, but not how it effects him. Prince Naveen and Tiana are fun and appealing though, so the movie has that going for it. However, I loved Charlotte and her father. They were both very funny and entertaining to watch. Overall, an okay film. Not as great as other Disney films, but entertaining in its own right.


----------



## fat hiker

An Unfinished Life - 8.5/10

While the story line is a bit banal and predictable, the acting is wonderful (but then, they did hire Robert Redford, Camryn Mannheim, Morgan Freeman and Jennifer Lopez!) and the setting and cinematography is both beautiful and fun (a pair of cats watching a scene along with us?). I'd recommend it.


----------



## pdgujer148

* Iron Man 2 |8/10|*

If Iron Man 2 disappoints it is only because the first film was so unexpectedly goodthis is popcorn filmmaking at its best.

The rest of this isnt so much a review as it is a series of random comments

Im pleased that they replaced Terrence Howard as Rhodey. Rhodey has a much bigger part in this film and I dont think I would have been able to stand his narcoleptic turtle impression for more than a few minutes. Don Cheadle plays the part in 2 and hes great.

Im not going to refute the Too much Stark; not enough Iron Man debate. Its true; there are only a handful of action sequences in the film. I like the approach. The film takes the time to flesh out the characters and establish motivations for their actions. Ill happily sacrifice a few explosions for character I can care about.

Public Service: There is a short bit of fan service if you wait for the credits to end.

Public Service 2: It isnt worth waiting for. *SPOILER* Agent Coulson (of SHIELD) finds Thor's hammer in the desert. Big Whoop. *END SPOILER.*


----------



## rellis10

I watched Spirited Away a couple of nights ago.

It's an anime film that's extremely highly rated from whoever i'v talked to about it. It's currently in the Top 50 on IMDB if i remember correctly. But maybe it was me being used to more wrestern styled films, or that i just didnt 'get' the film...I have to say i didnt find it as good as i hoped. Dont get me wrong, it's a GOOD film, just not as great as it was made out imo.

7.5/10


----------



## pdgujer148

*"The Descent 2" |5.5/10|*

I wasn't expecting much out of this direct to video sequel, so I was somewhat surprised when the first half of the film turned out to be pretty darn good. The filmmakers definitely understand what made the first film scary and keep the monsters at bay and let the environment create the tension. 

Unfortunately it all falls apart when the film starts quoting key scenes from the first film. The first film had a scene where the main character fell into a pool of blood and body parts. In the sequel they replace the gore with a pool of urine and shit. So, not only is the scene unoriginal, it is crass and stupid as well. This happens time and time again--the makers keep on trying to top scenes from the original rather than taking the story in a new direction.

Eventually, the film just implodes when a character who died in the first movie shows up with no explanation as to how she escaped certain death.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Ghost Writer 10/10 Brosnan and McGregor were great in the Polanski film that kind of touched on Tony Blair.


----------



## Paquito

A Nightmare On Elm Street - 7/10

I didn't hate it as much as most other people did. I liked how the victims were all interconnected to Freddy, making the killings more personal than the original. But I'm curious as to how sequels would turn out, since there are really only two people left that Freddy could kill. However, they didn't really keep the humor out of Freddy, since the thing was riddled with puns.


----------



## Nutty

Song of The South-9/10

I loved this movie! I couldn't give it a full 10/10 cause it had some racism.


----------



## soulwreck20

iron man 2 20 out of 10 best movie ever


----------



## willowmoon

Nutty said:


> Song of The South-9/10
> 
> I loved this movie! I couldn't give it a full 10/10 cause it had some racism.



I'm amazed at how hardly anybody I know has ever heard of this movie before. But then again as far as i know, this has never gotten an "official" full VHS/DVD/BluRay release, at least not here in the States.


----------



## CastingPearls

willowmoon said:


> I'm amazed at how hardly anybody I know has ever heard of this movie before. But then again as far as i know, this has never gotten an "official" full VHS/DVD/BluRay release, at least not here in the States.


Disney has officially said it will never be released in the states due to racial controversy. IMy dad had asked for it and I hardly remembered it but I was able to purchase the dvd online from Europe for him.


----------



## furious styles

Cidade De Deus / City of God : 9/10 - not as earthshatteringly amazing as I had been told but still a very well made movie. fantastic character development and nice (if a bit disjointed) cinematographic styling.


----------



## Micara

Letters to Juliet- 8/10

I have to be in a rare mood to watch a chick flick, and luckily today I was since I had already planned to take my mom and daughter to it in honor of Mother's Day.

It was pretty good, overall- I just love Amanda Seyfried, so I'd pretty much watch her in anything except "Dear John". Vanessa Redgrave is just sublime and gorgeous. It was a little reminiscent of "Under the Tuscan Sun" for me, although not quite as good. 

It was a bit predictable in parts, but I liked that it sort of made fun of it's predictability, such as when Sophie is standing on a balcony and Charlie is below her and he says "Oh, come on!"  It also seemed to drag on a bit for me, but then I'm not exactly the kind of person who can sit still for hours on end.

Overall, I thought it was a touching and charming movie. I didn't cry, which isn't surprising, but my mom did. And it actually kind of spoke to me and reaffirmed some things that I have been thinking about and that have been happening to me lately.  Basically, that it's never too late for love. :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch

Went old school and watched I Remember Mama. Movie was made in 1948 and starred Irene Dunne. I rate it a 10/10. Good family movie.


----------



## Nutty

Iron Man 2-7/10

Good action but plot is loosely explained.


----------



## pdgujer148

Nine |5/10|

"Nine" is an extravagant spectacle of a movie, and it succeeds on that level. However, I was pretty much bored by the thing and had a hard time caring about what I was watching.

The performances are pretty good. Daniel Day Lewis doesn't so much embody Frederico Fellini as he does Marcello Mastroianni playing his version of Fellini. His voice is a bit thin (Raul Julia originated the role and had, as you would expect, a more robust singing voice). Still, he looks great (though again, more like Mastroianni), and his perfomace is top notch.

Sophia Loren, Nicole Kidman, Judi Dench, and Marion Cotillard all bring beauty, class, and grace to their parts. Penélope Cruz, and Kate Hudson both pretty much suck--sad because Cruz has the best number in the musical. Surprise! The standout is Stacy Ann Ferguson (Fergie). Her number is great. 

So, so far, it all sounds pretty good, right?

The first problem is that the film refuses to be a musical. The characters chatter over the songs, songs stop and start for no good reason, and only a handful of numbers are allowed to stand on their own. They go to such trouble to make sure that it is clear that the songs are running in Lewis' imagination that they neuter them. Meanwhile every song (and there are a number of them) that doesn't fit into this "realistic" way of presentation has been removed or altered. This is a musical with over 1/4 of its songs removed. Their loss is noticeable as the movie has uneven stretches with no music and then barrels through three numbers back to back.

Bottom line. If you don't like musicals you won't like this. If you are a Fellini fan you'll think this film is a travesty but like some of the imagery. If you like pretty women in costumes and sparkly things, this film is serviceable.


----------



## pdgujer148

*The Slammin' Salmon |5/10|*

The Slammin' Salmon is a terrible title for a movie and it is emblematic of the poor choices _Broken Lizard_ made while making this tepid comedy.

I like _Broken Lizard_ bunches, but this one never goes anywhere. Jokes take forever to pay off, and when they do they are more worthy of a polite golf clap than a laugh. I understand that _Broken Lizards_ brand of comedy can be hit or miss; ranging from consistently funny ("Super Troopers") to intermittently funny ("Club Dread"). However, when you tally up the hits and misses this one is mostly misses.

Ill give the film this: Michael Clarke Duncan (the only non-comedic actor) is hilarious in this film and completely saves it from being a total waste. He steals every scene he is in. Also, of the regular troop, Jay Chandrasekhar holds his own and has some very funny scenes.


----------



## Lamia

cinnamitch said:


> Went old school and watched I Remember Mama. Movie was made in 1948 and starred Irene Dunne. I rate it a 10/10. Good family movie.



I LOVE this movie and I love Irene Dunn! She had such sass!

I finally got to see District 9. 10/10 I love this movie. This is in my top 5 list of best sci-fi movies ever. Original and very unpredictable. I've only seen it once so far which makes me sad.


----------



## willowmoon

Lamia said:


> I LOVE this movie and I love Irene Dunn! She had such sass!
> 
> I finally got to see District 9. 10/10 I love this movie. This is in my top 5 list of best sci-fi movies ever. Original and very unpredictable. I've only seen it once so far which makes me sad.



Yep it was really really good -- and they WILL be making a sequel to it, I just hope it's at least as good as the original.


----------



## rellis10

Scanners

A David Cronenberg (sp?) cult sci-fi from the 80's being shown as part of BBC 2's 80's Season.

A subclass of humanity has emerged with the ability to control minds (the eponymous Scanners) but as a division of them attempts to fight society the govornment recruits a newly discovered Scanner to track down and kill the vicious leader of this group.

Personally i enjoyed the film although if you're not used to this kind of style then it might not work well with you. The now infamous exploding head scene, combined with other moments of violence and gory special effects punctuate what is actually a well orchistrated story that explores the nature of humanity as most of Cronenberg's films tend to do.

There are a couple of nice twists and turns, and the ending was great (if a little over the top on the special effects) in my opinion.

Overall i'd say 8/10


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> Scanners
> 
> A David Cronenberg (sp?) cult sci-fi from the 80's being shown as part of BBC 2's 80's Season.
> 
> A subclass of humanity has emerged with the ability to control minds (the eponymous Scanners) but as a division of them attempts to fight society the govornment recruits a newly discovered Scanner to track down and kill the vicious leader of this group.
> 
> Personally i enjoyed the film although if you're not used to this kind of style then it might not work well with you. The now infamous exploding head scene, combined with other moments of violence and gory special effects punctuate what is actually a well orchistrated story that explores the nature of humanity as most of Cronenberg's films tend to do.
> 
> There are a couple of nice twists and turns, and the ending was great (if a little over the top on the special effects) in my opinion.
> 
> Overall i'd say 8/10



Classic film -- and the theatrical movie poster is probably more iconic than the movie itself. Even people that have never seen that movie seem to know that poster quite well. 

"Videodrome" is another really interesting one by Cronenberg, although I do prefer the novelization.


----------



## Weirdo890

Nutty said:


> Song of The South-9/10
> 
> I loved this movie! I couldn't give it a full 10/10 cause it had some racism.



I have that on a bootleg DVD from Japan. I got it at a comic-book convention. It definitely has its share of prejudices. However, the greatest sin it commits in my eyes is it's boring for the most part. The animated segments are the best parts. They're full of great characters, animation, backgrounds, etc. The live-action segments to me were dull and overbearingly sappy. I give it 6/10, mostly for the animation.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Magnolia*: 10/10

This is absolutely one of my favorite movies of all time. I found out a friend of mine hadn't seen it, so I thrust it upon him and we watched it together today.


----------



## pdgujer148

mcbeth said:


> *Magnolia*: 10/10
> 
> This is absolutely one of my favorite movies of all time. I found out a friend of mine hadn't seen it, so I thrust it upon him and we watched it together today.



The Mutual Admiration Society forbids that I Rep you for this post; but, 100% agreement! Magnolia is marvelous!


----------



## cinnamitch

Well evidently my mind has turned to mush. I watched The Ugly Dachshund which is from the Disney era of Herbie, Shaggy DA etc. I give it a 6 out of 10 just for mindless entertainment

Then I watched White Fang- 10 out of 10 because i like the movie and love the Visuals of Alaska. ( If it was even shot in Alaska that is)


----------



## rellis10

Sunshine

A visually stunning Sci Fi from Danny Boyle (director of Slumdog Millionaire). The Sun is dying and must be restarted by dropping a massive stellar bomb into the middle of it. A crew of 8 scientists and astronauts are 16 months into their journy to the sun when things start to go awry.

This film is a marmite experience. I am the only person in my family who likes it, in fact i love it, and the others disliked it alot. This, i believe, stems from it's discussion of subjects such as religion that can put alot of people off.

There are some very nice twists, as i'v come to expect from Danny Boyle films. The ending is a truly beautiful piece of cinema, and there were many moments where i was simply blown away by scenes.

For me, 9/10. For somebody else....who knows.


----------



## frankman

pdgujer148 said:


> Nine |5/10|
> 
> "Nine" is an extravagant spectacle of a movie, and it succeeds on that level. However, I was pretty much bored by the thing and had a hard time caring about what I was watching.
> 
> The performances are pretty good. Daniel Day Lewis doesn't so much embody Frederico Fellini as he does Marcello Mastroianni playing his version of Fellini. His voice is a bit thin (Raul Julia originated the role and had, as you would expect, a more robust singing voice). Still, he looks great (though again, more like Mastroianni), and his perfomace is top notch.
> 
> [I snipped all your valid points for brevity]
> 
> Bottom line. If you don't like musicals you won't like this. If you are a Fellini fan you'll think this film is a travesty but like some of the imagery. If you like pretty women in costumes and sparkly things, this film is serviceable.



Kate Hudson is in Nine. That alone is a visual +2.
(That being said, most of her movies are mediocre at best, but man she's pretty)


----------



## GTAFA

frankman said:


> Kate Hudson is in Nine. That alone is a visual +2.
> (That being said, most of her movies are mediocre at best, but man she's pretty)



I think Kate Hudson has been given a raw deal. Elsewhere in this thread i think i saw someone criticize her performance. Why do some stars automatically get acclaim? i don't get it. Nicole Kidman's singing in Moulin Rouge was okay, as was Ewan Macgregor. To hear the press (and the Oscars) you'd think Kidman was awesome and Macgregor tonedeaf. They were about the same, a pair of singers who are competent.

Similarly, Kate Hudson's performance in Nine hasn't had any sort of critical support. I don't get it. I was ready, to be honest, to hate the girl. Her mother rubs me the wrong way. Grrr. Except that her projects are really interesting. Really. Ever see the _Four Feathers_ (with Heath Ledger btw)? She's wonderful in that, in a totally impossible role(it's not her fault that the movie is simply too long). Her English accent is terrific. But she's like the reincarnation of Rodney Dangerfield, only prettier. What has a girl gotta do to get some respect? I thought she was the best vocalist of all the Hollywood heavies in this film.


----------



## Lamia

willowmoon said:


> Yep it was really really good -- and they WILL be making a sequel to it, I just hope it's at least as good as the original.



As long as Peter Jackson is involved I feel comfortable with a sequel. 

Last movie I watched was Serenity for 100th time 10/10. I got the entire Firefly series on DVD getting ready to watch it again. I finally got my the rest of my stuff out of storage it was like finding treasure.


----------



## CastingPearls

Imposter ('01) 10/10 Gary Sinese, Madeleine Stowe and an impressive as usual BHM Vince D'Onofrio

I've seen this film maybe 6 times but kept missing the last crucial 5 minutes. Finally saw it and have to say it had all the elements that make this big girl tingle. 

Synopsis: An agent (D'Onofrio) pursues a scientist (Sinese) suspected of being a clone. Think Les Miz only interplanetary and even more bureaucratic. And no farking singing. 

Futuristic, man candy, plot twists, betrayal, angst ridden love, and a WTF ending.


----------



## superodalisque

The Trip (1967) 

a Roger Corman film with Peter Fonda, Bruce Dern and Dennis Hopper.

about a guy, Peter Fonda, a commercial director's trip on acid. a 10 for being a snapshot of the times probably a 6 for story but really fun to watch. this came out before Easy Rider.



http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/drama/watch/v18694795NsRDNP5Z


----------



## Saoirse

Robin Hood 9/10

It was baller, pretty much. Loved the merry men, they were definitely the best part! The story was solid, very interesting. Plenty of eye candy, but not enough nudity and zero sex. boooo!


----------



## snuggletiger

The Producers with Nathan Lane & Matthew Broderick 7/10
Wil Farrell is hilarious and yes Uma is cute, but the absence of LSD, and the retooling of the Musical number just made me go NEXTTTT. Stick to the Gene Wilder/Zero Mostel version.


----------



## snuggletiger

willowmoon said:


> I'm amazed at how hardly anybody I know has ever heard of this movie before. But then again as far as i know, this has never gotten an "official" full VHS/DVD/BluRay release, at least not here in the States.



Not to sound racist in any way but the film was made in the Mid 1940's. unfortunately at the time you still had people who considered President Truman's 1948 plank to outlaw lynching as controversial and led to the Southern States walking out of the 1948 convention. I thought Brer Rabbit was neat.


----------



## GTAFA

mcbeth said:


> *Magnolia*: 10/10
> 
> This is absolutely one of my favorite movies of all time. I found out a friend of mine hadn't seen it, so I thrust it upon him and we watched it together today.



I think it was a very influential film, if you look at other interlinked anthology films such as _Crash, _or_ Love, Actually _(there are lots more, but those are the first two to come to mind..._Bobby _is another one).It's so intense, I realize now that I haven't watched it in ages, and maybe only saw it twice in total because it was so overpowering. Yup, it's definitely time to watch it again. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GTAFA

snuggletiger said:


> The Producers with Nathan Lane & Matthew Broderick 7/10
> Wil Farrell is hilarious and yes Uma is cute, but the absence of LSD, and the retooling of the Musical number just made me go NEXTTTT. Stick to the Gene Wilder/Zero Mostel version.



I haven't been able to bring myself to see this because it's so obviously derivative (a film of a musical from a film?), and unlikely to have the magic of the original. Without Kenneth Mars --who plays Hans Liebkin in the film-- I cringe at the thought. He seems to be the best of Brooks' regulars at doing a German accent, considering his other brilliant bit in _Young Frankenstein_, as the Police inspector. So now there's a musical based on Mel Brooks' other masterpiece, namely _Young Frankenstein. _It was staged in a number of places around the world including Toronto. The reviews said "not as good an adaptation as that of _The Producers",_ ...so there's another one i won't see.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Taking Chance 8/10 it is a HBO film staring Kevin Bacon, as a USMC Colonel who volunteers to take the body of a dead solider back to his family. I found it to be a very interesting movie to watch. There were some awkward moments which I didn't like. In all a great movie.


----------



## Blackjack

*The Untouchables*

Outstanding film. *10/10*.


----------



## frankman

Looking up at someone falling down. Great shot: 

View attachment untouchables.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

frankman said:


> Looking up at someone falling down. Great shot:



If not for how awesome Billy Drago is, the blue-screening in those couple of shots would have seemed way cheesier. Awesome concept, though, to reverse the angle that's usually seen.


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> If not for how awesome Billy Drago is, the blue-screening in those couple of shots would have seemed way cheesier. Awesome concept, though, to reverse the angle that's usually seen.



He is one scary villain, that's for sure.

I also love the fact that sean Connery plays an Irishman. He already played a Spaniard which was basically the same role. 

Sean Connery is always Sean Connery, the coolest (Scots)man to ever walk the face of the Earth while not being Clint Eastwood.


----------



## GTAFA

Blackjack said:


> *The Untouchables*
> Outstanding film. *10/10*.



Can a great film be under-rated? definitely, it's 10 out of 10. The film is close to perfect, and deserves to be ranked with the greatest films Hollywood ever produced. There are several amazing performances, including de Niro going crazy a couple of times, Costner and Connery as quiet beacons of goodness, and one of the best filmscores ever by Ennio Morricone.

Here's the last 6 1/2 minutes from youtube. It's better from the DVD where you can turn the volume up, so that the music overwhelms you, the way it's supposed to, but even here it's amazing. DiPalma uses Morricone's music to grab your emotions with astonishing authority. I've seen it a million times, and i still can't watch it without getting misty-eyed as Ness looks at a picture of his fallen comrades. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B7rDjX7s54

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Blackjack

GTAFA said:


> Can a great film be under-rated? definitely, it's 10 out of 10. The film is close to perfect, and deserves to be ranked with the greatest films Hollywood ever produced. There are several amazing performances, including de Niro going crazy a couple of times, Costner and Connery as quiet beacons of goodness, and one of the best filmscores ever by Ennio Morricone.



Holy shit, I shoulda _known _that was Morricone.

If there's one major criticism I have of the film, it's that de Niro was underused. Great actor, great character, but I thought that the bits with Capone felt very side-plot. I really wish that we'd seen a little more Capone. This doesn't detract from the film overall, though- in fact, it was very much an afterthought for me that didn't even pop into my head until hours later.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Finally watched *Zombieland* that I've had from Netflix for like 2 months already... I'd give it a *9/10*. Very fun to watch in a let's-suspend-all-disbelief-and-just-enjoy-the-ride sort of way. Woody Harrelson is great.


----------



## crazygood

I watched Where the Wild Things Are (2/10) and Zombieland (9/10) back to back. If it hadn't been for Zombieland, I would have walked out of that theater completely depressed. WtWTA was such a let-down, but Zombieland saved the day by being completely hilarious. I totally get the terror of zombie clowns and LMAO :bow: Bill Murray. 

The last movie I watched was Why Did I Get Married Too?, which I would give a 7/10. Not always a fan of Tyler Perry's preachiness but that was easy to overlook in this movie. Janet Jackson gave an amazing performance. I cried.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Saw *Shrek Forever After *tonight in 3-D with the girl. I'd give it an *8/10*. As far as the Shrek movies go, I rate this one slightly below the second movie (which places it far, far above the third), but this one had its perks for sure. For one, I enjoy that the story is once again about Shrek, and not about everyone else! Plus, it's nice to see what might have happened, kinda thing. It had me laughing more at the jokes that weren't all simply "pop-culture satire", though that has always been the Shrek trademark. And in all honesty, I didn't find anything really to be disappointed with in how they ended the series. Some small appearances by old characters, a little less of some of the main characters (I was a bit disappointed by the lack of Puss In Boots, but I get that they kinda used his character to tie the two realities together a bit more, to push the plot if you will), and just a fun watch altogether. The 3-D effects were neat, but I don't feel they really added anything to the show. A bit different from *How To Train Your Dragon*, the last movie I saw in theater which Dreamworks also does in 3-D (which, I'd rate at about a 9 or 10 - I loved it), where I really feel that watching it in 3-D made it a LOT more fun! So, if you plan on seeing it, IMHO, you could save yourself the extra few bucks and not worry about the 3-D. But it's still a movie worth seeing!


----------



## Scorsese86

I've just seen two movies that I've just been pushing back and back for a long time. They didn't appeal to me, I feel, but out of bore, I ended up watching both two:

_Crossroads_ - yes, the Britney Spears movie. I am a big fan of Dan Aykroyd, and I've always said I should see that movie... but always found plenty of reasons why not. But now I did. And, man, I regret. What an awful, predictable, boring, pointless film. 1/10

_Paul Blart: Mall Cop_ - I like Kevin James, but the negative reviews really put me off. So I never saw the film until today. And I was pleasently surprised. It's cute, funny and it has a heart. Very entertaining. 7/10


----------



## GTAFA

_Tarzan, the Ape Man_ (1932), the first Tarzan movie with Johnny Weissmuller was just on TCM. I remember seeing it as a child. 7 out of 10

I saw the complete (reconstructed as well as possible, that is) _Metropolis_ (1927), including a modern recording of the original score for the film. 10 out of 10 (oh my God yes). I've seen bits and pieces of other versions, and feel very glad to see this, but sad that the original had been lost (this is rebuilt from fragments from all over the world).


----------



## rellis10

Rear Window (1954)

First of all, i know i'm only 21 but i hold absolutely no bias against older films. 12 Angry Men and The Good The Bad And The Ugly are two of my top 5 favorite films.

That is pretty much building up to me saying....i wasnt a massive fan of the film. I suspect it's because i'v endured many a parody/spoof of this film that completely detracted from the drama i got when i actually saw it properly.

I am not saying it's a bad film, far from it. It's a very good film with great acting and a very tension-heavy plot. For those not aware of the story (although i'm positive many have) James Stewart's character is stuck in his apartment in a wheelchair having broken his leg, he spends his days looking out of the window at his many neighbours untill this day he sees one of them murder their wife.....or have they?

If i hadnt had the film ruined by numberous spoofs (most notably The Simpsons) i think i would have liked it alot more. As it was, i'd give it...

7.5/10


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom

Iron man 2 was the last film I watched, and I must say I was sort of disappointed with it. 

Thankfully they added more action to this movie yet they also added more drama as well. I feel as though I had just watched Spider-man 2 considering all the drama they through in the storyline.

All in all I would give the movie a 7 out of 10.


----------



## Witch-King

Lord of The Rings: Return of The King 11/10


Surprised?


----------



## Mz Taz

Inglorious Basterds

Brad Pitts accent made the film into a comedy and the way he scrunched his eyes up


----------



## Micara

Kick Ass- 8/10

I really liked it. Mostly I liked Hit Girl. She was pretty awesome. She reminds me of my kid a little bit.


----------



## willowmoon

Death Valley: The Revenge of Bloody Bill -- when the movie's tagline is "The South Has Risen ... From the Dead!", you know it's probably gonna be pretty bad. And it is. I'd give it a 3 out of 10, and maybe that was too generous.


----------



## frankman

Witch-King said:


> Lord of The Rings: Return of The King 11/10
> 
> 
> Surprised?



Yeah. As a movie, it's not that good. I'd give it a 7,5 for a fulfilling ending (actually, a whole bunch of endings), and for being infinitely better than part 2.


----------



## rellis10

Kick-Ass

A teenager wonders why nobody tries to be a superhero when so many people read about them in comics. So, he creates a superhero complete with constume....but things go wrong when he gets on the wrong side of a mob-boss. However he has help from two allies in a similar mould to himself.

I loved this film, watched it literally less than half an hour ago and i think i might watch it again tonight. It's a great premise for a film and one that doesnt shy away from delivering ugly, gory moments. That may be at odds with the comic-book youth oriented aspect of the idea but i promise you it's handled well enough to blend in seemlessly.

I didnt know the main actor before this film, but Aaron Johnson plays the role of the eponymous Kick-Ass well and handles emotional scenes equally as well as the more light hearted. I couldnt pick out a weak supporting performance: Mark Strong continues to be underrated despite roles in large films, Chloe Moretz has a big future ahead based on her performance as Hit-Girl and even Nicholas Cage (who i'm not a fan of generally) shows a side of his acting that i was extremely impressed by.

Not perfect, but very good indeed...9/10


----------



## GTAFA

Was there a list of films that make you cry? i got _Immortal Beloved_ (1994) on DVD. I'd seen it several times but this was the first time in a long time. Coincidentally I'd seen about 30 minutes of _Sid & Nancy_(1986) on TV, also starring Gary Oldman. I watched _Immortal Beloved _again last night, shocked at how intensely parts of it made me cry. 

Perhaps the label should say something like *Viewer advisory: this is not a happy movie.*


----------



## Saoirse

GTAFA said:


> Was there a list of films that make you cry? i got _Immortal Beloved_ (1994) on DVD. I'd seen it several times but this was the first time in a long time. Coincidentally I'd seen about 30 minutes of _Sid & Nancy_(1986) on TV, also starring Gary Oldman. I watched _Immortal Beloved _again last night, shocked at how intensely parts of it made me cry.
> 
> Perhaps the label should say something like *Viewer advisory: this is not a happy movie.*



GARY!!!!!! Everything he does is AMAZING. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> GARY!!!!!! Everything he does is AMAZING. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



I really loved him as Rosenkrantz (or Guildenstern), with Tim Roth as Guilenstern (or Rosenkrantz) in the Tom Stoppard movie.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Complicated 8/10
What a fun movie. I laughed throughout the movie and enjoyed the story. It was a nice surprise when hubby came home with that move to watch last night.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I took my daughter to the movies yesterday to see Shrek 3, and it was FANTASTIC!!! 10 out of 10


----------



## Blackjack

*Cube 2: Hypercube*

Although it expands somewhat on the concept of the first _Cube_ film, this one fails in just about every other aspect. The acting is poor; the "traps", although fairly creative, are mostly absurd; the special effects seesaw from the better end of SyFy Original Movie to absolute bluescreen dipshittery; and the plot twist at the end is mid-bogglingly esoteric. Seeming to give an apparent reason for the whole thing and then not explaining any of it is one of the greatest sins that a film can commit, and that is all that this one does.

Not to mention that the tangential relationships that some of the characters have to each other and to the "villain", as it were, are obscenely ridiculous. "I managed to get a picture of the back of some guy's head on vacation and it turns out that he worked at the place that made this... so *THEY *want to kill me." (Yes, the omnipresent *THEY *of conspiracy theories.)

For all the miserably bad stuff in the film, some of the concepts were fantastic. It uses (and uses surprisingly well) the ideas of time travel and parallel universes, and those I would really like to see used in a similar manner in a better film.

Ultimately it's a good idea that was expanded into a lousy movie. *4/10*- those points for the more creative stuff, and for the first moment with parallel universes where I just went "Oh shit, that is fucking _COOL_."


----------



## Saoirse

saw Shrek 4 in 3D 10/10

Loved Rumplestiltskin, he was hilariously evil. Fat Puss-In-Boots!! He was too cute!!! Fiona was kick-ass and Donkey... he was Donkey.


----------



## Christov

*EVIL DEAD II*

It's Evil effin' Dead II! 

Chainsaw/10.


----------



## Blackjack

Christov said:


> Chainsaw/10.



I like your rating system. It's groovy.


----------



## SparkGirl

*Last House On The Left*
*8/10*


----------



## frankman

Watched Wild at Heart again. 
So cool.

9/10


----------



## Christov

Blackjack said:


> I like your rating system. It's groovy.


You're damn right about that one.


----------



## Weirdo890

*2001: A Space Odyssey* - 9.5/10

An incredible film. A good film to watch if you have a broken ankle or leg and need to stay at home. The visuals are amazing, the story is very thought-provoking and interesting. I need to rewatch it though, since so many noises were going off, and that doesn't help since everybody speaks very quietly in this movie. Either than that, excellent cinema.


----------



## Christov

Weirdo890 said:


> *2001: A Space Odyssey* - 9.5/10
> 
> An incredible film. A good film to watch if you have a broken ankle or leg and need to stay at home. The visuals are amazing, the story is very thought-provoking and interesting. I need to rewatch it though, since so many noises were going off, and that doesn't help since everybody speaks very quietly in this movie. Either than that, excellent cinema.


I agree with this 100%. 

2001 gets a bad rap because of its pace and that it seems like nothing really happens until 3/4s of the way through the film. It really is the movie that separates the people who pay attention to films from the folks that just like the pretty images on the screen.


----------



## Saoirse

Christov said:


> the folks that just like the pretty images on the screen.



is there something wrong with that?


----------



## GTAFA

Christov said:


> I agree with this 100%.
> 
> 2001 gets a bad rap because of its pace and that it seems like nothing really happens until 3/4s of the way through the film. It really is the movie that separates the people who pay attention to films from the folks that just like the pretty images on the screen.



I remember watching this film when it first appeared (yes i was quite young). Nobody, and i mean NOBODY had a clue what to make of the film, particularly its last half hour. People saw it repeatedly, and still came away saying "wow that's amazing...what does it mean?"

Interesting that you'd speak of the people who pay attention, vs those who just like the pretty images, when --in its day-- it was quite popular as a stoner film, a movie to watch while you got high, regardless of whether you were really paying attention, or even COULD pay attention. Pretty images was all you could handle at times.

I totally get what you mean --separating the people who x from those who y-- but film is such a complex artform and such a profound phenomenon, that there's more to it. Movies sometimes develop a life of their own as cultural phenomena, regardless of whether they're well made or not (this one thankfully is among the greatest ever made IMO).


----------



## willowmoon

Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter (1966) -- one of those "so bad, it's good" films. Loved it!! Oddly enough, Jesse James meets Frankenstein's granddaughter, not daughter, but I guess it wouldn't be as "marketable" as a film title. 

I'll give it an 8 out of 10, just because it's so ridiculous!


----------



## willowmoon

Just watched Robert Rodriguez' grindhouse style movie "Planet Terror." Absolutely awesome flick -- really over-the-top action & gore -- highly recommend it! I'd give it a 9 out of 10, definitely!


----------



## Christov

Saoirse said:


> is there something wrong with that?


Nothing at all, but they probably shouldn't see 2001 (unless they're blitzed out of their mind of various mind-altering substances) because they'll miss the point and just hate it. 

Like GTAFA said, it was a popular stoner movie because the images were so powerful and out there, but I'd argue that seeing the movie from that state of mind gives an insight into it similar to that of someone who was totally engrossed in the film.


----------



## isamarie69

Tonight i finally got to see Pirate Radio, I loved this movie i want to give it a 10 but i will watch it again tomorrow and see if i feel the same. Anyone who knows me would know it was exactly the kind of movie i would love. LOL I can not believe no one took me to the theater to see it. 

The soundtrack was awesome. I will not say all the things i want to say incase you haven't seen it. But a definite must see if you love music and the radio.


----------



## pdgujer148

"The Road" 6/10

This is a complete mystery to me.

"The Road" is a fair adaptation of a Cormac McCarthy that many people thought was unfilmable.

The film contains incredible performances. Viggo Mortensen bears his soul (and nards, again); Kodi Smit-McPhee is incredible as "The Son"; Robert Duvall is nearly unrecognizable in a cameo that will break your heart, Guy Pearce appears as Deus Ex Mechanica and keeps things believable.

So the mystery is why I didn't engage in this film. 

One clue is that I never much cared for the novel. McCarthy is the author of one of my favorite novels of all time ("Blood Meridian"), but I'd be remiss if I didn't acknowledge that he is crazy as a bedbug and can be a pretentious douche at times.

The novel is bullshit. The justification for 300 pages of ash and angst is either: (1) An examination of the absolute limits of human decency and depredation, (2) Some quasi-religious rant about God the Father and his responsibility for The Son as applied to the Gnostic gospels, (3) An exercise in extreme aesthetics--taking the void as far as it will go.

Crap. The book is a bore and the film is a bore. I never thought that the death of a father in his son's arms would fill me with so much apathy. 

That isn't to say that there aren't some pretty powerful scenes in the film.

Like I said, Robert Duvall is riveting. If the whole movie had this vibe it would have been awsome.

The cinematography is beautiful, but totally wrong for this film. The end of the world is way too aesthetically pleasing. Yeah, everything is roughed up, but obsessive "rule of thirds" shots get boring after awhile.

The filmmakers seem obliged to apologize for the depressing nature of the story. The soundtrack, while well done, should have been removed. If you want to play by McCarthy's rules, the film should have been dead silent.

There is a lot to like about this film. Unfortunately is is full of Sound and Fury (but signifies something that shall be apparent at a later date. For now, just accept the fact that you are witnessing something profound).

(cough) (cough) (bullshit)


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Red Cliff, parts 1 & 2.

9/10, Great movie!!


----------



## Christov

*Army of Darkness*

Boomstick/10.
*
My Name is Bruce*

Drinking whiskey from a Dog bowl/10.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dear John
8/10 Pretty good adaptation from the book. i liked the alternate ending better though.

Amelia
7/10 Entertaining movie. I think it helped that i watched a PBS documentary about her fairly recently. So it knew the story a little better while watching the movie.


----------



## frankman

War of the worlds: *-2/10*

Tom Cruise and his super-annoying kids survive an alien attack because of one of the worst deus ex machina's ever created. The fact that the mother of the kids also lives through it is not even explained. Spielberg messed up bad here.

This movie would have been infinitely better if Tom Cruise's kids had died in the first ten minutes. They (Dakota Fanning and some panicky-looking hobbit of an actor) were so incredibly atrocious I thought I might become sterile just from looking at them. 
Props for Cruise's character for not beating them silly.


----------



## Tiguan

HOT TUB TIME MACHINE!!!

8.5 out of 10!!!

There is about -ONE- part, 5 to less than 10 minutes in length, that kind of drags on, when they are back in the 80s.. but the film DOES come around! And aside from a few Gross parts (Adult Humor like the guy callin gout his Moves in a corny way during Sex, definitey LOL but also WTF, it had a few moments like that,) .. GREAT MOVIE!!!

Next up: The A-Team. However, Rampage looks NOTHING like Mr. T.. and his Loss (I didnt watch Fight) didnt help.


----------



## Mathias

I saw it the first week it was out but:

Iron Man 2- 9/10

I thought this movie was absolutely fantastic. Robert Downey Jr. came back with the Tony Stark that we all loved from the 1st and I was pleasantly surprised at how well Don Cheadle played Rhodey. I liked Terrance Howard in the 1st as well, but Cheadle seemed to make his character role more believable. The scene where Stark is testifying on Capitol Hill was brilliant and definetly one of the higher points of the film. My only gripr with it was the blink and you'll miss it end fight scene. I don't know if they were pressed for time, or that maybe that was all they could work with given who the villain was. But, it left me wanting more, especially since it was War Machine's debut. Overall, the film was half "Demon in a bottle" (Comic book reference) and the other half was comprised of the high points of the 1st movie. I may see it again this week.


----------



## Micara

It was a boring and lonely weekend, so I watched a lot of movies.

"When in Rome"- 8/10. I thought this was a pretty cute movie. Some parts were repetitive, and some of the supporting cash felt underused, but I love Kristen Bell and think she is just delightful. And I just love seeing Danny DeVito on the big screen, however brief his role was.

"Youth in Revolt"- 6/10. I thought this movie was a little strange, and a wee bit depressing at the conclusion. I still enjoyed it though, because I was never sure about where it was going. And I will watch anything with Michael Cera in it. 

"Juno"- 9/10. I forget how much I love this movie and it's crisp, clever dialogue. Everyone in it is great, but J.K. Simmons and Allison Janney really steal the show for me in their supporting roles as Juno's parents. J.K. reminds me so much of my own dad.

"L.A. Confidential"- 10/10. This movie is a masterpiece, in my opinion. I think that it's a shame that everyone was on a Titanic kick the year it came up for an Oscar. This film is superior in so many ways. Russell Crowe's performance was brilliant. The film catches the feel of the era perfectly. Every time I watch this movie, I catch something that I didn't notice before. It's nearly perfect in every way. I can't recommend this movie enough.


----------



## Saoirse

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.... it was on tv.

6/10

It was like... blah blah blah GARY OLDMAN blah blah blah blah GARY OLDMAN blah blah GARY OLDMAN *death* blah blah blah....

haha!


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.... it was on tv.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> It was like... blah blah blah GARY OLDMAN blah blah blah blah GARY OLDMAN blah blah GARY OLDMAN *death* blah blah blah....
> 
> haha!



Potter movies are difficult. Do what the fans want (as much of the book as possible) and you get godawful cinema, make a decent movie and the fans say that there wasn't enough book stuff in it.

Best Potter movies in my opinion (haven't read the books) are 3 and 4; the one where they go back in time to save that horse-eagle-thing, and the one with the magic competition.

The first two are okayish, but those last two were really quite dodgy. Although I too am a fan of Gary, I wouldn't give the movie over-all a positive grade.

They got that director of those dodgy two to do the last one (two movies) as well. So it seems fans do like him. Perhaps it's a book thing.


----------



## Tiguan

frankman said:


> Potter movies are difficult. Do what the fans want (as much of the book as possible) and you get godawful cinema, make a decent movie and the fans say that there wasn't enough book stuff in it.
> 
> Best Potter movies in my opinion (haven't read the books) are 3 and 4; the one where they go back in time to save that horse-eagle-thing, and the one with the magic competition.
> 
> The first two are okayish, but those last two were really quite dodgy. Although I too am a fan of Gary, I wouldn't give the movie over-all a positive grade.
> 
> They got that director of those dodgy two to do the last one (two movies) as well. So it seems fans do like him. Perhaps it's a book thing.



And isnt there -Another- Potter movie coming, now that he is like a Shia LeBouf and hes "An Adult now?"

And speaking of gary Oldman.. The Saving Grace of the movie "The Book of Eli" was the Ending. if that movie didnt have THAT Ending, it would have been a Complete waste. It was like "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" and a BAD Movie.. with a good, and genuinely touching, ending.

Same with "Edge of Darkness" ... 1 out of 10.. at ending; 6 out of 10. (Touching, sad.)

... "Cop Out" with Bruce Willis: 8 out of 10. Very few STUPID parts, and the first COMEDY i laughed at in a long time. ("Yes Man" was 7 out of 10.. at least Carrey made us laugh a LITTLE in a -good- movie after "The Number 23..." - which was 2 out of 10. But i did watch it.)

Im not much into "Film Noir."


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> Potter movies are difficult. Do what the fans want (as much of the book as possible) and you get godawful cinema, make a decent movie and the fans say that there wasn't enough book stuff in it.
> 
> Best Potter movies in my opinion (haven't read the books) are 3 and 4; the one where they go back in time to save that horse-eagle-thing, and the one with the magic competition.
> 
> The first two are okayish, but those last two were really quite dodgy. Although I too am a fan of Gary, I wouldn't give the movie over-all a positive grade.
> 
> They got that director of those dodgy two to do the last one (two movies) as well. So it seems fans do like him. Perhaps it's a book thing.



Honestly, I only watch because of Gary and David Thewlis (ok, and the twins got hot in the last few).

#3 is my favorite because it has a dirty Gary and so much David Thewlis. Im all about eye candy, and as superficial as it sounds... Im not ashamed.


----------



## Blackjack

*Iron Man 2*

Brilliant performances- absolutely delightful to watch Sam Rockwell's sleazy Justin Hammer, and Mickey Rourke is just badass, as usual. Downey didn't give his best performance, but he's still very fun.

And really, the acting and how the cast interact with each other is the highest point of the film. The action sequences are on the high end of average, but not really exceptional, aside from an awesome chase sequence right at the end. The effects are just as good as can be expected. The plot is good, but the story overall doesn't make for an entirely compelling movie. 

This is because the main villain of the film is not Whiplash or even Hammer but the radiation leaking from the arc reactor in Stark's chest. This is not an antagonist that we can really hate or defeat; sickness and slow death don't make for a particularly good foe in a movie that is primarily action.

And speaking of Whiplash, he's rather underused. He's the focus at the very start of the film, and shows up (in a great scene) at the road race, as seen in the ads; then he tinkers for almost the entire rest of the film. His presence is not a threat for the entire second act; although he is on screen, he's not really acting... villain-ish. Then he blows onto the scene again in that chase sequence I mentioned before, and in a rather disappointing final battle. The character is incredibly smart and interesting, and really deserved more of a presence in the film.

The thing is, though, that even though the film is a bit slower than I had hoped, the cast carry it along well enough that it's not as much of an issue as it could have been. And when the film actually does start to really be in danger of dragging, Samuel L. Jackson comes in and saves it, and he's got probably one of the best lines in the film for his entrance. His part is a bit short, but it serves as a great transition into the third act- which, after a couple rocky bits, is very much on par with, if not better than, the best parts of the first _Iron Man_.

Overall it's loads of fun and I really enjoyed it, but I think that with a different cast it might not have fared so well. As it is, a *7.5/10*, and well worth seeing in theaters.


----------



## Saoirse

Tiguan said:


> And isnt there -Another- Potter movie coming, now that he is like a Shia LeBouf and hes "An Adult now?"



of course there's another coming out. they're doing the whole book series.


----------



## Kbbig

Don't shoot me for not having seen this until now, but I watched *Black Hawk Down* for the first time tonight. First things first, I thought Orlando Bloom was the freakin' star of this film coming in. The whole film, I was waiting for him to show up and become the star or whatever, but as it turns out, he was the guy who fell from the helicopter, broke his back and is never seen from again. Aside from that, I loved the movie. I recently watched The Hurt Locker, which was spectacular, so maybe it wasn't as good as it should have been (they both had similar feels, but THL was the better film) but I enjoyed it. I was expecting more big heart-wrenching deaths, along the lines of Saving Private Ryan, so I was disappointed that the only biggies were the two guys protecting the pilot and the guy who was shot in the leg. (Let me clarify a bit: I was expecting more emotion, and I am glad more people didn't die in real life). Also, I latched onto Eric Bana as my favorite character, for whatever reason, so the way he ended up really made the movie better for me. Also also, I'm glad that I didn't connect with Ewan McGregor's character, because it was only afterwards I found out that the real guy he was based on raped his 6 year old daughter and got 30 years behind bars. 

*8.5/10*


----------



## isamarie69

Tonight i watched Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind like the 800th time.
11/10 or more. 

I really love that movie. Sometimes i wish i could have it done.


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> Honestly, I only watch because of Gary and David Thewlis (ok, and the twins got hot in the last few).
> 
> #3 is my favorite because it has a dirty Gary and so much David Thewlis. Im all about eye candy, and as superficial as it sounds... Im not ashamed.



I like Michael Gambon's version of Dumbledore. Watching for the pretty pictures is a fine fine reason to watch Potter stuff. I'm still hoping on a glorious return of the Horse-Eagle, or perhaps an Alan Rickman dance number.


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> I like Michael Gambon's version of Dumbledore. Watching for the pretty pictures is a fine fine reason to watch Potter stuff. I'm still hoping on a glorious return of the Horse-Eagle, or perhaps an Alan Rickman dance number.



Ya know, everyone was all about Richard Harris as Dumbledore, but I like Gambon waaay better. 

also-


----------



## CastingPearls

The Road 10/10..Viggo Mortensen, Robert Duvall, Charlize Theron

Post-apocalyptic film about a father and his young son traveling to 'the coast', searching for food and running from cannibals; basically trying to survive by any means possible. The father (Mortensen) knows he's ill and is running out of time. Trying to teach his boy how to survive, to identify the 'good guys' and keep 'the fire inside' he dreams of his dead wife and happier times. Duvall's character, The Man, who they meet up with and share some of their food, states, 'When you dream about bad things happening, it means you're still fighting and you're still alive. It's when you start to dream about good things that you should start to worry.' Mortensen is dreaming of good things and wonders if with the two bullets in his gun, he should spare his boy by killing him if necessary. He doesn't know if he has it in him to do it. 

My brother saw this film when it first came out and recounted it to me so emotionally that I put off viewing it. Tough guy that he is, his only child is a boy the same age as the boy in the film and it affected him profoundly. I'm glad I finally saw it, but it is a weeper.


----------



## rellis10

Dead Poets Society

This has always been one of my favorites but i havent seen it in at least a year. So i downloaded it and decided to watch it a couple of days ago. In doing this, not only did i realise why i loved it but also that i loved it even more now than i did before.

For those who dont know: Several teen boys enrole in an extremely posh and strict school and find a common home in the unorthodox English lessons of Robin Williams. They soon discover Williams' character was part of something called the Dead Poets Society, a secret group of pupils that met secretly to embrace their love of all things Poetry. Once they learn this, the boys decide to ressurect the Dead Poets Society with wildly differing repercusions for the boys.

This film explores so many themes. Romance, coming-of-age, friendship and one of particular interest to me....what literature is meant to be and what it can do.

There isnt a bad performance here. I'm generally not a fan of Ethan Hawk who plays the main character of the youngsters here. But in this, one of his earliest roles, he provides a great image of a nervous kid, living in the shadow of his older brother and not wanting to climb out of that shadow for anything. Robin Willimas is simply awesome with a mix of his trademark humour but a very tangible sense of seriousness, he needs to do more of these roles. Sean Robert Leonard gives the standout performance of this film though, imo. He is a passionate boy being forced down a path he doesnt want to do down by his overbearing father. His feelings are at odds with the path that's been chosen for him and this culminates in one of the most emotional scenes i'v ever seen in film.

I dont know how this film isnt in the imdb top 250, it's an amazingly emotional film with so many great performances. As i stated at the top, this has been one of my favorites for some time, but now it takes its rightful place as my number one favorite film of all time.

10/10


----------



## Christov

*Batman (1989)  Dir. Burton*

The film begins to the spectacular low orchestral hums of Danny Elfmans classic Batman theme, the camera tracing around the inside of a stony grey bat symbol as the opening credits appear on screen. One thing about this sequence is how it really sets the tone for the film ahead. Its dark, gothic, and massively theatrical, but most of all unconventional. Batman is one of the few films that overwhelmingly benefitted from being made with Burton-vision; it looks like a comic book come to life, and by that, I dont mean it looks realistic or believable, but instead like a 2D world of blocky and hazy cityscapes has truly been translated onto film, bringing the boldness and dramatic flair it carried on the page with it. 

Even the retrospectively cheap looking costume Batman wore works in this world. Ill-fitting black rubber, a flappy clear cut cape, the canary yellow chest piece, all of it looked perfectly suitable, and it never broke the illusion, not for a second. Even The Joker, in all his grotesque and manic glory looked like a credible villain, neon green hair and poor fashion choices included. Where Superman made us believe a man can fly, Batman made us believe an emotionally damaged billionaire could dress up in a Halloween costume and fight crime. Batman was the first comic book movie to bring everything onto the screen kicking and screaming. All others before it were merely characters from comic books planted into our world. The pseudo-art deco design mixed with a blend of the contemporary and the futuristic gives the film a timeless quality on a visual level, but is has to be said that certain effects are beginning to look dated when compared to modern cinema, which is to be expected. Still, Batman keeps you wrapped up in it enough to gloss over these facts and keep you entertained. The pace never lags, and nothing falls flat in terms of imagery.

However, it is plagued with something that manages to creep into most of Burtons movies, poor characterisation and a lacking plot. Burton once said he was not the type of person to ever read a comic book, and that is evident in Batman. The motivation of Bruce Wayne to become Batman is never alluded to, let alone mentioned, and tying Joker into his back-story as the murderer of his parents is a laughable attempt to give the characters some kind of connection and give the audience a reason to hate Joker. The reason for this is simple; they wrote the character as being far too charismatic and nowhere near evil enough, not to mention giving him far more screen time than the titular character, a trend that continues in the sequel, Batman Returns. As fascinating as Batmans villains are, they should never make him play second fiddle; otherwise youll most likely find yourself rooting for the villain when you should be doing otherwise.

As fun as this film is, and as deeply beautiful it appears to be, Burton's imbalanced view on the plot just pulls the whole experience down for audiences familiar with Batman and those who are not.

*Score*: ****

*Imagery*: *****
(The best looking film Burton has ever worked on)

*Sound*: *****
(Elfman was at his peak when he wrote this soundtrack, and it shows)
*
Plot*: ***
(Weak, but not terrible)

*Performance*: ****
(Nicholson is massively entertaining as The Joker, and Keaton is stoic and intriguing as Batman, shame about the lack of screen time he got)


----------



## toni

isamarie69 said:


> Tonight i watched Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind like the 800th time.
> 11/10 or more.
> 
> I really love that movie. Sometimes i wish i could have it done.



I totally agree. As weird as it is, this is my favorite love story.


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> The Road 10/10..Viggo Mortensen, Robert Duvall, Charlize Theron
> 
> Post-apocalyptic film about a father and his young son traveling to 'the coast', searching for food and running from cannibals; basically trying to survive by any means possible. The father (Mortensen) knows he's ill and is running out of time. Trying to teach his boy how to survive, to identify the 'good guys' and keep 'the fire inside' he dreams of his dead wife and happier times. Duvall's character, The Man, who they meet up with and share some of their food, states, 'When you dream about bad things happening, it means you're still fighting and you're still alive. It's when you start to dream about good things that you should start to worry.' Mortensen is dreaming of good things and wonders if with the two bullets in his gun, he should spare his boy by killing him if necessary. He doesn't know if he has it in him to do it.
> 
> My brother saw this film when it first came out and recounted it to me so emotionally that I put off viewing it. Tough guy that he is, his only child is a boy the same age as the boy in the film and it affected him profoundly. I'm glad I finally saw it, but it is a weeper.



so weird. I was chilling with some friends tonight and one was going on and on about this movie and how screwed up it was. Now I must see it!


----------



## furious styles

toni said:


> I totally agree. As weird as it is, this is my favorite love story.



i can relate, my favorite love story is punch drunk love


----------



## LovelyLiz

furious styles said:


> i can relate, my favorite love story is punch drunk love



Powerful movie, I agree.

Of course, for me, PT Anderson can bear my children if he wants. I adore him.


----------



## AuntHen

Young Victoria (about the coronation and beginning reign of Queen Victoria)

Emily Blunt did a nice job and Rupert Friend still reminds me Orlando Bloom (sortof...plus I have been looking to see what he would star in after Pride and Prejudiced)) It's nice to know a royal couple that had actual love when they were married and Prince Albert was such a good man (too bad he died so young )

8/10


----------



## frankman

I really liked "how to train your dragon". It was a well-crafted thrillride of jokes and action, the focus not so much on the touchy-feely scenes that normally get dragged out in children's movies. All the dragons had cat mannerisms, plus Craig Ferguson is the man!

9 - 10


----------



## SuperMishe

I'm going to risk the backlash....

*Sex and the City 2 - 9/10* !! I loved it!! Cheesy chick flick that made me laugh. Not ONE man in the theatre! Saw it with four of my girlfriends and we all liked it! Ok - go ahead - flame me if you must! LOL!


----------



## furious styles

mcbeth said:


> Powerful movie, I agree.
> 
> Of course, for me, PT Anderson can bear my children if he wants. I adore him.



quick, rank your pta movies.

1. pdl
2. blood
3. magnolia
4. boogie

still haven't seen sydney


----------



## LovelyLiz

furious styles said:


> quick, rank your pta movies.
> 
> 1. pdl
> 2. blood
> 3. magnolia
> 4. boogie
> 
> still haven't seen sydney



Magnolia (times infinity)
PDL
Boogie
Blood

(the last two are pretty much tied tho...)

y tu?


----------



## furious styles

mcbeth said:


> Magnolia (times infinity)
> PDL
> Boogie
> Blood
> 
> (the last two are pretty much tied tho...)
> 
> y tu?



that was my ranking. it's hard to judge four such incredibly different films by some master rubric though. if we ever meet up we'll have to chew the fat about them.


----------



## frankman

I really like his cigarettes and coffee short. 

Magnolia is mindblowing. Even Tom Cruise was kind of awesome in that one.

Edit: I just found out what pdl stands for (d'oh). I didn't really get that one. It was okay, but not wow-that's-so-...well, anything really. I prefer Boogie Nights


----------



## isamarie69

Tonight it was girls night, we had breakfast for dinner which was yum, I had Chilaquites? For the first time. 
LOL anyways we watch sappy 80s movies. Pretty in pink and 16 candles over all i would have to rate them 10s for sappy nostalgia and keeping me young at Heart.
But it raised an inportant question! Blaine or Ducky? Blaine was beautiful, but over all Ducky is more my style lol. My goofey niece chose Steph. But changed his name to Chip lol


----------



## CastingPearls

isamarie69 said:


> Tonight it was girls night, we had breakfast for dinner which was yum, I had Chilaquites? For the first time.
> LOL anyways we watch sappy 80s movies. Pretty in pink and 16 candles over all i would have to rate them 10s for sappy nostalgia and keeping me young at Heart.
> But it raised an inportant question! Blaine or Ducky? Blaine was beautiful, but over all Ducky is more my style lol. My goofey niece chose Steph. But changed his name to Chip lol


I thought Stef was hot but such a pompous douche. I'm still a big Spader fan. 
Ducky was my choice, especially after that number in the record store.....


----------



## isamarie69

CastingPearls said:


> I thought Stef was hot but such a pompous douche. I'm still a big Spader fan.
> Ducky was my choice, especially after that number in the record store.....



Right, So cute. I love Jon Cryer. Ever see Morgan Stewarts comming home?


----------



## CastingPearls

isamarie69 said:


> Right, So cute. I love Jon Cryer. Ever see Morgan Stewarts comming home?


No but I will now. Thanks.


----------



## Mathias

Quantam of Solace- 4/10

I dunno, this just didn't feel like a James Bond movie to me. Especially when you compare it to Casino Royale, which I loved. It was all over the place.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shutter Island 8/10

I never got the physical appeal of DeCaprio, but I do like his work and Scorsese did the film (unrestrained glee genre) so I gave it a shot and am glad I did.

DeCaprio plays a federal marshal called in to an insane asylum run by Ben Kingsley and Max von Sydow (both creepily excellent) to locate a missing patient. Super-duper stellar cast. Especially delighted to see Ted Levine ('Buffalo' Bill Gump in Silence of the Lambs) as the warden--that was pure genius.

Other than the beginning where DeCaprio seems to be channeling Bugs Bunny channeling Edward G. Robinson, the twists and turns in the plot (although not the most original 'a nightmare within a hallucination within a conspiracy') kept my attention. Patricia Clarkson threw me off--happily, I might add, but I had DeCaprio's number 1/3rd of the way through.

It's always a pleasure to see Elias Koteas too - that was a real treat even though he's a little heavy-handed with his DeNiro homages.


----------



## Blackjack

*Les yeux sans visage
(Eyes Without a Face)*

A 1960 horror film from French director Georges Franju, it manages to combine a rather pulp fiction plot with a cinematic style that is far more refined than is typically seen in such stories.

Professor Génessier, a surgeon, was in a car accident with his daughter, Christiane, whose face was horribly mutilated. Perhaps it is guilt, or some other drive, but with the assistance of his own personal Igor- a woman who he'd previously saved named Louise- he kidnaps young women in an attempt to transplant their faces on his daughter's mangled visage. His daughter now wears a stiff mask resembling her face before the accident, and all that are visible are her eyes, giving the film its name.

Now, this sounds like the plotline of some 30's horror pulp story or crappy B-movie, but the method and direction are that of a much higher caliber. The cinematography is downright visually poetic, and the characters are significantly more developed and interesting than might be expected. The "mad scientist" doctor, despite his obvious cruelties, proves to be worthy of sympathy, and his obsession is unusually understandable despite being rather grotesque. His assistant is an attractive woman who fills the role perfectly, but actually shows some concern for the victims. And the "monster" of the film is completely sympathetic and although disfigured (her face is only seen, obscured, in one brief glimpse), she is a pinnacle of innocence.

Most importantly for this sort of film, _it's actually creepy_. The mask that Christiane wears is unnerving because although it so closely resembles a face, there's no life to it, and there is no expression to it. The only indication we have of Christiane's emotions or thoughts is usually through her piercing eyes, as she does not speak too often in the film. The concepts of kidnapping and the like are obviously freaky, and the fates of some of the characters are distressing. But it's the surgery where Dr. Génessier actually removes a girl's face that is probably the most shocking and disturbing part of the film- a sequence that is shown without music, with minimal dialogue, and with an agonizing focus on the cuts being made and, ultimately, the removal of the face.

Franju has created something that absolutely transcends the genre that it would normally be placed in and makes a film that is effective and haunting, captivating from the first few scenes and brief enough to not be drawn out. For this, I give the film an *8.5/10*.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*On the Waterfront*: 7/10

It took me a while to get into this movie -- I'm not really an old movie kinda gal. But once things started picking up, about 20 minutes in, it was entertaining and visually pretty cool. Plus, listening to the mob-speak is always fun. I didn't get super invested in any of the characters, but that scene where Marlon Brando is in the car with his brother saying, "I coulda been a contender"...powerful scene.


----------



## Blackjack

*Spoorloos
(The Vanishing)*_
1988_

A film from the Dutch "thriller" cycle of the 80's, _The Vanishing_ is a slow, deliberate tale that is less of a scare film and far more of a nightmare that lingers with the viewer after it's over.

It's a film in three acts, really: the first, where Saskia vanishes at a rest stop where she and her boyfriend, Rex, were relaxing on their way to a vacation; the second, which focuses on the kidnapper himself and his preparations for the kidnapping; and the third, where Rex finally meets the kidnapper after three years and learns the fate of his girlfriend.

Now, the first act of the film is frightening because of its concept. The second is more unnerving than anything else, watching the meticulous planning. But it's the third that haunts. The kidnapper reveals not just his method but his motive, which is distressing- and when Rex agrees to undergo the same thing that Saskia did to find out what happened to her, it is agonizing to see him make the decision and terrifying to see their shared fate in the penultimate scene. Worse still is the final scene, which adds to the unnerving and uncomfortable persona of the kidnapper.

What's great about _The Vanishing_ is that it is so effective without any actual physical violence, aside from the scene where the kidnapper reveals himself to Rex, and Rex starts to punch him. The nightmarish fate of the two victims, although a real physical threat, is not a death through torture, but a psychological horror that is widely feared.

I'd also like to note the music, which is very fitting to the story and imagery. It's somewhat reminiscient of some of Vangelis' work for _Blade Runner_ in tone, and adds a significant amount to the film.

Ultimately, the film is a masterpiece, though it is very slow-paced at times. A definite *10/10*.


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> Ultimately, the film is a masterpiece, though it is very slow-paced at times. A definite *10/10*.



*The Vanishing* has been added to your DVD Queue at position #218

that will quickly be bumped up.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *Spoorloos
> (The Vanishing)*_
> 1988_Ultimately, the film is a masterpiece, though it is very slow-paced at times. A definite *10/10*.



Now, have you seen the crappy American remake w/ Jeff Bridges?


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> *Spoorloos
> (The Vanishing)*_
> 1988_
> 
> A film from the Dutch "thriller" cycle of the 80's, _The Vanishing_ is a slow, deliberate tale that is less of a scare film and far more of a nightmare that lingers with the viewer after it's over.
> 
> It's a film in three acts, really: the first, where Saskia vanishes at a rest stop where she and her boyfriend, Rex, were relaxing on their way to a vacation; the second, which focuses on the kidnapper himself and his preparations for the kidnapping; and the third, where Rex finally meets the kidnapper after three years and learns the fate of his girlfriend.
> 
> Now, the first act of the film is frightening because of its concept. The second is more unnerving than anything else, watching the meticulous planning. But it's the third that haunts. The kidnapper reveals not just his method but his motive, which is distressing- and when Rex agrees to undergo the same thing that Saskia did to find out what happened to her, it is agonizing to see him make the decision and terrifying to see their shared fate in the penultimate scene. Worse still is the final scene, which adds to the unnerving and uncomfortable persona of the kidnapper.
> 
> What's great about _The Vanishing_ is that it is so effective without any actual physical violence, aside from the scene where the kidnapper reveals himself to Rex, and Rex starts to punch him. The nightmarish fate of the two victims, although a real physical threat, is not a death through torture, but a psychological horror that is widely feared.
> 
> I'd also like to note the music, which is very fitting to the story and imagery. It's somewhat reminiscient of some of Vangelis' work for _Blade Runner_ in tone, and adds a significant amount to the film.
> 
> Ultimately, the film is a masterpiece, though it is very slow-paced at times. A definite *10/10*.



The book is really great as well. It's called The Golden Egg, and it's written by the same man who would later make the movie, Tim Krabbé. I don't know if there is a translated version, but if there is, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> *The Vanishing* has been added to your DVD Queue at position #218
> 
> that will quickly be bumped up.



I actually watched on Netflix streaming, which has become one of my best friends in recent months.



pdgujer148 said:


> Now, have you seen the crappy American remake w/ Jeff Bridges?



No I have not, and I don't really plan to. As much as I like Jeff Bridges, I've heard such mediocre things about the remake that I'm not that interested.


----------



## Blackjack

frankman said:


> The book is really great as well. It's called The Golden Egg, and it's written by the same man who would later make the movie, Tim Krabbé. I don't know if there is a translated version, but if there is, I strongly recommend it.



There is, and I plan on trying to find a copy of it.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Kick Ass*: 6.5/10

It was at the $2 theater. Entertaining enough, not enthralling. For two bucks, why not? Wouldn't necessarily recommend it. But I didn't hate it, and don't want try to squeeze those 2 hours of life back. Meh.


----------



## CastingPearls

Blackjack said:


> There is, and I plan on trying to find a copy of it.


Have you tried Amazon.com? They have a lot of used and out of print stuff.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Grindhouse Presents: Planet Terror - 9/10 To cliche to be stylized, but a great movie and it made me smile.


----------



## rellis10

American Psycho (2000)

I'm not sure quite what to make of this film. Occassionally i watch a film and feel i completely missed the point of it (the biggest of which being No Country For Old Men) and this appears to be one of them.

There is no doubting Christian Bale puts on a very good performance as the gradually unhinging Patrick Bateman, he is intense, emotional and yet completely neutral in quick succession. Supporting performances are good also and the cinematography is quite accomplished.

However, to me it comes off as quite artsy (for lack of a better term). It's trying to make points about the culture of the time through the repeated violence, sex and swearing but to me it gets lost BECAUSE it's drowned in violence, sex and swearing.

This film confuses me, on one hand i enjoyed the performance at the centre and the story is an involving one, on the other hand it's flawed. Overall, i'd say a...

7/10


----------



## GTAFA

_Callas assoluta_: 9 out of 10. This 2007 documentary tells the life story of singer Maria Callas, a story that's at least partially familiar to most people. She's the one Onassis was seeing before he married Jackie Kennedy. She was also a great singer, actor (in the operatic sense not in movies), and led a fascinating life. The film pulls no punches, which is refreshing considering how much BS i have read about her in the past.


----------



## SuperMishe

*Bobby 9/10*
Stellar all star cast

*Shutter Island 7/10*
Since I had heard there was a "twist" at the end, I knew something was up and saw it coming 1/2 way through. Still good.


----------



## pdgujer148

Shutter Island (2nd viewing) |10/10|

SPOILERS! SPOILERS!

I just watched Shutter Island for the second time and I was taken aback by how much work was done to make the film interesting to watch a second time. In some ways it is almost like watching a totally different film. The first time you watch the film it's all about Leo; the second time you watch the film it is all about Kingsley and the facility.

For instance, on the second viewing you realize that the guards and staff arent evasive and creepy. It is clear that they are bored and annoyed by the charade. It really is night and day. The first time I saw the movie the shot of the officers sitting and smoking on the Cliffside when they should have been searching for the missing patient creeped me out. On the 2nd viewing it is clear that they are bored out of their minds and just want to get out of the rain. Ditto for the scene where Leo interrogates the staff. On first viewing they seem evasive, creepy, and flippant. On second viewing they seem annoyed that t hey have to put up with a patient ordering them around, and a little worried that they will say the wrong thing in front of Kingsley.

The professional disagreement between Ben Kingsley and Max von Sydow is much clearer the second time you watch the film. Sydow is clearly exasperated by Kingsleys methods and more than once breaks the rules of the scenario. 

There is one priceless moment during the interrogation of the female ax murder. Leo asks her to describe the missing psychiatrist. Now, remember, Ruffalo is pretending to be Leos partner but is actually the missing psychiatrist. The patient saws that the Dr. is, among other things, not bad on the eyes. The actress is looking at Ruffalo when she says this and Ruffalo has this priceless look of amusement and embarrassment on his face.

In fact, on your second viewing keep your eyes on Ruffalo. He is an amazing actor. Without giving away the game youll notice how he uses expressions to prompt orderlies and is always steering Leo.

The wardens hostility and creepiness makes much more sense on the second viewing. He is being expected to deal with a catastrophic hurricane while sacrificing staff to monitor an elaborate therapy session.

In fact, that is the only really big hole in the plot. There is no way that Kingsley would have been allowed to continue his treatment after the hurricane. There are many improbable events when you seem the film as a whole, but that is the one thing that is clearly impossible.

The end is unambiguous the second time out. Leo hasnt relapsed. He knows who he is, what he has done, and the chances of relapse. He is purposely forcing them to spike him. Sure, that is a possible way to look at it the first time out, but it is very clear the second.

Ive written too much, but trust me there are many more little ahh-ha moments to be found watching this film a second time.


----------



## chicken legs

The Wasp Woman

4/10

Its a late 1950's horror flick that has people smoking in offices during board meetings, product testing on bunnies and kittens, and guys using the lines like "Hey pretty puss" but that not the horrific part.. Wow, has American culture changed since then.


----------



## LovelyLiz

pdgujer148 said:


> Shutter Island (2nd viewing) |10/10|
> 
> SPOILERS! SPOILERS!
> 
> I just watched Shutter Island for the second time and I was taken aback by how much work was done to make the film interesting to watch a second time. In some ways it is almost like watching a totally different film. The first time you watch the film it's all about Leo; the second time you watch the film it is all about Kingsley and the facility.
> 
> For instance, on the second viewing you realize that the guards and staff arent evasive and creepy. It is clear that they are bored and annoyed by the charade. It really is night and day. The first time I saw the movie the shot of the officers sitting and smoking on the Cliffside when they should have been searching for the missing patient creeped me out. On the 2nd viewing it is clear that they are bored out of their minds and just want to get out of the rain. Ditto for the scene where Leo interrogates the staff. On first viewing they seem evasive, creepy, and flippant. On second viewing they seem annoyed that t hey have to put up with a patient ordering them around, and a little worried that they will say the wrong thing in front of Kingsley.
> 
> The professional disagreement between Ben Kingsley and Max von Sydow is much clearer the second time you watch the film. Sydow is clearly exasperated by Kingsleys methods and more than once breaks the rules of the scenario.
> 
> There is one priceless moment during the interrogation of the female ax murder. Leo asks her to describe the missing psychiatrist. Now, remember, Ruffalo is pretending to be Leos partner but is actually the missing psychiatrist. The patient saws that the Dr. is, among other things, not bad on the eyes. The actress is looking at Ruffalo when she says this and Ruffalo has this priceless look of amusement and embarrassment on his face.
> 
> In fact, on your second viewing keep your eyes on Ruffalo. He is an amazing actor. Without giving away the game youll notice how he uses expressions to prompt orderlies and is always steering Leo.
> 
> The wardens hostility and creepiness makes much more sense on the second viewing. He is being expected to deal with a catastrophic hurricane while sacrificing staff to monitor an elaborate therapy session.
> 
> In fact, that is the only really big hole in the plot. There is no way that Kingsley would have been allowed to continue his treatment after the hurricane. There are many improbable events when you seem the film as a whole, but that is the one thing that is clearly impossible.
> 
> The end is unambiguous the second time out. Leo hasnt relapsed. He knows who he is, what he has done, and the chances of relapse. He is purposely forcing them to spike him. Sure, that is a possible way to look at it the first time out, but it is very clear the second.
> 
> Ive written too much, but trust me there are many more little ahh-ha moments to be found watching this film a second time.



Thanks for posting this. Because of this post, I decided to watch this for a second time yesterday, and totally agree that it's worth a second viewing, and that it adds a lot of richness to it.


----------



## KHayes666

The A-Team 7 out of 10

Pretty much the same movie as The Losers minus a few plot twists.


Now if this movie came out 15-20 years ago, oh my God it would have been the number 1 movie out right now.


----------



## Blackjack

I just watched *Shutter Island*, first time, and I totally agree with what was said above and look forward to a second viewing.


----------



## pdgujer148

[REC] 2 |8/10|

The problem with reviewing [REC] 2 is that there is no way to convey how well made the film is without spoiling the plot.

[REC] was a Spanish horror film that focused on a small group of news reporters, tenants, and firemen trapped in a quarantined building infected with a virulent version of rabies. It was eventually was remade as the competent but vastly inferior American movie Quarantine. 

[REC] 2 begins just a few minutes after the end of [REC]. A new set of characters are sent into the building.Meanwhile, another group has infiltrated the building via the city sewers.

Also, whatever is going on in the building, it has nothing to do with rabies...

What follows is 88 minutes of OMFG!, and WTF?

I cant stress enough how often I was surprised by this movie. I dont agree with what becomes the eventual explanation for the infection, but I respect the fact that it is solidly suggested by the first movie. There is nothing lazy about this sequel-both films could be watched back to back as a continuous film.

In film terms, this is the Godfather 2 of horror films.

(OK. More like the Die Hard 2 of horror films.)

There are at least bakers dozen moments in the film where you say to yourself, That cant possibly happen! And, it doesnt. Instead, something worse happens.[REC] 2 is inferior to [REC]. However, that is like saying that cheese is inferior to sour cream.

Im sure that this will eventually be remade in America. Still, if you love horror films, or have a passion for Spanish cinema, hunt [REC] 2 down.

[NOTE] This film hasnt yet been released to theaters. It is about to come out in limited release in the US. However, for about $11 you can rent it in Hi-Def on XBOX Live.]


----------



## smiley55

I've been taking it easy this week on a little vacation and have been veggin' out so I indulged in some films..

2 Days in Paris: 9/10: Hysterical and bittersweet. Can totally relate!

Broken Embraces 8/10: *Sigh* I love Pedro Almodovar flicks. It did get a little predictable for me towards the end but I really loved how he constructed the film in the beginning. And as always I loved the presence of his usual cast members, fantastic. 

Okuribito/(Departures) 10/10: Balled my eyes out, yes..I did have one of those "get it all out" days... Beautiful film nonetheless, highly recommend it. 

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## GTAFA

_Up in the Air_. 7 out of 10. It was not what I expected, although there's a moment near the end of the film when the plot takes a turn that is soooo predictable (let's just say someone's coming to knock on a door) i rolled my eyes. There are some great things about this film, but perhaps the best is the connection between the dual meaning of the title and the life of the protagonist. Yet --here's irony for you-- when you tell a story about a life lived in superficialities & a refusal to commit, what do you get? a movie that feels as cheap as what it's about. I might change my mind about it, but in the end, a movie that swims in such dirty brown water leaves me feeling... dirty; and how often do i want that feeling? not too often.


----------



## lalatx

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension

8 out of 10

I have enjoyed watching this movie since I was a wee one.


----------



## willowmoon

lalatx said:


> The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension
> 
> 8 out of 10
> 
> I have enjoyed watching this movie since I was a wee one.



Classic movie!!! Mad props to you!


----------



## rellis10

(thought i'd do this after Willowmoon's encouragment in the What Do You Like About The Previous Poster thread)

After being inspired to download this film and it's sequel by an above review, last night i watched....

[REC]


***WARNING - MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS***

First off, let me just say this....i'm not a massive fan of Horrors. Never have been. Some people enjoy being scared out of their wits by a film but i'v never been one of them. I guess watching this film on my laptop at damn near 2am in the pitch black was possibly a questionable decision 

I had no idea what to expect going into this film. I knew it was a horror of sorts but had no knowledge of what kind of horror i was going to be privy to. I have to say I was pleasently (and scarily ) surprised.

The presentation here is gritty and raw, where effects are used they are kept to a minimum and the film is much better for it. The style of filming would perhaps have had more effect on me if i hadnt seen films such as Cloverfield previously, though the 'handheld' style does come accross more naturally here. The setting is kept very clautrophobic through the way it is filmed, the setting and even some extremely well placed scenes that reinforce this feeling by showing them being isolated.

The performances, well i suppose the best compliment you can pay to the actors in this type of film is that they all look frightened and horrified. Unless, of course, they're looking hungry for a bit of human in which case they also looked very realistic. 

There are a couple of really good twists in the film and the final scenes....well, to somebody not used to horror they creeped me out hugely. Lanky, gaunt figures shuffling in the shadows in night vision dont play kindly on my nerves 

Overall, and from somebody not usually a fan of the genre....

9/10


----------



## GTAFA

_A Star is Born_ in the new reconstructed version on TCM Saturday night. 7 out of 10.

Much is made of this movie, and so much is expected. I feel it's over-rated. Yes it has Judy Garland & James Mason. But how many production numbers can one watch? In places it seems to be imitating _Singin' in the Rain_, without any of the latter's light-heartedness. I think the material is screaming for a remake --as Alex Baldwin commented afterwards-- with the proviso that we need a reason to like James Mason's character. He's a pain in the butt from the first minute he appears on the screen; I'd like to see more reasons why we should care about this guy than just hearing how great he used to be. And even with that missing it feels like a long movie, a movie that goes on and on to no end, other than to give us more of Garland's singing & dancing.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*The Science of Sleep*: 7/10

It's a roller coaster of random weirdness, that was fun to ride in places, and other times really slow. Several times I found myself wanting to get up and go do something else. But there were also some really emotionally affecting scenes that I connected to. Not sure I'd really recommend it tho.


----------



## willowmoon

Watched the "Clash of the Titans" remake in the theater yesterday -- it was kinda good, good special effects. Not that the original was some great epic film either, but the original did have a fun, campy feel to it. Still, all in all, it's a serviceable film -- I'd give it a 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## Gyrene

The Karate Kid (AKA The Kung Fu Kid) - 3 out of 10

Full disclosure, I didn't fathom ever seeing this flick either on the silver screen nor on DVD. However, my little brother had recently graduated from 8th grade with a spectacular report card. I had promised to do something special for him on his graduation day, so he requested to see this horrible little film.

Even though it gets only 3 stars from me, it's much closer to the truth than the original (i.e. an actual KID in Jaden Smith, playing the protagonist, as oppossed to a twenty something Ralph Machio)


----------



## kristineirl

the goonies: 4/10

three points go to the truffle shuffle. one point for that creature or what not.


----------



## Blackjack

kristineirl said:


> the goonies: 4/10



I refuse to even acknowledge you as a human anymore.


----------



## kristineirl

Blackjack said:


> I refuse to even acknowledge you as a human anymore.



as long as you don't acknowledge me as this dude, i'm alright


----------



## chicken legs

kristineirl said:


> the goonies: 4/10
> 
> three points go to the truffle shuffle. one point for that creature or what not.





Blackjack said:


> I refuse to even acknowledge you as a human anymore.



***gasps***

That is a 80's classic...Thats like giving E.T. 4/10


----------



## willowmoon

kristineirl said:


> the goonies: 4/10
> 
> three points go to the truffle shuffle. one point for that creature or what not.





chicken legs said:


> ***gasps***
> 
> That is a 80's classic...Thats like giving E.T. 4/10



I have to be honest, I absolutely hated "The Goonies" -- between that movie and "Dirty Dancing", I never understood the appeal of either of them. 

Still though, they're both better than "Battlefield Earth."


----------



## Micara

chicken legs said:


> ***gasps***
> 
> That is a 80's classic...Thats like giving E.T. 4/10





willowmoon said:


> I have to be honest, I absolutely hated "The Goonies" -- between that movie and "Dirty Dancing", I never understood the appeal of either of them.
> 
> Still though, they're both better than "Battlefield Earth."



I never liked E.T. Even as a kid, I was like "What's this shit?"


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> I never liked E.T. Even as a kid, I was like "What's this shit?"



Yeah, but the E.T. video game for the Atari 2600 was infinitely worse. 

Oh the pain! THE PAIN!


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Crazy Heart 8/10

i thought this movie was brilliant! the music was great, Jeff Bridges can really sing not alone act lol loved this movie alot


----------



## CastingPearls

pdgujer148 said:


> [REC] 2 |8/10|
> 
> The problem with reviewing [REC] 2 is that there is no way to convey how well made the film is without spoiling the plot.
> 
> [REC] was a Spanish horror film that focused on a small group of news reporters, tenants, and firemen trapped in a quarantined building infected with a virulent version of rabies. It was eventually was remade as the competent but vastly inferior American movie Quarantine.
> 
> [REC] 2 begins just a few minutes after the end of [REC]. A new set of characters are sent into the building.Meanwhile, another group has infiltrated the building via the city sewers.
> 
> Also, whatever is going on in the building, it has nothing to do with rabies...
> 
> What follows is 88 minutes of OMFG!, and WTF?
> 
> I cant stress enough how often I was surprised by this movie. I dont agree with what becomes the eventual explanation for the infection, but I respect the fact that it is solidly suggested by the first movie. There is nothing lazy about this sequel-both films could be watched back to back as a continuous film.
> 
> In film terms, this is the Godfather 2 of horror films.
> 
> (OK. More like the Die Hard 2 of horror films.)
> 
> There are at least bakers dozen moments in the film where you say to yourself, That cant possibly happen! And, it doesnt. Instead, something worse happens.[REC] 2 is inferior to [REC]. However, that is like saying that cheese is inferior to sour cream.
> 
> Im sure that this will eventually be remade in America. Still, if you love horror films, or have a passion for Spanish cinema, hunt [REC] 2 down.
> 
> [NOTE] This film hasnt yet been released to theaters. It is about to come out in limited release in the US. However, for about $11 you can rent it in Hi-Def on XBOX Live.]


I was so intrigued by your review that I saw [REC] 2 last night on XBox. While saying it was the Godfather II of horror is tantamount to sacrilege I absolutely agree that it made Quarantine look like a sophomoric effort at best. It was definitely full of WTF and OMG and I would see it again in a heartbeat. Looking forward to seeing [REC] as well.

Oh and the re-reviews of Shutter Island posted upthread have also influenced me to reconsider watching it again. Great reviews everyone.


----------



## chicken legs

willowmoon said:


> I have to be honest, I absolutely hated "The Goonies" -- between that movie and "Dirty Dancing", I never understood the appeal of either of them.
> 
> Still though, they're both better than "Battlefield Earth."



***gasps..again***

Dirty Dancing...thats like....ok wait..yeah. I don't remember the plot. I was distracted by Patrick's tight ass pants.


----------



## chicken legs

Micara said:


> I never liked E.T. Even as a kid, I was like "What's this shit?"



I have a confession....I never watched E.T....its was just too cheesy for me...but I really did like Goonies..I guess its the FFA in me..lol.


----------



## supersizebbw

*Sixty Six*

Came across this on the telly the other day...it's a family movie but i think was quite a good (not great) attempt. The story takes place in England in the year 1966 and is mostly based around a 13 yr old boy who plans to have a huge bar mitzvah party only to later on find out that should england qualify for the world cup final, that the day of the match will be the same day as his bar mitzvah. 

A good attempt at a family movie: Overall would give 

6.5/10


Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmrYPNLW0-E


----------



## pdgujer148

CastingPearls said:


> I was so intrigued by your review that I saw [REC] 2 last night on XBox. While saying it was the Godfather II of horror is tantamount to sacrilege I absolutely agree that it made Quarantine look like a sophomoric effort at best. It was definitely full of WTF and OMG and I would see it again in a heartbeat. Looking forward to seeing [REC] as well.
> 
> Oh and the re-reviews of Shutter Island posted upthread have also influenced me to reconsider watching it again. Great reviews everyone.



I'm glad that you liked it.

Here is another recommendation. A French horror film called "Martyrs". Where this movie starts and where it ends will leave you spinning. You might not like the final turn the films takes but you will definitely not forget it. 

Warning: This movie is brutal. I know you've seen Irreversible. This is in the same neighborhood but won't leave you feeling like offing yourself for a day and a half after watching it. 

Also, the screenwriter was more generous with ideas than the producers were with cash. Consequently some very big practical effects toward the end of the film require a little more suspension of belief than we've become accustomed to. No matter, depending on how you react to the last twenty minutes of the film you'll either be cringing to much to notice or so angry at the film that you won't notice.


----------



## GTAFA

_Julie & Julia_ 9 out of 10

I watched the video last night, having seen it in the theatre. I heard a few people complain that the "Julia" part (flashing back to Julia Child, with Meryl Streep & Stanley Tucci) was better than the "Julie" part (recent history with Amy Adams & Chris Messina). I wonder, though, if the reason people enjoy those flashbacks is precisely because of the frame. While we might like the icing better than the cake would we really want to replace the cake + icing (visualize that) with the same quantity of nothing but icing? I suspect there's a better analogy (wish i could think of one...argh) . 

There's a lot to like in this film, particularly its celebration of food & the pure enjoyment of life.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*The Brain Machine*


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075781/


As far as "B" Movies go.
This wasn't exactly MY cup of tea.
However, it was still pretty good.

I'd give it a 6/10, on a scale of "B" Movies.


----------



## squidge dumpling

Angels & Demons 10/10 as really enjoyed this movie.


----------



## PamelaLois

squidge dumpling said:


> Angels & Demons 10/10 as really enjoyed this movie.



I really liked it too, but then I could watch Tom Hanks mow the lawn and give that at least a 8.5/10

I just got home from Toy Story 3 (3D) -9/10. It was just what I needed after a really difficult week of work (tues/weds are my weekend). It was a feel good and the technology is just amazing. Definitely worth the extra buck or two to see it in 3D.


----------



## frankman

The Hot Tub Time Machine 7.5 - 10

Not as funny as The Hangover, but glorious nonsense nonetheless. Packed with an all-star crew, it was nice to see John Cusack in a decent movie again, and I don't know who plays his nephew, but that dude makes me laugh non-stop (even in the crappy movie Sex Drive).

Bonus: Chevy Chase as the "mystical timetravel guy", or just the janitor.


----------



## Gyrene

frankman said:


> The Hot Tub Time Machine 7.5 - 10
> 
> Not as funny as The Hangover, but glorious nonsense nonetheless. Packed with an all-star crew, it was nice to see John Cusack in a decent movie again, and I don't know who plays his nephew, but that dude makes me laugh non-stop (even in the crappy movie Sex Drive).
> 
> Bonus: Chevy Chase as the "mystical timetravel guy", or just the janitor.



Extra Bonus: Crispin Glover!


----------



## HottiMegan

9/10 She's Out of Your League

This was a really funny, charming movie. It warms my heart to see the geeks getting more love roles and stuff in movies


----------



## Gyrene

Grown Ups 5/10

Some of the "funnier" scenes are in the trailer that's been shown a million times over the past week on the tele. Ther was some pretty good ribbing between the guys though. My favorite is when Sandler tells Rock he looks like a bullemic Michael Vick.


----------



## isamarie69

Toy story 3 In 3-D
8 1/2 I know im mean, but it was awesome did drag a little here and there. And maybe my eyes are screwed up because i couldn't see the 3-D very well. I do confess i bawled at the end. My friends all said they did so i thought i was going to be tough and show them. LOL but they got me! Overall i did love it.


----------



## goofy girl

Shutter Island- I give it like, a billion stars. It was just brilliant.


----------



## frankman

HottiMegan said:


> 9/10 She's Out of Your League
> 
> This was a really funny, charming movie. It warms my heart to see the geeks getting more love roles and stuff in movies



I think it's funny that Michael Cera's nemesis in Nick and Nora, Jay Baruchel, plays the geek in his other movies. He was incredible as the voice of Hickup in How to Train Your Dragon.

How to Train Your Dragon: 9 out of 10. 

what can I say? Brilliant voice cast, endearing characters and dragons that are actually cats (watch their movement). Bonus points for Gerard Butler as a particularty stoic Stoic, and bonus points times infinity for Craig ferguson's typical voice and character. It seems that this year I'll be watching Shark Week. The man is awesome.


----------



## GTAFA

_Wyatt Earp_ (1994)with Kevin Costner, Dennis Quaid as Doc Holiday, and a stunning supporting cast including Isabella Rossellini, Gene Hackman (a towering presence in the first 15 minutes), Catherine O'Hara, Jobeth Williams,Bill Pullman, and many others. Lawrence Kasdan wrote and directed this stately edifice, a film that really takes its time in all the right ways. 10 out of 10. Where Quaid creates a fascinating and quirky portrayal, Costner's Earp is among his darker nastier characters, and so compellingly believable that you forget he's acting. This is truly an epic. I'd seen bits and pieces, but last night i had the pleasure of sitting down to watch it from beginning to end.

Gotta buy it. Gotta see it again.


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> I think it's funny that Michael Cera's nemesis in Nick and Nora, Jay Baruchel, plays the geek in his other movies. He was incredible as the voice of Hickup in How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon: 9 out of 10.
> 
> what can I say? Brilliant voice cast, endearing characters and dragons that are actually cats (watch their movement). Bonus points for Gerard Butler as a particularty stoic Stoic, and bonus points times infinity for Craig ferguson's typical voice and character. It seems that this year I'll be watching Shark Week. The man is awesome.




Ya know, my friend dragged me to it and I figured it would just be a lame kids movie, but I really, really adored it! I loved the story and all the characters. I even cried a little. Will definitely be buying it!



also- Im a Jay Baruchel fangirl! Im going to see Sorcerer's Apprentice because of him.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*World's Greatest Dad*: 9/10

I actually really liked this movie. It hit me deep, in an understated kind of way. I found the characters believable, flawed, and engrossing. The emotional overtones of the movie will probably resonate in me for a couple of days, which for me means a film has done its job. And, even though I know it's so uncool, I am still a big fan of Robin Williams. What can I say, I just like the guy.


----------



## Christov

*District 9*

Fookin Prawns!/10


----------



## willowmoon

Christov said:


> *District 9*
> 
> Fookin Prawns!/10



One of the best movies I have watched on DVD this year, no doubt. Apparently they will be making a follow-up film, although it's unclear at this point whether or not it will be a prequel or a sequel.


----------



## Adamantoise

A Nightmare On Elm Street (1984)

The original film is very good indeed-I liked the way the film seemlessly blended the real with the oneiric, and the imagination displayed regarding the character of Frederick Charles Krueger. One particular scene of interest would be Tinas' demise at the hands of Freddy,and the subsequent investigation into her boyfreinds' actual involvement by Nancy. The effects are gruesome and particularily well done for the time,and the acting intense. The films main theme is creepy,and remains one of my favorite themes ever.

Overall,I'll give this a 9 1/2 out of 10.


----------



## Wild Zero

_Moon_ 9.5/10

GERTY!

_Banlieue 13_ 2.5/10

I could only watch about 20 or so minutes of this film before I got bored. The action was impressive enough, just far too mindless to invest anymore time.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

willowmoon said:


> Yeah, but the E.T. video game for the Atari 2600 was infinitely worse.
> 
> Oh the pain! THE PAIN!



I fail because I did not see this before, but my gosh is that a trip back! I hated that blasted game! Anytime I'd fall into one of those pits, it was pretty much game over for me! I'm not sure I EVER beat that thing! I hated the stupid guy who'd come and take all your ship pieces away!

Of course, this was back when my age was still in the single-digits. I haven't played that in at least 10-15 years. Still, had to give you pseudo-rep by acknowledging it on here!

Anyway, I'm supposed to go see Toy Story 3 sometime in the next week or two... and I heard it's actually no great loss to see it without the 3D. So I think we will forego the extra $3 and not get my special nerdy glasses. Either way, I know I'll love it.


----------



## chicken legs

frankman said:


> The Hot Tub Time Machine 7.5 - 10





HottiMegan said:


> 9/10 She's Out of Your League



I really liked both these movies too. They're definitely being added to my collection.


----------



## kristineirl

*Slumdog Millionaire: *8.7/10

I gotta knock off some points for the vomit scene, that's a kristine no-no. 
Otherwise, it was really, pretty good (at least I thought.) 

also, there needs to be more dancing in that movie.


----------



## CastingPearls

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm glad that you liked it.
> 
> Here is another recommendation. A French horror film called "Martyrs". Where this movie starts and where it ends will leave you spinning. You might not like the final turn the films takes but you will definitely not forget it.
> 
> Warning: This movie is brutal. I know you've seen Irreversible. This is in the same neighborhood but won't leave you feeling like offing yourself for a day and a half after watching it.
> 
> Also, the screenwriter was more generous with ideas than the producers were with cash. Consequently some very big practical effects toward the end of the film require a little more suspension of belief than we've become accustomed to. No matter, depending on how you react to the last twenty minutes of the film you'll either be cringing to much to notice or so angry at the film that you won't notice.


I've been unable to find Martyrs anywhere. Still trying though. And yes, Irreversible was......beyond words...
I did however just see Pandorum which was better than I expected. 7.5/10


----------



## Micara

HottiMegan said:


> 9/10 She's Out of Your League
> 
> This was a really funny, charming movie. It warms my heart to see the geeks getting more love roles and stuff in movies



I agree with this review. I thought it was a cute and funny movie!

*Get Him To The Greek*- 3/10

My brother liked this more than I did- I only laughed a couple of times, and I love Jonah Hill. Mostly I kept checking my Facebook on my iPhone and eyeing the clock. It was kind of gross and stupid, and I really liked Forgetting Sarah Marshall, so I was very disappointed in this movie.


----------



## chicken legs

*Ninja Assassin*: 8/10

It was a really cool martial arts movie ala The Wachowski Brothers and has my one my favorite actress Naomie Harris. Its good to see her in a staring role and its good to see someone other than Jet Li kicking it up.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

*Toy Story 3*
10/10
And from 1 to WIN, I'd say WIN!


----------



## GTAFA

_The Time Traveler's Wife_ 9 out of 10

I didn't get the impression that it was well-received. Why not, i wonder? it's certainly got the basic outline of a chick flick, for better or worse. I suspect those who hate this kind of movie will not like it. I think it's the most romantic movie i have ever seen. I saw it in the theatre, and just watched the video for the first time. It's quite an achievement really, when you think about it: definitely a kind of crossover. The title suggests science fiction, no? and the story is full of darkness in places. But the film wins you over, at least if you're willing to accept its premise (although the same is true with fantasy or sci-fi: when you find the concept impossible to believe nothing else matters). The performances are intense, but they match the subject rather well. 

To repeat, it's not for everyone, but i think it's very impressive.


----------



## Christov

*The Wicker Man*

Jesus Christ!/10

I advise anybody to rewatch the film with the commentary on just to laugh at the Christopher Lee denouncing the American remake.


----------



## frankman

GTAFA said:


> _The Time Traveler's Wife_ 9 out of 10
> 
> I didn't get the impression that it was well-received. Why not, i wonder? it's certainly got the basic outline of a chick flick, for better or worse. I suspect those who hate this kind of movie will not like it. I think it's the most romantic movie i have ever seen. I saw it in the theatre, and just watched the video for the first time. It's quite an achievement really, when you think about it: definitely a kind of crossover. The title suggests science fiction, no? and the story is full of darkness in places. But the film wins you over, at least if you're willing to accept its premise (although the same is true with fantasy or sci-fi: when you find the concept impossible to believe nothing else matters). The performances are intense, but they match the subject rather well.
> 
> To repeat, it's not for everyone, but i think it's very impressive.



This might sound strange, but I thought Eric Bana acted better on screen with the little girl version of Rachel McAdams than with Rachel herself. It was those scenes that made the movie for me.


----------



## willowmoon

Watched Dana Carvey's "The Master of Disguise" on DVD a couple of nights ago, I referenced this movie earlier this AM on a different thread. A friend recommended this film to me, he really really loves this film. Watched it, absolutely hated it, nothing satisfying about this film until the end credits appeared and I was like "thank God! FINALLY it's over!"

This film might even surpass "Battlefield Earth" as one of the worst films I've ever seen. It's truly that bad.

Rating 0.5 out of 10. And I'm being particularly generous with that "0.5" as well.


----------



## Saoirse

I had an intense dream last night about watching District 9. I've never actually seen it.

From my dream I give it a 6/10


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> Watched Dana Carvey's "The Master of Disguise" on DVD a couple of nights ago, I referenced this movie earlier this AM on a different thread. A friend recommended this film to me, he really really loves this film. Watched it, absolutely hated it, nothing satisfying about this film until the end credits appeared and I was like "thank God! FINALLY it's over!"
> 
> This film might even surpass "Battlefield Earth" as one of the worst films I've ever seen. It's truly that bad.
> 
> Rating 0.5 out of 10. And I'm being particularly generous with that "0.5" as well.



It's a film that really falls into the "so bad it's funny" category if you watch it with others.

Plus the little bits during the credits are actually pretty great. Way better than the film itself.


----------



## kristineirl

willowmoon said:


> Watched Dana Carvey's "The Master of Disguise" on DVD a couple of nights ago, I referenced this movie earlier this AM on a different thread. A friend recommended this film to me, he really really loves this film. Watched it, absolutely hated it, nothing satisfying about this film until the end credits appeared and I was like "thank God! FINALLY it's over!"
> 
> This film might even surpass "Battlefield Earth" as one of the worst films I've ever seen. It's truly that bad.
> 
> Rating 0.5 out of 10. And I'm being particularly generous with that "0.5" as well.



I felt the exact same way with Don't Mess with the Zohan. I can't believe I paid to watch that movie -__-


----------



## Blackjack

*Gettysburg*

Sort of an annual tradition of mine to watch it over the three days that're the anniversary of the battle. It's always been, for me, an *8/10* overall, and one of the more important films in my life.


----------



## KHayes666

Blow

6 out of 10.

That was too damn depressing, especially at the end. In the movie they show Johnny Depp getting betrayed by Diego and he's never seen again. In real life George Jung testified against "Diego" and put him away....why not show that in the movie to at least have some satisfaction in there?

Its a good storyline and the moral is don't do or deal drugs, but still....very sad.


----------



## bbwildrose

*The Book of Eli*

visually stunning!
8/10


----------



## Scorsese86

Rififi - 9/10

I can't believe I've never seen this one before! It's _the_ quissential heist movie. And the heist itself... wow! Great filmmaking, like only an American director in Europe can do it.


----------



## CastingPearls

GTAFA said:


> _The Time Traveler's Wife_ 9 out of 10
> 
> I didn't get the impression that it was well-received. Why not, i wonder? it's certainly got the basic outline of a chick flick, for better or worse. I suspect those who hate this kind of movie will not like it. I think it's the most romantic movie i have ever seen. I saw it in the theatre, and just watched the video for the first time. It's quite an achievement really, when you think about it: definitely a kind of crossover. The title suggests science fiction, no? and the story is full of darkness in places. But the film wins you over, at least if you're willing to accept its premise (although the same is true with fantasy or sci-fi: when you find the concept impossible to believe nothing else matters). The performances are intense, but they match the subject rather well.
> 
> To repeat, it's not for everyone, but i think it's very impressive.


I thought it was underrated as well. And Eric Bana melts my butter. Man, I was all over the screen when he played Henry VIII in The Other Boleyn Girl.


----------



## willowmoon

CastingPearls said:


> I thought it was underrated as well. And Eric Bana melts my butter. Man, I was all over the screen when he played Henry VIII in The Other Boleyn Girl.



For those who haven't seen it, he's pretty good-looking in the movie "Troy" as well -- I'd say he upstaged Brad Pitt in that one.


----------



## GTAFA

willowmoon said:


> For those who haven't seen it, he's pretty good-looking in the movie "Troy" as well -- I'd say he upstaged Brad Pitt in that one.



You want a real surprise? You think you know Bana when you've seen _Troy_ or _Munich_ or _the Time Traveller's Wife_;well at least i thought i knew who he was. But then, watch _Funny People_. That's the best job I've seen in a long time of stealing a movie out from under its star. That is the "real" Eric Bana, complete with a whole different persona and yes, an accent. And btw _Funny People_ is a really good movie, and not always funny.

_Troy_ is a really interesting case, being another hugely expensive movie that failed to earn the money it was supposed to make, released among a bunch of other epic films (especially LOTR). Homer's epics and Greek mythology never have managed the transition to the screen without looking really cheesy (eg _Clash of the Titans_). It's very hard to utter lines about Gods etc without sounding corny. I think _Troy_ is a remarkable achievement, and perhaps will be more fully appreciated in time. Hector (Bana) is always going to be the one you love, whereas Achilles(Pitt) is one of the greatest jerks in the history of literature, a prima donna and a spectacular a-hole. Pitt did an amazing job of making him human. 

I wonder what Pitt has to do to win an oscar, because his work is always interesting. _Inglourious Basterds_ seemed to get caught in the big husband wife battle (Cameron vs Bigelow, _Avatar _vs_ Hurt Locker_) with only Christoph Waltz escaping the crossfire between the two films. Pitt again was a bridesmaid watching Jeff Bridges carry off an oscar that was as much as anything a career appreciation prize; maybe that's how it will be for Pitt, who may have to wait until he's 60 before he finally hoists his own Oscar.


----------



## willowmoon

GTAFA said:


> You want a real surprise? You think you know Bana when you've seen _Troy_ or _Munich_ or _the Time Traveller's Wife_;well at least i thought i knew who he was. But then, watch _Funny People_. That's the best job I've seen in a long time of stealing a movie out from under its star. That is the "real" Eric Bana, complete with a whole different persona and yes, an accent. And btw _Funny People_ is a really good movie, and not always funny.
> 
> _Troy_ is a really interesting case, being another hugely expensive movie that failed to earn the money it was supposed to make, released among a bunch of other epic films (especially LOTR). Homer's epics and Greek mythology never have managed the transition to the screen without looking really cheesy (eg _Clash of the Titans_). It's very hard to utter lines about Gods etc without sounding corny. I think _Troy_ is a remarkable achievement, and perhaps will be more fully appreciated in time. Hector (Bana) is always going to be the one you love, whereas Achilles(Pitt) is one of the greatest jerks in the history of literature, a prima donna and a spectacular a-hole. Pitt did an amazing job of making him human.
> 
> I wonder what Pitt has to do to win an oscar, because his work is always interesting. _Inglourious Basterds_ seemed to get caught in the big husband wife battle (Cameron vs Bigelow, _Avatar _vs_ Hurt Locker_) with only Christoph Waltz escaping the crossfire between the two films. Pitt again was a bridesmaid watching Jeff Bridges carry off an oscar that was as much as anything a career appreciation prize; maybe that's how it will be for Pitt, who may have to wait until he's 60 before he finally hoists his own Oscar.



Troy is one of my favorite films of all time, the extended cut is pretty impressive but very gratuitous in its gore/violence level. Brad Pitt is an amazing actor, and often gets overlooked because of his looks, I think. Kalifornia, Fight Club, Seven, 12 Monkeys, etc..... all fantastic movies that were made better with his performance. 

One thing for sure, Colin Farrell should not do epic films. Period. "Alexander" and "The New World" were just BORING. ZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## spiritangel

GTAFA said:


> You want a real surprise? You think you know Bana when you've seen _Troy_ or _Munich_ or _the Time Traveller's Wife_;well at least i thought i knew who he was. But then, watch _Funny People_. That's the best job I've seen in a long time of stealing a movie out from under its star. That is the "real" Eric Bana, complete with a whole different persona and yes, an accent. And btw _Funny People_ is a really good movie, and not always funny.
> 
> _Troy_ is a really interesting case, being another hugely expensive movie that failed to earn the money it was supposed to make, released among a bunch of other epic films (especially LOTR). Homer's epics and Greek mythology never have managed the transition to the screen without looking really cheesy (eg _Clash of the Titans_). It's very hard to utter lines about Gods etc without sounding corny. I think _Troy_ is a remarkable achievement, and perhaps will be more fully appreciated in time. Hector (Bana) is always going to be the one you love, whereas Achilles(Pitt) is one of the greatest jerks in the history of literature, a prima donna and a spectacular a-hole. Pitt did an amazing job of making him human.
> 
> I wonder what Pitt has to do to win an oscar, because his work is always interesting. _Inglourious Basterds_ seemed to get caught in the big husband wife battle (Cameron vs Bigelow, _Avatar _vs_ Hurt Locker_) with only Christoph Waltz escaping the crossfire between the two films. Pitt again was a bridesmaid watching Jeff Bridges carry off an oscar that was as much as anything a career appreciation prize; maybe that's how it will be for Pitt, who may have to wait until he's 60 before he finally hoists his own Oscar.



You guys need to google him he was a stand up comedian over here and a pretty good one at that so I am hardly suprised that he stole the movie funny people is def on my list of movies I want to see


----------



## GTAFA

spiritangel said:


> You guys need to google him he was a stand up comedian over here and a pretty good one at that so I am hardly suprised that he stole the movie funny people is def on my list of movies I want to see



True... the irony of the film (not to spoil anything) is that he is among a bunch of comedians, but doesn't play a comedian himself. And he's funnier than any of them.


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

Eclipse...and since I'm a sucker for the Twilight series, I give it a 10!


----------



## frankman

GTAFA said:


> [...]Pitt again was a bridesmaid watching Jeff Bridges carry off an oscar that was as much as anything a career appreciation prize; maybe that's how it will be for Pitt, who may have to wait until he's 60 before he finally hoists his own Oscar.



I thought Jeff Bridges was absolutely amazing in Crazy Heart. It was one of the first movies where he didn't play the Dude again. He and Maggie Gyllenhaal had credible chemistry, which made the movie that much better.


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Watched Dana Carvey's "The Master of Disguise" on DVD a couple of nights ago, I referenced this movie earlier this AM on a different thread. A friend recommended this film to me, he really really loves this film. Watched it, absolutely hated it, nothing satisfying about this film until the end credits appeared and I was like "thank God! FINALLY it's over!"
> 
> This film might even surpass "Battlefield Earth" as one of the worst films I've ever seen. It's truly that bad.
> 
> Rating 0.5 out of 10. And I'm being particularly generous with that "0.5" as well.





kristineirl said:


> I felt the exact same way with Don't Mess with the Zohan. I can't believe I paid to watch that movie -__-



I heard that movie was JUST godawful, right up there with "The Love Guru" starring Mike Myers. Nothing worse than paying full-ticket price at a theater and feeling like you got totally robbed.


----------



## Inhibited

Shrek was disappointed 5/10

Toy Story 3 Loved it .. 10/10


----------



## chicken legs

The Last Airbender 10/10


I only saw the cartoon a few times but couldn't really follow it but after seeing this I might watch just out of curiosity. This movie feels like M. Night Shyamalan's early stuff like Unbreakable and The Sixth Sense.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Stoning of Soraya M. 10/10 (In Persian w/English subtitles)

Based on a true story.

A French-Iranian journalist traveling through Iran stops in a remote village when his car breaks down. While he is waiting for his car to be repaired, a woman runs out of an alley and approaches him to speak but the local politicians call her crazy, try to chase her off and discourage the man from communicating with her. Sensing danger, he avoids her until she approaches him in a more isolated area and insists he come to her house. 

He goes but is understandably suspicious. He asks her why he should listen to a crazy woman but she tells him that in Iran, women have no voice and to listen to her story, and decide who is crazy and pass it on to the world. To be her voice.

She begins to tell him of her niece, Soraya, a mother of four whose husband wants to marry a very young wealthy city girl, but doesn't want the expense of two wives, so he enlists the local mullah (who is in fact not a mullah, which he conveniently blackmails him with) to convince the wife to give him a divorce without any type of alimony--effectively she and her daughters will starve while he runs off with their two sons only, so she refuses. The husband and mullah accuse her of refusing her sexual obligations and being a bad wife and the mullah tries to make a deal where he'll help her out financially if she agrees to be his 'holy whore'.

Her aunt, an influential widow and probably the most respected woman in the village hears everything and throws the mullah out. The husband and mullah then conspire to set up Soraya as an adulteress so she can be convicted and stoned to death. They start the rumor mill and get the gossip-mongers rolling. The aunt does everything within her power to convince anyone of reason that this is a plot but all refuse to listen.

In Iran, if a man accuses his wife, she must prove her innocence, but if a wife accuses her husband, she must prove his guilt. By lies and threats he manipulates the two required male 'witnesses' and she is immediately convicted. She is to be stoned to death within the hour.

As her aunt tries to convince her to flee, and they both realize the futility of this, little boys are collecting stones in their shirts and wheelbarrows. A hole is being dug and chalk is spilled in a line for the point of demarcation.

Soraya, says good-bye to her terrified daughters and her sons are brought in to see her for one last time. The younger cries but the older has been poisoned by his father. She looks into his eyes and he turns away.

As she is led to the site of her death in a black chador, the men of the village walk behind her clapping their stones together in anticipation of the event. Her arms tied down, she's placed in the hole up to her waist. Her own father denounces her and throws the first three stones, all of which miss. A woman in the crowd desperately screams its a sign that she is innocent and in a last attempt, the aunt throws herself in front of Soraya begging them to kill her instead. She's dragged away and they proceed.

When the aunt is finished with her story, she tells the journalist that the event only took place the day before. The tape is removed from the cassette player and the mechanic walks in and sees the recorder, but says nothing. He tells the journalist the car is ready and goes back to the garage where all the perpetrators are waiting and begin to question him at length. It is decided the journalist cannot leave. They pull him out of his car and destroy his belongings until they're satisfied he has no proof.

As he drives out of town the aunt runs out into the street and hands him the cassette. She stops the enraged crowd from following and tells them all that the whole world will now know of their act and that HER God truly is great for enabling the truth to come out.

The journalist does get away and writes a book exposing the stonings to this day of thousands of Iranian women. 

This is a long description but there's so much more. This is actually the first film I've ever seen that made me cry so hard I had to stop it but it was worth it.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

CastingPearls said:


> The Stoning of Soraya M. 10/10 (In Persian w/English subtitles)
> 
> Based on a true story.
> 
> As he drives out of town the aunt runs out into the street and hands him the cassette. She stops the enraged crowd from following and tells them all that the whole world will now know of their act and that HER God truly is great for enabling the truth to come out.
> 
> The journalist does get away and writes a book exposing the stonings to this day of thousands of Iranian women.
> 
> This is a long description but there's so much more. This is actually the first film I've ever seen that made me cry so hard I had to stop it but it was worth it.




This is how I felt watching the movie with Sally Field "Not Without My Daughter". We don't realize what liberty we have here. Stuff like this happens 'over there' daily. Thanks for the synopsis.


----------



## Paquito

The Last Airbender - 6/10

I'm certainly giving this more credit than the critics, probably because I grew up with the cartoon series. Since I had seen the entire series, I had no problem following the story, filling in the plotline gaps, etc. However, I completely understand how some people say that there are continuity issues.

I thought that the special effects got better as the movie progressed, but I kinda had to get used to the cheese factor. The opening sequence with the introduction of bending kinda made me laugh, cuz they just looked...lame. But it got better as the movie continued.

But the acting needs A LOT of improvement. Something so great about the cartoon was the amount of heart. The juxtaposition of these kids being goofy and silly, going through some typical young drama, with the seriousness of war and mortality really made the show great. Aang is a really fun character with emotional depth and a sense of adventure, and the kid only cracked a joke or two within the first 1/3 of the movie. The rest was really just everyone looking serious (and Katara basically on the verge of a meltdown, which did seem like her character in the cartoon). The only one they were really loyal to was Sokka, since he got a bit of sarcasm and misfortune. Zuko was also pretty good IMO, but I like Dev Patel due to his Slumdog work. 

I know it's difficult to convert an entire series into a movie (well trilogy, since there are three parts), but I hope they don't continue to loose the heart and emotion of the series so that they can get the epic battle sequences into the films. And especially since the movie was only 90 minutes, I would've been fine with the movie being longer in order to get more back story.


Shyamalan, please get your shit together for Book 2.


----------



## Scorsese86

willowmoon said:


> For those who haven't seen it, he's pretty good-looking in the movie "Troy" as well -- I'd say he upstaged Brad Pitt in that one.



All right, I am a straight man... but as far as who was the most handsome man in "Troy"... hands down, Peter O'Toole. What a man!


----------



## willowmoon

Paquito said:


> Shyamalan, please get your shit together ...



That's a rather tall order, given his track record.


----------



## rellis10

I'v been slacking off here, so i'm going to do three short ones in one post...

1: Star Trek - The Motion Picture

I'm utterly convinced the person that made this film was on Acid through the entire process. Colours everywhere, hippie uniforms and bald highly sexal aliens. Other than this, it's a good film. The cast is reliable as ever, the story is interesting though dances around philosophical questions a bit and the effects are great for the era of the film.

Overall - 7.5/10


2: Star Trek 2 - The Wrath of Khan

In my opinion this was a completely different type of film from the first. Gone were the psychedelic lightshows from the first film, instead the interstallar landscape was replaced by a brilliantly dead landscape and a maniacal Khan in place of a quasi-sentient space being. Add on top of that a truly moving ending and you got a winner.

Overall - 8/10


3: Yep, you guessed it.....

Star Trek 3 - The Search For Spock

Now personally i gotta say this is my least favorite of the three, despite the appearence of Christopher "Great Scott, Marty!" Lloyd as the Klingon commander. Spock is probably my favorite character from Star Trek and the fact that he appears for so little of the film in his recognised form is a turn off for me. The story is good, the directon is impressive (from Leonard Nimoy too) and the acting is STILL good....but for some reason it was missing something. Oh yes, and we're stuck back in fashion-nightmare-land.

Overall - 6.5/10


----------



## willowmoon

You're FAR kinder than I am when it comes to the first Star Trek movie. It was ridiculously way too long, especially when it comes to the exterior shots of pretty much anything. Like when we see the Enterprise in spacedock for the first time in the movie -- how long was that scene, prob'ly twenty minutes? Seemed like an eternity. 

I'll never forget when I saw a VHS version of the movie back in the day -- and on the cover, it says "features twelve minutes of additional footage!" NOOOOOOOOO, how about removing twelve minutes? Or more? Or how about erasing the whole movie from my memory? 

If you know of a person suffering from insomnia, this movie is the cure.


----------



## DharmaDave

The last movie I saw was the Humphrey Bogart classic Treasure of Sierra Madre. It was awesome. The aesthetic for the Indiana Jones series was definitely taken from that movie. Its just a really cool movie. All I have to say is, "We don't need no stinkin' badges." Thank you PBS for showing those old movies.


----------



## AuntHen

The Usual Suspects (again)

9/10

Kevin Spacey is a genius (and I love Gabriel Byrne) and even though once you know the ending, it isn't as MIND BLOWING, it is still a cool movie!

If you have never seen it, you should  You will be like this at the end


----------



## rellis10

fat9276 said:


> The Usual Suspects (again)
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Kevin Spacey is a genius (and I love Gabriel Byrne) and even though once you know the ending, it isn't as MIND BLOWING, it is still a cool movie!
> 
> If you have never seen it, you should  You will be like this at the end



^ THIS

I'd even be tempted to go up to 10/10....although maybe not quite. Still an awesome film though and i'm a HUGE fan of Kevin Spacey. The Big Kahuna is definitly in my top 5 favorite films, and K-PAX is up there too.


----------



## HappyFA75

The A-Team.

10 out of 10.

Some parts dragged, like two or three.

But it was GREAT. Funny, some Slapstick in a Million-dollar Special effects budget type way, and Great story too! it had it all. It was Perfect.

And thanks to Jessica Biel, not Quinton "Rampage" Jackson. :bow:


----------



## HappyFA75

rellis10 said:


> ^ THIS
> 
> I'd even be tempted to go up to 10/10....although maybe not quite. Still an awesome film though and i'm a HUGE fan of Kevin Spacey. The Big Kahuna is definitly in my top 5 favorite films, and *K-PAX is up there too.*



I actually didnt like K-PAX all that much. *Spoiler Alert* Wasnt it that he was a Killer and that he had a rare Savant-like ability for Astrology? And he really WASNT from K-PAX? Or, was the movie trying to present the possibility that.. he was?

It wasnt the WORST Movie i ever saw i have a list of those, but it wasnt up near my Favorites, either.

Now, Patch Adams. THAT was a Great Movie!

And you just made me want to watch The usual Suspects again. That movie WAS Very Very good. Because "How do you shoot the Devil in the Back?" 

Its *KEYSER SOZE!*


----------



## Mathias

Toy Story 3- 10/10

I absolutely loved it!


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> You're FAR kinder than I am when it comes to the first Star Trek movie. It was ridiculously way too long, especially when it comes to the exterior shots of pretty much anything. Like when we see the Enterprise in spacedock for the first time in the movie -- how long was that scene, prob'ly twenty minutes? Seemed like an eternity.
> 
> I'll never forget when I saw a VHS version of the movie back in the day -- and on the cover, it says "features twelve minutes of additional footage!" NOOOOOOOOO, how about removing twelve minutes? Or more? Or how about erasing the whole movie from my memory?
> 
> If you know of a person suffering from insomnia, this movie is the cure.



In all fairness....the first Star Trek movie was actually an aborted script for the late 70's tv series that was never made. That's why it moved so damn slow because it was a 45 minute story (at best) that had to be stretched into 90.

Anyway:

THE COOK

6 out of 10

Its a story of a Hungarian murderer who pretends to be a cook (The Hungary Cook, get it?) to hack up a bunch of lesbian Sorority sisters......no I'm not kidding.

5 points for the HLA (hot lesbian action) and nudity....1 point for the gore. 0.00 points for the awful storyline and dialogue.


----------



## rellis10

HappyFA75 said:


> I actually didnt like K-PAX all that much. *Spoiler Alert* Wasnt it that he was a Killer and that he had a rare Savant-like ability for Astrology? And he really WASNT from K-PAX? Or, was the movie trying to present the possibility that.. he was?
> 
> It wasnt the WORST Movie i ever saw i have a list of those, but it wasnt up near my Favorites, either.




*Spoilers May Follow*


I'd highly reccomend reading the K-PAX Trilogy books, they fill in quite alot of detail. But i believe the main aim of the film/books is to provoke the idea that he COULD be from another planet, but we arent advanced enough to truly understand if he is/isnt yet.


----------



## LovelyLiz

rellis10 said:


> *Spoilers May Follow*
> 
> 
> I'd highly reccomend reading the K-PAX Trilogy books, they fill in quite alot of detail. But i believe the main aim of the film/books is to provoke the idea that he COULD be from another planet, but we arent advanced enough to truly understand if he is/isnt yet.



I was not advanced enough to truly enjoy that movie.


----------



## isamarie69

A 3fer lol. I was bored and just got Netflix a couple of weeks ago. So today i actually sat and watched 3 movies. 

Since True blood is not on until next week  I decided to watch An interview with a Vampire. 
I give it a 10. I am not a huge fan of Tom Cruise, but you gotta give it to the guy when he really wants to he does a great job. 

LOL Then i watched Arthur and Arthur 2 on the rocks. I love both of them, they are silly but great. But i guess i'd give them both an 8 cause they are pretty corny.


----------



## frankman

I watched *The A-Team*, and I give it a *7 - 10*.

The movie played fast and loose with the original story, but I didn't particularly mind that. What I did mind was that actors weren't given any room in within the pretty standard action movie plot to create their character. The storylines were to dense to give class actors like Liam Neeson or Jessica Biel a chance to develop, or in Biel's case become likable. 
The only two actors truly at home in their roles were the super-sleazy Patrick Wilson and the insanely hilarious Sharlto Copley, who was easily the best thing in the movie. That man is a genius, and if I ever need someone to test the rotorblades of a helicopter he's my first pick.


----------



## toni

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Eclipse...and since I'm a sucker for the Twilight series, I give it a 10!



This was the best movie so far in the saga. I am not a huge fan of Twilight but my ten year old loves it. I took her to see it and really enjoyed it myself. 

I am giving it 8/10. It doesn't get a 10 because Bella sort of annoys me. Edward and Jacob are super intense. The chick that plays Bella is so blah. It was getting on my nervous. 



Gyrene said:


> Grown Ups 5/10
> 
> Some of the "funnier" scenes are in the trailer that's been shown a million times over the past week on the tele. Ther was some pretty good ribbing between the guys though. My favorite is when Sandler tells Rock he looks like a bullemic Michael Vick.



I totally agree with you. This movie was a huge disappointment. Three of my favorite guys (James, Rock and Spade) were in it and the movie was very bland. It had so much potential and the funniest part was peeing in the pool? So sad. 

5/10


----------



## LJ Rock

*Lady Sings The Blues* - 8/10 

First time I'd ever seen it, I thought it was good. A bit melodramatic, par for the course for films of the era (early 1970s.) And maybe not an entirely accurate depiction of Billie Holiday's life (many of the more sordid details being omitted, understandably so.) I thought the quality of the DVD restoration was impressive, and the cinematography was also quite good.


----------



## kristineirl

The Prestige *10/10*

With the exception of squishing cute little birds, this movie is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## flinflam

Just watched "Stan Helsing". I don't know why I keep falling for this crap. First it was Date movie, then Disaster movie and now this! Just because you can make a movie doesn't mean you should! I couldn't watch the whole thing. Turned it off after 45 minutes. I didn't laugh once, not even a chuckle! After turning it off I felt sick cause I realized it was 45 minutes of my life I will never get back. 1 out of 10 stars


----------



## chicken legs

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> Eclipse...and since I'm a sucker for the Twilight series, I give it a 10!



I really liked this one too and it had enough action to keep Escapist entertained..lol.


----------



## Blackjack

*The Fourth Kind*

Full review here.

*6/10*


----------



## freakyfred

Spider-man 2 - 8/10

The best of all the Spider-man movies.


----------



## olwen

willowmoon said:


> That's a rather tall order, given his track record.



This made me LOL cause I agree. He's only got one good movie. 

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I did watch the show and when I do finally see the movie I know not to expect much from him. Plus translating the amazing battle scenes in the show to a movie can't have been easy and he's such a bad director...I expect the movie to be totally mediocre. 



willowmoon said:


> You're FAR kinder than I am when it comes to the first Star Trek movie. It was ridiculously way too long, especially when it comes to the exterior shots of pretty much anything. Like when we see the Enterprise in spacedock for the first time in the movie -- how long was that scene, prob'ly twenty minutes? Seemed like an eternity.
> 
> I'll never forget when I saw a VHS version of the movie back in the day -- and on the cover, it says "features twelve minutes of additional footage!" NOOOOOOOOO, how about removing twelve minutes? Or more? Or how about erasing the whole movie from my memory?
> 
> If you know of a person suffering from insomnia, this movie is the cure.



I agree here too. The first ST movie is by far the worst of the bunch. It's even cheesier than the series. I saw this movie once and never watched it ever again. I'd have to be five kinds of high to watch it again.


----------



## mercy

Just watched "Death Race" on DVD. Compared to the original, it's rubbish, but then I expected as much. As ridiculous Jason Statham-y action fluff, it's not bad. 

6/10


----------



## Laura2008

Hot Tub Time Machine. 8/10. I'm a sucker for cheesy 80s flashbacks.


----------



## lalatx

Five Million Years to Earth. 8.5/10 Good movie from the 60's


----------



## pdgujer148

Predators |6.5/10|

I would have given this a 7.5 if the movie didnt completely go off its tracks in the last twenty minutes due to one of the stupidest twists since The Village.

Ending aside, this is the 2nd best Predator movie; faint praise considering the AvP films were complete trash, and Predator 2 was a watchable mess.

Still, Predators accomplishes its goals. It is a mildly exciting popcorn movie. The writers manage to add some new elements to the mythology without screwing things up. The actors (with the exception of Lawrence Fishbourne) know what movie they are in and chew the scenery with appropriate gusto. Adrian Brody is slumming, but it is testament for his talent that he can pull off an alpha badass character despite the puppy-dog eyes.

This is nothing special. If you have $10 to burn and like Predator movies see it. Otherwise, wait a couple months and rent it.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> Predators |6.5/10|
> 
> I would have given this a 7.5 if the movie didnt completely go off its tracks in the last twenty minutes due to one of the stupidest twists since The Village.
> 
> Ending aside, this is the 2nd best Predator movie; faint praise considering the AvP films were complete trash, and Predator 2 was a watchable mess.
> 
> Still, Predators accomplishes its goals. It is a mildly exciting popcorn movie. The writers manage to add some new elements to the mythology without screwing things up. The actors (with the exception of Lawrence Fishbourne) know what movie they are in and chew the scenery with appropriate gusto. Adrian Brody is slumming, but it is testament for his talent that he can pull off an alpha badass character despite the puppy-dog eyes.
> 
> This is nothing special. If you have $10 to burn and like Predator movies see it. Otherwise, wait a couple months and rent it.



This is more or less what I had expected, and aside from a little bit of fanboyism when I saw the trailer last week I've been looking forward to renting this for some time.

Now, was Fishbourne taking it too seriously, or...? I'm not entirely certain which way you meant that one.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> Now, was Fishbourne taking it too seriously, or...? I'm not entirely certain which way you meant that one.



Fishbourne was just OFF. I can't pin it down. He just seemed to not be trying. The character has been driven insane from fear and loneliness; he talks to people who aren't there, has erratic mood changes that bounce between friendly and murderous--the kind of role actors love to play. He just seems bored with the thing.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> Fishbourne was just OFF. I can't pin it down. He just seemed to not be trying. The character has been driven insane from fear and loneliness; he talks to people who aren't there, has erratic mood changes that bounce between friendly and murderous--the kind of role actors love to play. He just seems bored with the thing.



I think that I get what you mean- I've seen actors phoning it in before and I hate it. It's really a bummer, because I usually like him in what I've seen him in, and the character sounds like one that would be more fun to play than the leads.


----------



## willowmoon

Speaking of "Predators" - I was watching "Alien Vs. Predator" late on TV last night. This'll be the second time I've seen this movie. I remember seeing this originally in the theater with one of my friends and we both thought this movie was horrible. Fast forward six years later to last night .... and yeah, this movie still sucked. What sucked about it? Well pretty much the plot & acting, both of which were pretty much non-existent. 

I'll give it a 2 out of 10.


----------



## cinnamitch

Caught Men In Black on the tube again last night. No matter how many times i watch it, i just totally enjoy it, 10/10. I will admit i am giddy with the knowledge they are making MIB 3


----------



## Gyrene

willowmoon said:


> Speaking of "Predators" - I was watching "Alien Vs. Predator" late on TV last night. This'll be the second time I've seen this movie. I remember seeing this originally in the theater with one of my friends and we both thought this movie was horrible. Fast forward six years later to last night .... and yeah, this movie still sucked. What sucked about it? Well pretty much the plot & acting, both of which were pretty much non-existent.
> 
> I'll give it a 2 out of 10.



Giving AvP 2 stars, your far to generous sir! All kidding aside, your right, AvP was terrible. The hype behind it had me paying my $7.50 to the box office and then promptly walking out 20 minutes deep. I wouldn't ask for a refund because it's not the theatre's fault this PoS was made and marketed to fanboy's like me. The only other letdown that came this close was Jason Vs Freddie (for me anyway).

I'd give AvP 1 out of 10. The 1 star is for people behind the scenes that built the Aliens and Predator's costumes.


----------



## willowmoon

Gyrene said:


> Giving AvP 2 stars, your far to generous sir! All kidding aside, your right, AvP was terrible. The hype behind it had me paying my $7.50 to the box office and then promptly walking out 20 minutes deep. I wouldn't ask for a refund because it's not the theatre's fault this PoS was made and marketed to fanboy's like me. The only other letdown that came this close was Jason Vs Freddie (for me anyway).
> 
> I'd give AvP 1 out of 10. The 1 star is for people behind the scenes that built the Aliens and Predator's costumes.



If only they would have gone with the original Dark Horse comic book series, at least it would have had a decent storyline to it. And of course, going with the PG-13 rating, it made it that more accessible for increased ticket sales. But turning two R-rated franchises into a PG-13 film was like, meh. I know they released an "unrated" version of the film, but from what I heard, it didn't really add too much to it. It's not like the unrated version would have corrected the plot & acting (or the lack thereof.)


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> If only they would have gone with the original Dark Horse comic book series, at least it would have had a decent storyline to it. And of course, going with the PG-13 rating, it made it that more accessible for increased ticket sales. But turning two R-rated franchises into a PG-13 film was like, meh. I know they released an "unrated" version of the film, but from what I heard, it didn't really add too much to it. It's not like the unrated version would have corrected the plot & acting (or the lack thereof.)



There's no way to solve the issue of it being written and directed by Paul W.S. Anderson, though.


----------



## willowmoon

Blackjack said:


> There's no way to solve the issue of it being written and directed by Paul W.S. Anderson, though.



Well said.


----------



## Leonard

_Predators_ [4.5/10]

Oh man, was this ever a letdown. It's my own fault I supposed for getting my hopes up. It just seemed like at every turn, whenever there was chance to make the interesting choice, the filmmakers went with the lazy one that's been done a million times before. There were some genuinely creepy/inspired moments, but I could count them all on one hand, one hand that had been in a terrible freak accident involving a wheat thresher. 



pdgujer148 said:


> I would have given this a 7.5 if the movie didnt completely go off its tracks in the last twenty minutes due to one of the stupidest twists since The Village.



I actually liked the plot twist, if it's the one I believe you're referring to. I think it could have been much better executed, but at least it was something _different_. That one character in particular was one of the few genuinely entertaining parts of the film.


----------



## Saoirse

willowmoon said:


> Speaking of "Predators" - I was watching "Alien Vs. Predator" late on TV last night. This'll be the second time I've seen this movie. I remember seeing this originally in the theater with one of my friends and we both thought this movie was horrible. Fast forward six years later to last night .... and yeah, this movie still sucked. What sucked about it? Well pretty much the plot & acting, both of which were pretty much non-existent.
> 
> I'll give it a 2 out of 10.



Of course it sucked. But Tommy Flannagan was in it. so automatic 10!


----------



## willowmoon

willowmoon said:


> Speaking of "Predators" - I was watching "Alien Vs. Predator" late on TV last night. This'll be the second time I've seen this movie. I remember seeing this originally in the theater with one of my friends and we both thought this movie was horrible. Fast forward six years later to last night .... and yeah, this movie still sucked. What sucked about it? Well pretty much the plot & acting, both of which were pretty much non-existent.
> 
> I'll give it a 2 out of 10.





Saoirse said:


> Of course it sucked. But Tommy Flannagan was in it. so automatic 10!



I liked him in "Gladiator", one of my favorite films of all-time -- wish he would have had more of a prominent role in it.


----------



## Gyrene

_Cyrus_ [7/10]

Lately I've been let down by most (if not all) comedies. It seems the studio's think were all idiots and show every funny moment in the movies trailer. Then there was Cyrus. I'll admit, it's a slower paced movie than most would like, but it's a genuinely funny movie. It's also nice to see John C Reilly in a role where he's not playing a complete boob. I'm not saying I don't like his "goofball" roles, It's just nice to see him expand his acting chops beyond Dr Steve Brule.


----------



## Edens_heel

Last night, midnight showing of Inception at the Langley, BC IMAX.

Can the scale only go up to 10? I need to see it again. Right the fuck now. One of the best movies I've -ever- seen. Spent the better part of the morning reading the negative reviews of the flick, and in every one of them it seemed as if they were watching a totally different film than I was. Absolutely fucking brilliant film making - and to put it up against the rest of Nolan's films, it still rises to the top (with Dark Knight and Memento close behind, but still in the dust by comparison).

This was idea-porn - the coming together of so many of my own favourite concepts narrative ideals. Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Get Him to the Greek*: 7.8/10 

It's always hard to know how to rate movies like this - because on a pure enjoyment level, it's a 10. Meaning, I laughed out loud a LOT throughout the movie, and at no point was I bored or tempted to glance at my watch. I was heartily entertained. But it's not exactly a 10 on the all-time scale of comedies, you know? Bottom line: it was a super fun movie with hilarity and heart, and I'm sticking with my score of 7.8.


----------



## pdgujer148

Inception [10/10]

I'm dying to talk about the plot of this film, but it would be a crime to spoil even the smallest plot point of this remarkable film. I just got back from the theater two hours ago and I'm still high from the experience. 

I'll get the usual points out of the way: Everything is perfect from a technical standpoint. Seriously, the film is perfectly cast, the actors are all in top form, the effects are groundbreaking, the score is incredible, the cinematography is beautiful....I can't find flaw with anything.

Nolan has created something pretty damn special. The central concept that drives this film and the level of complexity it takes as the film goes on is absolutely stunning. This film is as breathtaking in it's ambition and scope as Charlie Kaufman's "Synecdoche, New York". The difference is that Kaufman created a film that only a select audience will find thrilling while Nolan somehow managed to stuff the same level of complexity into a film that will be embraced by a mass audience.

I guess what I am trying to say is that Nolan doesn't ask if we want our thrills from car chases OR complex ideas. He gives us both, and does it with complete control.

Just see this movie. See it in the theater. Be prepared to want to see it again.


----------



## Edens_heel

pdgujer148 said:


> Inception [10/10]
> 
> I'm dying to talk about the plot of this film, but it would be a crime to spoil even the smallest plot point of this remarkable film. I just got back from the theater two hours ago and I'm still high from the experience.
> 
> I'll get the usual points out of the way: Everything is perfect from a technical standpoint. Seriously, the film is perfectly cast, the actors are all in top form, the effects are groundbreaking, the score is incredible, the cinematography is beautiful....I can't find flaw with anything.
> 
> Nolan has created something pretty damn special. The central concept that drives this film and the level of complexity it takes as the film goes on is absolutely stunning. This film is as breathtaking in it's ambition and scope as Charlie Kaufman's "Synecdoche, New York". The difference is that Kaufman created a film that only a select audience will find thrilling while Nolan somehow managed to stuff the same level of complexity into a film that will be embraced by a mass audience.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is that Nolan doesn't ask if we want our thrills from car chases OR complex ideas. He gives us both, and does it with complete control.
> 
> Just see this movie. See it in the theater. Be prepared to want to see it again.



This - so very much this. And spoilers:










Holy shit, what an amazing 45-minute, 5-states-of-reality tiered climax. Riding the kick all the way out of the dream within a dream within a dream within a dream was as close to a film orgasm as I've ever had. PERFECT.


----------



## Lamia

Hot Tub Time Machine a Solid 7 out of 10. John Cusack :wubu:


----------



## pdgujer148

Edens_heel said:


> This - so very much this. And spoilers:



Funny Reaction: There should be some kind of Oscar for the person who did the last EFX shot. The top was a character in and of itself. 

PERFECT ENDING! The open ending would have seemed annoying in any other movie. Here it seemed earned.

I admit that I involuntarily laughed at the audacity of the ending, was deeply touched by the ending, and suffered a brief bout of melancholy hours afterword. The implications of the ending are serious business


----------



## Paquito

Inception:

FUCK YEA/10

Possibly the best movie I've ever seen. I want to watch it over and over and over again. Incredible acting, superb special effects, and a perfect ending.


----------



## lalatx

Inception 10/10 

Great film


----------



## Blackjack

I have to say that I did not 100% love *Inception*. I 99% loved it. It's one of the top three films that's been released in the past 12-18 months.

I felt that things could've been a little bit more subtle. The foreshadowing felt too clear to me, leaving me with an idea less than halfway through of what the last 15 minutes would be. I really don't know how that could be fixed, but that was probably the biggest issue I had with the film, and it doesn't change its score at all.

Another one- more of an annoyance than anything else- was Ken Watanabe's accent. I love the guy, I think that he's a great actor, but it was too thick in a lot of scenes, and I couldn't quite make out what he was saying. This might've been the audio in the theater, though, because some of the other dialogue seemed a bit incomprehensible.

Despite these complaints, Nolan really knows how to make a film and do it right. There's so much done here that shows nothing short of a mastery of the art- not just in directing but in writing as well. And his drive to use physical effects rather than CGI makes the action _that much better_.

Oh, and that hallway fight sequence was fucking outstanding.

*10/10*

I can't wait to see it again. And again.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Last movie I watched was Predators which I would say is a 7/10


----------



## rellis10

Blackjack said:


> I have to say that I did not 100% love *Inception*. I 99% loved it. It's one of the top three films that's been released in the past 12-18 months.
> 
> I felt that things could've been a little bit more subtle. The foreshadowing felt too clear to me, leaving me with an idea less than halfway through of what the last 15 minutes would be. I really don't know how that could be fixed, but that was probably the biggest issue I had with the film, and it doesn't change its score at all.
> 
> Another one- more of an annoyance than anything else- was Ken Watanabe's accent. I love the guy, I think that he's a great actor, but it was too thick in a lot of scenes, and I couldn't quite make out what he was saying. This might've been the audio in the theater, though, because some of the other dialogue seemed a bit incomprehensible.
> 
> Despite these complaints, Nolan really knows how to make a film and do it right. There's so much done here that shows nothing short of a mastery of the art- not just in directing but in writing as well. And his drive to use physical effects rather than CGI makes the action _that much better_.
> 
> Oh, and that hallway fight sequence was fucking outstanding.
> 
> *10/10*
> 
> I can't wait to see it again. And again.



I really REALLY want to see this film. The only problem is that there is no cinema in my town and i have an irrational fear of going to cinemas with my big fat behind and those chairs. Normally i'd wait and download it when it come out on DVD, but now i'm actually considering venturing out into the theatre to see it.


----------



## GTAFA

_Last Holiday_ (2006) with Queen Latifah, L L Cool J and Gerard Depardieu (a small but memorable portrayal) was a surprisingly enjoyable film. While I could see where the film was going an hour before that doesn't mean it wasn't a pleasant journey (like a good holiday come to think of it). If you demand complete verisimilitude you might have an issue with this film, but as a fable, as fun story, it's definitely enjoyable, and indeed, inspiring. 8 out of 10


----------



## freakyfred

Toy Story 3

10/10

I grew up with this series. Probably the most perfect end to it. And goddamnit I teared up twice ;_;


----------



## Saoirse

Despicable Me 8/10

It was adorable! A fun, kid-friendly plot, hilarious characters and a very sweet ending.


----------



## chicken legs

The Runaways 10/10


I really like the movie. I'm not super familiar with the Band or Joan Jett, so I enjoyed it for what it was. The actresses/actors really had a screen presence and chemistry with each other that was really entertaining. The music, well it was fucking great and I have to say that it revitalized my interest in Joan Jett's music.

Ch ch ch ch ch Cherry Bomb!!!!!!...lol..love it.:bow::happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Just saw *Inception* last night. I'm seeing it again tonight, so I'm withholding my score until after the second viewing. Okay, no, I'm not. I'll give it an 8/10 at this point...I think the problem was, it was SO hyped up over the past week, and that took a bit out of my enjoyment.

Damn those high expectations!

But it was still a great experience, and a fun ride. I saw it in the cineramadome in Hollywood, which has a huge screen and amazing sound, and that was incredible. The theater itself actually trembled at various points. I'm looking forward to seeing it again tonight, though, and may revise my score.


----------



## GTAFA

_Psycho_ (1998). I passed on it when it first came out, but finally gave it a chance on video. What an interesting array of talent: not just Vince Vaughn, but also Viggo Mortensen, Julianne Moore. The score is an intriguing adaptation of Bernard Herrmann's original by Danny Elfman. 

It may be my imagination, but the film seems to have been adjusted slightly for a modern audience. In 1960, when the original movie appeared, everyone was shocked and no one expected the revelations at the end. Forty years later, it's a very different world, and not nearly so innocent. It makes sense that Marion Crane's sister would be a little angrier this time around, as played by Julianne Moore. And playing Norman Bates so long after the fact of that first revelation in Hitchcock's film, what could Vaughn do? I think i find his Bates more believable, more integrated as a single person. 

Both films are so interesting...(!). I am thinking now i want to go back to Hitchcock and see that version again. I believe i will be comparing them for a long time.

I think both films are 10 out of 10. I think the original is one of the greatest films ever made, especially its haunting score. The remake is quite an impressive piece of work. While it may seem like cheating that it has the original to work from, that original is also a challenge, and its ultimate nemesis. Isn't that funny when you think about it: like another ghostly car in the swamp. 

And just by a fluke (so much so i was feeling very psychic as a result) i flipped the car radio onto the french station for awhile, just for the hell of it, and hit a live performance by guitars of a transcription of the psycho themes by herrmann. FUNNY i should hit that today, perhaps the second or third time all year i went to that radio station. Lucky me!


----------



## olwen

Blackjack said:


> I have to say that I did not 100% love *Inception*. I 99% loved it. It's one of the top three films that's been released in the past 12-18 months.
> 
> I felt that things could've been a little bit more subtle. The foreshadowing felt too clear to me, leaving me with an idea less than halfway through of what the last 15 minutes would be. I really don't know how that could be fixed, but that was probably the biggest issue I had with the film, and it doesn't change its score at all.
> 
> Another one- more of an annoyance than anything else- was Ken Watanabe's accent. I love the guy, I think that he's a great actor, but it was too thick in a lot of scenes, and I couldn't quite make out what he was saying. This might've been the audio in the theater, though, because some of the other dialogue seemed a bit incomprehensible.
> 
> Despite these complaints, Nolan really knows how to make a film and do it right. There's so much done here that shows nothing short of a mastery of the art- not just in directing but in writing as well. And his drive to use physical effects rather than CGI makes the action _that much better_.
> 
> Oh, and that hallway fight sequence was fucking outstanding.
> 
> *10/10*
> 
> I can't wait to see it again. And again.



*****SPOILERS*****


Inception 9/10

I agree with a lot of this, tho I thought Watanabe's accent was perfectly clear and it probably was the audio in the theater you were in. I've actually never had any problems understanding him before. 

I'm a little bit fuzzy on the dream math and yeah, you could see the ending coming, but that still didn't spoil it for me. I actually really liked the ending. I also really loved loved loved the weightless fight scene, and can I just say Joseph Gordon-Levitt in a suit - HELL YES! That entire sequence was brilliant. 

The only reason I gave it a nine and not a ten was for the somewhat tedious explanations of how inception works. Sure it was necessary for the audience, but if these people know how to do the thing, then why all the explanations to each other about how it's supposed to work?

It definitely merits another viewing tho since there was so much going on. I'm excited to see it again. I'm thinking Oscar nod for sure.


----------



## freakyfred

Batman: Under the Red Hood = 8/10

Pretty good adaption of the comics story. Disappointed about them leaving out Captain Nazi haha. Voice acting was solid. I actually dug John DiMaggio's interpretation of the Joker. A mix of Hamill with his own flair. It was actually a good idea to have Ra's Al Ghul in the story rather than refer to Infinite Crisis. Animation was awesome too.

Best part below


----------



## LovelyLiz

After seeing it again with some Dims ladies at the Drive-In, I'm sticking by my 8/10 score for *Inception*. I didn't feel quite emotionally connected enough, and I couldn't fully make sense of what was supposed to have happened, which decreased my enjoyment. Sometimes ambiguity in a movie is intriguing (which is how I felt about _Mullholland Drive_, for example), I just didn't feel that way about _Inception_. But I still did really enjoy it, but not in the off-the-charts way others seemed to.


----------



## furious styles

my only beef with inception was the frenetic editing of dialog and terribly fast pacing in the first 30-45 mins of the movie. i know they had to get the run-time down and still wanted to flesh out a lot of backstory for each character but it came at the sacrifice of aesthetics through the first part. 

once it settled in it became one of the finest caper films i have ever seen.

9.5/10


----------



## olwen

mcbeth said:


> After seeing it again with some Dims ladies at the Drive-In, I'm sticking by my 8/10 score for *Inception*. I didn't feel quite emotionally connected enough, and I couldn't fully make sense of what was supposed to have happened, which decreased my enjoyment. Sometimes ambiguity in a movie is intriguing (which is how I felt about _Mullholland Drive_, for example), I just didn't feel that way about _Inception_. But I still did really enjoy it, but not in the off-the-charts way others seemed to.



I felt exactly the opposite. What you are saying about inception is what I would have said about Mullholland Drive. I thought that movie was awful and that the ambiguity was a detriment, but I can't get on board with most of Lynch's movies. They all seem terribly egotistical to me. Like he's making them to entertain his ego rather than to tell a story.



furious styles said:


> my only beef with inception was the frenetic editing of dialog and terribly fast pacing in the first 30-45 mins of the movie. i know they had to get the run-time down and still wanted to flesh out a lot of backstory for each character but it came at the sacrifice of aesthetics through the first part.
> 
> once it settled in it became one of the finest caper films i have ever seen.
> 
> 9.5/10



I thought the pacing in the beginning was a bit slow actually. I agree about the character backgrounds. I wanted some backstory on the whole Inception concept rather than just an explanation of what it is. Still I'd go see it again.


----------



## LovelyLiz

olwen said:


> I felt exactly the opposite. What you are saying about inception is what I would have said about Mullholland Drive. I thought that movie was awful and that the ambiguity was a detriment, but I can't get on board with most of Lynch's movies. They all seem terribly egotistical to me. Like he's making them to entertain his ego rather than to tell a story.



I find it to be cool how differently people respond to the same movie. I suppose if we thought and felt the same about every movie, one of us would be unnecessary.  But yeah, I can see why people would hate Mullholland Drive, and David Lynch's stuff in general...I'm just not one of those people. I enjoy scouring his movies and trying to look for meaning and solve them; not exactly sure how I'd characterize the difference, other than that in Lynch's movies, for whatever reason, I feel more emotionally invested (I never saw his most recent movie, tho).


----------



## Crystal

Inception

10/10

Holy shit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*INCEPTION 3.5/10

despite everyone's love for this movie..I couldn't connect to it at all..just a lot of mumbo jumbo dream in a dream in a dream in a dream........and yes the ending was kinda predictable agreed*


----------



## Edens_heel

While I definitely don't get how Inception could NOT grab someone, here's an amazing, awesome interpretation of the plot, as well as a possible reason as to why some of the characters are not as fleshed out as they could be.

http://www.chud.com/articles/articl...HE-MEANING-AND-SECRET-OF-INCEPTION/Page1.html

God damn I want to see this film again...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I'm on the Inception bandwagon, too. I'm giving it an 8/10, though, because while I thought it was a great story and absolutely incredible to look at, it didn't really hit me on an emotional level. The best movies, in my mind, always hit me in the heart, and Inception didn't do that for me.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

olwen said:


> I felt exactly the opposite. What you are saying about inception is what I would have said about Mullholland Drive. I thought that movie was awful and that the ambiguity was a detriment, but I can't get on board with most of Lynch's movies. They all seem terribly egotistical to me. Like he's making them to entertain his ego rather than to tell a story.



I completely agree. I don't like most Lynch movies for this reason. That and his seeming physical obsession with some of his female leads (e.g., Patricia Arquette in Lost Highway; Naomi Watts in Mulholland Drive), much like Tarantino does with Uma Thurman, although Lynch's obsession has more to do with the physical. I'm not much into his surreal storytelling tactics either. I know Lynch believes that movies are an art form that you can do anything with, much like a painting or a sculpture. But when I watch a movie, I'm interested in the _story_, and as Lynch has said many times, he could really give a fuck about story. (Plot, story; all the same.)

I do, however, like a lot of Lynch's imagery, which is why I continue watching his movies. I love the imagery he started mining from Blue Velvet onward, through Twin Peaks, Firewalk With Me, and Lost Highway. ...So he's one of those filmmakers that I love to hate. I'll watch his movies, getting sucked into the images, but then spend the next 2 hours totally debunking his storyline (or lack thereof), attacking him for his conservatism, his limited physical attraction to certain female leads, and his complete disregard for movie watching audiences. He definitely makes movies that get me thinking and talking, which is not necessarily such a bad thing.


----------



## olwen

thirtiesgirl said:


> I completely agree. I don't like most Lynch movies for this reason. That and his seeming physical obsession with some of his female leads (e.g., Patricia Arquette in Lost Highway; Naomi Watts in Mulholland Drive), much like Tarantino does with Uma Thurman, although Lynch's obsession has more to do with the physical. I'm not much into his surreal storytelling tactics either. I know Lynch believes that movies are an art form that you can do anything with, much like a painting or a sculpture. But when I watch a movie, I'm interested in the _story_, and as Lynch has said many times, he could really give a fuck about story. (Plot, story; all the same.)
> 
> I do, however, like a lot of Lynch's imagery, which is why I continue watching his movies. I love the imagery he started mining from Blue Velvet onward, through Twin Peaks, Firewalk With Me, and Lost Highway. ...So he's one of those filmmakers that I love to hate. I'll watch his movies, getting sucked into the images, but then spend the next 2 hours totally debunking his storyline (or lack thereof), attacking him for his conservatism, his limited physical attraction to certain female leads, and his complete disregard for movie watching audiences. He definitely makes movies that get me thinking and talking, which is not necessarily such a bad thing.



His seeming obssession with his female leads is def something I've noticed too. The imagery is compelling but the story just falls apart and it's like you just wasted the past two hours. All his movies can be summed up thusly: Main character is trying to run away from something or run towards something. Is obsessed with some other unusual character who comes from somewhere else, they flirt/makout/make love, they do some bad things and just at the climax of the story a stage appears out of nowhere with some (weird) dancing thing and fin. He's just telling the same story over and over again and not doing it very well. His movies just piss me off, but alas, I still watch them knowing I'll get pissed off. I can't help myself. Sigh.


***********

Where the Wild Things Are 6/10

It was sweet and all and interesting to be in the mind of a troubled child, but I couldn't relate to the kid and I couldn't wait for the movie to be over. The book is better.


----------



## moore2me

*The Boy In The Striped Pajamas * 10/10

This is an independent movie that revolves around two little boys who become friends -thru the fence of a Nazi concentration camp. One boy's father is the Commandant of the Camp and the other boy's father is a Jewish prisioner. The children keep secret their friendship for obvious reasons, but as the war and the final solution "progresses", this becomes more and more difficult.

The boy's families start causing horrible and unsolvable problems that no child should have to contend with. You can see both the boys, their parents and their siblings on a runaway car headed for a fatal wreck. It cannot be stopped. It is a bleak and horrible moment in our history that we must learn from. This movie is a lesson to all and a memorial to those who died, especially the children.


----------



## isamarie69

The Notebook, I give it a 10+10+10.

I love this movie, I tried not to because of all the hype but i just couldn't help it. Its so beautiful, the clothes the people the scenery! The love. I love it. I think part of it was the beginning when they meet at the fair, My grand parents had their first date at the Long beach pike. Back when it was a amusement park. And i always just thought that was so romantic. He was a very handsome sailor, and she was the perfect 1940s girl we all try to copy today.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Inception. I give this movie whatever number is lower than 1. Negative 1. It was awful. Boring. Most parts were just unnecessary, long, overacted, overdramatic, didn't make any sense, lots of big noises and shootout scenes for no reason. Ugh, just the exact movie I HATE. I wouldn't see this crap again if you paid me. This "film" would work better than Chinese water torture, imo.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Blackjack said:


> Another one- more of an annoyance than anything else- was Ken Watanabe's accent. I love the guy, I think that he's a great actor, but it was too thick in a lot of scenes, and I couldn't quite make out what he was saying. This might've been the audio in the theater, though, because some of the other dialogue seemed a bit incomprehensible.



The guy I was with said the same thing about this actor so no it's not just the audio in your theater.


----------



## Edens_heel

DitzyBrunette said:


> Inception. I give this movie whatever number is lower than 1. Negative 1. It was awful. Boring. Most parts were just unnecessary, long, overacted, overdramatic, didn't make any sense, lots of big noises and shootout scenes for no reason. Ugh, just the exact movie I HATE. I wouldn't see this crap again if you paid me. This "film" would work better than Chinese water torture, imo.



I love a reaction like this, especially since I'd put it in my top five, no question. It was more or less everything I would want from a film, lol. The best films have no middle ground - you either love them or hate them!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Edens_heel said:


> I love a reaction like this, especially since I'd put it in my top five, no question. It was more or less everything I would want from a film, lol. The best films have no middle ground - you either love them or hate them!



Oh yeah there was definitely no middle ground for me, but then there never is. I'm not an indecisive girl, I either like something or I don't. Had I not been with my good friend I would have walked out of the theater by the time the dude's face was on the green rug. I never ever continue watching a movie that's boring me. By that point I was already starting to daydream and wonder what I should have to eat when I got home and how I wished I'd brought a book with me. Then they kept showing 528 which is my son's birthday so I was thinking of him and thinking I should have stayed home and watched Planet 51. The movie did get people talking and the people who do like it REALLY like it.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

olwen said:


> Where the Wild Things Are 6/10
> 
> It was sweet and all and interesting to be in the mind of a troubled child, but I couldn't relate to the kid and I couldn't wait for the movie to be over. The book is better.



Ok, now this movie I loved. I don't think it's really a children's movie, even though it's about a kid. The book is a children's book, definitely, but the movie is really more for adults, imo. It's about your psychological process and finding your way through your own psychological minefield. That's not to say kids don't have psychological processes, which they certainly do. But most young kids don't yet have the critical thinking skills (and haven't studied Psych 101) to pick on on what Spike Jonze and Dave Eggers were trying to say with the film.


----------



## Saoirse

Inception 3/10

1 pt for Cillian Murphy, 1 pt for Joseph Gordon-Levitt and 1 pt for Pete Postlethwaite (even if his role was tiny!)

but other than that.... lamerzzz


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Saoirse said:


> 1 pt for Joseph Gordon-Levitt



How hot was he?! In those expensive suits with the slicked back hair, yum. Then I watched (500) Days of Summer today and he looked so different but still SO adorable. Love JGL, he was the reason I said I would enjoy the movie even if I got bored. :wubu: 



> but other than that.... lamerzzz



Yep.


----------



## Mathias

Batman: Under the Red Hood- 9/10 

Thought it was pretty awesome. I actually sympathized with the villain.


----------



## BBW4Chattery

DitzyBrunette said:


> How hot was he?! In those expensive suits with the slicked back hair, yum. Then I watched (500) Days of Summer today and he looked so different but still SO adorable. Love JGL, he was the reason I said I would enjoy the movie even if I got bored. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.



I watched 500 Days of Summer last night and he WAS totally adorable. He looks so much like Heath Ledger I can't stand it...


----------



## The Fez

Inception - 9/10

Great story, great acting, made it interesting to follow. Doubt it'll be beaten this year.


----------



## Mathias

Batman Gotham Knight- 4/10 Way too much talking, not nearly enough action. I liked the art style though. Plus Kevin Conroy did the voice of Batman.


----------



## frankman

moore2me said:


> *The Boy In The Striped Pajamas * 10/10
> 
> This is an independent movie that revolves around two little boys who become friends -thru the fence of a Nazi concentration camp. One boy's father is the Commandant of the Camp and the other boy's father is a Jewish prisioner. The children keep secret their friendship for obvious reasons, but as the war and the final solution "progresses", this becomes more and more difficult.
> 
> The boy's families start causing horrible and unsolvable problems that no child should have to contend with. You can see both the boys, their parents and their siblings on a runaway car headed for a fatal wreck. It cannot be stopped. It is a bleak and horrible moment in our history that we must learn from. This movie is a lesson to all and a memorial to those who died, especially the children.



You should really read the book. It's a kabillion times better than the movie, and because you already like the movie so much (you rare specimen you), the book will really blow your mind.


----------



## Mathias

FEED- 0/10

Why? WHY was this movie made? Avoid at all costs.


----------



## CAMellie

Despicable Me 3D - 4/10

This was the first "modern" 3D movie I've seen so I was blown away by it...but the movie itself was boring and predictable. I would, however, LOVE to have my own minions! :wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois

*Despicable Me* 5/10 - I thought it was Ok, the 3D was meh, didn't add to the story, and the movie wasn't fabulous, just OK with some funny lines here and there. 

*Salt* 7.5/10 - I liked this one much better, I like a good action movie, and Liev Schreiber is NOM. I also like a movie with plot twists, and this movie had a few. I'm looking forward to the next episode of the story.


----------



## Daimon

_Winter's Bone_. A jewel of a film that takes place in the Ozarks about a young women seeking her father who's skipped bail despite having used their home as collateral. It's a dark, lyrical study of not only abject poverty, but of a young woman's courage against some really nasty characters. Directing, acting, cinemaphotography, everything was spot on. 10/10.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Daimon said:


> _Winter's Bone_. A jewel of a film that takes place in the Ozarks about a young women seeking her father who's skipped bail despite having used their home as collateral. It's a dark, lyrical study of not only abject poverty, but of a young woman's courage against some really nasty characters. Directing, acting, cinemaphotography, everything was spot on. 10/10.



Thank you for reminding me...I really need to see this!!!


----------



## Fox

I watched 17 Again last night. There was nothing wrong with it as far as I know. Funny, touching, and had ZAC EFRON in it! :smitten:
I give it 10/10


----------



## Blackjack

*The NeverEnding Story*

Oh god, sweet nostalgia. 

The film is really good, actually; a bit silly, but that's not really a bad thing. It breaks the fuck out of the fourth wall in brilliant fashion, which was great, and there's some really neat and creative concepts in it. Even the acting- mostly kids- was alright, which seems to be to be uncommon in film. Most of the time kids just get on my nerves, and they did here as well, but less often and less severely.

But the music... ugh. 80's synthesized crapfest. The original (German) soundtrack was apparently orchestral, and when it was brought over to the U.S. they completely changed that. It's for the worse. I thought I was gonna start shitting Moogs.

I don't feel like I can accurately rate this film, though. I remember loving it as a kid, and I still really enjoyed it, but I think that knowing how much I liked it is making me overlook the flaws- particularly the absurd and glaring plot holes, and there's quite a few of them. Then again, a film like this isn't really watched just for the plot, especially since it's about being so captivated by a story as to disregard its errors.

So... yeah. It is what it is- a fantasy story riddled with nonsense that's enjoyable, in the same vein as _Labyrinth_ or _The Princess Bride_.


----------



## willowmoon

Absolutely LOVED The NeverEnding Story when I was younger. I watched it again around a year or so again -- even with all of its flaws, it's still an enjoyable film. And dramatically better than any of the sequels, especially the third one, which was just an abomination.


----------



## Saoirse

oh god Neverending Story was the one movie I had a hard time watching when i was a kid. The scene with the horse getting stuck in the mud and all the crying... terrible!

Legend (the 1 Tom Cruise movie that I like) and Labyrinth were my absolute favorite movies growing up. Still are actually...


----------



## Saoirse

The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It 

its not even worth a rating.

You know those spoof movies, like Scary Movie and Date Movie? Remember how they were kinda funny, mostly stupid, but you could still watch it and laugh at the spoofyness?

This didnt even come close. Horrible acting, horrible story, horrible spoofs. It was depressing really... I wanted to cry because I smoked good pot to get ready for it... and the pot didnt even help.

The other spoof movies work because they parody non-comedy. This one didnt work because its parodying movies that were actually funny to begin with!


----------



## Blackjack

Saoirse said:


> The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It
> 
> its not even worth a rating.
> 
> You know those spoof movies, like Scary Movie and Date Movie? Remember how they were kinda funny, mostly stupid, but you could still watch it and laugh at the spoofyness?
> 
> This didnt even come close. Horrible acting, horrible story, horrible spoofs. It was depressing really... I wanted to cry because I smoked good pot to get ready for it... and the pot didnt even help.
> 
> The other spoof movies work because they parody non-comedy. This one didnt work because its parodying movies that were actually funny to begin with!



The other spoof movies aren't even "kinda" funny. I usually find them so stupid as to be insulting.

And this one seemed like it was going to be even worse than the rest of them.


----------



## Paquito

I thought that Scary Movie was good, but the other spoof movies are the completely soul-sucking abortions of the film industry.


----------



## mel

Dinner with Schmucks...stupid funny  !!! 6/10


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> The other spoof movies aren't even "kinda" funny. I usually find them so stupid as to be insulting.
> 
> And this one seemed like it was going to be even worse than the rest of them.



Oh its is. Its not even by the people that did those spoof movies. 

just. terrible.


----------



## Mathias

Saoirse said:


> The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It
> 
> its not even worth a rating.
> 
> You know those spoof movies, like Scary Movie and Date Movie? Remember how they were kinda funny, mostly stupid, but you could still watch it and laugh at the spoofyness?
> 
> This didnt even come close. Horrible acting, horrible story, horrible spoofs. It was depressing really... I wanted to cry because I smoked good pot to get ready for it... and the pot didnt even help.
> 
> The other spoof movies work because they parody non-comedy. This one didnt work because its parodying movies that were actually funny to begin with!



That's....actually a real movie? Seriously?


----------



## curveyme

Star Trek 9/10

Caught it on Blu-Ray - I don't get out much. Lol!
I thought they captured the essence of all the original main characters very well, except maybe "Bones". Or, maybe it was just because that actor reminded me too much of an old lover?? Anyway, I recommend it for those who like the original series.


----------



## freakyfred

The Day of the Jackal 10/10 

Absolutely excellent. They don't make them like this anymore. Edward Fox is fantastic as the suave assassin. I don't want to spoil this movie for you. Just go see it!

The Jackal 3/10

The americanized remake. Richard Gere attempting an irish accent. The Jackal is now a sociopath. The best character gets killed off half way through. Only plus side = an annoying Jack Black gets shot to bits. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## olwen

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, now this movie I loved. I don't think it's really a children's movie, even though it's about a kid. The book is a children's book, definitely, but the movie is really more for adults, imo. It's about your psychological process and finding your way through your own psychological minefield. That's not to say kids don't have psychological processes, which they certainly do. But most young kids don't yet have the critical thinking skills (and haven't studied Psych 101) to pick on on what Spike Jonze and Dave Eggers were trying to say with the film.



That movie is not for anybody. It sucked.


----------



## Paquito

The Kids Are All Right - 7.5/10

The movie was cute, and the acting was great. Kind of a cliche storyline, but I laughed a lot. Just...don't see it with any prudes. I witnessed gay guy porn, lesbian sex twice, Julianne Moore's nipples, and sex with her and Mark Ruffalo about 4 times... with my mom next to me.

Other than that, not a bad movie.


----------



## willowmoon

freakyfred said:


> The Jackal 3/10
> 
> The americanized remake. Richard Gere attempting an irish accent. The Jackal is now a sociopath. The best character gets killed off half way through. Only plus side = an annoying Jack Black gets shot to bits. Avoid like the plague.



Exactly my feelings when I saw the movie too -- it was godawful, but the only highlight was Jack Black getting killed (who WOULDN'T want to see that)


----------



## pdgujer148

*Salt |7/10|*

"Salt" is a completely preposterous film, but it gets points for decent acting and tight direction. Whether or not Angelina Jolie is a Russian sleeper agent is barely worth questioning, and a significant twist near the end of the film is telegraphed by using a typecast actor. Still, the film never fails to be interesting and while it doesn't match up to other sustained chase films like the Fugitive, it is still a kick to see one that is competent.


----------



## adelicateflwr

Paquito said:


> The Kids Are All Right - 7.5/10
> 
> The movie was cute, and the acting was great. Kind of a cliche storyline, but I laughed a lot. Just...don't see it with any prudes. I witnessed gay guy porn, lesbian sex twice, Julianne Moore's nipples, and sex with her and Mark Ruffalo about 4 times... with my mom next to me.
> 
> Other than that, not a bad movie.



i'm dying to watch it, but my podunk town isn't playing it... i'm a little sad you told me they have sex!! spoiler alert!! yeesh!! haha!


----------



## Paquito

adelicateflwr said:


> i'm dying to watch it, but my podunk town isn't playing it... i'm a little sad you told me they have sex!! spoiler alert!! yeesh!! haha!



I mean I'm just warning that it isn't the best movie to see with your family or local pastor.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> *Salt |7/10|*
> 
> "Salt" is a completely preposterous film, but it gets points for decent acting and tight direction. Whether or not Angelina Jolie is a Russian sleeper agent is barely worth questioning, and a significant twist near the end of the film is telegraphed by using a typecast actor. Still, the film never fails to be interesting and while it doesn't match up to other sustained chase films like the Fugitive, it is still a kick to see one that is competent.



I saw this today too, and I also give it a 7/10. I liked the chase scene and the high body count and it's always fun to watch Jolie kick ass and explode things. I gotta say, I didn't see the twist coming tho, and was quite surprised, and it's a twist that actually works. Plus Liev Schrieber and Chiwetel Ejiofor add to the hottie quotient. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

Last night I watched Zombieland. I wanted something mindless and this fit the bill. The ending was lame, and it did run out of steam, but it had many fantastic scenes/lines. The Bill Murray thing was one of the funniest things I have seen in a movie. Just thinking about it makes me giggle. He still liked getting out...lolol Woody Harrelson was great. For what it is, let's give it an *8/10*.


----------



## GTAFA

_Coco Before Chanel_ 7 out of 10. It's a stunningly beautiful film, with an important story to tell about a major feminist figure of the 20th century. I expected more from it, and was disappointed which accounts for the low score. There are a few laughs, but most of the time it's almost like a silent film. I suppose it will look better the 2nd time, except i am not sure when (what year) there will be a 2nd time. When I buy a video I don't like feeling afterwards that i could have rented it instead, but that's how this film leaves me.


----------



## rellis10

Shine

Biopic of Australian pianist David Helfgott, starring Geoffrey Rush.

I'd noticed this film being on tv a couple of time but never watched it. A biopic of a pianit never interested me. But last night i caught it, and i'm sooooo pleased i did.

The story itself is emotionally pulling, from the father who 'loves' his son too much to the amazing rebirth of Helfgott's passion. The roles did their own acting they were that well written.

With that said, the actors did a great job here. Geoffrey Rush is simply awesome here as the damaged maestro, while a very big mention goes out to Noah Taylor who delivered such an emotional performance as the young prodegy in Helfgott's early years.

And here's the kicker....this film made me cry. That put this on a pedestal that very few have found. To create an emotional response like that with me is like pulling blood out of a rock.

So, with that all said, here's my score.

9.5/10

Despite being almost faultless there are a couple of moments that could be done better so i cant give it a perfect score. But this film does immediatly go into my top 10.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Toy Story 3 With My Daughter 8/10


----------



## ConnieLynn

Please Give 8/10

I really liked this movie. I went to see it because of the great cast and because I'm a sucker for a small, slice of life kind of movie. PLUS it has Oliver Platt in it, and I've always had a thing for him.

I connected with most of the characters in a 'been there / felt that' kind of way. 

I'd happily go see the movie again, but the friend that saw it with me actually dozed off a couple of times


----------



## BMOC

Clash of the Titans- remake. 5/10. Very disappointing. I was hoping with all the new technology that they'd be able to outdo the original which I think is the point of any remake or sequel. But they forgot to write a decent script and the acting was really weak. Even the Gods themselves were a disappointment except Ralphe Fiennes was pretty good as the god of the underworld.


----------



## Britty

BMOC said:


> Clash of the Titans- remake. 5/10. Very disappointing. I was hoping with all the new technology that they'd be able to outdo the original which I think is the point of any remake or sequel. But they forgot to write a decent script and the acting was really weak. Even the Gods themselves were a disappointment except Ralphe Fiennes was pretty good as the god of the underworld.



Ouch. My friend from high school wrote the new script.


----------



## Britty

8/10 I saw "Dinner for Schmucks" tonight and I laughed my butt off the.entire.time. It was so stinking hilarious.


----------



## CastingPearls

Britty said:


> 8/10 I saw "Dinner for Schmucks" tonight and I laughed my butt off the.entire.time. It was so stinking hilarious.


Thank GOD! I've been waiting forever to see a review!!! Thanks!


----------



## Britty

CastingPearls said:


> Thank GOD! I've been waiting forever to see a review!!! Thanks!



No problem! I literally scream laughed through the majority of the movie. If you love awkward humor, then you'll love it.


----------



## HayleeRose

Inception

8/10

LOVED this movie, if you have a short attention spand, this is probably hard to follow, but its a great movie. ANND Joseph Gordon-Levitt is soo handsome.


----------



## mossystate

Avatar - part of it....what an awful piece of shit.

District 9 - Not usually my kind of movie, but while it didn't really go places it could have gone, and it was pretty heavy-handed with The Message - there were things about it I liked. 6.9 prawns out of 10


----------



## Mathias

Kick Ass - 7/10 

I liked it but the main character's constantly cracking voice got on my nerves.


----------



## 1300 Class

Inception. 9/10. 

It was pretty good. Sometimes a bit hard to follow, though thats the point. Some great scenes in it.


----------



## rellis10

Troy

I saw this before a year or so ago and then again last night. And my first thought each time was this....

"Why dont people think this is a good film?"

There's nothing wrong with the acting at all. Ok, so maybe Brendan Gleeson's Spartan King does sound a little like he came from the Irish part of Sparta. And maybe every Greek about that time did have an American or British accent...but you either do it with an American accent, or you speak fluent greek and everyone gets annoyed with subtitles. The third option is being completely mad and getting Brad Pitt and Eric Bana to work up a Greek accent and sound like Kebab Shop owners. Not a good choice.

So yeah, accents i dont mind. Aside from them the acting a good also. A top cast with talented and respect elder actors like Peter O'Toole (who i think does a great job here) and Brian Cox alongside good younger stars like Pitt, Bana and Orlando Bloom. There are some emotional scenes (most notably i believe is one between O'Toole and Pitt in the Greek camp) that are played off great and there's some good intense moments in the fighting.

The fight scenes work well, nothing wrong there. In fact they're well planned and spaced throughtout the film so you dont feel it's just one long battle scene. In between the story rolls on with a good pace and kept me interested despite it being a long film.

The soundtrack could be a little better but it's perfectly acceptable.



Overall, a good 7.5. Certainly not as bad as i'd heard before and well worth a watch or two.


----------



## willowmoon

"Troy" is definitely in my top ten films of all time. I like the Director's Cut better, but some of the music that was used instead of the theatrical version I just didn't care for. Particularly the battle between Achilles & Hector -- compare the two versions -- it just doesn't flow the same. But yeah, the director's cut is DRAMATICALLY more violent, much more so than the R-rated version. 

A lot of people critically panned this movie, but I loved it. I'd give it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> "Troy" is definitely in my top ten films of all time. I like the Director's Cut better, but some of the music that was used instead of the theatrical version I just didn't care for. Particularly the battle between Achilles & Hector -- compare the two versions -- it just doesn't flow the same. But yeah, the director's cut is DRAMATICALLY more violent, much more so than the R-rated version.
> 
> A lot of people critically panned this movie, but I loved it. I'd give it a 9 out of 10.



You know, I don't think that it's a terrible film and I'm glad that my father bought it (I think it was part of a buy-two-get-one-free deal... it was the free one), but I found the theatrical cut fairly disappointing overall. For me it wavered between beautifully epic and woefully mediocre.

I'll have to check out the Director's Cut, though, as I've heard a few times how much better it is than the theatrical.


----------



## mossystate

Roomie choice. No, that's not the name of the movie.

Law Abiding Citizen - *2/10*. Butler trying to mask his accent...oh boy. Oh, I mean, scary man who could Kill Us Alllllllllll! LOL woof!


----------



## willowmoon

Just watched "Hot Tub Time Machine" last night -- it was funny -- not as good as "Superbad", but still pretty damn funny. Hell, even the title & premise earns some points for me. 

I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dinner for Schmucks 8.5/10

Susana: Uck! It smells like cabbage on this floor.
Tim: Thats the smell of dead dreams.
Susana: I go to clubs at night and people are like hey, whos wearing the cole-slaw? Do you know how hard it is to get laid if you smell like cole-slaw? ......Not hard


----------



## willowmoon

Watching lots of movies this weekend .... just watched "Kick Ass" .... definitely an enjoyable film, VERY over-the-top violence but that's kinda the point.  I wouldn't say it's a "must-own" movie, but it's still a good rental.

I'd give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Winter's Bone --- Definitely a 10

Every person in the theater was just stunned at this movie. None of us left our seats until the credits were done and the lights came up, and then we were all talking about it. 

It's a stark movie where every face, every movement, and every word has purpose. Jennifer Lawrence was great as the main character, and John Hawkes was just freaking incredible.


----------



## HappyFA75

Knight and Day.

2 out of 10. Walked out halfway through.

It.... was S-T-U-P-I-D.

I paid Almost $44, more like $10 per person with 3 other people, to see it.

Dont see it.

Dinner for Schmucks was Ok. See That!


----------



## HappyFA75

CastingPearls said:


> Dinner for Schmucks 8.5/10
> 
> Susana: Uck! It smells like cabbage on this floor.
> Tim: Thats the smell of dead dreams.
> Susana: I go to clubs at night and people are like hey, whos wearing the cole-slaw? Do you know how hard it is to get laid if you smell like cole-slaw? ......Not hard



"Its like what John Lennon said. 'You may say im a dreamer, but im not.'"
- Guy in Porsche: "The Only one."
Steve Carrell: "The only What?"

Yeah, this movie was good! And MICE!! Oooo


----------



## Blackjack

*The Wind that Shakes the Barley*

An excellent film about tumultuous years in the history of Ireland- the War of Independence and the Civil War, occurring just after World War One ended. Two brothers O'Donovan, both members of the IRA battling the British presence, take part in what starts as guerilla warfare and becomes a deep, dramatic conflict against people who they've known for years.

This film is a character drama and a historical period piece, and contains a wonderful bit of political drama as well. Although I'm not incredibly well-versed in Irish history (something I'm not proud of admitting), and cannot vouch for the complete veracity of the events, there was a definite anti-British sentiment for much of the film (although given the consequences, this was understandable), and IRA are painted as fairly noble and forced to violence having no other options. I haven't really looked into this period enough to be certain either way, but it felt rather like white-washing- something that I'm never fond of.

However, one thing that this particular look at the time allows is for the incredible story. Cillian Murphy and Pádraic Delaney are splendid to watch as the O'Donovan brothers who end up on opposite sides in the Civil War, and there's fantastic performances all around, particularly from Liam Cunningham. One thing in particular that I loved about the performances were the stumbles- it added a sense of authenticity to some of the scenes when, in a heated argument, an actor would flub his line and stammer, then start again. 

I also liked that there was more to the film than the action conflicts- there's a good number of arguments and debates about politics, and it's actually quite compelling to watch.

The cinematography was also very noteworthy. I find that many independent films have beautiful scenery or a wonderful aesthetic to their shots, and this is no different.

As a period piece, there's so much in there that delights, and it really feels like the early 20th century- from the clothes to the guns to the cars.

The film is a brilliant drama and well worth a viewing. *10/10* and high praises. Probably one of the better films of the decade, although I don't know that I would personally place it among the very best.


----------



## Saoirse

10/10 from me also!



Blackjack said:


> *The Wind that Shakes the Barley*
> 
> An excellent film about tumultuous years in the history of Ireland- the War of Independence and the Civil War, occurring just after World War One ended. Two brothers O'Donovan, both members of the IRA battling the British presence, take part in what starts as guerilla warfare and becomes a deep, dramatic conflict against people who they've known for years.
> 
> This film is a character drama and a historical period piece, and contains a wonderful bit of political drama as well. Although I'm not incredibly well-versed in Irish history (something I'm not proud of admitting), and cannot vouch for the complete veracity of the events, there was a definite anti-British sentiment for much of the film (although given the consequences, this was understandable), and IRA are painted as fairly noble and forced to violence having no other options. I haven't really looked into this period enough to be certain either way, but it felt rather like white-washing- something that I'm never fond of.
> 
> However, one thing that this particular look at the time allows is for the incredible story. Cillian Murphy and Pádraic Delaney are splendid to watch as the O'Donovan brothers who end up on opposite sides in the Civil War, and there's fantastic performances all around, particularly from Liam Cunningham. One thing in particular that I loved about the performances were the stumbles- it added a sense of authenticity to some of the scenes when, in a heated argument, an actor would flub his line and stammer, then start again.
> 
> The cinematography was also very noteworthy. I find that many independent films have beautiful scenery or a wonderful aesthetic to their shots, and this is no different.
> 
> As a period piece, there's so much in there that delights, and it really feels like the early 20th century- from the clothes to the guns to the cars.
> 
> All in all, the film is a brilliant drama and well worth a viewing. *10/10* and high praises.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THE OTHER GUYS- not my choice of movies, but with friend w/her 12 yr old....but amazingly enough I found myself laughing my ass off. Lots of subtle and not so subtle jokes......hmmm i'll go 8/10*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*EAT PRAY LOVE- I am not a huge Julia Roberts fan...but she carried it off quite well...it was a great book adaptation...which was really a nice supriise

great casting!!! good times.....9/10*


----------



## thirtiesgirl

The Girl Who Played With Fire, the Swedish version. (I know they're Americanizing the series, which I'm not that thrilled about. I'll try to give it a chance, but I can only expect that the movies will be awful.) Anyway, 7/10. The acting and cinematography were great. Noomi Rapace is fantastic as Lizbeth Salander, and Michael Nyqvist is one sexy looking Swede (although I suspect he's considered something of a Kevin Costner-type actor in Sweden). The plot is definitely well constructed and tight, but not much different or more shocking than something I might see on Law & Order:SVU or CSI. I felt the same about the first movie. I wasn't quite sure why everyone made such a fuss over it when I've seen more disturbing stuff on tv.


----------



## Christov

*Black Dynamite*

*Jive Turkey/10*

As a guy who spent the last year studying blaxsploitation films in order to pass my college course, it was a complete relief to look back on it all with this film and enjoy the genre for what it was.


----------



## Rowan

Eat Pray Love...6/10...I definitely could have waited to see it on $1 redbox rental.


----------



## Rowan

Girl with the Dragon Tattoo...

Granted..it was a bit violent...but an excellent movie...this I'd give 9/10


----------



## Edens_heel

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World

9/10 - pretty awesome (and worth seeing for the Brandon Routh scenes alone), though I truly don't know how much it will resonate for someone not currently edging the line between hipster and indie rock. Also, you need a very healthy education in 8 and 16 bit gaming - even more than a knowledge of the comics on which it's based.


----------



## Aust99

Did you hear about the Morgans? 5/10 - got me thorugh a hang over this afternoon.... was watchable...


----------



## thirtiesgirl

ConnieLynn said:


> Winter's Bone --- Definitely a 10
> 
> Every person in the theater was just stunned at this movie. None of us left our seats until the credits were done and the lights came up, and then we were all talking about it.
> 
> It's a stark movie where every face, every movement, and every word has purpose. Jennifer Lawrence was great as the main character, and John Hawkes was just freaking incredible.





Edens_heel said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
> 
> 9/10 - pretty awesome (and worth seeing for the Brandon Routh scenes alone), though I truly don't know how much it will resonate for someone not currently edging the line between hipster and indie rock. Also, you need a very healthy education in 8 and 16 bit gaming - even more than a knowledge of the comics on which it's based.



I need to see these two movies. I love good plot and character development movies, and I love Michael Cera. Seriously, _love him_. I want him to have my little fey indie-hipster boy babies.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World: 9.5/10

The Other Guys: 10/10

I just may see them again. I haven't had that much fun in the theaters since The Dark Knight.


----------



## curveyme

Into the Wild 5/10 (from Redbox) - very odd and depressing movie imho

Green Zone 8/10 (also Redbox) - pretty interesting plot, albeit a bit politically one-sided


----------



## HappyFA75

mossystate said:


> Roomie choice. No, that's not the name of the movie.
> 
> Law Abiding Citizen - *2/10*. Butler trying to mask his accent...oh boy. Oh, I mean, scary man who could Kill Us Alllllllllll! LOL woof!



Lol... What about halfway through the movie, when it is discovered he can go and come back at will? LOL!!! 

The Informant. 8 out of 10. I am liking this movie.

"There is this story of a Japanese businessman going to a meeting at ConAgra. And he leans across to the representative from Mexico City across from him and he says, 'I have the same tie as you, only the pattern is reversed.' Then he drops dead. What if we all had that same timeclock? 'I have the same tie as you, only the pattern is reversed.' Dead." (Matt Damon's character, voiceover.)

This movie is pretty funny. Im liking "Find me Guilty" with Vin Diesel almost identical, different subject. 8 out of 10.


----------



## Mathias

Just got back from seeing Scott Pilgrim vs. The world


...AND I LOVED IT! 10/10


----------



## rellis10

Star Trek: Insurrection

Short and sweet on this one I think.

We all know what to expect from these films: decent effects, decent acting, decent storyline. It was always unlikely they'd win an Oscar for best actor but likewise they'll probably escape the humiliation of a Rassie. Like I said, you get what you expect from a pre-revamp Star Trek film, Decent but not outstanding.

But theres a couple of things of note here at least. The whole film takes a less action oriented tone for the most part, allowing Patrick Stewart to put his acting merrits to better use. And theres a nifty twist I personally didnt see coming.

Overall, a decent but respecful 6.5/10


----------



## KHayes666

Boris and Natasha; 6 out of 10

Purposely dumb making it easier to laugh at.


----------



## Blackjack

*Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain* (Amélie)

Within twenty minutes of starting this film I was in love with it. Jean-Pierre Jeunet's visual style is perfect for the story and is far better here than in his other films that I've seen. The adorable Audrey Tautou plays the titular character with the girlishness and immaturity that it requires; Amélie is very much a dreamer and resides in her imagination, and her emotions run hot and cold, and Tautou is so entirely convincing that I'm left feeling almost as though this was not a piece of fiction but a true story.

Put simply, I loved this film. I just finished it and I kind of want to watch it again. Probably one of the best films of the 00's.

*10/10*


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Amélie was indeed a FANTASTIC film!

I just watched Ralph Bakshi's "American Pop"- it is AMAZING. It's an animated film, that documents a family, and its involvement in music through multiple generations starting from the 20s to the 80s. 

The animation is beautiful, the story is engaging, and of course- THE MUSIC is well chosen, tasteful, representative, and just plain great all the way through. I highly recommend this gem and I'm kicking myself for not seeing it sooner! 

*9/10*!


----------



## pdgujer148

"Scott Pilgrim vs. The World" |8/10|

I'm starting wonder if it is possible for Edgar Wright to make a bad movie. He shares Quentin Tarantino's ability to recombine the coolest aspects of film and pop culture, but has a much lighter touch.

I've seen plenty of movies that try to evoke gaming culture, but very few get it just right. There is always a moment or scene where you cry "bullshit" and realize that the filmmakers don't know a think about what they are trying to evoke (I'm looking at you "Crash").

"Scott Pilgrim vs. The World" gets everything right. I can't tell you if it does justice to the comic because I haven't read it. However, as a 40 year-old gamer I can say that I was geeking out over the constant stream of arcane references and in-jokes (some going back to games I played when I was 12). This film references everything from Soul Calibur to River City Ransom.

That said, I think that this film is more than fan service and is enjoyable as a very stylized romantic comedy. The characters are varied, likable and drawn well. The ensemble cast is terrific, and there is a warmth and optimism to the film that is unusual and fresh.

It isn't for everyone, and I admit that it is a trifle, but I liked "Scott Pilgrim vs. The World" and hope that it gets the audience that it deserves...


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain* (Amélie)
> 
> *[SNIP]*
> 
> Put simply, I loved this film. I just finished it and I kind of want to watch it again. Probably one of the best films of the 00's.
> 
> *10/10*



Agreed. I've seen this film a dozen times and I still have not tired of it.


----------



## CastingPearls

pdgujer148 said:


> Agreed. I've seen this film a dozen times and I still have not tired of it.


Ditto.....................


----------



## frankman

Yesterday I watched Donnie Yen as *Ip Man *beat the snot out of 10 Japanese martial arts experts. Definitely the best scene of the movie wing chun-wise. 
Ip Man is a bit of a feelgood movie with a "this has all really happened" approach, but it has some of the coolest kung fu scenes in movie history; Donnie Yen's fists are like a machinegun, so insanely fast.

*7.5 - 10*


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> Star Trek: Insurrection
> 
> Short and sweet on this one I think.
> 
> We all know what to expect from these films: decent effects, decent acting, decent storyline. It was always unlikely they'd win an Oscar for best actor but likewise they'll probably escape the humiliation of a Rassie. Like I said, you get what you expect from a pre-revamp Star Trek film, Decent but not outstanding.
> 
> But theres a couple of things of note here at least. The whole film takes a less action oriented tone for the most part, allowing Patrick Stewart to put his acting merrits to better use. And theres a nifty twist I personally didnt see coming.
> 
> Overall, a decent but respecful 6.5/10



Didn't like "Insurrection" much at all -- while watching it, it seemed like an extended episode of ST:TNG, and not a particularly good one, either. 

The REALLY ridiculous part was when Riker decides to steer the Enterprise by using what appears to be a Logitech joystick for the PC.

What.

The.

F**k.

:doh:


----------



## frankman

I just finished watching *Zatoichi*, and I must say this is one spectacular movie. It's the story of a blind masseur/swordsman, and it has to be seen for that to really make sense.

Many scenes incorporate rhythm in the on-screen action, more so than music (look at the magnificent building scene at the end, or any scene with some sort of manual labor in it). The acting is excellent and the story arch is epic. The sword fights are fast and direct, and the entire movie has a Asia-meets-Bollywood-without-the-singing vibe to it.

Very highly recommended: *8.5 - 10*


----------



## Blackjack

frankman said:


> I just finished watching *Zatoichi*, and I must say this is one spectacular movie. It's the story of a blind masseur/swordsman, and it has to be seen for that to really make sense.
> 
> Many scenes incorporate rhythm in the on-screen action, more so than music (look at the magnificent building scene at the end, or any scene with some sort of manual labor in it). The acting is excellent and the story arch is epic. The sword fights are fast and direct, and the entire movie has a Asia-meets-Bollywood-without-the-singing vibe to it.
> 
> Very highly recommended: *8.5 - 10*



Assuming you're talking about Takeshi Kitano's version of the film; I fully agree. It's really fuckin' good.


----------



## freakyfred

Dawn of the Dead (1978)

Still the definitive zombie movie for me. Great music and story. 9/10


----------



## pdgujer148

pdgujer148 said:


> "Scott Pilgrim vs. The World" |8/10|
> 
> (I'm looking at you "Crash")



Not that it matters, but I was watching "The Expendables" today and during a boring bit it occurred to me that I wrote "Crash" (which makes no sense) instead of "Crank" (which does).

Anyway.

"The Expendables" 6/10

+1 for nostalgia; it is fun to see just about every 80's action hero in one film. 
+1 gory brain-dead violence; you don't see a film like this for subtlety.
+1 for Dolph Lundgren and Jet Li; Dolph for being genuinely scary and sad at the same time and Jet for being Jet Li.
+1 Mickey Rourke; for snatching a honest emotion from the jaws of bathos.
+1 The use of old fashioned stunts and explosions instead of constant cgi.
+1 Angel from Dexter!

The main disappointment of this film is that it marketed as a ensemble action film, and to a degree it delivers, but the film is mostly about Stallone (not surprising since he wrote it).

.I dunno. I'd wait for it to come out on DVD. Watch it in standard resolution on an old TV for the complete 80's experience.


----------



## frankman

I watched *Hoosiers*, and as far as sports movies go, this is the best version of David vs Goliath you can imagine. Take that and add a stellar Gene Hackman and a genuinely touching Dennis Hopper and you get a film that completely accomodates anything you would possibly want to see in a sports movie.

*8 - 10*, highly recommended


In *Grosse Point Blank*, John Cusack is doing his nervous guy spiel and Minnie Driver has far too cool a radio show for such a small town, but combined with the wacky premise that Cusack could actually kill someone and a really funny Dan Aykroyd it kind of works. A simple story of prom do-overs, but with guns.

*7 - 10* (+1 for the 80s soundtrack)


----------



## HottiMegan

Book of Eli 8/10

This was a really good movie. I enjoyed the filming style too. It was visually interesting to watch. I liked the story and the twist at the end too. It was also kind of cool to see Mila Kunis in a non comedy role.


----------



## rellis10

Tekken

Yes, the movie of the games. 

And as with all movies of games they've taken liberties with the storylines and characters. Some parts are similar, others wildly different. The Jin/Kazuya/Heihachi connection is still there, though any reference to the future supernatural turns of the games is removed. Yoshimitsu is no longer the complex character from the games but merely an expert swordsman in a mask. Steve Fox is now more a trainer and/or promoter than a fighter. Heck, i could go on but I wont.

Basically, the film sacrifices depth of character for fight scenes and a storyline that doesnt even match the games anyway.

The fighting is pretty good though, and they made a decent attempt at meshing together the different fighting styles to create entertaining fights. It's a shame they decided to derail the storyline from the integral tournament because that was probably the strongest part.

The inevitable love connection in this film is completely made up, having no basis between the characters from the games. Plus it's hard to care about it when it's so obviously thrown together. Oh yeah, and the ending of the tournament is a let down for the same reasons, it's thrown together and stupid. Although I did like the next scene where Jin leaves the Tekken Compound through a guard of honor...for some reason I liked the idea there.

So overall...._EDIT:_ 3/10

It's a decent film on it's own if you're into martial arts stuff. But the fact it's a mostly bastardised version of the games it's based off makes it hard to watch for anyone who likes their gaming.


----------



## HappyFA75

rellis10 said:


> Tekken
> 
> Yes, the movie of the games.
> 
> And as with all movies of games they've taken liberties with the storylines and characters. Some parts are similar, others wildly different. The Jin/Kazuya/Heihachi connection is still there, though any reference to the future supernatural turns of the games is removed. Yoshimitsu is no longer the complex character from the games but merely an expert swordsman in a mask. Steve Fox is now more a trainer and/or promoter than a fighter. Heck, i could go on but I wont.
> 
> Basically, the film sacrifices depth of character for fight scenes and a storyline that doesnt even match the games anyway.
> 
> The fighting is pretty good though, and they made a decent attempt at meshing together the different fighting styles to create entertaining fights. It's a shame they decided to derail the storyline from the integral tournament because that was probably the strongest part.
> 
> The inevitable love connection in this film is completely made up, having no basis between the characters from the games. Plus it's hard to care about it when it's so obviously thrown together. Oh yeah, and the ending of the tournament is a let down for the same reasons, it's thrown together and stupid. Although I did like the next scene where Jin leaves the Tekken Compound through a guard of honor...for some reason I liked the idea there.
> 
> So overall...._EDIT:_ 3/10
> 
> It's a decent film on it's own if you're into martial arts stuff. But the fact it's a mostly bastardised version of the games it's based off makes it hard to watch for anyone who likes their gaming.



Rellis, at least it is not the Mortal Combat movie! 1.5/10
Or Street Fighter.. ???

Final Fantasy was also weak. Saw it with my College friends, being fans of the game. *EPIC FAIL.* Good thing THEY were Drunk, and I drove to suffer through it sober. Basically: "Its warm." Watch the movie to understand. 

Last movie I saw: :The Taking of Pelham 123." Again. 8 out of 10. Again. Pretty good movie, minimal messing up. Presented very well!! No real flaws in it. Maybe 9 out of 10.

Storyline, language gets the minor imperfection, much like Die hard 1 came on the other night, which again i give an 8.5/9 out of 10. That was a great movie and i hadnt seen it in awhile. Now, if you were to see it days in a row, or 5 times a week.. Even the BEST movie can get memorized by accident, and "Ehh I never want to see this again." Years passed, at least 2, and Die Hard was *SCORE!* :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Jennifer's Body 6/10

Not the best movie, kind of corny and cheesy at times, but the story was interesting, and I liked it. And I like both Megan Fox and Amanda Seifried so it wasn't a total waste of time. I've seen better but also alot worse lol.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Eat Pray Love 7/10

I agree, you could wait to rent this one. I was in the mood for a movie tonight, so I went to see this even though all of my favorite male reviewers hated it. I figured it was going to be a girl thing that they just didn't understand. And it pretty much was, so I'm not really recommending it for you guys 

I enjoyed the movie, and parts of it did speak to me, especially about wanting to find 'self' and passion for life again on your own terms. One of the reviews I read said the main character was selfish and whined all the time. Did not appear that way to me at all, but then the older I get, and the more that I insist on living my life as I want to live it, the more I hear that I'm selfish from those who would prefer I live my life by their standards.


----------



## CastingPearls

Salt 9/10..................


----------



## willowmoon

Since I watched the "The Blair Witch Project" last week, I figured I'd watch "Blair Witch 2: Book of Shadows" last night. I've seen both movies before and I really didn't care much for the second movie but I'd figured what the heck, I haven't watched it in a while. After viewing it last night, I now realize WHY my copy was collecting dust. Really an awful flick -- incoherent, some pretty bad acting from most everyone, although it's amusing seeing Jeffrey Donovan (of "Burn Notice" fame) in this film. Overall the film was a 2.0 out of 10. 

The actress Kim Director (the goth girl) was pretty damn hot though.


----------



## CastingPearls

Kick-ass 7/10


----------



## HappyFA75

Jungle Fever (1991, Wesley Snipes and other) 6/10 Some pretty amazing language in there. One of the things i was :shocked: hearing was "Zulu censored" when all the women were talking, sad thing is people really have conversations like that, and whoa, amongst others, and its pretty ... well, i never saw it before.


----------



## GTAFA

_Inception_. 6 out of 10. Yes the effects were good. But given the hype i feel a bit frustrated. Some of the implications of the plot creeped me out completely.


----------



## KHayes666

Bloodfist 2: 4 out of 10

I picked this up for a whopping 30 cents at Bullmoose Music up in Maine.

It features a boatload of 1980's martial artists (a good 15 years before UFC and MMA became popular) including Don "Dragon" Wilson.

Its the story of a kickboxing champion (Wilson) who kills an opponent and vows never to fight again. A Chinese mob boss then uses unsavory tactics to kidnap and lure martial artists from all over the US (including Wilson) into Kumite style shoot-fights against roided up Chinese dudes.

The plot itself is vintage 80's complete with leotard clad babes the protagonist fucks halfway through the movie along with cliche after cliche.

The acting is bad, the storyline is stupid but the actual fighting is very good complete with all sorts of different styles. Think of Bloodfist 2 the special needs nephew of Bloodsport.


----------



## collared Princess

The Lovely Bones...good movie and good book


----------



## frankman

I saw *Seven Samurai *and *The Magnificent Seven *yesterday. Kurosawa's camera work is freaking amazing; so much depth in his black and white, it's stunning. The 7 actors are all great, but the townsfolk (and all similar stock roles) are Asian stereotypes, and Asian people have a really cartoonesque idea about stock characters. In the end I really wanted to line up and shoot every character with less than 15 lines of text.

I'm a western man, and as per rule, a good western without Clint Eastwood has to have Charles Bronson. I am absolutely in love with The Magnificent Seven. I want to be Steve McQueen, I want a voice like Yul Brynners', but mostly I want my life to have as beautiful a score as this movie has.

*Seven Samurai: 8 - 10 *(+1 for a stellar Shimura)
*The Magnificent Seven: 9 - 10* (+1 for music, +1 for Steve McQueen riding shotgun on a hearse)


----------



## Dmitra

*Karla *- 8/10.

As the Canadians may better know, this movie is based on the real life "Ken and Barbie Killers," Karla Homolka and Paul Bernardo (aka The Scarborough Rapist). As in so many adaptations, fictional and true, details/happenings were condensed and changed which I've read (after watching) were among the objections raised about this movie when it came out. It was a saddening, difficult film to watch yet it was also a powerful statement about passive/aggressive manipulation, sociopathy, brutality, injustice, and the perception of physical beauty. It's told from Karla's perspective and reflects her version of events which may or may not be the truth. The way she went about procuring her extremely light punishment (itself pretty damn criminal) was chilling and calculated.

I think this movie could be used as a textbook on drumming into certain idiots' heads who seem to not get it that rape is not an act of sex but only another weapon in the arsenal of violence that the depraved use. I also think it was an important movie to see for its ability to tear away the myth that beauty equals good or truth, and for its cautionary value.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I watched _"Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion"_ again. And I could not stop laughing...again. Love that movie, one of my absolute faves. I'd give it a 9.


----------



## HappyFA75

The Insider - 9 out of 10.

My review: I never saw this movie, even though it was released in 1999. Al Pacino and Russel Crowe are at their best, as Al Pacino has been in many movies, -some- of them Phenominal, -some- of them Horrible. And please excuse Russel Crowe for "A Good year," *cough* his movie "A Beautiful Mind" was GREAT! Now, back to The Insider.. Aside from however much Michael Moore tried to make a one-sided argument, as he does in his movies accusing Bush of doing 9/11 (He should be deported for this) or That its Oil or whatever in his other movies, this movie wasnt really Political, it was business and legal-like. Al Pacino is tenacious, and even the old guy from "The Inside Job" (Pass, want to see Detectives being detectives, if that doesnt offend anyone how they get things done? Watch that) who stars as his partner at CBS for 60 Minutes, is Great!

9 out of 10.


----------



## HappyFA75

"Numb" with Matthew Perry, 2007. 

Except for 10 silly minutes an hour in, it was simply Perfect. 

9.75/10 out of 10.


----------



## HottiMegan

Diary of a Wimpy Kid 8/10
It was a really funny well made movie that could appeal to both kids and grown ups (okay maybe adults and not grown ups  ). I am not familiar with the books yet, Max is still to young for those books. It was cute and had some good funny parts. It also reminded me of my relationship woes as a kid with my big brothers.


----------



## watts63

The Big Lebowski - 10 out of 10. Yeah Walter, there is no way I'm marking it zero.


----------



## HappyFA75

"The Men Who Stare At Goats." 5 out of 10.

This movie simply was just about as dumb as other George Clooney movies. I hope "The American" is a radical departure.

Seriously, folks, there is something about this movie that is just.. stupid.

(btw, August/September and December/January, least in September most in January and August, is "Dump Month" at theatres. Pretty obvious why they call it that.)


----------



## diggers1917

Tarkovsky's 'Solaris'

I'm going to give this an 8/10 if only because I can see it being one of those films I'm going to be able to watch multiple times and _still_ find something new, or a new perspective on the story and characters (because of this, the score could very well go up in future). It's also my introduction to Tarkovsky's work and has intrigued me enough to look for more. It moved very slowly, but that's sorta the point; it's a very meditative film that allows time for things to sink in rather than worrying that the audience is going to get bored. Certainly an interesting introduction to russian/soviet film-making.


----------



## Micara

_*The Disappearance of Alice Creed*_

*10/10*

Brilliant movie- tense, interesting, intelligent, suspenseful, and greatly acted. It unfolds itself cleverly and kept me guessing until the very end. It doesn't get much better than this for me, folks! I highly recommend.


----------



## frankman

*The Men Who Stare At Goats*

This movie is funny, silly and very well-acted. The fact that about 65% of the stuff happening in the movie is true just makes it that much funnier. You can see all the actors are having a blast, which makes watching this odd number an even greater pleasure.

Verdict: *8 -10 *(+ 1 for Dim Mak death touch, + 1 for running through walls, +1 for being hungry at gunpoint)


----------



## watts63

The Hangover 9 out of 10. I f'n love this movie. Best comedy movie I seen in the 2000 era.


----------



## Dmitra

Tarnation - 10/10

Chaotic autobiographical documentary about a young gay man's life and his own and his family's mental illness. Psycho-delic and extremely moving, especially in the latter part.


----------



## pdgujer148

Dmitra said:


> Tarnation - 10/10
> 
> Chaotic autobiographical documentary about a young gay man's life and his own and his family's mental illness. Psycho-delic and extremely moving, especially in the latter part.



REP. This movie gutted me. It borders on exploitation (See also: Capturing the Friedmans), but understanding why Jonathan Caouette filmed his life and his mother's deterioration makes this worth watching, valuable, and worthy of praise. Great film!


----------



## Carrie

Pandorum, 6.5/10 (but I'm a strict grader). A fun, dark and absorbing deep space sci-fi romp, with very scary creatures (think hybrid of Reavers and the crawlers from The Descent). The story had a few holes, but I'm not a huge stickler for details in sci-fi stories (I usually just figure I missed something that was over my head, hah!). Anyway, it was a fun way to spend a few hours. :bounce:


----------



## Paquito

The Other Guys - 8.5/10

I expected just another lame Will Ferrell movie, but this flick really delivered. I think the key here was taking the dive into pure satire. A lot of comedy movies tend to go half-ass with satire, which makes the entire movie seem forced and awkward. But The Other Guys gave belly-busting moments and some terrific acting.


----------



## watts63

See No Evil, Hear No Evil - 8/10:

Richard Pryor & Gene Wilder were a great duo & this movie shows it.


----------



## Carrie

watts63 said:


> See No Evil, Hear No Evil - 8/10:
> 
> Richard Pryor & Gene Wilder were a great duo & this movie shows it.


That's so funny; lately I've been jonesing to watch the great Wilder/Pryor movies from that general era. I have "Stir Crazy" in my instant queue at Netflix. Must make that happen soon. :happy:


----------



## watts63

Carrie said:


> That's so funny; lately I've been jonesing to watch the great Wilder/Pryor movies from that general era. I have "Stir Crazy" in my instant queue at Netflix. Must make that happen soon. :happy:



Stir Crazy is a pure classic. I also liked Silver Streak.


----------



## Carrie

watts63 said:


> Stir Crazy is a pure classic. I also liked Silver Streak.


Yep, that one's in my disc queue.


----------



## watts63

Carrie said:


> Yep, that one's in my disc queue.



I bought it the second I saw it at Best Buy.


----------



## mossystate

The Young Victoria - Not offensive. If that's all one can say about a movie, then we gots problems. This movie was just bloodless and plodded along. British accents and pretty furniture and dresses do not = incredible movie. It's true. Let's give this one a 5/10 for not offending me.


----------



## isamarie69

watts63 said:


> See No Evil, Hear No Evil - 8/10:
> 
> Richard Pryor & Gene Wilder were a great duo & this movie shows it.





WHAT!!!!! Are you serious? Fuzzy wazzy was a woman? 







Yes im happy to inform you that he was indeed a woman.


I love this movie, I laughed for days with that line.


----------



## HottiMegan

The Last King of Scotland
9/10 
Heavy movie. Good story. Forest Whitaker was a scary mofo in this movie.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Raising Arizona*: 6.5/10

They have outdoor screenings at the Hollywood Forever cemetery. Being outside, having a picnic, and watching a movie was fun. This movie has some really great scenes, but overall it just wasn't as funny as I remembered. Entertaining - yes, hilarious - a couple times, brilliant - no.


----------



## willowmoon

Was watching "Manos: The Hands of Fate" last night -- the MST3K version of the film makes it SOMEWHAT easier to watch, but watching the original version of the film ... wow ... now THAT'S a hard pill to swallow. 

Still though, I always get a kick out of Torgo.






I'll give the un-MST3K version a 2 out of 10.


----------



## watts63

Blue Collar - 8/10. Probably Richard Pryor's all-time best performance. Makes me wish he would've done more dramatic films.


----------



## Micara

*Piranha 3D- 2/10*

Now, I am all for fun, campy horror movies. I absolutely LOVE _Snakes on a Plane_. This movie, was not fun or campy, and I think it had the potential to be. Instead, it's nothing but a ton of T&A and B&G (Blood and Gore). The Richard Dreyfus cameo at the beginning was a nice touch, but it faltered from there. Elisabeth Shue's career is officially in the crapper, and Ving Rhames is completely wasted on a nothing role. And what the heck is Christopher Lloyd doing in this crapfest? Have his residuals from reruns of "Taxi" run out? 

All of the characters in this movie were completely unlikeable or else not fleshed out to care about. If everyone died, I would have just shrugged and went on with my day. I was just waiting for it to end. 

If you love senseless gore, then this movie is for you. If you love naked chicks, then this movie is for you. If you always wanted to see a severed penis flying at your face in 3D, then this movie is for you. If you have an IQ of more than 20, I'd advise you to steer clear.


----------



## pdgujer148

Micara said:


> *Piranha 3D- 2/10*
> 
> Now, I am all for fun, campy horror movies. I absolutely LOVE _Snakes on a Plane_. This movie, was not fun or campy, and I think it had the potential to be. Instead, it's nothing but a ton of T&A and B&G (Blood and Gore). The Richard Dreyfus cameo at the beginning was a nice touch, but it faltered from there. Elisabeth Shue's career is officially in the crapper, and Ving Rhames is completely wasted on a nothing role. And what the heck is Christopher Lloyd doing in this crapfest? Have his residuals from reruns of "Taxi" run out?
> 
> All of the characters in this movie were completely unlikeable or else not fleshed out to care about. If everyone died, I would have just shrugged and went on with my day. I was just waiting for it to end.
> 
> If you love senseless gore, then this movie is for you. If you love naked chicks, then this movie is for you. If you always wanted to see a severed penis flying at your face in 3D, then this movie is for you. If you have an IQ of more than 20, I'd advise you to steer clear.



I disagree, but I completely understand where you are coming from.

"Piranha 3D" is a spot-on recreation of late 70's-early 80's exploitation films. That seems to be the point of the film, and on that level it succeeds.

I question whether there is any need for this kind of exercise. It turn the film into a "in-joke" for film geeks. Fine, I guess, but what about the 99% of the audience that hasn't watched every Roger Corrman movie twice. This is actually a pretty smart movie, but only for a subset of a subset of genre films.

I'd give it a 5/10. 


The sequence where the divers explore the piranha's breeding ground was genuinely creepy
Jerry O'Connell's last words: "Wet...T...Shirt [spits blood] [dies]" made me LOL
The nod to Joe Dante (the director of the original film) by patterning the look and attitude of the Piranha after Dante's Gremlins (see: geek joke).
Yes, the was too much T&A, but the nude underwater ballet was a pretty cool touch.
I don't know what you're talking about. I think EVERY movie could be improved by a cameo from Doc Brown. Think how much better Brokeback Mountain would have been if Doc Brown had arrived with a "Great Scott!" and whisked those two cowbys to 2010!
I was actually impressed by the marina attack. Yes, it is much too much, but I haven't seen so much splat-stick since Peter Jackson's "Dead Alive".

That said, what is the point of making a bad movie on purpose? Gus Van Sant pretty much proved that you can't recreate greatness even if you use the exact same camera angles and edits when he remade "Psycho" So, why bother trying to recreate a dead, and justifiably forgotten genre of cinema?

Nostalgia is my guess. Piranha 3D is the kind of a film a much younger, stupider, and hornier version of myself would have loved. I've put away childish things, but at 41 there is a bit of a kick to pretending I'm that horny little douchebag for 90 minutes.


----------



## cinnamitch

Trucker-8/10 . Stars Michelle Monaghan, Nathan Fillion and Benjamin Bratt. Fairly slow movie about a female truck driver trying to foster some kind of relationship with the son she abandoned when he was a baby who is suddenly back in her life when the father he has lived with all these years is hospitalized. Good mother/ son angst and a fairly good Indie film.


----------



## Blackjack

Micara said:


> *Piranha 3D- 2/10*





pdgujer148 said:


> I disagree, but I completely understand where you are coming from.
> 
> "Piranha 3D" is a spot-on recreation of late 70's-early 80's exploitation films. That seems to be the point of the film, and on that level it succeeds.



Just out of curiosity, what were your guys' opinions on the Grindhouse films- particularly _Planet Terror_? From what I've seen, _Piranha 3D_ looks like it's more or less in that same vein.


----------



## Micara

Blackjack said:


> Just out of curiosity, what were your guys' opinions on the Grindhouse films- particularly _Planet Terror_? From what I've seen, _Piranha 3D_ looks like it's more or less in that same vein.



I've actually not seen _Planet Terror_ yet, but I really, really liked _Death Proof_.

I think my expectations were too high for _Piranha 3D_. I really was hoping that it would be like _Snakes on a Plane_.


----------



## Melted Tabasco

Blackjack said:


> Just out of curiosity, what were your guys' opinions on the Grindhouse films- particularly _Planet Terror_? From what I've seen, _Piranha 3D_ looks like it's more or less in that same vein.



I cannot stand Grindhouse films, particularly, the movie Grindhouse. Not for me.


----------



## sarie

'when two won't do' - *6/10* - polyamory documentary. quite good/interesting, a bit depressing.
'you don't know jack' - *9/10* - brilliant kevorkian biopic. everyone. must. watch. i'm biased because i am wildly fascinated by doctor death.
'grown ups' - *3.5/10* - standard dick/fart/physical comedy shenanigans, was playing at the cheapy movie theatre. laughed aloud a handful of times, would be ok dying without ever watching it again. i'm convinced that adam sandler produces movies now just so that he can film himself playing basketball.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> Just out of curiosity, what were your guys' opinions on the Grindhouse films- particularly _Planet Terror_? From what I've seen, _Piranha 3D_ looks like it's more or less in that same vein.



I loved "Planet Terror". Paul Rodriguez's method of evoking the feel of a Grindhouse movie rather than recreating a duplicate seems like the best approach to me.


----------



## frankman

pdgujer148 said:


> I loved "Planet Terror". Paul Rodriguez's method of evoking the feel of a Grindhouse movie rather than recreating a duplicate seems like the best approach to me.



Paul? I thought it was by Robert?


----------



## frankman

Micara said:


> I've actually not seen _Planet Terror_ yet, but I really, really liked _Death Proof_.
> 
> I think my expectations were too high for _Piranha 3D_. I really was hoping that it would be like _Snakes on a Plane_.



Asylum just made *Mega Piranha*, which:

1. has a better title than the 3d one
2. is the worst movie ever
3. is therefore awesome
4. stars Tiffany (no last name)
5. has a mind-bogglingly silly ending
6. is worth your 80 minutes
7. if only for exploding fish
8. with suicidal tendencies
9. has a fish eating a helicopter

Aaaaand 

10. is probably the perversion of what cinema should be like.

See this movie and rate it *exponential growth/10*


----------



## HappyFA75

frankman said:


> Paul? I thought it was by Robert?



Robert Rodriguez movies suck.

The Expendables. 6 out of 10 (No plot, action, Jason Statham.)

É


----------



## pdgujer148

frankman said:


> Paul? I thought it was by Robert?



Yeah, Paul is the comedian. Pop culture overload...


----------



## toni

vampires suck - 0/10

I went with a friend who really wanted to see it. She was too shy to go alone. I thought it might have been "scary movie" funny. WHOA, not even close. I wanted to walk out 10 minutes in but stuck it out for her. What a waste.


----------



## frankman

I watched *Letters to Juliet *with my little sister. She wanted to see it when it came out, but didn't go; viva la internet, and that's why I ended up seeing it too. My sister's really funny, which is a plus, because this movie is not.

Amanda Seyfried is good enough; she's hot in a quirky way (I always see her as the 35% rain girl in Mean Girls), and acts pretty well. She's a fact-checker for Oliver Platt, who is criminally underused in this movie. She wants to be a writer, goes on a pre-honeymoon (whatever the hell that is) with her fiancé to Verona, but she doesn't see him the whole trip because he is an incredible asshole who listens to her for about 10 seconds in the whole movie.

She writes an answer to some really old letter stuck behind a rock at the (somehow completely unfictional) balcony of Juliet. Some really old woman and her handsome British accent-toting grandson come and go in search for her long lost love, Seyfried tags along to write about it.

And there you have it: the complete premise for a romantic drama, with all the ends ready to be neatly tied up. The movie was filled with Taylor Swift songs, the romantic leads lacked chemistry, the ending was incredibly predictable, and my sister had a good time watching it.

So, overall, I rate it *4 - 10 *(-1 for not using Oliver Platt, -1 for predictability)


----------



## 1300 Class

Salt. 8/10.

It was good. Kept you on the move and pretty good.


----------



## Scorsese86

The Magic Christian - 6/10, the idea of Peter Sellers and Ringo Starr as father and son was very belivable. It went a little over the top towards the end.


Fellow movie buffs, have anyone heard this before?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S0TkkjRLhk

I thought I knew all about Orson Welles. But no.


----------



## GTAFA

_Inside Job_, directed by Charles Ferguson. If there's any justice this film wins an oscar. 10 out of 10

This is a documentary that takes a dry complex subject --the recent economic meltdown-- and makes it compelling, intelligible, dramatic; and perhaps most important of all, you come out of the film knowing whom to blame. No there's no single culprit. But it's astonishing how clear the film is, and how clear i think i am. Am I delusional? if so, a lot of people will come out of this movie with the same delusion, that they understand what happened to cause the financial downturn. To say more turns this into a piece for Hyde Park. Suffice it to say, wow what a movie.

I was fortunate to see it at the Toronto International Film Festival sitting near the front with my daughter. The Director & Producer were there to speak before, and answer questions after, making it that much more exciting.


----------



## HottiMegan

Killers 7/10
This was a fun movie. At times it was predictable and formulaic but i really had a fun time watching it. It made me feel a little more comfortable with the idea that katherine Heigl will be Stephanie Plum. She's pretty good at physical comedy. I also really like seeing Ashton Kutcher as someone other than Kelso


----------



## GTAFA

_Fubar II_ ELEVEN out of TEN (is that allowed?) I saw it at the Toronto Film Festival, not sure when it will be released, and indeed, it may not be released where you are. If you have a chance to see it I strongly recommend it.

Here's a movie that totally surprised me. I expected silly headbangers without much substance, and instead got a really accomplished comedy. The film includes the debut of Terra Hazelton, a Canadian musician --and stunning BBW i might add-- in an important role. And wow can she ever act! Her size is one of the sub-themes of the story, btw. 

This is not a movie for everyone, because it has more obscenity and four letter words than any movie I've seen in a long time. It's NOT for children, includes drugs and nasty behaviour. It has little glimmers of sophistication --allusions to religion eg-- that don't mar its crude headbanger surface. It's like junk food that's good for you, an unpretentious little comedy that has astonishing substance.


----------



## warwagon86

watching Falling Down

8/10

awesome movie


----------



## Mishty

Bug 7/10
I really liked it, really got into the whole bug hunt, couldn't handle Michael Shannon's teeth pulling at all, made me turn the channel.  I liked it though, ended rather nicely. I love a closed story, and it was that.


----------



## Scorsese86

I've been watching _Inglourious Basterds_... for the tenth time. Or something. God, I love this movie more and more.
Rating? 11/10


----------



## Mishty

Scorsese86 said:


> I've been watching _Inglourious Basterds_... for the tenth time. Or something. God, I love this movie more and more.
> Rating? 11/10



G'damn right! Fuckin' insane movie. 
"Nat-zeees"


----------



## Paquito

Hard Candy: 9/10

A genuine horror masterpiece. Ellen Page is beautifully terrifying throughout, totally capturing your attention. Would have been a perfect 10, but there are some plot issues that I can't get past.


----------



## Carrie

*Son of Rambow, 10/10.*
Ohhhhh, this movie. This is one of those movies that just sneaks right into your heart and sets up camp there. Set in an English village in the early 1980s, it's the story of the blossoming of a very unlikely friendship between two fatherless middle-school boys: Lee, the brash, rebellious school bully, and Will, the timid, mousy, invisible boy from an ultra-religious, conservative family. With the exception of attending school, Will is completely sheltered from the rest of the world and isn't allowed to listen to pop music, see movies, or even watch tv. Through an accidental series of events, he watches "First Blood" on video at Lee's house, and his imagination is unleashed. He and Lee decide to work together to make their own action film on Lee's VHS camera to enter into a young filmmaker's contest, a process that consumes them and allows their friendship to grow. Will is torn between his religion and his family's expectations and his desire to do what his heart beckons, and Lee, the ultimate loner, finds himself letting down his tough guard and letting Will in to his world. When additional classmates, including an ultra-cool French exchange student named Didier (whose hilarious presence alone makes the film worth watching) hear of the film project, they want in, driving a wedge between the two friends they must ultimately find a way around.

The whole cast was perfection, but the boy who plays Lee was utterly fantastic. It's pretty easy to play a bully as a one-dimensional stereotype, but he brought layers of subtlety to the character and made him lovable and vulnerable, in spite of his aggression and bossiness. And the mood of the film flowed effortlessly from quirky and funny to poignant and heartbreaking, no small feat. Also, extra points for nostalgia, as it was made in 2007, but set in 1982-3ish, and they absolutely nailed the clothes, hair and music of the time.

I had happy, heart-filled tears streaming down my face when the credits rolled, and have teared up a few times today, thinking about it. Absolutely wonderful film, highly recommended. Bonus: it's available on Netflix streaming.


----------



## Mishty

Paquito said:


> Hard Candy: 9/10
> 
> A genuine horror masterpiece. Ellen Page is beautifully terrifying throughout, totally capturing your attention. Would have been a perfect 10, but there are some plot issues that I can't get past.



God DAMMIT.
I love that movie. It was so sketchy & cold....and i don't just mean his balls


----------



## Paquito

Mishty said:


> God DAMMIT.
> I love that movie. It was so sketchy & cold....and i don't just mean his balls



This shit had me freaking out. I've seen tons of scary movies in my day, so nothing really ever gets to me. But this is one of the few that genuinely provoked suspense and terror.


----------



## pdgujer148

Not that the world needs this review...

*"Resident Evil: Afterlife"* |2/10|

I was coerced into seeing this. I would not willingly give Paul W.S. Anderson money if he was living in a cardboard box under an LA overpass. 

Whatever, I saw it...

Note: The 2 points are for the 3D. Not the best use of the gimmick I have seen, but there were a couple good shots.


The movie mostly consists of loud noises and overly attractive actors who never seem to get dirty (even after trudging through tunnels and sewers).
Milla Jovovich and Ali Larter phone in a performances that Michael Madsen would be proud of. 
Apparently "bullet-time" is still cool. I did not know that. Huh. I thought 
Uwe Boll pretty much mastered the technique with "House of the Dead".
I'm pretty sure that the male leads were chose based on the circumference of their necks, their ability to cock one eyebrow, and their ability to lower their voice three registers and speak slower than Ben Stein on Quaaludes. 
At least 40% of the film consists of characters hollering names ("Chris!" "Wesker!" "Claire!"), 10% of people throwing guns to other people, 10% milky glamor shots of Milla designed to mask the fact that she (gasp!) has aged, 5% faces splitting apart into meat flowers, 10% flashbacks to the previous film, 5% people walking in and our of doors that go "woosh!", 15% of villains explaining evil plans, 4% zombies just milling around, 1% plot.
Claire and Chris Redfield are reunited due to a totally improbable plot device. If you are a total fucking video game geek this might be a selling point.

Bottom line: Not worth a rental.


----------



## Paquito

Resident Evil: Afterlife - 6/10

*sigh*
I've really come to love the Resident Evil series. But in comparison to the previous three installments, this movie was so... lackluster? It sort of panned out as the middle movie in a trilogy does: less action, less answers, and more questions. Basically just a filler between the 1st half and the ending. Milla and Ali delivered bland performances, I didn't really find myself rooting for any of the supporting cast (although I was happy to see Kmart back), and the action was not there at all. Plot holes that leave me scratching my head and just general stupidity on behalf of the characters, which wasn't as apparent in the earlier installments.

+1 for the Alice/T-cell issue. Potentially interesting, but right now it just gives me a headache.
+2 for bringing back Claire and Kmart.
+1 for Luther, the only new character who seems to have any form of charisma.
+2 for the Jill Valentine cliffhanger.


----------



## trucrimsongold

vary rarely go to the movies anymore though I love to because of greedy price rates.
I rented from Blockbuster that Mel Gibson movie : where he was a Boston Detective LT and his daughter was murdered and he investigate it and got his own brand of justice. I liked it ok. I hoped it would end better but really the way it started, how could it. Kind of like the writter doomed it from the start like that movie with Clint Eastwood Gran Torino. 

I also saw "Avatar" and being a former Marine I definitely have an issue with Liberal James Cameron's portrayal of the Marines, though in all fairness he did have the main character talk about how in that time the Military were basically all mercenaries not working for our Country but private companies it still is not excuse. Sure Marines are noble killers trained to be that way and also the highest dignity of a human being on the face of the earth. One who puts it out there and on the line so others can be free. But they do it for God Corps and Country not money. I don't think ole James Cameron agrees or he wouldn't have used them in the first place. The effects were neat but another yawn" boring anti-american subtoned movie making the frontier pioneers blood thirsty killers and the poor uncultured Indians the noble characters. I wonder how rich old James would be if he lived in the woods and ate berries. point made.

The other movie I rented was the eighties hot tub. Don't waste a penny on this comedy.


----------



## HappyFA75

Good Will Hunting. 10 out of 10.

And yes, it is set in Southie... _Baaaaoooowwwww-stiyn._ 

A classic, and i identify with it.. to an extent (Im not a mathematical genius.)


----------



## Blackjack

*Ip Man*

A semi-biographical kung fu film about the creator of the Wing Chun style of martial arts, whose most famous student was Bruce Lee. Excellent action, but where it really shines is in its drama. Donnie Yen's performance brings the character well outside the typical ones that I've seen in other kung fu films.

*9/10*


*American Beauty*

Not really sure why I haven't seen this before now, but shame on me. It's a brilliant film. Kevin Spacey's performance is outstanding, and the entire cast is incredible.

*10/10*


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> *Ip Man*
> 
> A semi-biographical kung fu film about the creator of the Wing Chun style of martial arts, whose most famous student was Bruce Lee. Excellent action, but where it really shines is in its drama. Donnie Yen's performance brings the character well outside the typical ones that I've seen in other kung fu films.
> 
> *9/10*



It's really good right? 

I like how in the movie, the scenery deteriorates. First i't's all Kung-Fu Hustle; bright colors and funny duels in Ip's home, but when the Japanese troops arrive, all the color fades out of the scenes and the epic fight scene is really grim.


I watched Chan Wook Park's *Vengeance trilogy *(Sympathy for Mr/Lady Vengeance and Oldboy). They're all outstanding movies, but man; Korean cinema is fucked up. It's like watching Shakespeare's tragedies with tiny people.

Sympathy for Mr Vengeance: *9 - 10* (+1 for the terrorist cell)
Sympathy for Lady Vengeance: *8 - 10*
Oldboy: *10 -10* (+infinity for failing hypnosis)


----------



## HappyFA75

Forgetting Sarah Marshall. 7.5/8 out of 10.

Its funnier the first time, and I have fond memories of this movie and NYC.


----------



## Micara

HappyFA75 said:


> Forgetting Sarah Marshall. 7.5/8 out of 10.
> 
> Its funnier the first time, and I have fond memories of this movie and NYC.



Are you watching F/X channel by chance?


----------



## HappyFA75

Micara said:


> Are you watching F/X channel by chance?



YES!!! Now, "The Squad" is on. Not too keen on Philadelphia, lol. Its My own Rhythm!  *Hi Micara!!!* 

.. "Donnie Brasco." 8 out of 10, because Johnny Depp wasnt in a costume.


----------



## Micara

HappyFA75 said:


> YES!!! Now, "The Squad" is on. Not too keen on Philadelphia, lol. Its My own Rhythm!  *Hi Micara!!!*
> 
> .. "Donnie Brasco." 8 out of 10, because Johnny Depp wasnt in a costume.



I thought so. I was watching it too! I give it an 8/8.5 out of 10, because I love  this so much! :happy:


----------



## toni

Devil 9/10
Very scary. I might have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Blackjack

*Robocop 2*

I was in the mood last night for a cheesy, almost-bad film. This fit the bill perfectly. _So_ perfectly.

I can't totally trash it, because there's actually a lot of good aspects to it. Tom Noonan plays his role delightfully, and there's some really good and creative concepts in the story. It's also at least equal to, if not superior to, the original in terms of the effects, which wouldn't count for much if the story was better; but as it is, it shows that the effort was there and the script just wasn't.

And it really, really wasn't. The good concepts are mostly watered-down, and there's so much shit in there with them. Some plot threads are brought up and left completely unresolved, while other less interesting ones (like Robocop's reprogramming) show up, play out in a painfully ridiculous manner, and then are resolved fairly quickly.

So I think that *4/10* is a pretty fair rating.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

trucrimsongold said:


> *snip*
> 
> I also saw "Avatar" and being a former Marine I definitely have an issue with Liberal James Cameron's portrayal of the Marines, though in all fairness he did have the main character talk about how in that time the Military were basically all mercenaries not working for our Country but private companies it still is not excuse. Sure Marines are noble killers trained to be that way and also the highest dignity of a human being on the face of the earth. One who puts it out there and on the line so others can be free. But they do it for God Corps and Country not money. I don't think ole James Cameron agrees or he wouldn't have used them in the first place. The effects were neat but another yawn" boring anti-american subtoned movie making the frontier pioneers blood thirsty killers and the poor uncultured Indians the noble characters. I wonder how rich old James would be if he lived in the woods and ate berries. point made.
> 
> The other movie I rented was the eighties hot tub. Don't waste a penny on this comedy.



I'm a bleeding heart Liberal and agree with all of the above. 

We rented Avatar too. I had it on while doing other things because I typically hate James Cameron movies. I just hate James Cameron actually. Months ago I added Avatar to our Netflix que telling my husband I feel compelled to watch it because of all the hype it received and we'd just purchased a Blue-Ray player and the effects were supposed to be primo. Last week when we returned from vacation and restarted Netflix, I realized it had moved up to first place on the que and I had no desire to see it after all, but by the time I got to the site, the flipping thing had already shipped.

As expected, every character seemed to fit a typical James Cameron stereotype.. from Alien/Aliens to Terminator to Titanic, they're all there with yet another absolutely annoying moral message à la Cameron. I "oohed" for a moment when the forrest lit up in the dark after the female Pandora native lead character pulled an arrow or something out of another avatar.. but that's the only positive thing I can say. My husband fell asleep as we were watching with still an hour (or more?!) of the movie left, but I think I'm going to tuck the sucker back into the envelope and send it back.

Cameron makes me angry. Angry. I think it goes back to barely remembered gossip of him leaving this or that wife for a woman involved on whatever current film he's working on.. not sure if I have this right, but did he leave the "Hurt Locker" director for the Terminator woman and Terminator woman for some hippy chick from Titanic? I think they're still together. Shocking. Add his "I'm king of the world" moment at the Oscars years ago and I'd like to see an anvil drop on his head Road Runner/Wile E. Coyote style. 

It would be nice if Cameron got involved with a film on the technical end of it and would just shut the fuck up and let someone else do the script. Even the music with the flute in it got on my nerves last night (hello, Titanic!).


----------



## AuntHen

HappyFA75 said:


> Good Will Hunting. 10 out of 10.
> 
> And yes, it is set in Southie... _Baaaaoooowwwww-stiyn._
> 
> A classic, and i identify with it.. to an extent (Im not a mathematical genius.)




I swallowed a bug 
How do you like them apples 

I own this movie and have seen it like 283475394737 times. Casey Affleck has a small role but he totally steals this movie! Much better actor than his brother!

Although, the part where Ben Affleck goes to the interview for Matt Damon is utterly hilarious and awesome! This movie was probably his best acting role.

"Reeeeetaaaaiiiiiiinnnner... retainer..." hahahaha his shoes, socks and pants make me laugh so hard every time hahahaa

I will always give this a 10/10 just for the pure love and enjoyment I get out of it every time!


----------



## Carrie

Good Will Hunting is wicked ahhsome.


----------



## AuntHen

Carrie said:


> Good Will Hunting is wicked ahhsome.




"my boys wicked smahht"

wicked rep coming your way! 

edit: darn it, I can't rep you.. someone give this woman some wicked rep please! thanks


----------



## frankman

done, Wicked rep sent.


----------



## Saoirse

I disliked Good Will Hunting tremendously.

Easy A 10/10

It was funny, goofy, cute and entertaining. Emma Stone is very talented and I like her style.


----------



## Blackjack

*The 36th Chamber of Shaolin*

An outstanding kung fu flick from the late 70's. Although it felt a bit slow to start, upon reaching the Shaolin temple the film became fascinating. A good majority of the movie is actually the training which would typically be covered in a brief montage, and this adds a good amount to it, I think.

The action is pretty incredible as well. Unlike many other films from the same period, there doesn't appear to be any wirework- just immensely skillful acrobatics and talented choreography. The final showdown is obviously the best in the film and while I don't think it makes the list of my favorite fights it's worth at least an honorable mention for its highly impressive fighting and energetic, dynamic camera work.

*8/10*- if you like martial arts films- particularly the older kung fu ones- this is an absolute necessity.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> *Robocop 2*
> 
> I was in the mood last night for a cheesy, almost-bad film. This fit the bill perfectly. _So_ perfectly.
> 
> I can't totally trash it, because there's actually a lot of good aspects to it. Tom Noonan plays his role delightfully, and there's some really good and creative concepts in the story. It's also at least equal to, if not superior to, the original in terms of the effects, which wouldn't count for much if the story was better; but as it is, it shows that the effort was there and the script just wasn't.
> 
> And it really, really wasn't. The good concepts are mostly watered-down, and there's so much shit in there with them. Some plot threads are brought up and left completely unresolved, while other less interesting ones (like Robocop's reprogramming) show up, play out in a painfully ridiculous manner, and then are resolved fairly quickly.
> 
> So I think that *4/10* is a pretty fair rating.



Robocop 2 was a double edged sword really. The first one was so good the only way to go was down and unfortunately its inferior to the first (but also 100 times better then the next sequel) The problem was a lot of good stuff was left on the cutting room floor and the script was drastically edited from its original setting.

*SPOILERS*

Nancy Allen once again kicks ass in her role as Officer Lewis, Peter Weller was also good as Robocop but during the part where he gets messed up by OCP was almost too silly where you couldn't take him seriously the rest of the film.

The plotline of the police banding together to take down the nukelord Cain was riveting but it was almost ruined by the fact that after Cain goes down, 12 year old Hob (played BRILLIANTLY by Gabriel Damon) takes over the gang.

I can't imagine a bunch of 30 and 40 year old tough guys taking orders from a 12 year old, sorry. Other than that the sly way OCP tried to take the town over and ruined anyone that made them look bad.

The female psychiatrist had me so mad it made me want to jump through the screen and strangle her, which means she did her role to perfection.

Id go on but Beej pretty much covers it, I give it 6 out of 10 because its been a family favorite for years. Best line is the black hot dog stand going "Dey gonna kick somebody ass!" when the cops return.



Saoirse said:


> *I disliked Good Will Hunting tremendously*.
> 
> Easy A 10/10
> 
> It was funny, goofy, cute and entertaining. Emma Stone is very talented and I like her style.






I thought it was a riveting story of a cocky asshole who's been treated like shit his whole life and has absolutely no idea how to deal with love and respect. Robin Williams' monologue by the pond almost had the entire theater in tears when I saw the film when it first came out.

I give it 9 out of 10.


----------



## Wild Zero

Bruno

9/10

I love dick and fart jokes, Bruno is an 81 minute dick joke, the end.


----------



## Paquito

Is the -1 for the meat spin?


----------



## Wild Zero

Paquito said:


> Is the -1 for the meat spin?



The -1 is for it not being _Billy Madison_


----------



## pdgujer148

*Red Riding 9/10*

Red Riding is a trilogy of films (1974, 1980, and 1983) based on David Peaces Red Riding Quarteta fictionalized account of child murder, serial killings, and rampant corruption within the West Yorkshire Constabulary during the 1970s and 80s. 

Each film is directed by a different director using the same cast of actors (for the most part). 1974 is the best of the three films. It is full of beautiful and grotesque images. One image in particular (and this is not a spoiler in that it is the first image in the movie) of a dead, naked girl with swan wings stitched to her back has been haunting me for days.

Dont get the wrong impression. This isnt a horror show. It is an examination of institutional corruption and how the powerful can manipulate the truth and destroy those who try to bring it to light. It is as dense and involved as a season of The Wire with that perfect combination of intelligence and sensationalism that is particular to modern British television and film.

The acting is way above average. Sean Bean, who has never been a slouch at playing bad, stands out performing a character that is basically a bag of raw sewage. I really kind of hate him nowit is that good of a performance. 

The trilogy takes about 5 hours to watch, and while the second film slows things down for awhile, the overall experience is breathtaking.

*Devil 5/10*

It is fun to slag M. Night, but I have to admit that Devil is a decent diversion.

If Night could pare down all his films to this level and just tell a simple story well he would be on the road to recovery.

Nothing special here; a mildly scary film combined with an overwrought morality tale. Id give it a much higher rating if it were cut down to an hour and was part of a Twilight Zone reboot.

See it on video.


----------



## KHayes666

Saoirse said:


> **quote removed after mod action**



Personal attack aside.....I was referring to the lack of surprise of you not liking this movie stemming from your views on peace, love and that stuff. Of course you aren't going to like a virtually depressing movie such as GWH. Good Will Hunting contains no peace but the story of an Irish thug from the ghetto of southie with a troubled past, who somehow is a mathematical genius. 

Its a rather sad story of a young man who's never had anything good in his life so every good thing that comes around, he pushes it away. Most of the characters have depressing issues they have to deal with as well, but that's what is great about the movie....they all have to work through it to find eventual happiness. 

I identify with Matt Damon's character a little in the sense that everyone overlooks his true talent and he does little to show it other than rare occasions (the Harvard bar scene). Ben Affleck does a great job in the supporting role especially with his monologue near the end of the movie to really put things in perspective. Like I said before Robin Williams pretty much stole the show and back then he wasn't doing serious roles like this. Minnie Driver did her best and I really saw the character trying desperately to win the heart of Damon's. I could go on about it but it'll take too long. 

In closing I will ask, do you like apples?

Again, I give this movie 9 out of 10. How bout them apples?


----------



## Dmitra

Good Dick - 10/10

Marianna Palka wrote, directed, and starred in this starkly comforting movie about a young, socially isolated woman who spends her days watching softcore porn. Jason Ritter co-stars as a video store clerk who is prepared to take anything she can deal out (verbally, emotionally, and physically) after beginning to fall in love with her. Her isolation is poignantly contrasted with his supportive co-workers/friends as is her emotional burden with his recovery from addiction.

Especially enjoyed Ritter's performance as he was wonderful in Joan of Arcadia and I'd seen him on Craig Ferguson back when this was released in 2008. I hope Palka will be making more of anything -- she's an intense presence as well as witty, sexy, and funny.


----------



## AuntHen

Dmitra said:


> Good Dick - 10/10
> 
> Marianna Palka wrote, directed, and starred in this starkly comforting movie about a young, socially isolated woman who spends her days watching softcore porn. Jason Ritter co-stars as a video store clerk who is prepared to take anything she can deal out (verbally, emotionally, and physically) after beginning to fall in love with her. Her isolation is poignantly contrasted with his supportive co-workers/friends as is her emotional burden with his recovery from addiction.
> 
> Especially enjoyed Ritter's performance as he was wonderful in Joan of Arcadia and I'd seen him on Craig Ferguson back when this was released in 2008. I hope Palka will be making more of anything -- she's an intense presence as well as witty, sexy, and funny.




sings "I keep my boooots on, I keep em' on all night lonnggg"

loved this movie btw  I saw it about 6 months ago


----------



## Wild Zero

KHayes666 said:


> Personal attack aside.....I was referring to the lack of surprise of you not liking this movie stemming from your views on peace, love and that stuff. Of course you aren't going to like a virtually depressing movie such as GWH. Good Will Hunting contains no peace but the story of an Irish thug from the ghetto of southie with a troubled past, who somehow is a mathematical genius.
> 
> Its a rather sad story of a young man who's never had anything good in his life so every good thing that comes around, he pushes it away. Most of the characters have depressing issues they have to deal with as well, but that's what is great about the movie....they all have to work through it to find eventual happiness.
> 
> I identify with Matt Damon's character a little in the sense that everyone overlooks his true talent and he does little to show it other than rare occasions (the Harvard bar scene). Ben Affleck does a great job in the supporting role especially with his monologue near the end of the movie to really put things in perspective. Like I said before Robin Williams pretty much stole the show and back then he wasn't doing serious roles like this. Minnie Driver did her best and I really saw the character trying desperately to win the heart of Damon's. I could go on about it but it'll take too long.
> 
> In closing I will ask, do you like apples?
> 
> Again, I give this movie 9 out of 10. How bout them apples?



Hands down my favorite scene in the movie was the ass shrapnel job interview.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

Avatar --- I'd give it a 9 out of 10. I quite enjoyed the movie, but, anthropologically speaking, the Na'vi seemed rather like the writers had just plucked random elements of Native American and African tribal cultures without regard for how the elements worked together as a whole. For a movie that supposedly had anthropologists playing decently sized roles in it, the attention to detail was a little lacking in some respects. I know that's a nit-picky criticism, but it made it hard for the movie to fully click with me on a mental level. On a spiritual and visual aesthetic level, it was spot-on.


----------



## KHayes666

Showdown in Little Tokyo - 5 out of 10.

*SPOILERS*

Gotta love cheesy early 90's martial art flicks, although this one was different in the sense it wasn't so much martial art as it was cheese.

Dolph Lungren plays an LAPD officer who grew up in Japan, who's teamed with the fast talking Brandon Lee (pre Crow) in order to take down a Japanese Yakuza gang who's doubling as druglords.

The plot itself is basically your cliche partners don't get along (Tango and Cash, Lethal Weapon) but band together to take down the bad guys. If Lethal Weapon wasn't as good as it was, this movie would have had a higher rating.

As it was, Dolph Lungren speaking Japanese was hilarious as was Brandon Lee trying to pass himself off as it. I mean the character Brandon plays is Japanese but in real life he's Chinese....and although American's couldn't give a damn, its a big difference in Japan. He was using KUNG FU moves when he's supposed to be doing Bushido....again there's a major difference.

As for the acting, Dolph is your silent macho man while Brandon Lee is the wisecracking sidekick with windmill kicks. They do feed off each other and I will say Tia Carrere was smoking hot in these days, but not so convincing as a damsel in distress.

The one who stole the show was Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa who's better known as Shang Tseung in the Mortal Kombat movie. His calm, slow delivery when things are going well highlighted by flying off the handle when things go bad is a testament to the acting ability. Also making an appearance but speaking almost zero English is Toshirô Obata most known as Master Tatsu in the Ninja Turtles movies. His fight with Brandon Lee was entertaining.

I give it 5 out of 10 because its watchable but its the same cliche movie you've seen countless times before. The 2 cops hate each other then like each other then get captured by the no-goodniks then they escape and kill the bad guys and live happily ever after. *Yawn*

The highlight of the movie is Brandon Lee explaining why he doesn't have any knowledge of Japanese culture. "My father's a white guy!" Ironic because in real life his mother is the white one.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I watched Letters to Juliet on the weekend. Not the best show that I've seen. I'd give it 2.5 stars outta 5.


----------



## GTAFA

Saoirse said:


> I disliked Good Will Hunting tremendously.
> 
> Easy A 10/10
> 
> It was funny, goofy, cute and entertaining. Emma Stone is very talented and I like her style.



It sounds almost like a Canadian movie (that is if you spell "A" as "eh"). Easy A: 8 out of 10. The dialogue is a bit uneven. A few characters are very sophisticated & educated. Olive, played by Emma Stone (from _Superbad_)isa brilliant student, so maybe that explains why she's so insightful & articulate. I couldn't believe her homelife , even if i did like Stanley Tucci & Patricia Clarkson as her parents; the dialogue at home is witty like Noel Coward, and so, really hard to reconcile with the rest of the movie. But wow is this ever entertaining, turning a few cliches upside down. Lisa Kudrow & Amanda Bynes are right on that boundary between funny and frightening, which makes the film funny like a horror movie(but really, what's a 24 year old--Bynes-- doing in high-school)? 

While I mostly agree with Saoirse's assessment of Easy A, on the other hand, to misquote Saoirse, "I liked Good Will Hunting tremendously."


----------



## AuntHen

Un Prophete

I am torn on this one as the acting was really really good and it was so easy to get caught up in the story, but violent/disturbing scenes and those kind of images stay in my head when I try to sleep...

8/10 (points deducted for violence...sorry)


----------



## willowmoon

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones

Ok, it's been a while since I saw this movie and I really didn't care much for it then, but I'd figure I'd give it ONE MORE SHOT ... in case the movie would magically become better. Then THIS happens ... this piece of dialogue happened courtesy of Hayden Christensen's (ahem) "stellar" performance as Anakin Skywalker while talking to Padmé ....

"From the moment I met you, all those years ago, not a day has gone by when I haven't thought of you. And now that I'm with you again... I'm in agony. The closer I get to you, the worse it gets. The thought of not being with youI can't breathe. I'm haunted by the kiss that you should never have given me. My heart is beating, hoping that kiss will not become a scar. You are in my very soul, tormenting me... what can I do? I will do anything you ask." 

Yep, Hayden, I'm in agony too. Watching you act is agony enough for both of us. I give this movie a 2 out of 10.


----------



## GTAFA

Natalie Portman.....*i need that first coffee. *I thought this was the movie actor movie actor thread... i stumbled into the wrong thread in my monday morning daze.


----------



## Mishty

Dear John *7/10 * 

The actors could have saved this movie, because I thought the cast was incredible together and there was plenty of emotion, but the script just didn't build anyone enough. For what it was though, it was a great 2 sided love story.

I watched it 3 times straight while I chaperoned a slumber party, and I cried every-single-friggin-time. :doh:
For the teenagers I was with though, the movie came off shining like gold, a few even sat up passed 3 am to watch it again. lol kids. :happy:


----------



## Saoirse

Good Will Hunting bored me. Plus Ben Affleck is just blaaahhh in everything he's ever done.


----------



## pdgujer148

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps |4/10|

Oliver Stone has gone soft.

To be fair, the original "Wall Street" wasn't very good in the first place; a mediocre film with a great performance. Still, between this and the toothless soft shoe that was "W." I'm really starting to miss the wingnut that made "Natural Born Killers" and "JFK".

Looking for some astute analysis of the financial meltdown? Forget it. Not in this film. That is, unless the repeated motif of bubbles floating away strikes you as deep.

Looking for some cathartic payback on the greedy bastards that put us in this mess? Not going to get it. Yeah, there is some payback, but the film makes it clear that there won't be any real consequences.

However, if your looking for murky revenge story paired with a run of the mill parent / child reunion flick with quite possibly the stupidest 11th hour reunion scene ever committed to celluloid this will be the best $10 you ever spent.


----------



## Blackjack

*Night of the Hunter*

I'm not going to lie- as I watch the last few minutes of this film, it's almost certainly become one of my favorites. Robert Mitchum's performance is fascinating and chilling and such a distant change from the other roles that I've seen him in (admittedly limited to a small handful). His portrayal of Harry Powell- a preacher who sincerely believes that the evil deeds he performs are doing the Lord's work- is disturbing.

His performance alone would sell the film, but add to that a good story laced with suspense and populated with interesting characters and it's gold.

Also, the camera work was pretty great in parts. Although much of it felt fairly typical, there were some tracking shots that seemed to be fairly unique: following characters- and the narrative- from edge of a picnic to the other, focusing on the less fascinating gossip of the older shopowners instead of the core of the story, the lies Powell is telling to work his way into the trust of others. This helps to build tension and a sense of helplessness the likes of which the children in the film definitely feel, and it felt- to me, at least- atypical of the era of cinema, and I have to give the film points for that.

*10/10*


----------



## toni

Take him to the greek - 7/10

pretty funny


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> *Night of the Hunter*
> 
> I'm not going to lie- as I watch the last few minutes of this film, it's almost certainly become one of my favorites. Robert Mitchum's performance is fascinating and chilling and such a distant change from the other roles that I've seen him in (admittedly limited to a small handful). His portrayal of Harry Powell- a preacher who sincerely believes that the evil deeds he performs are doing the Lord's work- is disturbing.
> 
> His performance alone would sell the film, but add to that a good story laced with suspense and populated with interesting characters and it's gold.
> 
> Also, the camera work was pretty great in parts. Although much of it felt fairly typical, there were some tracking shots that seemed to be fairly unique: following characters- and the narrative- from edge of a picnic to the other, focusing on the less fascinating gossip of the older shopowners instead of the core of the story, the lies Powell is telling to work his way into the trust of others. This helps to build tension and a sense of helplessness the likes of which the children in the film definitely feel, and it felt- to me, at least- atypical of the era of cinema, and I have to give the film points for that.
> 
> *10/10*



Let me just verbally fellate you and say that you have the absolute best movie taste.


----------



## rellis10

To kick off my Action Movie Marathon...

(MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS, YOU ARE WARNED!)

The Expendables

Anyone who goes into this expecting an Oscar winning performance is kidding themselves, I knew this from the start. So I judge this film based on it's action credentials.

With that said, even an action film needs a consistent plot and a lick of realism occasionally. To me this film flicked around alot, and the turning point in the story where Sly Stallone decides to go back to the island is stupid....exactly why did he feel compelled to save her again?

The characters are pretty varied, and the performances (although like i said, they arent Oscar worthy) are solid, with some good emotion added in the few scenes from Mickey Rourke.

Anyway. To the main point of the film, the action. The fight scenes (gunfights and otherwise) are all well choreographed as you'd expect in this kind of production. Now and then there's probably a little too much going on, but I can forgive that in a film that is over-the-top anyway. Perhaps there's a bit too much blood and gore too, but that didnt bother me personally. But I have to admit, I did enjoy these scenes and they do live up to the films billing as an action heavyweight.

So, in conclusion: It's a big stupid action film and makes no excuses for this. It succeeds precisely where it tries to succeed, in the actions scenes. With solid performances to back up the fight scenes, I found it entertaining and well worth a watch.

8/10


----------



## willowmoon

"Get Him To The Greek" -- starring Jonah Hill & Russell Brand. 

Ok, I was kinda hoping for more out of this movie since Jonah Hill was in it and I loved him in Superbad (my favorite comedy film to date). It definitely had its share of funny moments, but not crazy laugh-out-loud moments. At the very least, it's a good movie to rent, but that's about it. Not bad, but not great either. 

I'd give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## Dmitra

Gamer - 7/10 and 6 of that is for Gerard Butler alone.

Better than I expected in most ways and I was pleasantly surprised to see Kyra Sedgewick in it. It was mostly fun action (and made me want to go play Doom again) but Ger manages to seem real despite all the cheesier attempts at character/family involvement. Michael C. Hall was badbadbad and I think there was a snerky tribute to A Clockwork Orange in one of the later scenes where he's singing.

The thing that really bugged me was the stereotypical sweaty fat guy gamer playing a hot babe. I mean, just because a guy's fat and likes to play with virtual dolls doesn't mean he's an armchair psychopath with a hygiene problem and vice versa (i.e., sweaty psychos aren't always fat, yadda yadda).

I'd watch it again, especially for Ger's expression when he pees into a car's gas tank. :blink:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Went to the Spanish Film Festival in Hollywood for a double feature last night of movies from Spain:

*Gordos* (Fat People): 3/10

A movie about fat(tish) people where the whole vibe screams that it is made by thin people (who got semi-fat for parts of the movie where their characters are fat, before they lose weight). Every character in this movie is a cliche of a cliche. Fat person having a heart attack? Check. Fat person who's afraid of other people and eats to keep them away? Check. Fat person who just wants to enjoy life but whose relatives all die before 50? Check. Thin person who is terrified of getting fat? Check. Thin person who can't deal with his partner's weight gain? Check. Thin person who got fat and hates himself? Check.

You get the idea. It's very flat, more idea-based than character based, and just not very compelling. Almost none of the characters are likeable. I don't recommend it. And I had to walk out at the beginning of the discussion part, where a bunch of thin people were talking about a movie about fat people. I just felt kind of patronized and that my humanity was discounted. Hard to explain.

*Yo También* (Me Too): 9.5/10

I LOVED this movie. It's about a 34-year old man with Down's Syndrome who has graduated college, gets a job, and explores a friendship/love and the implications of that with a woman who does not have developmental disabilities. The characters are complex, likeable in realistic ways, and the humanity of every character (disabled or not) is fully respected and fleshed out. It was a simple movie in a lot of ways, but so thoughtful, and very provocative. Good conversation starter.

I should show my hand and say that I tend to get along very well with people with Down's Syndrome, and several good friends of mine have it. So this movie was right on my wavelength. But my friend I went with doesn't know anyone with Down's Syndrome, and he also loved it.


----------



## Edens_heel

willowmoon said:


> Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
> 
> Ok, it's been a while since I saw this movie and I really didn't care much for it then, but I'd figure I'd give it ONE MORE SHOT ... in case the movie would magically become better. Then THIS happens ... this piece of dialogue happened courtesy of Hayden Christensen's (ahem) "stellar" performance as Anakin Skywalker while talking to Padmé ....
> 
> "From the moment I met you, all those years ago, not a day has gone by when I haven't thought of you. And now that I'm with you again... I'm in agony. The closer I get to you, the worse it gets. The thought of not being with youI can't breathe. I'm haunted by the kiss that you should never have given me. My heart is beating, hoping that kiss will not become a scar. You are in my very soul, tormenting me... what can I do? I will do anything you ask."
> 
> Yep, Hayden, I'm in agony too. Watching you act is agony enough for both of us. I give this movie a 2 out of 10.



People shit on Phantom Menace, but i'd say Ep. 2 is FAR worse. At least TPM had two things going for it: Qui Gon as the man you always pictured a real jedi would be, and Darth Maul as you always pictured a true, untethered sith.


----------



## frankman

Edens_heel said:


> People shit on Phantom Menace, but i'd say Ep. 2 is FAR worse. At least TPM had two things going for it: Qui Gon as the man you always pictured a real jedi would be, and Darth Maul as you always pictured a true, untethered sith.



I really like the Phantom Menace. I don't think it's mediocre at all. People often forget how ennoying C3PO could be, and I think that Jarjar is on par with C3PO + Ewoks in Return ot Jedi, not worse. I laugh out loud when he sticks his tongue in the force-beam-thing holding the podracer engines together. I think that podrace was one stellar movie moment, as was the final lightsaber showdown with those force-beam thing doors.

I will always prefer the old Starwars movies, but the Phantom Menace gets shat on far too often for no good reason, just because it was a little bit too "all ages", when in truth the real crap began in 2: I still don't know whether to laugh or to cry when I watch the lightsaber battle with Yoda.

The expectations for the Phantom Menace were so incredibly high, that everyone forgot that sense of wonder they had when they watched the first movies when they were kids. They rip into the movie's dialogue, but they forget that the original trilogy had some awful lines as well, and Hamil was a TERRIBLE actor, right down there with Christensen, but as a child it was all incredible.

The Phantom Menace is one of those movies that actually gets a little better the second time you watch it, when you look at it without the original movies in the back of your head.


----------



## willowmoon

frankman said:


> I really like the Phantom Menace. I don't think it's mediocre at all. People often forget how ennoying C3PO could be, and I think that Jarjar is on par with C3PO + Ewoks in Return ot Jedi, not worse. I laugh out loud when he sticks his tongue in the force-beam-thing holding the podracer engines together. I think that podrace was one stellar movie moment, as was the final lightsaber showdown with those force-beam thing doors.
> 
> I will always prefer the old Starwars movies, but the Phantom Menace gets shat on far too often for no good reason, just because it was a little bit too "all ages", when in truth the real crap began in 2: I still don't know whether to laugh or to cry when I watch the lightsaber battle with Yoda.
> 
> The expectations for the Phantom Menace were so incredibly high, that everyone forgot that sense of wonder they had when they watched the first movies when they were kids. They rip into the movie's dialogue, but they forget that the original trilogy had some awful lines as well, and Hamil was a TERRIBLE actor, right down there with Christensen, but as a child it was all incredible.
> 
> The Phantom Menace is one of those movies that actually gets a little better the second time you watch it, when you look at it without the original movies in the back of your head.



Well as much I like to pile on Jar Jar Binks, I really, really hated the podrace scene. It's such a long, boring stretch of celluloid which is why I would always go back to the cinema lobby to pick up more popcorn or top off my soda. I didn't mind missing that whole part. In fact, for the DVD release, they even EXTENDED the podrace scene, god knows why. And some of what they put back into it was very unfinished, not polished up at all. 

Qui-Gon was my favorite Jedi, period -- he didn't always go by the book, and hey he's portrayed by Liam Neeson! I also loved Darth Maul and was pissed that he got killed WAY too early unfortunately -- I liked the mystery of his character and we never got a chance to see enough about him on screen, in my opinion -- much like Jango Fett. 

It's still a better movie than "Attack of the Clones" -- but overall it's kinda average. Fortunately "Revenge of the Sith" made up for a lot of the crap moments in the prior two installments, with its decidedly darker tone.


----------



## shuefly pie

*Julia*

Not one moment in this move was predictable. 

An unmitigated 10.


----------



## frankman

willowmoon said:


> Well as much I like to pile on Jar Jar Binks, I really, really hated the podrace scene. It's such a long, boring stretch of celluloid which is why I would always go back to the cinema lobby to pick up more popcorn or top off my soda. I didn't mind missing that whole part. In fact, for the DVD release, they even EXTENDED the podrace scene, god knows why. And some of what they put back into it was very unfinished, not polished up at all.
> 
> Qui-Gon was my favorite Jedi, period -- he didn't always go by the book, and hey he's portrayed by Liam Neeson! I also loved Darth Maul and was pissed that he got killed WAY too early unfortunately -- I liked the mystery of his character and we never got a chance to see enough about him on screen, in my opinion -- much like Jango Fett.
> 
> It's still a better movie than "Attack of the Clones" -- but overall it's kinda average. Fortunately "Revenge of the Sith" made up for a lot of the crap moments in the prior two installments, with its decidedly darker tone.



Well, I've never seen the extended scenes, so I can't say anything about that, but I agree with your second paragraph.

Revenge of the Sith is the single dumbest piece of garbage ever made. It's almost dark, but to lackluster to pull it off. It's like someone realized there were no previous scripts except for 4, 5 and 6, because the rest were supposed to be computer/arcade games, the script-writers overdid it in 2 by adding too many storylines, and they just chose to kill every last loose end quickly. 

It has some of the absolute worst scenes in it, listed in no particular order:

- Grievous' I'm-a-lousy-swordsman 4-arm windmill attack.
- Obi Wan riding a fucking dinosaur.
- "You're going down a path I cannot follow"
- Let's kill the kids. No questions asked.
- "Absolute power!!!"
- The scene where Vader wakes up as Vader and goes "NOOOOOOO".

I dislike it more than 2 because it actually pretends to be a movie. It's random storyline trying to connect a lousy movie with a childhood memory.


----------



## Christov

*Life is Beautiful (1997)*

Morally dubious/10


----------



## AuntHen

edit: nevermind wrong film haha


----------



## Mishty

Nightmare on Elm Street 7/1O 

I didn't really think it was scary at all, but I loved seeing a new Freddy! 
I know CGI has taken over horror films, but I miss gallons and gallons of fake blood.... 

It's the same old story though, nothing has changed.

Best line ever "Why are you screaming? I haven't even cut you yet." Freddy's voice in this movie rocked cock. 
Is it creepy I find Fred kinda sexy...?


----------



## Dmitra

Mishty said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street 7/1O
> 
> I didn't really think it was scary at all, but I loved seeing a new Freddy!
> I know CGI has taken over horror films, but I miss gallons and gallons of fake blood....
> 
> It's the same old story though, nothing has changed.
> 
> Best line ever "Why are you screaming? I haven't even cut you yet." Freddy's voice in this movie rocked cock.
> Is it creepy I find Fred kinda sexy...?



If everyone and their mother can find vampires drool-worthy, why the heck not Freddy? Especially if you go for the extra crispy flavor. LOL

Um, oh! Finding Home from 2003. The beginning was kind of Lifetime movie-ish so that part gets a 4/10 but it got much much better so ultimately 8/10 with 20 of that being for Misha Collins. $$


----------



## Saoirse

I will openly admit to finding Freddy... sexy? I mean I know he was all about the chillens and he's super icky looking... and those blades would be bad to fingerbang with.

But I would totally offer myself up and probably want it from behind.


haha

eta: I watched the newest Nightmare on Elm St. with a friend the other night (ok... we didnt exactly *watch* it heh) but I was completely in love with Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy.

carry on!


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> I will openly admit to finding Freddy... sexy? I mean I know he was all about the chillens and he's super icky looking... and those blades would be bad to fingerbang with.
> 
> But I would totally offer myself up and probably want it from behind.
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> carry on!



You intrigue me. Not in a let's-get-75%-crispy-get-some-knives-for-hands intriguing, but still.

I'm sorry, do go on.


----------



## frankman

Somewhat more on topic, I do have to stress how incredibly awesome *Toy Story 3* is. It's just moving and a bit creepy at times, and I applaud Pixar for having the guts to do that in a kid's movie (well, not really of course, Toy Story always catered to the adult viewers more).

That ending damn near got me sobbing.

Solid *9-10*


----------



## Mishty

Saoirse said:


> I will openly admit to finding Freddy... sexy? I mean I know he was all about the chillens and he's super icky looking... and those blades would be bad to fingerbang with.
> 
> But I would totally offer myself up and probably want it from behind.
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> eta: I watched the newest Nightmare on Elm St. with a friend the other night (ok... we didnt exactly *watch* it heh) but I was completely in love with Jackie Earle Haley as Freddy.
> 
> carry on!




Dude. I love you.
I've had an icky crush on Freddy since I was 4 years old. 
It's the hand....that striped sweater....the voice.

mmmhmmmm :blush:


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> Somewhat more on topic, I do have to stress how incredibly awesome *Toy Story 3* is. It's just moving and a bit creepy at times, and I applaud Pixar for having the guts to do that in a kid's movie (well, not really of course, Toy Story always catered to the adult viewers more).
> 
> That ending damn near got me sobbing.
> 
> Solid *9-10*



I fucking loved this movie, even though it definitely had more adult themes running through it. The scene in the garbage incinerator nearly broke my heart!


----------



## Saoirse

Mishty said:


> Dude. I love you.
> I've had an icky crush on Freddy since I was 4 years old.
> It's the hand....that striped sweater....the voice.
> 
> mmmhmmmm :blush:



I have always loved the sweater and every where Im tempted to buy one just to wear ALL THE TIME. But the ones they sell for Halloween are kinda crappy and not meant to be worn a lot.


----------



## Mishty

Saoirse said:


> I have always loved the sweater and every where Im tempted to buy one just to wear ALL THE TIME. But the ones they sell for Halloween are kinda crappy and not meant to be worn a lot.



I've messaged people on Etsy about knitting me one, or making me one like the ones they already have in a bigger size. 

I'd wear this every night for a year.
I'd chase little girls in white dresses around in this sweater.







yes.


----------



## Saoirse

Im tempted to buy a red sweater and just draw the black lines on with a Sharpie


----------



## furious styles

leaves of grass - 8/10

not incredible but a very solid, interesting film with decent character development.


----------



## Adamantoise

Phenomena. (Directed by Dario Argento)

I was anticipating viewing this film the moment I saw it advertised on television as part of The Horror Channels 'Dario Argento Month'-I had actually heard the main theme score before seeing it,and to say the least I was rather intrigued. I have to say,I really enjoyed it-there is some great photography in this film,and a underlying theme similar to (in my opinion) Carrie. If you like supernatural horror,I don't think you can go far wrong with this film. Also,the music is superb. On the downside,some of the lines seem a little corny,but this is only a minor complaint. Hard to say whether I enjoyed this film more than Suspiria,as both films have their moments.

I give this film 9 skulls out of 10. :bow:


----------



## GTAFA

The Social Network 7 out of 10. The reviews i read led me to believe it would be one of the best films of the year, if not of the decade. But excuse me, it's so predictable, so obvious, and so two-dimensional. Justin Timberlake was really good, and the acting is good. I suppose if i hadn't heard such enthusiastic reviews i might have given it an "8". But seriously, the film is really obvious, and needs a subplot or something. I am trying to figure out whether this is a movie for people who love or hate FB. WTF... It's nowhere near as good as the reviewers are saying, ...just saying.


----------



## mossystate

Movies for when you are doing other things.

*The Lovely Bones* - 2/10

This movie was just horrible. Nearly every bit of emotion they tried to squeeze out of this dog was covered in hokey, and in some cases, offensive, ' symbolism '. This lot was too busy creating special effects, and forgot that a horrific crime was kind of part of the story. The lead in this, don't know her name, she worked with what she was given. Wahlberg can't convey any emotion that doesn't seem like he should be in a middle of a bar or a boxing ring. When Peter The Hobbit Gremlin Ghostbuster Jackson sulked and knew he had to step out of the Land Of Oz, for a few moments, he created bloodless scenes which were to show how devastated this family was. See the number of boxes of files and shit in the living room?...that is what has swallowed dad the last couple of years. Mom goes to pick fruit somewhere, needing to escape what had happened, at least the constant reminders...." it was hard work picking those apples, but she didn't mind ".  I walked between the worlds of being bored out of my skull, and angry over how amazingly creative and artsy-fartsy this film wanted to be, at the expense of what brought everybody to the table in the first place. Let's just allow ourselves to be taken away by snow globes and ghostly images in windows. And can't forget plopping Sarandon into the middle of this to chew up a bit of scenery. This movie didn't want to tell a story...it wanted to cover everything in cotton candy and orbs of healing lights...sans any shred of humanity. Suckers.


----------



## watts63

*Sugar Hill 9/10:* Wesley Snipes & Clearance Williams III rocked this movie to the core & my favorite scene will always be Raynathan singing 'Love TKO' while shooting a guy. Must-see.


----------



## Isa

Avatar - 9/10

I'm so late on this one. I had refused to see it from the beginning due to the insane amount of press surrounding it. Usually over celebrated movies disappoint me but I'm happy to say, not this time.


----------



## ManBeef

I am Sam for the unknownth time... 15\10. An amazing film... I love it


----------



## Saoirse

Jackass 3D 

Im not gonna even rate it, cause part of me loved it, part of me hated it and part of me is still mad that we didn't get to see something else.

I never watched Jackass growing up, since we didn't get the channel and when I finally did see an episode I was kinda confused. But then I started watching more and laughing my ass off. Its mindless, ridiculously stupid and fun.

Some of the scenes in the movie were vomit inducing and they kept showing the one weak-stomached cameraman puking all over his equipment.

But some of the scenes were fucking hilarious and made you wonder how incredibly scary it must be to hang around with these dudes.

PLUS- Johnny Knoxville is such a babe and has the cutest ass!


----------



## Blackjack

*Midnight Express*

Unsettling, but fuckin' great. And the opening sequence in the airport is wonderfully tense.

*10/10*


*Aguirre, the Wrath of God*

I was really interested in seeing this film, but found myself rather detached from the events of it. I'm not sure if this was just me or if this was the style. That said, it's a good film and an interesting look at obsession and madness, Klaus Kinski's performance is fascinating and disturbing, and the final scenes are very memorable.

*7/10*


----------



## willowmoon

Anyone see "Paranormal Activity 2" yet? If so, did you like it? I loved the first one, but I heard that some stuff from the trailer didn't make it onto the theatrical cut like the shot of the toddler crawling in the street, which to me is pretty damn scary.


----------



## frankman

*Munich*

This movie is a special kind of stupid. It's far too long, kind of sad and boring at the same time, and while the subject is pretty sensitive and dark, Spielberg handles it like Starwars 72; the Revenge of the Jew. For the entire duration, I asked myself what the hell am I looking at here?

The action scenes are gritty and Eric Bana acts well. Only 2 plusses for this thing.

*3 - 10*


----------



## Saoirse

willowmoon said:


> Anyone see "Paranormal Activity 2" yet? If so, did you like it? I loved the first one, but I heard that some stuff from the trailer didn't make it onto the theatrical cut like the shot of the toddler crawling in the street, which to me is pretty damn scary.



It was just as lame as the first one. They build up the suspense and have you on the edge of your seat... and then a door slams and end scene.

LAME!


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> Anyone see "Paranormal Activity 2" yet? If so, did you like it? I loved the first one, but I heard that some stuff from the trailer didn't make it onto the theatrical cut like the shot of the toddler crawling in the street, which to me is pretty damn scary.



I've heard mixed reviews, but one of the more memorable ones was that the first half was okay, and the second half was fucking terrifying, noting that a few people jumped out of their seats with a shout and then rushed out of the theater.


----------



## Christov

_Breathless_ or, _À bout de souffle_. (1960)

*French people, French people everywhere!/10*


----------



## Dmitra

Over Her Dead Body - Surprisingly good. When it came out I thought it looked kind of blah but it was really cute and funny. I've never watched Desperate Housewives so had little idea how Eva Longoria acted. Wished I'd made some popcorn! 8/10

What Dreams May Come - I've loved the book this was based on for so long I really, really didn't want to watch this and hate it, especially as Robin Williams was in it. So, I finally caved in and found it's better than I expected. I knew we definitely weren't in Kansas anymore about 2 minutes in so was able to detach from my visualizations from the book pretty quickly. I could've done without the extended splooshing around in drippy paint part but good stuff here. Annabella Sciorra was perfect as Anne, such an exquisite actress. Also wish I could see it on a big screen as it has beautiful cinematography. 7/10


----------



## willowmoon

Watched the movie "Predators" which is (I guess) the third movie in the "Predator" franchise, forgoing the AVP stuff. It was actually surprisingly pretty decent, and the first half hour of it was VERY good, quite a bit of mystery to it. If you enjoyed the first film, you'll probably like this one too. I'm hoping the film did decent enough in the box office and DVD/BluRay sales so that a sequel will be greenlighted. 

I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> I've heard mixed reviews, but one of the more memorable ones was that the first half was okay, and the second half was fucking terrifying, noting that a few people jumped out of their seats with a shout and then rushed out of the theater.



I thought it was one of the smarter prequels I have seen. Without SPOILERS I'll just say that the link between the 1st ad the 2nd film is quite clever. I started off all "OH NO, this is BS!", and ended up really liking how the two films fit together.

I wasn't as impressed as the difference between [REC] and [REC]2, but I was impressed that PA2 was an intelligent continuation rather than a DIY copy of the first film.

7/10


----------



## Your Plump Princess

willowmoon said:


> Watched the movie "Predators" which is (I guess) the third movie in the "Predator" franchise, forgoing the AVP stuff. It was actually surprisingly pretty decent, and the first half hour of it was VERY good, quite a bit of mystery to it. If you enjoyed the first film, you'll probably like this one too. I'm hoping the film did decent enough in the box office and DVD/BluRay sales so that a sequel will be greenlighted.
> 
> I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10.


Oh I just saw that the other day! I'd only seen bits and peices of the first one, but this one was actually interesting. 



Er, Back on Topic:

The Last Movie I Watched Was "Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman" 

I rate it a 9/10.


----------



## toni

Saw 3D 7/10....is the game really over? :happy:


----------



## None

Winter's Bone - 9/10


----------



## Edens_heel

The original 1982 Poltergeist, for the first time ever.

Definitely a 10. Definitely better than 99% of the shit they pass off as horror films today.


----------



## Blackjack

Edens_heel said:


> The original 1982 Poltergeist, for the first time ever.
> 
> Definitely a 10. Definitely better than 99% of the shit they pass off as horror films today.



Infinitely yes. It's downright enjoyable, and Spielberg's touch helps that. Plus, there's parts of it that're genuinely freaky.


----------



## willowmoon

Edens_heel said:


> The original 1982 Poltergeist, for the first time ever.
> 
> Definitely a 10. Definitely better than 99% of the shit they pass off as horror films today.





Blackjack said:


> Infinitely yes. It's downright enjoyable, and Spielberg's touch helps that. Plus, there's parts of it that're genuinely freaky.



Definitely -- especially when that toy clown is trying to strangle the boy. No wonder I hate clowns so damn much!

Except for Darph Bobo. He's da man.

View attachment darph.jpg


----------



## Edens_heel

Totally agree - there is simply no reason for clowns to exist in this world.


'Cept for Harley Quinn and the Joker, natch. All others? Fuck 'em.


----------



## Paquito

Don't forget Pennywise.


----------



## CastingPearls

I freakin hate clowns. Except Krusty.


----------



## None

Animal Kingdom- 9/10


----------



## Wolfie

Doc Savage. 
Quality rating: 3
Entertainment rating: 8


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Let the Right One In (Swedish, with subtitles)
9/10 

I'm giving this an extra point because I love the horror genre so much and horror films that both terrify and touch you are so rare. I loved this story and the fact that on one level it seems like the story of pure love and the other it seems it's purely diabolical. I can't say too much more without giving away spoilers. It's good and creepy without being ridiculously in your face violent, though it has just the right amount of that too. 

I'm not usually into the vampire genre, but I'm going to have to buy & read the book. Also it seems there is a US version just released this past month called "Let Me In." It looks very much like the original which kind of makes me want to hate it, but it has three actors I like very much (Richard Jenkins, Elias Koteas, and Kodi Smit-McPhee, the kid from "The Road"), so I'm thinking it will probably be quite good. Has anyone seen it yet? Either way, be sure not to miss the original. It can be streamed on Netflix.com.


----------



## Dmitra

Pineapple Express - How I lived the past two years of my life without seeing this is absolutely fucking beyond me. :bow:/10


----------



## CastingPearls

ThatFatGirl said:


> Let the Right One In (Swedish, with subtitles)
> 9/10
> 
> I'm giving this an extra point because I love the horror genre so much and horror films that both terrify and touch you are so rare. I loved this story and the fact that on one level it seems like the story of pure love and the other it seems it's purely diabolical. I can't say too much more without giving away spoilers. It's good and creepy without being ridiculously in your face violent, though it has just the right amount of that too.
> 
> I'm not usually into the vampire genre, but I'm going to have to buy & read the book. Also it seems there is a US version just released this past month called "Let Me In." It looks very much like the original which kind of makes me want to hate it, but it has three actors I like very much (Richard Jenkins, Elias Koteas, and Kodi Smit-McPhee, the kid from "The Road"), so I'm thinking it will probably be quite good. Has anyone seen it yet? Either way, be sure not to miss the original. It can be streamed on Netflix.com.


I know somebody who's seen both and says the American version is very respectable and worth watching. The little girl was in Kick-Ass and is an amazing actor.


----------



## frankman

*Sharktopus*

Sharktopus is eveything you'd expect a SyFy original movie to be. I'm guessing the producers all got stoned and decided sharktopus was a monster they just had to bring to life. Be sure to enjoy the scene where wharktopus breaks his guidance device by bumping into a boat, and the very intense stare-off with the reporter in the cliffside gazebo.

*mutant/10*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Edens_heel said:


> The original 1982 Poltergeist, for the first time ever.
> 
> Definitely a 10. Definitely better than 99% of the shit they pass off as horror films today.


Hell. Freakin'. Yes! 

A Definite Classic, and I also agree--- Way better than some of the crap they try to give us today.


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> *Sharktopus*
> 
> Sharktopus is eveything you'd expect a SyFy original movie to be. I'm guessing the producers all got stoned and decided sharktopus was a monster they just had to bring to life. Be sure to enjoy the scene where wharktopus breaks his guidance device by bumping into a boat, and the very intense stare-off with the reporter in the cliffside gazebo.
> 
> *mutant/10*



hahahaha SciFi originals... what's there to say about them? I get a kick out of watching them when I can, but I need to be really, really stoned to do so.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*The Book of Eli*: 6.5/10

I'd heard so many great things about this movie...but it didn't really match the hype for me. It was really, really slooooooooooowwwwwwwww for one thing, and there wasn't enough dialogue for me to feel super invested in the characters. There were a few aha moments that were fun, and Denzel is super easy on the eyes; but it's not really something I'd recommend. Maybe I would have liked it better if it was consolidated into a short film instead of a feature.


----------



## Saoirse

mcbeth said:


> *The Book of Eli*: 6.5/10
> 
> I'd heard so many great things about this movie...but it didn't really match the hype for me. It was really, really slooooooooooowwwwwwwww for one thing, and there wasn't enough dialogue for me to feel super invested in the characters. There were a few aha moments that were fun, and Denzel is super easy on the eyes; but it's not really something I'd recommend. Maybe I would have liked it better if it was consolidated into a short film instead of a feature.



GARY OLDMAN. :wubu::wubu::wubu:

the end.


----------



## frankman

Saoirse said:


> hahahaha SciFi originals... what's there to say about them? I get a kick out of watching them when I can, but I need to be really, really stoned to do so.



Just be sure to see Asylum's Mega Piranha too. Big hungry fish eating helicopters. Baked or not, it's a doozy.


----------



## Mishty

frankman said:


> Just be sure to see Asylum's Mega Piranha too. Big hungry fish eating helicopters. Baked or not, it's a doozy.



Funny you guys should mention SyFy originals! I got up this morning and my Daddy watching Maneaters, a movie about an escaped giant tiger eating it's way through the city. 

Stoned is the best way to view SyFy though, unless you get paranoid like me, then I get scared of them snake fish things, the fish that run on land.  Scary mutant stuff.


----------



## frankman

mcbeth said:


> *The Book of Eli*: 6.5/10
> 
> I'd heard so many great things about this movie...but it didn't really match the hype for me. It was really, really slooooooooooowwwwwwwww for one thing, and there wasn't enough dialogue for me to feel super invested in the characters. There were a few aha moments that were fun, and Denzel is super easy on the eyes; but it's not really something I'd recommend. Maybe I would have liked it better if it was consolidated into a short film instead of a feature.



I totally agree, the movie was light on plot, which is a shame, because I really dug the style. Plus Mila Kunis is in it, and shamefully underused. She has so much natural charm and worked quite well next to Denzel (good choice of the script writers not to include some dumb romance plot too).

How can a movie with so much going for it - great actors, great scenery, best villain actor on this side of the Alan Rickman scale - be so empty?


----------



## mossystate

3/4 of *The Blind Side* ( another movie to watch while doing something else ) - A cringeworthy slice of patronizing claptrap - oh, and racist to boot. I was fairly stunned watching some of this movie, and coudn't finish it...and I finish some pretty awful movies. Score - 9.5 cringes out of 10


----------



## AuntHen

Anyone seen The Swedish with subtitles (atleast I think that is the right country, or was it Dutch.. Holland? hmmm)
The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo?

It looks interesting but I want to know if it is worth my $4. I am too lazy to look thru the thread


----------



## Blackjack

fat9276 said:


> Anyone seen The Swedish with subtitles (atleast I think that is the right country, or was it Dutch.. Holland? hmmm)
> The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo?
> 
> It looks interesting but I want to know if it is worth my $4. I am too lazy to look thru the thread



Based on everything I've heard, it's worth the rental at the very least.


----------



## frankman

fat9276 said:


> Anyone seen The Swedish with subtitles (atleast I think that is the right country, or was it Dutch.. Holland? hmmm)
> The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo?
> 
> It looks interesting but I want to know if it is worth my $4. I am too lazy to look thru the thread



It's Swedish and yes, it's one of the best movies from last year. I wasn't a fan of the books because of the poor writing style, but they made a work of art of the movie. It's dark, gripping and a little slow, and has that incredible desolate feel most Scandinavian movies have, plus the lead actress is absolutely stellar.

Highly recommended.

The sequels are also great, but they were made for TV, and the budget difference shows. The first movie stands perfectly well on its own though. Well worth the 4 bucks.


----------



## rellis10

Inception

Finally I saw this today, having not been able to see it in the cinemas. I'd been meaning to watch it for some time but didnt want a room full of people ruining the experience...I much prefer to watch films on my own with only my own thoughts. This film was, udoubtedly, worth the wait.

Leonardo DiCaprio is firmly staking his claim as one of (if not THE) best leading man in Hollywood at this time, having strung together fantastic performances in this and Shutter Island. But there is a truly exceptional emsemble cast here with Ellen Page, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Cillian Murphy, Ken Watanabe and Marion Cotillard giving great supporting performances....although I was particularly impressed with Tom Hardy who I believe has a BIG future.

The film itself is a piece of genius (in my opinion of course), layering so many different settings and complex plot points while still making the film flow well. Yes, it will be confusing for some but there are still bits for any film-goer here. There are some fantastic actions scenes, stunning visuals that will leave you sat there with your mouth wide open, and even the occasional funny moment to break up the tension in the middle.

Any issues? Of course I mentioned that it may confuse quite alot of people with the sheer complexity of the story. But really, I can't find much that stops this from being a really spectacular movie.

For me....It's not far off perfect.

9.5/10


----------



## GTAFA

_Morning Glory_ 9 out of 10

The reviews I read had me expecting a mediocre and predictable film. I was pleasantly surprised. I found the intensity of the story surprising, especially in two of the portrayals. 
1) Rachel McAdams brings this up a notch, turning something that could be a light comedy into something more intense & meaningful. 
2) Harrison Ford! oh my. He brought the kind of intensity he shows in _K19 The Widowmaker. _No it's not a life and death struggle, but you'd never know it from his performance. He's so dark and serious you might never connect this man with the laughing figure in the Star Wars series or in _Working Girl_
3) Jeff Goldblum is so smooth in this movie.
4) Diane Keaton takes what should be a totally thankless role and raises it several notches. She gets several great laughs, and has really found herself in comedy.

I loved the premise of the film, totally didn't see where it was going even though afterwards i recognized a pattern I'd seen in other films. My gosh, they made me care. I was sucked in, but in the nicest way. There are a great many moments where you will laugh, and maybe a few that will bring tears to your eyes. I never would have guessed. There are at least two performances in the film that are oscar worthy in my opinion, but yeah, nobody gives oscars to this kind of film. Too bad. At worst it's a tight ensemble piece informed by wonderful values, saying some really important things about life.


----------



## HottiMegan

Aladdin 8/10
This is a trip down my childhood. I loved this movie as a kid and we rented it for Max. I can't believe that i still remember the songs from this movie and i haven't seen it in over a decade. It was a fun movie and still made me giggle.


----------



## Edens_heel

Irreversible - 9/10. Amazing film. Amazing acting. And I never want to see it again. I've never actually felt my stomach rising to my throat, but that 15-minute uninterrupted rape scene was too much to handle. The fire hydrant in the opening was also almost a stomach turned. The closest I've come to switching a film off simply from feeling ill.

The Secret in Their Eyes - 10/10. Beautiful Spanish film about a retired court investigator and the woman he's spent a lifetime chasing, all centred around trying to write a book about - and solve - a twenty-five-year-old rape and murder case. Fantastic to see a genuine love story played out between two mature actors. The beautiful settings certainly tie a tremendous bow around the entire piece as well.


----------



## Mishty

Edens_heel said:


> Irreversible - 9/10. Amazing film. Amazing acting. And I never want to see it again. I've never actually felt my stomach rising to my throat, but that 15-minute uninterrupted rape scene was too much to handle. The fire hydrant in the opening was also almost a stomach turned. The closest I've come to switching a film off simply from feeling ill.



I shuddered when I read that title, one movie I almost wish I hadn't ever watched....

CRINGE


----------



## CarlaSixx

_You Don't Mess With The Zohan_ - 6.5/10

I love me some comedies, and usually Adam Sandler ones at that. For some reason, the movie fell flat for me 3/4 of the way through and I just stopped watching after that.

------------------

_SLC Punk_ - 9/10

I just adored this. It reminds me so much of myself, my friends group, my city, and the story of my school days, lol. It is a little sad, but it's great how they did this and I find it hard to believe the film is over 12 years old.


----------



## Micara

Flipped- 8/10, I thought it was adorable, although I wanted to punch Anthony Edwards in the throat.


----------



## pdgujer148

Harry Brown |8/10|

I avoided this for the longest time because the concept of a geriatric version of Death Wish didn't appeal to me. Bad move. Harry Brown is a great movie.

As an American I really have no idea if council housing estates in England are this awful, but a quick Google check indicates that the combination ghetto slash graveyard for pensioners depicted in the film is accurate.

Michael Cain is brilliant in the title role. Yes, at 77 Michel Cain is a plausible vigilante. He might be old, but Cain is still a consummate actor. 

I generally hate vigilante films, but this is something of a different order.


----------



## willowmoon

pdgujer148 said:


> Harry Brown |8/10|
> 
> I avoided this for the longest time because the concept of a geriatric version of Death Wish didn't appeal to me. Bad move. Harry Brown is a great movie.
> 
> As an American I really have no idea if council housing estates in England are this awful, but a quick Google check indicates that the combination ghetto slash graveyard for pensioners depicted in the film is accurate.
> 
> Michael Cain is brilliant in the title role. Yes, at 77 Michel Cain is a plausible vigilante. He might be old, but Cain is still a consummate actor.
> 
> I generally hate vigilante films, but this is something of a different order.



Thank you for posting this, I'll definitely check out this film then! I love Michael Caine and hope he manages to stick around for years & years, he's one of the better actors out there. Hard to believe he's 77 years old already!


----------



## rellis10

pdgujer148 said:


> Harry Brown |8/10|
> 
> I avoided this for the longest time because the concept of a geriatric version of Death Wish didn't appeal to me. Bad move. Harry Brown is a great movie.
> 
> As an American I really have no idea if council housing estates in England are this awful, but a quick Google check indicates that the combination ghetto slash graveyard for pensioners depicted in the film is accurate.
> 
> Michael Cain is brilliant in the title role. Yes, at 77 Michel Cain is a plausible vigilante. He might be old, but Cain is still a consummate actor.
> 
> I generally hate vigilante films, but this is something of a different order.



I'd thought of watching this film for a while too, but thought it might just be a standard low-budget british thriller. Thanks to this review I think I'll take a look at at.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Toy Story 3 (10/10)

I may be a bit partial as I am a huge fan of Pixar (and have been since the release of Toy Story). If you've kept up with the other 2, the story line is very touching and heartfelt. I'm a softie, so I cried, of course. The graphics are, once again, phenomenal. I really didn't know how they were going to top the job they did in Cars but they never cease to amaze me.


----------



## riplee

I recently saw "Inception" at the dollar (now $3) theater.

Review in three words: Cool F*cking Movie!!! 

Especially the fight scene with Joseph Gordon-Levitt and the bad guy rolling up the walls, on the ceiling and all around the hall of the hotel. Phenomenal! Rellis10 is correct. DiCaprio continues to demonstrate why he's THE actor of our generation.


----------



## riplee

Oh, yeah. Nine out of ten stars. Three thumbs up.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

*This is England*
A very good movie that's really about a kid who just wants some friends, set against the backdrop of rising racial tensions in northern England in the 1980s. Features an absolutely stunning performance from Stephen Graham.

8/10


----------



## Donna

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt 1--9/10

I admit, I am a fan of the books and have watched all the movies on opening night, so perhaps I am biased. But they really seem to have done a bang up job on this one. The effects weren't over-done, as can hapen in a movie of this type. It's pretty long (two hours and forty-five minutes,) but it didn't feel long because I was so drawn into the story. 

I hope to go back and see it in IMAX in a couple of weeks, after the crowds have died down some and the screaming fan girls/boys have moved on to something else.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

I was totally happy about how well The Deathly Hallows followed the book this time (compared to the huge letdown of a _major_ scene at the end of THBP that they left out of the movie!!). I have only read that book once though, but I can honestly say that as I was watching the movie, I could remember reading those scenes - maybe not to a 'T' (lol) 

I'm going to re-read it again between now and July though, just to compare again (and refresh in preparation of the last one!)


----------



## swarbs

American Pie 2. Not as funny as I remember...Stifler carries these movies and he's not quite as good in this one. First one is still classic...3 sucks..2 sucks as well I've decided. 

5/10


----------



## frankman

Having NOT read the books, I have quite a different outlook on the last few Harry Potter movies. I saw the Deathly Hallows yesterday.

5,8 - 10 The movie has plenty redeemable scenes, but over-all as a movie it sucks donkey balls.

Yates is a terrible Potter director; he's a book fan, and it shows. People who have read the books like him because he tries to cram in as many things from the book as possible, but when you don't know the books and just like nice fantasy movies, you miss out on the glue that holds the scenes together.

There is no story arc, no tension build-up; basically, there's nothing really happening storywise. Now in the Deathly hallows, A LOT happens, but none of it is really important to the story. In that regard, watching the Deathly Hallows Pt 1 is a lot like watching the Matrix 2.

There is however the brilliant animated scene, and some other scenes which are worth mentioning, but won't due to spoiler alert. But I miss Mike Newell's directing, and Alfonso Cuarón's. They were people who decided to make actual movies.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Green Berets_ - 6/10. Really it's a 3/10, but there was something incredibly enjoyable about this propaganda film. And John Wayne won the entire Vietnam war. In 1968.

_Where the Wild Things Are_ - 9/10. Beautiful film. Tony Soprano as a big Muppet and little lonely kid - plus a terrific Carter Burwell score. Yes, I was moved.


----------



## DearPrudence

I recently watched Crumb, a documentary about the comic artist/author, Robert Crumb. I love weird people, so it was an easy 8 or 9 out of 10 for me. It's definitely an interesting look into both his childhood and sexual perversions.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

frankman said:


> Having NOT read the books, I have quite a different outlook on the last few Harry Potter movies. I saw the Deathly Hallows yesterday.
> 
> 5,8 - 10 The movie has plenty redeemable scenes, but over-all as a movie it sucks donkey balls.
> 
> Yates is a terrible Potter director; he's a book fan, and it shows. People who have read the books like him because he tries to cram in as many things from the book as possible, but when you don't know the books and just like nice fantasy movies, you miss out on the glue that holds the scenes together.
> 
> There is no story arc, no tension build-up; basically, there's nothing really happening storywise. Now in the Deathly hallows, A LOT happens, but none of it is really important to the story. In that regard, watching the Deathly Hallows Pt 1 is a lot like watching the Matrix 2.
> 
> There is however the brilliant animated scene, and some other scenes which are worth mentioning, but won't due to spoiler alert. But I miss Mike Newell's directing, and Alfonso Cuarón's. They were people who decided to make actual movies.



I would have to agree from your standpoint there. I read the first few books after having watched the movies, just to see what I had missed out on..and then skipped to THBP because I wanted to actually be able to compare the books to the movies. But thinking about this objectively, you are correct. There isn't enough detail for the non-reader to be able to put together what the heck is really going on and actually how important the scenes you are watching, really are. Sorry for your experience - but I truly recommend picking up the last book and reading it, if you plan on watching Pt 2.


----------



## willowmoon

DearPrudence said:


> I recently watched Crumb, a documentary about the comic artist/author, Robert Crumb. I love weird people, so it was an easy 8 or 9 out of 10 for me. It's definitely an interesting look into both his childhood and sexual perversions.



Actually a friend of mine was talking about this movie the other day -- I hadn't seen it, but he did -- and he highly recommended it to me. So I'll check it out -- we're both comic book geeks (him more than me, tho.)


----------



## frankman

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I would have to agree from your standpoint there. I read the first few books after having watched the movies, just to see what I had missed out on..and then skipped to THBP because I wanted to actually be able to compare the books to the movies. But thinking about this objectively, you are correct. There isn't enough detail for the non-reader to be able to put together what the heck is really going on and actually how important the scenes you are watching, really are. Sorry for your experience - but I truly recommend picking up the last book and reading it, if you plan on watching Pt 2.



Thanks, but that's quite alright. I don't really like the books, but was entertained by the first two Chris Columbus movies, so I decided to just watch the movies. Then those two great Potter movies came out, the one with the clocks everywhere and the one with the magic olympics. They were something Columbus' films were just barely; autonomous good movies. It did help that they got Michael Gambon to do that old wizard, but still, they were great movies with a little dark feel to them which made it interesting.

I didn't understand anything about the Order of the Phoenix or the Halfblood Prince; their premises were a mystery to any non-reader. They were sloppy messes with great performances and individual scenes. Then they killed off Gary Oldman in one of the most underwhelming ways possible, only to repeat it with Gambon. At that moment, the movies lost their head as well as their warm acting heart, and we got left with a bunch of angry tweens and a bad guy without a nose. 

I'm actually rooting for the bad guys now. They have cooler actors.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

frankman said:


> Thanks, but that's quite alright. I don't really like the books, but was entertained by the first two Chris Columbus movies, so I decided to just watch the movies. Then those two great Potter movies came out, the one with the clocks everywhere and the one with the magic olympics. They were something Columbus' films were just barely; autonomous good movies. It did help that they got Michael Gambon to do that old wizard, but still, they were great movies with a little dark feel to them which made it interesting.
> 
> I didn't understand anything about the Order of the Phoenix or the Halfblood Prince; their premises were a mystery to any non-reader. They were sloppy messes with great performances and individual scenes. Then they killed off Gary Oldman in one of the most underwhelming ways possible, only to repeat it with Gambon. At that moment, the movies lost their head as well as their warm acting heart, and we got left with a bunch of angry tweens and a bad guy without a nose.
> 
> I'm actually rooting for the bad guys now. They have cooler actors.



Well I can give you the Order of the Phoenix b/c the only important thing there was that, "He's back!" but as far as THBP, there's more to it that you won't actually find out about until Pt 2


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore*: 8/10

First of all, Ellen Burstyn f-ing rocks. She's an amazing actress - blew me away in _Requiem for a Dream_, and she was really good in this movie too. Overall I thought the beginning of this movie was stronger than the end; after the first 30 minutes I was sitting slack-jawed at how amazing it was. It got me to care about the characters more in 10 minutes than most entire movies do. There were a few parts where I thought it could have been tightened up, but overall I thought the characters were compelling (even the minor ones) and the story really drew me in. Good film.


----------



## Scorsese86

mcbeth said:


> *Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore*: 8/10
> 
> First of all, Ellen Burstyn f-ing rocks. She's an amazing actress - blew me away in _Requiem for a Dream_, and she was really good in this movie too. Overall I thought the beginning of this movie was stronger than the end; after the first 30 minutes I was sitting slack-jawed at how amazing it was. It got me to care about the characters more in 10 minutes than most entire movies do. There were a few parts where I thought it could have been tightened up, but overall I thought the characters were compelling (even the minor ones) and the story really drew me in. Good film.



Ah, the magic of Martin Scorsese


----------



## LovelyLiz

Scorsese86 said:


> Ah, the magic of Martin Scorsese



Wow, funny - I totally didn't realize that. Thanks for pointing it out, as only someone of your screen name could.


----------



## Scorsese86

mcbeth said:


> Wow, funny - I totally didn't realize that. Thanks for pointing it out, as only someone of your screen name could.



Off course. This was his fourth film, and first studio film. Ellen Burstyn picked him as director, and was rewarded with an Oscar for her performance.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane_ - 8/10. Very underrated, a bit creepy, gothic 1970s film, with Jodie Foster as a 13-year old who lives together with her father. A father we never get to meet, because he is busy writing poetry. Martin Sheen plays a pedophile who has a thing for Jodie, and thinks there is no father in the house. If you like weird, twisty films, you should give this one a try. I hadn't seen it before, and was very impressed, (for some reason it's rated PG!).


----------



## Lil BigginZ

the lovely bones

was a very dark movie but really good. and weird


----------



## DearPrudence

willowmoon said:


> Actually a friend of mine was talking about this movie the other day -- I hadn't seen it, but he did -- and he highly recommended it to me. So I'll check it out -- we're both comic book geeks (him more than me, tho.)



I'm not even that into comic books and I was very impressed by both his work, and his brother's (who never became famous). As a comic lover, I think you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## HottiMegan

The Infedel 8/10
It's a cute, funny movie about a guy raised Muslim but finds out that he was born Jewish and adopted. So he seeks out his routes while trying to cover up his heritage with his family. It had some sad stuff in it too but a really enjoyable movie.


----------



## Saoirse

HottiMegan said:


> The Infedel 8/10
> It's a cute, funny movie about a guy raised Muslim but finds out that he was born Jewish and adopted. So he seeks out his routes while trying to cover up his heritage with his family. It had some sad stuff in it too but a really enjoyable movie.



ooh me and boy were thinking about watching this one. I'll have to get him to watch it next time!


----------



## HottiMegan

We laughed pretty hard through out the movie.


----------



## GTAFA

Footlight Parade (1933... James Cagney, directed by Busby Berkeley on TCM) 10 out of 10. Ratings don't mean anything when you're talking about a film from the beginning of the film industry.


----------



## willowmoon

Blade Runner (1982) -- ok, when I was younger I really enjoyed this film. It's visually impressive, even to this day. But I watched the "Director's Cut" last night on DVD, and I dunno. Kinda mixed feelings. I like the visuals but the pacing is still somewhat slow. But I enjoyed the plot, the characters. One thing that surprised me is that fans of the movie prefer this version just for the simple fact that that Deckard's voice-overs are removed -- and yet, I'm in the minority, I actually preferred the voice-overs, as well as the "happy" ending with the US theatrical version. 

I'll give this version a 5 out of 10, while being mercilessly persecuted by sci-fi fans everywhere.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

willowmoon said:


> Blade Runner (1982) -- ok, when I was younger I really enjoyed this film. It's visually impressive, even to this day. But I watched the "Director's Cut" last night on DVD, and I dunno. Kinda mixed feelings. I like the visuals but the pacing is still somewhat slow. But I enjoyed the plot, the characters. One thing that surprised me is that fans of the movie prefer this version just for the simple fact that that Deckard's voice-overs are removed -- and yet, I'm in the minority, I actually preferred the voice-overs, as well as the "happy" ending with the US theatrical version.
> 
> I'll give this version a 5 out of 10, while being mercilessly persecuted by sci-fi fans everywhere.



I'm a Blade Runner fan, too, and don't like the director's cut in comparison to the theatrical release. That was the first version I saw and loved, so I'm dedicated to that one.

Saw the newest Harry Potter on Sunday and loved it. The kids are growing up and they're on an adventure, rather than at Hogwarts. There are more adult themes in the movie, and great use of Nick Cave's song "O Children" from his 2004 double album _Abattoir Blues/The Lyre of Orpheus_ in the Harry/Hermione dance scene. Made me happy, anyway, since I'm a Nick Cave fan. I'll give the movie 8/10 since some of the CGI was a little obvious. Can't wait for the last one.


----------



## rellis10

Brick

I'd heard about this film for a while, heard it was a modern film-noir style and up untill recently that didnt really interest me. It's a hard-boiled detective story set in the world of High School. Unique, but it definitly works.

Joseph Gordon-Levitt (who I'm warming to as an actor having seen him in this and Inception) impressed me with his performance. In fact, the generally young cast all do a good job of giving mature and versatile performances. Noah Fleiss, Matt O'Leary and Nora Zehetner stand out with good supporting performances (Zehetner and Fleiss showing the different sides of their characters very well).

The best thing about the films is it's styling though. I admit it won't be to everyones taste but I loved it's quirkiness. It's hard to describe really, with so many influences present, but I believe it really creates an original and creative film.

The story is well paced, there are great twists and turns, the characters are well formed in general and relationships are natural. There's a mix of serious and more comedic moments with emotional depth in a lot of scenes.

My criticisms are that some of the dialogue may lose people, as may some of the fast paced sections of the story. Occasionally the characters can seem a bit stereotyped but I think this is intended with the styling of the film.

I know I rarely post a bad review, but I guess I have a habit of watching really good films. I'd highly recommend this film to anybody looking for something a little off the beaten track.

8.5/10


----------



## toni

Public Speaking- A documentary directed by Martin Scorsese focusing on New York city writer Fran Lebowitz. 

9/10

You might not agree with everything she says but this is pretty much a must see.


----------



## rellis10

I finally went and gave in......

THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE

What exactly can I say? It's a film about turning three people into one 'Human Centipede'. Yeah, that about covers the basic plot.

The acting somehow made me dislike the female characters (based primarily on the first half of the movie) although the Doctor is extremely creepy which is what they were looking for I presume. :happy:

I get the distinct feeling they tried to put something very metaphorical into this film, but in the end it's three people stitched together by the mouth and ass. (Good lord, nobody has EVER said that paragraph before in human history )

The main positives I can give the movie are it's ending has genuine suspense and the cinematography and direction are quite good...considering what it is.

Anyway, somehow I have to try and score this....but I have no idea how. So I'm going to paraphrase another review of this film: 

"This time, I refuse to do it. The scoring system is unsuited to this film. Is the movie good? Is it bad? Does it matter? It is what it is and occupies a world where the stars don't shine."


----------



## pdgujer148

rellis10 said:


> I finally went and gave in......
> 
> THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE
> 
> What exactly can I say? It's a film about turning three people into one 'Human Centipede'. Yeah, that about covers the basic plot.
> 
> The acting somehow made me dislike the female characters (based primarily on the first half of the movie) although the Doctor is extremely creepy which is what they were looking for I presume. :happy:
> 
> I get the distinct feeling they tried to put something very metaphorical into this film, but in the end it's three people stitched together by the mouth and ass. (Good lord, nobody has EVER said that paragraph before in human history )
> 
> The main positives I can give the movie are it's ending has genuine suspense and the cinematography and direction are quite good...considering what it is.
> 
> Anyway, somehow I have to try and score this....but I have no idea how. So I'm going to paraphrase another review of this film:
> 
> "This time, I refuse to do it. The scoring system is unsuited to this film. Is the movie good? Is it bad? Does it matter? It is what it is and occupies a world where the stars don't shine."



Thanks for the review.

I lower this film every time it get too high on My Net Flicks list. 

I'm on record on this board for defending penis regurgitating piranhas, so you can bet that I'm not taking the moral high ground.

I just can't find the right time to watch a film about three people stitched into a single GI tract. It seems a bit of a downer on Pizza Saturday.


----------



## Blackjack

rellis10 said:


> I finally went and gave in......
> 
> THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE
> 
> What exactly can I say? It's a film about turning three people into one 'Human Centipede'. Yeah, that about covers the basic plot.





pdgujer148 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> I lower this film every time it get too high on My Net Flicks list.



You know, I still have this sick curiosity about the film, and I might end up watching it at some point, in part or full... but I can't help agreeing with pdgujer, that it never seems like a good time to watch something like it.


----------



## Saoirse

frankman said:


> I didn't understand anything about the Order of the Phoenix or the Halfblood Prince; their premises were a mystery to any non-reader. They were sloppy messes with great performances and individual scenes. Then they killed off Gary Oldman in one of the most underwhelming ways possible, only to repeat it with Gambon. At that moment, the movies lost their head as well as their warm acting heart, and we got left with a bunch of angry tweens and a bad guy without a nose.



The scene where Sirius "dies" was absolutely pathetic.

But the Phoenix was my favorite movie, cause DAMN Gary Oldman looked FINE. :eat2::wubu:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

_Numb_ - 3/10

Honestly, I could barely stand this movie. Matthew Perry is all right in the role that he plays, but seriously... I would definitely not recommend this to anyone. Picked it up because it was next to free, and thought how bad could it be? LoL Worst part is, after watching it, the sweetie's DVD player died on her... and we couldn't figure out how to open it. We knew there was a DVD in it, and were trying frantically to get it out... so we disassembled the whole thing, just to find this movie in it. She actually hit me for that... "Why the hell did we just destroy my DVD player for THIS piece of crap?" LoL


----------



## GTAFA

_Last Holiday _8 out of 10. The film is a very inspiring feel-good movie. I would have given it 10 out of 10 but the ending is just a bit too sweet and happy. At its best, some real jerks get their come-uppance, and an average person has a spiritual epiphany. I don't understand why the film didn't make more of a splash.


----------



## GTAFA

GTAFA said:


> _Last Holiday _8 out of 10. The film is a very inspiring feel-good movie. I would have given it 10 out of 10 but the ending is just a bit too sweet and happy. At its best, some real jerks get their come-uppance, and an average person has a spiritual epiphany. I don't understand why the film didn't make more of a splash.



OH and by the way, i meant to mention that the film has an extraordinarily epicurean streak, an enjoyment of life's pleasures, ESPECIALLY food. There are some marvellous passages in the film that are like a pure celebration of life, using food as the subject of the meditation. I LOVE it....and i think those who love food should see the film. (i would have added this to the previous post, but was told i needed special permission... i waited to long to include this... so wtf, i make a second post. Same diff...)


----------



## None

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World - 9/10 - Still amazing on Blu-Ray.


Harry Potter and the overly drawn out middle act - 6.5/10 - Easily better than the last one with the overly drawn out everybody tries to get into someone's pants plot line, but still not as good as the Alfonso Cauron one. If the middle was trimmed down and moved forward a better pace then I'd have enjoyed the movie a bit more. The biggest problem is the structure of the "the giant epic book turned into a two part epic movie" is that it inherently means that the first part is the "set-up" is a movie without a truly satisfying end, unless of course, you're a nerd then it probably is a bit more satisfying. This movie was the move all the pieces in place for the epicness of the epic second epic movie with all the epic magic battles between wizards! Too bad that people have to wait nearly eight months for the pay off to this one.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Deathly Hallows : 8/10

I might have to go back to properly get a feel for this one. I just watched it today (Wednesday) but I was kind of distracted by thoughts in my own head to really pay attention.

A few scenes I thought were kind of important from the book were cut out, some left in seemed unnecessary, and I didn't find they gave enough time to the viewers to really understand the significance of certain deaths. But that could be just me. 

I don't like how they ended. Simply because it was too predictable. Of course... it makes sense and all, but still... they could have ended on a better cliffhanger than that. 

Also... they make you leave the movie feeling sad and angry, and maybe even a little scared, depending on how you take the very last scene. Not exactly a good way to end the movie. I probably would have preferred it to happen in the middle of a fight, right at the climax, or at the beginning of an important fight, rather than with the two parts they showed.

But yeah... I don't like how they didn't do justice to some parts, that they cut out some parts, and that they didn't end on such a good note.

But I'd go back to see it, just to see if I was wrong. Then again... I've watched every other movie from the series at LEAST 30 times each, so that's probably why. Force of habit or something, lol.

----

And for added note: OotP was my favourite as well. Both in book and movie format, though I did like the last, but one part really confuses me about the last book. I'll have to go and read back from the ending of Part 1 all the way to the epilogue to see if it can make sense. It didn't make sense reading it and watching the movie didn't help it make any more sense than before, either. But I'm not giving a spoiler, lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Saoirse said:


> But the Phoenix was my favorite movie, cause DAMN Gary Oldman looked FINE. :eat2::wubu:



I think this is the only reason my mother puts up with watching it. Just like how the only Johnny Depp movie she'll watch with me is PotC. It has to do with the wigs and fake facial hair. She refused to believe he didn't look all that much like Sirius in real life. She still finds it hard to believe but is accepting it bit by bit. 

But I don't care, much  I get to watch it as often as I want so that's all that _really_ matters to me :happy:


----------



## frankman

GTAFA said:


> OH and by the way, i meant to mention that the film has an extraordinarily epicurean streak, an enjoyment of life's pleasures, ESPECIALLY food. There are some marvellous passages in the film that are like a pure celebration of life, using food as the subject of the meditation. I LOVE it....and i think those who love food should see the film. (i would have added this to the previous post, but was told i needed special permission... i waited to long to include this... so wtf, i make a second post. Same diff...)



Not to mention Depardieu takes to his part with a gusto rarely seen in romantic comedies.


----------



## GTAFA

frankman said:


> Not to mention Depardieu takes to his part with a gusto rarely seen in romantic comedies.



TRUE! What could be better than two chubby people (if we can still call Queen Latifah "chubby") on camera talking about food? how about when one of them is so completely persuasive in his portrayal of a chef that you forget it's a movie...?


----------



## mimosa

*Eat Pray Love 8/10

This Thanksgiving day after a good meal and a nap, 

My Mexican Mama and I watched this movie. We enjoyed it. Especially because my Mama has a love for Italian things. 

For me, I enjoyed the emotional part of the film. I feel like I am in the main character's shoes right now. This movie was a blessing to me. It met me at the right time when I am trying to heal from a broken heart. 
A little slow at times, but over-all a good movie. 

My Mama said: "It was good if I can sit through the whole movie." 

(She can never stay seated. She is like the Energizer bunny!)*


----------



## Paquito

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1:

As a book reader - 9/10. It's pretty much my favorite film adaptation. The actor's are better, great special effects (the Apparating in particular), and it's a great adaptation of the book. I love where they stopped the movie. Overall very happy that they split this book into two movies, I think they'll be able to do justice to the series that way.

But when I try to think of it in the point of view of someone who only watches the movies, I'd probably give it a 7. There are plot holes, rushed information, and it still feels like it's missing something.

And now we get to wait until summer for the final movie. That's gonna be a tough wait. But the battle... it's worth it.


----------



## pdgujer148

Too lazy to write full reviews:

"Unstoppable" |8/10|
I'll just say this: Unstoppable isn't a generic "Denzel Washington saves the day" action flick. It is smart, well made, and the last climax is a nail-biter.

"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows" |No Score|
No score because it is only 1/2 of a film. That said, if the conclusion is as well made as the setup I'll give it a 9/10. The animated bit in this film is brilliant.

"Skyline" |5/10|
A cool idea, some nifty (and not so nifty effects), are compromised by really poor dialogue performed by generic actors.

Best Worst Movie |9/10|
A insanely entertaining documentary about the cult surrounding the awful 80's horror flick Troll 2.


----------



## Saoirse

How have I not seen Troll 2? I was obsessed with Troll when I was younger! It scared the shit out of me!


----------



## Mishty

Winter's Bone - *9/1O*



> With an absent father and a withdrawn and depressed mother, 17 year-old Ree Dolly keeps her family together in a dirt poor rural area. She's taken aback however when the local Sheriff tells her that her father put up their house as collateral for his bail and unless he shows up for his trial in a week's time, they will lose it all. She knows her father is involved in the local drug trade and manufactures crystal meth but anywhere she goes the message is the same: stay out of it and stop poking your nose in other people's business. She refuses to listen, even after her father's brother, Teardrop, tells her he's probably been killed. She pushes on, putting her own life in danger, for the sake of her family until the truth, or enough of it, is revealed.



This movie left me in tears with it's sad haunting mountain gospel music, it's realer than real characters and a plot so thick and mean I was rigid during some parts of the film.... 

It's not a feel good movie, until you realize how strong she is, she isn't doomed, or defeated at all, she's a fighter and the last 10 minutes of the movie kept me in knots. 

I would've given it a ten, but sometimes the skill of under acting and under working scenes and such lacked raw emotion, but this only happens briefly and you really don't notice it all during the sticky sweet center of the movie.

The young actress Jennifer Lawrence reminded me strongly of a young Scarlett Johansson in The Horse Whisperer. I hope to see more stuff like this from her, strong dark dramas.


----------



## Edens_heel

The Disappearance of Alice Creed - 10/10

Tight, fiercely paced three-person thriller about a rich girl who gets kidnapped, and the shit storm that follows. Saying anything more would be giving way too much away.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Desperado: 8/10

I love this movie as well as the follow up one (One Upon A Time In Mexico) and I just bought it on my birthday and watched it the same night. I think it's pretty damn cool, but I love action movies mixed with music, so this was just right for me, lol.


----------



## BoomSnap

The Expendables: 4/10

The blood......cgi

The dialogue.....wooden

Mickey Rourkes briefly seen girlfriend.......transexual

Seeing some of my favorite action heroes past their prime in this abomination.....heartbreaking


----------



## pdgujer148

BoomSnap said:


> The Expendables: 4/10
> 
> The blood......cgi
> 
> The dialogue.....wooden
> 
> Mickey Rourkes briefly seen girlfriend.......transexual
> 
> Seeing some of my favorite action heroes past their prime in this abomination.....heartbreaking



Agreed. There are a couple of scenes that I liked.

1. Jet Li insisting that he receive a raise because his height requires him to work twice as hard as the rest of the crew made me laugh.

2. Dolph Lundgren, an actor I could care less about, provides a standout performance.

Lost Opportunity: The Stallone/Willis/Schwarzenegger scene was less interesting than the minutes of a Planet Hollywood board meeting. 

The real problem is Stallone. This should have been an ensemble piece, but Stallone opted to make it into a vanity pic. Too bad.


----------



## willowmoon

tazz123 said:


> i watched THE LAST EXORCISM, and really time wASted & biggest boring movie i think it is.. and its better to rewatch previous exorcist movies then wasting time watching it.. my score is -1/10  for this junk movie....



Interesting! A couple of friends of mine enjoyed the movie, but they said it wasn't quite what they were expecting it to be, they were expecting it to be more along the lines of "Blair Witch Project" and "Paranormal Activity" -- is that what you were thinking as well, going into the movie?


----------



## Micara

Burlesque: 7/10

I know I'm going to get flack for liking this movie, but you know what? I didn't go to it to see an Oscar-worthy film. I went to see Christina and Cher sing and dance. And they delivered. I also went to see Stanley Tucci being sexy and he delivered too.  Yes, the story was formulaic and predictable, but who cares? Girl can SANG!

Showgirls: 3/10

I watched this after seeing Burlesque 'cause I was on a dancing kick. And I have to admit that this movie is my guilty pleasure. But darn it if the characters aren't all so damn unlikeable! Nomi is so bratty and foul, I was itching to push her down the stairs. Ugh. Why do I put myself through this movie? 

Despicable Me: 7/10

I'm not a big animated movie fan, but this was pretty cute. I enjoyed it.

Eat, Pray, Love- 6/10

I didn't hate it, but it was okay. The best parts were James Franco and Javier Bardem. The main character got on my nerves at times, but it was an okay movie. I probably won't see it again. I like "Under the Tuscan Sun" much more.

Easy A- 9/10

I loved this so much that I watched it 3 times. The dialogue is fun and crisp, Emma Stone is freakin' adorable, and it was really entertaining. And STANLEY TUCCI!!! The best of the weekend by far!


----------



## rellis10

Bumper crop from me too, so I won't go into as much detail as I normally do....

The A Team - 6/10
A good action film but flawed. Ignoring the TV-Series connections, there doesnt seem to be any depth to the characters beyond their rather stereotyped personas. The action sequences are good though and the acting is decent for what it is (and I love Sharlto Copley).

10 Things I Hate About You - 7/10
It's a good rom-com with some really fun segments and generally good acting from the young cast. I'm not usually a fan of rom-coms but I liked this and would recommend it for fans of the genre.

The Hangover - 7/10
I went into it expecting a stupid waste of time, but I actually really enjoyed it. Sure it's silly and over-the-top but it's a fun film and not meant to be taken seriously. There's some real laugh-out-loud stuff in there but it's definitly an aquired taste.

(500) Days of Summer - 9/10
Saving the best for last. I loved this film. It's a great showcase for Joseph Gordon Levitt who gives a great performance alongside a very good Zooey Deschanel. There's humour, there's intelligent storytelling, there's great emotional scenes and also a superb soundtrack. It's a genuinely touching film that brings something new to the rom-com genre.


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> (500) Days of Summer - 9/10
> Saving the best for last. I loved this film. It's a great showcase for Joseph Gordon Levitt who gives a great performance alongside a very good Zooey Deschanel. There's humour, there's intelligent storytelling, there's great emotional scenes and also a superb soundtrack. It's a genuinely touching film that brings something new to the rom-com genre.



Gotta agree with you regarding (500) Days of Summer -- and I was very hesitant to see it especially with Zooey's turn in that wretched film "The Happening." Definitely recommended to all !!


----------



## dmcdaniel19780

You know the one with Tommy Lee Jones and Wesley Snipes?

0/10 - Quite possibly the worst movie of all time...


----------



## frankman

Micara said:


> Easy A- 9/10
> 
> I loved this so much that I watched it 3 times. The dialogue is fun and crisp, Emma Stone is freakin' adorable, and it was really entertaining. And STANLEY TUCCI!!! The best of the weekend by far!



Stanley Tucci was amazing in this, as was the actress who played the mother. Definitely the source of most laugh out loud moments. Asking your own adoption child where he's from originally in response to a spelling test result is just classic.

Plus, Emma Stone may do musical numbers any time, if it were up to me.


----------



## Blackjack

*Moon*

Still a *10/10*. Watched it because I wanted to hear the soundtrack, got sucked in again. I honestly think that it might be the best film of 2009.


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> *Moon*
> 
> Still a *10/10*. Watched it because I wanted to hear the soundtrack, got sucked in again. I honestly think that it might be the best film of 2009.



You're absolutely right: it is.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *Moon*
> 
> Still a *10/10*. Watched it because I wanted to hear the soundtrack, got sucked in again. I honestly think that it might be the best film of 2009.



Agreed. 

I rented it from Redbox, returned it, drove straight to Best Buy and bought the Bluray version, and watched it a second time. Great ideas, great script, and an incredible performance.


----------



## rellis10

Blackjack said:


> *Moon*
> 
> Still a *10/10*. Watched it because I wanted to hear the soundtrack, got sucked in again. I honestly think that it might be the best film of 2009.



I seriously need to watch this again. First time I watched it I didn't really get it, but I was tired and not exactly in the mood for it. However I promise I am going to watch it again soon.


----------



## Christov

*Spider-Man 3
*
Yes, I know this film has a bad rap. I saw it at the cinema and hated it like everybody else, but I've got a new-found understanding of what it is meant to be.

Sam Raimi's only point of reference to Spider-Man are the arcs of the 60s, ergo Spider-Man 3 is his take on the Venom saga as done by Stan Lee and Steve Ditko. 

That said, *mediocre/10.*


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Last night we watched the *Expendables *on DVD.
I'll admit I wasn't too crazy about it at first, but it was all action & had no romance in it, which is good since I hate romanctic undertones in an action movie. I give it a *8 * for all the awesome actors they managed to put in the film & the cool cars & Harleys & the non stop action. ^_^


----------



## willowmoon

*Cube (1997)* - I just re-watched this movie recently. It's been a while since I've seen it, and if you like psychological terror (and in particular, mathematics), this is the movie to see. Some of the acting is over-the-top especially with the doctor, but perhaps this is the essence of the character as opposed to the actress' acting ability. But it's extremely interesting right from the start. Not everything is explained in the movie, but I like that aspect of it -- it leaves many things up to debate and speculation. 

I have to give this movie a 9 out of 10 -- it's that good and the interest level never wanes.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> *Cube (1997)* - I just re-watched this movie recently. It's been a while since I've seen it, and if you like psychological terror (and in particular, mathematics), this is the movie to see. Some of the acting is over-the-top especially with the doctor, but perhaps this is the essence of the character as opposed to the actress' acting ability. But it's extremely interesting right from the start. Not everything is explained in the movie, but I like that aspect of it -- it leaves many things up to debate and speculation.
> 
> I have to give this movie a 9 out of 10 -- it's that good and the interest level never wanes.



You know, I hated this movie the first time I saw it, but the second time earlier this year I appreciated it more. I don't believe that it's higher for me than a 6 (but I'd have to doublecheck my review if I wrote one in this thread). The interest level that never waned for you was clearly higher than the interest level that went from "meh" to "okay, that's kinda cool" for me. Biggest issue was that there was no answer to the "why?", and it didn't feel to me that it was left open-ended so much as it felt unfinished.


----------



## gobettiepurple

Burlesque . . . and I score it a 10!

Totally made me want to be a burlesque dancer! It was freakin awesome! and I was suprised by Kristen Bell! Awesomeness!


----------



## gangstadawg

the last movie i saw was for colored girls (tyler perry). i saw it with my girlfriend and all i have to say about was that movie was a lil f**Ked up.


----------



## bmann0413

Scott Pilgrim vs the World

Of course, I have to give this movie a... FIVE BILLION out of ten! It has now tied for my favorite movie with The Mask. And I thought that I would NEVER have a movie tie with The Mask for being my favorite movie. lol


----------



## pdgujer148

gobettiepurple said:


> Burlesque . . . and I score it a 10!
> 
> Totally made me want to be a burlesque dancer! It was freakin awesome! and I was suprised by Kristen Bell! Awesomeness!



Hunt down a copy of "Reefer Madness: The Movie Musical" for a taste of all singing, all dancing, all kitten with a whip, Kristen Bell awesomeness.


----------



## HottiMegan

Holy Rollers
8/10 
Good movie. I sort of wish they had a what happened to the guy after prison statement but it was a good story.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

RED HILL​
Best Film I have seen in years, a nearly perfect movie,the best reinvention of the modern western I have seen. None of that philosophical "Unforgiven","Dead Man" bullshit. An honest to goodness masterpiece from Down under. As lean and mean as any Budd Boetticher flick. The simple Revenge formula that you have seen 50 times...or is it? 

The young Sheriff is one of the stars of True Blood, I have never seen the show but he is great in this. (Ryan Kwanten)

The Bad' Guy is one of the most intense looking people you will ever see in celluloid although he speaks only one line in the Film it is one you will never forget it.

This is one of the best debuts by a first time Director I have ever seen. Along with "Animal Kingdom" The two best films I saw in 2010 were from Australia. Well Done! :bow:


Here is a link to the Red Hill trailer:
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1171917081/

Also one to Animal Kingdom trailer:
http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi632030745/

_Check them out (their 'out' there )_ 

View attachment [email protected]@._V1._SX214_CR0,0,214,314_.jpg


View attachment red_hill_movie_poster_01.jpg


View attachment 12305190_gal.jpg


View attachment images3333.jpeg


----------



## frankman

chapelhillmensch said:


> RED HILL​
> Best Film I have seen in years, a nearly perfect movie,the best reinvention of the modern western I have seen. None of that philosophical "Unforgiven","Dead Man" bullshit. An honest to goodness masterpiece from Down under. As lean and mean as any Budd Boetticher flick. The simple Revenge formula that you have seen 50 times...or is it?
> [...]




Oi, don't you be putting down the Unforgiven, now. That and the Outlaw Josey Wales are still some of the best westerns ever made.


----------



## Blackjack

frankman said:


> Oi, don't you be putting down the Unforgiven, now. That and the Outlaw Josey Wales are still some of the best westerns ever made.



Quoted for absolute truth.


----------



## willowmoon

frankman said:


> Oi, don't you be putting down the Unforgiven, now. That and the Outlaw Josey Wales are still some of the best westerns ever made.



What? No love for this gem?

View attachment jesse.jpg


----------



## mossystate

Tangled - Hey, I was with a 4 year old and his 11 year old sister. The horse and chameleon were amusing. Songs were recycled...messages the usual very mixed bag. Good and evil in mostly tired packages. Chameleon kept me awake...well, that and my nephew pinching me every now and then. It's a good thing he is so cute.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

frankman said:


> Oi, don't you be putting down the Unforgiven, now. That and the Outlaw Josey Wales are still some of the best westerns ever made.



Haha No I love them both as well,It just seemed after Unforgiven the book was written in my mind on the 'philosophical western'. Just like El Topo is the only midnight western in my book.  

If you liked Josey Wales,you will Love Red Hill serious. Also that script for Josey Wales from Phillip Kaufman was dynamite. (loved his Right Stuff Script as well)


----------



## LovelyLiz

*9* (2009): 8.5/10

This is the Tim Burton movie - not to be confused with _Nine_, the Rob Marshall movie.

I saw this movie last night, and thought it was really lovely. Visually it was hauntingly engaging, and the music really enhanced the scenes (instead of either doing nothing or being totally overpowering). In part, I think I was just in the mood for a kind of melancholy, beautiful, poignant movie, and this fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Edens_heel

Paprika - 9/10

Wicked anime flick about dream terrorism that almost out-inceptions *Inception*...

..._almost_...


----------



## AuntHen

Eclipse 3/10

crap crap crap utter crap... booooooooooooooo! It sounded like they were all reading their lines from cue cards :doh:


----------



## Physix

steve-aka said:


> That is freakin' hilarious! It reminds me of a movie ratings system my friend and I once worked out that wasn't based on a number or star system but on real-world activities:
> 
> -See it in the theater for full price on opening night.
> 
> -See it in the theater for full price on opening weekend.
> 
> -See it in the theater at a bargain matinee on opening weekend.
> 
> -See it in the theater at a bargain matinee after it's been out for a few weeks.
> 
> -Wait for video.
> 
> -Watch it on TV only if nothing else is on.
> 
> -Watch it only if you had a stroke and became paralyzed whilst watching TV and couldn't move and it just happened to come on while you lay there in agony.


Pffngk

Ramen out my nose

(Edit: Maruchan, it's better than people give it credit for being)


----------



## HottiMegan

The Sorcerer's Apprentice
9/10
This was just a fun, geeky adventure. I liked how they explained magic in it. I really just had fun from beginning to end. I am definitely going to buy this one!


----------



## rellis10

HottiMegan said:


> The Sorcerer's Apprentice
> 9/10
> This was just a fun, geeky adventure. I liked how they explained magic in it. I really just had fun from beginning to end. I am definitely going to buy this one!



I've been really hesistant to watch this, it's the same issue I had with Kick-Ass......the Nicholas Cage factor. I just can't get excited for any of his films even though I admit he was quite good in Kick-Ass. I might just have to give it a go.


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I've been really hesistant to watch this, it's the same issue I had with Kick-Ass......the Nicholas Cage factor. I just can't get excited for any of his films even though I admit he was quite good in Kick-Ass. I might just have to give it a go.


I agree with this. Cage spoils a lot of films for me too but Kick-Ass was an exception.


----------



## Blackjack

On the topic of Nic Cage, check out this YouTube vid. Give it until at least 1:25 before you shut it off, as 1:19-1:25 is probably the most awesome bit of the whole thing (although the whole thing is a hilarious train wreck).


----------



## HottiMegan

I too think Nick Cage is a weird actor. I still liked Socerer's Apprentice. I am a big fan of Jay Baruchel and Alfred Molina. Also Jay was more of the lead in my book that Nick.
And i do have to admit Raising Arizona is one of my favorite movies 
That video was funny Blackjack


----------



## pdgujer148

"The Warrior's Way" 5/10

I wish I had liked this film more because there are moments that are kind of brilliant.

The setting (a apocalyptic rundown carnival) and the premise (ninjas v. cowboys v. clowns) is fun, and when it works it answers the age old question of what would have happened if Fellini had attempted to make Once Upon a Time in the West.

This reminds me of other weird mash-up films like Kung Fu Hustle and Brotherhood of the Wolf, except it is never as successful at reveling in its own weirdness. If anything, it tries too hard, and the result is a disjointed mess with short stretches of brilliant inventive filmaking.

The best part of the film is Danny Huston. I never thought he could top his terrifying performance in 30 Days of Night (unrecognizable - he was the chief vampire), but he takes playing the bad guy to a whole knew level in this film. 

Wait for the video release, and make sure you have a six pack.


----------



## Blackjack

Rampant sexism aside, *Duck Soup* is a fucking comedy legend. Some of the best comedy bits I've ever seen in there.


----------



## riplee

NancyGirl74 said:


> Pan's Labyrinth 9/10. The only reason I didn't give it 10/10 was because the amount of blood got to me but I'm squeamish about that sort of thing. Otherwise it was an amazing work of art. Poignant, touching, horrifying, moving, gentle, harsh, ugly, and beautiful all in one.



Has anyone ever seen Guillermo del Toro's "Cronos?" I've heard it's as good as Pan's Labyrinth and The Devil's Backbone.


----------



## frankman

I just watched *The Trotsky*, and it was funny. Nothing special, but Jay Baruchel shows he can certainly take a lead part and run with it. Best line was definitely "Are you going to be my Stalin, Dwight?".

But the movie that had me laughing out loud the whole time through was *Easy A*. Definitely highly recommended, if only for the awesomely nerdy cuteness that is Emma Stone. She can sing incredibly well too. Best parts were the scenes with her parents in them. Stanley Tucci had so many great jokes. Voice Over is BACK!

*The Trotsy: 6.5-10 *(+a little bit for quotability)
*Easy A: 8.5 - 10 *(+infinity for the pocket full of sunshine scene)


----------



## rellis10

Apocalypse Now

Wanted to watch this for a long time but I was put off purely by how long it was, plus I'm not a huge fan of war films. However I watched it two days ago and I loved it. Great performances all round, stunning cinamatography, tons of black humour and a wonderful tense atmosphere kept throughout the movie.

Downsides, not many at all. The running time of the movie will put me off watching this again. Sometimes you get the feeling you can watch a movie every day if you wanted, with this it would feel like an endurance event. And, not enough Dennis Hopper 

*Overall: 9/10*

High Fidelity

I have a confession, John Cusack is one of my favorite actors. Sure he probably won't win an Oscar, but there's something about his acting that I just enjoy. This movie is a great example of that but he also recieves good supporting performances. There's plenty of emotion, fun and the odd twist that was nice to see. And a fantastic soundtrack which you would expect from a movie partially set in a record store.

Downsides...frankly I'm not a huge fan of Jack Black and it felt like more could have happened with Catherine Zeta Jones' character. But I can't really pick any big holes in the movie.

*Overall: 8.5/10 (Tempted to bump it up to 9 for the Bruce Springsteen cameo )*


----------



## None

riplee said:


> Has anyone ever seen Guillermo del Toro's "Cronos?" I've heard it's as good as Pan's Labyrinth and The Devil's Backbone.



Criterion recently (12/7) released a new DVD/Blu-Ray copy of Cronos that is available on Netflix instant queue right now. That said, I haven't seen it, but Netflix is shipping it to me today and I'll be digging into it by Friday.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

mcbeth said:


> *9* (2009): 8.5/10
> 
> This is the Tim Burton movie - not to be confused with _Nine_, the Rob Marshall movie.
> 
> I saw this movie last night, and thought it was really lovely. Visually it was hauntingly engaging, and the music really enhanced the scenes (instead of either doing nothing or being totally overpowering). In part, I think I was just in the mood for a kind of melancholy, beautiful, poignant movie, and this fit the bill nicely.



I LOVED that movie. Very underrated.


----------



## riplee

None said:


> Criterion recently (12/7) released a new DVD/Blu-Ray copy of Cronos that is available on Netflix instant queue right now. That said, I haven't seen it, but Netflix is shipping it to me today and I'll be digging into it by Friday.



Cool. Let me know if you like it. Have you seen del Toro's other movies?


----------



## None

riplee said:


> Cool. Let me know if you like it. Have you seen del Toro's other movies?



I've seen everything except Cronos and Mimic. Basically, love everything by the man and I'm excited for At the Mountains of Madness.


----------



## furious styles

*a single man* : 10/10

christ that was moving. i was completely satisfied by this movie and have no reason to give it anything less than a perfect score. it's more than an existential love story or a period piece, it's really a whole that exceeds the sum of it's parts. excellent use of color, some might say obvious but it works too well to really warrant a complaint.


----------



## None

furious styles said:


> *a single man* : 10/10
> 
> christ that was moving. i was completely satisfied by this movie and have no reason to give it anything less than a perfect score. it's more than an existential love story or a period piece, it's really a whole that exceeds the sum of it's parts. excellent use of color, some might say obvious but it works too well to really warrant a complaint.



This shit destroyed me when I watched it for the first time, I was so fucking despondent during work after.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Disfigured*: 8/10

This is a movie about a fat woman, and it centers on a friendship being built between her and a woman who is anorexic. I just randomly ran across this on Netflix streaming, and wasn't really sure what to expect - but it was a really enjoyable, engaging, and even moving flick. Yes there are some contrived moments, and stereotypes some people won't like (but that are identical to some people's reality); and it does end with hyper-emotive, inspirational speech... but the rest of the movie was down-to-earth and mostly realistic, and I found the fat main character to be really relatable and likable (and sexy!).

Plus, like I said in another thread, hot, naked, fat sex 29 minutes in... 

I would recommend this movie. It's not like a "great film"...but for what it is, it's good.


----------



## olwen

mcbeth said:


> *Disfigured*: 8/10
> 
> This is a movie about a fat woman, and it centers on a friendship being built between her and a woman who is anorexic. I just randomly ran across this on Netflix streaming, and wasn't really sure what to expect - but it was a really enjoyable, engaging, and even moving flick. Yes there are some contrived moments, and stereotypes some people won't like (but that are identical to some people's reality); and it does end with hyper-emotive, inspirational speech... but the rest of the movie was down-to-earth and mostly realistic, and I found the fat main character to be really relatable and likable (and sexy!).
> 
> Plus, like I said in another thread, hot, naked, fat sex 29 minutes in...
> 
> I would recommend this movie. It's not like a "great film"...but for what it is, it's good.



I saw this movie a while ago and I'd give it a 5/10. It's watchable but just barely. I actually couldn't relate to either character. There were a few scenes that seemed misplaced as well as characters that either didn't really add anything to the story, nor help develop other characters. I thought it was a bit of a hot mess...and words like maudlin and schmaltzy come to mind. Meh.


----------



## LovelyLiz

olwen said:


> I saw this movie a while ago and I'd give it a 5/10. It's watchable but just barely. I actually couldn't relate to either character. There were a few scenes that seemed misplaced as well as characters that either didn't really add anything to the story, nor help develop other characters. I thought it was a bit of a hot mess...and words like maudlin and schmaltzy come to mind. Meh.



Yeah, you're probably right (calling it schmaltzy isn't exactly _inaccurate_...), and probably most people here would agree with you. I guess maybe I was just in the mood for a hot mess movie tonight.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> "The Warrior's Way" 5/10
> 
> I wish I had liked this film more because there are moments that are kind of brilliant.
> 
> The setting (a apocalyptic rundown carnival) and the premise (ninjas v. cowboys v. clowns) is fun, and when it works it answers the age old question of what would have happened if Fellini had attempted to make Once Upon a Time in the West.
> 
> This reminds me of other weird mash-up films like Kung Fu Hustle and Brotherhood of the Wolf, except it is never as successful at reveling in its own weirdness. If anything, it tries too hard, and the result is a disjointed mess with short stretches of brilliant inventive filmaking.
> 
> The best part of the film is Danny Huston. I never thought he could top his terrifying performance in 30 Days of Night (unrecognizable - he was the chief vampire), but he takes playing the bad guy to a whole knew level in this film.
> 
> Wait for the video release, and make sure you have a six pack.



I have probably seen this movie two or three times while drunk, but never all the way thru in one sitting...all I can remember is something about roller skates and baseball bats in the subway...I probably should watch it while sober. LOL...or maybe I'm thinking of a different movie. There are too many movies with the word "Warrior" in the title.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

"Oscar" (9/10) 

Synopsis:


rottentomatoes.com said:


> Oscar was Sylvester Stallone's agreeable, 1991 effort at broad comedy, a fast-talking, suspender-snapping gangster farce featuring the Rambo star as a 1930s Chicago mob boss, Snaps Provolone, trying to go straight during overlapping personal crises. No, this isn't Billy Wilder, but director John Landis (Coming to America) has crackling fun with Oscar's fruit salad of traditional comic themes and tools, including mistaken identities, a powerful man's weakness for his children, and a nonstop parade of outre secondary characters. The cast includes Kirk Douglas as Stallone's father, whose deathbed wish compels Snaps to go into legitimate banking at the exact moment the latter's daughter (Marisa Tomei) announces her love for a chauffeur. Meanwhile, another woman claiming to be Snaps's offspring is engaged to a fellow (Vincent Spano) who has stolen $50,000 of the big man's money. Wackiness ensues. The winning cast includes Peter Riegert, Don Ameche, Chazz Palminteri, Eddie Bracken, Harry Shearer, Yvonne DeCarlo, and Bruce Davison.



I caught this movie in my early teens and LOVED it. I've had to replace my original of this movie several times from people borrowing it and me never getting it back lol Though some places don't give it rave reviews, it's definitely been one of my repeat viewings over the year.

About to go watch it again, right now


----------



## rellis10

Last night I decided to go for a bit of a horror night and watched two relatively new ones I thought seemed interesting.

Devil

Lots of people give M. Night Shyamalan a hard press, and to be honest I'm not a huge fan of most of his films but this one sounded like an interesting idea. Basic plot, 5 people get stuck in a lift, strange stuff starts happening, and one of them just might be the incarnation of the Devil himself.

The performances are ok, nothing spectacular but nothing overly ropey to complain about either. That said, I think Geoffrey Arend deserved more screen time in his role as the salesman.

The film does create a good tense and claustrophobic atmosphere, but I feel more of the film could be devoted to building the tension within the lift. Perhaps this film is a little too short (running time about an hour and 15 minutes) and could have made good use of another 15 minutes to help the atmosphere. There are a couple of nice twists in the story too, though you can kinda guess where the 'big' surprise is coming from which took a little away from it.

Overall: Decent horror film but nothing special...6/10


1408

I said in my review of High Fidelity that John Cusack is one of my favorite actors. There's something about him I enjoy watching, I can't help it. He stars in this film as a writer who visits and reviews supernatural locations. This time he visits the Dolphin Hotel where he stays in its infamous room 1408, where many of it's previous guests have died mysterious and gruesome deaths.

Cusack does great as the cocky writer who slowly descends into madness in the room as all manner of weird creepy stuff starts happening around him. Samuel L Jackson also gives a good supporting performance the hotel manager who REALLY doesnt want Cusack to stay in that room.

The movie does a really good job of creating a tense and scary atmosphere inside the enclosed space of the hotel room and then branches out only to emphasise the claustrophobia by returning time and time again to the room. It's well shot, well paced and well acted and manages to include moments of horror, humour and somewhat to my surprise a sizable emotional punch toward the end of the movie. The final scene in the room is a bit cheesy, but I forgive it...because it seems like something Cusack's character would actually do.

Downsides, peripheral characters seemed a little two dimensional and a portion of the middle of the film seemed like it could have been done better and less obviously.

Overall: A good horror film with good performances that delivers on a number of levels.....7.5/10


----------



## None

Cronos- An interesting movie that has some very obvious flaws, but is charming enough that it is easy to overlook them. First, since this is Del Toro's first feature it falls victim to many problems that plague many first time director's debuts: mainly the characters never quite develop enough to make them truly complex and dynamic, at best there is very minor subtext to hint at larger back-stories, relationships and motivations of the characters, but not enough to give the viewer a concrete idea of what those are. Another obvious flaw that doesn't necessarily detract from the film, but needed to be addressed somewhat, the item is never truly interrogated or explained enough to let the viewer get their bearings of how it works, what it is actually is and why it would make someone immortal, or the true consequences of its use. Many of that is hinted at, but it could have benefited from some actual this is such... Other than that, there are many scenes in this that hints at the juggernaut that Del Toro is now. The scenes inside the Cronos device are great and fascinating. Many of the scenes are visceral, intense and well shot such as Perlman and Jesus after the New Year's Party and the entire coroner's scene as well as the climax. The makeup work is excellent, and overall it is an refreshing take on the vampire myth that doesn't play too much at making a big deal about someone being a vampire. Much more like Thirst or Let the Right One In mixed with the fable quality of Del Toro's Devil's Backbone and Pan's Labyrinth except not near the quality of any of those. Mainly, it is a worthy debut that has problems, but they are not deal breakers, if anything it is nice to look at this as the beginning point for the progression of Del Toro's career and talent.


The Warrior's Way- A great genre mash-up of Western and Ninja flicks that uses the tongue in cheek nature of the concept to it's advantage while delivering a solid film that revels in the trappings of it's generic influences to deliver a fun and wholly dumb movie that delivers what it promises: Ninjas fucking up cowboys and vice versa.


----------



## Blackjack

*Scott Pilgrim vs. the World*

oh my fucking god this movie was AWESOME. I still don't really like Michael Cera all that much, but everything else I absolutely loved.

**victory fanfare*/10*

(with apologies to Christov on that one)


----------



## Johnny718Bravo

Blackjack said:


> *Scott Pilgrim vs. the World*
> 
> oh my fucking god this movie was AWESOME. I still don't really like Michael Cera all that much, but everything else I absolutely loved.
> 
> **victory fanfare*/10*
> 
> (with apologies to Christov on that one)



I LOVED this movie. The trailer got me hooked instantly. After I saw it I started reading the graphic novels it was based on. 

Personally, I think people are too hard on Cera. Just saying 

AWESOME/10


----------



## riplee

None said:


> Cronos- An interesting movie that has some very obvious flaws, but is charming enough that it is easy to overlook them. First, since this is Del Toro's first feature it falls victim to many problems that plague many first time director's debuts: mainly the characters never quite develop enough to make them truly complex and dynamic, at best there is very minor subtext to hint at larger back-stories, relationships and motivations of the characters, but not enough to give the viewer a concrete idea of what those are. Another obvious flaw that doesn't necessarily detract from the film, but needed to be addressed somewhat, the item is never truly interrogated or explained enough to let the viewer get their bearings of how it works, what it is actually is and why it would make someone immortal, or the true consequences of its use. Many of that is hinted at, but it could have benefited from some actual this is such... Other than that, there are many scenes in this that hints at the juggernaut that Del Toro is now. The scenes inside the Cronos device are great and fascinating. Many of the scenes are visceral, intense and well shot such as Perlman and Jesus after the New Year's Party and the entire coroner's scene as well as the climax. The makeup work is excellent, and overall it is an refreshing take on the vampire myth that doesn't play too much at making a big deal about someone being a vampire. Much more like Thirst or Let the Right One In mixed with the fable quality of Del Toro's Devil's Backbone and Pan's Labyrinth except not near the quality of any of those. Mainly, it is a worthy debut that has problems, but they are not deal breakers, if anything it is nice to look at this as the beginning point for the progression of Del Toro's career and talent.
> 
> 
> The Warrior's Way- A great genre mash-up of Western and Ninja flicks that uses the tongue in cheek nature of the concept to it's advantage while delivering a solid film that revels in the trappings of it's generic influences to deliver a fun and wholly dumb movie that delivers what it promises: Ninjas fucking up cowboys and vice versa.



Thanks, None. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## frankman

The Town

I'm thinking Ben Affleck is only making movies in which he can talk in a different accent. The movie is generic, overly dramatic and that dude from the Hurt Locker is thoroughly underused; he can do so much better.

Ben Affleck / 10


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> I agree with this. Cage spoils a lot of films for me too but Kick-Ass was an exception.



When we get married you'll have to really get over that Nic Cage aversion. Just saying.


----------



## HottiMegan

Harry Brown 9/10

Super excellent movie. I love Michael Caine.


----------



## girlish

The last movie I saw was Saw 3D. It was alright. I haven't really enjoyed a Saw since the first one.. yet I always watch each that comes out.

The last movie I saw that I ENJOYED was The Town with Ben Affleck. It was excellent.

I'll probably watch Inception next.

oops.. didn't score them.

I'd say Saw 3D was ... 6/10

The Town I'd say .. 8.5-9/10


----------



## FishCharming

Scott Pilgrim vs The World - Emphatic 10!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> When we get married you'll have to really get over that Nic Cage aversion. Just saying.


LOL Baby, you still have an ocean to cross before we start picking china patterns.


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> LOL Baby, you still have an ocean to cross before we start picking china patterns.



What? Why do I have to cross the ocean? European air will do you good, woman.


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> What? Why do I have to cross the ocean? European air will do you good, woman.


LMAO What happened to your 2011 Dims US Tour? HUH????


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> LMAO What happened to your 2011 Dims US Tour? HUH????



Still on. Just like to have equal opportunity to, you know, not move is all.


----------



## CastingPearls

frankman said:


> Still on. Just like to have equal opportunity to, you know, not move is all.


Then consider me a souvenir to take back home. 

<I think I'd look great in those cute wooden shoes.  >


----------



## KnottyOne

Black Swan - Like... a Billion/10 this is not only the best film I have seen this year, but it has vaulted into my top 5 all time. The acting was flawless, cinematography was beautiful and the story was amazing, all of the little subtle pieces they added, how it was so psychological and so many ways to look at every aspect of it. Just, brilliant, absolutely loved it, I suggest everyone go out and see it.


----------



## willowmoon

KnottyOne said:


> Black Swan - Like... a Billion/10 this is not only the best film I have seen this year, but it has vaulted into my top 5 all time. The acting was flawless, cinematography was beautiful and the story was amazing, all of the little subtle pieces they added, how it was so psychological and so many ways to look at every aspect of it. Just, brilliant, absolutely loved it, I suggest everyone go out and see it.



I am definitely going to check this movie out. I've heard extremely good things about Natalie Portman's acting chops in this movie, which were obviously absent in the "Star Wars" prequels. And I do like much of Darren Aronofsky's work, notably "Requiem For A Dream" and "Pi." 

Ok, well I wound up watching *Cube Zero (2004)* after watching the original "Cube" film a week or so ago. It's an interesting prequel of sorts which has a primary focus of two workers in particular who monitor the progress of the residents inside the Cube. It's not perfect and some of the acting is kinda so-so, and there is one scene in particular that I found particularly dumb, as if it was a last-minute addition to the story. But it's a good movie -- not bad, but certainly not great. But it does offer additional insight, and for that, it's worth watching if you liked the original "Cube" movie.

I'd give it a 5.5 out of 10.


----------



## KingColt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQiqpX7EbqU German movie called Absolute Giganten (Absolute Giants). Awesome and very sad movie about friendship and the caducity of all in life. 8 out of 10 in my book


----------



## pdgujer148

KnottyOne said:


> Black Swan - Like... a Billion/10 this is not only the best film I have seen this year, but it has vaulted into my top 5 all time. The acting was flawless, cinematography was beautiful and the story was amazing, all of the little subtle pieces they added, how it was so psychological and so many ways to look at every aspect of it. Just, brilliant, absolutely loved it, I suggest everyone go out and see it.



I'm excited. It will finally hit local theaters tomorrow night.

I love Aronofsky. Even when he makes a severely flawed movie (The Fountain) his stuff is worth watching.


----------



## willowmoon

*Paranormal Activity 2 (2010)* -- Just saw this movie in the theater yesterday FINALLY.....and wow, this movie was just awesome in providing some truly scary moments!! As much as I loved the first movie, this one topped it, especially on the "scare" level. Now I know some people don't care for the handheld camera based style of this movie (ala "The Blair Witch Project") but I like it. Give me a movie that scares the bejeezus out of me based on suspense & sheer terror .... I'll take that any day over watching exceedingly high gore levels of some dumb "slasher" movie.

Since it accomplished what I hoped it would .... scaring the f**k out of me ... I gotta give this a 9.0 out of 10. It was just THAT good.


----------



## olwen

Black Swan - 7.5/10

Natalie Portman does a good job of carrying this film and making it watchable. The acting, cinematography, and score work together to make and hold a lot of tension thruout, and there are many intense moments. There were a few scenes that I felt dragged on, and tho the tight close ups and shaky cam facilitate the build up of tension, they also served to distract (to dizzying effect - literally), and every wide angle steady shot became an all too brief moment of welcome relief. If not for the rather obvious camera work, I'd have enjoyed this movie a lot more. If anything, I predict oscar noms for Portman and Kunis, and possibly for best picture.


----------



## stephbreezy

Love and Other Drugs- 7.5/10 mainly because I dont like Anne Hathaway's acting. The story was cute, but then became kinda lame. The guy I went with was bored after 20 mins, and began figiting at which point I kinda lost interest.

127 Hours- 9/10 I loved the movie and the story line, James Franco was AWESOME in his portrayal. I like how simple the movie was, no hustle and bustle. Also liked the arm amputation scene!! I recommend!


----------



## Guy

Pacific- the WWII mini series from Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks. I'ld give it a 10 out of 10. It is very gritty and violent, but still a must see.


----------



## HayleeRose

*A perfect Getaway.*
Its about a couple who goes to hawaii for their honeymoon. 
Theres murders, and crackheads, and other crazy people/things.
 (im not good a descriptions.)

*7/10*

It has_ Steve Zhan _in it, whom i love. I didnt 
think it would be that great of a movie, but it was better
than i thougt. To be fair, it takes A LOT for a movie to be bad for me.


----------



## Mishty

HayleeRose said:


> *A perfect Getaway.*
> Its about a couple who goes to hawaii for their honeymoon.
> Theres murders, and crackheads, and other crazy people/things.
> (im not good a descriptions.)
> 
> *7/10*
> 
> It has_ Steve Zhan _in it, whom i love. I didnt
> think it would be that great of a movie, but it was better
> than i thougt. To be fair, it takes A LOT for a movie to be bad for me.



I love. Love. LOVE this movie!!
Steve made me laugh so hard, even after you know the secret!
It was scary(ish) but mostly it's a real trick trying to work it out in your head with random one liners thrown in!


----------



## RVGleason

Saw 'The Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader' this weekend. I thought it was wonderful. I've seen the first two films in the series and I think the new Narnia is the best of the three. Also recently saw 'Tangled' and really enjoyed it.


----------



## LovelyLiz

olwen said:


> Black Swan - 7.5/10
> 
> Natalie Portman does a good job of carrying this film and making it watchable. The acting, cinematography, and score work together to make and hold a lot of tension thruout, and there are many intense moments. There were a few scenes that I felt dragged on, and tho the tight close ups and shaky cam facilitate the build up of tension, they also served to distract (to dizzying effect - literally), and every wide angle steady shot became an all too brief moment of welcome relief. If not for the rather obvious camera work, I'd have enjoyed this movie a lot more. If anything, I predict oscar noms for Portman and Kunis, and possibly for best picture.



I'm seeing this in a couple hours...can't wait!


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Black Swan*: 9/10

I loved this movie. To be fair, I tend to vibe with Aronofsky most of the time, tho. This is one of those movies that I like more and more as time passes and I have time to dwell on it a bit. It's emotionally gripping, and it f**ks with you on a really visceral level in the way most of his movies do.

Then, I also appreciated that although the movie began to play with reality (ala _Inception_), I felt that I was able to put the pieces together in a way that was satisfying to me, and that added to my enjoyment of a movie.

The one point off is just because it did drag in a couple of places (briefly), and some of the jolty camerawork, like Olwen said, got to be annoying. But those felt so minor to me compared to everything that was so RIGHT about this movie, that taking only 1 point off seems good to me.


----------



## GTAFA

Funny.... I saw _Black Swan_ on the weekend, and have been digesting it ever since. Where i think i loved it Saturday, with every passing day I am less happy. The performances? Great, especially Portman. I can't recall the last time i saw a film inhabited by so many familiar actors who are almost unrecognizable, especially Winona Ryder. Yes it's very stream of consciousness, and absolutely, as mcbeth says it f-s with you.

I suppose what's bothering me is that for someone on the edge -- someone who suffers from depression especially -- i think it might be a dangerous film. Having known people suffering depression and taking it out upon themselves (self-mutilation etc) the film has left a really unpleasant aftertaste. In a sense it's too good. I also believe that the madness at the heart of this film is the madness at the heart of ballet itself, an art-form that is like an invitation to eating disorders, self-judgment, and worse. 

So I won't rate the film, just issue the cautionary note: the film will scare you. If that sort of thing doesn't bother you, see it, because you'll love it.


----------



## pdgujer148

Black Swan |9/10|

Just some random bullet points (I've been writing all day and paragraphs seem like a chore).


Natalie Portman is amazing in this film. It isn't that difficult to play a repressed and guarded person, but it is damn hard to make such a character sympathetic. Heath Ledger did it in Brokeback Mountain, but I am hard pressed to think of a better example. Portman nails it.
Aronofsky expertly straddles the line between the profound and the pretentious. All I can say is that this film is well balanced. It is constantly on the edge of parody (Showgirls) and the overwrought (Burlesque) but somehow manages to be vital, visceral, and real. 
I know one or two dancers and "up to a point" the masochism depicted in the film is accurate. I'd take a powder for a split toe, The dancers I know, this is daily business.
Baebara Hershey is the best evil mother since Piper Laurie in Carrie. Honestly, if you want to decode this film you need to pay attention to the mother/daughter dynamic.


----------



## LovelyLiz

GTAFA said:


> Funny.... I saw _Black Swan_ on the weekend, and have been digesting it ever since. Where i think i loved it Saturday, with every passing day I am less happy. The performances? Great, especially Portman. I can't recall the last time i saw a film inhabited by so many familiar actors who are almost unrecognizable, especially Winona Ryder. Yes it's very stream of consciousness, and absolutely, as mcbeth says it f-s with you.
> 
> I suppose what's bothering me is that for someone on the edge -- someone who suffers from depression especially -- i think it might be a dangerous film. Having known people suffering depression and taking it out upon themselves (self-mutilation etc) the film has left a really unpleasant aftertaste. In a sense it's too good. I also believe that the madness at the heart of this film is the madness at the heart of ballet itself, an art-form that is like an invitation to eating disorders, self-judgment, and worse.
> 
> So I won't rate the film, just issue the cautionary note: the film will scare you. If that sort of thing doesn't bother you, see it, because you'll love it.



These are good points. I spoke to a friend about it this afternoon who called it "traumatizing" - and I can see how a word of caution might be in order. Good call, GTAFA.


----------



## frankman

*The American*
George Clooney is the only thing saving this movie from implosion. Corbijn is so set on not getting the audience involved that it almost works, but Clooney shows us why other characters even put up with his.

*7 - 10*

*Something something guardians*
An animation movie about owls. Point 1: it's a crap movie, because owls aren't interesting. Point 2: brotherly betrayal has never before been so sudden and unwarranted since Anakin killed the younglings. Point 3: this movie is void of any worthwhile jokes.

*3 - 10*

*Winter's Bone*

Mishty told me to see this one. It was fucking amazing. It's about a girl who has to deal with stuff far beyond any normal age requirements in a part of the "old" America that's weird and creepy. Great acting, great scenery and a guy named Teardrop.

*9 -10*


----------



## willowmoon

frankman said:


> *Something something guardians*
> An animation movie about owls. Point 1: it's a crap movie, because owls aren't interesting. Point 2: brotherly betrayal has never before been so sudden and unwarranted since Anakin killed the younglings. Point 3: this movie is void of any worthwhile jokes.
> 
> *3 - 10*



Not surprisingly, this movie didn't even last a week at the Budget Cinema out here before getting run out of town. The title alone was enough to keep the audience away.


----------



## frankman

Right now I'm watching *go-getter*, with Zooey Dechanel, and I'm wondering how many nerdy guys she's going to "save" on screen. More and more I'm thinking she shouldn't do these teenage boy angst movies anymore. They're all the same, with their indie-cred soundtrack, the Jesse Eisenberg of the week, the motel rooms and depressing grown-up phone conversations about fucking belonging or something.

I think I'd like to see her shoot someone dead because that person stared at her the wrong way, or beat up some x selling cholo, save the world earing tights, ANYTHING really, but these watered down Garden State fiascos.

Emma Stone did a skit on SNL, where they joked about how many geeks she kisses on screen. Fantastically on point. I think Emma, Zooey and Kat Dennings are wasting their potential and should do an all girl remake of Reservoir dogs or something.


----------



## None

To reiterate Winter's Bone is an excellent movie and a splendid neo-noir.

Tron: Legacy - 7.5/10 - The movie itself is not the greatest, it has flaws, but they are easy to ignore because of how enjoyable the movie is and the gorgeous visuals and imagery throughout. The actors were likable and not a chore to watch like other movies that have more technological awe than actual substance. Jeff Bridges is ever the man, "You're messing with my zen thing, man." And despite how over the top his performance was I loved Michael Sheen.


Black Swan - 9/10 - Agree with many who have seen the film on many points, it is an impressive feat to balance the trashy elements and potentially pretentious elements of the film into something that is simply a pleasure to watch because of how well done all of the elements are handled. Aronofsky is a beast and is one of the best working directors. As per an interview he gave prior to the films release this echoes many of the elements and structure of The Wrestler. I loved the way madness and magical realism were blended giving a more porous view of reality. A truly fantastic film.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Blue (Bleu)*: 4/10

It's the first film of a 3 part series based on the colors of the French flag.

What can I say? It kind of bored me. Though I was working on some Christmas presents at the time, so maybe I just wasn't giving it the attention it deserved/needed to really get into it.

Maybe _White_ and _Red_ will be more on my wavelength.


----------



## mossystate

City Island - A big boring mess. Loud voices = deep emotional drama...I guess? A few flashes of goodness from Andy Garcia. The whole fat woman thing made me cringe, the couple of minutes she was on the screen. The whole movie was just so empty. Meh. 3/10


----------



## Christov

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*

Trippy Gilliam visuals, a charismatic Depp, and a truly frightening Del Toro.

It might not make sense the first time around, but then again, neither do most drug trips in retrospect. 

*Bat Country/10*


----------



## frankman

Christov said:


> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*
> 
> Trippy Gilliam visuals, a charismatic Depp, and a truly frightening Del Toro.
> 
> It might not make sense the first time around, but then again, neither do most drug trips in retrospect.
> 
> *Bat Country/10*



I think I'd rate it an 8.5/white rabbit's peak


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I just saw the remake of TRUE GRIT earlier tonight and thoroughly enjoyed it. Ten out of ten!


Dennis


----------



## None

Still a Skye fan said:


> I just saw the remake of TRUE GRIT earlier tonight and thoroughly enjoyed it. Ten out of ten!
> 
> 
> Dennis



Saw it this morning and I agree a truly well-crafted movie with excellent performances.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*White (Blanc)*: 5.5/10

This movie had more going on in it than the first in the trilogy. I realized that most of the female characters are good at saying a few words, walking slowly, and brooding - and the first film (_Blue_) was mostly female. But this movie had a mostly male cast, so there was more talking and more stuff going on. I welcomed the faster pace in this case, but still didn't really feel much like it was worth my time.


----------



## HottiMegan

Easy A 9/10
Great movie. Funny and cute. It was a great laugh fest for Xmas eve while wrapping presents


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Seven Years in Tibet (1997)
was scrolling through movies to record on TIVO....and came upon this one.....I really enjoyed it to the max....and Brad Pitts experience w/learning HUMILITY was amazing....the lengths he went to grow :bow:

10/10 in my book*


----------



## AmazingAmy

I'm half way through watching Tim Burton's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory right now, but since I'm not done I won't count it.  Instead, I'll say Forrest Gump and give it a much deserved 10/10, as usual. 

Anyone who wants to dispute that rating needs to step outside...


----------



## None

The Fighter- 8/10 - Glad to see David O. Russell return to making films because he is a great director and he did a damn good job with this film. While it does have familiar trappings and cliches of the boxing movie, it manages to elevate those elements and move past them making this more than simply a film about boxing. The familial drama and strain relationship of the brothers is engrossing and captivating, and the film takes often poorly handled story elements (drug use) and doesn't crumble to overblown melodrama or cliche. The performances are top-notch from Amy Adams, Melissa Leo (who has been killer in most things I've seen her in), and Christian Bale (who deserves any supporting actor awards he will be nominated for. Marky Mark himself is pretty good, but is left in the dust by the other powerhouses, and his performance is probably helped by working with Russell as he has been great in all of Russell's other films.


----------



## The Fez

*Avatar - 5/10*

I was considering giving it a lower score, but as cliched as the story is it's not _that_ terrible. The saving grace for this film is the beautiful cinematics, besides that it's just a bland story with terrible acting.


----------



## Blackjack

The Fez said:


> *Avatar - 5/10*
> 
> I was considering giving it a lower score, but as cliched as the story is it's not _that_ terrible. The saving grace for this film is the beautiful cinematics, besides that it's just a bland story with *terrible acting*.



This is the only part of the review that I take issue with, mainly because I found the acting to be fair overall. I thought that Giovanni Ribisi's performance was satisfactory and Stephen Lang's was far better than expected considering how flat the character was.

Oh, and I scored it higher, too, but I think that seeing it in theaters and in 3D really does count for a good bit.


----------



## The Fez

I just found both leads to be _incredibly_ bland, which obviously doesn't help things. But, differing opinions 'n all.


----------



## Scorsese86

Christov said:


> *Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*
> 
> Trippy Gilliam visuals, a charismatic Depp, and a truly frightening Del Toro.
> 
> It might not make sense the first time around, but then again, neither do most drug trips in retrospect.
> 
> *Bat Country/10*



Are you among those who saw it in 98/99, (and were familar with Dr. Thompson's work?), and hated it, or one of those who first saw it post-2003/Pirates and think everything Johnny Depp does is edgy, and therefor cool?


----------



## Scorsese86

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 9/10

Fucking brilliant. Dragged a little towards the end, (this was the extended version), but still brilliant.

I bought my mom the Millenium trilogy for Christmas, and me, my mom and brother saw it for the first time tonight. Tomorrow... part 2!


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Are you among those who saw it in 98/99, (and were familar with Dr. Thompson's work?), and hated it, or one of those who first saw it post-2003/Pirates and think everything Johnny Depp does is edgy, and therefor cool?



Yeah...Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka was SERIOUSLY edgy!


----------



## Scorsese86

rellis10 said:


> Yeah...Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka was SERIOUSLY edgy!



Very.
He stole that part from Christopher Walken! Imagine Walken as Wonka... imagine the scared children. Still in therapy!

But, seriously. I had a friend in grammar school. He hated _Time Bandits_, _Brazil_ and _Fear and Loathing_... But these days he has the "Flying Circus" and every book by Hunter Thompson listed as his favorites. His comment on this is "they approve on age".


----------



## Christov

Scorsese86 said:


> Are you among those who saw it in 98/99, (and were familar with Dr. Thompson's work?), and hated it, or one of those who first saw it post-2003/Pirates and think everything Johnny Depp does is edgy, and therefor cool?


I would have been 6 in 1998, so no, Fear and Loathing wasn't really on my list of films to see.

I saw it for the first time last week, and I enjoyed it because a.) it has Depp before he became surgically attached at the hip to Tim Burton, and b.) because I love Terry Gilliam's work. While I'm familiar with Hunter S. Thompson, I've never really sat down and read any of his work. I just think I'm not ready for the world of gonzo journalism just yet.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I saw TRON:LEGACY today and found it rather bland.

First of all, putting out a sequel 28 years after the original seems like a bit of a wait. I'm lucky if I can remember a movie I saw a year ago, let alone almost THREE DECADES ago!

Yes, I saw the first movie once in 1982 (I was in high school), when it was in the theatres around here. After 28 years, I barely remember anything about it except that I thought it was pretty to look at and not much else. I'm puzzled why this is a cult movie today and why this movie hasn't been released on a new DVD print to you know...capitalize on the new movie? Maybe all the aging 1980s kids, like me, might want to see it again before seeing the new movie.

As for the new movie? It's okay and pretty to look at but not much else. Bridges does fine with his role as Flynn but since I barely recall the first movie there wasn't too much to interest me. The young guy playing his son did a good job. The visuals are stunning but pretty pics alone don't make for a good movie.

Yes, I can track down a VHS copy of the first movie at work (I'm a librarian) and watch that. Otherwise, I give the visuals a 10 and the story a 3.

Dennis


----------



## Blackjack

*Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (1956)

A really great film that's far better than one might expect from the sci-fi horror genre of a time period that seems to have produced mainly cheesy films that have long since lost any genuine luster they might've had. Although it's certainly aged, I can't deny that it's aged fairly well, even if the ending seems very tacked-on to be more uplifting, and there's an overall feel to it that is a result of science fiction cinema of that era.

I also wanna say that although until today I'd only seen director Don Siegel's later work, this film proves that he was a damned good director long before _Dirty Harry_, a masterpiece made decade and a half later.

*9/10*. Perfect length, good acting, and a very unnerving story, all under the influence of a great director.


*Inception*

I'm not sure what more can be said about this that hasn't already been said. It's one of the best films of 2010, if not _the _best film, and I consider it as much of a modern classic as _The Matrix_ was a decade ago. Intelligent, fantastic acting, great story, outstanding execution of everything, including some phenomenal mind-bending special effects. If you haven't seen it, then do so as soon as you fucking can.

*10/10*


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Blackjack said:


> *Moon*
> 
> Still a *10/10*. Watched it because I wanted to hear the soundtrack, got sucked in again. I honestly think that it might be the best film of 2009.



We were looking at Netflix streaming offerings late Saturday night and I usually pass on sci-fi (thank 2001 and the original Star Trek movie for this), but Sam Rockwell always makes me happy and I remembered your review and rating of _Moon._ I'm so glad I did. Rockwell was amazing. I felt the isolation and loneliness. It kept us both awake and very much "into it" throughout, but I admit I think I need to watch it again to make sure I understand the ending correctly. I believe it's just as it seemed, but I want to be sure.

I'll hold off on a rating for now, but I'm leaning towards a strong 8 or 9/10.


----------



## Mishty

Devil - *9/10*



> A group of people trapped in an elevator realize that the devil is among them.




I wanted to watch this one in the theater to get it's full loud effect, but never got around to going. Shame. Because the movie is full of black screen with some seriously eerie sounds. It's not overly scary really, it's more of a dark drama than a thriller. I'm not to sure why I enjoyed it so much, I watched it twice back to back, and found it really simple, really dark, and entertaining. I think what got me the most was the ending. It made me kind of wonder, about...stuff. I've been obsessed with the Devil and all his forms since I was little girl, and this Devil in this form(in this film), had me a little on creeped out side. 

_Apparently_ M. Night Shyamalan's lost his touch, well I've liked everything he's put out, so maybe I'm biased. I love his movies, the set ups the puzzles, the intense emotionally thick plots. all of it.


----------



## olwen

True Grit - 9/10

I haven't seen the original, but seeing the Cohen Bros. version leaves me to wonder if the original is as good. Jeff bridges has played this gruff drunken looser character before, only this one has a gun. No surprise there. Matt Damon manages to transform himself into a loquacious texas ranger with an awesome beard and a gun. Newcomer, Haliee Steinfeld is truly captivating as their clever, well spoken gun toting employer out for revenge. She manages to carry her own weight with these seasoned actors, and she is one to watch. The Cohens have made another period movie with their usual attention to detail with a high body count. Oscar noms for best picture, best (supporting) actor/actress are sure to follow.


----------



## Saoirse

olwen said:


> True Grit - 9/10
> 
> I haven't seen the original, but seeing the Cohen Bros. version leaves me to wonder if the original is as good. Jeff bridges has played this gruff drunken looser character before, only this one has a gun. No surprise there. Matt Damon manages to transform himself into a loquacious texas ranger with an awesome beard and a gun. Newcomer, Haliee Steinfeld is truly captivating as their clever, well spoken gun toting employer out for revenge. She manages to carry her own weight with these seasoned actors, and she is one to watch. The Cohens have made another period movie with their usual attention to detail with a high body count. Oscar noms for best picture, best (supporting) actor/actress are sure to follow.



Agreed. I haven't seen the original either but now I don't really have the desire to. Bridges and Damon were so great together and amidst all the killing and chasing, they both managed to have some moments of comedy... not too much to change the feel of the movie, but just enough to make you snort and be caught off guard when the action picks up again


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

very cool deadly 'frisbee' (lol) fight sequences. And I'll always dig Jeff 'The Dude' Bridges & music by Daft Punk. I'll give it 7 outta 10 Christmas cookies.


----------



## None

The King's Speech- 9/10 - Very engrossing, amazingly shot, and superbly acted film. There are many funny moments that come from the scenes between Rush and Firth, and they interplay and dynamic between the two actors is a treat. The way the film looks is incredible and the costume design is top notch. Some of the subtle camera angles in this are sublime like the scene between Rush and Firth after the death of King Geroge V. Plus, Helena Bonham Carter isn't terrible and actually manages to give a strong human performance. Definitely going to win a bunch of awards because of subject matter, but it manages to be more than simply a man overcoming adversity, but infusing elements that on their own would be tedious and hohum transforming this into a spectacular film.

127 Hours - I give it one thumb up...


No, but seriously - 8/10

I find Danny Boyle to be a talented director, but Slumdog Millionaire was simply a piece of slochk that nearly made me hate the director. So, when I heard that he was doing a movie about that one dude who had to chop his arm off to get out from behind a rock, I was cautiously optimistic that he might do a film that shows the flashes of brilliance he has had prior. Ultimately, it was hard to watch this without comparing it in the back of my mind to Buried, which does the one man on screen for an hour and half a whole lot better than this where the intensity and frustration is far better done. James Franco is great and manages to give a touching performance that is funny and harrowing, even if I didn't necessarily feel bad for the character (as he himself admits his selfishness, and his responsibility for his predicament) in the same way I didn't feel bad for Grizzly Man. Boyle's direction is great in this and the stylized flourishes in this are great and what helps keep the movie from getting tedious, however, the flourishes end up detracting during one scene where Ralston is talking to the camera should have had no sound effect under it to give more poignancy to the scene. The problem with the movie is that since the story is well circulated the viewer if they've paid any attention to the news or read an article about the movie know what happens, and thus are waiting for Ralston to cut his arm off. Also, even though the film does manage to squeeze as much tension and suspense as it can from the material, and does it's best to give the viewer an uncertainty of Ralston's fate; but the viewer knows that he will make it out. It is well made, but something is missing that keeps me from really loving it, but certainly it was better than Slumdog Millionaire and I am looking forward to whatever Boyle directs next.


----------



## Scorsese86

A Somewhat Gentle Man - 9/10

A somewhat brilliant Norwegian film.


----------



## Scorsese86

The Girl Who Played with Fire - 8/10

A great sequel.


----------



## oceanmachine

Blackjack said:


> *Moon*
> 
> Still a *10/10*. Watched it because I wanted to hear the soundtrack, got sucked in again. I honestly think that it might be the best film of 2009.



sorry, i've jumped in at the end of the thread and saw this quoted and felt that i had to comment on the quoted post.
although i think that moon is a good film, and i do like the soundtrack too, i don't think that it's a 10/10 film. my reason is this; the claims and reviews said that this film is as important as bladerunner, but i don't see it. as what is claimed to be an epic sci fi movie, it's too short and there isn't either either enough substinance or food for thought to give it that credit.
as a stand alone film, it poses a question about identity. but is this not something that bladerunner did some twenty odd years prior? who we are, how long we have, if i think therefore am i not, are things that bladerunner approached us with. but this film is just recapping on this in a diluted way and not done as well.
also, i feel it needs to be capped up on the cinematic visuals of the film. i have to agree, there are few films that equal some of the visuals that are in this film. my heart almost melted when i was the earth shots from the moon. but this is nothing really new, so to speak. epic science fiction cinematography has existed since the sixties. trying to compete with stanley kubrik is like trying to compete against an olympic gold medal swimmer. no matter how good you are, you will struggle hard to even keep up with such magnificence. as a hommage, it works well. but that's all it achieves. it doesn't break anything new, and that's what it lacks. it doesn't further science fiction. in a world of computer generated imagery, there seems to be little that is breaking boundaries in the one area of cinema that it should be smashing them. it's such a shame, because this is a film where this should be happening. such a movie that seems like someones dream has fallen short of what is expected. plus the addition of a 'guardian a.i. unit', even if more sympathetic and loveable than hal, hasn't helped its cause at all.
now, in defense of the movie, this is only a part of a trilogy. there is going to be another film. it will not be a sequel so to speak, but it will connect itself firmly to the film before. i feel that when all three films are made that everything will slot together, and what is a film that doesn't live up to full expectations of what it could have been, the trilogy as a whole will be one that cements itself in sci fi history as something that worked. there have been dire attempts in the last seventeel years at franchising an idea into trilogys. the matrix is the greatest example of this. jusassic park, even though not intended as a trilogy, has suffered the same fate. but this film doesn't seem to tell a whole story in one film, therefore it has allowed itself to carry on in another film without having to live up to an expectation of its prior.
all in all, i feel this film is not enough to capture peoples heart on its own, but as a dream of the writer/director who sees it as only a thrid of his intentional goal of what should be, it's definately a good starting point as of what is to come





now onto the question; the last film i watched is called pi. it's a film about a guy who is looking for a mathematical formula to predict the stock market, which turns out to give the hebrew name for god. it's an independant film, and one that definately sticks out. if you like films that are a bit off the path and not to the general taste, i really strongly advise you watch this. it's the best film i've seen in years


9/10 purely on accessability to a mainstream audience. it's more a buff kind of film than something that the general public would enjoy


----------



## LovelyLiz

*A River Runs Through It*: 8/10

This was my first time seeing it. What a lovely movie.


----------



## Oirish

True Grit (2010)
6/10...maybe a 7.
This was a good film with solid acting throughout and a good script. However, the ending was awful. It was really just another remake that did not need to get another go round. The original was far better. I also have a bit of a problem remaking the only film to earn The Duke an Oscar. Duder was a badass and the young girl was outstanding but it left much to be desired.


----------



## evilvampire

ok I just got done watching this movie focused on a Ballet dancer called Black Swan. Although I dont know a damned thing about ballet it gave me a little insight as to how difficult and strenuous it is. I must say the movie got a little strange in parts which I loved. I definately enjoyed it more than what I expected. I would give it a 7 or a peronable 2 fangs up!


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ - 9/10

A great ending to a great trilogy. Again, it was the extended version. I haven't seen the theatrical cuts, but this must have benefited from being about 35 minutes longer. The third act, with the trial, was just brilliant. And Noomi Rapace rocks!


----------



## HottiMegan

The A Team 7/10
This was a fun turn your brain off for an hour and a half action movie. It made me reminisce of my young childhood with the show. I barely remember it since i was so little when the show was on. The plot wasn't terribly thick and they just had to put Jessica Beal (not a fan) in the movie. I did enjoy the ride though.


----------



## Blackjack

*Once*

This film was fucking beautiful. 

A brilliant and charming film, brief enough that nothing feels wasted; but more than that, just about everything feels as though it fills out the minutes as much as possible in its own way- musically. It's called a "modern-day musical", which is an accurate description for it, since the back stories of the (unnamed) main characters are revealed mostly through the songs that they write and play and sing. And yet the music doesn't take center stage by itself at the cost of story or anything- the story is woven into the music, and it seldom pushes the drama and emotion out of the way.

The scene early on in the film featuring the award-winning song "Falling Slowly" is purely magical, as well. It sets the tone for the rest of the film with its hope and optimism.

Another thing that I like about the film is that so much of it feels real. Although the interactions are occasionally awkward, the cinematography is almost in a documentary style with a camera that shakes and pans across several faces that aren't acting but are focused on what they're doing. It feels like most of the scenes are unscripted or ad-libbed.

Simply put, I fucking love this film and people should see it. Despite romanticism and sentimentality it won me over completley and I can't give it any less than a *10/10*- especially considering its ending.


----------



## patmcf

Oirish said:


> True Grit (2010)
> 6/10...maybe a 7.
> This was a good film with solid acting throughout and a good script.* However, the ending was awful*. It was really just another remake that did not need to get another go round. The original was far better. I also have a bit of a problem remaking the only film to earn The Duke an Oscar. Duder was a badass and the young girl was outstanding but it left much to be desired.



I found it so very interesting that the Coen Brothers chose the "Wild West" show to be the final resting place for Rooster Cogburn. This is an allusion to William Cody, more commonly known as "Buffalo Bill," and his late 19th early 20th century traveling show of "historical fact" which attempted to capture the nostalgia of the wild west. _True Grit_ is set in the latter half of the 19th century and the intent behind the character of Cogburn is a representation of the last true wild western warrior who was becoming a thing of the past in an increasingly urbanized America defined by industrialization. The fact that Cogburn ends up in a "Wild West" show is evidence that such men were becoming artifactual at this point in history. 

To put it in colloquial terms, the ending is necessary to underscore the purpose of _True Grit:_ memorializing the American cowboy. 

As mentioned, William Cody was the man responsible for creating the "Wild West" show. In contrast to contemporaries such as Frederick Jackson Turner who posited with the "Frontier Thesis" that the American nation was founded through agrarian settlement, Cody believed that the bullet, not the frontiersmen, was the pioneer of America. This bullet was fired from the guns of men such as Cogburn in _True Grit._ By putting the main character in a "Wild West" show at the end of the film the Coen brothers are also toying with metafiction. Much like William Cody's attempt to provide an entertaining history of the wild west, the Coen brothers are doing the same. 

For many of the positive reasons you have listed and for the reason listed above, I would award _True Grit_ a 9/10. The Coen brothers are exceptional film makers and the cast is absolutely excellent.


----------



## GTAFA

_Father's Little Dividend_ (1951) 9 out of 10 They did the double bill on TCM, an interesting study if you only know the recent pair of _Father of the Bride_ films with Steve Martin & Diane Keaton. While I used to be a huge Steve Martin fan, especially in his SNL days, i have found his work increasing painful to watch. When did we fall out of love, Steve and me? not sure. His work in _Dirty Rotten Scoundrels_ was brilliant, even as i loathed the creature he portrayed. I liked him in films such as _LA Story, Pl__anes, Trains & Automobiles, _and _Parenthood, _even if his predominant voice has been whiny and unhappy throughout. I really am so tired of people claiming the original is better and that Hollywood should lay off old films; it's often completely wrong (eg _We're No Angels, _a remake a zillion times better than the original). In this case i was ready to gobble that old line (about the original being better), and wow it's so true. Where the remake is padded (i am still waiting to see a film in which my talented countryman Martin Short doesn't seem to be so busy showing off his talent that he wrecks the film...but thank God, in the Father of the Bride franchise, Short is even _*more*_ irritating than Steve Martin, so i suppose he serves a purpose) the original is taut & lean. I was amazed that i couldn't stop watching even though i was kind of tired. The son-in-law character actually has depths -- unrealized in the remake of course-- while i was riveted by Liz Taylor's performance. I didn't expect her to blow pops (Spencer Tracy) off the screen, but she did several times.

_Little Fockers _10 out of 10 I am liking each successive film more and more. Gaylord (aka Greg) Focker is getting more secure in each film, which makes the comedy far more enjoyable in my opinion; I didn't like the first film the first time i saw it. By the time we get to this, the third in the series, i am full of admiration of the writing, the magnificent performances throughout the cast, and yes, the huge laughs.


----------



## Micara

*Black Swan*

I don't know what the hell score to give this. I am probably the only person who didn't like it. I thought it was weird, indulgent, and campy at times. I will defend myself by saying that I like to go to the movies to be entertained, to laugh my ass off or scream in fright. If you like to go and ponder about the movie you've just seen all night, then that's your business. I never need to see this again. I didn't even really get it. I guess I would give it a 5/10 for WTF.

*Devil*

Classic M. Night- entertaining, but stupid as hell. I can't tell if that's his intention or if he's just that oblivious. He didn't direct it, or even write the screenplay, but he must have found clones of himself to do the job because it was just _so him. _ From the title music, to the dialogue, it was M. Night certified. Watch it for a laugh. 5/10.

*Blackout (2007)*

A creepier trapped-in-the-elevator movie. Much darker and less, well, dumb than Devil. I had it figured out midway, but it still kept me watching. 7/10

*The Voyage of the Dawn Treader*

I really liked it for the most part, up until the blatant Christian propaganda at the end, which had me rolling my eyes. 8/10


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> *Once*
> 
> This film was fucking beautiful.
> 
> A brilliant and charming film, brief enough that nothing feels wasted; but more than that, just about everything feels as though it fills out the minutes as much as possible in its own way- musically. It's called a "modern-day musical", which is an accurate description for it, since the back stories of the (unnamed) main characters are revealed mostly through the songs that they write and play and sing. And yet the music doesn't take center stage by itself at the cost of story or anything- the story is woven into the music, and it seldom pushes the drama and emotion out of the way.
> 
> The scene early on in the film featuring the award-winning song "Falling Slowly" is purely magical, as well. It sets the tone for the rest of the film with its hope and optimism.
> 
> Another thing that I like about the film is that so much of it feels real. Although the interactions are occasionally awkward, the cinematography is almost in a documentary style with a camera that shakes and pans across several faces that aren't acting but are focused on what they're doing. It feels like most of the scenes are unscripted or ad-libbed.
> 
> Simply put, I fucking love this film and people should see it. Despite romanticism and sentimentality it won me over completley and I can't give it any less than a *10/10*- especially considering its ending.



havent seen it, but I love Glen Hansard as he was in one of my favorites movies- The Commitments!!! which is a pretty baller movie if you like a rag-tag group of Irish musicians playing American soul in dirty Dublin town. Plus the soundtrack is awesome!!


----------



## shuefly pie

An oldie, but a goody - Blood Simple

Definitely an eleven.


----------



## SuperMishe

*Easy A* = 8/10

*Devil *= 7/10

*The Town* = 10/10 - Accents were authentic for once. Our Boston accent usually gets murdered. I mentioned this to my sister while we were watching and she said she didn't "hear" any accents. LOL!

*Toy Story 3* = 7/10

*Due Date* = 9/10 - Sorry, it really made me laugh!! lol

*City Island* = 7/10 - What bothered me the most was the way the SSBBW character "moved" in this film. I kept thinking - someone at that weight does *not* move like that. *shrug* jmho.

*Focus* = 9/10 - Excellent story about "looks-ism" and judgement. Just after WWII, William H Macy and Laura Dern are thought to be Jewish because of the way they look. Prejudice, discrimination and violence follow.


----------



## rellis10

Secretary

I'd caught some of this movie before a few years ago and not paid much attention to it. But I watched it in full last night and had a far FAR higher opinion of it.

Both Maggie Gyllenhaal and James Spader are fantastic in their leading roles here, portraying such complex emotions believably and with real depth. Jeremy Davies does well in a supporting role too.

The movie itself lends quite understated qualities, but everything is done very well and it builds to a wonderful finish. Certainly not a film that's easy to watch but it's powerful in it's own way.

Overall...8/10


Phew, I got through all that without mentioning SadoMasochism once.....oh nuts!


----------



## pdgujer148

Winter's Bone |10/10|

Winter's Bone is the best thriller I've seen in a long time. It unfolds slowly, but by the end you are 100% invested in the characters. Jennifer Lawrence is incredible it this film. One of the best performances of the year. 

True Grit |9/10|

This is a great adaptation of Charles Portis' classic novel. I love the fact that they captured the sadness of Portis' ending and that they allowed kept the best of the author's quirky dialogue and laconic humor. All of the actors are great. The cinematography is beautiful. It is just a wonderful film. The best part is you can take just about anyone to it and know they will have a good time.


----------



## willowmoon

*The Lost Skeleton Returns Again* -- This was the sequel to the movie, "The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra". I gotta admit, I was pretty disappointed in this film. It just didn't have enough of the feel of the original film which is basically a parody of 1950's sci-fi movies. The original is pretty damn funny, in my opinion, considering how much I love campy films of that era. But this follow-up movie disappointed me on so many levels. Honestly, it was too long, 90 minutes that probably could have been edited down to 60 minutes and maybe it would have worked better.

Maybe. 

Some jokes got old really quick. It just wasn't as funny as the original. As much as I was hoping this would be a worthy successor to "...Cadavra", it just plain didn't happen. 

Rating: 3.0 out of 10.


----------



## AuntHen

*Donne-moi la main* (or was it le? I don't remember if main is masculine or feminine. anyway I think it translates to "give me your hand") 8/10

Shows the love-hate relationship of twin brothers. The scenery was beautiful and the brother relationship and acting was pretty good. It had some disturbing scenes and images but as a whole I liked it.


----------



## Micara

*True Grit*

Much to my daddy's chagrin, I've never seen the original nor have I read the book. So, basing my opinion on this version, and only this version, I would give it a 9/10. I was most impressed by the performances of the cast. I thought everyone was outstanding, particularly the little girl. One problem I had was that I could only understand about every 5th word that Jeff Bridges uttered. I realize that was part of the character, but still, I probably lost a lot. Also, I didn't love the end, but it was okay. I don't know if the first movie or the book ended differently. But it was definitely a good movie, and I enjoyed it.

Now if only I could talk my daddy into seeing it. He staunchly refuses to, out of allegiance to John Wayne.


----------



## Heyyou

A Few Good Men

9 out of 10

Demi Moore ruins the film. Young Tom Cruise was such a sarcastic guy. Nice, watching it now.

Its a nagging thought to not fall victim to the thought that all these movies now seme high-schoolish to me.. but the Kiefer Sutherland "blind rage at Tom Cruise" on the stand scene.. i could watch it again just for that. WOW great acting there. He really takes you in. Bravo!

"The only thing I have to eat is Yoo-Hoo and Cocoa Puffs, so if you want anything else, bring it with you."

"You dont need to wear a patch on your arm to have honor."


----------



## HottiMegan

Vampires Suck 2/10

I'm glad i rented this for free. I used my Redbox 1st Monday of the month free rental code for this.. I stopped it. It was a really bad movie. I laughed at a few things but I wasn't really entertained. I'm so easy to entertain too! Might be because it spoofed the Twilight saga and i didn't like that saga to begin with either  I was generous with the 2 stars. The movie gave me some laughs. That's why it got 2.


----------



## PamelaLois

True Grit 10/10

I have seen the original and while I really love that movie, I have to say I liked this one even more. If Jeff Bridges and Hailee Steinfeld are not nominated for Oscars I will be shocked. She was brilliant, absolutely fabulous, I can't wait to see what she does next. I love the use of language, the cinematography, the costumes, everything about the movie was perfect. I want to read the book to see just how well the Coens followed it.


----------



## olwen

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World - 10/10

I finally got around to watching this and I was pissed I didn't go to see it in theaters. It's fucking awesome. I had gotten sick of Michael Cera's awkward nice guy looser roles, but this one is by far the best. Plus it was nice to see him play the action hero. The magical realism and rockin soundtrack doesn't hurt either. I gotta admit too that the graphic novel this movie is based on isn't something I would have picked up on my own since it would have been yet another indie with characters who look nothing like me and who have problems I can't relate to, but after seeing the adaptation I'm psyched to read it.


----------



## pdgujer148

It seems way too easy.

Step 1: Gather together an elite squad of British actors and unleash them on a middlebrow American audience and ply them with the suggestion that deep down the royal are “just folks”.

Step 2: ???

Step 3: PROFIT!

The genius of “The King’s Speech” is how adroitly the film handles Step 2.

At this point it isn’t news that Colin Firth can play wound-up, priggish, and sympathetic all at the same time. He has made a career of it. Nor is it any surprise that Geoffrey Rush can pull off being the most charming and charismatic homely person ever. What about Michael Gambon acting regal? Check, he’s fucking Dumbledore for Christ’s sake! Further, expecting Helena Bonham Carter to give a bad performance as a Royal is akin suggesting that her studiedly messy-haired husband is a hack. 

Meanwhile, you have the brilliant casting of Timothy Spall as Winston Churchill and Dereck Jacobi as “surly religious man with a pumpkin head” and you have a hit with just about anyone who felt an ounce of love for Merchant/Ivory or the RSC.

Back to Step 2.

Step 2 is to make a make a great movie regardless of obvious pandering to American Anglophiles. 

Yes, this is a cookie-cutter film ode to the inbred. Honestly, why should I give a fuck whether King George VI stuttered because he had daddy issues? This is America! We have stock cars, cowboys, astronauts and shit!

Still, it works. I was captivated by this Hallmark card of a film. Yes, it is 100% manipulation, but it is brilliant manipulation. Screw the truth! I want to believe that a monarch uttered Carlin’s seven dirty words and that George VI found his voice on the cusp of WWII because Geoffrey Rush made a blanket fort and pretended to be a conductor.

This is the kind of stuff that makes Jersey neophytes giddy and 50-something Midwesterners weepy. This is CLASS!

Regardless, ignore me, because the film is compelling. Honestly It is well written, it is well acted, it makes people feel good, and it sells popcorn, and it is better than I am letting on.

Oh, sorry! 

9/10


----------



## Mishty

Me and Orson Welles - *8/10*



> A teenager is cast in the Mercury Theatre production of "Julius Caesar" directed by a young Orson Welles in 1937.



I laughed my ass off, the actors seemed to go together like bread and butter, and the plot was simple and to the point. Christian McKay is one of my favorite actors now. 

__________________________________________________________

Splice - *7.5/10*



> Two young rebellious scientists are told by their employers to halt groundbreaking work that has seen them produce new creatures with medical benefits by splicing together multiple organisms' DNA. They decide to secretly continue their work, but this time splicing in human DNA.



Freaky ass weird movie starring Sarah Polley and Adrien Brody.

"It" aka Dren was so beautiful and creepy,





the special effects weren't to out there for me, it was _almost_ believable. 

__________________________________________________________


Resident Evil: Afterlife - *5/10*



> While still out to destroy the evil Umbrella Corporation, Alice joins a group of survivors who want to relocate to the mysterious but supposedly unharmed safe haven known only as Arcadia.



I played the video game as a kid, so of course I'm biased, but I love zombies, and I loved this movie(mainly the ending). I kinda feel like it had nothing new to offer, but the awesome still frames and fight scenes made up for it. 


__________________________________________________________


Hounddog - *9/10*


> A drama set in the American South, where a precocious, troubled girl finds a safe haven in the music and movement of Elvis Presley.



I found this little viewed film on Netflix and only after watching it and crying my eyes did I google to find out it's the "Dakota Fanning Rape Movie". It's so much more than that! I really, really enjoyed this movie! The actors really flowed well together, even if you only got glimpses of who they were as characters. The plot was nice and simple, the soundtrack added a punch and the scenery was very Southern, and all accents were portrayed nicely. David Morse and Robin Wright stole the scenes they were in.


----------



## willowmoon

Mishty said:


> Devil - *9/10*
> 
> I wanted to watch this one in the theater to get it's full loud effect, but never got around to going. Shame. Because the movie is full of black screen with some seriously eerie sounds. It's not overly scary really, it's more of a dark drama than a thriller. I'm not to sure why I enjoyed it so much, I watched it twice back to back, and found it really simple, really dark, and entertaining. I think what got me the most was the ending. It made me kind of wonder, about...stuff. I've been obsessed with the Devil and all his forms since I was little girl, and this Devil in this form(in this film), had me a little on creeped out side.
> 
> _Apparently_ M. Night Shyamalan's lost his touch, well I've liked everything he's put out, so maybe I'm biased. I love his movies, the set ups the puzzles, the intense emotionally thick plots. all of it.





Micara said:


> *Devil*
> 
> Classic M. Night- entertaining, but stupid as hell. I can't tell if that's his intention or if he's just that oblivious. He didn't direct it, or even write the screenplay, but he must have found clones of himself to do the job because it was just _so him. _ From the title music, to the dialogue, it was M. Night certified. Watch it for a laugh. 5/10.



And I just now watched "Devil" last night and totally loved the film, I thought it was definitely effective in keeping my interest throught the entire film. And that's FAR more than I can say about "The Village" or "The Happening." Even though it's not "truly" an M. Night film for the reasons Micara mentioned above, it's probably the best one since "The Sixth Sense." Highly recommended, I'd give an 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## Scorsese86

*Stalag 17* - 10/10

William Holden + Billy Wilder + WW2 + dark humor = masterpiece. Why the hell haven't I seen this film before?


----------



## shuefly pie

*Disgrace* 

John Malkovich stars in this very good adaptation of J. M. Coetzee's novel by the same name. 

It is such a tight film, that I am reluctant to say anything about it, for fear of saying too much. 

Check out the trailer *HERE*.

"Disgrace" is one of those movies that is uncomfortable to watch, but too compelling to turn off. 

7.5/10



.


----------



## LovelyLiz

shuefly pie said:


> *Disgrace*
> 
> John Malkovich stars in this very good adaptation of J. M. Coetzee's novel by the same name.
> 
> It is such a tight film, that I am reluctant to say anything about it, for fear of saying too much.
> 
> Check out the trailer *HERE*.
> 
> "Disgrace" is one of those movies that is uncomfortable to watch, but too compelling to turn off.
> 
> 7.5/10
> .



Did you read the novel, too? Coetzee is a master.


----------



## shuefly pie

mcbeth said:


> Coetzee is a master.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Anm4521

Salt
5/10


----------



## Micara

Conviction 9/10

A movie based on a true story about Betty Anne Waters, whose brother spent 18 years in prison for a crime that she believes he didn't commit. Betty, a high school dropout, puts herself through college and law school just so she can take his case and prove his innocence.

I was really impressed by this movie and the perfomances of the actors, notably Hilary Swank and Sam Rockwell. I think Sam Rockwell is so underrated- I pretty much love everything he's done. Minnie Driver is also good as the sidekick. 

This movie begs the question- how much of your life would you give up for a loved one? 

For a little extra, google the actual Kenneth Waters and read about his real story.


----------



## Miss Vickie

My son was recently in town and so we saw a few movies.

Tron 3D IMAX. Overall 7/10, though I'd see it again (and actually I've seen it twice). The visual stuff? Fabulous. The graphics were intense, crisp, and appropriate to the movie. Jeff Bridges? As always, The Dude abides. However, the plot had holes you could drive a semi through, and to call the dialogue cheesy would be an understatement. But the visual stuff, Jeff Bridges, and even Michael Sheen's over the top performance made it worthwhile. I just wish they'd taken a little more time for the little things... like plot, consistent environmental rules and dialogue.

Megamind. 8/10. Great story, lots of fun. I think it's the first "kids movie" I've been to in nearly a decade, and it was great. Can't wait to see Despicable Me.

The King's Speech. 10/10. Geoffrey Rush and Colin Firth were incredible, and Helena Bonham Carter, who I cannot stand, did a great job and I may be warming to her. The story was beautifully, sensitively and humorously told. The sets, costumes, and music were lovely. Dialogue? Gorgeous. 

I can't think of one negative thing to say about it. It's definitely one I'll buy when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## HottiMegan

Flipped 10/10

This was a really sweet, good movie. It's about a couple of junior high kids telling their love story. It flips perspective from the boy who was reluctant of the girls affections at first and then shows her side of the story. It was a great movie. I laughed and even got teary here and there. It was so good. I think we'll probably buy this one.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

My Best Friend's Girl 8/10

Hilarious, to boot! About a guy (Dane Cook) is a complete asshole to girls to get them to run back to their previous boyfriends. I'm a big Dane Cook fan and had heard rave reviews on this movie from friends, so I bought it before seeing it. Definitely worth the $10 I paid for it lol


----------



## willowmoon

*The Last Exorcism (2010)* - Watched this movie today -- I gotta say I enjoyed most of the movie but wasn't a big fan of the ending -- it almost seemed like it was an ending that was tacked on as somewhat of an afterthought. But the overall movie was pretty decent. The girl who was possessed though ..... she honestly looked like she could be Michael Cera's long-lost sister or something. 

Some stomach-turning moments for sure. Definitely worth renting, it would get a better review if it weren't for that darned ending. 

I'd give it a 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## deanbpm

Slacker 7/10


----------



## mel

City Island ~ 9.25


----------



## Saoirse

How Do You Know dont even bother/10

love everyone in it, but the story was lame and it draaaaaggggeeeed like motherlicker.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

An Education 8/10

Really wonderful performances by the whole cast, especially Carey Mulligan in the lead and Emma Thompson in a small supporting role. Captured the spirit and look of the time very well (early '60's Great Britian) and reminded me of another favorite film about the same era "The Prime of Miss Jane Brody" only less of a creep factor.

It can be streamed on Netflix now.


----------



## moniquessbbw

Letters to Juilet

2/10
I was bored and it was very over acted. It was a bad love story.


----------



## rellis10

Moon

Second time around, since the first time I was half asleep and not paying attention as much as I should have been. Thank god I decided to watch it again.

Sam Rockwell is fantastic. I liked him as an actor before but he really does a great job carrying the film on his shoulders here. He does very well displaying the wide range of emotions for the part/parts in the film. Intense, funny, lonely, sad, angry...so much in one performance. Kevin Spacey also deserves a mention for the voice of GERDY the computer, both robotic and friendly, almost human.

The soundtrack is expertly executed too, providing tension and a very haunting atmosphere. It does a wonderful job of complimenting every scene with subtlety.

The plot is well put together, intriguing and revealed well over the course of the movie. I really can't fault the pacing of the movie too. The visuals and cinematography are amazing, emphasising the lonliness of Rockwell's situation and the claustrophobia.

Overall: Amazing movie, a fantastic vehicle for Rockwell's superb talent. 9/10


----------



## frankman

*Megamind*

Although I haven't enjoyed anything Will Ferrel has done since Anchorman, I must say this was one of his more subtle features, and he didn't bother me. The jokes in Megamind are clever, the premise is fun and touching, and not since Dr Horrible did an audience empathise so much with the villain.

*8 - 10*

*Buried*

What could have been a brilliant movie (the premise alone is gold), got botched by sheer stupidity. Ryan Reinolds is not to blame, he acts his ass off, is totally believable and carries the movie pretty much on his own. But many logic flaws make it hard to suspend the disbelief, especially with such a "realistic" ending.

*6.5 - 10* for the movie
*9 -10 *for Ryan. The man can act.

*Get him to the Greek*

Not half the movie Forgetting Sarah Marshall is, this one still has some of the funniest scenes in comedies. It is worth watching for a surprisingly stellar P Diddy, but it lacks the heart of Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Cameos galore in this one, plus a great soundtrack.

7*.5 - 10* Fuzzy walls.


----------



## HottiMegan

Dinner For Schmucks
8/10
This was a funny movie. Kind of painful because you feel for the Steve Carell character. It was a funny movie and the cast was great. I had to watch it twice this week since hubby was called into work the first evening i watched it. It was just as enjoyable the second night


----------



## Scorsese86

Teenage Paparazzo - 7/10

Interessting documentary by Adrian Grenier, who starts hanging out with a paparazzi, to learn what makes them "stalk" celebrities. This particular paparazzi is only 13. Lots of comments from various stars... including a shockingly "normal" appearance by Paris Hilton, (she seems to be one of the sanest persons in the whole film!).


----------



## frankman

HottiMegan said:


> Dinner For Schmucks
> 8/10
> This was a funny movie. Kind of painful because you feel for the Steve Carell character. It was a funny movie and the cast was great. I had to watch it twice this week since hubby was called into work the first evening i watched it. It was just as enjoyable the second night



I thought it was particularly painful for Paul Rudd. Steve Carell's character was gloriously impervious to the snide assholery abound in the rest of the characters, which made it a good watch for me too. But your right, he's the heart of the movie.

"...and everybody said you can't fly a kite in a thunderstorm, to which Ben Franklin responded: you can if it is an ELECTRICAL kite!" That bit had me pissing my pants.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Shrek Forever After (7/10)

It didn't have as many funny moments in it as the previous movies but it's DEFINITELY an improvement over Shrek The Third!! A decent attempt at closing out the series. I enjoyed the whole, "what my life would've been like if.." I admit I get drawn into characters pretty easily and actually cried towards the end. Big sap, I am lol


----------



## Scorsese86

Get Low - 8/10

I wasn't surprised that I really liked this one: Robert Duvall and Bill Murray in a quirky indie, set in the deep South = it has "me like" all over it! A gem.


----------



## Christov

*Toy Story (1+2+3)*

One of the most competent, charming, and thoughtful trilogies of the past twenty years (four more years until it reaches the 20th anniversary, holy shit I feel old now). Beautifully done, and supremely crafted.

*You've got a friend in me/10*


----------



## None

Dead Man - 9.5/10

You William Blake?

Yes I am. Do you know my poetry?


----------



## shuefly pie

Christov said:


> *Toy Story (1+2+3)*
> 
> One of the most competent, charming, and thoughtful trilogies of the past twenty years (four more years until it reaches the 20th anniversary, holy shit I feel old now). Beautifully done, and supremely crafted.
> 
> *You've got a friend in me/10*


Sounds good! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Heyyou

Ordinary People (Robert Redford, 1980) . .Im mid-way through it. Just upgraded from 9 out of 10 to 10 out of 10 ( I was going to say it was slow, now i see everything coming together and it is my first time viweing this 31 year old film. Genious! Almost perfection, if not perfection.) _That Movie.. Actor.. thread is wonderous!_

I really identify with some things in this film, and i had to pause.. because the characters are revealing their depth. I thought the mom was some kind of prick and the dad was cool, now i see what the dad and mom are haunted by. Wow. Just.. wow. I almost had a flashback it hit so close to something in my life!

.. and why did I pause this fine movie?

Psychiatrist: "And what do you think?"
Kid: "You know what I think? I think you are married to a big fat lady, and you go home and you F**K THE LIVING DAYLIGHTS OUT OF HER!"
Psychiatrist: "... Sounds good to me."

I found this exchange most relevant to DIMS!

.. resume movie.


----------



## pdgujer148

*Catfish |8/10|*

There is some controversy as to whether Catfish is a legitimate documentary or an elaborate put-on. It doesnt matter. Catfish is a tense fascinating film that transcends being a cautionary tale about internet dating and ends up being a shattering film about loneliness, loss, and identity in the age of Facebook. 

Im not going to talk about the plot of the film. I saw it with no prior knowledge of the plot, hype, and controversy surrounding the film and I think I think that is one of the reasons I liked it as much as I do.
*
Season of the Witch |6/10|*

The most disappointing thing about Season of the Witch is that it isnt as bad as I hoped it would be. I mean any film starring Nic Cage and Ron Pearlman battling demons in medieval Europe has to be good for some unintentional laughs right? 

Well, there are a few, but Cage and Pearlman are comparatively reserved, and while the film is definitely not very good there are a couple of well done set pieces that make it worth watching with a six-pack and a pizza.


----------



## BCBeccabae

Exit Through the Gift Shop 
8/10

I don't generally watch documentaries, but this one held my attention considerably well.
It was intriguing, and the way it focused on each character/artist at a time was nice.
The twist in it and the overall message that it gave after watching the whole thing was pretty awesome and humorous in a fucked up way.


----------



## Christov

BCBeccabae said:


> Exit Through the Gift Shop
> 8/10
> 
> I don't generally watch documentaries, but this one held my attention considerably well.
> It was intriguing, and the way it focused on each character/artist at a time was nice.
> The twist in it and the overall message that it gave after watching the whole thing was pretty awesome and humorous in a fucked up way.


Did you watch it with the special 2-D glasses? 

If I could, I'd live my entire life wearing those things.


----------



## deanbpm

Enter the Void 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI89ovR36r0


It is quite hard to sum it up in a few sentences really but it is the most original film I have seen for years.


----------



## Scorsese86

Has any Americans or Brits seen this wonderful, Norwegian film, (_Dead Snow_, from 2009)?

International trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8&feature=related

Great scene:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvRByG04ZME

I know it's been released in both the US and the UK, and has been an international hit... just haven't met any foreigners who has seen it. It's obviously a spoof on every 80s horror film.


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> Has any Americans or Brits seen this wonderful, Norwegian film, (_Dead Snow_, from 2009)?
> 
> International trailer:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4TiNIKQJ8&feature=related
> 
> Great scene:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvRByG04ZME
> 
> I know it's been released in both the US and the UK, and has been an international hit... just haven't met any foreigners who has seen it. It's obviously a spoof on every 80s horror film.



Nazi zombies, dude! I really can't rate it on account of being, well, stupid, but it's kind of awesome in its stupidity, and definitely worth a couple of bucks to rent. Just invite some friends over, have a few drinks and watch undead Germans eat medicine students.

Braaaaaains/10

+ "cheese can be art" for the silliness.
- "I'll go and check the fusebox alone" for the bad decisions made in the movie.


----------



## Scorsese86

frankman said:


> Nazi zombies, dude! I really can't rate it on account of being, well, stupid, but it's kind of awesome in its stupidity, and definitely worth a couple of bucks to rent. Just invite some friends over, have a few drinks and watch undead Germans eat medicine students.
> 
> Braaaaaains/10
> 
> + "cheese can be art" for the silliness.
> - "I'll go and check the fusebox alone" for the bad decisions made in the movie.



Yay!
Someone outside of Norway has seen it!

Norwegian cinema is very... serious. Serious films. Not much fun. So, when this one came out, funded outside the Government program, and was sold to Sundance, it was a big kick in the butt for the Norwegian film industry. Yes, it's stupid, but it's a lot of stupid fun.


----------



## Christov

*Metropolis*

German expressionist class commentary. If you have the patience for it, you'll be rewarded with a deep and visually beautiful experience. 

*BABEL, BABEL, BABEL!/10 *


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> Yay!
> Someone outside of Norway has seen it!
> 
> Norwegian cinema is very... serious. Serious films. Not much fun. So, when this one came out, funded outside the Government program, and was sold to Sundance, it was a big kick in the butt for the Norwegian film industry. Yes, it's stupid, but it's a lot of stupid fun.



Serious or not, some very nice movies were made there. Think _Veisviseren_, _Den Brysomme Mannen_, _Mannen som ikke kunne le_, just from the top of my head. The last one's even kind of funny.


----------



## willowmoon

Christov said:


> *Metropolis*
> 
> German expressionist class commentary. If you have the patience for it, you'll be rewarded with a deep and visually beautiful experience.
> 
> *BABEL, BABEL, BABEL!/10 *



Fantastic movie -- and pretty amazing considering the age of the film. Definitely agree with you, Christov!


----------



## olwen

Christov said:


> *Metropolis*
> 
> German expressionist class commentary. If you have the patience for it, you'll be rewarded with a deep and visually beautiful experience.
> 
> *BABEL, BABEL, BABEL!/10 *



But what is your rating for Metropolis? Also there is an animated version that is just as interesting.


----------



## Saoirse

The chronicles of narnia: voyage of the dawn treader. 9/10

My favorite book of the series! It was amazeballs! The youngest two are growing up and their maturity shows. Their cousin was annoying but kinda cute. Special effects were great and the scenery was gorgeous!

Plus... ben barnes without a crappy italian accent!


----------



## Heyyou

The Mechanic, 1971. 5 out of 10.

I have seen this movie before. It was called Bangkok Dangerous with Nicolas Cage. And that too was a remake of an overseas film of the same title. The newer one was better. Maybe the new one of The Mechanic will be too. (8 out of 10 if you dig 70s scenery from 1971.)

As to movie The Mechanic coming out January 28th, its Jason Statham.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Into the Arms of Strangers 8/10

From Netflix:
Filmmaker Mark Jonathan Harris's Oscar-winning documentary tells the story of an underground railroad -- the Kindertransport -- that saved the lives of more than 10,000 Jewish children at the dawn of World War II. Through interviews and archival footage, the survivors movingly recount being taken from their families and sent to live with strangers in the relative safety of England. Judi Dench narrates

****

I've had this in my instant queue for quite sometime and saw a note by it today that it will only be available to stream instantly until 1/19/11, so I thought I better watch it asap. I'm so glad I did. This felt like one of those movies that will be with you for a long, long time that you'll think of out of the blue one day when you realize how blessed your life is.


----------



## Mozz

Heat - 8 out of 10

good storyline & lots of action


----------



## blueeyedevie

The Town- five.
Just felt like it had been done, and done better when I say done!


----------



## Bearsy

Just watched 127 Hours and I have to say it was really intense, James Franco takes you on a serious ride. It's how I Am Legend should have been, the way Franco carried the movie. 
His acting was nuanced and phenomenal. The way it was cut together, especially towards the end where he starts to go a bit crazy was really well done. Beautiful landscape shots, great soundtrack. The only thing I didn't like was his ex-girlfriend... I think paired with another actor she could have been much better, but his performance was too powerful and her parts just felt out of place by comparison.
I'd give it between an 8.5/10 to a 9/10


And last night I watched Antichrist by Lars von Trier:
Visually beautiful, the pacing was wonderful, the music, the mood, the acting. Everything about it was simply brilliant. And to top it off it was literally the scariest movie I've ever seen.
Lars von Trier is the best filmmaker alive. There are, for all intents and purposes only 2 actors in the entire movie, many have tried to make that work, but only one other film has pulled that off in my opinion(Sleuth 1972, Sir Laurence Olivier and Sir Michael Caine). Also the opening and closing sequences are without a doubt some of the best bits of film artistry I've ever seen and honestly killed some of my desire for film making because I know I'd never be able to make something so beautiful and poignant.
9.5/10


----------



## None

Blue Velvet - 9/10 - Incredibly bizarre and surreal film with amazing cinematography. Lynch's direction is superb and there are so many great scenes like the opening with the flowers and the slow-motion wave and fire truck. Not to mention the brilliantly weird Candy-coated clown scene with Ben and the teleportation followed by the Frank and Jeffrey awkward confrontation while the lady in pink dances on the top of the car to Roy Orbison. Plus, it's a winner for "Heineken? Fuck that shit! Pabst Blue Ribbon!"

The Green Hornet - 7/10 - While it isn't not as surreal as a superhero movie starring Seth Rogen, written by Seth Rogen and Evan Goldberg, directed by Michel Gondry with Christoph Waltz as the villain; the movie is far better than I expected and no where near the train wreck that a Seth Rogen helmed superhero movie would seem. The movie is very funny and I loved the script by Rogen and Goldberg. There are a ton of quotables and if nothing else the first scene with Waltz and a cameo is hilarious, "See that over ther, I got a see-through piano." I liked Gondry's direction a lot and it works the best during the scenes with Kato vision (not to mention it is the only time that 3D is necessary, but it wasn't the worse post-conversion. Granted it is the only post-conversion I have seen, I have no basis for comparison). The fight scenes are properly chaotic and well choreographed with the proper measure of over the topness to continually show that for action to be good it takes proper direction and not a huge collection of geriatric action heroes (No Terry Crewes). Seth Rogen is energetic and gives a spirited performance, and Jay Chou works as Kato. Christoph Waltz gives an interesting and strong performance as a neurotic and idiosyncratic villain who is unsure of how to create a properly menacing identity. Overall, it was worth my money even if I had to see it in 3D.

Black Swan - 9/10 - rewatched this again and still a visceral and striking film. Picked up some things I didn't the first time around and even knowing where the punches come, the scenes still were unsettling.


----------



## Blackjack

*Vanilla Sky*

I'm not entirely certain what to say about this film other than that I really, really liked it. I'm not even sure that right now I can give a proper rating, because I feel like I'd need a second viewing to have a more objective look at it, but if nothing else I found the acting to be pretty fucking good aside from a couple moments where it went a little over the top. Oh, and there's a _lot _of really, really great lines in there that I'm gonna have to pull out and remember.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Dinner For Schmucks - 8/10

Frankly, I'd definitely watch this movie again. Had several LOL moments for me. I love Carell in this and think that him and Paul Rudd make a great pair. Several interesting characters that kept me entertained.

*Lewis' Ventriloquist Wife*: Were you looking down my dress?
*Tim*: No.
*Lewis' Ventriloquist Wife*: Why not?
*Barry*: Tim, were you? Please don't embarrass me.


----------



## Heyyou

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Dinner For Schmucks - 8/10
> 
> Frankly, I'd definitely watch this movie again. Had several LOL moments for me. I love Carell in this and think that him and Paul Rudd make a great pair. Several interesting characters that kept me entertained.
> 
> *Lewis' Ventriloquist Wife*: Were you looking down my dress?
> *Tim*: No.
> *Lewis' Ventriloquist Wife*: Why not?
> *Barry*: Tim, were you? Please don't embarrass me.



"Its like John Lennon said, 'You may say im a dreamer, but im not.'"
- (other person) ".... The only one."
- (Carell) "What?"
- (other person) "No, that was the song, you left out a line."
- (Carell) "No i didnt."



And *Red* 8 out of 10 it was pretty funny maybe it deserves a 9 out of 10 due to it being .. ridiculous.


----------



## Deven

*Gamer*
Starring: Gerard Butler, Michael C. Hall
Rating: 3/10

Holy crap, even Gerard Butler hotness couldn't save this movie. And apparently, the only role I like Michael C. Hall in is Dexter. Bad acting, not-so-great plot, and overall bad directing.


----------



## KingColt

The royal Tenenbaums for the umpteenth time. 10/10 Brilliant movie.


----------



## olwen

Somewhere 5/10

This movie goes nowhere really slowly, and the characters aren't developed enough to make you want to go with them. Not Sofia Coppola's best work. Skip it. I wish I had.


----------



## Mart Grazer

pdgujer148 said:


> I hate to bring bad news, but "Transformers 2" isn't very good.



I too think about the movie was not up to the mark.


*Mart Grazer*
Gurgaon


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Inception - 10/10 I absolutely love how much this movie tripped my mind out.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Maximum Risk.10/10


NEVER EVER get tired of this Van Damme classic! i've watched this movie a million times and enjoy it everytime always!:bow:


----------



## 1300 Class

The A-Team.

I went into this not being a fan of the original series, (before my time and it seemed so cheesy, even for its time) and had read that it was nothing like the original. I really liked it. It wasn't pretentious and was a rollicking good time.

8/10.


----------



## Anm4521

Season of the With 5/10

Black Swan 7/10


----------



## LovelyLiz

Anm4521 said:


> Black Swan 7/10



WHAT?! 7/10?! I hereby choose to never heed your movie reviews.


----------



## Anm4521

lol ok thats fine. I plan on watching it again though. I'm just not that big on ballet so alot of it bored me. But the underlying message in the film is what I dug and feel it needs a second viewing. Do you understand what the movie was actually about?


----------



## Mishty

_When Zachary Beaver Came to Town_ (2003) - *9/10*


> Zachary Beaver, a sideshow attraction also known as the world's fattest boy, arrives in the sleepy town of Granger, Texas.


from imdb

I watched this indie movie in the wee hours of the morning, and didn't know what it was about, I really truly enjoyed myself. The obese boy[Zachary Elvis Beaver] is pretty funny, and a real easy character to love! I haven't really seen anything from Jonathan Lipnicki since Jerry Maguire, but he was a real gem to watch, as a nerdy little Texan, with a Mama(Jane Krakowski) that's run off to find her dream of being a country singer. It wasn't to deep, considering it was made for children, but I was moved. 







Trailer


----------



## Micara

mcbeth said:


> WHAT?! 7/10?! I hereby choose to never heed your movie reviews.



Haha, Eric and I are still squabbling over this movie because he loved it and I didn't like it at all. Now he'll ask me about a movie and I'll say "Well, it was weird.... so you'll probably like it." 

Luckily we both agreed on True Grit when we saw it together last night. Love, love, love! I'm upping my rating to a 10/10 because I actually understood Jeff Bridges this time.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Anm4521 said:


> lol ok thats fine. I plan on watching it again though. I'm just not that big on ballet so alot of it bored me. But the underlying message in the film is what I dug and feel it needs a second viewing. Do you understand what the movie was actually about?



I think so. That's part of why I liked it - I felt like I vibed with it, and was able to come to an understanding of the movie that made sense to me and where things seemed to fit together. That was satisfying. The same cannot be said for movies like _Inception_ where the whole time I was like, WTF?


----------



## pdgujer148

Anm4521 said:


> lol ok thats fine. I plan on watching it again though. I'm just not that big on ballet so alot of it bored me. But the underlying message in the film is what I dug and feel it needs a second viewing. Do you understand what the movie was actually about?



Hint: Watch "The Wrestler" again if you want some insight regarding where Aronofsky is going with "Black Swan". The films mirror one another in fascinating ways. 

What is the difference between cutting your scalp with a hidden razor to add drama to a wrestling match to mangling your feet for the sake of art? Aren't both two heads of the sane coin?

The Wrestler and Black Swan should be viewed as a diptych. Something, something to do with the price of art and the cost of inspiring the human soul.


----------



## The Fez

I'm going to go on record now and give Zoolander 2 a 10/10


----------



## JonesT

The A Team 10/10


----------



## GTAFA

pdgujer148 said:


> Hint: Watch "The Wrestler" again if you want some insight regarding where Aronofsky is going with "Black Swan". The films mirror one another in fascinating ways.
> 
> What is the difference between cutting your scalp with a hidden razor to add drama to a wrestling match to mangling your feet for the sake of art? Aren't both two heads of the sane coin?
> 
> The Wrestler and Black Swan should be viewed as a diptych. Something, something to do with the price of art and the cost of inspiring the human soul.



The body becomes not just the instrument for creation/action (cf the human voice btw), but also in a very real sense, a site for creation. Not only does the wrestler or dancer make things with their body, but they actually make a body along the way; if you're not careful you lose sight of your purpose (wrestling / dancing) and get caught up in the transformation (or is it mutilation) of the self.

That's a good idea: to watch the two in tandem.


----------



## rellis10

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

First off...Jim Carrey. Great performance. It's a testament to him that he can combine his regular wacky performance with very touching emotional scenes and a timid nervousness to the character of Joel and still make it a memorable and remarkable role. There are similar very good performances from Kate Winslet, Kirsten Dunst, Mark Ruffalo, Elijah Wood and Tom Wilkinson.

The idea behind the film is excellent and quirky, just the kind of thing i like. The concept of removing peoples memories of certain things and how they do it is interesting and executed in a great understated way so it seems almost a completely normal activity. In other words, that fact that this weird thing is actually happening doesnt distract you, you accept it is and that it's part of the story without questioning how it's happening.

Stylistically, the film is kept pretty simplistic which was rather surprising. Though simple doesnt mean boring. It's all kept intimate and close to personal lives and emotions so there's alot of homey scenes with just a couple of people there. The story and performances very much paint the scenery here. Some scenes add a splash of colour and changes that grab your attention though it's only to emphasise that there has been a change and it is out of the ordinary.

Also, a note on the soundtrack. Mainly staying in the background it gives a really good understated accompanyment to the story.

I kinda want to compare the whole film to (500) Days of Summer. A quirky, slightly offbeat romantic comedy that gives something new to the genre. And, like (500) Days of Summer, it did enough to make me well up.

Overall: Fantastic film on all levels. Perhaps a little hard to follow in some areas but worth watching over and over. 9/10....though i very much considered going higher.


----------



## Lovelyone

I recently saw:

_Sherlock Holmes_--I'd give it a 7/10
_Get him to the Greek_--also a 7/10. I thought it would be funnier than it was.


----------



## willowmoon

*Inception* - Well for as much as people have been in love with this movie, I figured it was time to actually see it myself. And I loved Christopher Nolan's work especially with "Memento" and "The Dark Knight" ... but this one, while visually impressive in certain areas, was just way too long a movie for its own good. I understood the overall plot & everything, but I gotta be honest, I was pretty bored with the movie. It's not necessarily a bad movie, nothing awful like "Transformers 2: Rise of the Fallen" or "Battlefield Earth", but the movie just drags on and on. 

The movie has an interesting premise to it ... but the overall pacing of the film killed it for me.

I'll give it a 3 out of 10, overall.


----------



## big_lad27

Not really a fan of newly released films, I have not seen anything particularly brilliant at all in the past couple of years.

Im still a sucker for old martial arts films and anime though, was watching Legend Of The Fong Sai Yuk last night, a very old Jet Li flick, so if anyone else on here just so happens to be into old kung fu flicks they should give this a watch  Film gets a 10/10 from me


----------



## KingColt

Zombieland, again. Overall 8/10, just a fun flick to watch over and over, especially the intro.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Austin Powers 2_. Its been years since I had since this film, and I dunno it just doesn't seem as good as I remembered it. It still has its moments and its still funny overall, but its lost its sparkle and alot of the jokes and 'styles', which were parodies in-themselves have been parodied so much. Maybe we've moved on, I don't know and the world has changed or something, but yeah.

7/10.


----------



## CAMellie

Tron: Legacy 4.5/10

Boring, predictable, and the CGI to make Jeff Bridges look younger totally creeped me out!


----------



## pdgujer148

I'm absurdly happy that I get to watch "Micmacs" tomorrow. I didn't even know that it had been released! Saw it at Best Buy; paid $30 for the Blu-Ray sight unseen.

I LOVE Jean-Pierre Jeunet's films. Sure, everybody with 1/8th of a heart loves "Amélie", but I am pretty sure that I am the lone apologist for "Alien: Resurrection". 

I think I've seen "The City of Lost Children" at least 20 times.

Tomorrow = Twice Hopped Beer + Pepperoni and green olives w/ Xtra cheese square-cut thin crust bar pizza + insufferably twee (but f'n awesome!) French cinema = Joy

Take your pleasure where you find it...


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> I am pretty sure that I am the lone apologist for "Alien: Resurrection".



You most likely are... although it does have its redeeming factors despite being overall horrible.


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> You most likely are... although it does have its redeeming factors despite being overall horrible.



The apologist stance is that the producers were insane to hire Jeunet in the first place. In the "making of" doc Jeunet states that he was perplexed as to why the studio wanted him. He didn't think his style was a good fit with the franchise either.

The best way to handle the film (and even enjoy it) is to force yourself to forget that it is an Alien film (which isn't that hard if you try--does anyone consider AVP cannon?) or convince yourself that it is a parody. Then you can sit back and enjoy it for what it is: a goofy, visually interesting, mess of a film chock full of quirky side characters and concepts.


----------



## Blackjack

pdgujer148 said:


> The apologist stance is that the producers were insane to hire Jeunet in the first place. In the "making of" doc Jeunet states that he was perplexed as to why the studio wanted him. He didn't think his style was a good fit with the franchise either.
> 
> The best way to handle the film (and even enjoy it) is to force yourself to forget that it is an Alien film (which isn't that hard if you try--does anyone consider AVP cannon?) or convince yourself that it is a parody. Then you can sit back and enjoy it for what it is: a goofy, visually interesting, mess of a film chock full of quirky side characters and concepts.



Fair enough- that's more or less how it tasted to me anyhow. I've only watched it once, but I remember that as crap as most of it was there _were _good characters and a few cool things to it. I'll have to give it another shot, I guess.


----------



## Mathias

Salt- 5.5/10

Jolie's performance seemed very "blah" in the movie and she had the wide eyed bushbaby look in every scene. Not to mention that in past action movies she's been in the action scenes weren't as intense in this.

A*Team

10/10

I love it when a good movie comes together!


----------



## 1300 Class

_Kick-Ass_. Enjoyed the film quite a bit. This was the first time I'd seen it and was impressed. 
8.8/10


----------



## willowmoon

pdgujer148 said:


> I LOVE Jean-Pierre Jeunet's films. Sure, everybody with 1/8th of a heart loves "Amélie", but I am pretty sure that I am the lone apologist for "Alien: Resurrection".



And oddly enough, this is my second favorite "Alien" film. Definitely better than Alien 3, and the original "Alien" film -- I dunno, I think it's kinda overrated. I finally found a copy of the two-disc edition of "Alien Resurrection" last week and I really enjoyed it quite a bit, particularly the extended cut.

Still though, "Aliens" by James Cameron is BY FAR the best one of all of them. After that movie was made, the bar was placed way too high for any other "Alien" film to even compare. It's in my personal top 5 of movies ever.

Speaking of AVP, the movie "Predators" was pretty damn good too, and I really hope they do make a follow-up film to it.


----------



## furious styles

i don't mind 4, i quite enjoyed it when it came out (then again I was ten years old). my order goes; alien, alien 3, aliens, resurrection


----------



## GTAFA

rellis10 said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> 
> First off...Jim Carrey. Great performance. It's a testament to him that he can combine his regular wacky performance with very touching emotional scenes and a timid nervousness to the character of Joel and still make it a memorable and remarkable role. There are similar very good performances from Kate Winslet, Kirsten Dunst, Mark Ruffalo, Elijah Wood and Tom Wilkinson.
> 
> The idea behind the film is excellent and quirky, just the kind of thing i like. The concept of removing peoples memories of certain things and how they do it is interesting and executed in a great understated way so it seems almost a completely normal activity. In other words, that fact that this weird thing is actually happening doesnt distract you, you accept it is and that it's part of the story without questioning how it's happening.
> 
> Stylistically, the film is kept pretty simplistic which was rather surprising. Though simple doesnt mean boring. It's all kept intimate and close to personal lives and emotions so there's alot of homey scenes with just a couple of people there. The story and performances very much paint the scenery here. Some scenes add a splash of colour and changes that grab your attention though it's only to emphasise that there has been a change and it is out of the ordinary.
> 
> Also, a note on the soundtrack. Mainly staying in the background it gives a really good understated accompanyment to the story.
> 
> I kinda want to compare the whole film to (500) Days of Summer. A quirky, slightly offbeat romantic comedy that gives something new to the genre. And, like (500) Days of Summer, it did enough to make me well up.
> 
> Overall: Fantastic film on all levels. Perhaps a little hard to follow in some areas but worth watching over and over. 9/10....though i very much considered going higher.



FIRST I think comedians are often under-rated for a long time because people are very SLOW to wake up to who they're seeing.
oh you're Bill Murray (guffaw) this must be a comedy
oh you're Robin Willilams (hee hee hee) you can't be serious
oh you're Eddie Murphy (lol) you can't be serious can you
Murphy deserved the oscar for Dreamgirls, an amazing performance. People eventually woke up to the fact that Bill Murray & Robin Williams weren't just comedians. Carrey? same deal. Sometimes he's funny, sometimes he's not. It was only when Robin Williams more or less gave up on comedy for awhile that people noticed what a fabulous actor he was. Have a look at Carrey's work in Batman Forever with Tommy Lee Jones. They're both completely over the top, in --haha-- cartoonish performances.

SECOND the simplistic element is the deliberate artificial surface of a film that wants you to be thinking about it AS film. Compare it to Terry Gilliam's_ Brazil_, another film where you're confronted with a very obvious surface. Both films show us real people --especially the incompetent technicians & bureaucracies that are so much like the people we see nowadays-- rather than impossibly efficient and therefore unbelievable futures. I'd rather have that kind of film than perfect cgi anyday. 

I agree that _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ is a stunning film.


----------



## 1300 Class

_Star Trek (2009)_. I'm not really into the whole Star Trek 'thing', personally I'm much more a 'gater but enough about that. Having heard so much about this, I couldn't believe I was only getting around to seeing it now. Anyhoo, it was a great film in my opinion. I can't comment on the various debates about whether detail 'this or that' fits with cannon or how it properly fits in with the mythology of the Star Trek Universe. So, yes a fine film. 8.5/10.


----------



## Caleb

On the oscar look out at the moment.

Black Swan 5/5 Natalie Portman... who knew?

The Social Network 4/5


----------



## olwen

Australian Lord said:


> _Star Trek (2009)_. I'm not really into the whole Star Trek 'thing', personally I'm much more a 'gater but enough about that. Having heard so much about this, I couldn't believe I was only getting around to seeing it now. Anyhoo, it was a great film in my opinion. I can't comment on the various debates about whether detail 'this or that' fits with cannon or how it properly fits in with the mythology of the Star Trek Universe. So, yes a fine film. 8.5/10.




It's like a retelling...it's a parallel universe so it doesn't really matter if it fits with the canon. It does however make for scintillating debates about how many spocks there should be. LOL


----------



## 1300 Class

_Street Kings (2008)_. Another night, another film. This time _Street Kings_ with Keanu Reeves, Forest Whitaker and Hugh Laurie taking the big name calling. Some people seem to think this film a modern classic, the modern _Chinatown_ or _Serpico_. Obviously Laurie was cast because of the popularity of House, but Reeves actually acts and gets into the role unlike some of his other roles. The plot is alright and the gritty action very good. 8/10.


----------



## Heyyou

The Deer Hunter.

9 out of 10. Never seen a movie quite like this.

"... God Bless America. my home, sweet home. God bless America. My home sweet home."


----------



## Scorsese86

Heyyou said:


> The Deer Hunter.
> 
> 9 out of 10. Never seen a movie quite like this.
> 
> "... God Bless America. my home, sweet home. God bless America. My home sweet home."



Haven't you seen this before?
This is a masterpiece. One of the best "director's film" of the 70s. And I love the ending too.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Date Night_ - 7/10

Simple fun and entertaining. I love Steve Carell and Tina Fey, and they were perfect together. Oh, and a wonderful cameo by Ray Liotta. No brainer, just a lot of fun.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Kommandør Treholt & Ninjatroppen_ - 9/10

(English title: _Norwegian Ninja_)

The "true story" about Norway's favorite traitor Arne Treholt told as a _Kill Bill_/_Thunderbirds_/_Star Wars_/80s revenge action film. About as good as a Norwegian film can get.


----------



## Micara

It's Kind of a Funny Story *9/10*

I thought this was a wonderful movie about a teenager and his time in a psychiatric ward of a hospital. Keir Gilchrist was very relatable in the main role as a stressed out teenager. I truly loved Zach Galifianakis in this movie. He brings a touch of sadness to his usual goofiness. All around I thought this was a brilliant movie. I would give it a 9/10- taking off a point for the ambiguousness of the ending. I just don't like being left wondering about something. So I am going to make it a happy ending in my head.


----------



## 1300 Class

_American Gangster_ _(2007)_. Simply a great film.

8.8/10.


----------



## Inhibited

The fighter ... Best movie i have ever seen.. 10/10

Black Swan ... 4/10

Morning Glory .. 4/10


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I am on a movie budget, so I have to wait for the oscar movies like Black Swan and True Grit to come to the red box.

So, I am behind on new movies, but, I did rent Red and I will be generous..and give it an 7. It was fun and I liked the cast. I liked the movie. 

And then I re-watched one of my favorite movies - Lord of War - 9 out of 10.


----------



## olwen

Dead Ringer - 8/10

Who wouldn't like to see Bette Davis be Bette Davis? It's Bette times two. She plays a set of estranged identical twins, Edie and Maggie, who steal each others lives. The first half is all exposition as you learn how deeply estranged they are and why, but the action soon picks up as the lies and manipulation escalate and Edie finds herself in a heap of trouble and Karl Malden plays the poor sap of a cop who's unfortunate enough to be in love with her. I won't give away the ending, but damn they don't make movies like that anymore. Some 40 odd years later and it still holds up and you're reminded of why actresses like Davis only come along once in a lifetime.


----------



## olwen

Scorsese86 said:


> _Date Night_ - 7/10
> 
> Simple fun and entertaining. I love Steve Carell and Tina Fey, and they were perfect together. Oh, and a wonderful cameo by Ray Liotta. No brainer, just a lot of fun.




Agreed. I liked it too. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Paquito

The Dilemma - 5/10

Eh, I wasn't thrilled to see this movie. It just looked like a standard, I'm-Vince-Vaughn-so-I'll-make-witty-speeches-and-be-a-40-year-old-frat-boy-like-I-am-in-every-movie movie. It was way too dramatic for such a basic plot, but Kevin James and Channing Tatum were good. 

+1 for Queen Latifah and her lady-wood.
+1 for the cutaway scenes.


----------



## AuntHen

Watched "About a Boy" again... I have to say, that I love Hugh Grant in just about everything he is in!! He has a certain charisma I like. 8/10


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Devil 7/10

Thanks to being raised Catholic, Satan movies pack an extra punch for me. This one was pretty fun! Lots of cringing and edge of your seat sort of stuff. I was very pleased.


----------



## Dmitra

Been trying to take more advantage of my Netflix lately so've watched a bunch of pretty cool stuff with only one total waste of time.

Fido - 10/10 (2006) Fun bit about pet zombies with Carrie Anne Moss and Billy Connolly post-Zombie Apocalypse in the Eisenhower Era. Really drove home just how creepy the '50's probably were.

Carriers - 9/10 (2009) Post-Viral Apocalypse escape/road trip with Chris "James T. Kirk v.2" Pine, Piper Perabo, Lou Taylor Pucci, and Emily VanCamp (and the amazing Christopher Meloni). The brothers (Chris and Lou) want to get to the supposed safety of their family vacation spot. Very austere and tense in feeling throughout. I don't want to give away anything but I have personal automatic -1 demerit for a certain plot device being used, despite said device being used in a valid way.

Stacy's Mom - (2009) Negative infinity/10 I thought this thing might have the song in it but it was truly one of the most horrible things I've seen, possibly ever. It purported to be about four young teenage boys (13-ish?) who had crushes on the new neighbor girl's mom. It turned out to be not only banal and puerile but actually painful to watch. Pretty much too painful to even describe further. Stopped watching about 15 minutes in. Ew, ew, ew.

Wristcutters: A Love Story - 10/10 (2006) Dark comedy about a possible post-suicide existence. I think everyone should see this! Features the music of Gogol Bordello (love these guys). Patrick Fugit stars and Tom Waits is his usual incredible acting self. It falls off Netflix on 1st of February. I plan on watching it again, for sure. 

The Amateurs - 7/10 (2005) Stars perennial fave Jeff Bridges and a bunch of other great folks. One of those "Let's Put on a Show" type movies where Jeff is kind of a slacker with big ideas that usually don't come to any good. It felt forced in spots but on a whole a very funny, sometimes moving, picture.

Bickford Shmeckler's Cool Ideas - (2006) 8/10 Patrick Fugit again with Olivia Wilde. College guy has been writing "The Book" of his Cool Ideas which is described as the single unifying theory of everything (sort of the holy grail of modern Physics). It's stolen during a frat party with attendant following craziness. Nerdy and geeky with moments of heart. It reminded me of Butterflies Are Free, the old Edward Albert (RIP) and Goldie Hawn movie.


----------



## KingColt

Hot tub time machine 6/10 Not overly funny, but not bad either.


----------



## GTAFA

_Cyrus_ 9 out of 10. If you've been a step-parent or step-child, i believe this movie will ring so true that at times you will HATE this movie. I know I was really upset at times watching this because it reminded me of what i am living through. Brilliantly written & acted, i recommend it without reservation. It's "9" rather than "10" because of a fundamental question about where such relationships lead; I don't want to give anything away, but let's just say that i wish i could believe the way this film ends.


----------



## Carrie

Redbelt, 10/10. Normally I would probably give this film a 7/10, but the 40-ish seconds of a shirtless Chiwetel Ejiofor doing jujitsu upped its rating considerably. I'm only human.


----------



## Saoirse

No Strings Attached 7/10

Kinda sappy, but cute rom-com. Wasnt my choice to go see, but it was the bestie's turn to pick and all he had to hear was "shirtless Ashton Kutcher".

I LOVE Natalie Portman and she certainly did not let me down. Im not a huge Ashton Kutcher fan because I still see him as Kelso and being a weirdo on Punk'd, but his acting has indeed matured. And he was shirtless. :happy:

and yes... that was Carey Elwes!


----------



## KHayes666

In the past week:


American History X - 9 out of 10 (The ending got me in the gut but what the hell)


Reservoir Dogs - 8 out of 10 (Little elaboration on Mr. Pink would have been nice)


The Bad Lieutenant - 4 out of 10 (As much as the "Ya like sucking cock" scene had me in stitches, the rest of the movie was just depressing)


The Duchess - 6 out of 10 (Those royal dukes of the pasts were more like royal douches. Another depressing movie but a good storyline)


The Dilemma - 7 out of 10 (Vince Vaughn is his usual funny self but once again Kevin James rocks the house. Jennifer Connelly out performs Wynonna Ryder but are we really that surprised? Look for Channing Tatum like you've never seen him before)


The Green Hornet - 8 out of 10 (I wasn't too thrilled of Hollywood remaking a movie based on a tv series that starred the greatest martial artist of all time....and yes I mean Bruce Lee. Lee > Norris. Anyway, once I saw Seth Rogan was involved I felt better. Sure enough Rogan was the funny man. Jay Chou is no Bruce Lee but he had his moments. I never wanted to see Cameron Diaz again but luckily she's not on for very long. Christoph Waltz is on a hot streak of playing the heel to perfection)


----------



## Heyyou

The Contract - Morgan Freeman, John Cusack

7 out of 10. It was ok. I enjoyed it and it wasnt until the very end or just before that i thought i was "just sitting through it."

Its not the best movie of all time, its ok but if you ever have to pass some time and arent being overly critical of what you will and wont watch, check it out. 1 hour 30 minutes short.


----------



## Heyyou

KHayes666 said:


> In the past week:
> 
> 
> American History X - 9 out of 10 (The ending got me in the gut but what the hell)
> 
> 
> 
> Powerful movie, i forgot the ending.. the beginning was RAW and i liked the overall message of change in this movie, and realizing the errors of your past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans starring Nicolas Cage 4 out of 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you told me. I was on the fence on that one and now will pass seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filmofilia.com/2009/10/09/bad-lieutenant-trailer-online/bad_lieutenant_nicolas_cage/
> 
> Lord Of War - Nicolas Cage, 2005 = 10 out of 10. 11 out of 10. Perfect movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KHayes666

Heyyou said:


> KHayes666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past week:
> 
> 
> American History X - 9 out of 10 (The ending got me in the gut but what the hell)
> 
> 
> 
> Powerful movie, i forgot the ending.. the beginning was RAW and i liked the overall message of change in this movie, and realizing the errors of your past.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you told me. I was on the fence on that one and now will pass seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filmofilia.com/2009/10/09/bad-lieutenant-trailer-online/bad_lieutenant_nicolas_cage/
> 
> Lord Of War - Nicolas Cage, 2005 = 10 out of 10. 11 out of 10. Perfect movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about American History X, Edward Norton killed that role to perfection. That was one of Eddie Furlong's last great movies too before he started making mostly crap.
> 
> 
> But I'm afraid you got the wrong Bad Lieutenant. I'm referring to the Harvey Keitel movie from 1992.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mack27

RED..7/10. Formulaic fun.


----------



## Alicia33

The Descent 2
This movie just sucked very badly. I give it a -8 rating


----------



## MissStacie

Eat. Pray. Love
7/10. Julia Roberts was great...the usual from her, Javier Bardem? Would eat him with a spoon...the scenery in Italy, India and Bali were worth it...long movie, though...over 2 hours...invest time...

Due Date
8/10

Love me some Robert Downey Jr...and as he gets older, he just gets hotter. And Zach Galifianakis is a scene stealer almost every time. Some moments were pee my pants funny...some were "eh"....but overall funny little romp...I'd watch again...


----------



## LovelyLiz

*Men Who Stare at Goats*: 9/10

I loved this movie. It was somehow just the perfect blend of quirky, subtle humor I have been in the mood for lately. LOVED it.


----------



## riplee

KHayes666 said:


> In the past week:
> 
> The Bad Lieutenant - 4 out of 10 (As much as the "Ya like sucking cock" scene had me in stitches, the rest of the movie was just depressing)
> 
> 
> The Green Hornet - 8 out of 10 (I wasn't too thrilled of Hollywood remaking a movie based on a tv series that starred the greatest martial artist of all time....and yes I mean Bruce Lee. Lee > Norris. Anyway, once I saw Seth Rogan was involved I felt better. Sure enough Rogan was the funny man. Jay Chou is no Bruce Lee but he had his moments. I never wanted to see Cameron Diaz again but luckily she's not on for very long. Christoph Waltz is on a hot streak of playing the heel to perfection)



"Bad Lieutenant" gets a "4" and "Hornet" gets an "8?!?"

*unsubscribes*


----------



## StickMan

RED with Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich, Karl Urban, and Mary-Louise Parker.

8.5 out of 10

Solid plot, action scenes that straddle the fence between awesome and silly, snappy dialogue and several supremely talented actors having an obviously good time. Looses a point because:

20-8-5-25 11-9-12-12-5-4 13-15-18-7-1-n 6-18-5-5-13-1-14! 20-23-9-3-5!


(To reveal spoiler, solve cipher. numbers separated by dashes represent words. 1=a, 2=b, 3=c, etc)


----------



## Dmitra

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 10/10 I thought it was really good, gritty and a bit tough to watch in places due to violence (rape, murder). I probably won't try to watch the US made version as they'll probably pretty it up. I haven't read the books but feel this movie hinted at depths awaiting me when I do. Will watch the next of the three, The Girl Who Played with Fire, sometime this weekend. The worst part of it being in Swedish was the first few minutes when I had to restrain the part of my brain thinking of the Swedish Chef Muppet saying, "The film go floop dee floop," and other hurdeegurr type things. 

White Oleander - 10/10 Michelle Pfeiffer and Alison Lohman. I didn't watch this when it came out because I thought it looked too weepy in addition to a prejudice of seeing all the blondes with their dewy, perfect sad faces in the advertisements. I like Michelle P. but was put off, despite. Turned out to be the surprisingly raw emotional journey of a young girl going through betrayals, violence, abuse, and death, atop the horror show that the foster care and child services systems can be. Another book on my infinite list to read.

Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief - 7/10 I really tried to restrain myself from having certain thoughts and lost the battle before the movie really got started: Harry Potter and the Grumpy Greek Gods. Ok, that out of the way I still enjoyed this movie though wish the boy that played Percy, Logan Lerman, wasn't so obviously pretty-fied (his hairdo bugged me, too). He did all right, though, as did the other youngsters, especially Brandon Jackson, the satyr guardian. I loved seeing Sean Bean as Zeus (rawr) and so enjoyed Pierce Brosnan's centaur that I found myself hoping he'd charge into more scenes to help out the kinterlings. Melina Kanakaredes must never attempt an English accent again, though.

The Jane Austen Book Club - 10/10 Repeat viewing of this and loved it even more. Hugh Dancy, Maria Bello, and more greats discussing dearest Jane's novels and the interweaving of their influences in their lives. If only real book clubs were this saucy!


----------



## CastingPearls

Let Me In 9/10

While the soundtrack was great, the background music drowned out a lot of the dialogue which is why I couldn't give it a 10 but the story and suspense had me going to the very end.


----------



## Blackjack

*Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmakers Apocalypse*

This is a documentary abou the filming of the film _Apocalypse Now_, and I would say that it is as much of a necessary viewing as that film itself.

It goes from the genesis of it- from George Lucas and John Milius wanting to shoot the film during the Vietnam War itself- to the actual beginning of filming in an area that was occasionally in danger of being assaulted by Filipino rebels; it shows the horrors of shooting the film, Coppola's self-doubt and the uncertain ending and his dreams and nightmares that made it into the film; the toll that it took on the cast and crew.

I can't speak highly enough of this work, especially in light of (or perhaps because of the darkness of) _Apocalypse Now_. I feel that its story and the reality of it rivals that of the film. This is due in no small part to the journey into darkness that the people who worked on the film endured, in parallel to the terrible odyssey of the main character in the story. It is an illustration not of life imitating art or vice versa but the two being intertwined, with the setting being one of the greatest films ever made.

So it gets a *10/10*- to score it any lower would be a crime.

p.s. make sure you watch _Apocalypse Now_ before this, though; seeing what went into it is far more incredible after seeing the whole piece of work.


----------



## Micara

*Sanctum 3D*

First of all, this movie did NOT need to be in 3D. I admit that I am biased against 3D in the first place because I believe it's a ripoff, and those stupid glasses give me a headache. But I do understand why you'd want to see it for some more visually appealing movies like Avatar. But this film was more of a suspense/drama and I felt the 3D was just unnecessary.

Basically, it's about cave divers who get trapped down in an unexplored cave system, but the real story is the dynamic between father and son in a survival situation. 

Supposedly it is "based" on a true story, which could very well mean that I went to Mark Twain Cave in Hannibal, Missouri once and now I can write a movie about it. 

The Good: Um, it was entertaining, for the most part. It kept my interest, but towards the end I was thinking "Come on, already!" And it was under 2 hours long.

The Bad: Unnecessary 3D. Predictable storyline. Unlikeable characters. And I mean very unlikeable. About 5 minutes into the movie, I hated everyone except the main character. It's never a good sign when someone dies dramatically and you just kind of shrug and yawn. Or snicker to yourself.

The Bottom Line: Eh. Did I love it? No. Did I hate it? No. Do I ever need to see it again? No. Do I want to kick Hollywood execs in the ass and tell them to stop making shit in 3D? Yes.

My score: 6/10


----------



## copasgrande

City Island 9/10. Too much fun, and the small side story involving large woman and gaining was WAY too cute. 

The Single Man 9/10. Visually amazing, the movie draws you in with nearly all your senses. The story feels like it wanders a bit, but it ends with a twist.


----------



## 1300 Class

_G.I. Joe & The Rise of Cobra (2009)._
To be honest I was expecting zilch from this film, and it surprised me about how not awful it was. It wasn't great, but was suitable time wasting fodder. My only G.I Joe pre-concepts were basically the Robot Chicken parodies, so I was coming with a clean slate.
6.5/10.


----------



## GTAFA

_Green Hornet _9 out of 10. I almost passed it up because of terrible reviews. WHEN will i LEARN? reviewers are soooooooooooo stupid. So the film doesn't neatly fit into a category, so it doesn't do as expected. Does that matter? i went in with low expectations, and was in love within a half hour. Yes it's violent (should that be a surprise? i don't think so). Seth Rogan plays a goofy character. No surprise there (i like the guys he plays). There's a great deal of talent in this movie (nobody told me!). TOM WILKINSON! Cameron Diaz (okay she's a big name rather than talent, bu she's okay), Edward James Olmos (really good). Christoff Waltz (brilliant...but i hope the poor bugger isn't getting typecast!!). 

I won't spoil it for anyone by telling you about the story. No it's not Shakespeare. If you go into this movie expecting Shakespeare you might be disappointed; but then again if you go see Green Hornet expecting Shakespeare maybe you need to have your eyes checked (!!).

I liked it! What an unexpected pleasure.


----------



## HottiMegan

Buried 10/10
Hubby and I rented this to watch while we had a night away from the kids. We were on the edge of the couch while watching this. It was an awesome movie! This was one of the best suspense movies I've seen in a while.


----------



## pdgujer148

Hatchet 2 |3/10|

Hatchet was a modestly successful riff on 80's horror films. It had a decent mix of sex, comedy, self-referential cameos, and balls to the wall gore. It was stupid, but fun. The sequel lacks the gonzo spirit of the original. It bogs itself down with exposition and only approximates the giddy trashiness of the first film in the final 20 minutes.

127 Hours |10/10|

I was skeptical that a film about a rock climbing accident resulting in a man being trapped for 127 hours in a crevasse and having to saw his arm off with a utility knife would be just an exercise in exploitation and potentially boring. I was wrong. 127 Hours is a profound meditation on our need for connection to others. Also, the pairing of Franco and Boyle is like peanut butter and chocolate.

Buried |9/10|

The reason Ryan Reynolds isn't up for an Oscar for his performance in this film is having a shit agent and the abject snobbery of Hollywood. Reynolds carries an impossible burden: carry a film for 90 minutes in a coffin. In contrast to the above review Franco gets a break every now and again with an hallucination. All Reynolds has to work with is a cell phone, some glow sticks a broken flashlight , and a lighter


----------



## goofy girl

RED - It was a fun movie. I guess....6/10


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

The last movie I watched was Across the Universe and I absolutely LOVED it. It became my favorite movie at only 20 minutes in! I give it a 10/10 not only because I LOVE The Beatles, but it was also beautifully made


----------



## Blackjack

*The Fighter*

Probably Christian Bale's best performance. A really great drama, extremely well-done, and highly recommended.

*9/10*


----------



## Heyyou

The Last Days of Frankie the Fly

10 out of 10.

Kiefer Sutherland at his worst, and perfect for the movie.

Better than "A bronx tale" if you ask me, though the movies arent directly comparable, i saw some parallels.


----------



## riplee

Blackjack said:


> *Hearts of Darkness: A Filmmakers Apocalypse*
> 
> This is a documentary abou the filming of the film _Apocalypse Now_, and I would say that it is as much of a necessary viewing as that film itself.
> 
> It goes from the genesis of it- from George Lucas and John Milius wanting to shoot the film during the Vietnam War itself- to the actual beginning of filming in an area that was occasionally in danger of being assaulted by Filipino rebels; it shows the horrors of shooting the film, Coppola's self-doubt and the uncertain ending and his dreams and nightmares that made it into the film; the toll that it took on the cast and crew.
> 
> I can't speak highly enough of this work, especially in light of (or perhaps because of the darkness of) _Apocalypse Now_. I feel that its story and the reality of it rivals that of the film. This is due in no small part to the journey into darkness that the people who worked on the film endured, in parallel to the terrible odyssey of the main character in the story. It is an illustration not of life imitating art or vice versa but the two being intertwined, with the setting being one of the greatest films ever made.
> 
> So it gets a *10/10*- to score it any lower would be a crime.
> 
> p.s. make sure you watch _Apocalypse Now_ before this, though; seeing what went into it is far more incredible after seeing the whole piece of work.



I loved this movie! Thanks for bringing it into the conversation.


----------



## Blackjack

*Catfish*

An interesting and unique documentary about Nev, a photographer, who begins a correspondence with Abby, a gifted 9-year-old who has been doing paintings of the pictures that he's taken; and then he gets to know her mother, the rest of her family, and in particular her 19-year-old sister, Megan. He lives in New York, they live in Michigan, so the entire relationship between him and the family is online and by phone.

He gets close with Megan, becomes friends with people who she knows on Facebook, and there's a real relationship fostering there... and then things start to not add up quite as well. On a cross-country trip with his roommates (who directed the film- his brother Ariel and their friend Henry), they decide to drop in and surprise Megan.

Although the film is advertised as a thriller (the late-night approach to the farm that Megan had bought and is staying at is where the trailer for the film ends), the mystery unravels with growing speed. And what struck me most about it was how incredibly sympathetic the film became towards Megan and Abby and their family once the truth was figured out. It was fairly touching, really, and I found that to be very surprising.

I can't say what happens. I ask others who've seen the film to also keep quiet about what's revealed. Even though it's not terribly difficult to figure out a good amount of it, there is a sense of mystery and unease that I think is key to the first half of the movie, and without that I'm not sure that it will hook quite as well.

Bottom line, though, is that the film is a unique look at our socially-networked present day, and at less than 90 minutes is the perfect length for this story that likely has echoes in your own lives. *9/10*.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion 9/10.

what can i say about this classic? freakin love this movie it never gets old.classic movie,memorable soundtrack,actors with good chemistry where can you go wrong? lol i would have gave it a 10 if i didn't feel the movie could have been SO better at some parts,but still good though.


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> *Catfish*
> 
> An interesting and unique documentary about Nev, a photographer, who begins a correspondence with Abby, a gifted 9-year-old who has been doing paintings of the pictures that he's taken; and then he gets to know her mother, the rest of her family, and in particular her 19-year-old sister, Megan. He lives in New York, they live in Michigan, so the entire relationship between him and the family is online and by phone.
> 
> He gets close with Megan, becomes friends with people who she knows on Facebook, and there's a real relationship fostering there... and then things start to not add up quite as well. On a cross-country trip with his roommates (who directed the film- his brother Ariel and their friend Henry), they decide to drop in and surprise Megan.
> 
> Although the film is advertised as a thriller (the late-night approach to the farm that Megan had bought and is staying at is where the trailer for the film ends), the mystery unravels with growing speed. And what struck me most about it was how incredibly sympathetic the film became towards Megan and Abby and their family once the truth was figured out. It was fairly touching, really, and I found that to be very surprising.
> 
> I can't say what happens. I ask others who've seen the film to also keep quiet about what's revealed. Even though it's not terribly difficult to figure out a good amount of it, there is a sense of mystery and unease that I think is key to the first half of the movie, and without that I'm not sure that it will hook quite as well.
> 
> Bottom line, though, is that the film is a unique look at our socially-networked present day, and at less than 90 minutes is the perfect length for this story that likely has echoes in your own lives. *9/10*.



Havent seen it, but I think I saw that guy on a talk show. Looked pretty interesting!


----------



## riplee

Released in 1982, "The Grey Fox" stars Richard Farnsworth as Bill Miner, an American stagecoach robber and the first to ever rob a Canadian train. Beautiful scenery/cinematography, good story (based on a true story) and full of charm. Most of the charm comes from Richard Farnsworth's portrayal of Bill Miner, known as "The Gentleman Bandit." After seeing his performance in this movie, I would love to see him in "The Straight Story."

8 out of 10


----------



## Rowan

Paranormal Activity 2.

My mother rented it...and oh my God, I feel like almost two hours of my life was dismally wasted. It was just a regurgitation of the first movie. HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE.

Score: 0....going into the negatives.


----------



## shuefly pie

Social Network

I don't even "facebook" and I thought this movie was fun to watch. 

That said, I don't think it merits all the Oscar buzz, but whatev.

8/10


----------



## Paquito

For Colored Girls - 8/10

Powerful, yet too melodramatic. But easily one of the greatest ensemble casts ever.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

The Wolfman...it was average I give it 5/10


----------



## Webmaster

I saw James Cameron's "Sanctum" last night. It's a grim, tense tale of an underground exploration going wrong when a massive cave system floods. I saw the excellently done 3D version, and it was just as riveting as it gets. No monsters or aliens here, just good old-fashioned suspense. As a diver I loved the underwater scenes, and some of the footage is truly spectacular. Metacritic gave it very average scores, and we were almost alone in the theater, so it's likely not a commercial success. Too bad as it scored a good 8 in my book.


----------



## Kenster102.5

City of God (2002) - 10/10. I thought it was a great guy film for being an foreign film. I know this probably is a vague and stupid look at it, but come on, guy who is just honest and works hard, gets past the trouble, while surrounded by crackheads.

Megamind (2010) - 7/10 for a kids movie it was really well done, loved the dialogue. Also one of my friends noticed that the Roxanne character had thick thighs. Though it kind of was still a bit corny for my age.

Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle (2004) - 5/10 I am not a fan of comedies, it was okay didn't make me laugh so much. Had to watch it because my cohorts were using my laptop.


----------



## CAMellie

"Alice In Wonderland" - 7/10

I had put off seeing this movie for quite some time because, frankly, I thought it looked stupid. I was very pleasantly surprised at how much I liked it. My biggest complaint was that Johnny Depp put too much Jack Sparrow into Hatter. All swishy hand gestures and such. Other than that, it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The Expendables: The me of 2011 gives it a 3/10 but I have to say if it starred all these action stars in their prime circa 1989, I'd be giving it an 11. Aside from Mickey Rourke (who got all the best lines) and Jason Statham (who is still young enough to not really count), it just looked like an exercise in bad male plastic surgery, purposely crappy dialog, a non-existent story and porno-gore.

I'm sort of down that so much of the action had to be CGI: CGI explosions, CGI blood, CGI gore, CGI fire. They can't even set Steve Austin on fire and make it look believable!

In the end, the only redeeming thing would have been for Arnie to come in and wipe them all out with a tactical nuke. Then he'd say a corny one-liner like "I told you boys I was rad!" End scene. Credits.


----------



## shuefly pie

Hard Candy 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424136/?mode=desktop

Not for the faint of heart. Hard Candy is serious stuff. It is not a movie everyone could tolerate. 

It is also incredibly well-acted, tightly shot, well done all the way around.

Hard Candy is a disturbing, uncomfortable, and claustrophobic film and it's also very good.

8/10


----------



## Blackjack

*Das Boot*

A bit long, but one incredible experience. I watched it wearing headphones- and considering how vital sound is to the entire thing, I can't imagine watching it any other way.

Although it's about a German U-boat crew during World War II, there's no real nationalism- many of the characters are rather cynical about the war effort and treat manning the submarine like the job that it is. They're human, and so the audience will get caught up in the thrill as they speed towards the reported location of a convoy; or the shock as a destroyer appears; the tension as the crew falls silent, more than a hundred meters underwater, and the pinging of sonar, in a series of scenes that could very easily be appreciated just as much without visuals.

It's an epic in a claustrophobic space, and it's three and a half hours of my life that were well-spent. *10/10*


----------



## SuperMishe

Blackjack said:


> *The Fighter*
> 
> Probably Christian Bale's best performance. A really great drama, extremely well-done, and highly recommended.
> 
> *9/10*



Watched it last night... I live two towns over from Lowell! It was awesome! Bale was amazing. Collectively, the sisters should win hilarious supporting cast. 10/10


----------



## russianrobot

Blackjack said:


> *The Fighter*
> 
> Probably Christian Bale's best performance. A really great drama, extremely well-done, and highly recommended.
> 
> *9/10*




i agree 

everyone in that movie was great, melissa leo especially


----------



## russianrobot

SuperMishe said:


> Watched it last night... I live two towns over from Lowell! It was awesome! Bale was amazing. Collectively, the sisters should win hilarious supporting cast. 10/10




was lowell really that bad in the late 80's?


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> was lowell really that bad in the late 80's?



Still is really


----------



## Heyyou

The Mechanic (2011, Jason Statham)

8 out of 10, good movie. Better than the original, plot is the same so you can stop watching it before the end... better acting and effects than the first one, which came out 40 years ago, that one got a 7 out of 10 by me.

Statham makes a better Bronson. The remake is done better.


----------



## KHayes666

riplee said:


> "Bad Lieutenant" gets a "4" and "Hornet" gets an "8?!?"
> 
> *unsubscribes*



TBL was a hard hitting NC-17 movie and for the most part it made you want to rip one of the needles Harv was using out of his hand and jam yourself with it because it was sad to see what was right in front of your eyes.

One of the ways I rate movies on a scale of 1-10 is based on their re-watchability. For instance Seven starring Brad Pitt was a 9 the first time you see it and a 9 every time you see it after. However, When a Stranger Calls in a 7 the first time but a 2 the next time because you know when the "scary" parts are coming and it doesn't have the same effect as the first time. The Green Hornet's storyline wasn't as hard hitting but it made me thunderously laugh in the theater and I can't wait to see it again. Seth Rogan movies are usually like that, they get funnier every time you see them.

TBL simply doesn't make me want to see it again that much, plus most of it was content I didn't really care for to begin with...hence the 4.


----------



## shuefly pie

KHayes666 said:


> TBL simply doesn't make me want to see it again that much, plus most of it was content I didn't really care for to begin with...hence the 4.


Yeah. TBL is one of those movies on my short list of films I never need to see again, along with Straw Dogs, A Clockwork Orange and a few others. The first time is the charm(?) with some movies.


----------



## snuggletiger

9/10 Treasure of Sierra Madre. Great story, great moral at the end of the film.


----------



## Blackjack

snuggletiger said:


> 9/10 Treasure of Sierra Madre. Great story, great moral at the end of the film.



Excellent film. Bogart is outstanding in it.


----------



## snuggletiger

To me Walter Huston shines in the film more the Bogart. Although Bogart changes the most and the film really is about his personality changes. Best part to me is the whole scene after he thinks he's shot Curtain.


----------



## Blackjack

snuggletiger said:


> To me Walter Huston shines in the film more the Bogart. Although Bogart changes the most and the film really is about his personality changes. Best part to me is the whole scene after he thinks he's shot Curtain.



Oh yeah, Huston makes the film. (I couldn't recall his name off the top of my head!) Absolutely worthy of the Academy Award he got for it.

I think that might be my fave Bogart performance, though I've only seen a few.


----------



## snuggletiger

Next Bogart Film I am in the mood to see is "The Maltese Falcon"


----------



## riplee

KHayes666 said:


> TBL was a hard hitting NC-17 movie and for the most part it made you want to rip one of the needles Harv was using out of his hand and jam yourself with it because it was sad to see what was right in front of your eyes.
> 
> One of the ways I rate movies on a scale of 1-10 is based on their re-watchability. For instance Seven starring Brad Pitt was a 9 the first time you see it and a 9 every time you see it after. However, When a Stranger Calls in a 7 the first time but a 2 the next time because you know when the "scary" parts are coming and it doesn't have the same effect as the first time. The Green Hornet's storyline wasn't as hard hitting but it made me thunderously laugh in the theater and I can't wait to see it again. Seth Rogan movies are usually like that, they get funnier every time you see them.
> 
> TBL simply doesn't make me want to see it again that much, plus most of it was content I didn't really care for to begin with...hence the 4.



Oh, man, now I'm just going to have to disagree with you again. I enjoyed "Seven" until the very end which was a HUGE disappointment. The killer had come up with so many creative deaths that the final one was just pathetic in comparison. 

I would easily watch "Bad Lieutenant" again and never, ever, EVER want to see "The Green Hornet." I don't particularly care to see Seth Rogen play a schlub one more time.


----------



## KHayes666

riplee said:


> Oh, man, now I'm just going to have to disagree with you again. I enjoyed "Seven" until the very end which was a HUGE disappointment. The killer had come up with so many creative deaths that the final one was just pathetic in comparison.
> 
> I would easily watch "Bad Lieutenant" again and never, ever, EVER want to see "The Green Hornet." I don't particularly care to see Seth Rogen play a schlub one more time.



*spoilers*

Are ya kidding? The final "sin" was Kevin Spacey's and he designed it as paying for his own sins, wasn't supposed to be creative. There wasn't going to be any Saw like contraption that Brad Pitt was going to step on to have Kevin's head separate into 3 pieces, so if you were expecting creative by that point....that's your own fault.

"Show me your wrath"


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blackjack said:


> *The Fighter*
> 
> Probably Christian Bale's best performance. A really great drama, extremely well-done, and highly recommended.
> 
> *9/10*




awesome! have wanted to see this one badly!


----------



## Nose_body_knows

300 (the latest one) wasnt bad, bit fictional thought, I studied acient Greece and I don't remember some of that. All in all though it was a good movie 7/10.


----------



## Inhibited

Gnomeo and juliet.. was cute but not that great ..5/10


----------



## Blackjack

Nose_body_knows said:


> 300 (the latest one) wasnt bad, bit fictional thought, I studied acient Greece and I don't remember some of that. All in all though it was a good movie 7/10.



It's a fun film if you don't think about it too much or how Frank Miller rapes history for a story. Not a great film by any means, but I found it very entertaining. I'd say that your rating's about spot-on.


----------



## mossystate

Still trying to get through Moon. Will be back.


----------



## Dmitra

Almost Famous - When this movie came out in 2000 our movie theater was shut down and I just could never work up the gumption to fly/ferry to Juneau to see a movie. I resisted renting it after as I remember a bit of the early 1970s -- this was set in 1973 for most of which I was 9 years old. While I loved certain parts of mainstream rock and roll music, by the time this movie came out I'd been through punk, the birth and demise of alternative, and almost twelve years of chaotic disc jockeying along with the journalistic fallout. I felt it wasn't going to tell me anything special.

In some ways I feel vindicated as the basic story of up and coming rock band makes good is pretty paint by numbers. However, I thought the performances were transcendently heartfelt, especially young Patrick Fugit's as Cameron Crowe's doppleganger, Billy Crudup's sly guiter genius in the making, Phillip Seymour Hoffman's warm homage to the fantastic Lester Bangs, and the magnificent Frances McDormand's unusual mother in even stranger days. There's magic in this movie, delightful, unsettling, and potent.

My main big gripe I had was with what's become a big whoop tee doo scene: The one where Elton John's Tiny Dancer was playing. I was a pint-sized Elton John fanatic for a couple years and remember distinctly being teased by various "real musicians" about liking him, along with the general pooh-poohing of his music in Creem, Rolling Stone, and other "serious" rock magazines. It not only rang false it seemed uncomfortably forced. Maybe that was the true point, though? I dunno and I really didn't mean to write all this but I'll leave it anyway. *lol*

I give it 8 discs outta 10.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The King's Speech_ - 10/10

Absolutely, positively wonderful movie! Politics and history, part love story, part buddy pic... terrific cast, led by a brilliant Colin Firth... and the scenes between him and Rush are brilliant - they have perfect chemistry. It did remind me a bit about _Rocky_ for some reason! Only complaint: Timothy Spall as Winston Churchill... bit of caricature, but he had not much screentime anyway. A future classic, in my book.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*True Grit*: 7/10

This movie had some really lovely parts, and I really vibed with the look of everything and the tone of the film overall. The color was beautiful and the shots of the land, sky, and scenery were truly lovely. But at the end of the day, this movie just didn't *move* me - I don't know if I wasn't feeling the characters or what - but I just wasn't super moved by it.


----------



## Heyyou

The Social Network, 2010 - 10 out of 10.

It takes a certain kind of genius to make a movie like this. I found it.. perfect.

I thoroughly enjoy this movie, and "based off true events" even with embellishments, i find it.. the most unexpected great surprise of 2010 i received. A modern day classic.


----------



## rellis10

Heyyou said:


> The Social Network, 2010 - 10 out of 10.
> 
> It takes a certain kind of genius to make a movie like this. I found it.. perfect.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy this movie, and "based off true events" even with embellishments, i find it.. the most unexpected great surprise of 2010 i received. A modern day classic.
> 
> *snip*



Consider smaller pictures......please!!! :doh:


----------



## GTAFA

_True Grit_ 9 out of 10. As usual Hollywood gets it wrong. Oh Jeff Bridges is pretty good, but Matt Damon is amazing. Was he even nominated? i don't think so. THAT, however, is surely not a weakness of the film. I was very happy with the music in the film and its language, both of which hearken back to a time when everyone went to church and seemed to be Christian. Dark as the film is, it is still informed by a shadowy version of Christian values. AND the film most definitely should be seen on a big screen. I am guessing people will get lots of opportunities to see it in theatres over the next few weeks, especially if it scoops up a few awards.


----------



## riplee

KHayes666 said:


> *spoilers*
> 
> Are ya kidding? The final "sin" was Kevin Spacey's and he designed it as paying for his own sins, wasn't supposed to be creative. There wasn't going to be any Saw like contraption that Brad Pitt was going to step on to have Kevin's head separate into 3 pieces, so if you were expecting creative by that point....that's your own fault.
> 
> "Show me your wrath"



Actually, I believe the penultimate sin was Spacey's and the last was for Pitt's character. Creativity aside, the ending just sucked in general. I'm not sure why you'd even bring "Saw" into the conversation but I assure you I had no influence on the ending of "SEVEN" sucking as hard as it did.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Ghost Writer_ - 8/10

Roman Polanski is an old pervert, but he is also a brilliant filmmaker. This might be Ewan McGregor's best performance, and I thought he was absolutely brilliant in this film. Didn't believe Brosnan was playing Blair, though - even though he was suppoused to do that. Olivia Williams was the real treat, though - why she didn't get an Oscar nomination for her work in this film ... well, we all know a movie opening before the summer season has no chance of getting a nomination. Oh, and the ending was pretty great.


----------



## Blackjack

_*Winter's Bone*_ 

A pretty damn good film. I can cross that off of my list of movies to see before the Oscars this year. Jennifer Lawrence puts forth a good performance as her character works her way through a bleak and unsettling social landscape to find what happened to her absent father in what can best be described as "country noir"- a detective story set in the Ozarks and interspersed with the main character taking care of her younger siblings and her mentally ill mother.

It's fairly powerful, though I wasn't totally blown away by it. John Hawkes definitely deserves the nomination for Best Supporting Actor for this, too, and although I favor Christian Bale to win for _The Fighter_, I wouldn't be disappointed to see recognition given here.

*9/10*


----------



## snuggletiger

African Queen 10/10 Bogie & Hepburn in the Jungle

Best Years of Our Lives 8/10 Great cast, really good themes. Gave an adequate depiction of people's transitions in life.


----------



## Scorsese86

Blackjack said:


> _*Winter's Bone*_
> 
> A pretty damn good film. I can cross that off of my list of movies to see before the Oscars this year. Jennifer Lawrence puts forth a good performance as her character works her way through a bleak and unsettling social landscape to find what happened to her absent father in what can best be described as "country noir"- a detective story set in the Ozarks and interspersed with the main character taking care of her younger siblings and her mentally ill mother.
> 
> It's fairly powerful, though I wasn't totally blown away by it. John Hawkes definitely deserves the nomination for Best Supporting Actor for this, too, and although I favor Christian Bale to win for _The Fighter_, I wouldn't be disappointed to see recognition given here.
> 
> *9/10*



Saw _Winter's Bone_ for the first time today, too!

8/10

Powerful film, great cinematography, brilliant cast... especially newcomer Jennifer Lawrence that really made the movie that special. Haunting and moving, never sentimental... this is one of those movies that needs to be seen again. And again.


----------



## Mishty

I've been Netflixing like a mo'fo recently:

City Island - *9.5/10* 

_This was an adorable movie, I laughed a lot, and the end kinda made me all misty eyed._ 

The Spell - *8/10*

_Freaky 70's thriller, starring a fat girl with issues._ 

Unstoppable - *5/10*

_Big budget action movie, it had it's moments, but not enough to watch it again._

It's Kind of a Funny Story -* 6/10*

_Quirky, and kind of neat, but the soundtrack was incredible. _

RED - *9/10*

_Bruce Willis was so damn funny, this was an awesome snarky action filled good time. Lots of really incredible actors having a swell time._

Black Irish - *8/10*

_One of those ghetto Irish Boston indie films, I thought it was well acted and emotional. win. _

Billie - *10/10*

_Childhood favorite still makes me smile through the entire movie. _

Paper Heart - *10/10*

_Cute. Sweet. Perfection...._

World's Greatest Dad - *9/10*

_Morbid and damn near awesome. _


S. Darko: A Donnie Darko Tale - *7/10*

_Donnie Darko's little sister. It was what it was, not fantastic but not horrible._

It Might Get Loud - *11/10*

_Jimmy Page, The Edge, Jack White_


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Everybody's Fine - I give it a 7/10. It was a pretty legit movie.


----------



## Alicia33

The new Robin Hood, I give it a 6 for overall performance and a 9 for Little John's song about a large woman


----------



## KHayes666

Just Go With It

A shocking 7 out of 10.


The movie was actually pretty funny. You really have to see it at least once and you'll be roaring laughing at some point.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Fellini's Roma_ - *7/10*

Confusing. And surreal. Typical Fellini. Especially post-_Juliet of the Spirits_, since it was then he went "experimental".
Great sequences all around, but the fashion show towards the end really made it worthy.


----------



## Miskatonic

I rewatched Best In Show after watching the Westminster Dog Show. I still rate it about a 6/10. There are some parts that straight crack me up and some truly hilariously neurotic characters, but the movie drags in several places and a lot of the humor falls flat on its face.


----------



## pdgujer148

Scorsese86 said:


> _Fellini's Roma_ - *7/10*
> 
> Confusing. And surreal. Typical Fellini. Especially post-_Juliet of the Spirits_, since it was then he went "experimental".
> Great sequences all around, but the fashion show towards the end really made it worthy.



There are stretches of *snore* in "Roma", but the good bits make up for it. I dare you to watch "Satyricon" (which, happens to be exactly as old as I am) without being alternately amazed and bored stupid.


----------



## Blackjack

*The Kids Are All Right*

I think that I just watched the winner of this year's Academy Award for Best Picture.

This is not to say that it's significantly better than any of the other films I've watched that are up for it- I find it a bit difficult to judge that- but it is such a product of and a reflection on modern culture without the bite of satire in similarly-themed comedies (like _Blazing Saddles_) or the forced messages of other socially-conscious films (_Crash_, for example). 

What it does is puts a twist on a fairly conventional story about a suburban family and their issues and the outsider who changes everything. That twist is that the parents are both women, and the outsider is Paul, (Mark Ruffalo), the sperm donor whose sperm was used to impregnate the free-spirited Jules (played by Julianne Moore) and the more controlling Nic (Annette Benning).

There doesn't feel like a lot of social commentary here, which I really liked. Instead of feeling as though it was preaching anything, the concept serves both as a great backdrop for a modern story and as a way of normalizing homosexual relationships, which are too frequently made outlandish or over-dramatized in films. It's a straight up drama, mostly light-hearted, that makes a pretty strong emotional impact.

For something that's a bit out of my usual area of interest, this film really made an impression. *9/10*, and although I haven't seen all of the nominees for this year's award, right now my money would be on this to win.


----------



## Scorsese86

Blackjack said:


> *The Kids Are All Right*
> 
> I think that I just watched the winner of this year's Academy Award for Best Picture.



...but it's not up for Best Director, so really... it has no chance. It might have a chance at the Indie Spirit Awards though.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Prince and the Showgirl_ - 6/10

I can't believe I've never seen this film before. Marilyn was gorgeous, as always, and that white dress she wore throughout the movie was very good to show off her great behind! And she was great performance-wise too. Lord Olivier was stiff, but so was his character... it was a bit interessting seeing that stiff upper lip Brit vs. the flamboyat, outspoken American. A fairly entertaining, but also very flawed movie... a bit too slow at times. Seems like Olivier was better at directing Shakespeare-tragedies than rom-coms.


----------



## Blackjack

*True Grit*

Excellent cast, great story, beautiful music, and scenery that is heart-stoppingly gorgeous. This is easily one of the best westerns I have ever seen, and that is a claim that I do not make lightly.

*10/10*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Tales from the Netflix:

Rocky Balboa - 4/10

There was a time when I loved Rocky movies. The goofy lug from Philly overcoming all the odds, becoming the champ, losing his trainer, defeated and then triumphant after being re-trained by his former opponent, then seeing his opponent (now friend) die at the hands of the Punisher, beating the Punisher and moving _glasnost_ ahead 10 years, skipping over movie #5 because it just sucked, and now this:

Fastforward 20 years, Rocky owns a restaurant, being the maitre D and telling old boxing stories. Adrian dead from "woman cancer," and Paulie still a bitter asshole. Lots of cameos from the first two films, which sucked because I had to wiki them vs. trying to find the original to re-watch.

The catalyst for the climax - Rocky coming out of retirement to fight much younger and nearly undefeated heavyweight champ who didn't "have the spirit", just seemed too much of a stretch. Watching the fight, which was filmed like you're watching an actual HBO Pay-Per-View was interesting, but overall it was just sad to watch. I don't know if that's how Stallone's body looks now being in his 60s, but you feel close to tears watching him try his best to keep up with someone his son's age. A "feel good" movie shouldn't make you wish they could CGI in a younger Sly circa Rocky IV to make it more believable.


----------



## Rowan

Paul.....8/10 ..pretty darn cute movie


----------



## Blackjack

*The Town*

Okay, first off, when the fuck did Ben Affleck get talent? This is the best that I've seen him act, _ever_. He's still probably the weakest link in the movie, but based on his other performances, I was impressed.

The film's a good movie, though. Good story, good music, and the acting evens out to above average because Jeremy Renner picks up Affleck's slack magnificently. He's up against tough competition this year for Best Supporting Actor (Bale's still my pick to win, but it's not an easy choice) but based on his performance here, this won't be the last nomination he gets.

Really, if not for _Inception_, this might've been the best heist movie I've seen from recent years.

*9/10*


----------



## Scorsese86

pdgujer148 said:


> There are stretches of *snore* in "Roma", but the good bits make up for it. I dare you to watch "Satyricon" (which, happens to be exactly as old as I am) without being alternately amazed and bored stupid.



I have seen _Satyricon_, and it was slow, but very fascinating. It's surreal, almost dreamlike at times, but the acting is far from great. But as a film, a visual experience, it's something to admire for sure.


----------



## furious styles

*"biutiful"* - i can't give this film a numeric rating.

i'll come right out and say it; this is one of the most perfect films i have ever seen. maybe it was being completely engrossed because i viewed it in a real theater. home viewing or for that matter it's various perversions (laptop, iphone) while important and enjoyable for me, will never accurately transcribe the all encompassing nature of theater viewing. indeed the real tragedy is the inflation of prices that have made it near pointless, as i couldn't imagine the unique experience i had watching this - clutching the hand of my s/o in the darkness of an uncrowded theater - having come on the couch. films like this show me that movie making for the theater is still an art form.

to paraphrase a description i wrote of this film to a friend on facebook earlier; biutiful felt to me like a poem detailing the true nature of the human condition. we try to be good and we try to do good by ourselves, it's that the two are often inexplicably hard to balance. this movie is sad, yes. melodramatically sad some could argue. but if you look at the film's actions more like metaphors instead of devices created to jerk tears, the entire thing will come into focus. so much about the film resonated with me, and if you've ever wrestled with things as essentially human as money, health (mental and physical), family, morality, love, and death, it will probably hit close to home for you as well.

i was consumed by the cinematography and score. the creators rewarded the film a lot of patience; long hanging shots of the surrounding location, it's industry in particular, drew comparisons to someone that might be taking long melancholic looks at the things in their life they know will go away one day. the score was at times lush, at times sparse, and similarly both organic and industrial. a seamless backdrop for a movie that accomplished the same themes through it's camera work. at one intersection of the two i was moved to tears; a brief failed phone conversation on a bridge followed by a swinging shot up towards the sky where hundreds of birds dance endlessly back and forth (i used to stare at the same phenomenon as a child and wonder why the hell they did that), towers of smoking industry and cable lines set against the polluted skyline, it's hopeless, the music swells to a distorted moan and hangs there for a few precious moments.

i don't think this movie will affect others as profoundly as it did me, which is why i'm not necessarily recommending it with this review so much as i am trying to articulate my experience with it. it was an incredibly personal thing for me, and that weighs heavily on my judgement of it. i do believe that javier bardem deserves the best actor nomination. i don't often put much merit in the academy's selections but he carried the exorbitant weight of everything going on in the picture not with grace but with incredible humanity. he deserves remarkable praise.


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> *The Kids Are All Right*
> 
> I think that I just watched the winner of this year's Academy Award for Best Picture.
> 
> This is not to say that it's significantly better than any of the other films I've watched that are up for it- I find it a bit difficult to judge that- but it is such a product of and a reflection on modern culture without the bite of satire in similarly-themed comedies (like _Blazing Saddles_) or the forced messages of other socially-conscious films (_Crash_, for example).
> 
> What it does is puts a twist on a fairly conventional story about a suburban family and their issues and the outsider who changes everything. That twist is that the parents are both women, and the outsider is Paul, (Mark Ruffalo), the sperm donor whose sperm was used to impregnate the free-spirited Jules (played by Julianne Moore) and the more controlling Nic (Annette Benning).
> 
> There doesn't feel like a lot of social commentary here, which I really liked. Instead of feeling as though it was preaching anything, the concept serves both as a great backdrop for a modern story and as a way of normalizing homosexual relationships, which are too frequently made outlandish or over-dramatized in films. It's a straight up drama, mostly light-hearted, that makes a pretty strong emotional impact.
> 
> For something that's a bit out of my usual area of interest, this film really made an impression. *9/10*, and although I haven't seen all of the nominees for this year's award, right now my money would be on this to win.



Julianne Moore's leg hair had me on the floor laughing, and Rufallo is an actor who's always spot on awkwardly hip. I agree whole-heartedly: great funny touching movie.


----------



## goofy girl

The Social Network - 8/10


----------



## CAMellie

Deja Vu - 7/10 for overall entertainment and the way it drew us in. 4/10 for the ridiculous "futuristic" technology

Denzel Washington was his usual handsome, charming self and I thought Val Kilmer looked sexy as hell all plumped up:wubu:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

This is for the Colored Girls was so heartbreaklingly poignant...to be a woman and see so many of my experiences, feelings, thoughts, fears brought out in the light...amazing movie to me. 9/10. I think I read it here...I only have my phone for internet....so hard to view and post.....but this is a movie for all women....

And I love the cast! Excellent...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

goofy girl said:


> The Social Network - 8/10



As much as I liked this movie, all it told me was that if I ever, EVER come up with an original idea, don't share it with anyone, don't even hint at it, and certainly ensure that whomever lends you capital to pursue the activity doesn't get left out in the cold. Otherwise every mo-fo with even the faintest scintilla of a connection to your idea is gonna wanna get paid.

It didn't help that Zuckerberg was made out to be an arrogant, pretentious douchebag in the movie, but geniuses often are. It's not a character flaw to be annoyed by irritating, less-intelligent people, just try not to be an asshole to most of them since they clearly outnumber you.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I watched *"Slammin Salmon"* [sp?] Last night, and I'd give it a 6.5

To me, it was hilarious to start, and towards the end, but mid-movie it kind of feels like silly 'filler' to me.


----------



## Dmitra

Cirque du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant - SO enjoyed this movie! Very colorful and funny vamp conflict flick with great cast: Ken Watanabe, Chris Massoglia, John C. Reilly, Salma Hayek, and more. This would be great to watch with the old, old movie Freaks (1932) to get a taste of what things were really like. There were some saccharine teen movie moments but very flitting ones. 9 of 10

}:=


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Pianist - 10/10


----------



## CAMellie

"Paul" (bootleg UK)

Adrian - 8/10
He was impressed by the number of nerdtacular references in this movie. FX were pretty good. Liked the twists. A lot of fun, interesting things to take in.

Me - 3/10
I thought it was a boring piece of crap. The 3 was only for the cool nerd references. HUGE disappointment for the Simon Pegg/Nick Frost duo


----------



## Kenster102.5

OldBoy (2003) : 8/10

It is a great movie, great fight scenes with how realistic they were, but the movie became ridiculous and very violent at the end. But man it was still great.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kenster102.5 said:


> OldBoy (2003) : 8/10
> 
> It is a great movie, great fight scenes with how realistic they were, but the movie became ridiculous and very violent at the end. But man it was still great.



It is a very good movie!


----------



## Scorsese86

_127 Hours_ - 7/10

Danny Boyle's follow-up to _Slumdog Millionaire_ is a fascinating story about a young man stuck in a mountain(!)... and it's far more interessting than it sounds. All right, I did not think it was worthy to make the Best Picture shortlist, and at times, the hallucination sequences and flashbacks were a little OTT, and the days seems to go by fast, (did he sleep that much while he was stuck?). But, the editing, as in all of Boyle's films, was impressive, and James Franco was fantastic in the lead. He really carried the movie, (being alone on screen for a majority of the film), and did such an amazing job. Following his dissapointing turn as Oscar host on Sunday, and to witness him now in this film... wow. Acting is his thing, not hosting.


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> _127 Hours_ - 7/10
> 
> Danny Boyle's follow-up to _Slumdog Millionaire_ is a fascinating story about a young man stuck in a mountain(!)... and it's far more interessting than it sounds. All right, I did not think it was worthy to make the Best Picture shortlist, and at times, the hallucination sequences and flashbacks were a little OTT, and the days seems to go by fast, (did he sleep that much while he was stuck?). But, the editing, as in all of Boyle's films, was impressive, and James Franco was fantastic in the lead. He really carried the movie, (being alone on screen for a majority of the film), and did such an amazing job. Following his dissapointing turn as Oscar host on Sunday, and to witness him now in this film... wow. Acting is his thing, not hosting.



I have to say, I agree with pretty much everything in this review. Saw the film not long ago and while it was a good film i'm not certain it warrented the Best Picture nomination (although with 10 films on the list, it's easily possible for 'good' and not necessarily 'excellent' films to reach that level). Franco puts on a great performance so a Best Actor nomination IS deserved in my opinion. Also as you said, Scorsese, Danny Boyle's direction and the editing are stellar as usual, he is one of my favorite directors at the moment.

Knowing this is based on a true story makes viewing the critical later scenes (if you've seen it, you know what i mean) painful but also adds the emotional element of the audience considering what they would do in that situation.

All in all, certainly a good film....and again i'm gonna agree with my friend above. 7/10.


----------



## Scorsese86

^
@Rellis

Good to see I wasn't the only one who did rate it lower than 8. But Franco was really great, he sure did deserve his nomination. As for the ten nominations, I think there were plenty of other films to choose from: _Shutter Island_, _Get Low_ and _The Ghost Writer_ comes to (my) mind.

Then again, how often do you see a movie involving both masturbation and self-amputation within 10 minutes, from the same character?


----------



## PunkyGurly74

The American ....can I please have that time back? I found the scenery beautiful....Clooney was a bit odd...and well..I thought it was terrible...unoriginal and I was so distracted by his weight loss and his lack of charm...and I wonder are explicit sex scenes with women more than 20 years their jr part of certain male lead contracts? Lol

Not even worth rating...but the scenery was pretty ...


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> ^
> @Rellis
> 
> Good to see I wasn't the only one who did rate it lower than 8. But Franco was really great, he sure did deserve his nomination. As for the ten nominations, I think there were plenty of other films to choose from: _Shutter Island_, _Get Low_ and _The Ghost Writer_ comes to (my) mind.
> 
> Then again, how often do you see a movie involving both masturbation and self-amputation within 10 minutes, from the same character?



Shutter Island is a certainty, great film with great acting all round. I'm afraid i havent seen the other two (Ghost Writer awaiting viewing on my harddrive though).


----------



## rellis10

Tron: Legacy

Saw this last night, not in 3D in a cinema but very much in 2D on my laptop screen. I would have liked to see this on the big screen but...i'm cheap 

This shares some concepts from the original 1980's movie, including the battles for a short period, and many of the visual ideas such as the 'Light Cycles' and 'Rings', plus the idea of the 'Grid' that programs inhabit though it is highly updated. The movie does much to build on the effect Kevin Flynn had on the 'Grid' though certain aspects of the movie (ISO's...watch and you'll understand) seem to be making a philosophical point about the innocence of mankind rather than actually being too important in relation to the plot.

The performances are ok, not great though. Olivia Wild as Quorra does well, and Michael Sheen as Castor is a highlight as usual in his films (watch Frost/Nixon, i beg you). Garrett Hedlund does quite well as the son of Kevin Flynn, Sam, but he's nothing special if i'm honest. 

And i never thought i'd say this..... i found Jeff Bridges annoying. I attribute this to a bad script more than anything but Kevin Flynn sounded like a hippy stoner with all his "....man" and "....jazz" and whatever else he said. It just didnt sound right at all.

The real centerpiece of the film are the visuals, even on the standard format i was watching it's a very good film to watch if you're into visual effects spectaculars. This isnt to say there's nothing else to like about the film, merely that this aspect REALLY stands out. The design and execution of this visual style is very impressive and gives a modern update to the Tron of old.

To cap off, the plot's a bit thin and the acting isnt the best, but the film was always going to be a visual showcase above all. And I have to say i'm a sucker for the style of this film.

7/10....kept from 8 because Jeff Bridges channelled The Dude, when he really shouldnt have.


----------



## Blackjack

rellis10 said:


> Jeff Bridges channelled The Dude, when he really shouldnt have.



Flynn in the original had a lot of Dude feel to him too... but that's mainly because Jeff Bridges has a lot of Dude in him, based on what I've seen from him.


----------



## frankman

*Green Hornet: *

I enjoyed myself immensely while watching this. I also can't tell you any stand-out scenes a day after. It's that kind of a movie, but it does it with flair and a playfulness I really like.

I hope Gondry does one or two more super hero movies, because he has a nice laid back feel for it. Seth Rogen is someone you either like or you don't: I like him a great deal, and the only beef I have with him is with this script, which isn't meaty enough for higher ratings (thus ends the section of carnivorous metaphors, I promise).

Christov Waltz is absolutely fantastic. Very underused, but a joy in every scene.

*7 - 10*


----------



## Dmitra

Conversations With Other Women - Woohoo! A rather steamy movie starring Helena Bonham Carter and Aaron Eckhart. It used a split-screen device to emphasize current dialogue as well as show memories from the past. This device really worked in the movie: I found it intensified both present interactions and past life reflections on the present, moreso than the traditional cuts to flashbacks. Aside from that it was a delicious duet between a man and a woman who come together for a night of passionate remembrance. 0MG/10

Loot - A documentary ostensibly about finding treasure caches from WWII but, as with the best docs, the journey and its travelers steal the show. Lance Larson is the treasure hunter who wrestles with the memories of two elderly gentlemen to find booty they took as spoils of war, one in the Philippines, the other in Austria. I don't want to give away more as anticipation is a wonderful thing.  X/10

Love Actually - Yet another wonderfully messy, quirky romantic comedy with Hugh Grant, Emma Thompson, Alan Rickman, Laura Linney, Colin Firth, and tons of British repertory genius actors. There are some annoying bits, such as the obligatory proposal in public with attendant standing ovation, but overall the charms outweigh the chaff. <3<3/10

Me and Orson Welles - Whenever I see a movie depicting 1930s and '40s times I have this urge to switch the color off but never end up doing it. I love black and white because it feels as if one's looking at the bones of the artwork, beneath the pretty and the spectacular. Kind of how I felt watching Zac Efron. He really is talented beneath all the surface pleasantry, with a very mobile, expressive face. I was surprised to realize that this is the first time I've heard him sing despite all the media devoted to just that out there.

That over with, it really was fun watching Christian McKay dine at the buffet that was Orson Welles. His gut puncher of a turn came during their recreation of the Mercury's Julius Caesar: An audience lady coughs right before Brutus' big speech and McKay/Welles adds his own indignant ire to the stirring words. I felt like the spirit of Orson was almost there, in all his magnificent bombast (I still have a wee crush on Welles, ok?). James Tupper was excellent as Joseph Cotton and Eddie Marsan as John Houseman. Claire Danes, Zoe Kazan, and all the others were a pleasure to watch, too. *Director yells, "Cut!!" 1937/10


----------



## goofy girl

Knight And Day - out of 10 I give it a horrible


----------



## Mishty

Zombieland - 15/10

Yes, it's that damn good.


----------



## Ola

*Children of Men*

Very interesting concept to begin with, but eh...

4/10


----------



## Dmitra

High School Musical - Hmm. Bland training wheels for the incipient musical theater kids with some funny bits. It could've been worse! 4/10


----------



## rellis10

Jurassic Park

Been a looong time since i've seen the first one, still as good as it was the first time.

Sam Neill, Jeff Goldblum, Richard Attenborough put up good performances but the dinosaurs steal the show.....who ever thought a Velociraptor could be so scary?  To be fair, they managed to do a really good job of giving the dinos personality which certain helps. They're not just circus attractions, they're characters.

The special effects were groundbreaking then and just as impressive and believable now. Not much you can say really, if you want to look eye to eye with a T-Rex this film is your best bet.

Golden one liners, good acting all round, fantastic effects. Just great overall.

9/10


----------



## Scorsese86

rellis10 said:


> Jurassic Park
> 
> Been a looong time since i've seen the first one, still as good as it was the first time.
> 
> Sam Neill, Jeff Goldblum, Richard Attenborough put up good performances but the dinosaurs steal the show.....who ever thought a Velociraptor could be so scary?  To be fair, they managed to do a really good job of giving the dinos personality which certain helps. They're not just circus attractions, they're characters.
> 
> The special effects were groundbreaking then and just as impressive and believable now. Not much you can say really, if you want to look eye to eye with a T-Rex this film is your best bet.
> 
> Golden one liners, good acting all round, fantastic effects. Just great overall.
> 
> 9/10



Jeff Goldblum was my favorite actor when I was 10. He was in _The Fly_, _Jurassic Park_ and _Independence Day_... and when I first saw "JP" dinosaurs was the real thing.
I saw the film a few weeks ago, and I still rate it a 8/10.


----------



## Scorsese86

_For Liberty: How the Ron Paul Revolution Watered the Withered Tree of Liberty _- 8/10

Oh, look at the long title!
This was a brilliant documentary. It was not pro og against Paul, it was just a film about the people who supported his campaign and how they all started out.
A very entertaining, superb film about how some people who really believe in something and what they do to make themselves heared.

Oh: if you hate Paul, there's plenty of stuff in this to make you happy. And if you love Paul, there's plenty of stuff in this to make you happy, too!


----------



## Ola

*Donnie Darko*

One of my favorite movies, I had to rewatch it again! 

8/10


----------



## steve-aka

The last movie I watched was "Come Drink With Me", a 1966 Shaw Bros. chop sockey flick. It was quite good. Not sure how the ratings system goes around here. Seems it's out of a ten rating. That said, I'd rate CDw/M 8 out of ten. Has some pretty badass pre-digital wire-fu. Creative, funny and kickass!


----------



## steve-aka

rellis10 said:


> Knowing this is based on a true story...



Although it is indeed based on a true story I feel compelled to mention that the scene with the two women sliding down the rock wall crevasse into the hidden cave pool was totally made up, at least according to Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/127_Hours#Authenticity. But the rest was authentic according to Mr. Ralston.


----------



## steve-aka

rellis10 said:


> Tron: Legacy
> 
> Saw this last night, not in 3D in a cinema but very much in 2D on my laptop screen. I would have liked to see this on the big screen but...i'm cheap
> 
> This shares some concepts from the original 1980's movie, including the battles for a short period, and many of the visual ideas such as the 'Light Cycles' and 'Rings', plus the idea of the 'Grid' that programs inhabit though it is highly updated. The movie does much to build on the effect Kevin Flynn had on the 'Grid' though certain aspects of the movie (ISO's...watch and you'll understand) seem to be making a philosophical point about the innocence of mankind rather than actually being too important in relation to the plot.
> 
> The performances are ok, not great though. Olivia Wild as Quorra does well, and Michael Sheen as Castor is a highlight as usual in his films (watch Frost/Nixon, i beg you). Garrett Hedlund does quite well as the son of Kevin Flynn, Sam, but he's nothing special if i'm honest.
> 
> And i never thought i'd say this..... i found Jeff Bridges annoying. I attribute this to a bad script more than anything but Kevin Flynn sounded like a hippy stoner with all his "....man" and "....jazz" and whatever else he said. It just didnt sound right at all.
> 
> The real centerpiece of the film are the visuals, even on the standard format i was watching it's a very good film to watch if you're into visual effects spectaculars. This isnt to say there's nothing else to like about the film, merely that this aspect REALLY stands out. The design and execution of this visual style is very impressive and gives a modern update to the Tron of old.
> 
> To cap off, the plot's a bit thin and the acting isnt the best, but the film was always going to be a visual showcase above all. And I have to say i'm a sucker for the style of this film.
> 
> 7/10....kept from 8 because Jeff Bridges channelled The Dude, when he really shouldnt have.



I have to mostly disagree with you here. I found the film, overall, fairly horrible, including Michael Sheen's performance. And I loved "Frost/Nixon"!

The visuals were adequate for an effects-laden flick made in 2011. However, by far the best part of the movie was the soundtrack by Daft Punk. It was simultaneously retro 80s without being totally passé. The only reason they weren't nominated for an Oscar is because of the inherent orchestral bias the music branch of the Academy has. They need to wake up and smell the ones and zeroes.


----------



## steve-aka

Ola said:


> *Children of Men*
> 
> Very interesting concept to begin with, but eh...
> 
> 4/10



I could not disagree with you more. CoM is a superb film, start to finish. One of the best sci-fi films of the aught decade.


----------



## Ola

steve-aka said:


> I could not disagree with you more. CoM is a superb film, start to finish. One of the best sci-fi films of the aught decade.



No worries, I get that a lot.  xD

Gotta call it as I see it though. Again, I found the beginning and general concept extremely intriguing, but pretty soon it turned out most characters were about as stereotypical as it gets, and they do things that make absolutely no sense (e.g. "pull my finger" when you're about to get shot by a bunch of police state goons, instead of lying/persuading/charging/whatever and buying more time for the people you're helping escape). It gets a bit better again by the end of the movie (although the ending itself is as cliché as it gets), but everything in between that just feels like a random series of events in which the protagonists survive only because the badguys are actually bigger idiots than they are. The fact that the main hero is an alcoholic who has given up on life kinda says it all.

Honestly I think people just overreact when there is a movie out that doesn't suck completely, and hail it as a masterpiece even though it's just an average film. Sadly, very few movies are actually worth seeing these days, so "one of the best sci-fi films of the aught decade" doesn't really suggest much. (Then again, I'm as picky as it gets. ) Trust me, I absolutely love movies with an apocalyptic feel to them, but this one? Eh, not so much.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Mishty said:


> Zombieland - 15/10
> 
> Yes, it's that damn good.



LOVE Zombieland....so much fun!

I accidentally purloined my copy from a certain box that is Red claiming no knowledge of why it was not returned .. :: covers eyes in shame:: Then I found it cleaning a couple of days later....ugh. It has fallen behind the TV..I had returned an empty case.. blaming the dogs!


----------



## steve-aka

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WENDY & LUCY 9/10*
> 
> I had to rent this movie, I was in NYC with my friend lucy (my real name is wendy) and we saw that on a marquee and were like holy shit...it got good reviews and all..
> 
> I found out it was about a girl and her dog...pretty artsy, lowbrow movie, but kept me intrigued none the less...liked the cinemotraphy the most...and a girl and a dog? how can you go wrong?



Hey Wendy!

Debz and I loved this movie. It was actually shot very close to our house. And the scenes at the garage were shot at our actual auto mechanic's. We asked them about it and they were fairly befuddled. 

Take care!


----------



## Micara

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (2009)

I watched this for free on amazon.com and I really loved it. I got caught up in the 40-year-old murder mystery so much that I didn't even mind that I had to read subtitles throughout. I am interested to see the American remake of this, but this version will be hard to top. 

9/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

District 9 - 7/10.

Once you get past the initial irritation that we needed a science fiction story to explain the plight of what actual South Africans went through during Apartheid, it's a good movie. The ending went sort of into left field, since at the outset it was a morality tale with an alien spin, and became all Baysplosiony and full of kick-ass alien weaponry.

It's a good fookin' film, mate.


----------



## KHayes666

Rango


6 out of 10


First goofy Johnny Depp movie I've ever seen. I've only seen his serious ones up till now


----------



## Mishty

Burlesque - *5/10*

The People vs. Larry Flynt - *10/10*

Moonlight Mile - *9/10*

Law Abiding Citizen - *4/10 *

Jackie Browne - *8/10*


----------



## KHayes666

Mishty said:


> Burlesque - *5/10*
> 
> The People vs. Larry Flynt - *10/10*
> 
> Moonlight Mile - *9/10*
> 
> Law Abiding Citizen - *4/10 *
> 
> Jackie Browne - *8/10*



What was wrong with Law Abiding Citizen....other than the fact Bruce McGill aka D-Day bought it midway through?


----------



## CAMellie

Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian - 8/10
(The gag reel was 10/10. I laughed until I cried)

I was enchanted right from the start and it was nice to see Ben Stiller in a role where he isn't a dillhole.


----------



## Mishty

KHayes666 said:


> What was wrong with Law Abiding Citizen....other than the fact Bruce McGill aka D-Day bought it midway through?



It wasn't that great, the plot was iffy, and Gerard Butler died a dumb death. 
Jamie Foxx annoys be, a lot, so it's hard for me to get past him in the leading role....


----------



## Alicia33

Rango-----8 out of 10
It is pretty good, we laughed at alot of parts...."Don't tango with the Rango."


----------



## Rowan

Paul....10/10

I laughed at this soooo hard, and Seth Rogen was a perfect choice for the voice!


----------



## PamelaLois

Adjustment Bureau 8/10

It was neither pure science fiction nor pure romance. A lot of allusions to God and fate and destiny. A good movie all the way around. I'm not a big fan of Phillip K. Dick in general, but I did enjoy this movie.

What I did not enjoy was the annoying, probably drunk, woman behind me talking to the characters through the whole film, and the idiot in front of me texting someone the whole time. GRRRRRRR:doh:


----------



## caveman73

It was a little better than I thought it would be. I saw it on I believe it was called a titan screen (in 3D). All in all a good popcorn film, nothing too deep and it was entertaining through out.

Bonus: Great shoot out scene with Nic Cage having sex, smoking a cigar, drinking a 5th of Jack D. He never stops having sex while he kills the bad guys. Over the top bliss!


----------



## Ola

Hahaha! This thread is a terrible influence on me, making me rewatch a bunch of old favorites. Today I had to rewatch *Clerks*, it's just awesome!  Randal Graves is my personal hero... LOL!

8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR6OjB6OWoI


----------



## BlueBurning

Unthinkable 7/10


----------



## goofy girl

Ola said:


> Hahaha! This thread is a terrible influence on me, making me rewatch a bunch of old favorites. Today I had to rewatch *Clerks*, it's just awesome!  Randal Graves is my personal hero... LOL!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR6OjB6OWoI



I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Clerks!!


----------



## Rowan

Ola said:


> Hahaha! This thread is a terrible influence on me, making me rewatch a bunch of old favorites. Today I had to rewatch *Clerks*, it's just awesome!  Randal Graves is my personal hero... LOL!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR6OjB6OWoI





goofy girl said:


> I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Clerks!!



seconded and thirded lol
I love the Clerks movies...I like a lot of what Kevin Smiths stuff


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Donnie Darko. 

I'd give it a 7. 

Intriguing, Complex, and all-around fucked up. But know what? Me and my mom are -still- talking about it after seeing it three days ago. -That- in my opinion, is a decent flick.


----------



## Webmaster

Battle: Los Angeles 8/10

The critics slammed this movie and gave it horrible reviews. I loved it. Terrific action, very well done. There's a bit of corny dialog, but not too bad. People in the theater were clapping at the end.


----------



## HottiMegan

Watched Due Date last night.
It made me think, in the beginning, it was a new Trains, Planes, and Automobiles kind of movie. But this movie went a step further in the messed up trip humor. I laughed a lot. It was a fun movie.
9/10


----------



## Blackjack

*Ronin*

This is a good fuckin' movie.

It does action just right- two or three shootouts and two big car chases and and no point did I feel lost as to why it was going on. Great cast, good story, and two excellent hours of cinema. I found it to be thoroughly enjoyable, aside from the surgery scene which was supposed to be sort of skin-crawling and stuff (and it was).

Highly recommended, and I would really like to buy it. Like _The Fugitive_, it does little to step outside its genre and instead masters it.

*9/10*


----------



## Inhibited

Rango - 7/10 Took my 3 yr old nephew to see it not really for kids under 5 or 6 though


----------



## TwilightStarr

Eat, Pray, Love 9/10

This movie was amazing to me, I loved it so much! Julia Roberts is always good. I would have given it a full 10/10 if it wasn't for Javier's character, for some I just didn't like him in that role, I love me some Javier Bardem but that role just didn't click with me.

Easy A 9/10

Hilarious movie + Emma Stone =  That's always a win


----------



## Scorsese86

_Brüno_ - 5/10

I'm not the biggest fan of Sacha Baron Cohen's humor, and this was no exception. Ok, the Middle East part was amusing, and the whole baby stuff was satire, but it was very obvious, he even namechecked Brangelina and Madonna.


----------



## frankman

*Morning Glory*

I have nothing to say about his movie other than I am madly in love with Rachel McAdams.

It also has some snarling by Harrison Ford and some mildly funny moments, but all that is unimportant. It's about Rachel, and it's good enough.


----------



## lostgate

Jackboots on Whitehall - 6.5/10

It had its moments, absolutely brilliant production, and a great voice cast, but it just wasn't all that funny. It got really stupid at the end too, which really annoyed me.


----------



## None

Battle: Los Angeles - Independence Day 2. I quite liked this and it managed to hit all of my patriotic buttons simultaneously. The dialogue in a lot of parts is like the punchline to a bad joke. The beginning drags slightly due to the perfunctory introductory scenes to make you care about the deaths later on, but overall it is well paced. Aaron Eckhart is great in this and pretty bad ass. Definitely a solid flick.

Rango - This falls into the same category for me as Kung Fu Panda regarding non-Pixar animated films in that it nails the genre it is depicting so well that it transcends its minor flaws and manages to make me care about anthropomorphic animals. Some excellent nods to Spaghetti westerns in this, and overall it is great for how weird it is. Plus, Bill Nighy as a rattlesnake with a machine gun is the tits.

Drive Angry 3D - The apex of civilization, nothing will top this crowning achievement in humanity.


----------



## rellis10

Machete

I was in an action mood a few nights ago and decided to watch this.

What can I say? If you go in expecting an art-house masterpiece you're watching the wrong film. However, if you want to see a guy jump out of a window while holding a guys entrails....you're in the right place.

Danny Trejo finds himself in a well deserved leading role here as he's one of the hardest working guys in the business at the moment. And he makes the most of it as a great no-nonsense hardman. There's also a good cast around him with Michelle Rodriguez, Jessica Alba, Jeff Fahey, Don Johnson, Lindsay Lohan, Steven Segal and last but certainly not least, Robert DeNiro. Acting wise, not the greatest but again you're not expecting them to win an Oscar...it's all good stuff for an over-the-top film.

The action is done well and as i said before is entertainingly over-the-top. There's plenty of gore here so if you don't like body parts flying all over, look away. The film's called Machete after all, what do you think he's gonna use? :happy:

Also, it's got a sense of humour with some good funny moments in there. Quite a lot of tongue-in-cheek moments too regarding the genre. And be aware there's some nudity.

Overall, i'd say a 7/10. Not the best film in the world but it does exactly what it says.....it's called Machete, expect big knives and a whole lot of blood.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Seven-Per-Cent Solution_ - 7/10

I am always happy to see an oldie starring one of my favorites Robert Duvall. He is good as Dr. Watson, but his British accent is really awful! Sorry, mr. Duvall. An entertaining film, with Alan Arkin hamming it up as Sigmund Freud, and Nicol Williamson is funny as Sherlock, and it also has stars like Baron Olivier and Samantha Eggar in fun cameos. In terms of genre it's a bit schizophrenic, (serious/comedy/thriller/comedy/etc), but as a piece of entertainment on a boring Sunday, it's good.

_Yogi Bear_ - 2/10

Oh, I like Yogi. I loved the series as a kid, and I still have several of the comic books... and I am also a fan of Dan Aykroyd, and seeing him in a lead role, (or just hearing him), was leading me to great expectations. Oh, I was wrong. Oh, so wrong I was.
This is a bad film. _Bad_. *Bad*. *Bad*. *BAD*!


----------



## esspwebmaster

last movies i watched it was " THE EXPENDABLE " many superstars such as, 
Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham,Steve Austin and Jet Li were there but to me it wasn't up to the mark. 
i will rate it 7/10


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Transsiberian 7/10

I'm really starting to love Emily Mortimer. Since I suck at writing a decent synopsis, this is from imdb.com:

"A Trans-Siberian train journey from China to Moscow becomes a thrilling chase of deception and murder when an American couple encounters a mysterious pair of fellow travelers."

The fellow travelers are drug smugglers. Emily's character Jess is a recovering addict with a troubled past. How this affects her reactions to the trouble she encounters is what kept me most interested, with the hotness of Eduardo Noreiga a close second.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Legion: 6/10. Interesting premise, though not nearly as good as The Prophecy. I'm convinced that Kevin Durand (who played Gabriel in this film, as well as Blob in X-Men Wolverine) could star in a movie about JFK playing both the President AND Lee Harvey Oswald. Dude is versatile.


----------



## LovelyLiz

*The Big Lebowski*

Just saw this again because my bf hadn't seen it, and that needed immediate fixing. My favorite parts of this movie are with both Jeff Bridges and John Goodman. There is hardly anything more hilarious out there. Some of the other parts drag a bit, but that's pretty much expected in a Cohen brothers movie (in my estimation). Still, it's absolutely one of the most quotable, funniest movies out there.

That's what happens when you F a stranger in the ass/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

mcbeth said:


> *The Big Lebowski*
> 
> Just saw this again because my bf hadn't seen it, and that needed immediate fixing.



Did he fix the cable, too?


----------



## Scorsese86

_Reefer Madness_ - 1/10

I can't believe I have never seen this movie before! But now I have. And it was terrible. Not Edward Wood-bad, more like Uwe Boll-bad. It lasts 68 minutes, but it more felt like 168 minutes!
Boring at times. Utterly hilarious at other times. The acting was so bad, I had to pause it three times to go out and get some fresh air.

I complained about _Yogi Bear_ yesterday, but that movie was like having a colonoscopy, (and I have had one). This was just painful. Very painful to watch.


----------



## KHayes666

The Presidio - 6 out of 10


Watchable but no Oscar noteworthy performances


----------



## frankman

Moonlit Mile

I saw this in one of Mishty's posts, and since she got me to see awesomeness like Winter's Bone I thought I'd give it a shot.

It's good, a little sappy, and Susan Sarandon is fantastic in this. Great soundtrack, and it makes one wonder why Pompeo stopped acting to do Grey's Anatomy dreck.

8 - 10


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Omen_ - 8/10

The original 1976 film, by Richard Donner. A great horror, in my opinion - dark and the decapitation of David Warner was amazing, I had to re-wind and watch it again. And I loved the ending. What a naughty, little boy he was!

_Damien: Omen II_ - 5/10

Since I liked the first so much, I decided to see the sequel. Also, one of my favorite actors, the great William Holden was in this one. Holden was the best part of the film. Damien wasn't quite as nasty in the second film as he was in the first, I felt, but still... it had its moments. Including a great elevator scene.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Robin Hood: 2/10.

This was simply Ridley Scott remaking Gladiator but with a Middle Ages theme. Robin = Maximus, Locksley Sr (von Sydow) = Marcus Aurelius (Richard Harris), Sir Godfrey/King John = Commodus, Marian = Lucilla. Need I go on?

There were some elements in there, such as the Merry Men, and a bit of legend as to Robin's archery skills, but the whole thing went on too long with too few decent action scenes. The ending battle was a complete letdown (hey, let's film the entire last battle on a coast, with lots of thrashing underwater shots and boats colliding!), not to mention the finale, wherein we find out that this story isn't about what Robin Hood did, but rather who he WAS, and where he came from. It makes about as much sense as a story about what Clark Kent was like growing up before he became Superman...like that would ever get on TV.

Either way, I doubt I could even recommend it for a rental viewing, except for a couple decent scenes of castle sieges and orphan forest ninja kids taking down a seasoned professional soldier. Cate Blanchett plays true to form as the androgynous love interest whose range of acting consists of her _fait la moue_ in every scene.


----------



## Scorsese86

_RoboCop_ - 8/10

I don't care what anyone says, I like Paul Verhoeven. Oh, yes, he made _Showgirls_, but everybody poops.
This is his only US film I haven't seen, and I am ashamed. I wish I had seen it when I was 14, not 24. A grand black comedy, with lots of violence and satire on the world we live in.


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> _RoboCop_ - 8/10
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, I like Paul Verhoeven. Oh, yes, he made _Showgirls_, but everybody poops.
> This is his only US film I haven't seen, and I am ashamed. I wish I had seen it when I was 14, not 24. A grand black comedy, with lots of violence and satire on the world we live in.



Oh, right you are dude. You should have seen it when you were 14, just because you'd probably have missed most of the satire, and instead you would have enjoyed one of the most violent movies a 14 year old could get his hands on back then.

And then you would review it at 21 or something, and it'd all click, and feel like a dork that you didn't get it before (but secretly still think that bit where they run over the melting guy is the best part).


----------



## Blackjack

Scorsese86 said:


> _RoboCop_ - 8/10
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, I like Paul Verhoeven. Oh, yes, he made _Showgirls_, but everybody poops.
> This is his only US film I haven't seen, and I am ashamed. I wish I had seen it when I was 14, not 24. A grand black comedy, with lots of violence and satire on the world we live in.





frankman said:


> Oh, right you are dude. You should have seen it when you were 14, just because you'd probably have missed most of the satire, and instead you would have enjoyed one of the most violent movies a 14 year old could get his hands on back then.
> 
> And then you would review it at 21 or something, and it'd all click, and feel like a dork that you didn't get it before (but secretly still think that bit where they run over the melting guy is the best part).



Yes, yes, and yes.

I loved the movie when I was probably way too young to be watching it. Then I watched it again more recently and fucking loved it. Verhoeven makes action movies that are smarter than they seem and more satirical than one would expect. (see also: _Total Recall_, _Starship Troopers_)

And Kurtwood Smith in _Robocop_ is one seriously evil motherfucker- and he has probably my favorite line in the entire movie: "Bitches, leave."


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Revanche - 7/10

Austrian film about an ex-con who hopes to escape his lousy job at a brothel in Vienna with the Ukrainian hooker he falls in love with by robbing a bank in a small village.. "But something terrible happens and revenge seems inevitable." (from imdb.com)

Really sad at times and always interesting as the story unfolds. Makes you think about the things you have control over in your life and the things you don't.


----------



## Blackjack

I just realized that I didn't say anything after watching _*The Pianist*_.

It's the (mostly) true story of Wladislaw Szpilman, a Jewish pianist living in Poland in the late 1930's... and all that that entails. It's a great film, and as Szpilman (a wonderful performance by Adrien Brody) goes from crisis to crisis, there are lulls and high points, but throughout is this deep, depressing feeling, as one might expect. By the end I was quite ready to curl up into a ball and just lay in my bed for a while.

It's a pretty incredible story, and aside from a few character-combining deviations from Szpilman's biography- and a couple incidents added in from director Roman Polanski's own experiences- is quite close to truth. There's shocking brutality displaying the worst of human nature, but also some of the best.


----------



## Micara

Today was lazy film day.

Just Go With It- 6/10

Well, I didn't hate it. It was entertaining, and I am an Adam Sandler fan. But it just felt lazy to me. There were plot holes big enough to drive a tractor trailer through. Jennifer Aniston was good, and I normally do not like her. But she didn't bother me that much. I really liked the little girl who played her daughter- she's just adorable. My daughter and I still call her "May Belle" from when she was in "Bridge to Terabithia". I think she has a bright future ahead of her if she can avoid the Lindsay Lohan route. This movie was just so-so, and if you can get past the glaring plot holes and WTF moments, you might just find yourself chuckling. Just don't think too hard. Adam Sandler is clearly past his prime days of "Happy Gilmore" and "The Waterboy".

Vanishing on 7th Street- 3/10

Well, now I know why I had never heard of this movie. This movie was lazy and pointless. It felt like it was just thrown together and nobody had a real idea of what was going on. "Oh well!" some studio executive said. "We'll just let the audience figure it out and they'll think we're being all ambiguous on purpose!" I know some movies end that way, and you can deduce what happened by the clues left throughout. This movie had no clues. It had some fair acting and that's about it. And that's why it gets 3 stars. Complete waste of time otherwise.


----------



## frankman

Blackjack said:


> I just realized that I didn't say anything after watching _*The Pianist*_.
> 
> It's the (mostly) true story of Wladislaw Szpilman, a Jewish pianist living in Poland in the late 1930's... and all that that entails. It's a great film, and as Szpilman (a wonderful performance by Adrien Brody) goes from crisis to crisis, there are lulls and high points, but throughout is this deep, depressing feeling, as one might expect. By the end I was quite ready to curl up into a ball and just lay in my bed for a while.
> 
> It's a pretty incredible story, and aside from a few character-combining deviations from Szpilman's biography- and a couple incidents added in from director Roman Polanski's own experiences- is quite close to truth. There's shocking brutality displaying the worst of human nature, but also some of the best.



The scene where they're all lying on the floor to be shot and the German dude reloads was one of the most uneasy scenes in the history of film. I just didn't know whether to look away or not.


----------



## RVGleason

The King's Speech. Excellent acting all around.


----------



## Scorsese86

frankman said:


> Oh, right you are dude. You should have seen it when you were 14, just because you'd probably have missed most of the satire, and instead you would have enjoyed one of the most violent movies a 14 year old could get his hands on back then.
> 
> And then you would review it at 21 or something, and it'd all click, and feel like a dork that you didn't get it before (but secretly still think that bit where they run over the melting guy is the best part).



I agree, I wouldn't notice the satire, but I would love watching all the violence, (it was the unrated director's cut I saw). I enjoy a good, violent movie once in a while. But it was rewarding watching it now, seeing the satire of the world we live in. While I would concider it as an entertaining action film as a kid, I do concider this a really good black comedy.

Also, I had a feeling you would comment, Frank. I just thought so because Verhoeven is Dutch. Have you seen some of his early films, like _Turkish Delight_, _Soldier of Orange_ etc?


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> I agree, I wouldn't notice the satire, but I would love watching all the violence, (it was the unrated director's cut I saw). I enjoy a good, violent movie once in a while. But it was rewarding watching it now, seeing the satire of the world we live in. While I would concider it as an entertaining action film as a kid, I do concider this a really good black comedy.
> 
> Also, I had a feeling you would comment, Frank. I just thought so because Verhoeven is Dutch. Have you seen some of his early films, like _Turkish Delight_, _Soldier of Orange_ etc?



I liked Robocop even before I knew who Verhoeven was. I've seen all his movies (funny to see their titles in English), and I've met him a couple of times. A friend of mine is his biographer.


----------



## Scorsese86

frankman said:


> I liked Robocop even before I knew who Verhoeven was. I've seen all his movies (funny to see their titles in English), and I've met him a couple of times. A friend of mine is his biographer.



Holy shit! You lucky son of a ...!:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Last Play at Shea_ - 7/10

This is one of those movies that try too much... and it's good, but you know this would benefit from being atleast three movies! See, it's both a concert film, with Billy Joel's concert at Shea before it closed, a documentary on Shea and the Mets, and a documentary on and about Billy Joel. It tries to be all three, and that in 95 minutes!
What's going on during those 95 minutes is great, but you end up feeling, "was that it?". 

The Mets part is fascinating, and it also tells the story about NYC post-1960. The Billy Joel part is very general, but there are some good stuff there, including interviews with his daughter and Christine Brinkley, (is this woman over 50? Is that possible?), but he should get a proper documentary on him, something like _End of the Century_ or _The Filth and the Fury_.

And the concert looks like magic. When Joel starts the show with "The Star-Spangled Banner" I had goose bumps all over my body.
I need to get the DVD, to watch the entire concert!


----------



## None

Paul - Fucking awesome/numbers - Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are as charming and delightful as ever, while it isn't nearly as funny as their other pairings, how can you top their previous highs. It is a very funny flick and Greg Motolla is a decent stand-in for Edgar Wright even if there is still a longing for what Mr. Wright could have done with the material. The supporting cast is insane and all of them a pretty excellent in their roles. The references are clever and hilarious. Seth Rogen does a great job with his voice over work and the CGI for Paul is phenomenal, he actually comes off as a complex and real character. This is a hysterical and great road trip film.


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> Paul - Fucking awesome/numbers - Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are as charming and delightful as ever, while it isn't nearly as funny as their other pairings, how can you top their previous highs. It is a very funny flick and Greg Motolla is a decent stand-in for Edgar Wright even if there is still a longing for what Mr. Wright could have done with the material. The supporting cast is insane and all of them a pretty excellent in their roles. The references are clever and hilarious. Seth Rogen does a great job with his voice over work and the CGI for Paul is phenomenal, he actually comes off as a complex and real character. This is a hysterical and great road trip film.



Agreed especially with the longing for having Edgar Wright at the helm. Motolla goes for a number of echos of vintage Spielberg films and they aren't very impressive or evocative. I couldn't help but think how perfect Wright's version of the same scenes would have been. All the same, it is a very funny movie. I was against Rogan from the start, but I have to admit that he won me over. Also, best surprise cameo in awhile.


----------



## None

pdgujer148 said:


> Agreed especially with the longing for having Edgar Wright at the helm. Motolla goes for a number of echos of vintage Spielberg films and they aren't very impressive or evocative. I couldn't help but think how perfect Wright's version of the same scenes would have been. All the same, it is a very funny movie. I was against Rogan from the start, but I have to admit that he won me over. Also, best surprise cameo in awhile.



I actually really like Motollla and his style so it wasn't a big problem for me. It's just I want Edgar Wright to direct everything especially if it has Pegg and Frost. I'm waiting for the band to get back together. Also, it would have been a great companion for Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. However, Wright already did the film in a way with Spaced, so I imagine it was better he did Scott Pilgrim instead. Serious, I was won over completely by Rogen, his voice work was real strong.


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> I actually really like Motollla and his style so it wasn't a big problem for me. It's just I want Edgar Wright to direct everything especially if it has Pegg and Frost. I'm waiting for the band to get back together. Also, it would have been a great companion for Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz. However, Wright already did the film in a way with Spaced, so I imagine it was better he did Scott Pilgrim instead. Serious, I was won over completely by Rogen, his voice work was real strong.



Quibbles, I guess. We both loved the film. Special love on my side for Arrested Development fan-service. Jeffrey Tambor is the shit.


----------



## Roo830

I just got done watching Jackass 3D, my cheeks still hurt from laughing so hard. I didn't get a chance to watch it in the theater it would have been much better to see the 3D. But still very funny!


----------



## None

pdgujer148 said:


> Quibbles, I guess. We both loved the film. Special love on my side for Arrested Development fan-service. Jeffrey Tambor is the shit.



Tambor killed it. Bateman also was great even if I wished he'd find a film that used his talent as well as Arrested Development did.


----------



## KHayes666

Due Date = 8 out of 10.

You know there are 3 types of comedies. There are some that are awfully funny in an unintentional way. There are classics that have several funny moments but try to be serious in some areas. Then you got movies that have you pissing your pants laughing from beginning to end.

This is one of those piss your pants laughing movies from opening to final frame.

Even when it tries to be serious you'll be laughing till it hurts.

I'm not gonna bother with boring old reviews of how the characters acted, just watch the friggin movie.


----------



## None

KHayes666 said:


> Due Date = 8 out of 10.
> 
> You know there are 3 types of comedies. There are some that are awfully funny in an unintentional way. There are classics that have several funny moments but try to be serious in some areas. Then you got movies that have you pissing your pants laughing from beginning to end.
> 
> This is one of those piss your pants laughing movies from opening to final frame.
> 
> Even when it tries to be serious you'll be laughing till it hurts.
> 
> I'm not gonna bother with boring old reviews of how the characters acted, just watch the friggin movie.



The movie works mainly because of the chemistry between Downey and Galifianakis, but both of them are great in this. Downey being high as shit is probably the funniest scene in the movie.


----------



## mossystate

The Experiment - beyond awful/10


----------



## CAMellie

Tooth Fairy - ugh/10

I lost it and nearly pissed my pants seeing The Rock in a pink tutu with wings...but the rest was torture from hell.


----------



## penguin

Heathers: 1 billion/10. I had to watch this again the other day after an email (and then facebook) conversation with friend devolved into quotes from the movie. I love love love love love it. My mother thinks it's an awful film, but it's a classic and everyone should see it.


----------



## None

Chasing Amy - Still love this movie.


----------



## olwen

penguin said:


> Heathers: 1 billion/10. I had to watch this again the other day after an email (and then facebook) conversation with friend devolved into quotes from the movie. I love love love love love it. My mother thinks it's an awful film, but it's a classic and everyone should see it.



HA! To this day my sister, my cousin and I still say "What's your damage Heather?" when we're annoyed with each other. 

Another movie my sister and I quoted from for years was Teen Witch. "You think you're hot stuff cause you went to a dance?" LOL That movie is kind of silly and ridiculous but still fun.


----------



## olwen

Despicable Me - 8/10

This is one of those animated films that's fun for adults too. All the characters are adorable, even the not so evil villains. Steve Carell is great as a voice over actor, and who wouldn't want to steal the moon and see your daughters dance recital on the same day? No one. That's who. LOL Rent it.


----------



## swagedsoul

Due Date- 6.5/10.

I found The Hangover hilarious...but then I watched it with a guy and a gal that just 2 nights before I had gotten stinkin drunk with...this movie has been compared a lot to Hangover...but somehow I didn't find it as funny as a whole. Scenes were funny as hell...but overall...I dunno...maybe if I were drinking...


----------



## penguin

olwen said:


> HA! To this day my sister, my cousin and I still say "What's your damage Heather?" when we're annoyed with each other.



If my sister or I happen to say "why do I do ____" the other will always respond with "because you're an idiot", which of course is followed by "oh yeah, that must be it." 

It's such a habit with us that we learnt the hard way to NOT respond like that to people who haven't seen the movie. Whoops!


----------



## pdgujer148

penguin said:


> If my sister or I happen to say "why do I do ____" the other will always respond with "because you're an idiot", which of course is followed by "oh yeah, that must be it."
> 
> It's such a habit with us that we learnt the hard way to NOT respond like that to people who haven't seen the movie. Whoops!



I have trained our receptionist to farm anyone who has had "a brain tumor for breakfast" to the endless purgatory called voice-mail


----------



## HDANGEL15

*someone from work loaned me DUE DATE....and I LOL'd alot...my favorite is his dog doing a certain something....in the car 

i love the inappropriateness and THE big furry sexy BELLY SCENE IN THE PLANE!!!!

 MEOW!!!! rock on ZACH

...and Robert Downey is always wonderful
8.5/10*


----------



## rellis10

swagedsoul said:


> Due Date- 6.5/10.
> 
> I found The Hangover hilarious...but then I watched it with a guy and a gal that just 2 nights before I had gotten stinkin drunk with...this movie has been compared a lot to Hangover...but somehow I didn't find it as funny as a whole. Scenes were funny as hell...but overall...I dunno...maybe if I were drinking...



I watched the Hangover not expecting to like it and I really did, I was kinda disappointed I put it off for so long. So I was quite interested in seeing this when it was being compared to thar movie.

And I have to say I agree with you, while it's a funny film in its own right, it's not quite in the same league as The Hangover.

Galifinakis (spelling is most likely wrong lol) plays quite a similar type of character (oddball, crazy, inappropriate) but it works with the deadpan Robert Downey Jr. Their relationship development seems quite fake though, as they go from hating each other to loving each other so quickly. It's a comedy though, not a slow-building emotional drama, so I forgive it.

personally I think RDjr's solo sections are the highlight here, although Galifinakis does actually give a couple of touching scenes that were somewhat surprising (acting in the rest-stop and the grand canyon scene).

Good comedy film for a night in. 7/10


----------



## Mishty

Nothing but the Truth -* 9/10* 

This movies ending made me cuss and rant for an hour. I just bought it in on DVD, something I rarely do these days.

Big Girls Don't Cry.....They Get Even -* 8/10*

It's still just as funny as when I was a 10 year old.


The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia - *8.5/10*

Nothing like The Dancing Outlaw I've been obsessed with for years, but still an awesome and watchable movie.


----------



## rellis10

The Fountain

The only of one of Darren Aronofsky's movies I hadn't watched before last night. I have to admit he is one of my favorite directors at this moment, that's not to say his films are necessarily high on my favorites list (other than The Wrestler) but they always have a unique quality that I can admire.

The Fountain is a very philosophical movie, I went into it and came out trying to over analyse it and that damanged my viewing I believe. But after reflecting on it, it's certain a powerful movie with deep ideas.

Hugh Jackman plays a three part performance here with great depth, one as a man doing a duty to his country, another as a loving husband searching for a sure to his wife's illness and the third a spiritual man still searching for answers to his questions. It's a great piece of acting. Rachel Weisz accompanies him well too, they make a convincing on-screen couple.

Acting here is top notch, the story is difficult to follow but take it for what it is...not necessarily straightfoward and more metaphorical/philosophical than real. Effects, when used, are visually beautiful and striking.

Putting a score on this is difficult. It's delightfully presented, with great acting, but it's easy to miss out on pieces. If you truly understand it you'll walk away feeling enlightened.

8.5/10


----------



## None

Sucker Punch - If there is one thing you have to give this film is that it is a series of moving images. This is hard to really comment on for me. Not that I liked or didn't like, well, maybe, I'm still not entirely sure how I feel about this film. It seems like for every great idea there is something that detracts from its potential. I mean, I like the film in general because it sparked my brain while watching it and makes me want to do a comparative analysis of this and Scott Pilgrim as I see many similarities in the way these two "video game" movies operate. 

Not to say that Sucker Punch is anywhere near as good as Scott Pilgrim, it isn't, but there are a lot of parallels that I saw. Ultimately, this falls short because its choice of video game inspiration is Dead or Alive and FFX-2's Dress Sphere. The main problem is the framing device, it doesn't work and quickly becomes problematic. If this was only the hyperreality portions it'd be incredible. I love that it hits on most of the main video game genres in these scenes, mainly the train job as homage to Final Fantasy. 

The problem is when it tries to create characters or adhere to a plot, it is basically a bad video game that has only cut scenes. The problem of perspective in the fantasies is incredibly problematic as depending on whose fantasy the night club is, it can be an intriguing commentary or misguided misogyny. The acting is meh and the only time I was really engaged by anyone person on screen was the five seconds John Hamm was in the movie. Maybe one day I'll write that essay/article.


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> Nice. I can't Rep,but I would.


----------



## frankman

Saw two movies by Thomas McCarthy: *The Visitor*, and *The Station Agent*. Both are about quiet men in loud situations. The cinematography, acting, directing, use of empty space & silence is absolutely astounding.

The fact that you don't get to know that much about the main characters is unimportant; they are lovable and quirky, superbly acted and it's fun watching them react to chaos for an hour and a half.

Definitely very highly recommended for anyone who likes character development, symbolism and architecture.

*9 - 10*


----------



## bonified

I just watched "The lives of others" 8.5/10

Simply one of the best movies I have seen in a very long while. 

View attachment lives-of-others-das-leben-der-anderen-poster-1.jpg​


----------



## Blackjack

bonified said:


> I just watched "The lives of others" 8.5/10
> 
> Simply one of the best movies I have seen in a very long while.
> 
> View attachment 91712​



Oh, that movie was _SO FUCKING GOOD_. I watched it a few years back and I'm so glad that I did, because it's just a great drama all-around.


----------



## Mishty

frankman said:


> *The Station Agent*



I *love* this movie ever so muchly.....


----------



## frankman

Mishty said:


> I *love* this movie ever so muchly.....



Then you'll love The Visitor. I'm so in love with his photography. Every scene looks freaking amazing.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Salt

7/10...And most of that is because I love Angelina. It was good. The action was pretty awesome for a female lead. Liev whats-his-name is hot. The plot had potential but I think it missed a beat in the telling. Otherwise, I thought it was a good flick.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Big Easy_ - 7/10

I have a lifelong fascination with the American South, and this movie really didn't turn that off. A very entertaining movie with lots of familiar faces, (Dennis Quaid, Ned Beatty, John Goodman and a smoking hot Ellen Barkin). Difficult to put in a genre, but I think I would label it as a comedy, even though it gets a little more "dramatic" towards the end... the last twenty minutes are the real issue here... it would be an even better film if the ending was a bit different. But, an overall entertaining film.


----------



## russianrobot

Rango.....


----------



## olwen

penguin said:


> If my sister or I happen to say "why do I do ____" the other will always respond with "because you're an idiot", which of course is followed by "oh yeah, that must be it."
> 
> It's such a habit with us that we learnt the hard way to NOT respond like that to people who haven't seen the movie. Whoops!



The power of Winona Ryder knows no bounds. LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Death Wish 2,old-school action for dat ass!


----------



## CAMellie

Faster - 7/10

Surprisingly good. Drew me in from the beginning. Billy Bob Thornton is an excellent sleazeball!


----------



## None

Limitless- Even alcohol couldn't make me dumb enough to like this stupid fucking movie. I'm going to take a smart pill too and become the president. Fuck this movie.


----------



## None

None said:


> Limitless- Even alcohol couldn't make me dumb enough to like this stupid fucking movie. I'm going to take a smart pill too and become the president. Fuck this movie.



I was still pretty buzzed when I wrote this, but I stand by this review.


----------



## Mishty

Sucker Punch - *7.5/1O*


----------



## CAMellie

Unstoppable - 8/10

The movie drew us in and held our attention throughout. I deducted 2 points because the reporters in the movie were getting on my nerves and seemed to be psychic considering how quickly they got their info.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Freeway_ - 8/10
Of all the people in the world, my grandparents reccomended me this movie! They saw it on the TV a few days ago, and said I should check it out. "It stars she who played June Carter and Jack Bauer". Well, off course I have heard about it, but I have never seen it! It was funny. Very funny. And a little bit violent. A modern day re-telling of "Little Red Riding Hood", with a disfigured Kiefer as the big, bad wolf, with Brooke Shields as his preppy wife, and Dan Hedaya as a police investigator, it's one of the most clever, and better, black comedies I have seen in a while. I was tempted to give it a 9, but it had its flaws in the beginning, but the ending was a knock-out.

_Freeway II_ - 4/10
This time they went for "Hansel and Gretel": two teenage criminals, a caucasian and an Afro-American, goes on the run. Add vomit, cannibalism, vomit, lesbian sex scenes, vomit, drugs, vomit, prostitution and even more vomit, and you've got youself an OTT sequel-in-name only. They did their best in trying to top the first film, they just forget to put much effort into writing the screenplay. The good thing about this film is Vincent Gallo, (am I the only one in this world who likes this guy?). He plays a nun(!), who is feeding, and weighing "White Girl", to get her fat. Those scenes were really good, (is that odd I liked those scenes?), but off course, she/he just wanted her to get fat so she/he could have her for dinner. The ending was crazy, though Gallo made a convincing witch.
Also, who can really enjoy a film where Don 'No Soul' Simmons gets a handjob in a courthouse?


----------



## Mishty

The Kids Are Alright - * 9/1O*

The first time I watched this movie, I didn't care for it, it seemed bland, the second and third time I viewed this movie I laughed like a jack rabbit, I think I had all the critics and reviews stuck up my ass and couldn't enjoy it for what it was. Annette and Julianne are hands down a pair of sickeningly talented women.


You Again - *5.5/1O*

Kinda funny....but not great.


----------



## CAMellie

Megamind - 4.5/10

It felt like they put all the good stuff in the beginning of the movie...and it went downhill from there.


----------



## Mishty

Fish Tank - *9.5/10*


----------



## J34

The Adjustment Bureau: 7.5/10


----------



## KHayes666

Paul = 9 out of 10

Remember what I said about Due Date a few pages ago as its apart of those "pissing your pants laughing movies from beginning to end"? Well Paul surpasses that and buries it by a mile.

The boys from Shaun of the Dead and Hot Fuzz are at it in again in a modern day adult ET like setting. You got Simon Pegg, Seth Rogen, Jane Lynch, Jason Bateman and Nick Frost.....what more can you ask for? 

Oh yeah, SIGOURNEY WEAVER BEEEEEYOTTTCCHHHHHH.....erm, sorry.

Anyway, same thing goes for Due Date. I'm not gonna review it, just go see the damn thing and have a great time


----------



## misstet

kingdom of heaven - 6.5/10


----------



## 1300 Class

Jackass 3.

Apart from the two 'shit' based stunts, which were so gross, I laughed hard. But you can tell they are all starting to get on a bit and don't get up as quick as they use to. Still funny to watch.

8/10.


----------



## rellis10

Seraphim Falls

Traditionally i'm not a fan of westerns, very few having caught my attention over the years (True Grit because of Jeff Bridges, The Good The Bad and The Ugly, and for some reason this caught my eye a long time back and it sparked my interest when i was looking through Liam Neeson's IMDB page recently). But I decided to watch it and see.

The acting is good as Pierce Brosnan portrays a man on the run from a group that's tracking him, led by Liam Neeson. While there's nothing special it is well acted and believable...although Brosnan's seemingly constant moaning and grunting can be a bit offputting.

The story progresses well throughout the film, gradually revealing information about the two mysterious central characters. The scenes when Brosnan and Neeson are together provide great tension and this is something the movie doesn't lack throughout. Toward the end, after a nice twist regarding the motives of each character, it gets a tad surreal with Anjelica Houston making a fleeting but important appearence as a travelling saleswoman flogging a 'cure all' in the desert, among other thing.

Interesting and tensions filled, not the greatest western ever made but holds its own as a good movie. Probably for the more western-oriented movie watcher in truth, but it has quality for those not used to the genre.

7/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Twilight: New Moon - 2/10. I know there's a horde of Meyer disciples wanting to strangle me for giving this such a shitty review but my lord, the dialog reads like the worst soap opera dreck ever written.

Now I did enjoy the first movie somewhat--I gave it due attention, and while most of it was tweener-level romance a few parts were ok (I actually really enjoyed the baseball scene).

But the second movie? Explain to me that something was lost in the translation from book to movie, and that there really was a more compelling story told with more literary excellence in the novel. As I said in a Facebook update, it made the abysmal romantic dialog between Anakin and Padme in Star Wars Episode II seem like Romeo and Juliet by comparison.

I ended up going to the Wikipedia article, and to her credit, Meyer did write a coherent group of characters and a storyline, and I understand the religious undertones for making Bella seem virginal and wanting to be untouched by man until her wedding. My take is that vampires aren't really for kids. Stoker didn't write it as such, neither did Anne Rice. When you take away all the forbidden sensuality, sexual tension, obsession with death and overall gothic feel of the storyline, not to mention 99% of the vampire weaknesses that are supposed to limit their overall powers, you weaken the genre. 

In Meyer's world there's no reason vampires shouldn't cover the globe, ruling everything and everyone. They're not affected by daylight, crosses, garlic or holy water, so where lies the inherent Achilles' Heel? Even Superman, the godlike alien, could be brought down with a glowing green rock. The fact that the Achilles Heel is, (ahem) _love_, seems almost a cop-out.


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Winter's Bone - 10*_


----------



## mel

Easy A- 7.824


----------



## Micara

Gangs of New York

Can't believe I _just_ saw this.

9.5/10


----------



## pdgujer148

Insidious |2/10|

The bitch of Insidious is that the first half of the film is pretty effective. The film is a collaboration of the people who made Saw and Paranormal Activity and the first part plays out like a PA film with a better budget and better actors (Barbra Hershey and Nite Owl from The Watchmen are in it).

Despite the cardboard characters and repetitive scenes of crying babies the first half of the film manages to create a palaple sense of dread.

The second half of the film lapses in what I suspect was intended to be a homage to Poltergeist but ends up being an unintentional parody.

Child lost in the afterlife (check)
Goofy nerd techs with lots of weird ghost hunting apparatus (check)
Eccentric old psychic guru (check)
Parent must venture into the afterlife to save lost child (check)

The problem is that the makers are trying to one-up a classic film. Poltergeist had a bossy little person; Insidious has a frail bird woman what communicates with the other side by wearing a WWII gas mask attached to a vacuum hose. Poltergeist had randoms ghosts and animated corpses; Insidious has ghosts with back-storys! You get:


Spooky Twins! (ala The Shining)
Demon that looks like Darth Maul and has Freddy Kruger claws (at one point we see the demon shrpening his claws on a grinder so he can play Tiny Tim's "Tiptoe Through the Tulips" to menacing (?) effect.
1950's Prom Queen with a Gun
A Witch (Seriously?)
Square-jawed Victorian Thug

You can tell that this film was made by James Wan (Saw) because it ends with an screamingly obvious twist and setup for a sequel. 

Stay away. Not even worth a rental.


----------



## mel

The Fighter - 9.5...10 if we count just the fact of seeing MW half naked


----------



## DitzyBrunette

mel said:


> The Fighter - 9.5...10 if we count just the fact of seeing MW half naked



*Note to self:* WATCH THE FIGHTER.


----------



## Dmitra

Charlie St. Cloud - 8/10 hankies

Spun - |o/1010 ^./->v` *twitch*

Dead Birds - 6.5/10 with an excellent spooky atmosphere


----------



## Mishty

Inception - *8/10*

It was awesome, but I didn't see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## SuperMishe

*Splice* - 7/10 - the last third of the movie was - I don't know - disturbing? Unnecessary? Just wrong? But I did enjoy the movie and the concept.


----------



## toni

pdgujer148 said:


> Insidious |2/10|
> 
> 
> Stay away. Not even worth a rental.



Thanks for this, insidious was my next on my list. Not anymore!

Source Code 6/10

It would have gotten an 8 if they didn't try to over complicate everything in the last 2 minutes.


----------



## None

Source Code - 7/10 - It has many of the elements that made Moon great. Duncan Jones even working on a studio picture manages to explore elements present in Moon and make a fairly smart sci-fi film. That is he crafts a smart sci-fi film until the very final moments of the movie where the ending kills the movie for me. I mean, I would have loved it if ended on the logical end frame, but it goes past that and has the happy/tact on ending. The performances are strong outside of Jeffrey Wright who is doing too much of a stereotypical magical, power hungry power figure. I love that isolation among enclosed spaces where great character work/breakthroughs is an element that Duncan Jones has continued to explore. This film is beautiful at moments and well shot throughout with great visual flourishes that never seem like an attempt to show off. Actually worth checking out especially if you dug Moon despite a tact-on ending.


----------



## Blackjack

*127 Hours*

The first 20 minutes and the last 30 were fantastic. I found the 40 in between to be a bit unimpressive overall. That said, James Franco puts in a great performance, and the story is obviously pretty incredible. The climax is a gruesome triumph and one of the few scenes I can think of in any film that made me want to look away, but it wasn't one that forced me to. Came damn close, though.

The cinematic style can be a bit jarring but it looks pretty cool and isn't intrusive- in fact it seems almost natural how it works sometimes, with three different views of a scene or a hallucination.

The music flat-out kicks ass. A.R. Rahman has shown himself to be a damned good composer between this and _Slumdog Millionaire_. That said, I didn't like "If I Rise" a whole lot on its own, only within the context of the scenes in which it plays (in part or full).

*8/10*. A film that's apparently as accurate as it can be without being a documentary; something not for the weak of heart or stomach; and as close as you can be to the 127 agonizing hours that Aron Ralston spent trapped by a rock.


----------



## smithnwesson

The Princess Bride. 9/10.

The girl friend and I watched it in Blu-ray on a 42" TV from six feet away. We had a little wine and some popcorn.

We're both movie hounds, but our tastes are very different. She likes chick flicks and I like flicks with a lotta guys getting whacked and T's and A's. 

We sync'd on this one. It didn't suck.

- Jim


----------



## mossystate

The Fighter - It was just OK. I think I expected more. Melissa Leo was wonderful. Christian Bale did a good job. Mark Wahlberg was kind of like wallpaper or tofu, for the most part. Amy Adams mostly annoyed me. The movie just never sunk its teeth into anything meaty for me. Boxing movie with a formula. Eh...I don't need to see another one of those..ya know? Not sure how to rate it so I shall say 6/10.

Green Street Hooligans ( another roomie pick ). I guess there was A Message in there, somewhere. Sometimes you have to fight for what you believe in...even when you are talking about some macho bullshit surrounding a flippin' sport. Yeah...OK. Maybe they should have stuck with the fighting and not gone down the road of waxing poetic. Elijah Wood, walking down the street, trying to look tough, when it really just looked like he should have been a Jet or a Shark. A million gallons of blood, and 1234 flying teeth later, he has learned to not beat the shit out of the rich kid who set him up, but tape him confessing in a ritzy toilet. EW became a man in jolly olde England, but he didn't quiiiiiiiiite get, exactly, how there is nothing at all noble about soccer gangs beting the holy fuck out of one another. lololol Ugh. If the movie had been unapologetic in its violence, I could have at least not rolled my eyes so much, and just gone along for whatever ride. 3/10


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> Gangs of New York
> 
> Can't believe I _just_ saw this.
> 
> 9.5/10



I give it an 8.5 or 9. Daniel Day Lewis made this movie for me. His character was so intense and so believable. He's character you both hate and kind of like at the same time. I will have to rent it again to see the whole thing. I need to see more Martin Scorsese films.


----------



## rellis10

SuperMishe said:


> *Splice* - 7/10 - the last third of the movie was - I don't know - disturbing? Unnecessary? Just wrong? But I did enjoy the movie and the concept.



I'll go for a 7.5/10 here.

The acting's good, effects are really good and the story has a good speed to it even though it does seem like it skips some details. For a scientific movie it stops short of describing every formula and process which is a good thing.

It does kinda feel like two movies though. The first half dealing with the physical growth of 'Dren' and the second with the emotional growth, namely the loss of innocence and birth of its natural human desires. Indeed, the movie does a good job of representing the primal condition of the human species, always presenting itself no matter how promising a situation begins.

The second half does seem quite full on for those no expecting it after the first half, but I don't see it as unnecessary. I believe it is meant to depict the carnal and violent side of humanity, as opposed to the nurturing side previously.

Certainly thought provoking and at times hard-hitting stuff.


----------



## Scorsese86

Weirdo890 said:


> I need to see more Martin Scorsese films.



I approve this message


----------



## Scorsese86

_How Do You Know_ - 5/10

All right, I was expecting a trainwreck, and it wasn't that awful. It's just a very clean rom-com with every cliché streched over two hours. Rich, white girl is in love with two rich, white men: but who to choose? I was expecting more from a film by a three-time Academy Award winner, with several major actors in the leads. If it was an indie, it might have its charm, but this has more to proof. Also, it cost $120 million? That's eight times as much as _The Hurt Locker_, which had a bunch of explosions! Still, there reason I give it five and four is this: Kathryn Hahn steals the show, and Jack Nicholson, well, Jack is Jack and it's enough for me to see him on a screen, and I don't care what he says or do, he's Jack, and he's the best.


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> _How Do You Know_ - 5/10
> 
> All right, I was expecting a trainwreck, and it wasn't that awful. It's just a very clean rom-com with every cliché streched over two hours. Rich, white girl is in love with two rich, white men: but who to choose? I was expecting more from a film by a three-time Academy Award winner, with several major actors in the leads. If it was an indie, it might have its charm, but this has more to proof. Also, it cost $120 million? That's eight times as much as _The Hurt Locker_, which had a bunch of explosions! Still, there reason I give it five and four is this: Kathryn Hahn steals the show, and Jack Nicholson, well, Jack is Jack and it's enough for me to see him on a screen, and I don't care what he says or do, he's Jack, and he's the best.



I thought that movie sucked balls. I agree with the bit about the extreme costs, and it just makes me think that they hired a bunch of really expensive actors to do a sub-par script. I'm getting a bit sick of vanilla Reese Witherspoon; she's a pretty good actress, but for the love of fnord, please start choosing interesting movies again.

Jack was great though. And so was Paul Rudd, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Heyyou

"Unknown" 9 out of 10 (Liam Neeson)

"Just Go with It" (Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston) 9 out of 10. Was funny and not dumb!


----------



## Scorsese86

frankman said:


> I thought that movie sucked balls. I agree with the bit about the extreme costs, and it just makes me think that they hired a bunch of really expensive actors to do a sub-par script. I'm getting a bit sick of vanilla Reese Witherspoon; she's a pretty good actress, but for the love of fnord, please start choosing interesting movies again.
> 
> Jack was great though. And so was Paul Rudd, if you like that sort of thing.



I find it difficult to hate a movie with Jack. Ok, _Man Trouble_ is awful, but still, it has Jack in it. There is something about him that is so natural. He never acts, he just is the character, and that's why I like him so much. 
I agree with you on miss Witherspoon. She can be great, just look at _Freeway_ and _Walk the Line_, and she should try out more "complex" roles. I think she signed on for this film, like everybody else, because it was a James L. Brooks film. Brooks is very acclaimed, and I personally think that _Terms of Endearment_ is a great film, so I had some hopes that some of the magic he created in that would show up in _How Do You Know_, but no. Also, I saw this movie a few days ago, and I can honestly say, I can't remember much from it right now. I remember the scenes with Jack, but otherwise... 

I do hope the rumors that Jack will star in the next P.T. Anderson movie is true. That would be awesome!


----------



## Scorsese86

Heyyou said:


> "Just Go with It" (Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston) 9 out of 10. Was funny and not dumb!



I find it difficult to believe a movie with Jennifer Aniston is worth a 9. But maybe I'm just being predetermined, since I don't care much about her? Now, I haven't seen the film in question, but... care to elaborate on your reason for giving it a 9? Could you compare it to a similar movie, perhaps, that you also enjoyed as well?


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Sucker Punch

I gave it 8/10 because it has a deceptively strong story (which I didn't expect) and kickass special-effects (which I did expect) as well as five gorgeous (although skinny) woman dressed in lingerie shooting the shit out of everything. In all serious, though, it was a very enjoyable movie.


----------



## frankman

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt I

This is NOT a good movie. I know it's supposed to be the prelude of the final act, and yes, it's therefore an unfinished story, but that does still does not exempt it from being a badly told story.

A movie should stand on its own, have a separate story arc, build-up and resolution. This movie lacks everything a story should be, makes a mockery of what is otherwise a perfectly decent story by cashing in of the succes of the Potter series and cutting it into two parts.

david Yates is completely out of his depth in this series, and while I suppose he probably is a very bookish director, he fails to deliver the most important part of it all: making a proper film. I'd much rather have seen the dude from the one with the wizardry competition make this movie, or the one where they go back in time to save that horse-eagle.

It has a pretty animated segment that shows us what the Deathly Hallows are, but besides that and some adequate acting, there's nothing here to truly enjoy. Characters keep popping up out of nowhere, the scenerey keeps changing and the way they follow up on leads is messy and chaotic to say the least.

The movie just doesn't unfold or unroll, it sort of randomly expands and stumbles to a semi-finish without any reason or rhyme. It's like a very badly done LOTR 2, but instead of a ring they have a something-crux that makes people nasty and ill-behaved, and there's just as much walking in this one as in the book of Return o/t King.

random violence, lack of character development and a crap director make this one of the most disappointing bits of cinema I've seen in a looooong time. It's a waste of money, talent, film and time.

3 - 10


----------



## J34

Just Go with It- 6/10

Seriously, its just getting annoying seeing Adam Sandler typecast in the same exact role in nearly every movie he is in. Try and find 1 Adam Sandler movie that is not a romantic comedy is damn near impossible.


----------



## Micara

Scorsese86 said:


> I find it difficult to believe a movie with Jennifer Aniston is worth a 9. But maybe I'm just being predetermined, since I don't care much about her? Now, I haven't seen the film in question, but... care to elaborate on your reason for giving it a 9? Could you compare it to a similar movie, perhaps, that you also enjoyed as well?





J34 said:


> Just Go with It- 6/10
> 
> Seriously, its just getting annoying seeing Adam Sandler typecast in the same exact role in nearly every movie he is in. Try and find 1 Adam Sandler movie that is not a romantic comedy is damn near impossible.



Yeah, I also gave it a 6 a couple of pages back. The thing was full of ridiculous plot holes. I only gave it a 6 because I liked the kids. 

Scorsese, mix together all of the Adam Sandler movies you've ever seen, toss in some Friends episodes, and that's the movie.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Station Agent_ - 9/10

Thank you, Frank. Thank you so much! Frank recommended me to see this movie, and I am forever grateful for him suggesting this movie to me. How well do you know me, really?

This was a wonderful film, with Peter Dinklage giving a performance of a lifetime, that was just flawless. A wonderful, moving, entertaining film, that's only problem was that it was too short! Oh, and a colorful vision of friendship, loneliness and trains. A must-see!

And Michelle Williams is mooie! (Is that correct Dutch, Frank?)


----------



## MaryClaire

127 Hours - 9+/10

I saw this movie on blue ray last weekend. Wow. Such an amazing story. I know a lot of people are grossed out about the graphic nature of the story but honestly don't miss this movie due to that. It's a very small part, less than 5 minutes.


----------



## 1300 Class

R.E.D

7.5/10. Took a little while to get going and I wasn't sure it knew quite what it wanted to be. Got better, but won't be re watching it for a while.


----------



## riplee

Scorsese86 said:


> _The Station Agent_ - 9/10
> 
> Thank you, Frank. Thank you so much! Frank recommended me to see this movie, and I am forever grateful for him suggesting this movie to me. How well do you know me, really?
> 
> This was a wonderful film, with Peter Dinklage giving a performance of a lifetime, that was just flawless. A wonderful, moving, entertaining film, that's only problem was that it was too short! Oh, and a colorful vision of friendship, loneliness and trains. A must-see!
> 
> And Michelle Williams is mooie! (Is that correct Dutch, Frank?)



Agreed. A touching film and I loved the scenes where they're chasing trains!


----------



## Lamia

Capitalism: A Love Story

7/10

Some of the stories he touches on are quite revealing especially the "peasant insurance" and the privately owned juvenile facility in PA.


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> _The Station Agent_ - 9/10
> 
> Thank you, Frank. Thank you so much! Frank recommended me to see this movie, and I am forever grateful for him suggesting this movie to me. How well do you know me, really?
> 
> This was a wonderful film, with Peter Dinklage giving a performance of a lifetime, that was just flawless. A wonderful, moving, entertaining film, that's only problem was that it was too short! Oh, and a colorful vision of friendship, loneliness and trains. A must-see!
> 
> And Michelle Williams is mooie! (Is that correct Dutch, Frank?)



No problem dude, you got me to see Get Low, so we're even 

Glad you liked it, and Michelle Williams is inderdaad mooi. Have you seen the Visitor yet?

Anyway, you're probably going to enjoy the next bit:

The Shadow

I still see this as one of the coolest superhero movies there is. It's got an 80s vibe in a 90s movie, it's got Alec Baldwin with a rubber nose, flying daggers, Gengis Kahn, Penelope Ann Miller (who is truly the female Kevin Bacon, as in 6 degrees of Penelope is just as easy). It's fun, dark for a decidedly older comic, and one of the fonder movie memories I have, which made it a joy to revisit.

8 -10


----------



## Scorsese86

frankman said:


> No problem dude, you got me to see Get Low, so we're even
> 
> Glad you liked it, and Michelle Williams is inderdaad mooi. Have you seen the Visitor yet?
> 
> Anyway, you're probably going to enjoy the next bit:
> 
> The Shadow
> 
> I still see this as one of the coolest superhero movies there is. It's got an 80s vibe in a 90s movie, it's got Alec Baldwin with a rubber nose, flying daggers, Gengis Kahn, Penelope Ann Miller (who is truly the female Kevin Bacon, as in 6 degrees of Penelope is just as easy). It's fun, dark for a decidedly older comic, and one of the fonder movie memories I have, which made it a joy to revisit.
> 
> 8 -10



I will check out _The Visitor_ too

Oh, _The Shadow_... it's been a while since I saw that one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Into the Wild 7.5/10

Something didn't sit right with me with how the parents' story was told which made me kind of want to tell Chris to get over it at times. So much of the movie was so powerful though that it made up for it. Catherine Keener was once again amazing.


----------



## None

Hanna - 8/10 - Some really intense action sequences and great performances in this. The camera work is excellent if a bit too sentimental at times, which messes with the natural atmosphere, tone and feel of the film. Some of the action sequences are amazing, particularly the scene with Eric Bana in a subway station. The soundtrack was great and pumped up the adrenaline. Really solid flick.


----------



## None

Hobo with a Shotgun - 10/10 - This movie is a masterpiece of violent excess and nailing the grindhouse, exploitation feel without ever making it a tedious experience. Rutger Hauer is the man and the one liners are Shakespearean in this. Outside of Black Dynamite (and Black Dynamite is still better), this is one of the few neo-exploitation films that actually plays within the conventions of the genre while creating a film that transcends the so-bad-its-good conventions to simply being good without any restraint.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Watched *Inside* -- a french gore fest that's a horror fan's dream. :smitten:
I give it two decapitated heads up and an 8 out of 10.


----------



## CAMellie

127 Hours - 9/10

James Franco gave an absolutely amazing performance as Aron Ralston. The gore was minimal and necessary to the story. I was crying at the end.


----------



## None

For those that saw 127 Hours, you would be doing yourself a service by also seeing Buried, which I thought handled the single actor in an enclosed, dangerous space much better.


----------



## CAMellie

How To Train Your Dragon - 8/10

Extremely entertaining with a lot of witty, and sarcastic, dialogue. I found this movie to be very charming.


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> For those that saw 127 Hours, you would be doing yourself a service by also seeing Buried, which I thought handled the single actor in an enclosed, dangerous space much better.



I don't know about better, but I would agree with different but equal.

As I said earlier, I think Ryan Reynolds was robbed. His performance is better then Franco's and much more difficult from a technical standpoint. In addition to being on screen 100% of the time he controls all of the light sources in the film (I read an interview with the director and Reynolds essentially ended up being the De Facto cinematographer).


----------



## chicken legs

None said:


> Hobo with a Shotgun - 10/10 - This movie is a masterpiece of violent excess and nailing the grindhouse, exploitation feel without ever making it a tedious experience. Rutger Hauer is the man and the one liners are Shakespearean in this. Outside of Black Dynamite (and Black Dynamite is still better), this is one of the few neo-exploitation films that actually plays within the conventions of the genre while creating a film that transcends the so-bad-its-good conventions to simply being good without any restraint.



I wanna see..

Escapist took me to see Sucker Punch last week and I looooved it. The visuals, soundtrack (remixed some beloved songs excellently), and story had me hooked.


----------



## olwen

Adjustment Bureau - 6/10

This flick had problems: weird pacing, schmaltzy dialog in places, sucky ending. I had high hopes for it but it just didn't gel the way I would have liked. Tho to the writer's credit, they managed to pull a better story out of the original short story the movie is based on, and they managed to create a female character who wasn't one of Philip K. Dick's usual vapid bimbo or the femme fatale who takes the man down and drives them both out of Eden. At least I got to watch Matt Damon run around for two hours. 

And on a personal level, as a New Yorker, I did enjoy trying to figure out exactly where they were in each scene and it made me long to be in places I haven't visited in a while.


----------



## MaryClaire

None said:


> For those that saw 127 Hours, you would be doing yourself a service by also seeing Buried, which I thought handled the single actor in an enclosed, dangerous space much better.



I saw Buried before I saw 127 hours and I hated it! Different strokes for different folks, I guess


----------



## Arrhythmia

Scorsese86 said:


> _The Station Agent_ - 9/10



I haven't seen this flick in years. But, it sure is a good one!


----------



## Weirdo890

Blazing Saddles - 10/10

What can I say about this movie that hasn't already been said. A film like this could not be made today. Damn PC police.


----------



## Kenster102.5

I Spit On Your Grave (2010) 7/10 -I had read about this movie remake last fall, and it got me wondering how disturbing it could be. I found out yesterday when a friend of mine had a torrent of it, he hadn't seen it, and he didn't seem like the type that would watch it. So I took the opportunity, and watched it. I would say it is pretty great in terms of the creativity of how the lady would inflict her revenge. The major scene part was slow and kind of made me disgusted. The acting is okay, most actors fit their roles well, but it can easily be said the acting could be hidden by all the violence, the acting was kind of awkward at the beginning before the major scene. 

It still is pretty disturbing movie, and is a really hard to watch at points, the movie was only 90 mins but it felt longer.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Kenster102.5 said:


> I Spit On Your Grave (2010) 7/10 -I had read about this movie remake last fall, and it got me wondering how disturbing it could be. I found out yesterday when a friend of mine had a torrent of it, he hadn't seen it, and he didn't seem like the type that would watch it. So I took the opportunity, and watched it. I would say it is pretty great in terms of the creativity of how the lady would inflict her revenge. The major scene part was slow and kind of made me disgusted. The acting is okay, most actors fit their roles well, but it can easily be said the acting could be hidden by all the violence, the acting was kind of awkward at the beginning before the major scene.
> 
> It still is pretty disturbing movie, and is a really hard to watch at points, the movie was only 90 mins but it felt longer.


I saw the original and it was really disturbing to me. I don't think I can bring myself to watch the remake.


----------



## penguin

Arrhythmia said:


> I saw the original and it was really disturbing to me. I don't think I can bring myself to watch the remake.



I found it disturbing because it was just so _bad_. Badly made, badly scripted, badly acted...the whole thing was a train wreck that was hard to take seriously.


----------



## Kenster102.5

penguin said:


> I found it disturbing because it was just so _bad_. Badly made, badly scripted, badly acted...the whole thing was a train wreck that was hard to take seriously.



Yeah I kind of had that feeling to.


----------



## None

Your Highness - 8.5/10 - Loved it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I had a couple nights of doing semi-mindless school work (logging clinical visits that craved interesting background story) so I watched the following.

Due Date. 2/10. What few points I gave it is because Robert Downey, jr. is awesome. But it was a tiresome train wreck of a movie. I'm sorry but doggie masturbation jokes just don't do it for me.

Switch. 7/10. Pretty predictable, but way better than I expected. I don't like Jennifer Aniston but she was tolerable in this movie, in a whiney baby boomer kind of way. Jason Bateman is wonderful, and did a nice job in this movie. I wish they'd fleshed out Jeff Goldblum's character as something other than as a way to move the plot along. He's better than that.

Love and other Drugs. 6/10. This movie was FAR too long and could have benefited from someone who could edit. The best part of the movie? Anne Hathaway's acting. As someone with a degenerative chronic disease, I believed her. Absolutely. Jake Gyllenhall (sp?) couldn't decide whether to be a sleaze or a Boy Scout. Maybe it was the writing but he was dull. I saw no struggle in him deciding whether to stay or not. Boring. Even Hank Azaria's two dimensional playboy character was more interesting. It was definitely worth the $1 Redbox rental fee.  But not much more.


----------



## PamelaLois

Source Code 7.5/10 I liked it well enough but there was one thing that just kept getting on my nerves. On the train, the conductor keeps calling out Glenbrook, which is in the northern suburbs of Chicago. But when the train explodes (over and over) the aerial shot is of a train heading into Chicago from the southern suburbs. I guess only if you are from Chicago would this bug you, but it irritated me through the whole movie.


----------



## MaryClaire

The Switch 8.5/10

I loved this movie. Typical romantic comedy, chick flick - right up my alley. I really love Jason Bateman. His character is quirky and fun. I'm also a Jennifer Aniston fan. I think she did a nice job in this movie. Take it for what it is - just a fun, entertaining movie


----------



## bonified

View attachment love and other drugs.jpg



Jake is just beyond delicious, so I have to give this movie a 7.


----------



## daddyoh70

Being a huge fan of low budget films, I give the following movie 10/10. 
The tag line alone *"Gobble Gobble Motherfu%#@r!"* is worth a 10!
Thankskilling

It was like a holiday film fest... I preceded the fest with this short film, which I also give a 10
Treevenge


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

SUCKER PUNCH

Like Avatar, the only way to be fair is to split it in two parts:

Visuals: 9/10

Zack Snyder is a visual genius. 

(So are his cinematographers and CG team.)

Enough said.

However, I'll have to deduct one point for using bullet time. That shit is so played.

Writing: Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

3/10

I didn't hate it, but it was pretty much a standard "action girl" flick, with all the stereotypes of the genre.

The protagonists dress, act, and name themselves like pole dancers, there's the constant threat of rape and/or murder from ugly dudes, and lots of expensive and flashy guns.

Those movies were never my cup of testosterone supplement, but they can be fun when they know that's all they are. This one's in frantic denial, trying to bury it in psuedo-deep bullshit about guardian angels, creating your own reality, and heroic sacrifice. 

"But Nononononono WAIT. You're getting it all wrong! You're *missing the subtext.* There's like, different realities and dream layers and metaphors and stuff. This movie has *hidden depths*."

Don't give a shit. It doesn't matter how many alternate worlds and continuities you create when all of them boil down to strippers, rape, and action movie cliches. 

(Someone should pass that on to the American comics industry, by the way.)

Seeing it work so well that people are calling it a "women's empowerment fantasy" is pretty sad. I hope at least some real women have bigger dreams than looking good in a miniskirt, pumping out cordite, and fighting off having a dick forced into you every time the plot needs some tension.

I mean, there's nothing wrong with liking fitness or guns, and we all support fighting off rapists, but can't we think bigger? We'd get *more interesting* chicks-with-guns flicks, at least. 

Finally, I don't think I'd call this a male fantasy, either. We're not the jiggle-and-napalm-obsessed hivemind think we are, and there are plenty of penised writers who can come up with balanced and believable female characters with issues bigger than ugly dudes.

I hope.


----------



## Xutjja

Exam (2009) 6/10 
Yet another put x amount of people into a room under x senario and see what happens movie. This particular senario was less compelling than some of the similar themed movies I've seen. It also dragged on a bit.


----------



## CAMellie

The Sorcerer's Apprentice - yawn/10

Not a Nick Cage fan...so I did my homework without really giving the movie much of my attention.

Adrian gave it a 3/10 and he DID pay attention. He says the 3 was for the special effects only


----------



## pdgujer148

Hanna |8/10|

Not bad at all. Some people might be turned off by the sometimes silly fairy tale references, but I thought it was very well done. Saoirse Ronan is great in the title role. Pay attention to Cate Blanchett. She plays (by design) a one note character, but if you watch her closely the performance implies some history that is never explicitly touched on in the script. 

Tron 2 |5/10|

The sad truth is that Tron wasn't a very good movie to begin with. This is more of the same with better effects and some father/son drama. Your milage may vary, but I found the whole think pretty bland and could have shut it off at any time without feeling I was missing out.

Source Code |9/10|

Not quite as good as Moon (the director's first film) but Source Code is still a very smart, sensitive, and moving film. My only quibble is that the script projects its twists a little too early and you are always 10-20 minutes ahead of the film. If you haven't identified the bomber in the first 20 minutes you aren't paying attention. It's great that Jones was able to bring the same level of intelligence and intimacy to a big budget studio film.


----------



## harp

your highness - 4/10. poor writing, poor jokes.

will watch Hanna tonight.


----------



## BCBeccabae

Insidious 8/10

I didn't find this movie nearly as terrifying as most of the people I know who've seen it. That being said, it was comparatively better as a horror movie than the vast majority I've seen lately from the genre. The ending was pretty predictable and somewhat disappointing, and the main antagonist was shown a bit too much, but other than that it was pretty well done for what it was.
It held my attention enough for me to be able to watch it again which automatically earns it another couple points, haha.



I also saw Sucker Punch recently, and as somebody else already stated,
it was very visually pleasing, butttt didn't have much else going for it.
I did thoroughly enjoy watching Emily Browning and Vanessa Hudgens, though. :3


----------



## olwen

Moon 9/10

I finally got around to watching this. I'm sorry I waited so long. It's a great film and Sam Rockwell does a good job of carrying it. It was suspenseful and actually believable. This is sci-fi done well.


----------



## Scalloped Dodo

Tk is right, "Moon" is a 9/10, excellent movie... Just saw "Upside of Anger" with Kevin Costner and Joan Allen... 9/10... good story and I'm not a big Costner fan. -dodo


----------



## Twilley

SuckerPunch, which has a W out of ten, for Waste of my goddamn time.


----------



## Micara

The Rite 7/10

I liked it okay. The main actor is really gorgeous; I hope to see more of him in the future! And nobody owns the wicked stare like Anthony Hopkins, although he did lapse into Hannibal Lector for a minute.


----------



## Blackjack

*Spartacus*

The greatest film to ever bore me.

*6/10 *overall. Far more excellent than bad, but too much mediocre. Plus, I found the score to mostly be horribly unfitting, almost to the point of agony.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Theater of Blood_ - 8/10

The brilliant Vincent Price in one of his best performances: a wickedly funny and original comedy about an aging, and reportedly dead, actor who takes a brutal revenge on the critics who dismissed him throughout his career - by killing them off, one by one, as characters were killed in Shakespeare plays. Lots of great moments, and even better if you are familiar with the Bard's work.


----------



## Mishty

Life As We Know It - *6/10 *

It was a rom-com full of beautiful people and funny as hell one liners.

Alice in Wonderland - *8/10*

I love Burton.


----------



## Joanagrace

Clockwork Orange - 9/10

So wonderfully creepy  I can never listen to 'lovely Ludwig Van's 9th' or Singing in the rain without thinking of this film!


----------



## mossystate

Television movie/miniseries *Mildred Pierce* on HBO.

Dear dog. It took me some time to get through this horrible mess. I kept telling myself that I should just stop watching, but I needed to continue, for some crazy reason.

This miniseries LOOKED fantastic ( well, the lighting at times was tiresome ). The clothing and the sets...top shelf. That is where my praise ends. There was zero tension created. The pace plodded along. The acting...oh, the acting. Kate Winslet has never been one of my favorites, but she has been in movies where I liked her OK. This movie showed how very limited her acting ability really is. She was all knitted brow and lurching walk with monkey arms out to her sides. It was painful to hear her trying to swallow her British accent and emit this odd, low, monotone breathy ' American ' accent. Eeeeeeeee. After a very short time, I wanted to slap her on the back, hoping to dislodge whatever was stuck. She never owned the screen...never. She simply did not have the presence to carry this role ( you are going to take on a Joan Crawford role?!!!! ) and the rollercoaster ride of struggle and emotion. I was stunned how bad she was in this. * Eta - the hiiiiiiiilarious scene where she is choking her daughter, and the ' kid ' flails about the house...campy in a way that Haynes probably didn't intend...heeeeeeee

The movie reminded me of another Todd Haynes movie, Far From Heaven. Same great looking type of movie that didn't really care about the acting and how all the pieces of the plot connected to the sweeping drama of the storylines ( another hugely annoying thing about Mildred Pierce...that dirgey music which seemed to play non-stop, a sure sign that you have to drag your audience to places that the acting and other things should take care of...gaaaaaaaah ). If Haynes wanted to spoof an old movie, he should have just gone for it. But to really think you are recreating, and pretty much all you have is the pretty paint, that sucks. Oooof, this movie ticked me off! lol

Kate...oh...Kate.

*
4/10*...and only for the look.:doh:


----------



## Twilley

Scorsese86 said:


> _Theater of Blood_ - 8/10
> 
> The brilliant Vincent Price in one of his best performances: a wickedly funny and original comedy about an aging, and reportedly dead, actor who takes a brutal revenge on the critics who dismissed him throughout his career - by killing them off, one by one, as characters were killed in Shakespeare plays. Lots of great moments, and even better if you are familiar with the Bard's work.



YES. This is my favorite Vincent Price film!


----------



## Alicia33

Last movie I watched was Hop. I give it a 7-8, cute movie
I also watched Gnomeo And Juliet-----6-7, neat spin on a classic story.
My favorite tho was Rango, I give it a 8-9, it was so funny! (Don't tango with the Rango!)


----------



## pdgujer148

Scream 4 |7.5/10|

No Spoilers (which is going to make this a dull review).

Scream 4 is way better then it has any right to be. I was impressed by the opening of the film and loved the ending. The stuff in the middle is hit or miss as the film jumps between the doings of the old cast and the new. The whole meta horror film rules thing is overdone, but just when it starts to get exasperating they use it to brilliant effect (see ending). It is gorier then the previous films and that sometimes topples the humor/horror balance. At 70 Wes Craven has some pretty dark things to say about the state of horror movies, pop culture, social networking and the media. If the targets of satire are a tad obvious it is still fun to watch Craven carve then up with gusto.

If I were to rate the series in order it would be 1,4,2,3. Worth a matinee.


----------



## smithnwesson

_ Pulp Fiction _ for the umpteenth time. It's funnier and better every time I watch it. 

9.5/10

Here's my favorite scene, although there are many runners-up:

About Foot Message.

QT knows how to do dialog.


----------



## herin

I just saw Step-brothers. I give it a 7/10 for sheer rdiculosity.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

In Bruges 8/10

Lots of laughs including some uncomfortable ones, cringing, tears, beautiful scenery and graphic violence... really loved this movie.


Mother and Child 7.5/10 (streamed on Netflix)

I watched this last week and I'm still thinking about it. Wonderful performances by all actors. It was a four tissue tear-jerker for me.


ETA More Netflix Streaming:

I was in a Merchant Ivory mood last week and watched two old favorites I hadn't visited in a long time. I <3 Netflix for making my instant gratification possible.

A Room With A View - 9.5/10 
Howard's End - 9.5/10

So much to love about both movies in terms of costumes, dialogue, cinematography, plus Helena Bonham Carter (both films), Vanessa Redgrave & Emma Thompson (Howard's End), and the amazing Maggie Smith (A Room With A View).


----------



## BlueBurning

Your Highness gets a 4/10. Horrible comedy


----------



## Robbie_Rob

The Godfather (again) - A solid 10/10


----------



## mel

The Switch 7/10..was pretty funny


----------



## Arrhythmia

I actually watched three:

*Case 39*

Nothing special about it. I kept waiting for a twist, but there was none. 6/10
I give four points to Renee's pouty lips :eat2:

*The Roommate*

Meh. Again, nothing special in the least. It's a theme done already (Single White Female). Better to leave this one.... 4/10

*Fatal Attraction*

I revisited this one to show my 24 year old son how he should remain true to his woman. He got the message! 8/10


----------



## Arrhythmia

*The Orphanage (El Orfanato)*

Pretty good ghost flick. Directed by the same man who did Hellboy.
8/10


----------



## frankman

*Cowboy Bebop the Movie*

I wasn't familiar with the series, but man it's a good movie. I watched it in English, and I know it's a no-no, but the voice cast is great. Every single voice of every single computer game I played made a pleasant appearance. The story was good, the music was better and because with those eastern movies you never quite know, there were some wtf the lead is dead moments, which I think is a pretty cool trick.

Brilliant animation and definitely highly recommended.
*8.5 - 10*

Up next: Princess Mana-Mana or something. Supposed to be cool too. Anime stuff man, who would have thought?


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Arrhythmia said:


> *The Orphanage (El Orfanato)*
> 
> Pretty good ghost flick. Directed by the same man who did Hellboy.
> 8/10




One of my very favorite movies! Guillermo Del Toro only produced this one, but you can feel his influence. If you liked The Orphanage, you might also like The Devil's Backbone, another horror film with a heart, and Pan's Labyrinth (magical and horrifying at the same time). Both were written and directed by Guillermo Del Toro. Have you seen either yet?


----------



## rellis10

ThatFatGirl said:


> One of my very favorite movies! Guillermo Del Toro only produced this one, but you can feel his influence. If you liked The Orphanage, you might also like The Devil's Backbone, another horror film with a heart, and* Pan's Labyrinth (magical and horrifying at the same time). *Both were written and directed by Guillermo Del Toro. Have you seen either yet?



Pan's Labyrinth comes very close to my top 20 movies. When I first watched it I was expecting something much more....gentle? But I have to say I was legit shocked by how graphic and scary it was. But it was also beautiful in its design and visuals. It is a remarkable film.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

*Super* - "Shut up Crime!"- 8/10 - It's Kick-ass's brutal older brother, don't be fooled by the happy clappy animated title sequence it doesn't pull any punches. Oh but it does have a Nathan Fillon cameo as the Holy Avenger


----------



## Blackjack

frankman said:


> *Cowboy Bebop the Movie*
> 
> I wasn't familiar with the series, but man it's a good movie. I watched it in English, and I know it's a no-no, but the voice cast is great. Every single voice of every single computer game I played made a pleasant appearance. The story was good, the music was better and because with those eastern movies you never quite know, there were some wtf the lead is dead moments, which I think is a pretty cool trick.
> 
> Brilliant animation and definitely highly recommended.
> *8.5 - 10*
> 
> Up next: Princess Mana-Mana or something. Supposed to be cool too. Anime stuff man, who would have thought?



Bebop has some of the best dubs in anime. I highly recommend the series, especially if you liked the movie.

And you're going to be watching _Princess Mononoke_, right? That's probably my favorite animated film. Watch it in Japanese with subs if you can- I can't comment on the dub because I haven't seen it that way.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

the new arthur remake-loved it! 9 out of 10. russell brand is just off enough to make you believe he could be that zany but does such a great job at keeping you with the emotional undertone. makes you laugh and cry. will buy this one when it comes to dvd. 

the kings speech-excellent. 9 out of 10. colin firth deserves every acclaim he has received. you can see the frustration. geoffry rush is a perfect balance to him. i generally don't like helena bonham carter, but she was actually tolerable in this picture. when she is not doing the over the top or quirky characters...she really can act. highly recommend. would have given it 10 of 10 except the text at the end is so small and fast could not read the follow up info...


----------



## Arrhythmia

ThatFatGirl said:


> If you liked The Orphanage, you might also like The Devil's Backbone, another horror film with a heart, and Pan's Labyrinth (magical and horrifying at the same time). Both were written and directed by Guillermo Del Toro. Have you seen either yet?


I've seen Pan's Labyrinth...excellent movie! In fact, I may go revisit it today.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*WATER FOR ELEPHANTS...........9.9/10

Just read the book after seeing a trailer for the movie PRIOR to its release....and I have to say of ALLLLL the books I have ever read THIS ONE IS THE BEST ADAPTATION evah.

Really enjoyed the movie, could have been longer, more in depth, more character development. But they nailed the cast dead on. I cant' believe how petite (skinny) Reese Witherspoon is in this role....I liked her in a dramatic film, Like i enjoyed her in the Johnny Cash movie; far more then DUMB BLONDE stuff. I confess I am a *TWILIGHT* fan...don't tell anyone  I enjoyed Rob Patterson in a DIFFERENT TYPE of role for sure.

VEry enjoyable all in all.......how awesome is it to get to go to the movies on a Friday at 10:30am!!!! woooohoooo*


----------



## olwen

frankman said:


> *Cowboy Bebop the Movie*
> 
> I wasn't familiar with the series, but man it's a good movie. I watched it in English, and I know it's a no-no, but the voice cast is great. Every single voice of every single computer game I played made a pleasant appearance. The story was good, the music was better and because with those eastern movies you never quite know, there were some wtf the lead is dead moments, which I think is a pretty cool trick.
> 
> Brilliant animation and definitely highly recommended.
> *8.5 - 10*
> 
> Up next: Princess Mana-Mana or something. Supposed to be cool too. Anime stuff man, who would have thought?



Cowboy Beebop is great! If you are going to start watching anime there are a couple threads going in the lounge about which ones are faves and such. Totally worth a look.

I like to watch them in japanese with english subtitles myself, but I agree that the voice overs for beebop are really good. 

After you watch Princess Mononoke, if you haven't already, watch Spirited Away. It's the same director (Haiyao Miyazake) and it's amazing. All his movies are good actually. He's known for incredible panoramas of the sky and the horizon. 



Blackjack said:


> Bebop has some of the best dubs in anime. I highly recommend the series, especially if you liked the movie.
> 
> And you're going to be watching _Princess Mononoke_, right? That's probably my favorite animated film. Watch it in Japanese with subs if you can- I can't comment on the dub because I haven't seen it that way.



I've never watched it that way either.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Con-Air 7/10
Would have scored more if it hadn't got Nicolas Cage with that ridiculous accent. Malkovich is awesome as always as are John Cusack and Steve Buscemi but why did they feel the need to give Cage that accent he clearly can't pull off. Other than that, great action flick.


----------



## Arrhythmia

*Love In The Time of Cholera*

What a beautiful love story that spanned over 53 years. Soundtrack was really nice, too. 8.5/10


----------



## Scorsese86

_Water for Elephants_ - 7/10

Very entertaining film. It's refreshing to see a movie without so much CGI and beautiful production design, (by no other than Jack Fisk - Lynch and Malick's go-to-guy). Sure, it had flaws. Many of them, but it had something a lot of Hollywood films today lacks... Christoph Waltz. Put this man in more movies! Now!


----------



## frankman

olwen said:


> After you watch Princess Mononoke, if you haven't already, watch Spirited Away. It's the same director (Haiyao Miyazake) and it's amazing. All his movies are good actually. He's known for incredible panoramas of the sky and the horizon.



Well, I didn't like Spirited Away. I thought it was weird and pointless and it kind of put me off of the anime stuff for a while. I loved Ninja Scroll when I was a kid (probably the dumbest story ever, but the uber-violence and animation are just too good to pass up on), but Princess Mononoke had a fantastic trailer and came highly recommended, so I'm looking forward to it.

And Beej, I'll definitely be watching the Bebop series in the weeks to come. I saw one episode in, well I don't know- Eastern, but I'm going to stick with the English dub. I hope to see more of the Moroccan doctor with the pipe for cigarettes. I loved his voice.

But yeah, the rest of them I'll watch in their original language.


----------



## CAMellie

Splice - SMITF*/10


Adrian Brody was yummy...that's about it.


* Stab Me In The Face


----------



## None

Super- 8/10 - It took me forever to finally watch Slither and I did only because it was on HBO. I should have been ashamed for not seeing it sooner than I did because it was great. I wasn't going to make the same mistake with James Gunn's second feature, which is why I saw this as soon as it opened in my town. I fucking loved it. There are inevitable comparisons to Kick-Ass (another movie I really loved, still do), but they are two completely different films. Whereas Kick-Ass was about melding super stylized hyper-violence with Super Bad geek humor. Super is mixing brutal hyper-violence with realism and off-beat, dry humor. That makes every gruesome death in this so much more visceral and impacting because there it is all very realistic (also, [spoiler-ish] the movie does a great job of juxtaposing this violence with comic book sound effect graphics). Also, Super is incredibly subversive with its narrative and the point where it does that is obvious, whereas Kick-Ass (partly because it was a Mark Millar creation) is content with making some very smart points about the narrative, but keeps mainly with the status quo.

I liked pretty much everyone in this, but Andre Royo stole the show for me with only a few scenes. While I'm not a big fan and sometimes can't stand either Rainn Wilson, Liv Tyler or Ellen Page; I really liked them all here and each of them gave a solid performance. Kevin Bacon was incredible and smarmy as all fuck making a delightful antagonist (Also, might have been creepier here than in Hollow Man).


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm way behind and just got netflix again..so...


*Kings Speech*-10/10 I have always loved Colin Firth, but this role and his vulnerability in a very powerful position was really well played. The speech scene was genius and I was on the edge of my seat rooting for him!


*The Social Network*-9/10 I was surprised by how much I enjoyed this movie. Not sure how much of it is true to life, but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## olwen

frankman said:


> Well, I didn't like Spirited Away. I thought it was weird and pointless and it kind of put me off of the anime stuff for a while. I loved Ninja Scroll when I was a kid (probably the dumbest story ever, but the uber-violence and animation are just too good to pass up on), but Princess Mononoke had a fantastic trailer and came highly recommended, so I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> And Beej, I'll definitely be watching the Bebop series in the weeks to come. I saw one episode in, well I don't know- Eastern, but I'm going to stick with the English dub. I hope to see more of the Moroccan doctor with the pipe for cigarettes. I loved his voice.
> 
> But yeah, the rest of them I'll watch in their original language.



Awww, that's too bad. I thought Spirited Away was one of Miyazake's strongest films. I found it haunting and beautiful and slightly scary. Anime comes in subgenres so you can stay away from the weird stuff.  You might not like Chobits or .hack//sign but you might like Ghost in the Shell, Death Note, and Full Metal Alchemist. I personally don't like the extremely gory stuff. Akira, Fist of the North Star, and Vampire Hunter D are classic anime movies but too gory for my tastes so I tend to just stay away from that kind of stuff. Tho, I recently watched Afro Samurai and I rather liked it mostly cause Samuel L. Jackson was in it and well, he's Samuel L. and he's badass. LOL

---------------------

The Fighter 6/10

I can't believe this movie was nominated for best picture, but I can believe christian bale won best supporting actor. He was utterly convincing as an american drug addled former boxer who couldn't keep his shit together. However, I found this movie to be boring in that way that sports movies are boring and formulaic regardless of whether or not it was based on a true story. I watched the first 30 minutes then skipped to the last 15 minutes or so and was still able to connect the dots and not miss any of the story. Plus, boxing=gory. Eww.


----------



## J34

The Devil's Advocate 6.75/10

As usual Al Pacino gave a great performance. Charlize Theron also gave a great impression in her role of a women falling into madness. Keanu Reeves, was pretty decent to say the least. The film initially became more rewarding as it went along, as parts of the plot unfolded. Although, the last 25 minutes was nearly a train wreck, as an arbitrary plot twist is thrown in. Not even Al Pacino could have saved the film with that ending.

Synopsis- TBH I liked the movie, it was fun to watch, but the last hour it seemed as if someone pulled the rug from under you and just laughed in your face.


The Ten Commandments 10/10

Well they played this 1956 classic on television today, and in HD!!!!! I was just breath-taken by the vivid colors and the staging fantastic. I've seen this near 4hr movie at least 20x since I was a child, seeing it in HD was like seeing it for the first time. This movie is a film classic and compares to Ben Hur as an epic masterpiece. Charlton Heston plays Moses in this film, and plays it convincingly as usual with an almost larger than life aura to him. Yul Brynner plays a great Ramses and Anne Baxter plays the role of her career as Nefertiti. The only downside is that the film is over 3hrs 45minutes long, I was seeing this on broadcast, which added nearly an extra hour with the commercials. So unless you want to be seeing this on TV with commercials for 5hrs I recommend getting the DVD

Synopsis- One of the greatest cinematic feature films in modern cinema. An epic in every sense of the word. Watch in HD. and 1950s special effects!!!!


----------



## chicken legs

Diary of a Nymphomaniac 2008 9/10


"A chronicle of the life of a middle-class French girl's sexual adventures, her then fall into prostitution, and her ultimate redemption"


----------



## Mishty

Broken Trail  - 8.5/10

I have a weakness for westerns and ever since To Kill a Mockingbird, Robert Duvall has been one of my top five actors. 



> Set in 1898, the film concerns Prentice "Print" Ritter (Robert Duvall), an aging cowboy who wants to buy a ranch of his own. To accomplish this, he agrees to transport 500 mustangs from Oregon to Wyoming, where he will sell them to the British Army. He recruits his estranged nephew, Tom Harte (Thomas Haden Church), to join him, hoping to reconnect with him on the ride.
> 
> What starts out as a simple horse drive is complicated when Print and Tom encounter a particularly vile slaver who is transporting five Chinese girls to a lawless mining town, where they will face a life of prostitution and indentured servitude. Compelled to do the right thing, Print and Tom rescue the women and take them in, but as they continue their perilous trek across the frontier, they are tailed by a vicious gang of outlaws sent by the whorehouse madam who originally paid for the girls.



This movie is a bit of a tear jerker, but even my Daddy enjoyed it.


----------



## MaryClaire

The Kings Speech 10/10

I love it. This movie deserved all of the recognition that it received. Geoffrey Rush, Colin Firth and Helena Bonham Carter (who I generally don't care for) were all phenomenal !

Loved, LOVED, L O V E D it!!


----------



## PamelaLois

J34 said:


> The Ten Commandments 10/10
> 
> Well they played this 1956 classic on television today, and in HD!!!!! I was just breath-taken by the vivid colors and the staging fantastic. I've seen this near 4hr movie at least 20x since I was a child, seeing it in HD was like seeing it for the first time. This movie is a film classic and compares to Ben Hur as an epic masterpiece. Charlton Heston plays Moses in this film, and plays it convincingly as usual with an almost larger than life aura to him. Yul Brynner plays a great Ramses and Anne Baxter plays the role of her career as Nefertiti. The only downside is that the film is over 3hrs 45minutes long, I was seeing this on broadcast, which added nearly an extra hour with the commercials. So unless you want to be seeing this on TV with commercials for 5hrs I recommend getting the DVD



I watched this today, on TIVO from last night, a traditional family viewing and mocking of one of the most overblown movies of all time. We LOVE it, but it is just so filled with bad dialogue, posturing and overacting that it's impossible to view without mockery. In college, we made a drinking game out of it. Drink every time someone says "So let it be written, so let it be done", every time Charlton Heston's hair changes color, every time a pointy beard is seen, etc. I will say, though, that it was quite stunning in HD. I noticed things about the effects I never had before. 

Also seen today, at the theater:

*Water for Elephants* 10/10 The book was so good, I was worried that the movie wouldn't live up to it, but I had nothing to fear. What a fantastic movie. And the elephant should get an Oscar for Best Actress with a trunk.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Fight Club 9/10

Great film, awesome soundtrack and possibly Brad Pitt at his very awesome best


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Fight Club 9/10

Great film, awesome soundtrack and possibly Brad Pitt at his very awesome best


----------



## Robbie_Rob

sorry guys, i've no idea how that happened


----------



## Arrhythmia

*The Lovely Bones*

Not many movies stay with me the way this one did. To think -- there really *are* serial killers out there and that any of us could be a part of one of those "unlucky" families he/she hits. How does a family go on? Great movie! 8.5/10


----------



## None

This weekend is all about Fast F5ve. Vroom vroom!


----------



## KHayes666

About to watch Over the Top with Mr. America, let's see how this turns out.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Doctor Horrible's Sing-Along Blog 9/10. One point taken away because it was simply not long enough!


----------



## The Fez

Transporter - 9/10

I love this film; it knows that it's fairly ridiculous and just runs with it. Plus Jason Statham is nails.

This is probably the best music ever put to a fight scene, too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17yupESOaC4&feature=related


----------



## herin

I watched this 1930's propaganda film called "Reefer Madness" that decries the evils of marijuana. It was plenty of lolz. 6/10


----------



## None

None said:


> This weekend is all about Fast F5ve. Vroom vroom!



VROOM VROOM!

Fast F5ve- VROOM VROOM/ 10 - An amazing level of retardation. This movie has everything that I love about the Fast and Furious series; inexplicable action set pieces, stale delivery and jokes, terrible writing and one lines, ineffectual attempts at drama and character building, hamming it up for the camera, Vin Diesel yelling at everything, nonsensical side switching, and so much more. There are no words to convey how awesomely bad this movie is and why everyone should see this. I'll just say that it involves: "One Last Job", "We're going to need a team", "You're family!", and "This was always the plan!"


----------



## Silver Fox

I just watched "Panic" with William H. Macy, Neve Campbell, Donald Sutherland, Tracy Ullman, John Ritter and more. Quirky dark film that is somewhat hard to classify. Great Performances all around, even from the 6 year old that played Macy's son. Macy is a hit man who otherwise has a typical suburban existence but is going though mid-life crisis.

It can be viewed online on Netflix.
I'll give it at least an 8.


----------



## russianrobot

rutger for the win 

View attachment hobo-with-a-shotgun-movie-poster.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Over The Top 

3 out of 10

Cheesy 80's storyline with horrendous acting combined with male testosterone is good for a few points, but otherwise is HORRIBLE.

I usually like macho movies but this was barely entertaining.


----------



## Angel

*The Shunning* 

10! 

I loved it. Seeing one of Beverly Lewis' books come to life was amazing. Though I loved the movie, and hope that Hallmark will produce more, I still love the ambiance and dialect in Beverly's books. Once I start reading one of her books, I don't want to put it down. I wish the movie wouldn't have ended!


----------



## Mathias

Fast Five- 11/10 It was a perfect heist movie. Stay till after the credits if you go see it.


----------



## pdgujer148

The 7th Seal 9/10

I've always loved this movie.

However, that what I want to convey is that I just watched this this movie in High Def (admittedly, in the lowest version of high def 480p) on my freaking XBox using the Hulu+ app. Well over 100 classic films from the Criterion Collection are available for under $8 a month. 

This isn't an ad. I am sincerely amazed by this. My game system is now host to a complete film education from Chaplin to Soderbergh. That's pretty amazing.

Meanwhile, about 1,000,000 hours of television are available as well. It is surreal. You can bounce from Buffy to Night Galley to La Strada to The Office to Goddard to Toxic Avenger to Desperate Housewives to "The Great Dictator".

Pretty amazed by this. It would take years for me to exhaust my high and low tastes on this service.

Recommended.


----------



## Lamia

City Island 6/10

It was ok, but not something I'd watch again.


----------



## CAMellie

KickAss - 5/10

Started off pretty funny...then drrrraaaaaaggggggeeeedddddd on for what seemed forever...ended nicely, though.


----------



## rellis10

Ok, I'm been absent from this thread for a while so a little bit of a bumper crop...

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: pt 1

Not outstanding, and it's half a movie...a long half at that. You know what you get with these films by now and it's fun and dark and broody with nice special effects. Pacing's a little off, fast and furious one moment and then in the blink of an eye it's slow and plodding. I havent read the books so it couldnt compare the book to the film. Overall....6.5/10.


The Proposition

A gritty western set in 1800's Australia (doesnt that make it a south eastern, not a western? ) with a stellar cast. Ray Winstone, Guy Pearce and Danny Huston star with Pearce a past member of a gang of outlaws who is tasked to kill his outlaw brother by jaded british captain Winstone. Whole chunks of tension and great acting here (should also mention John Hurt, and David Wenhem who has a good bit-part and should move on to bigger things) and the desolate backdrop is the perfect setting. Overall....8/10


Solyaris......yes, the russian original of Solaris.

Haunting atmosphere and really creepy goings on are kinda eclipsed by the length of the movie. I know, it's a commentary on what we believe alien life is, or even life itself, but all i got as i watched was..."there's still another hour left?!". I guess I just don't have the patience for this type of film. The ending is a highlight though, and there's no shortage on tension between the characters. Overall......6/10, probably more for the patient ones among you.

God help me when I eventually decide to watch Seven Samurai....


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Transformers 2: The Fallen - 3/10. There be spoiler's ahead, matey (highlight to read).


Optimus Prime does NOT have jump jets. If you're gonna rape my childhood, at least kiss me hello first.
Megan Fox's Marilyn Monroe tattoo has more acting ability than she does.
So...shoving the Allspark Cube into Megatron's chest killed him in the first movie, but touching his corpse with a fragment of it resurrects him?
Considering that the Autobots can adapt their car/truck forms at will (see Bumblebee's upgrade from shitbox Camaro to new model), given all the scenes of the human protagonists running balls-out across the desert, couldn't one of them have morphed into a goddamn dune buggy?
My Neighbor John Turturro must have been blowing the producer, because he had way too much face time in the sequel. You were a one-trick pony in the first flick, John, just let it go.
Could Shia Shaboo-boof have been mangled in the DUI accident instead of his hand? Then the hand could have just run around yelling "no no no no no", and would have done a better job with it.
If your character is already banging the hot female lead, you have no business being this geeky. By this point in the story you should be sweating Spanish Fly and lesser nerds should be throwing rose petals down to soften your steps. You should have been a complete swaggering douchebag by now.
Ha ha haa! Mom goes to visit college, eats pot brownie, hilarity ensues. I soo get it now! Who are the comedic geniuses who came up with this one?
The 'gangsta Autobot characters were so blatantly offensive, it made Jar-Jar Binks seem like the lead in a Hercule Poirot mystery by comparison.


----------



## frankman

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Transformers 2: The Fallen - 3/10. There be spoiler's ahead, matey (highlight to read).
> [snipped goodness]



Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

"The Falcon And The Snowman" (10/10)

really loved this movie,had me at the edge of my seat the whole time.very supenseful and engaging,the actors play there parts well and do a great job.Timothy Hutton and Sean Penn deserved Oscars for this!


----------



## mel

Hereafter-- ok so I was kinda preoccupied during the 1st part but my bf watched all of it and liked it. I am going to say 7.7/10

I have to say the opening had my full attention though and it really made me sad and scared me a bit.


----------



## None

Thor - 8/10 - As always with 3D movies that were not originally shot in 3D (even movies that are shot in 3D), it is not worth paying extra for. So, if you can get past it (and aren't impatient like me and hate seeing movies with big crowds, so you have to see the 11:10 3D showing instead of a 1pm 2D showing), go see this movie in 2D. 

I'll be honest, the genesis of this movie intrigued me, mainly because it is directed by Kenneth Branagh. However, the early stills, the press and the trailers all made this seem like shit. Then Marvel wised up and released a second trailer that was actually good and I was again interested to see this. I liked this movie, in a lot of ways it is similar to the first Iron Man, where an odd choice for director takes a comic property that seems hard to film and does a competent job crafting a satisfying film version of it. 

The only difference is that I thought Iron Man had a better script, but Branagh doesn't let the script hold him back here and he manages to make a movie that is funny and surprisingly, for the genre, emotionally palpable and believable. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleson are great in this, and manage to convey very human qualities to these gods. In other actors' hand everything could have felt stilted and hollow. Branagh, predictably in the best way possible, plays up the familial drama to success here because it actual means that the final battle has significance instead of simply another epic fisticuffs where two fantastically powerful characters battle for paper-thin to petty reasons (not that the reason for it is that amazing, but it is elevated from the I want to rule everything, power or money that is generally attributable to most comic book villains).

Ultimately, this is a very satisfying outing that has some great action sequences, humor and heartfelt emotion. Also, I wasn't completely put off my Anthony Hopkins here and thought he was actually great instead of being a tiger fur, apple eating, shill. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

None said:


> Thor - 8/10 - As always with 3D movies that were not originally shot in 3D (even movies that are shot in 3D), it is not worth paying extra for. So, if you can get past it (and aren't impatient like me and hate seeing movies with big crowds, so you have to see the 11:10 3D showing instead of a 1pm 2D showing), go see this movie in 2D.
> 
> I'll be honest, the genesis of this movie intrigued me, mainly because it is directed by Kenneth Branagh. However, the early stills, the press and the trailers all made this seem like shit. Then Marvel wised up and released a second trailer that was actually good and I was again interested to see this. I liked this movie, in a lot of ways it is similar to the first Iron Man, where an odd choice for director takes a comic property that seems hard to film and does a competent job crafting a satisfying film version of it.
> 
> The only difference is that I thought Iron Man had a better script, but Branagh doesn't let the script hold him back here and he manages to make a movie that is funny and surprisingly, for the genre, emotionally palpable and believable. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleson are great in this, and manage to convey very human qualities to these gods. In other actors' hand everything could have felt stilted and hollow. Branagh, predictably in the best way possible, plays up the familial drama to success here because it actual means that the final battle has significance instead of simply another epic fisticuffs where two fantastically powerful characters battle for paper-thin to petty reasons (not that the reason for it is that amazing, but it is elevated from the I want to rule everything, power or money that is generally attributable to most comic book villains).
> 
> Ultimately, this is a very satisfying outing that has some great action sequences, humor and heartfelt emotion. Also, I wasn't completely put off my Anthony Hopkins here and thought he was actually great instead of being a tiger fur, apple eating, shill. Definitely worth checking out.



i can't wait to see Thor,always have been one of my favirote Marvel heroes.Green Lantern and Captain America look promising too!


----------



## None

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i can't wait to see Thor,always have been one of my favirote Marvel heroes.Green Lantern and Captain America look promising too!



I'm actually really excited for X-Men: First Class and Captain America looks promising, but everything about Green Lantern puts me off. Even the recut trailer, which is better than the initial one, doesn't sell me on the movie. It sucks too because I've actually enjoyed what Geoff Johns has done with the character recently in the comics.


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> Thor - 8/10



100% agreement. I'll give it a 7/10, but I would add a point for winning me over from absolute skeptic to fan. On paper this film looked like a catastrophe, but I was won over in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## None

pdgujer148 said:


> 100% agreement. I'll give it a 7/10, but I would add a point for winning me over from absolute skeptic to fan. On paper this film looked like a catastrophe, but I was won over in the first 30 minutes.



You've explained why I liked this so much. Respect, hermano.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Man On The Moon - 8

I love the movie, and I love Jim Carrey. One thing I don't like, though, is the pace. Perhaps that's just the way I'm seeing it, though, but it feels messy.


----------



## olwen

None said:


> Thor - 8/10 - As always with 3D movies that were not originally shot in 3D (even movies that are shot in 3D), it is not worth paying extra for. So, if you can get past it (and aren't impatient like me and hate seeing movies with big crowds, so you have to see the 11:10 3D showing instead of a 1pm 2D showing), go see this movie in 2D.
> 
> I'll be honest, the genesis of this movie intrigued me, mainly because it is directed by Kenneth Branagh. However, the early stills, the press and the trailers all made this seem like shit. Then Marvel wised up and released a second trailer that was actually good and I was again interested to see this. I liked this movie, in a lot of ways it is similar to the first Iron Man, where an odd choice for director takes a comic property that seems hard to film and does a competent job crafting a satisfying film version of it.
> 
> The only difference is that I thought Iron Man had a better script, but Branagh doesn't let the script hold him back here and he manages to make a movie that is funny and surprisingly, for the genre, emotionally palpable and believable. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleson are great in this, and manage to convey very human qualities to these gods. In other actors' hand everything could have felt stilted and hollow. Branagh, predictably in the best way possible, plays up the familial drama to success here because it actual means that the final battle has significance instead of simply another epic fisticuffs where two fantastically powerful characters battle for paper-thin to petty reasons (not that the reason for it is that amazing, but it is elevated from the I want to rule everything, power or money that is generally attributable to most comic book villains).
> 
> Ultimately, this is a very satisfying outing that has some great action sequences, humor and heartfelt emotion. Also, I wasn't completely put off my Anthony Hopkins here and thought he was actually great instead of being a tiger fur, apple eating, shill. Definitely worth checking out.



Not having the full backstory on Thor the actual myth or the comic book I had few expectations and was pleasantly surprised, tho I'm still trying to figure out what natalie portman was doing in this flick...but it's good popcorn fare, but I thought Iron Man was a better movie and maybe Green Lantern will be better too. I'd give it a 7/10. I also agree, it didn't need to be in 3D, especially since a good portion of it wasn't.


----------



## olwen

I Love You Philp Morris 8/10

I love it when Jim Carey does drama. His performance is always sincere and engaging, and I will watch Ewan MacGregor in anything. LOL They are good together and their romance is touching. Best of all, I couldn't predict what would happen next despite the set up. It was fun watching it all unfold.


----------



## NickyIs2Big

Fight Club 8/10. Ive seen it before but I watched it again last night. Still love it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Snatch, (10/10). A wonderful movie with lots of characters, laughs & action.


----------



## None

Bridesmaids- 8/10 - As with a lot of movies I've seen in theaters recently that I've really enjoyed, the trailers have done a terrible job of selling the movie to me. This was no different, in a lot of ways it was similar to the Hangover [unfortunately or fortunately, this will not be the singular mention or comparison to The Hangover], where the trailer was hugely unimpressive, but the talent was there. Unlike The Hangover, the redband trailer didn't win me over (however, when you don't have Mike Tyson singing a chilling rendition of a Phil Collins in the trailer, you have more to overcome). The thing that motivated me to see this (other than the fact that there wasn't much to see, and I refuse to watch Priest [aka Legion with vampyres]) was that it has crazy good word of mouth. Everyone whose opinion on comedy I trust that has seen this has had nothing but good things to say about it. They are absolutely right. This is a very funny movie.

Everyone in this gives an amazingly funny performance and there are no real weak links, but the Zach Galifianakis role (a term that I use mainly because of how much I love and admire Galifianakis, but is basically the same as saying a breakout, scene-stealing performance) was Melissa McCarthy. While Kirsten Wiig was hilarious and Maya Rudolph was delightful as always, Wendi McLendon-Covey has some great moments, but when I left the theater it was the unrestrained, ballsy and hysterical performance that McCarthy gave that stuck with me. She steals so many scenes and has some of the bigger laughs in the film. However, this is a film full of funny performances by hilarious women. I don't have a whole lot to say about the movie other than it is funny, has Tim Heidecker as a groom and an excellent bit part by Jon Hamm. You should probably see this movie (I have no idea who the you is that I'm talking to, but you [whoever you are] know who you are).


----------



## mel

Black Sheep...9/10...solely based on Chris Farley


----------



## herin

Caddyshack 9/10


----------



## Mishty

Bridesmaids  *9/10*

I saw this last night, and from start to finish laughed my ass off, while everyone else at the movies only laughed at the obviously funny parts, I found the entire damn movie priceless. There is lag from time to time, and Apatow's famous pregnant pauses are all through it, but still, friggin' awesome. 

Oh, and I got a free 28x44 poster and a blinking pink pen! SCORE!


----------



## Scorsese86

_Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia_ - 8/10

You got to love a title like that! Sam Peckinpah is the director, Warren Oates is the star, and Gig Young has a supporting role. You can smell the booze from the screen! And I am having a major Gig Young period right now... God, what an actor! 
It was slow to begin with, but it kicked off after a while. Violence? Yes. Sex? Yes. Goofy performances? You betcha!
If you enjoy a westerns, James Joyce and Jack Daniel's, this is the perfect pic for you.

Oh, and Gig Young rules!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Thor - 7/10. Solid comic book movie without too much over-the-top silliness. Trying to make a movie about a God turned Superhero is tough in itself, but I for one am glad they had J. Michael Straczynski write the screenplay (he took over a few years ago and basically resurrected the Thor comic book title).

Having an actor who so perfectly adhered to the persona helped as well. I am sure were I a gay man I'd be giving it two somethings up because there was a collective feminine gasp in the audience when he appeared shirtless on screen for the first time.

Hopkins was perfect as the father figure Odin, just unusual seeing him as a godlike figure. The other characters were so-so but this was a showy movie with a straightforward storyline (arrogant god/heir apparent needs to grow up and is given a hero's journey as a result) and some impressive effects.

Also, WTF Natalie Portman? You have this air of beauty and decadence, but every time you make this wilted/half-melted smile it looks exactly like an "oops, sorry I tooted" face.


----------



## Kamily

Fast Five Im giving this one a 20 for the eye candy alone! :eat2:


----------



## olwen

Hesher 8/10

This seems to be the summer of indie movie greatness. There are a bunch of indie movies I want to see and if the rest are half as good as this one I won't be disappointed. JGL is awesome as a metalhead loner who swoops in to fix a broken family. This movie was ridiculously funny and tearjerky by turns. Tho I couldn't tell if the movie was a bit over the top in places on purpose or not, but it didn't really matter as it was enjoyable just the same. And I now hope and pray that a kickin' Metallica riff will fill the air every time I enter a room. LOL


----------



## ConnieLynn

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 8/10

I put off watching it because I'm usually disappointed with movies made from books that I really liked. I finally watched it just because I wanted to see how what the actors could do with those characters. Really well considering the time limitations. I was disappointed that the relationship between Mikael and Erika didn't make it in.


----------



## KHayes666

None said:


> Thor - 8/10 - As always with 3D movies that were not originally shot in 3D (even movies that are shot in 3D), it is not worth paying extra for. So, if you can get past it (and aren't impatient like me and hate seeing movies with big crowds, so you have to see the 11:10 3D showing instead of a 1pm 2D showing), go see this movie in 2D.
> 
> I'll be honest, the genesis of this movie intrigued me, mainly because it is directed by Kenneth Branagh. However, the early stills, the press and the trailers all made this seem like shit. Then Marvel wised up and released a second trailer that was actually good and I was again interested to see this. I liked this movie, in a lot of ways it is similar to the first Iron Man, where an odd choice for director takes a comic property that seems hard to film and does a competent job crafting a satisfying film version of it.
> 
> The only difference is that I thought Iron Man had a better script, but Branagh doesn't let the script hold him back here and he manages to make a movie that is funny and surprisingly, for the genre, emotionally palpable and believable. Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddleson are great in this, and manage to convey very human qualities to these gods. In other actors' hand everything could have felt stilted and hollow. Branagh, predictably in the best way possible, plays up the familial drama to success here because it actual means that the final battle has significance instead of simply another epic fisticuffs where two fantastically powerful characters battle for paper-thin to petty reasons (not that the reason for it is that amazing, but it is elevated from the I want to rule everything, power or money that is generally attributable to most comic book villains).
> 
> Ultimately, this is a very satisfying outing that has some great action sequences, humor and heartfelt emotion. Also, I wasn't completely put off my Anthony Hopkins here and thought he was actually great instead of being a tiger fur, apple eating, shill. Definitely worth checking out.



I was gonna say the exact same thing....damn you for beating me to the punch. So yeah, what he said....8 out of 10 lol


----------



## Latte

The Smell of Green Papaya - 7/10. It's on Netflix Instant and it's absolutely beautiful. The plot lags a bit and has a few holes but the acting is good and the film itself is full of stunningly beautiful scenery.


----------



## frankman

Drive Angry

Apart from the fact it's not, Drive Angry is the best movie of all time. It's dumb, blunt, it's got guns, cars and tits. It sports a rock soundtrack and it's got Nick Cage doing the ultimate Nic Cage impression.

Every line in the script is a one-liner, every shot is a copy of a better movie, yet this movie is THE most enjoyable silliness I've seen in a loooong time.

Dodge Charger/10


----------



## None

frankman said:


> Drive Angry
> 
> Apart from the fact it's not, Drive Angry is the best movie of all time. It's dumb, blunt, it's got guns, cars and tits. It sports a rock soundtrack and it's got Nick Cage doing the ultimate Nic Cage impression.
> 
> Every line in the script is a one-liner, every shot is a copy of a better movie, yet this movie is THE most enjoyable silliness I've seen in a loooong time.
> 
> Dodge Charger/10




This movie is a free form poem of tits and adrenaline.


----------



## 1love_emily

Secretariat 10/10

It was beautiful! The cinematography was wonderful, the actors did a great job portraying the story, the editing was great, and I just like horses  I'd recommend this movie for anyone


----------



## rellis10

None said:


> This movie is a free form poem of tits and adrenaline.



This sentence just made me download this film....despite the presence of the infamous Mr Cage


----------



## rellis10

Drive Angry

My expectations were low, just another dumb 'guns + cars + tits + Nic Cage = Generic action film' equation. However I am pleasantly surprised to say that I enjoyed it ALOT more than I expected.

Sure the acting isnt fantastic, although I have to say that William Fichtner is one of (if not THE) best things in this movie. I'm the first person to say I'm not a fan of Nic Cage generally, I can take him in Kick-Ass and Face/Off and that's about it...but as an earlier poster said, he's almost a parody of himself in this film and that makes it somehow better.

The action is exciting and well done though, plenty of car chasing, gun fights and over the top scenes. I especially liked the scene with Fichtner in a hydrogen fuel truck to the tune of "that's the way uh huh uh huh i like it..." with a smug grin on his face. Deliciously corny.

Don't watch a film like this expecting it to win any oscars, take it for what it is and you'll have a fun time.

Overall...7/10.

Also...anyone think Billy Burke who played Jonah King looked like Nick Cave? or is that just me?


----------



## hiddenexposure

None said:


> Bridesmaids- 8/10 - As with a lot of movies I've seen in theaters recently that I've really enjoyed, the trailers have done a terrible job of selling the movie to me. This was no different, in a lot of ways it was similar to the Hangover [unfortunately or fortunately, this will not be the singular mention or comparison to The Hangover], where the trailer was hugely unimpressive, but the talent was there. Unlike The Hangover, the redband trailer didn't win me over (however, when you don't have Mike Tyson singing a chilling rendition of a Phil Collins in the trailer, you have more to overcome). The thing that motivated me to see this (other than the fact that there wasn't much to see, and I refuse to watch Priest [aka Legion with vampyres]) was that it has crazy good word of mouth. Everyone whose opinion on comedy I trust that has seen this has had nothing but good things to say about it. They are absolutely right. This is a very funny movie.
> 
> Everyone in this gives an amazingly funny performance and there are no real weak links, but the Zach Galifianakis role (a term that I use mainly because of how much I love and admire Galifianakis, but is basically the same as saying a breakout, scene-stealing performance) was Melissa McCarthy. While Kirsten Wiig was hilarious and Maya Rudolph was delightful as always, Wendi McLendon-Covey has some great moments, but when I left the theater it was the unrestrained, ballsy and hysterical performance that McCarthy gave that stuck with me. She steals so many scenes and has some of the bigger laughs in the film. However, this is a film full of funny performances by hilarious women. I don't have a whole lot to say about the movie other than it is funny, has Tim Heidecker as a groom and an excellent bit part by Jon Hamm. You should probably see this movie (I have no idea who the you is that I'm talking to, but you [whoever you are] know who you are).



Saw this yesterday and I agree. I actually was surprised at how tame it was in comparison to the other Apatow flicks. He's managed to re-invent the raunchy comedy but add that extra element of heart and depth that previously was never there. I went into this movie so excited because I loved all the bridesmaids except Wiig, she sometimes rubs me the wrong way on SNL with her over the top characters but she won me over. Also Chris O'Dowd, how can you not love him.. he's my favorite IT specialist!  

Total side note but did anyone notice that the groom and Helen's husband did not say a thing the entire movie?


----------



## frankman

hiddenexposure said:


> Saw this yesterday and I agree. I actually was surprised at how tame it was in comparison to the other Apatow flicks. He's managed to re-invent the raunchy comedy but add that extra element of heart and depth that previously was never there. I went into this movie so excited because I loved all the bridesmaids except Wiig, she sometimes rubs me the wrong way on SNL with her over the top characters but she won me over. Also Chris O'Dowd, how can you not love him.. he's my favorite IT specialist!
> 
> Total side note but did anyone notice that the groom and Helen's husband did not say a thing the entire movie?



I think Kristen Wiig is the funniest actress ever. There is no one who does deadpan as well as she can. Her scenes in Knocked Up had me in tears and her portrayal of Prana the yoga instructor in Forgetting Sarah Marshall is the stuff dreams are made of.

I'll definitely watch bridesmaids, and I'm glad it's getting so many positive reviews.


----------



## bonified

View attachment Animal_kingdom_poster.jpg


9/10 based loosely on real events, was just awesome!


----------



## semtex81

"the pleasure of being robbed" 7

it's good, entertaining and kind of draws you into the main character. it's on netflix. go watch it.


----------



## AuntHen

The Exam 8/10

British? Indie film... I really liked it. It had me guessing and trying to figure it all out the entire time!


----------



## Mishty

Saw Bridesmaids again, and I'm gonna change my score to -* 9.5/10*
_I really, really *love* this movie._

Your Highness - *6/10*
It's very funny, very quirky, but that's about it. It's basically a stoner flick.

Thor 3D - *8/10*
My first 3D movie since Freddy's Dead The Final Nightmare in 1991. This was amazing, it was so effin' awesome, I don't think I'll be able to see another action movie in 2D.


----------



## pdgujer148

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides |6/10|

The subtitle for this film isn't accurate. Pirates #4 is the least ambition and most conventional film in the series. For those of you that didn't care for the batshit craziness of the second and third films the scaled back scope and relatively conventional pirate story might seem like an improvement. It felt like a tarted up TV movie to me.

The film is at its best whenever Geoffrey Rush or Ian McShane are on screen. Mr. Depp ears his paycheck but his performance doesn't have much spark this time around.

I Saw the Devil |7.5/10|

I didn't geek out over this film as much as I expected. It is a very accomplished film. Byung-hun Lee and Min-sik Choi are fantastic and the film has beautiful cinematography. Still, it didn't "click" for me. The cat and mouse aspect of the film was intriguing but the very heavy handed "to hunt a monster you must become a monster" thing struck me as annoyingly trite. Maybe I was just in a bad mood.


----------



## GTAFA

*Bridesmaids 9 out of 10* ...this is a movie that will probably look different in a few years (via DVD): when we look back and see what kind of career Kristen Wiig has had. Is this the beginning of a brilliant string of films? i hope that we'll look at this as the beginning of something.


----------



## Mathias

Takers 8/10

Pretty decent action movie.


----------



## CAMellie

A whole shit-ton of old favorites that are solid 10s in my book:

Clue - Tim Curry...that is all
Revenge of the Nerds
Back to the Future 1,2, & 3
Tron - Yay for the original!
Disney's Aladdin
Labyrinth
Footloose


----------



## Inhibited

Winters Bone - 9/10


----------



## None

Pirates of the Caribbean: Estrange Days - 19 Gender-Switch conceits/10 - After the last one, I swore that I wouldn't do this to myself again. Yet here we are, it's May something something and I got my ticket to Pirates of the Caribbean 4: Estrange Brew. The whole gang is back! Wait, only Johnny Depp and Geoffry Rush and that one dude with the mutton chops are back. I know what all of you are saying, "What?! No Kiera Knightinger or Key West Bloom? Where ever will I get my ham-fisted, clumsy and unbelievable romance subplot?" Don't worry, Pirates 4: When an Estranger Call has you covered! Romance subplots that grind pacing down to a fucking blood curddling hault, now with mermaids! This series has always been fantastical, but now it's silly. I couldn't stop laughing about those stupid mermaids (though more accurate than most depictions of mermaids), it just was too much. This entire film seemed like a by the numbers attempt to recreate the magic of the first movie, but instead of remembering what made the first one surprising and charming, they decided, "Fuck it! Throw in more sword fights and escape plots". It also is shitty that they've tried to make Jack Sparrow seemed clever and cunning, when his character never was, he was just a lucky coward. There are so many moments where the plot points happen all very reminiscent of Fast F5IVE (This decades Citizen Kane) where one character would shrug and wink at the camera then tell another character, "I had a life before I met you". Oh man, the only redeeming factor were Rush and McShane, but god damn this was hard to get through. Although, points for the accurate portray of the Spaniards (Those guys always sucked, amirite?). So, if you have 2 hours to kill and want to feel something desperately try to make you love it then see Pirates 4: Estrange Wilderness. On the bright side, it's almost SUMMAH!


----------



## MaryClaire

The Hangover 2.....7.5/10

It was definitely not as funny as The Hangover but no one really thought it would be. The story is basically the same except instead of Vegas, Thailand. 
With that said it was a funny movie. Stupid funny but funny nonetheless. I laughed out loud. A LOT!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - 10

This is my favourite movie. I remember the first time I watched it I was so amazed with the concept and the way it was played out. I still love it as much today. And dare I say, more now than I did then. Now I've lived out hurts and lost loves and humiliations that I have often said I would love to erase if I could. And this film illustrates well what would happen if you could do that.

I love it. I love Jim Carrey. I love the concept. Awesome.


----------



## SuperMishe

Predators - 8/10 - but just because I'm loving Adrien Brody as an action hero! :wubu:


----------



## GTAFA

_Young Victoria_ 7 out of 10 ....i was SO prepared to love this film! i think Emily Blunt is believable. But the film seems to run out of gas. While it was kind of interesting to use titles to end light comedies such as _American Grafitti _or_ Animal House _(telling us that this person got a job or didn't get a job), that's simply a COP OUT in a costume drama like this one. HELLO! how about showing us Albert getting sick and dying? It's 7 (rather than 6) out of 10 because i loved a lot of the film. 

_Eat Pray Love _ 8 out of 10. I find myself wondering about the book (upon which the film is based) and the book's author. The extraordinary plot developments (eg a woman left literally with nothing in a divorce, going to the other side of the globe, undertaking to learn from a teacher / guru) are mitigated by the presence of Hollywood stalwarts who simply make the story harder to believe (notwithstanding a decent performance from julia roberts), especially when we come to the standard place where they show emotion (i find myself thinking "oh yes now s/he's going to show us how he/she can cry"). This a film i have to see again, but the whole time i am fighting off the Hollywood thing in pursuit of the spiritual core of the story. Or am i just jaded and cynical?


----------



## mel

The Mechanic - 7.3/10


----------



## CAMellie

Sixteen Candles - 10/10

I <3 Jake Ryan!:wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

Salt-7/10
I am not usually an Angelina Jolie fan but this one kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## PastaRunner

Up - 9/10

It's nice to know that there is such a thing as good movies made after 2007.


----------



## Sweetie

Hotel for Dogs...8/10

Loved this one. It made me laugh and cry. Yes I'm a big kid and a mush but I loved it.


----------



## PamelaLois

Bridesmaids - 9.5/10
one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time. And Chris O'Dowd! How sexy is he!?! I Loved him. 

Although, for some reason I kept expecting Kristin Wiig to suddenly start doing her crazy SNL character that tries to top everyone.....


----------



## Mishty

The Hangover 2 - *8/10*

I love these idiots, and this film made me laugh madly, and once again the soundtrack was effin' pimp.


----------



## None

The Hangover 2 - Whatever I rated the first/10 - While I enjoyed this, it was mainly because Zach Galifianakis delivered a lot of good lines, but mainly it was a huge retread of the original. It's whatever because most sequels are disappointing, and there were some laughs throughout. Mainly, the entire thing would have been better off using the cast to make a new comedy instead of this. Also, Todd Philips is tied with Zack Snyder with the most bland, obvious and unoriginal music selection in movies that I like.


----------



## rellis10

Wall-E

I'm not quite sure how to review this movie because I normally talk about acting performances and such and it's obviously an animation.

Normally I don't get too involved in Animated movies, indeed I've fallen into the trap of "Animation is for kids" before, but I watched this and I have to say I was totally pulled in and I loved it.

If I'm going to talk about performances and acting then I'd have to say that the voice acting was great and the main 'characters' were amazing. How someone can get so much emotion and feeling into two robots who barely say more than a few words is beyond me. I was totally hanging on the emotions of these two little cute robots.

The story is great, truly great and gets you involved emotionally. Twists, turns, beautiful moments and heart wrenching ones too. This movie has everything.

Effects are faultless and the design is great too, leading to some beautiful scenes visually.

Overall, 9/10. This has surprised me and has moved straight into my list of favorites. What's more, if I hadnt been watching it with my folks, it would have made me cry...a feat very few have managed. Amazing movie.


----------



## bonified

Somewhere - Steven Dorff & Elle Fanning. 


Just a story about examination of life, current circumstances etc, albiet a different kind of one. Lot of silent character building, nice if you're a stoner like myself with a vivid imagination. 

Nice lil moment in Italy, enjoyable movie overall. Steven Dorff had me goin since Blade, so essentially I watched cos of him.

7/10 

View attachment somewhere-movie.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

All I have to say is.....

STAND UP AND SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know some of the snooty FA's would rather watch Citizen Kane, but I prefer Rock Star.

While the choice to play the main character is very peculiar (Marky Mark wtf?), the story itself is a great one.

It drives home a powerful point about how you could be rich and famous living someone else's life but you'd be much happier being your own self....and for that I say stand up....stand up....stand up and let it all out.


----------



## Micara

Water for Elephants- 8/10

I thought it was a good story, and I thought that the costumes really captured the feel of a depression era circus. Also, Christoph Waltz was amazing. He gave so much depth to his character that you simultaneously liked and hated him.


----------



## mel

The Rite - 8/10


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Y Tu Mama Tambien

9/10. I wish Americcan films would confront sexuality as openly as foreign flicks do.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Melancholia_ - 9/10

If Ingmar Bergman was alive and did a movie together with producer Jerry Bruckheimer... it would be odd. Very odd. And since the world has Lars von Trier, the best arthouse film about the end of the world since Tarkovsky's _The Sacrifice_ is here!

Kirsten Dunst plays a woman with emotional problems, (ah, we now *know* it's a von Trier film), who marries Alexander Skarsgård, but it doesn't go all to well. While staying at her sister and brother-in-law's place, a planet named Melancholica is approaching earth, but all the scientists say there will be no end of the world. Kirsten thinks the world will end, her brother-in-law, played by Kiefer Sutherland, thinks it won't, and her sister, played by _Antichrist_'s Charlotte Gainsbourgh has no idea who to believe. 

And the prologue might be acquired taste for some... but I loved it!


----------



## Mishty

Kung Fu Panda 2 - *6.5/10*

I think I only saw this because it was in 3D, and 3D is my new obsession, but the movie actually made me laugh, the fat jokes and belly tricks were adorable.
Surprise ending!


----------



## SuperMishe

Actually watching a movie right now called "*Holy Rollers*" with Jessie Eisenberg. He plays a Hassidic (sp?) Jew that gets involved in drug trafficking. Anyway, they go to Amsterdam for the first time and as they are riding in a cab and looking out the window, there is a BBW in lingerie in one of those "window boxes". There was no comment made about it, no rude remark, no one on the street making fun of her, it was just a very "normal" 2 second scene. Got me wondering why they chose a BBW... I mean, I think it's cool, but surprising.


----------



## Mathias

Hangover 2- 2/10

Nothing but the same reused jokes from the first. Don't waste your time.


----------



## rellis10

Antichrist

To be quite blunt about it, I found this film unsettling. That's not to say that it isnt a good film. The editing, cinematography and general feel of the movie are great. It inspires the feeling of fear and paranoia throughout, gradually increasing untill around the final third of the movie when things get really quite....graphic.

There's alot of nudity and up-front sexual scenes. But that was not what hit me, it was the graphic violence. Admittedly, there is little of it, but what there is shocked me. Definitly not a movie for the light hearted.

SPOILERS!



Antichrist has been criticised in the past for its Misogynistic attitude, with the eventual motivation of the female character being that 'women are evil' and the torture/violence she then inflicts. It's something quite disturbing not just to see the level of violence that occurs, but that it comes from a woman. I don't know why that seems so shocking but possibly because it's something you rarely see in movies.

SPOILERS OVER!


At any rate, I struggle to know where to mark films that don't evoke a positive emotion in me at all. I'm inclined to say something around 7/10 for being what I'd call an....emotionally evoking experience. It IS a good film, striking visually with realistic believable performances...even including the extreme behaviour.

On a personal note, this is the kind of movie that stretches what I believe films are meant to be. In the past i've believed they are to be enjoyed, then that they are to be enjoyed or be used to expand our horizons to new ideas. Recently though, a third option has presented itself. To test our depth as human beings, see where stories such as this take our minds. There is no enjoyment to be found in movies such as Antichrist, it's an exploration of the human condition and it's depths.

7/10...for being well acted, visually vivid and making me look away..and back...and then away again.


----------



## infinity57401

Kung Fu Panda 2- 8/10

The Hangover 2- 6/10


----------



## Mishty

Fast Five - 7.5/10

I've loved Fast and the Furious since i was teenager, and I always make time to go see the movie on the big screen, always. F5 was more heist than any of the other movies, and the plot wasn't that thick, but you get to see all the faces from the past movies, and a few really awesome surprises in the end. It's not anything but a good action flick. Oh, and ugh, seeing Vinny and Rocky fight was pretty intense. Dom's so damn awesome.


----------



## ConnieLynn

The Kids Are All Right 7/10

I was sort of hot and cold on this movie. Some dead on relationship scenes, but I could have done without the kids 

Is it just me, are does anyone else think Julianne Moore just gets hotter the older she gets?


----------



## Scorsese86

rellis10 said:


> Antichrist
> 
> To be quite blunt about it, I found this film unsettling. That's not to say that it isnt a good film. The editing, cinematography and general feel of the movie are great. It inspires the feeling of fear and paranoia throughout, gradually increasing untill around the final third of the movie when things get really quite....graphic.
> 
> There's alot of nudity and up-front sexual scenes. But that was not what hit me, it was the graphic violence. Admittedly, there is little of it, but what there is shocked me. Definitly not a movie for the light hearted.
> 
> SPOILERS!
> 
> 
> 
> Antichrist has been criticised in the past for its Misogynistic attitude, with the eventual motivation of the female character being that 'women are evil' and the torture/violence she then inflicts. It's something quite disturbing not just to see the level of violence that occurs, but that it comes from a woman. I don't know why that seems so shocking but possibly because it's something you rarely see in movies.
> 
> SPOILERS OVER!
> 
> 
> At any rate, I struggle to know where to mark films that don't evoke a positive emotion in me at all. I'm inclined to say something around 7/10 for being what I'd call an....emotionally evoking experience. It IS a good film, striking visually with realistic believable performances...even including the extreme behaviour.
> 
> On a personal note, this is the kind of movie that stretches what I believe films are meant to be. In the past i've believed they are to be enjoyed, then that they are to be enjoyed or be used to expand our horizons to new ideas. Recently though, a third option has presented itself. To test our depth as human beings, see where stories such as this take our minds. There is no enjoyment to be found in movies such as Antichrist, it's an exploration of the human condition and it's depths.
> 
> 7/10...for being well acted, visually vivid and making me look away..and back...and then away again.



Good review! Are you excited about _Melancholica_? It's a great movie, and nothing like _Antichrist_... well, not in terms of atmosphere and violence... but it's obvious they are both made by the same man.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Basic Instinct 2_ - 2/10

First of all: I've loved Sharon Stone since I first saw her in _Police Academy 4_ when I was seven. Second, the first _Basic Instinct_ is a guilty pleasure favorite.

But this... this... this movie is terrible. It's awful. It's stupid. It doesn't make any sense. There are scenes, when you look at the actors, you just know they are planning their dinner after a long day of shooting. The chemistry you see on the poster of _Gigli_ between J.Lo and Ben Affleck is more passionate than some of the scenes here between miss Stone and David Morrissey. David Thewlis looks so bored... you can see it on his face that there is never enough money in the world to pay him to be apart of this affair. And Thewlis was in _The Island of Dr. Moreau_!
Well, the only reason I give this 2 instead of 1 is simple: the ending. It is one of the funniest, most hilarious moments in movie history. I had to re-wind and see the final scene once more, because I couldn't believe it, (and because I couldn't pick up most of the lines because I was laughing so loud). Oh, my.


----------



## BlueBurning

The Trotsky easily 8/10. Great movie.


----------



## KHayes666

X-Men First Class

Completely disregards the previous X-Men movies....better off watching it as a stand alone.

Still a good movie.

7 out of 10


----------



## herin

Cinderella Man 

It made me laugh and cry and cheer. Great movie, great movie. 
9/10


----------



## mel

Bridesmaids- 12/10...laughed all the way through it!


----------



## HottiMegan

I love you Phillip Morris! 9/10

A very funny, weird movie. I couldn't believe it was based on a true story. To me it seemed to have a Raising Arizona flavor to it at times.


----------



## None

X-Men: First Class - 8.5/10 - There are some flaws, mainly minor ones and gripey nerd bullshit, but this was one awesome movie. So many great oh shit moments. I don't have too much to say except this is almost the best X-Men movie, but X2 still edges it out. However, definitely a nice way to inspire faith in the property after how awful Wolverine Origins was. Like Thor it was a lot funnier than one would think, and Michael Fassbinder as young Magneto is bad ass.


----------



## Sweetie

Presumed Innocent - Harrison Ford, John Spencer 8/10

I know this is an old movie but never got to see it till TNT ran it last weekend. Lots of twists and turns and Harrison always gets me to want to stop doing other things and actually SIT AND WATCH THE MOVIE.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

X-Men First Class: 9/10. I have to say this is one of those movies that I shuddered when I saw the endless "character" trailers, but it completely wowed me. Despite a few throwaway characters, the acting really held it's own. The story was well-balanced nerdspeak and didn't get too deep into the minutiae, despite the ability to still appeal to comic book fans.

A few comments (and spoilers - highlight to view):

Two words: Wolverine cameo.  Which steals the entire movie.

Michael Fassbender's ability to take a character rather well-defined by Ian McKellen and completely make it his own.

Lots of jokes about wheelchairs and baldness.

You will believe that Kevin Bacon can be a respectable villain.

Hey, it's the mutherfarking Ukranian from The Italian Job!

Michael Ironside. He's so freaking gritty now they need to assign a sandpaper grade with his name on it (snort).

[Morbo the Annihilator]Missiles do not work that way![/Morbo the Annihilator]


----------



## randomjenerator

The King's Speech 11/10

Yes, I had to turn it up to 11. I'm behind on movies, especially ones that end up with lots of awards. I always feel like I am just a really crappy movie watcher because I never particularly like the movies that get all the praise. 

I've yet to meet anyone that hasn't been delighted by this movie, so of course I fully expected to not "get it" and have to spend 27 minutes pondering this particular character flaw of mine.

The good news is, those extra 27 minutes were spent doing something else, although doubtful that it was productive. 

Simply, this movie deserved every award and nod it received.


----------



## frankman

randomjenerator said:


> The King's Speech 11/10
> 
> Yes, I had to turn it up to 11. I'm behind on movies, especially ones that end up with lots of awards. I always feel like I am just a really crappy movie watcher because I never particularly like the movies that get all the praise.
> 
> I've yet to meet anyone that hasn't been delighted by this movie, so of course I fully expected to not "get it" and have to spend 27 minutes pondering this particular character flaw of mine.
> 
> The good news is, those extra 27 minutes were spent doing something else, although doubtful that it was productive.
> 
> Simply, this movie deserved every award and nod it received.



Even straight men had a ColinFirthgasm after seeing the King's Speech. 

It wasn't the story that made that movie great (although it was one of the fresh and untold ones from history, which is increasingly rare), but his acting did indeed go to 11.

That and the fact that Bonham Carter played normal enough to be likable for once.


----------



## frankman

*Cedar Rapids*

One of the funniest comedies I've seen in a while. It's about an insurance salesman who grew up in a protected environment (a small insurance agency in a nowhere village) who has to go to an insurance convention in Cedar Rapids by accident, to win the coveted Diamond award.

We see Cedar Rapids in tis movie not how it is - a boring smallish US city, but as the pit of sins where a good man gets lost before finding himself again, unsurprizingly through true friendship and integrity. The plot moves along like clockwork, but the jokes are SO funny, and the acting is great.

John C Reilly plays a lovable sleaze, Ed Helms is the perfect man as a lead who doesn't want to be the lead. It's Hangover funny with a little reality mixed in.

*8 - 10*

*Unknown*

Basically it's that one movie with Ben Affleck where Ben forgets who he his and gets chased around a lot, but with Liam Neeson - so you know it's watchable. It's a good way to waste 90 minutes, but the movie never gets better than its first 20 minutes. Neeson is always lovely, but this movie is vastly inferior to his brilliant Taken. My advice: go see Liam fuck the people up who stand between him and his daughter in Taken for some real kicks.

*6,5 - 10*


----------



## KHayes666

Laser Attack - 1 out of 10

Holy mother of ass, what in the green fuck did I just watch? I decided to watch this "film" at work and I ended up wanting to throw my DVD player out of my cubicle.

Brandon Lee kicked ass as The Crow and he was awesome in Showdown in Little Tokyo but he looked HORRIBLE in this one. Ernest Borgnine...love him to death in Dirty Dozen, Escape From New York and Baseketball but he looked like an amateur here.


SPOILERS:

The plot to the film on the back of the dvd box is a bunch of a nogoodniks steal an ultra rare diamond and its up to a mercenary for hire (Brandon Lee) to seek out the scientist who can turn the diamond into a laser weapon (Borgnine) and convince him not to join the Russians.

As stupid as it sounds, it gets a lot worse. Brandon Lee makes horrible joke after horrible joke and every enemy he encounters is worse than the last.

I could write a 10 minute review but I don't have the time. All I can say is the acting is awful, the lighting is worse, the sound is deplorable and the plot makes me want to dive out a window.

There wasn't even a sex scene shot so there really is no redemption value.

Like I said 1 out of 10....ugh


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Men Who Stare at Goats_ - 7/10

Quirky war/comedy, where more than you'd expect is true. It's about jedis and new age in the US army. And a idealistic journalist who wants to make a difference. The movie is funny, but it's better in its first half, than in it's second. But the cast is great: Spacey, Clooney, Jeff Bridges - and the funniest of all, Ewan McGregor, who has no idea what the force of the Jedi is!


----------



## J34

The Hangover 2 - 5/10

I'll give it more credit than its worth, there were a handful of funny moments. However the main quip I had is the script. Seems that as I was watching this it was exactly the same as the first Hangover, but .......with a monkey instead of a tiger, and in Bangkok instead of Vegas. Seems like all the producers were just in it for the money, and heck if you had a winning formula why try to change it, right?

(spoilers)
Wish they added more depth to the kid character (Teddy?) I was expecting a Stu like outburst towards the prick of a dad he had, oh well. Perhaps the 3rd sequel will be better as Zach wil get married 
- If you are looking for cheap and easy laughs, then this is your movie. No need to see the 1st film as it might ruin this one for you I guess.


----------



## Scorsese86

Joe Pesci x 2

_Family Enforcer_ - 5/10
Little Joe's first credited screen role. A very interessting low budget 70s gangster film, very similar to _Mean Streets_ in tone, but not in quality. Obviously shot for about $7, but it has some good performances, and good scenes. But it's not original, the actress who plays the protagonist's girlfriend is so horrible it becomes funny, and the score is instrumental disco... not the best score for a gritty NYC-set gangster film. But still, an interessting little film. (Some versions of this film is titled _The Death Collector_).

_Love Ranch_ - 4/10
Joe Pesci and Helen Mirren star as husband and wife who runs a bordello in Reno. It's a dramaedy, it says, but it's no comedy. The two stars are great, and make a wonderful, if odd couple, (Pesci to Mirren: "Who do you think you are? The Queen of England?"). The problem is that the movie has a plot that is just plain boring. Mirren falls in love with an Argentian boxer, Pesci owes money to the IRS, Mirren is sick, Pesci goes psycho... it just gets boring. Too bad, this should have been a good film. It isn't.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

10/10

Just because it's one of my favorites. i sit and watch it every time it comes on, if i have the time, it's a real life fairy tale! =) i know call me naive but i love the thought of that happening to me, with the exception of me being a hooker. maybe just the chubby girl that never was really loved until she met mr. right =)


----------



## pdgujer148

X-Men: First Class |7/10|

The film is actually quite good except eventually Magneto has to don his stupid fucking purple cape and tin foil hat.

The film is Aces when it sports the Bond/Mad Men vibe. It fumbles whenever it bows to fan service.


----------



## olwen

J34 said:


> The Hangover 2 - 5/10
> 
> I'll give it more credit than its worth, there were a handful of funny moments. However the main quip I had is the script. Seems that as I was watching this it was exactly the same as the first Hangover, but .......with a monkey instead of a tiger, and in Bangkok instead of Vegas. Seems like all the producers were just in it for the money, and heck if you had a winning formula why try to change it, right?
> 
> (spoilers)
> Wish they added more depth to the kid character (Teddy?) I was expecting a Stu like outburst towards the prick of a dad he had, oh well. Perhaps the 3rd sequel will be better as Zach wil get married
> - If you are looking for cheap and easy laughs, then this is your movie. No need to see the 1st film as it might ruin this one for you I guess.



This may be the same exact script as the first one with a few minor details changed, but I laughed my ass off. Zach Galifinakis is just plain funny. I'd give it 8/10.


----------



## Inhibited

Bridesmaids - 6.5/10


----------



## Scorsese86

_Under Milk Wood_ - 6/10

Arthouse comedy, based on the Dylan Thomas play. It's pretty difficult to explain the "plot", since there is none, just vignettes of everyday life in a small Welsh village, (Llareggub), and the eccentric people who live there. Richard Burton is the narrator who walks around like an angel observing the people, Peter O'Toole is great as the old, blind sea captain. Liz Taylor is on the DVD cover, and was also prominent on the films poster, but she had only three scenes in the film... but she looked amazing, as always.

See it if you like any, or all, of the three stars, and/or you're a fan of Thomas. Curious little thing, and certainly not for all tastes.


----------



## RoseVivaciou

Thor - 5/10 it was ok but I didnt like Natalie Portman's acting in this. Not sure why but something about her I didnt like. I think a lot of the actors on there werent much cop and there are much better out there. It was a 12 rating and so I guess it was a bit on the tame side for kids. Even watching in 3d didnt make it seem better but then I still to see a film I like in 3d. 

roll on next Harry Potter that I am looking forward to


----------



## frankman

pdgujer148 said:


> X-Men: First Class |7/10|
> 
> The film is actually quite good except eventually Magneto has to don his stupid fucking purple cape and tin foil hat.
> 
> The film is Aces when it sports the Bond/Mad Men vibe. It fumbles whenever it bows to fan service.



Oh come on, I laughed my ass off when Jennifer lawrence turned into Rebecca Romijn for 3 seconds. Fan service? Yes. Cool? Fuck yeah.

And the marathon man jogging suits. Jogging suits are cool.


----------



## HottiMegan

I went to see X-men: First Class on Monday
I give it a 9
I really enjoyed this new installment. It was fun and adventurous. I too liked the cameos with wolverine and Rebecca Romijn on it. I love comic book based movies and this one was really good. I have enjoyed X-men since i was a kid watching the cartoon. I don't know why i never started reading comic books.. I'm such a geek for the whole superhero idea. Of course starting now would be a good idea since i have the money to be able to invest in comic books!


----------



## Scorsese86

_Cyrus_ - 7/10

I adore Marisa Tomei. And Jonah Hill... why is this guy in every comedy I watch? Oh, well, daughter and son in indie comedy. And it works. Most of the time. There are some laugh out loud moments. But overall... no.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Party Girl 8/10 
(Parker Posey 10/10)

Netflix is streaming this and thank God. I had the VHS tape of it long, long ago as it has been a favorite forever (and no VHS player for years). The flame of my girl crush on Parker Posey has been relit. She's priceless and Mustafa is hot. Can't believe he never did another film.

"I just want to do a good job, Howard."


----------



## mel

True Grit (new one) 8/10


----------



## GTAFA

_Thor_ gets a 7.5 / 10, a much better film than I expected. I wonder if we'll get a sequel?


----------



## Scorsese86

GTAFA said:


> _Thor_ gets a 7.5 / 10, a much better film than I expected. I wonder if we'll get a sequel?



I read somewhere they have plans for a trilogy - after _The Avengers_.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Easy A_ - 7/10
Yet another teen movie, I thought. Well, it wasn't. Emma Stone might be the next big thing, and she's both cute and talented. The movie had some very good points about social life at school, and how terrible a rumor can get. Plus, I loved the "The Scarlet Letter" and John Hughes references. Oh, and Malcolm McDowell is in it, (though, only for about three, very brief, scenes). But why does every "young adult" movie since _Juno_ have to include quirky parents? And her friend is gay. And she is all about pop culture? They were trying to make a hip movie, and yes, it works, but we can see what their intentions were. Still, better than your average teen flick. And that says a lot.

_The Dilemma_ - 4/10
I like Kevin Jones. From I was 12 or so, "The King of Queens" was always a favorite on TV. So, when seeing a movie with him and Vince Vaughn, I though, "yeah, that could be ok entertainment". Then I realize Ron Howard is the director, and my exceptations rise: this is going to be good! Well, no. It's formula comedy material. There were good parts: the chemistry between James and Vaughn was good. It's always nice to see Winona Ryder again, Ron always find a good cameo for his brother... and I there was not single fat joke about Kevin! But it was very boring. Two hours about wheter to tell your friend that his wife is seeing someone else or not? And everybody knows how it will turn out. Why did Ron Howard do this film? And after this, _Grown Ups_ and _Chuck & Larry_... I sure hope _Zookeeper_ restores my faith in your agent, Kevin! If not...


----------



## frankman

Scorsese86 said:


> _Easy A_ - 7/10
> Yet another teen movie, I thought. Well, it wasn't. Emma Stone might be the next big thing, and she's both cute and talented. The movie had some very good points about social life at school, and how terrible a rumor can get. Plus, I loved the "The Scarlet Letter" and John Hughes references. Oh, and Malcolm McDowell is in it, (though, only for about three, very brief, scenes). But why does every "young adult" movie since _Juno_ have to include quirky parents? And her friend is gay. And she is all about pop culture? They were trying to make a hip movie, and yes, it works, but we can see what their intentions were. Still, better than your average teen flick. And that says a lot.
> 
> [...]



Well, the parents had to be cool and quirky for the story to unfold like it did. If she had regular parents, she wouldn't have made it out of the door in her scarlet letter outfits. Regular parents would hear about shame and scandal on a highschool (parents always know everything, how they do it is one of those big mysteries. I think there are secret parent - spy meetings) - basically, the movie would have been sort of boring and only one third in length.

Instead, they were quirky and awesome, so we got to see Stanley Tucci Bucketlist this bitch, Emma Stone in slutty outfits and some of the funniest scenes about adopted kids ever.

I think I prefer the quirky bits. And every teen is all about pop culture, so it's probably a good thing that pop culture references are hilarious, too.
It's a teen comedy movie, and one of the better ones made that only get to reference Hughes.

8,5 - 10


----------



## mel

Sanctum 7.5/10


----------



## Micara

Super 8- 8.5/10

I really enjoyed this. It was like JJ Abrams' version of an older Spielberg movie. There was great character development among the kids, and it kept me entertained throughout. It takes place in 1979 and I think that it really captured the feel of that era.


----------



## Mathias

X-men First Class- 9/10

It was a bit slow in some parts, but I expected it to be so everything could be explained. Still, it was a blast to watch.


----------



## pdgujer148

Super 8 |7.5/10|

This film should be a 10 just for the fact that it is the first film about kids I've seen in ages that doesn't pander to adolescent empowerment fantasies. It is really nice to see a film filled kids who react like actual human children rather then miniature hipster douche bags.

If that is beside the point it is because I can't discuss my central criticism of the film without giving away a major plot point. Super 8 is both a Spielberg homage and a JJ Abrams film. This works fine through most of the film, but when the two styles intersect you end up with an ending that is a tonal train wreck.

Still, I recommend the film. Even if the final 10 minutes doesn't wring true, the rest of the film is alternately thrilling and touching.


----------



## MaryClaire

No Strings Attached 9/10

I'm a little ashamed to admit it but I loved this movie. Super typical romantic comedy but it was cute. I laughed out loud a few time. I just love Ashton Kutcher. I can't help it...lol


----------



## Paquito

Super 8 - a (super) 8/10

It was more entertaining and suspenseful than I thought it would be. I was worried since the plot revolved around a gang of kids, but the group was damn talented. It never felt too hokey or saccharine, and for a story where kids are saving the day, I find that rare. Also a lot of funny moments.


----------



## EMH1701

Green Lantern

I give it an 8. I'm not at all familiar with the comic books, so it was all new to me. It has been a while since I went into a superhero movie where I didn't really know the main character. I thought it was decent and the acting wasn't terrible. The special effects were really good.

There was one preview I hated though...Hollywood has made a movie called "Horrible Bosses", and one of the horrible bosses is apparently prejudiced against all minority groups. He tells the one lower-level manager guy to "fire all the fat people." Then he wants to fire the skinny guy in a wheelchair just for being in a wheelchair. O_O

The premise of the movie is these three guys get pissed off at their horrible bosses and try to kill them. It's more comedy than anything else, it looks like an Office Spacey-type thing. But it pissed me off as a premise. These guys apparently have no guts just to say "I quit" and walk out on their horrible bosses. I would quit if anyone asked me to do those things.


----------



## GTAFA

_Date Night_ 10 out of 10... Speaking as a middle-aged person who sometimes thinks movies have nothing to do with my life, this film spoke to me. Yes it's funny, but it's also transformative, suggesting that one wild night really change change your life (reminds me of _Superbad_ in that respect).


----------



## frankman

EMH1701 said:


> [...]
> 
> There was one preview I hated though...Hollywood has made a movie called "Horrible Bosses", and one of the horrible bosses is apparently prejudiced against all minority groups. He tells the one lower-level manager guy to "fire all the fat people." Then he wants to fire the skinny guy in a wheelchair just for being in a wheelchair. O_O
> 
> The premise of the movie is these three guys get pissed off at their horrible bosses and try to kill them. It's more comedy than anything else, it looks like an Office Spacey-type thing. But it pissed me off as a premise. These guys apparently have no guts just to say "I quit" and walk out on their horrible bosses. I would quit if anyone asked me to do those things.



The premise of that movie is that they hate their bosses so much they plan to KILL them. How's that for balls? The movie implies that in the current economy, quitting or getting fired is not an option.


----------



## EMH1701

frankman said:


> The premise of that movie is that they hate their bosses so much they plan to KILL them. How's that for balls? The movie implies that in the current economy, quitting or getting fired is not an option.



To me committing an evil act (murder) is not brave. It is more courageous to stand up to him instead, look him in the eye, and say "No, I won't do X." Whatever happened to being honorable?


----------



## CAMellie

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World - 9/10

I had been putting off seeing this movie for quite some time now because I thought it would be lame, but I was very pleasantly surprised at how engaging, funny, and entertaining it was.


----------



## rellis10

EMH1701 said:


> To me committing an evil act (murder) is not brave. It is more courageous to stand up to him instead, look him in the eye, and say "No, I won't do X." Whatever happened to being honorable?



I'm assuming this is a comedy...in which case, don't put so much stock in what the premise is. They're not looking to make a political/social/economical statement...just take advantage of a situation and get some laughs.


----------



## Mathias

EMH1701 said:


> To me committing an evil act (murder) is not brave. It is more courageous to stand up to him instead, look him in the eye, and say "No, I won't do X." Whatever happened to being honorable?



...Because maybe at the end of the day it's just a movie playing out a farfeched what if scenario?


----------



## Bettie Bomb

I just got Netlix set up on my Wii... 

So I have watched a bunch of movies.. 

The last one,and best.. was "I Saw The Devil"... it was freakin gory...but good. 
I give it a 8.7 out of 10


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The Fountain 7/10

Probably a bit over ambitious, which accounts for its unevenness.


----------



## None

Mathias said:


> ...Because maybe at the end of the day it's just a movie playing out a farfeched what if scenario?



I thought all movies were based on true stories.


----------



## Blackjack

None said:


> I thought all movies were based on true stories.



_Blade Runner_ was based on my life.
This joke would be a lot better if I'd been registered here for less than four years


----------



## None

Blackjack said:


> _Blade Runner_ was based on my life.
> This joke would be a lot better if I'd been registered here for less than four years



_Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo_ was based on my slavish attempts to save a rec center in 1996.


----------



## None

A reading of the X-Men series (Sort of) - Part 1.


Recently, I treated my brother to a free ticket to see X-Men: First Class. After the movie when I was taking him home avoiding ranflas, he told me that it was the first X-Men movie he has seen. I was speechless mainly because the first film has now been available to watch for a decade. On top of that, FX constantly plays them. The fact that I loved First Class and the stunned shock of my brother’s admission prompted me to re-watch the entire series of X-Men movies, yes even Last Stand and (shudder) Wolverine. The series has done a commendable job of transferring a comic book that is often strangled under the weight of its own convoluted continuity (A fact made readily clear when explaining back stories and non-sense from the comic of characters in the films). It is a franchise that is marked by impressive highs (some of the best in the superhero genre) and some horrific lows (I’m the Juggernaut, bitch! And Will.I.Am in a cowboy hat).

I had arm tattoos before arm tattoos were cool a.k.a. Cigar and Sugah!

X-Men (2000) opens on a flashback to 1944 Poland in a beautiful shot sequence that shows how Erik Lensherr became the mutant terrorists/cult leader, Magneto (For more read the reportedly wonderful Magneto: The Testament by Greg Pak). This is where the trouble begins when trying to reconcile the continuity in the films, especially in concerns to First Class. Also, it’s hard not to compare this scene with the opening of the new film, where the better of the two obviously being here (However, it’s not an apt comparison because this is a simple one-off scene used to build character where as in First Class it is an origin and necessary to build character and plot).

Going away from this powerful opening, the viewer is brought to present day in the not too distant future (headaches could be induced from reconciling the continuity of young Prof. X and Magneto in First Class with their geriatric counterparts in this not TOO distant future, but let’s chalk it up to the fact that no one thought Ratner would have shit the bed as badly as he did [Although it’s fucking Ratner, so everyone should have expected nothing less] that the series would have to start from the ground up) where they see a young lady and a man talking about their plans for the distant future like past high school and shit. Then oh snaps, they start getting’ they macks on and then we learn that bitch is a mutant! Not just any mutant, but Rogue the loveable southern belle who is incapable of any human contact (Unless it’s with a propa Cajun dynamo, but Gambit is nowhere to be found so she has to settle for the WASPy Bobby Drake who can only turn shit to ice. How lame! Kinetic energy charged playing cards and a bo staff are so much cooler! Always the bridesmaid [Sidebar: Bridesmaids is a great comedy. FEMALE empowerment. Bitches love female empowerment.]). Understandably, everyone freaks the fuck out and Rogue runs away destined to become a prostitute on the road for rides to Canada.

This horrible moment of adolescents neatly leads into a hearing about mutant registration where Jean Grey talks about how mutant powers manifest (Props for the showing and not telling Singer, why did you bail out on us for that shitty Superman movie? Really, you left us with Ratner!). A bunch of boring political shit happens and we realize that we’re supposed to hate Senator Kelly (not for long!). Then Charles Xavier notices another old man in the crowd, dressed snazzy as a muhfucka, and rolls after him into the hall. They talk and we realize there is back-story, lots of heavy back-story, but we’ll never know the half of it (RE: First Class). They argue over philosophy and Magneto tells Professor X to stay the fuck out of his way (You go girl!).

Then we see a semi-truck stopping, a trucker gets out and opens the passenger side door and jabs someone in the seat (politely telling her to get out of his fucking cab. There may have been something about ass, gas or grass mentioned, but I doubt it. This is Singer, it was subtext!) following by a shrouded figure getting out of the cab. Hey, it’s Rogue, looks like I was right or at least partially right (Road head isn’t prostitution, it’s just considerate). She bides fare-the-well to the surly trucker (all truckers are surly, but harmless as long as you offer them a pot of honey and a jaffe cake) then goes into a bar (Oh Canada and your A Link to the Past dark world version of America, she’s only 16. She shouldn’t be in a bar). No less a bar where there is shirtless Canadian thugs and cage fighting. That is not the proper place for a young lady. In this cage fighting den of inequity there is an indestructible man with muttonchops and a crazy hairdo. Plus, when he punches someone, you can hear a metal sound effect, that’s crazy! It’s like his bones are made of metal or something. After the fight, Rogue leers at the man with flock of seagulls’ haircut and sideburns while the man who lost to him sneaks up behind him claiming the man owes him money. They argue then the scorned man pulls a knife and tries to shiv the mutton chop man prison style, but Rogue lets out a squeal alerting muttonchops to the present of danger. Then he goes into action and claws snikt out of his hands and lo and behold, it’s Canadia’s surliest and most beloved Canucklehead, WOLVERINE! Fancy that these two would meet up in the great white north! The bar tender gets angry he has a mutant freak in his bar and Wolverine apologizes and politely leaves the bar (I believe he even doffed a hat for the trouble).

Then Wolverine decides he’s fed up with Canada and its anti-bar fight legislation and drives away from the blighted country in his Winnebago. However, something isn’t right so he stops and goes to his trailer and sniffs around, then lifts up a tarp and reveals Rogue sneaking a free ride. He yells, “Sookeh!” and she looks crossed, then he can’t stay mad at her and they become buddies on a fantastic road trip. Hooray friendship! Everything is just delightful, but then oh no, it’s a tree! Wolverine flies through the windshield, motherfucker should have wore a seat belt, get your rhyming slogans together Canada (Click it or ticket!). Then Sabretooth shows up ready to fuck up everybody’s time with his crazy fu mahcu/owl hybrid eyebrows, but before he can Cyclops and Storm show up and show him why looking like an animal isn’t enough. Then everyone is safe and back at Professor X’s school for gifted youngster, for hot coco and s’mores!

After this, there is some abduction attempt on that mean old Senator Kelly done by Stamos’ X-wife and we learn that Toad is in this movie. Who the fuck invited Toad to the party? Where’s Quicksilver or the Scarlet Witch? Were they too busy being in the Avengers that they had to call in this fucking d-lister? What was Beak unavailable because he was doing a three-night stint on Lopez Tonight? Then Magneto does something with a machine that turns him into silly puddy. I think after he used it Magneto had a stroke, he is an old man after all, I fear that operating crazy machinery isn’t in his best interest. After this deal, the Senator escapes and swims to shore. He is now some kind of jellyfish man and he runs to Professor X for help (Hipsters: Irony alert!). At some point BFF Rogue and Wolverine have a scuffle and Rogue leaves the school because Wolverine said her ass looked fat in her pants or something. She’s going to hang out with Magneto because he likes big butts and he cannot possibly deny that fact. I don’t really know I was more interested in Wolverine trying to mack on Cyclops’ chick and making fun of the handicapable. Then the Senator turns into a puddle and we all feel sad for this one time heel.

At some point, Mystique fucks with Professor X’s cool GPS system and causes him to get hurt, we’re all sad and shit at this, but Jean Grey fixes it and finds Rogue. Magneto is talking her on an awesome first date rape to the Statue of Liberty (It’s sweet how old and young love can coincide). Storm and Jean Grey though, don’t want that shit to happen and decide to cock block. Then everyone gets into fisticuffs and Magneto’s plan is spoiled. Rogue is safe and goes back to the school where she and that preppy Bobby Drake start going steady. The Professor is fine. Mystique decides that Senator Kelly had work he needed to finish. And Magneto is in a plastic prison, but it’s cool because his handicapable buddy comes every Tuesdeys and Thursdeys to play mahjong and chess.


----------



## pdgujer148

It isn't going to win any awards, but I'll give Green Lantern A 7/10 not being afraid to be doofy I acknowledge that the film is a mess, but the whole Star Wars cantiinia freakshow aspects of the Green Lantern Corps sequences kind of make the rest tolerable. 

+1 point in 3D. Love or hate this gimmick it is well done here.


----------



## HottiMegan

Battle Los Angeles..
7/10
This was a fun turn your brain off action/sci fi movie. It was a little mellow dramatic at times but i enjoyed myself. I kept thinking of Independence Day though.


----------



## BlueBurning

Super 8
7.5/10
Up until the end it was going for a 8-8.5 rating but the ending was horrible.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

"Get busy living or get busy dying" 

The Shawshank Redemption for oh the 100th time 

10/10


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Hollywood Homicide - 5/10

Yeah it was on TV and I watched it because I haven't seen it for donkey's years and the nostalgia made me rate it a point more because I didn't think it was that great a movie.


----------



## Blackjack

*Klute*

A damned good movie. It's a detective story that's far more about small-town detective John Klute (Donald Sutherland) and jaded New York City call girl Bree Daniels (Jane Fonda) than figuring out the mystery, since it's revealed very early on to the audience.

While Donald Sutherland's titular character is secondary and mostly static, Jane Fonda puts forth a fantastic performance. That more than anything else is what I've taken away from the film. The murders, the junkies, the pimps (one of whom is played with a delightful sleaziness by Roy Scheider), all of them will probably become faded before I start to forget Fonda's acting. The audience gets close to her through an almost voyeuristic narrative that accompanies her on her calls, in her apartment, and most revealingly to her therapist.

Although lacking in the suspense typical of its genre, Klute is one of the better detective yarns I've seen.

*9/10*


----------



## Mishty

Battle in Seattle *9/10*
This one grabbed me by the boo boo, I watched it twice and felt I was watching a boxing match between two mean perfect athletes. It moved me. 


The World's Fastest Indian - *8.5/10*
I laughed, I cried, and..... I love Anthony Hopkins ever so much. 

Coco Before Chanel - *8/10* 
I cried,I cried and.....I love Audrey Tautou.


----------



## mel

just go with it. ...8.5/10 I thought it was funny and cute


----------



## russianrobot

this was the best little horror film (indy) in years. From our fine friends to the north.

it also makes vampires scary again,enough of this twilight bullshit.

also any film that has religious zealots tossing vampires out of helicopters onto 'non-believers' gets a 10 in my book.

(who is Connor Paolo by the way? my date seemed awfully excited about this fact. well when she wasn't hiding her face, it is quite a scary movie LoL) 

View attachment stake-land-movie-poster.jpg


View attachment stakeland1.jpg


----------



## None

I saw a few movies this week. Pretty short reviews considering my last verbose one.

The Tree of Life - Mad introspections/No explosions - Got my obligatory arthouse on for the summah. Saw The Tree of Life today, it'd make for one hell of screen-saver and is a bunch of well-shot and beautiful home movies. I said this about Sucker Punch and I'll say it about this film, one thing you have to give it is that it is a series of moving pictures.

Supah 8 - Wish there were zero Aliens/ 1 Alien - Saw Supah 8 today in an empty theatre no less (my life goal has finally been completed!). It'd have been a perfect summah movie if it wasn't for the alien. I liked it, but I felt it could have been much better and definitely had a better ending. At it's heart it's a touching and heartfelt coming of age film. It took the government cover-up of E.T. and mixed it with the nostalgia and whimsy of American Graffiti and throw in a little bit of Stand By Me.


----------



## bonified

View attachment faim.jpg





Hunger (2008) 


This movie is the most moving piece I think I have ever seen. Provoked such intense emotion within me. 

10.


----------



## willowmoon

*The Hangover (2009)* .... yeah I know, I'm a little late to the party and FINALLY actually saw this movie on DVD, considering the sequel is in theaters right now. I know a lot of people were in love (or at least hardcore lust) with this movie but after I saw it, I'm like .... meh. It's funny in places, but nowhere near as good as what people make it out to be, as least not to me. And I'm not a big fan of Zach Galifianakis (not sure if I even spelled his last name right), which probably didn't help matters much. It's clearly a one-rental movie, won't see it again, which probably means I won't see the sequel either whenever it hits DVD. 

I'll give it a pedestrian 4 out of 10.


----------



## None

Conan O'Brien Can't Stop - Am I going to read a fucking kindle after this?/10 Just watched this today (took forever to download). I enjoyed it, and while it's good, it is nothing more than a very simple behind the scenes documentary with bits and pieces of stuff from Conan's tour. It's not amazing, but definitely worth watching to see CoCo be funny. Honestly, I was more drawn in by the trailer than by the actual product. My favorites part were when Conan was opening up a bit about his situation and just his relationship to crowds and show business. It was also compelling to see him grow more and more disillusioned and jaded with fans by the end of the tour.


----------



## CAMellie

Super 8 - 6.5/10

Adrian and I saw it at IMAX (he works there so yay free tickets!) on its last day there so there was only about 10 people there. I got super excited when the train crashed and told Adrian that it was an epic crash and we could go now. I think we should have really gone then.
I kept yelling out, "Cloverfield!"...and that's what it felt like to me. A kind of mish-mash of Cloverfield and Stand By Me. The kid actors were great, though. That Elle Fanning was amazing.


----------



## GTAFA

_Mr Popper's Penguins_ 7.5 out of 10. The film does exactly what you'd expect, but does it masterfully. Suitable for all ages, nothing earth-shaking, but still quite entertaining. 

_Torch Song_ (1953) on TCM, Joan Crawford. 8 out of 10. Again, it's a film doing precisely what you expect. Considering how obvious the eventual outcome was, they made you work for it, and took some surprising turns in the plot. 

_Hurt Locker_ (2008) ...9 out of 10. I finally i had a chance to see the film. In fact the "9" is more a nod in the direction of the quality of film-making and not a response to the film itself, which didn't move me nearly as much as i expected. Even so, i see clearly why this film had to win the big pile of awards, rather than _Avatar._


----------



## GTAFA

I just saw _District 9_, and liked it much more than i expected. I think it's an under-rated film, possibly the best science fiction film I have ever seen. 9.9 out of 10. It's a film that makes you question the meaning of things such as "beauty" and "humanity". It's quite wonderful the way it plays with genre, borrowing the style of a documentary. And the world they portray is sadly believable.


----------



## frankman

GTAFA said:


> I just saw _District 9_, and liked it much more than i expected. I think it's an under-rated film, possibly the best science fiction film I have ever seen. 9.9 out of 10. It's a film that makes you question the meaning of things such as "beauty" and "humanity". It's quite wonderful the way it plays with genre, borrowing the style of a documentary. And the world they portray is sadly believable.



I completely loved the ending, where they chucked all mockumentary pretensions overboard and just started blowing shit up. Normally that is not a good thing, but here it felt cathartic and awesome.


----------



## willowmoon

GTAFA said:


> I just saw _District 9_, and liked it much more than i expected. I think it's an under-rated film, possibly the best science fiction film I have ever seen. 9.9 out of 10. It's a film that makes you question the meaning of things such as "beauty" and "humanity". It's quite wonderful the way it plays with genre, borrowing the style of a documentary. And the world they portray is sadly believable.



Totally agree, it's a hidden gem of a movie that not many people have heard of. Apparently, a sequel (or possibly a prequel) is on the horizon.


----------



## GTAFA

willowmoon said:


> Totally agree, it's a hidden gem of a movie that not many people have heard of. Apparently, a sequel (or possibly a prequel) is on the horizon.



I'd like to see that (se- / pre-quel), wondering if they can reproduce the magic of the original. I am reminded of _Blade Runner_, another film that held up a most unflattering mirror to mankind, and wasn't properly rewarded at Oscar time, eg _Gandhi_ winning for Art Direction over _Blade Runner. _Excuse me?A film that invents an entire credible future world and you pick instead, a film shot on location? Similarly _District 9_ was recognized for writing (nomination only). The cinematography, the art direction, direction: all worth noticing. 

But then again, i suppose sci-fi --disrespected by the Academy-- should get in line behind COMEDY, which is perpetually disrespected. _Dying's easy. Comedy is hard._ (ascribed to Donald Wolfit)


----------



## cinnamongirlky

The last movie I watched was one I have watched MANY times. It's my all time favorite movie and I give it a 10/10. The movie is "The Crow". ONLY the first one. IMHO, they should have stopped making the movies after Brandon Lee died. The other movies were crap haha!!


----------



## None

Midnight in Paris - 9.5 bravery and courage/10 - I absolutely loved every second of this film. It's probably the best thing Woody Allen and Owen Wilson have done in years. I was floored every time Hemingway was on screen. The way Allen filmed Paris was beautiful and as writer, I got such a charge watching a struggling writer interact with such masterfully brilliant artists and writers. At times it reminded me of those historical Doctor Who episodes but without the aliens. Marion Cotillard was fucking great. I wanted to jump into the screen and murder Paul and Inez. Just strangle the shit out of them both. Also it was a miracle that Woody Allen didn't make everyone sound like Woody Allen for a change. Even though the ending is inevitable, I didn't feel like I was being cheated by it. An amazing beautiful and funny movie that I highly recommend.


----------



## None

None said:


> Midnight in Paris - 9.5 bravery and courage/10 - I absolutely loved every second of this film. It's probably the best thing Woody Allen and Owen Wilson have done in years. I was floored every time Hemingway was on screen. The way Allen filmed Paris was beautiful and as writer, I got such a charge watching a struggling writer interact with such masterfully brilliant artists and writers. At times it reminded me of those historical Doctor Who episodes but without the aliens. Marion Cotillard was fucking great. I wanted to jump into the screen and murder Paul and Inez. Just strangle the shit out of them both. Also it was a miracle that Woody Allen didn't make everyone sound like Woody Allen for a change. Even though the ending is inevitable, I didn't feel like I was being cheated by it. An amazing beautiful and funny movie that I highly recommend.



This came up after discussing with my friend on facebook about the movie about how awesome a Vince Vaughn cameo in this film as Faulkner would be. Here might be some dialogue he could say.

"My mother is a fish. Wait, why are you looking at me like that, Hemingway? I'm just trying to tell Gil that my mother is a fish. We're having a nice conversation about my fish mother...and you're just over there with your mustache and your judgment making me feel like I can't talk to Gil about my mother being a fish. You know what, fuck you Ernest!"


----------



## Blackjack

GTAFA said:


> But then again, i suppose sci-fi --disrespected by the Academy-- should get in line behind COMEDY, which is perpetually disrespected. _Dying's easy. Comedy is hard._ (ascribed to Donald Wolfit)



Although agreed about the underrepresentation of comedy and sci-fi in the Academy Awards, those genres are not totally excluded. For sci-fi:

_Lord of the Rings_ recieved numerous Academy Awards in 2003- every one that it was nominated for, in fact. Additionally, each film was nominated for Best Picture, although only _Return of the King_ won. These are fantasy, yes, but that's arguably an even less-represented genre than science fiction.
_A Clockwork Orange_ was the first science fiction to be nominated for Best Picture.
_Inception_ recieved a Best Picture nomination this past year.
_District 9_ itself recieved a nomination for Best Picture as well as _Avatar_ during the previous Awards.
_The Sixth Sense_ also recieved a nomination for Best Picture.

_Shakespeare in Love_ won Best Picture in the late 90's- forget which year it was. Additionally, the Best Supporting Awards frequently go to actors and actresses playing more memorable (and humorous) roles. Marisa Tomei in _My Cousin Vinny_, Jack Palance in _City Slickers_, and most hilariously Kevin Kline in _A Fish Called Wanda_. And recently Robert Downey Jr. got the nomination for _Tropic Thunder_, and he may have won if not for Heath Ledger's enchanting performance in _The Dark Knight_.

So yes, the Academy's focus on straight drama leads to a neglect of worthy films and performances from other genres, but not total exclusion. And even looking at the science fiction films that were nominated for Best Picture and other films nominated that year, I can't really complain that they were cheated out of the prize- I would have most certainly picked other films over the sci-fi films.

Although I do think that _Moon_ got totally hosed and was far better than any of the other nominees that year, including _Distrcit 9_ and _The Hurt Locker_.


----------



## willowmoon

cinnamongirlky said:


> The last movie I watched was one I have watched MANY times. It's my all time favorite movie and I give it a 10/10. The movie is "The Crow". ONLY the first one. IMHO, they should have stopped making the movies after Brandon Lee died. The other movies were crap haha!!



What??? No love for Edward Furlong's, ahem, "comeback" movie, _The Crow: Wicked Prayer?_ It even featured the stellar acting talents of Tara Reid!


----------



## Mishty

Gone Baby Gone * 9/10*
_I watched this again on IFC, last night, and it was just as perfectly horrible and lovely as the first time. _

Waking Up in Reno *8/10*
_Billy Bob is a funny sum'bitch. period._

Slumdog Millionaire * 10/10*
_I've watched it every week for over a month. Yes it's that good._

Everything Is Illuminated * 8/10*
_I was pretty impressed with the story line and ending to this movie. _

The Crazies *4/10*
_Tim is hot, and nothing else really caught my eye, kinda lame._


----------



## mel

Hall Pass 8/10..very funny


----------



## LeoGibson

Get Him to the Greek---6 out of 10

The Big Sleep---Bogie and Bacall 10 out of 10 for sure


----------



## BlueBurning

Hot Coffee 9.5/10


----------



## snuggletiger

HOP 9/10 a talking easter bunny that is a drummer.


----------



## rellis10

Inception

Watched it again last night and I still maintain it's a masterpiece of performance, effects, directing, cinematography and editing. Action, emotion, funny moments too. Simply an amazing film in every way.

9.5/10, my second most favorite film of all time.


----------



## adam

Currently, The Out Of Towners (1970), rated funny as hell.

Before that, Summer Rental staring John Candy, from circa 1980something, rated funny as hell.

Both in my itunes.


----------



## pdgujer148

Horrible Bosses |8/10|

I don't think I'll remember Horrible Bosses as being the funniest film of 2011 (Bridesmaids is tough to beat), but I know I will watch it again on home video because it is definitely one of the more amusing films I've seen. There are very few BIG laughs in the movie, but there are more then enough winces, chuckles and giggles to make the movie enjoyable. There isn't a weak link in the cast. Aniston (deservedly) is going to get the most press, but for my money Charlie Day steals the movie. Bateman is basically playing the same character he's been playing for years (and that's welcome because he is damn good at it). The premise of the film is dark, many of the jokes are outrageously offensive, but the overall tone of the film is good natured.


----------



## frankman

Rio

Rio is quite amusing. I didn't watch it in 3d, but it was very obvious that would have been much better. The voices are well-done, and it's a shame that they didn't write a more original story for them to lend their voices to. The movie's pretty big on touristic atraction placement for Rio as a city, with shots galore of the cable lift towards that statue thing, and Carnaval everywhere, but some of the jokes were really funny, so I still enjoyed it.

7 - 10


----------



## GTAFA

Last night I stumbled upon _Australia_ on the tube, admittedly missing much of the first half-hour. I thoroughly enjoyed old Bryan Brown from _Cocktalk _and_ Breaker Morant_, continue to get lost in the beauty of Nicole Kidman's facial expressions. There's a fascinating kiss in the film --won't say where or why, as that might spoil the film--but.... well i see why the film was a failure. Baz Luhrmann is as lovable as ever with his operatic set-pieces, ridiculously predictable in places, painful to watch at times. If you like sentimentality my God you'll love this film.

I gave it FIVE out of 10, and i really wanted to like this film. Sorry Baz, no can do. When i invest that much time in a picture i don't want to be laughing out loud in the last 5 minutes....and not the right sort of laughter, sorry to say.


----------



## miafantastic

Transformers: Dark of the Moon -- 5.5. 

And I'm a fan of the franchise, by the way. That is all.


----------



## Mishty

_Beastly_ -* 5/10*
I watched it twice actually, the first time it was horrible, the second time I watched it with teenage girls at a slumber party, and kinda liked it. It is what it is, tween garbage. 
_
Priscella Queen of the Desert_ - *9/10* 
Hugo Weaving makes the best bitch ever, stunning beauty with a spunky attitude.

_Peaches_ - *8.5/10*
More Hugo..... this time in a drama, kind of nice to see him outside of the science fiction genre. 

_The Town_ - *8/10*
I'm obsessed with all things Boston Irish. I liked it, I like a good heist movie.


----------



## MattB

Green Lantern- 5/10

I wanted to like it, and I kinda did, but I left the theatre with just an overall feeling of "meh"...thus the score.


----------



## penguin

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 - 1 billion/10. 

Holy hell, this movie is fantastic. Take plenty of tissues, because you'll spend the first half of the movie jizzing in your pants and the second half crying. Well, I did, anyway. There were only a few things I didn't like, but they were very minor. Any other changes made really worked so I'm happy with those. It was the perfect way to end the series. And Snape, oh my. His scenes were fantastic. Pretty much everything I'd been looking forward to seeing was in there (such as Mrs Weasley's infamous line, the dragon, Neville's awesomeness), and it was well worth the extra money I paid to see it in Gold Class. Plush recliner seats and table service and no screaming teenagers. 

I think I need a cigarette, it was that good.


----------



## HottiMegan

Insidious- 8/10

Super great horror movie. There were some formulaic stuff but it's one of the best horror movies I've seen in a while. It's one of my favorite genres but it's tough to pull of one that gives me goosebumps. This one gave me some. I also really liked the creepy soundtrack. I probably wont hear "Tiptoe Through the Tulips" without thinking of this movie


----------



## Pitch

Last movie I watched was Battle for Los Angeles.

6.5/10.

I love a good action/sci fi flick but this was just...missing something. The effects were amazing, the military-ness was believable, but, I need more than that! I didn't really get attached to the characters unless you count salivating over Michelle Rodriguez as usual. And, a lot of questions went unsanswered. Could have worked beautifully as an FPS though. So, above average but it aint *Alien*. (But nobody tops Sigourney/Cameron.)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Pitch said:


> Last movie I watched was Battle for Los Angeles.
> 
> 6.5/10.
> 
> I love a good action/sci fi flick but this was just...missing something. The effects were amazing, the military-ness was believable, but, I need more than that! I didn't really get attached to the characters unless you count salivating over Michelle Rodriguez as usual. And, a lot of questions went unsanswered. Could have worked beautifully as an FPS though. So, above average but it aint *Alien*. (But nobody tops Sigourney/Cameron.)



I totally agree. I'd heard good reviews from friends about it so I rented it and wasnt all that captivated. I felt like it was a mix of War of the Worlds (minus the churning of people) and a bit Independence Day. I'm usually one to get sucked into a story line fairly easily and relate to the characters but even the scenes that were supposed to draw emotion, didn't..and that's a rarity for me as uber-sensitive as I am hrmm



miafantastic said:


> Transformers: Dark of the Moon -- 5.5.
> 
> And I'm a fan of the franchise, by the way. That is all.



Huge fan here too..I'd probably give it about a 7 though. The action was great but it ran a bit too long for me.


----------



## Mishty

Insidious - *9/10*
It scared me, it really scared me...for a moment. I bought the dvd today, it was that good. 

Big Momma's House 3 - *.4/10*
I was forced into watching it, and it wasn't worth the popcorn or Swedish fish!

Red Riding Hood - *6/10 *
It had a great story, awesome costumes, and Amanda with her big old eyes pulled it off. 

Bad Teacher - *7/10*
I laughed.


----------



## Micara

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2*- *9.9999999/10*

I have just a few nit-picky problems with a couple of things, but that's probably because I am a control freak and wish that I could have made the movies myself. Then I could have made Snape get rescued and get Disapparated to St. Mungo's where he made a full recovery.... but I digress. :blush: I cried during the last hour. I thought they captured the somber mood perfectly. So, other than a few little things, it was awesome and worth waiting in line 3 hours for.  

Mischief Managed!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Micara said:


> *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2*- *9.9999999/10*
> 
> I have just a few nit-picky problems with a couple of things, but that's probably because I am a control freak and wish that I could have made the movies myself. Then I could have made Snape get rescued and get Disapparated to St. Mungo's where he made a full recovery.... but I digress. :blush: I cried during the last hour. I thought they captured the somber mood perfectly. So, other than a few little things, it was awesome and worth waiting in line 3 hours for.
> 
> Mischief Managed!



Agreed. Except, I give it a 10 anyway just because all of the little things that you want to pick at just make it that much better of a movie that they didn't do it that way. Sounds like it doesn't make sense, but it did in my head. hahah.


----------



## olwen

All About Eve - 9/10

Great film. Bette Davis delivers great lines. Can't believe I waited so long to watch it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Insidious - *9/10*
> It scared me, it really scared me...for a moment. I bought the dvd today, it was that good.



It scared me. Anything that can scare or surprise me, I love.

I'm watching Red Riding Hood right now and Season of the Witch is in my line-up. Still trying to give Nic Cage the benefit of the doubt (Drive Angry DID restore some faith in him) and Ron Perlman is ALWAYS a pleasure.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Prestige - 10/10 Second time watching this movie. Absolutely love this one.


----------



## frankman

CastingPearls said:


> [...] Still trying to give Nic Cage the benefit of the doubt (Drive Angry DID restore some faith in him) [...].



The fact that you're trying is why you're my fave (small part of the reason anyway). If you want his absolute best, check out Wild at Heart (9-10) and Raising Arizona (8-10) for big laughs. And that's assuming that, you being you, you've already seen Leaving Las Vegas (10-10).

In other news, I can't handle those scary horror movies. I like gory stuff, monster movies, suspense horror, exorcist stuff, but I piss myself like a 12 year old girl when things pops out of dark corners when the violins stop playing.

I recently saw that movie with the apes instead of dinosaurs, the bad version of jurassic park, I forget the title. There's this gorilla who can do sign language, and a laser made out of a huge diamond, plenty of cool jungle scenes and bad bad acting all round. Someone help me with the title, I give it a 7-10 because I'm a sucker for holywood monsters.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sounds like Congo.

Also sounds like you're gonna have to start wearing rubber underpants, Sparky.


----------



## MissAshley

Something Borrowed - 8/10

I liked it for the cute rom com that it was. Lots of people were haters on it because they felt it justified cheating and compared it to a dirty romance novel. I liked it because it shows the other perspective which is real and happens all the time.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Micara said:


> *Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2*- *9.9999999/10*
> 
> I have just a few nit-picky problems with a couple of things, but that's probably because I am a control freak and wish that I could have made the movies myself. Then I could have made Snape get rescued and get Disapparated to St. Mungo's where he made a full recovery.... but I digress. :blush: I cried during the last hour. I thought they captured the somber mood perfectly. So, other than a few little things, it was awesome and worth waiting in line 3 hours for.
> 
> Mischief Managed!



Agreed. Bawled my eyes out, even having read the book and knowing what was going to happen. It was perfect.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I just watched Secretary again. 
Ooh, what a nasty movie, lol.  
Awesome performances by both James Spader & Maggie G. 

9/10


----------



## GTAFA

_The Walker_, with Woody Harrelson, Kristin Scott Thomas & Lauren Bacall: 7 out of 10. It's written & directed by Paul Schrader, who wrote _Taxi Driver, Last Temptation of Christ _and _Raging Bull_. It feels like a thoughtful piece of work: possibly a bit too thoughtful. Unfortunately it doesn't live up to its writing.

_Hereafter_, another Clint Eastwood film. I didn't hear much about this film, but happily give it a 9 out of 10. Matt Damon continues to amaze me with his range (he should have been the one to win the oscar for _True Grit_, not Jeff Bridges).


----------



## Donna

I've been wasting a lot of time and money at the movies this past week. What can I say, it's July in Florida and the movie theater is really cool and dark. 

Bad Teacher-3/10 
I thought it was crass and unenjoyable. There were a couple funny jokes, but it just seemed immature and without a plot.

Transformers, Dark of the Moon-8/10
I'm not a Transformers fan, and the plot was a little far fetched, but I enjoyed the special effects and the action. Plus, Josh Duhamel and Patrick Dempsey were some nice eye candy. Leonard Nimoy's voice for Sentinel Prime was good casting. I had to laugh when he trotted out the old Star Trek line, "The needs of the many outweight the needs of the few." (and yeah, I know Roddenberry actually got the idea from Aristotle.)

Zookeeper-8/10
It was predictable and sappy, however the jokes were mostly funny and Kevin James is adorable. There is something very charming about him. Donnie Wahlberg has turned into a pretty good actor as well.

Harry Potter 7.2--10/10
I'm a fan of the books and have been looking forward to this final part of the saga. Great acting, great story, great effects.


----------



## MissAshley

I deserve any flack I get for this but...Mean Girls 2. Hey I was curious.

I give it a 2. It was so vapid and just a wannabe of what the first one was.


----------



## BlueBurning

The Tillman Story - 8/10 Pretty interesting to see how one mans death was pushed and used for political purposes.


----------



## HottiMegan

We took the boys to see Cars 2 this morning. It was a fun revisit with a good change, having it be full of spies. Alex adores Mater so this was a great movie for him. He pretty much sat through the whole thing which is unheard of for my 2 year old! I laughed and enjoyed it.
I'll give it a 7 since i'ts not my favorite Pixar franchise. I agree with the posts somewhere on the board that there needs to be an Incredibles 2!


----------



## largebob280

Larry Crowne 4/10

"Sweet" romcom - totally predictable. No nudity, little or no profanity (I don't recall any). Should have been shown on Lifetime Movie Network rather than in a theater.


----------



## CAMellie

a classic revisited:

Finding Nemo - 60kajillion/10

One of my VERY favorite animated movies!


----------



## LeoGibson

Easy A 7/10

Had a touch of insomnia and it was starting and I wound up watching the whole thing and actually surpisingly laughed out loud a few times.Not usually the type of movie I'd watch,but it turned out fairly enjoyable.

Edge of Darkness 6/10 Not a bad movie,not a good movie.Somewhat predictable conspiracy plot and Mel Gibson doing a character similar to quite a few of his other roles.


----------



## None

That new Harry Potter, it was iite.


----------



## Anjula

Newest Harry Potter. I love it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Commando-10/10

Arnie at his best i say! always enjoy this classic always.:happy::bow:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The Secret - 8/10

It has David Duchovny in it, and I sure do love him so I decided to watch it. I was more impressed with this other girl's acting, I believe her name is Olivia Thirlby, but I'm not really sure. Anyway, the movie was interesting except it was a little abrupt with its ending. I still recommend people watch it.


----------



## Shan34

Brides Maids and I thought it was hilarious! I liked it a lot for a no-brainer movie. It was fun and I rate it a 8....

On another note I have never seen any of the Harry Potters and thinking that I need to....


----------



## CastingPearls

The King's Speech 10/10

I'm a fan of Rush, Firth and Bonham-Carter (kudos to her for her uncharacteristic restraint) so this was an absolute treat.

This film spoke to me on a personal level. Firth's anguish was palpable and very moving. I especially liked how the family dynamics were played out, both with the royals, as well as the 'common' one. 

Rush's character was no less a champion than Firth's was.


----------



## CAMellie

Daybreakers - 6.5/10

Not too shabby for mindless entertainment.


Surrogates - 5/10

Turn off your brain. Touching human story behind the b.s.


----------



## danielson123

X-Men First Class. I think it was the best of all X-Men movies. - 8.5/10


----------



## Jess87

Pride and Prejudice (1940) 9/10

I love this version. I've seen so many adaptations of Pride and Prejudice that I really should be sick of them. I'm not. This one is by far my favorite. Laurence Olivier is appropriately swoon worthy as Mr. Darcy. Edmund Gwenn, well, I just like him so he is always a bonus. Greer Garson was great as Elizabeth. Mrs. Darcy came off as annoying as she is meant to be.


----------



## Mathias

Ponyo- 1,000,000/10 

This is quite possibly the perfect animated movie. I was grinning from ear to ear while I watched it.


----------



## KMintheArts

ill do a last 3

jackass 3 directors cut: 7,436,593,465/10
im sorry i love these guys haha, but its so different now because of Dunn : /

green lantern: -2/10
one cliche line after another, and its like watching 2 hour video game cutscene

city island: 10/10
love this movie. but to be honest, and this will seem rediculous, the typeface used for the opening title sequence really pissed me off hahah.


----------



## Aust99

Saw Harry Potter - the last one.... it was grand... was looking forward to seeing the Snape memories but it wasn't as detailed as I had hope. But the movie was good... 8/10


----------



## hiddenexposure

KMintheArts said:


> ill do a last 3
> 
> jackass 3 directors cut: 7,436,593,465/10
> im sorry i love these guys haha, but its so different now because of Dunn : /
> 
> green lantern: -2/10
> one cliche line after another, and its like watching 2 hour video game cutscene
> 
> city island: 10/10
> love this movie. but to be honest, and this will seem rediculous, the typeface used for the opening title sequence really pissed me off hahah.



ha ha ha good to see another typeface/font snob!  

horrible bosses: 7/10 
definitely a hilarious movie. i love jason sedekis and jason bateman so i was sold from the start. colin ferrel and kevin spacey really did an excellent job!


----------



## riplee

CastingPearls said:


> The King's Speech 10/10
> 
> I'm a fan of Rush, Firth and Bonham-Carter (kudos to her for her uncharacteristic restraint) so this was an absolute treat.
> 
> This film spoke to me on a personal level. Firth's anguish was palpable and very moving. I especially liked how the family dynamics were played out, both with the royals, as well as the 'common' one.
> 
> Rush's character was no less a champion than Firth's was.



AGREED! Brilliant movie.

I just saw "Harry and Tonto," starring Art Carney. No explosions, car chases or even a romantic relationship. Just a heartwarming and fun film about a senior citizen's encounters as he travels cross country with his cat. 

Eight out of ten stars


----------



## mel

Limitless 9/10


----------



## None

Captain America: The First Avenger- Its okay, I can swim/Help, I cant swim 

To begin, Captain America isnt the best superhero movie of the summah (year), that honor still belongs to X-Men: First Class. The difference is that Captain America never has any scenes that forced my heart in my throat like some of the Magneto scenes in First Class did. Nor is it the best Marvel produced superhero movie of the summah (year), that honor belongs to Thor. The difference here is that despite all of the smirks and quips, Captain America never manages to be as surprisingly funny as Thor was. Also, while I thought the movie did a good job of getting me to like Steve Rogers, it never sold me as completely as the first Iron Man or Thor did about their eponymous heroes. Lastly, what First Class and Thor have over Cap is that I felt that the direction in both while flawed, was still sounder and had a clearer vision of what they wanted their movies to be. Whereas Captain America wobbles between seemingly wanting to revel in the wholesomeness of WWII America, making a period war piece and a modern superhero movie. That is not to say Captain America isnt a solid and enjoyable experience in its own right, and certainly I wont be writing any essays called To Make Superhero Movies after Captain America: The First Avenger is Barbaric (Look out for my actual essay, To Make Superhero Movies after Green Lantern is Barbaric).

However, enough of what Captain America isnt, lets look at what it is. What it is down to its core is a flawed, but fun superhero movie that successful introduces its main character and why he is worthy of a viewers sympathies and accolades. That said the film often stumbles on its own inability to differentiate between endearing innocence of the mid 40s and what is horribly cliché and hokey. Such inexplicable moments took me out of the movie, my favorite being the line, Its okay, I can swim! or the old timey film reel of Cap planning with his Howling Commandos, has the most awkward and ridiculous character detail ever (Peggys picture from a newspaper hilariously pasted on the top of his compass). The performances are on the whole solid, the standouts being Hugo Weaving as the Red Skull, Toby Jones as Zola, The Tucc as Erskine, Neal McDonoughs mustache, and Tommy Lee Jones reprising his role from the Men in Black franchise.

Which isnt to say that Chris Evans didnt do an admirable job of bringing Steve Rogers to life, hell hes been waiting in the farm leagues for a while for this moment (RE: Johnny Storm and his character from Push: a novel by Sapphire). Still, seeing his big head on a tiny boys body is still creepy. What this movie did better than the other recent Marvel in-house movies is set up a protagonist/antagonist relationship that seemed legitimately villainous. Also, the film manages to avoid the main flaw of most Marvel movies of a disappointing final conflict between hero and villain. The main disappointment comes in the missed opportunity to explore the Captain America/Howling Commando dynamic, which from the delightful montage seemed to have a real F-Troop/Hogans Heroes potential for crazy hi-jinks and giggles. Truly, its a shame, especially when the USO Captain America segments could have been cut far shorter to give us a scene or two more of Dum Dum Dugans mustache.

The final moments fall into a bit of melodrama, but its to be expected with the situation. Finally, unlike Iron Man 2, which bungled an organic inclusion of S.H.I.E.L.D. and Sam Jacksons pot belly into the films narrative, Thor and Captain America have managed to fold these scenes more smoothly into their narratives, so they dont scream Hey, remember, The Avengers in theaters 2012!!! (Even if that is in essence what they are). Some random thoughts: What the fuck, Dominic Cooper? Its like you couldnt decide to play the role straight or like an amalgam of Don Draper and Tony Stark. They really should have gotten John Slattery to play Howard Stark, timeline be damned! Hydra is the clown college of henchman. What was with the weirdly gorey moments in this? Did Steve Rogers go down in that plane a virgin?


Finally finally, how sweet was that Avengers trailer?


----------



## GTAFA

FWB 9 out of 10... never expected it to be more than some easy laughs, but it's full of talent and clever writing.


----------



## mel

red riding hood..6/10 and only that for eye candy


----------



## mel

The Lincoln Lawyer..9.9/10


----------



## rellis10

X-Men: First Class

I'm going to say right away that I really liked this film. I went in thinking it could really go either way, be a really good addition to the franchise or end up as an X-Men: Kiddies Edition. Oh boy am I glad it was nowhere near the second.

Firstly, the acting, the odd iffy bit but generally it's pretty damn good. Michael Fassbender is the star turn here as the younger Magneto, he truly is an exceptional actor with a huge future, very good performance from him. Most of the 'recruits' I'd say there's nothing too special but quite solid, yet I'd make a special note for Nicholas Hoult (playing Hank McCoy/Beast) who I'm hoping continues to improve. He's made huge strides since About A Boy and later Skins on british tv. Kevin Bacon does a good job as the villain here too. However....am I the only person that doesnt buy James McAvoy as Professor X? I can't put my finger on it, but maybe it'll get better as the almost inevitable sequal comes out.

Effects are great as i'm sure people have come to expect from this franchise. The story seems a tad rushed on occasion as they try to cram a lot of backstory into the movie but overall it seems to flow quite well. It was nice seeing the interaction between the many often-opposing characters from the original movies, even if the new story isnt in canon with the comics. The styling is good too, keeping in tune (mostly) with the time and setting of the movie. 

Oh and... awesome cameo (i shall say no more  )

Overall 8/10, for a worthy addition to the franchise that adds its own tangent and originality to an already established name. Well worth watching.


----------



## willowmoon

*Insidious (2010)* -- saw this one last week, I think. Starts off very interesting at the beginning, but then the last half hour of it was kinda lame and predictable, and the ending was particularly uninspiring. It's a shame, because the movie had so much going for initially and then totally lets you down. Oh well. I guess it's a decent enough rental, but that's about it. 

I'll give it an overall 5 out of 10.


----------



## GentleSavage

Captain America: The First Avenger

8.5/10.

It was a really good movie. It had the summer blockbuster feel to it, with a definite comic book flair, but at least to me it didn't feel like just another comic book movie. To me it felt like a WWII movie that happened to feature comic characters and scenarios. It was really good fun, but the 3D didn't add anything to it at all. Except $5.

The acting was pretty decent throughout the whole thing. I wish I could've had more Stanley Tucci, less Hayley Atwel (who served no purpose other than typical love interest/eye candy), and certainly less of Hugo Weavings "german accent". But they all did super good jobs. Chris Evans actually surprised me a bit, so that was nice.

The ending was kind of... weird. I don't want to spoil anything but it really didn't make any sense that he had to do what he had to do at the end. Like none at all. But all in all it was a pretty good movie. Definite summer fun, and something that I may consider watching again with a big group of my comic book nerd friends. 

I felt like it stayed pretty true to the origin story of Cap, and it didn't screw up too much with other stuff. And hey, it had Buckey, so it was still kind of awesome. I'm excited for the Marvel Universe to be brought together really soon. Also be sure to stay after the credits. There's a goodie there waiting for you.


----------



## Webmaster

Cars 2 -- 6 of 10.

I adore Pixar, and this was probably the first Pixar movie where I felt they missed. There wasn't a cohesive story, whatever story line there was didn't make much sense, and some of the supported values seemed dubious.

Technically it was first rate, of course, but even there a lot of the humor was just too refined to resonate with all but a few. Unless you grew up in Europe in the 1950s with Zündapps and NSUs and the like, figuring out that the bad guy was a Zündapp Janus and some of the "lemon" cars were NSU Prinz models is near impossible, and even then it seems unclear why they ought to be lemons. The Janus was an interesting bubble car, and without NSU there would be no Audi today. 

So, no matter what angle I am trying to justify the convoluted story lines from, this one misfired in my book.


----------



## Jess87

Love and Other Drugs - 7

It was a lot better than what I would have expected. The previous tried way too hard to make this seem like purely soft-core porn. When it first started I realized I had no clue what it was about aside from Gyllenhaal and Hathaway having lots of sex. There was that, but the not to the extent they tried to sell it.


----------



## daddyoh70

Hobo With a Shotgun featuring Rutger Hower.
I give it an 8 out of 10. I live for cheesy "B" movies. This one had it all, over the top acting, over the top gore. I think they nailed it.


----------



## idontspeakespn

It's movie night tonight! :happy:

#1 The Mummy Returns (7/10) -I seriously only watch this for the ultra hot scene where the two women are back in Ancient Egypt in a duel for the right to protect the Pharaoh. What is hotter than women fighting for power? Nothing. 

#2 Juno (9/10) Playing 'Doll Parts' by Hole in a movie? Awesome. Allison Janney as the most un-evil stepmother of all time? Awesome. A bittersweet portrayal of teenage pregnancy and love that manages to not romanticize teenage pregnancy or love? Awesome.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Cowboys and Aliens.............8.5 out of 10. Really enjoyed it and Love, love, LOVED seeing Daniel Craig and Harrison Ford standing next to each other!


----------



## idontspeakespn

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Cowboys and Aliens.............*8.5 out of 10*. Really enjoyed it and Love, love, LOVED seeing Daniel Craig and Harrison Ford standing next to each other!



Really? 

I saw the trailer for it when I saw Harry Potter and thought "mmm, maybe I'll go just to see how bad it will crash and burn". I mean, almost everything has been paired with aliens, so I didn't really see how this would be any different,except slightly worse because it was set in the Wild Wild West. It seemed like it would be a mix of Back to the Future, Part III and War of the Worlds.

Okay...well, if it's that highly rated, perhaps it's worth the 5 quid I spend on a matinee ticket.


----------



## Saoirse

Cowboys and Aliens was lammmeeee.


----------



## Chimpi

I just got back from watching Cowboys and Aliens. I thought it was a pretty good movie, too. Maybe not the best writing and story development, but it was very entertaining and had quite a few spectacular elements to it.
I'm a big fan of Danial Craig, and a big fan of anything 'aliens.' I was quite pleased (albeit a little shocked at the interesting take on the idea of cowboys vs. aliens).
I thought it was more of a mix between Starship Troopers (less the comedy elements in that movie) and War of the Worlds - both movies I really enjoy.


----------



## None

Cowboys & Aliens, should have traded the Aliens and been Cowboys & Character Development, amirite?- You was always my favorite/Dark Phoenix - 

There are so many things that are poorly done and miss the mark that it's impossible to talk about some of them without spoiling the movie, and I'll refrain from them. The main problem is that none of the bloated ensemble is ever really established past their western stereotype, and in spite of all of these western pastiches cribbed from the canon of Westerns, the film never gets down the Western tone. Nor does it ever really figure out how to manage the sci-fi tone. It's grasping for some form, but rarely finds any. The attempts at giving backstory and character depth are so hamfisted and clunky that it's hard to buy into it. There are some really bright spots for me such as the always excellent Sam Rockwell and the sole comedic relief, Walter Goggins. The most egregious sin of this movie is that they explain the alien abductions as an attempt to study the human's weaknesses...because giant laser cannons and wrist laser and spaceships aren't their fucking weakness? Anyway, it's about how the human race can overcome anything if we work together and blah blah blah, but we all know that in a battle of Cowboys vs. Aliens...Aliens always win. Especially since none of these cowpoke ever figure out that they should pick up a fucking alien weapon in an attempt to even the odds. That said, the last 30-40 minutes are really entertaining, but the lead up is a bit much to get through. And the aliens actually have a cool design that I enjoyed.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

The Nines - 10/10 
I'd give it a 9/10 but Melissa McCarthy was in it so yeah lol :wubu:


----------



## Mishty

Bogus - *7/1O*
Totally cute movie from the 9O's starring Whoopi, Haley Joel Osment and Gérard Depardieu. Adorable in a _Drop Dead Fred_ kinda way. 

The Social Network - *1O/1O*
#1 _Ball and Biscuit_ opened the film.
#2 Kevin Spacey was the executive producer.
#3 Trent Reznor did the music.
#4 Jesse Eisenberg
#5 Facebook.

I have seen this movie every other day for over a month.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Planes,Trains,and Automobiles. 8/10

a very funny and classic movie,although i feel some parts could have been better,i still enjoyed it for the most part.Steve Martin and John Candy had good on-screen chemistry and could have certainly done another movie together.R.I.P. John Candy.


----------



## Nexis

Captain America: 8.5/10 

Definitely one of the better superhero movies out there I'd say, the actors definitely portrayed their characters quite well, and I always enjoyed the Capt. as a character. As a little guy myself Steve Roger's story definitely resonates with me, how it's not the power of the person but the heart that makes the superhero, so in that sense I may be a bit biased. Still, I felt that it was presented quite nicely and I'd recommend seeing this movie if you're up for a good summer actiony film.


----------



## Fish

I just saw "RISE OF THE PLANET OF THE APES" and really dug it. I've never been a huge fan of the series in general, but love apes in movies, and am an Andy Serkis/Weta fan, so it was a must see and I'm glad I saw it.

If you're familiar with the original film, there are more then a few references to that movie (NOT the Tim Burton "reimagining") but if you've never seen a Planet of the Apes movie, then this film still stands on it's own.

The main ape, Caesar, was performed by Serkis and like his Gollum and Kong performances, it was amazing and every scene he wasn't in, you kinda wish he WAS. Yes, you can tell it's a cg effect, so if that's a movie killer for you, then I can't help you there. If character and nuanced performance is what you want to see, see this flick.


----------



## GlassDaemon

Last Movie: Definitely, Maybe (7/10) - Cause it's so darn cute and sweet and adorable and it was extra sweet cause I was cuddled up to my hunny.

Last Movie in Theater: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 (9/10) - cause there was an awkward part that I won't spoil and made me go... wait... errr... what? Cause it just seemed weird to me.


----------



## None

Tucker and Dale vs Evil - "Stupid College Kid"/10 - This movie is fucking great. A comedy of errors based around the hillybilly slasher genre. Alan Tudyk and Tyler Labine are incredible as the lovable and sympathetic hillbillies. The film does a good job of alternating the points of view between the hillbillies and the college kids where the viewer can understand where each side is coming from in the conflict. Also, it manages to reverse expectations quite adeptly from what has been expected of the genre. The main antagonist of the movie is perfectly cast as he epitomizes everything that is inherently evil about over-aggressive frat douchebags. This movie is hilarious and fucking bloody as hell, definitely recommend tracking it down.

Hesher - "I'ma take your grandma for a walk."/10 - Hesher fucking rocks. Gordon-Levitt is some kind of metal totem spirit in this. In the hands of a different director this could have been played for a quirky indie comedy instead of the intense experience it is. It's a very deliberate if not hugely chaotic character study of a father and son dealing with their grief while being plagued by the force of nature Hesher. It also is a fucked up coming of age tale where T.J. has to deal with shit that a kid his age shouldn't be experiencing due to Hesher (who in his own stunted way is the only looking out for T.J.). Also, Natalie Portman is here as T.J.'s crush and what finally sets him over the edge. She is also meant to look less attractive by giant glasses, which is fun.


----------



## rellis10

Bumper crop again...

Hanna - Really enjoyed this movie. Soairse Ronan is great as a girl trained as an assassin in the middle of nowhere and forced to go into the world and encounter those after her and her father. Eric Bana is also really good as the father, protecting Ronan but also knowing exactly what she's walking into. It's visually very striking at times, also with a really good soundtrack. There's also a little hint of humour which helps lighten the tone every so often. It does seem to go into a bit of a slump in the middle though. And the subway fight scene, while very short, is brutally fantastic. Overall 8/10

Con Air - Saw it again on tv yesterday. I already mentioned before, I like John Cusack as an actor... but i really dislike Nicholas Cage. So this could go either way. Saving it are John Malkovich and Steve Buscemi who put in great ott performances as complete nutjobs in very different ways. For a Jerry Bruckheimer production you know it's going to be a one-liner laden action flick, but jesus he really milked it on the corny that time. Fun moments, creepy moments courtesy of Buscemi and as many explosions as you can shake a stick (of dynamite) at. Big dumb action movie with a few little gems hidden in there. Overall 6.5/10

Super 8 - Watched this last night and I was hooked on it. I'll go on the record and say I'm a fan of everything JJ Abrams, so this isnt really a surprise. Awesome effects, good flowing story that incorporated both action and emotion plus humour. But, stealing the show are the child actors/actresses. I've said it before, it can go either way when there are children in a film to this degree but it pays off great here. Goonies meets Cloverfield... well worth a watch or three. Overall 9/10 and straight onto my top 20.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BURLESQUE---9.1/10

i am not even familiar with Christina Aguilera- but i found her absolutely stunning, and her singing over the top......her dancing and everyone elses was FUN...just overall an enjoyable few hours of solid entertainment...
and not mention I love the idea of Burlesque clubs....steamy


----------



## KHayes666

Movie marathon with Mr. America today.


The Hive - 2 out of 10. A space alien takes over an ant colony in Southeast Asia and turns it into intelligent life that wants to take over the island......Yes of course I'm serious.

Cemetary Gates - 3 out of 10. A genetically mutated Tazmanian Devil escapes and kills everything in its path....again, yes of course I'm serious.

Creepshow 3 - 6 out of 10. Direct to video homage to the first 2 movies that captures the spirit of the first 2 with all the stories tying into each other.

Kill Switch - 4 out of 10. Another cookie cutter Steven Seagal movie where he plays a detective that has to go after not one but two serial killers.


----------



## olwen

Blue Valentine - 6/10

Michelle Williams (who seems to be naked a lot more than is necessary) and Ryan Gosling (who doesn't) are too good for this useless script about a marriage gone sour. Skip it. 

The Future 8/10

Trippy and weird story about a couple whose relationship goes sour after the realization that they aren't quite adult enough to care for an ailing animal. There's a talking moon, a cat named Paw Paw and a giant yellow shirt that seems to have a mind of it's own. Don't skip it. 

Beginners 9/10

Ewan MacGregor is always fun to watch. This is a quiet but intense movie about a man who starts a new relationship after his father dies of cancer. It's also a bit trippy and weird. See it.

The last Harry Potter movie 9/10

HARRY POTTER!!!!! If you like the series and you don't go to see this in theaters you will regret it.


----------



## frankman

Movies I've seen recently:

*The Killer*
John Woo and Chow Yun Fat in an amazing rollercoaster ride of bullet-laden awesomeness. Be sure to go and see the unrated version, and if you have to see it dubbed (some people just don't like subtitles), there's an excellent dubbed version in which the main character is NOT called Mickey Mouse. Bullets, ballet, violence, blood and gangsters; it's a 12 year old boy's dream movie.

8 -10

*Hannah*
Cool new spin on the red riding hood fairytale, great action sequences, solid acting and plenty of breezy comedy moments never distract the viewer from its harsh criticism on home schooling. A solid thriller and well worth watching, if only because Saoirse Ronan's Hannah is a compelling character.

8 -10

*Green Lantern*
It sucks. It's a bad movie because you can see the potential in every single scene, but nowhere does it live up to it. Ryan Reynolds just plays himself in a green suit, Mark Strong is completely underused and the whole thing is crammed so full of semi-artsy CGI that it's just difficult to connect with the characters.

4.5 -10

*Hobo with a Shotgun*
It looks like a brutal version of the crappy movies I watched on TV when I was young. It's a veritable flood of blood and guts, mind-numbingly stupid and if there was a moral to the story, it was completely lost on me. I think they overshot it; it has actually become B-movie instead of something more. See Rodriguez' part of Grindhouse instead, or Machette.

5.5 -10

*The Lincoln Lawyer*
Decent. Nothing great, nothing bad either. Plus it has Trace Adkins as a biker, which is kind of cool.

6 -10

*Limitless*
I have a softspot for Bradley Cooper. I just think he's a nice guy in interviews (esp. the Graham Norton show earlier this year), decent actor and somehow you root for him even if he's being a bit of a douche. So although this movie is sort of flawed as a thriller (it never becomes really exciting), not smart enough for its premise (intelligence as in 4 digit IQs would have probably prevented the plotholes), I liked it. I just had a good time for an hour and a half. Plus Abby Cornish kicking ass with a skating kid = cool.

7.5 -10

*Harry Potter and the sequel*
It was better than its cumbersome set-up movie, but still not worth anyone's time. Awful directing, awful 3d, and a bunch of scenes had me stabbing my left arm with my house key just to feel anything else than ashamed for the fact I was still there.

3 -10


----------



## ManBeef

Radio - This is such a WOW movie. I was tearing up within the first 20 minutes or so. I love this movie as much as I love I am Sam. 

10 - 10

I am Sam - Another movie that I can't live without. I can't say enough about this movie. WATCH IT NOW!

10 - 10


----------



## Mathias

Captain America was good overall, but the ending was underwhelming.


----------



## KHayes666

Mathias said:


> Captain America was good overall, but the ending was underwhelming.



Its supposed to set up The Avengers next summer, can't fault it too much for that.


----------



## tonynyc

*Horrible Bosses*
9/10 - very funny movie 


*Limitless*
10/10 - always good to se DiNero as the bad guy


----------



## MattB

willowmoon said:


> *Insidious (2010)* -- saw this one last week, I think. Starts off very interesting at the beginning, but then the last half hour of it was kinda lame and predictable, and the ending was particularly uninspiring. It's a shame, because the movie had so much going for initially and then totally lets you down. Oh well. I guess it's a decent enough rental, but that's about it.
> 
> I'll give it an overall 5 out of 10.



Yes! Exactly this, but I'd give it a 6. I had big hopes from the way it started, but it just fell short. Could'a been a classic...


----------



## None

Priest - "Then I go against God..."/"Well, I'll be damned." - To start this is basically the movie Legion but with vampire and the second in what I hope is a series of movies where Paul Bettany fights supernatural and/or mythical creatures. My fingers are crossed for a Paul Bettany vs. blaculas movie! The movie starts out with an ill conceived dream/flashback/whatthefuck where Paul Bettany and other priests fall into a trap, which has every hallmark of a trap even before they enter, but they're like whatevs...then they're attacked by a bunch of vampires! Oh no! The priests try to escape, but most are eaten by vampires except for Paul Bettany and that one lady and Karl Urban. Just when you think that Karl Urban and Paul Bettany will escape the tunnel like Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, fucking clutsy Karl Urban trips and the vampires get him. Now because they ran out of budget, we're treated to an amazingly belabored exposition animated sequence setting up the world that Priest takes place in. Can we admit now that while it worked in Kill Bill jarring cuts to anime sequences in live action movies is lazy and a cop out? 

This anime sequence segues into a scene where Bill Compton as a simple farmer (not a vampire) and his family sit down for a wholesome and somewhat folksy family dinner. Here we learn that Bill Compton (not a vampire) does not approve of his daughter's cavorting about like some common harlot instead of going to church or something. The fight is interrupted by a vampire attack, shit! The wife hides the daughter and then we watch her awesome reaction shots while a vampire attack happens off screen with cut aways to religious iconography falling to the floor. Then someone opens the cellar the daughter's hiding in and she screams despite her mother expressly telling her not to scream. 

Now we're treated to the religious dystopia where every thing is dark and looks like a combo of Midgar from Final Fantasy VII, Blade Runner's LA and a Orwellian wet dream, which would be cool if it was in a different movie. We find an out of work and desolate Paul Bettany moping around this city where citizens recoiling in disgust at seeing him and his terrible tattoo. I'd suggest if he doesn't want people staring at his tattoo to invest in headbands or bandanas. Something happens where Paul Bettany goes into a mass confession both and tells some ominous religious figure about the dream in the beginning of the movie. The scene plays like the weirdest sexual fantasy ever. Then the Bettany goes home, but he's ambushed by the worst small town sherrif/character actor ever who gives ham-fisted exposition to Bettany wherein we learn that the young lady from the Bill Compton (not a vampire) attack is actually his niece. CUE flimsy reason for movie! Bad character actor tries to guilt Bettany into helping, but fails and he limps away defeated. But wait, it worked because Bettany goes to the religious council with his vampire information and they tell him, lolnoucan'tgokillvampires because they don't exist. He does it anyway and fights guards before asking god for forgiveness for what he must do and a montage of him getting his gear and starting up his steampunk motorcycle. As he leaves the city we learn that the religious dystopia is permanently in darkness with storm clouds of something constantly hanging over it because within like three miles or so the sun comes out. Which leads me to ask, why not build your totalitarian theocracy in the sun because you know vampires were a huge threat for centuries? Oh well, I'm no city planner.


Meanwhile elsewhere on some sort of train. We find Bill Compton's (not a vampire) daughter locked in a cage and some vampire is harassing her. Then some dude pushes creeper vamp out of the way and starts talking to the girl in silhouette so we can't see his face. Then the girl tells him that her Uncle Paul is a Priest and that he'll be in trouble for kidnapping her. That's when we learn that the dude is really Karl Urban from earlier in the movie, but now he is a vampire and dressed like the man with no name and growling like Christian Bale in Batman or Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino or Clint Eastwood in Million Dollar Baby or Clint Eastwood in Play Misty for Me. Urban tells her that he is counting on her Uncle coming! Oh man, I'm totally expecting some sort of confrontation between these two about Paul Bettany letting Urban be turned into a vampire. I hope they put aside their differences and team-up against a common enemy!

Next is a montage of scenery/motorcycle display to let us know that we're going to the badlands or whatever. Then we get to Bill Compton's (not a vampire) house recently ravaged from a vampire attack where Paul Bettany looks at a blood splattered family portrait when small town sheriff pulls a gun on him and says not so fast! Then Bettany turns around and sheriff says, lolusunvabitch! And Bettany looks at him grizzly. The new BFFs get on their motorbikes and ride off to some weird apocalyptic market where a grifter tries to sell holy water and nonsense when the Small town sheriff shows up and threatens the grifter by shooting his car and bottles. Then tells everyone that vampires don't exist! Cut to awkward conversation betwen sheriff and Bettany. Then Bettany has a reunion with Bill Compton (not a vampire) where we learn about their past, but it's not killing vampires so who cares? Oh and Bettany makes a promise to get Bill Compton's (not a vampire) daughter back and to kill all the vampires.

The Sheriff tells Bettany that the clergy told people not to track down his niece, but the Sheriff slams down his badge and says fuck that noise. Bettany tells him he can't help because he can't protect his own town, but then the Sheriff proves him wrong by slicing a bullet in half with a knife! Bettany then snarks at him like he's Bruce Willis or something. But the Sheriff is in on the boy's night out!

Clergy tells other Priests to track down and bring back Bettany...dead or alive...shit gets complicated!

Funeral scene because it's a frontier and you have to have a reference to Unforgiven. Then Bettany looks at tracks and figures that something else with the vampires...could it be Karl Urban? Action sequence at a vampire reservation, which looks like a futuristic shanty ala Grapes of Wrath. Bettany saves the Sheriff's balls from some weird dudes. Then there is a tough guy interrogation scene where Bettany spouts cliches while one of the vampire worshippers tells them that he vampire are going to rule again. Then the sun sets and there is a battle scene between Bettany and a bunch of vampires.

To be continued because my buddy called and asked me to meet up for lunch, which more appealing than watching the rest of Priest. However, I think we all know where this is going!


----------



## Webmaster

Cowboys versus Aliens. Loved it! I know, I know... not pure enough, a lil' kitschy at times, but what a fun, enjoyable movie. Easy 8 of 10.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rise of the planet of the apes. It was very good. 8 out of 10.


----------



## None

Attack the Block - 10 Buvs/ 10 Bloods - 



First off, this isn't a perfect movie, but I'm hard press to find faults with it and most of it would be nit picky bullshit. Plus, I'm hard pressed to find a movie that I've enjoyed more this summah and maybe this year. It gets a huge push for better executing not one but two movies from this summah. Not only is does it do the genre mash up better than Cowboys & Aliens, but it also does a better job integrating a story about kids and aliens than Super 8 did. While doing a better job than Cowboys & Aliens isn't a huge feat; Super 8 was a very good movie and to say that Attack the Block is better means a little bit.



Joe Cornish does a hell of a job directing the film. While the script follows closely to a three act structure and what you'd typically expect in an alien invasion movie, Cornish's direction style and keen eye elevates it all. There are some hugely intense scenes with the aliens and unlike most invasion films, Attack the Block never has any compunction about the fate of its characters. The script is very tight and never wastes screen time on characters that don't have some significance. And I loved the way it decides to explain the reasons for the alien attacks. Cornish knows how to pack subtext and importance into scene, the best example of this is when the gang see more of the aliens landing. One alien lands in the park close by, so the kids decide they're going to bust the alien's head in, and they each run home to grab their weapons. Cornish uses this moment to give the audience some insight into these kid's home lives while keeping it natural to the plot. The audience gets to see most of the gang's flats, but when it comes to Moses' flat, Cornish holds back and all the audience gets Moses going inside and then a lingering shot of the flat door.



All the kids in this are fucking incredible and I've been surprised that I've enjoyed younger actors as much as I have this summah since generally they're unbearable, but all the kids are great, likable and funny. John Boyega who plays the leader of the gang, Moses, he is going to have a strong future because he is phenomenal. Plus, Nick Frost gives some much welcomed comedic relief and is hilarious in most of his scenes. Jodie Whittaker as the victim of a mugging by the gang is brilliant and it was nice to see her continually being entangled with Moses and company throughout the film. And Luke Treadaway as the out of his depth and much too stoned pot customer who doubles as an alien expert was also great.



To summarize for the tl;dr crowd, this movie is phenomenal and you should see it if it is playing near you. It is totally worth it.


----------



## miafantastic

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 7-8/10

Absolutely worth the dime.


----------



## miafantastic

None said:


> Attack the Block - 10 Buvs/ 10 Bloods -
> 
> 
> 
> First off, this isn't a perfect movie, but I'm hard press to find faults with it and most of it would be nit picky bullshit. Plus, I'm hard pressed to find a movie that I've enjoyed more this summah and maybe this year. It gets a huge push for better executing not one but two movies from this summah. Not only is does it do the genre mash up better than Cowboys & Aliens, but it also does a better job integrating a story about kids and aliens than Super 8 did. While doing a better job than Cowboys & Aliens isn't a huge feat; Super 8 was a very good movie and to say that Attack the Block is better means a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Cornish does a hell of a job directing the film. While the script follows closely to a three act structure and what you'd typically expect in an alien invasion movie, Cornish's direction style and keen eye elevates it all. There are some hugely intense scenes with the aliens and unlike most invasion films, Attack the Block never has any compunction about the fate of its characters. The script is very tight and never wastes screen time on characters that don't have some significance. And I loved the way it decides to explain the reasons for the alien attacks. Cornish knows how to pack subtext and importance into scene, the best example of this is when the gang see more of the aliens landing. One alien lands in the park close by, so the kids decide they're going to bust the alien's head in, and they each run home to grab their weapons. Cornish uses this moment to give the audience some insight into these kid's home lives while keeping it natural to the plot. The audience gets to see most of the gang's flats, but when it comes to Moses' flat, Cornish holds back and all the audience gets Moses going inside and then a lingering shot of the flat door.
> 
> 
> 
> All the kids in this are fucking incredible and I've been surprised that I've enjoyed younger actors as much as I have this summah since generally they're unbearable, but all the kids are great, likable and funny. John Boyega who plays the leader of the gang, Moses, he is going to have a strong future because he is phenomenal. Plus, Nick Frost gives some much welcomed comedic relief and is hilarious in most of his scenes. Jodie Whittaker as the victim of a mugging by the gang is brilliant and it was nice to see her continually being entangled with Moses and company throughout the film. And Luke Treadaway as the out of his depth and much too stoned pot customer who doubles as an alien expert was also great.
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize for the tl;dr crowd, this movie is phenomenal and you should see it if it is playing near you. It is totally worth it.



Hmm. Will have to check this one out. A few days ago I listened to an extended convo about the flick on www.filmspotting.net. I think you'll find their take on it interesting.


----------



## riplee

Webmaster said:


> Cowboys versus Aliens. Loved it! I know, I know... not pure enough, a lil' kitschy at times, but what a fun, enjoyable movie. Easy 8 of 10.



Ah, I want to see it. The first time I saw a preview I thought, "That looks like some good old-fashioned movie fun!"


----------



## Blackjack

Webmaster said:


> Cowboys versus Aliens. Loved it! I know, I know... not pure enough, a lil' kitschy at times, but what a fun, enjoyable movie. Easy 8 of 10.



Absolutely right. Saw it yesterday with my dad, I felt it was worth the seven bucks to get in. Pretty much exactly what I expected, only one bit was at all unexpected, but what I expected was a somewhat silly movie that's a lot of fun. It took itself more seriously than I thought it would but it was all the better for it.

Plus, how often to we get to see Harrison Ford play a mean son of a bitch like he does in this? At the start he's a ruthless bastard and it's great to see him in the role.


----------



## None

miafantastic said:


> Hmm. Will have to check this one out. A few days ago I listened to an extended convo about the flick on www.filmspotting.net. I think you'll find their take on it interesting.



Thanks for the recommendation. I enjoyed their review and thoughts on the film even if I didn't necessarily agree with everything they said as evinced by my review. They did make some good points though.


----------



## miafantastic

None said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I enjoyed their review and thoughts on the film even if I didn't necessarily agree with everything they said as evinced by my review. They did make some good points though.



Cool, and yeah. Theirs isn't a viewpoint that necessarily opposes yours, but there are contrasts. I like that feelings -- whatever they are -- are strong whenever I hear talk about the flick, so gonna check it out myself.


----------



## GTAFA

_Basquiat_ (1996), directed by Julian Schnabel, with a ton of stars in it.... I'd heard of this film and avoided it because i didn't like the way people spoke of it, as if it were _de rigueur_. And yeah, i said _de rigueur _because it's pretentious.

But wow, sometimes pretentious people are right. It's a really good film. I should have listened, because it came out 15 years ago. It's at least 9 out of 10 simply for beautiful meaningful moments. The arc of this film is visible from the first, but that's not why you watch it -- to see how it turns out-- so much as because the process of getting there (the journey?) is worth it. It's a painful film, a funny film, a very true film. If you're not into visual art you may find it stupid but even then it's a fascinating document about human behaviour, loyalty & backstabbing.


----------



## KHayes666

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Rise of the planet of the apes. It was very good. 8 out of 10.



I'm seeing that tonight, hope its good


----------



## idontspeakespn

Planet of the Apes (1968 Original Version) 8/10

I figured I had to watch the original all the way through before going to see the Rise of the Apes. Now that I've seen the original, there's no way in hell I can see the prequel. POTA scared the bejezus out of me. So freaking disturbing on so many levels...there is a scene where the Apes have just done a 'hunt' of the humans, and they have piled the bodies of the injured or killed together and then STOOD TO TAKE PHOTOS WITH THE PILE OF HUMANS.

Sound familiar? Yeah. Seriously disturbed. But, it gets the high rating for being able to wig me out. And even though I knew how the movie ended, it still filled me with this immense feeling of despair and hopelessness. Kudos, Charlton Heston.


----------



## mariac1966

*The Help *- Set in Mississippi during the 1960s, Skeeter (Stone) is a southern society girl who returns from college determined to become a writer, but turns her friends' lives -- and a Mississippi town -- upside down when she decides to interview the black women who have spent their lives taking care of prominent southern families. Aibileen (Davis), Skeeter's best friend's housekeeper, is the first to open up -- to the dismay of her friends in the tight-knit black community. Despite Skeeter's life-long friendships hanging in the balance, she and Aibileen continue their collaboration and soon more women come forward to tell their stories -- and as it turns out, they have a lot to say. Along the way, unlikely friendships are forged and a new sisterhood emerges, but not before everyone in town has a thing or two to say themselves when they become unwittingly -- and unwillingly -- caught up in the changing times. 9/10 :smitten:


----------



## None

30: Minutes or Less - "Look at those kicks." / "We're not friends any more, Sarah." - A very funny movie and while it's stylistic departure from Fleshier's last film, Zombieland. That reeling back of visual flare allows for all the actors to shine as the major cast constantly busts some sweet lawls. Both Eisenberg and Ansari as well as McBride and Swordson have amazing chemistry in their respective pairings. Also, this boasts yet another scene stealing comedic performance by Miguel Pena, who on his own is reason enough to check out this flick.


13 Assassins - 12 assassins/ 13 assassins - This is a hell of a film. While I'm not familiar with Takeshi Miike's filmography, I'm sure this ranks high among it. Watching it, there are a bunch of flashes of Kurosawa's Seven Samurai, but when doing a period samurai film, those comparisons and homages are inevitable. The first hour is mainly set up by presenting the problem of a bastard brother of the shogun treating the people like shit and going crazy and the shogun's second-in-command hiring Shinzaemon to assassinate him before the bastard brother gains a position in the shogun's inner circle. Then Shinzaemon having accepted the task of assassinating the shogun's brother begins to assemble the other samurai crazy and brave enough to stand by him against a vastly superior force. Once Shinzaemon has his force gathered, he begins to make plans for his small but powerful band of assassins to take on the bastard brother and his 70 men. Needless to say all of this leads to the confrontation between the two forces and instead of it being 13 vs. 70, it's 13 vs. 200. Thus, the last hour of the film is one of the most epic and amazing battle scenes I've seen in a long time. And while the entire battle is intense and thrilling, the best part is Mitsuhashi facing down a ton of enemy samurai in a small alleyway littered with strategically place katanas. Definitely one of the better films of 2011.


Re-watches: 

Zombieland - Decided to watch it again after 30: Minutes or Less. Still hugely enjoyable and funny.

Paul - Still loved it. Simon Pegg and Nick Frost should be my two gay dads.

Your Highness - Watched it again, not high this time. I still liked it. It's certainly flawed and the humor is placed mainly on McBride, who is very funny in this, but makes it hard to consider it a comedy alone. Justin Theroux adds some laughs in his scenes, but he isn't in it enough. As a comedy it's alright, but as an action/fantasy flick, it's very enjoyable.

Bridesmaids - Still funny.

Midnight in Paris - Everything I liked about it the first time is still there and it's still a very charming film. However, on the second viewing the fiancee, her family and the fiancee's friends are all unbearable and I want them all to be kidnapped by Czechoslovakian terrorists, but maybe that's the point.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THE BOOK OF ELI---- 10/10*
just mesmerized by this movie....denzel is always amazing to me, but loved everything about this, Tom Waits cameo was sweet, all good in the book of wendy


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Rain Town - 10/10

It absolutely tore my heart apart.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*PRIMAL FEAR 9/10*

I love Edward Norton and find him one of the most incredible actors in this and the last century. There is nothing that he doesn't rock...IMO

Richard Gere on the other hand.....meh

Loved the premise of this movie and the way it unfolded....and again EDWARD NORTON was so intense and really pulled off a startling role


----------



## riplee

Wow, this movie just disappoints in so many ways from predictable plot to logic holes to cgi lameness that I have to give it a three out of ten.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Insidious! 9 out of 10 ! 

The beginning just wasn't enthralling enough - but then I was scared to death until the last second. I so much love well done shocking horror movies


----------



## olwen

Horrible Bosses 9/10

I didn't have high expectations going in, but man, I could not stop laughing. It's a buddy comedy that's actually funny. Bateman does a good job as the straight man against Sudekis and Day. All the bosses are so over the top bad that you can't help but to want them to get their comeuppance, and they do in really satisfying ways. 

Strangely, I really wanted to go home and watch It's Always Funny in Philadelphia afterwards.


----------



## Heyyou

"Breach," 2006. Starring Gary Cooper, the story of Robert Hanssen, the most damaging spy in US History. Co-starring Laura Linney.

10 out of 10.


----------



## MrBob

The Other Guys - 7.5/10

It's a dumb (really dumb!) comedy about two loser detectives in the NYPD who want to be heroes on the force. Stars Will Ferrell and Mark Wahlberg. It's really funny...Wahlberg is actually really good at comedy and should do more of it. Also features Steve Coogan, Rob Diggle, Samuel. Jackson, The Rock and Michael Keaton. It made me laugh...give it a go!


----------



## pdgujer148

*Fright Night (2011) |8/10|*
I might be rating this a bit higher than it deserves simply because I was surprised and pleased that this remake of the 80s vampire classic does not suck. The filmmakers retained everything that was great from the original film and then gave it just enough of an update to make the remake justifiable. 

*Conan the Barbarian (2011) |1/10|*
All I ask of a film like this is that it be good cheesy fun. This film is over serious, poorly acted, poorly written, and just plain ugly to look at. Not bad in a good way; just bad.


----------



## None

Let the Right One In - 10/10 - Such a brilliant, complex and beautiful film. There are so many amazing scenes that made re-watching it a rewarding experience.

Let Me In - Now and Laters/Ronald Regan - Kind of butchers all the really great scenes from the original, takes out some of the better small moments, throws in a dash of frenetic American horror, and adds in an unnecessary non-linear intro. Points for not doing a shot for shot remake, but it'd have been better off doing that.


----------



## CarlaSixx

The Pursuit of Happyness --- 8/10

It was good. I liked it because I can veeery much relate to the character. Down on your luck, broke as a joke, but somehow still have a job. Losing everything, not having much of an education to talk about, but still trying to do something about how his life was, and trying to make it better for his son.

I liked it a lot but I kinda felt that the ending... was lacking something. I dunno. Still felt like the kinda "ungh" feeling of the rest of the movie. Maybe it's cuz I didn't think there was enough celebration to the ending or something. I dunno.

But I really did like it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Friday we went to see "The Help"................outstanding, but the book was even better, I believe. 8.5-9 out of 10. Everyone should go and see this one.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Friday we went to see "The Help"................outstanding, but the book was even better, I believe. 8.5-9 out of 10. Everyone should go and see this one.



*agreed saw it today....decided i wanted to see the movie before I read the book.....devastating but conscious raising......shocking to me at times but mesmerizing none the less....a MUST SEE IMHO*


----------



## ConnieLynn

The Help -- 8/10

It was good, but of course not as good as the book. I felt like they left out some important stuff to throw in some laughs.

FYI TrueBlood fans will see a couple of TrueBlood folks in the cast.


----------



## Scorsese86

It's been a while since I last posted here. Well, I am sure nobody missed my attemps of being the next Roger Ebert

_Good Times_ - 4/10
Two scores and four years ago, Sonny & Cher was a lovely couple. You know, he ended up in Congress and she won an Oscar. They did one film together, and that was the feature film debut of William Friedkin, who went on to win an Oscar for _The French Connection_ and the blockbuster _The Exorcist_. 
Oh, the movie, you say? Well, Sonny is asked by George Sanders to come up with an idea for a Sonny and Cher movie. A lot of weird ideas are presented, Cher sings, and that's it. 

Do I like Sonny Bono because he married a woman who was out of his league or because he became a Republican congressman?


----------



## CarlaSixx

*The Reader* = 9\10

*It was SO good. Loved it. 


---

*Secret Window* = 7/10

It was decent. Better the first time I watched it, though. It's Stephen King, though. Once you see it once, it's all totally predictable.

----

*Cheech&Chong's Nice Dreams* 6/10

Normally I like Cheech&Chong. I dunno if the hour I watched this had any impact on my enjoyment of the movie, but it just was not the same as Up In Smoke... Not as funny.


----------



## infinity57401

The Change-Up 5/10, it has it's moments and still I don't know if the 5 is the score I would stick with if I got asked about it later.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Lincoln Lawyer - 9/10. Loved it!! Though I was hoping to see a little more out of the ending, it was still good!

Source Code - 9/10. Another one I loved. Great, great movie! Definitely kept me intrigued throughout. 

Hall Pass - 9/10. Laughed soooooo much watching this! 

Rented all these on the same night and was surprised that I licked out on three great watches!

I own Inception and finally gave it the viewing it deserved. If you can get into the story from the jump, and you like a good thought-provoking movie, you will like it. I was in awe of the complexity and thought it was fantastic! It's definitely one you have to be fully attentive with though..so don't start it if you're sleepy - like I did the first time lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24

About Last Night-8/10

I REALLY loved this movie, great 80's film with a good cast that had good chemistry and bounced off each other. There are things about the movie i felt could have been better(as with most movies) but i still enjoyed it and plan to get both the movie and soundtrack. A good heartfelt feel good movie. They don't make em' like this anymore, a true classic, oldie but goodie.


----------



## CastingPearls

*Priest* -1000/10

I hated this movie with the white-hot intensity of a thousand suns. 

Suckiest movie quote: 'Point A meet Point B', after killing some Stay-Puft marshmallow rip-off with an aversion to dentistry.

Mild disclaimer: I don't like westerns. I see 'western' and I think 'ugh' unless 'spaghetti' is a prefix because The Good, the Bad and the Ugly was just beautiful and they're usually good comic relief. AND I don't like Paul Bettany. In fact, my opinion of Nic Cage has sharply risen in estimation by the sheer fact that Paul Bettany still works in Hollywood.

The film opens as a western. Okay...the description said vampires and I've seen a John Carpenter movie that had both so it's a genre, got it. End scene and a totally unforgivable rip-off of the beginning of Blade Runner is shown, then more shades of other films like Underworld, The Fifth Element, The Matrix, Terminator, Mad Max, Van Helsing, Silent Hill, Batman Return's Gotham City skyline, 1984, 12 Monkeys, etc. so much so that I was embarrassed for the filmmakers that I could identify a new one every ten seconds. Homage, cliche', or hobo stew?

I didn't watch it to the end. The only things the movie didn't have (by the time I shut it off because who knows if Paranormal Activity and Sherlock Holmes made an appearance) were ninjas, a chimp or compassionate hooker named Bubbles, Paris Hilton and/or Carrot Top, and gratuitous sex. Oh and a good story.

(I'm betting the gratuitous sex happened after I shut it off and I'm thanking jeebus for that. It sucked balls.)


----------



## cinnamitch

Crazy Jones-9/10
It's a movie that came out in 2000, with a cast of unknowns. It is the story of a 40 year old man who has Tourette's Syndrome and lives with his mom. His life is changed when he meets a twelve year old girl who teaches him to live. All in all it was good but the ending was kind of making you want something more.


----------



## olwen

Limitless - 8/10

I really wish I had gone to see this in the theater. There were a couple of nitpicky things I noticed, but over all it was a fun ride. I'm liking Brad Cooper with each movie he's in. He's perfect for the role. This movie made all of us wonder what we'd be like on NZT. Richer, smarter, more clever, happier, or just dead? I also really loved the climactic scene with the russian mobster who was also on the drug. It was intense. Good job Mr. Cooper.


----------



## MattB

The Last Exorcism- 5/10... I don't know what it is, I just didn't like it so much. Another one of those films where you just don't care what happens to any of them...


----------



## collared Princess

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virgina

This is a documentary..if YOU EVER get a chance to see this film you won't believe that people live like this..It's schocking, disturbing and very funny..


----------



## Heyyou

CarlaSixx said:


> The Pursuit of Happyness --- 8/10
> 
> It was good. I liked it because I can veeery much relate to the character. Down on your luck, broke as a joke, but somehow still have a job. Losing everything, not having much of an education to talk about, but still trying to do something about how his life was, and trying to make it better for his son.
> 
> I liked it a lot but I kinda felt that the ending... was lacking something. I dunno. Still felt like the kinda "ungh" feeling of the rest of the movie. Maybe it's cuz I didn't think there was enough celebration to the ending or something. I dunno.
> 
> But I really did like it.



That movie is near perfection. I too am (again) in the fight of gettign everything, after losing everything. Couldnt do it without my family. 

"The Da Vinci Code 2: Angels and Demons." 6 out of 10.

This movie has great imagery, and i like the Roman Catholic theme, but this whole movie is just all speculation and ridiculousness. I like the choir singing and soundtrack, though. (The first one i give the same thing. Watchable, but.... come on.)


----------



## HottiMegan

18 Again! 
8/10
I hadn't seen this movie before. I don't know how i missed it growing up because my dad usually got all the George Burns movies to watch. This was a fun movie. The main actor in this really had the Burns mannerisms down and it was a fun, sweet movie.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Casino Jack_ - 7/10

First of all, I really enjoyed this picture. Political movies about the Washington scene is a personal favorite of mine. Kevin Spacey was a great Abramoff, even though he did not look anything at all like Abramoff. The movie was very entertaining, but what I felt was the film's major flaw was... who was Abramoff? We never get to know the man. So I would not call this a biopic, but rather a dramatic recreation of the events that led to Abramoff's fall. 

Oh, and Jon Lovitz stole the entire film.


----------



## swinglifeaway

Super - 8/10

The movie rides on being not what you expect and succeeds. It takes the premise of 'why haven't normal people stepped up to the plate to be super heroes' and makes it weird by making it more 'normal' than it should be. It's definitely worth watching, but it could be considered being a bit too weird for some but is definitely worth seeing at least once. It almost seems like a movie about when schizophrenics go off of their meds. Rainn Wilson and Kevin Bacon are great in this one though.


----------



## Scorsese86

_No Strings Attached_ - 4/10

Oh, Natalie, Natalie... why do you hurt your fans by doing such a crappy film? Ok, it wasn't that bad, but still... It started good, but went downhill pretty fast. Ashton likes Natalie, but she doesn't want a relationship, so they become friends with benefits. But Ashton falls for Natalie, she can't take it, and so on and so on. You've seen the movie before, and we all know how it's gonna end. Throw in a silly subplot about Ashton's dad, and you got a film. BTW, the subplot with the dad has one benefit, though: Kevin Kline is great in the few scenes he has. Otherwise: unless you're a hardcore Natalie fan there is nothing here you need to see.


----------



## Heyyou

"Criminal" (2004, John C. Reilly and Diego Luna.) 10 out of 10.

Its on "Encore Suspense" right now as of 8PM EST...

This is not John C. Reilly as an idiot in "Talladega Nights" this is a really really good movie and im really into it. I am actually re-living my experiences with a scam artist in 2007 watching this movie, and thanking God i will be able to re-make all that $$$$ i was scammed out of (which approached $10,000 over a year or more, i was very stupid) and im very much into this movie.

10 out of 10!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

_I Love You Phillip Morris _= 9/10

I'm a Jim Carrey fangirl. And this one... omg. I loved. Plus Ewan McGregor is too cute for words in this :happy: He's such a shy and sweet gay man in it. I love it. 



_A Prayer For Bobby_ 10/10

I don't cry at films. I just don't. But guess what. I did for this. Like a baby.
It is so emotionally packed and meaningful. I challenge everyone to watch this. And keep a box of tissues handy.
It's also a documentary style thing.


----------



## olwen

Our Idiot Brother 8/10

I had low expectations going in and wasn't really excited about seeing it. I went because my friend really wanted to see it for our movie night, and I gotta say I was pleasantly surprised. It was a lot funnier than I expected, and it had a feel good ending. The trailers and commercials don't do it justice. Just go see it.


----------



## rellis10

Insidious

Akin to what other people have said, it starts very promisingly with a slow build of creepiness and some good jumps. This counts for about the first 70 minutes. I'll get to the final half hour soon.

The performances are solid but at times it's hard to see how leaps of belief and character are made so soon... a fault in acting, or in storytelling, i'm not sure. Rose Byrne gives an emotional turn but, in my opinion, Patrick Wilson is something of a blank slate... at least in this movie.

It relies quite heavily on jump scares, but there is some slow building in the beginning. There's a couple of genuinely creepy sequences (the sequence that shows something near Auto-writing being one of these, massive gas masks and gargled voice = weird as heck) but I would have liked to see more in that vein.

Now, as promised, the final half hour. It does drop off considerably toward the end and the finale is somewhat predictable. Is it just me or does everything in the last 30/40 minutes happen way too quickly? From 'This is a money grabbing hoax!' to 'ok, maybe you can help.' to 'omg you're right!' shouldnt be so quick.

I won't pretend to be a huge fan of the horror genre, but to me this was an ok example. The disappointing finale, rushing of the story and lack of a REALLY convincing performance holds it short of being a great one though.

6/10


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Kung Fu Panda 2 -- 9/10

More action-packed compared to the first, but at the same time there is still a lot of heart-warming moments. It's really decent for a kids flick, I've got to admit.


----------



## Heyyou

Gran Torino - 10 out of 10.

If you have not watched this movie.. WATCH IT! It is excellent.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*CATFISH, a documentary 8/10*

Young photographer Nev Schulman lives with his brother Ariel and friend Henry Joost in New York. Abby Pierce, an eight-year-old child prodigy artist in rural Ishpeming, Michigan, sends him a painting of one of his photographs. They become Facebook friends in a network that broadens to Abby's family, including her mother, Angela (Wesselman); Angela's husband Vince; and Abby's attractive older half-sister Megan, a veterinarian, dancer and songwriter who lives in Gladstone, Michigan.[2][3][4]

For a documentary, Ariel and Henry film Nev as he begins a long-distance relationship with Megan, conducted over the Internet and phone calls, and they discuss meeting in person. She sends him MP3s of her songs, but Nev discovers that they are all taken from performances by other people on YouTube. He later finds evidence that Megan and Abby have made other false claims.[2][4]

Ariel urges his upset brother to continue the relationship for the documentary. The siblings and Henry eventually travel to Michigan to make an impromptu appearance at the Pierces' house and confront Megan.[2][4] They discover that the person behind all these Facebook personae is Angela, a housewife who cares for two disabled stepsons in addition to Abby. Although Angela's husband Vince exists, the real-life Megan has no contact with the family and was not the person talking to Nev. The trio also finds out that Abby is not a child prodigy, and she cares little for painting or drawing altogether. Angela is the artist behind the paintings. Angela also used fake photographs for herself, Vince and Megan, and her fake friends.

It is explained that Angela seems to have fabricated these fictional people on Facebook as a way to escape the regrets that came with sacrifices she had to make in order to have a family and a stable life. As the film progresses towards the end, Angela's life around the house and interactions with her family are shown.

*
I watched this today and was pleasantly surprised as the story unfolded....for a low budget documentary, it was very pleasantly entertaining........and so possible.....YIKES do we really know who that person we are talking to is on the INTERNETZ?????? *


----------



## BlueBurning

Horrible Bosses 7.5/10

Not exactly the laugh fest I was hoping for but still one of the few good comedys that came out during the summer.


----------



## Scorsese86

Just seen two movies that I've put on hold for a long time... for no reason it seems.

_Fantastic Mr. Fox_ - 7/10
Wes Anderson's adaptation of Roald Dahl's novel. A very entertaining, very stylish and very charming film. I know it was written years ago, and perhaps the presence of Clooney helped a lot, but it kinda reminded me of _Ocean's Eleven_. The problem I had was that it felt the novel was too short to make it an entire feature film, and they added too much here and there. But I am being too critical. This is a very enjoyable film. Oh, and stop-motion is underrated!

_Happy, Happy_ - 8/10
I usually don't review Norwegian films here, but this is an exception. It was released here last autumn, but it was marketed as a mainstream rom-com, and I didn't bother watching it. And a lot of people didn't bother watching it either, it was a commercial failure, despite some great reviews. But during the last few months, it had taken several international film festivals with storm, and it has been named the official Oscar candidate from Norway for best foreign language film.

Well, those who marketed this film should never work again: this is not a charming rom-com, but a serious film, with funny undertones. Dark even, think _American Beauty_. 

Kaja is married with her high school sweetheart. They are now in their early 30s, and the marriage life is boring. Then an exotic, urban couple moves in next door, and things turn around. Kaja and the neighbor husband fall in love. They both live in hopeless marriages: Kaja's man is a closet homosexual, the neighbor wife is a cold bitch who had an affair with another man before they moved. It turns out to be a complex and belivable dramedy about the every day life in the 21st century.

Oh, yes, there are some hilarious bits: Kaja and her husband has a child, and the neighbors have an adopted, African child. The white kid has this plan of calling the African boy his slave... and treat him that way, ("like in the old days"). Absurd, dark humor in a Norwegian film? Well, did you evah!






International poster for _Happy, Happy_


----------



## olwen

Scorsese86 said:


> Just seen two movies that I've put on hold for a long time... for no reason it seems.
> 
> _Fantastic Mr. Fox_ - 7/10
> Wes Anderson's adaptation of Roald Dahl's novel. A very entertaining, very stylish and very charming film. I know it was written years ago, and perhaps the presence of Clooney helped a lot, but it kinda reminded me of _Ocean's Eleven_. The problem I had was that it felt the novel was too short to make it an entire feature film, and they added too much here and there. But I am being too critical. This is a very enjoyable film. Oh, and stop-motion is underrated!
> 
> _Happy, Happy_ - 8/10
> I usually don't review Norwegian films here, but this is an exception. It was released here last autumn, but it was marketed as a mainstream rom-com, and I didn't bother watching it. And a lot of people didn't bother watching it either, it was a commercial failure, despite some great reviews. But during the last few months, it had taken several international film festivals with storm, and it has been named the official Oscar candidate from Norway for best foreign language film.
> 
> Well, those who marketed this film should never work again: this is not a charming rom-com, but a serious film, with funny undertones. Dark even, think _American Beauty_.
> 
> Kaja is married with her high school sweetheart. They are now in their early 30s, and the marriage life is boring. Then an exotic, urban couple moves in next door, and things turn around. Kaja and the neighbor husband fall in love. They both live in hopeless marriages: Kaja's man is a closet homosexual, the neighbor wife is a cold bitch who had an affair with another man before they moved. It turns out to be a complex and belivable dramedy about the every day life in the 21st century.
> 
> Oh, yes, there are some hilarious bits: Kaja and her husband has a child, and the neighbors have an adopted, African child. The white kid has this plan of calling the African boy his slave... and treat him that way, ("like in the old days"). Absurd, dark humor in a Norwegian film? Well, did you evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International poster for _Happy, Happy_



I saw previews for Happy Happy this summer and I thought, oh, that might be interesting but then promptly forgot about it. Gonna put it on my netflix list.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

17 Again - 8/10 My third, or fourth viewing of this. Sometimes I'm in the mood for feel-good ending and this one does just that. It's in the same category as Big and 13 Going On 30 (both of which I adore), for me. And I'll go ahead and say it..That Zac Efron sure is a cutie.

School Of Rock - 8/10 My son loves this movie. And I love Jack Black's energy..so this is a win-win for the both of us. He really makes me laugh. The technical in me always wondered why the teacher finalllly complained about hearing music in the class, after it was 'sound-proofed'..but when they were drumming and all from the beginning, that wasn't heard? lol


----------



## Saoirse

Our Idiot Brother 8/10
It was pretty funny and Paul Rudd is a loveable idiot. I loved his sisters (Zooey!!) and the dog!

Hall Pass .../10
We didnt finish it. Boring!


----------



## CastingPearls

*
I watched this today and was pleasantly surprised as the story unfolded....for a low budget documentary, it was very pleasantly entertaining........and so possible.....YIKES do we really know who that person we are talking to is on the INTERNETZ?????? *[/QUOTE]


I liked it too but what amazed (and alarmed) me was the great lengths an individual will go to to create such convincing personas. The subject spent a great deal of time cultivating this fake life in addition to her existing difficult true life, and in her case, not to be predatory or malicious but out of sheer loneliness.

There are a lot of people out there like her too.


----------



## Scorsese86

olwen said:


> I saw previews for Happy Happy this summer and I thought, oh, that might be interesting but then promptly forgot about it. Gonna put it on my netflix list.



I am geniunly interested what people outside of Norway thinks about this film. I was just so surprised how great this movie was.
Was the previews you saw "romantic", or were they more down to earth?


----------



## olwen

Scorsese86 said:


> I am geniunly interested what people outside of Norway thinks about this film. I was just so surprised how great this movie was.
> Was the previews you saw "romantic", or were they more down to earth?



The previews were romantic and funny. I guess it is being sold as a rom com here too.


----------



## Scorsese86

olwen said:


> The previews were romantic and funny. I guess it is being sold as a rom com here too.



Too bad. Because it's far more than "just another rom-com".


----------



## Scorsese86

_Nashville_ - 10/10

"We must be doing something right to last 200 years"

Robert Altman was a special-someone. He directed some 40-odd-films during a career that lasted some 50-odd-years, and he made everything from truly remarkable movies, (_MASH_, _Secret Honor_, _The Player_, _Short Cuts_), some truly awful ones, (_Popeye_, _Pret-a-Porter_, _Dr. T & the Women_), and a whole bunch of others. _Nashville_ is one of his most beloved films, but I've never actually seen it before. Well, better late than never.

A brilliant piece of ensmble drama about country music, happiness, sadness, politics and America in general. It has a huge cast of great actors, including Scott Glenn as a Vietnam war-veteran and major fan of country star Ronee Blakley, Keith Carradine as a country star singer in a trio who wants to go solo, Ned Beatty and Lily Tomlin as a married couple in a marriage gone sour... but the greatest performance, IMO, is delivered by Henry Gibson. A superstar country artist who's career is going down, and he is thinking about running for office, just to stay in the limelight.

Oh, well. An amazing movie.


----------



## duraznos

Luv2BNaughty said:


> And I'll go ahead and say it..That Zac Efron sure is a cutie.



LOL me and my girlfriends watched 17 Again yesterday! Pretty much purely for the eye candy (although he makes me feel a little like a pedo... oh well)

I just saw Friends With Benefits last night and maybe it's because my expectations were SO low, but it wasn't actually that bad. You can tell they tried not to be predictable, but with such a tired premise, it was pretty difficult... 7/10


----------



## Mishty

The Claim - *2O/1O*

I have a weak spot for Peter Mullan, and his hard stares. 

Miss Julie - *9/1O *
More Mullan, still amazing.

Country Strong - *9/1O*
I love country music, I love all the heart break in this movie, I love the big hair and all the twang. It's not a feel good movie, not one little bit, not for normal feel good people. (the soundtrack has dominated my playlist for weeks now)

Slums of Beverly Hills - *epic/1O*


----------



## Heyyou

duraznos said:


> LOL me and my girlfriends watched 17 Again yesterday! Pretty much purely for the eye candy (although he makes me feel a little like a pedo... oh well)
> 
> I just saw Friends With Benefits last night and maybe it's because my expectations were SO low, but it wasn't actually that bad. *You can tell they tried not to be predictable, but with such a tired premise, it was pretty difficult... 7/10*



Ahh, the movies of the summer i missed. 

How was "Bad Teacher" (Cameron Diaz, she is kind of hot too) and "Horrible Bosses," the other movies i know came out this summer along with Tom Hanks in "Larry Crowne?"

Next movie i WANT to see is "Killer Elite." (Robert De Niro, Jason Statham, Clive Owen.) With a cast liek that it could go either way... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1wrDsUqYc


----------



## duraznos

Heyyou said:


> Ahh, the movies of the summer i missed.
> 
> How was "Bad Teacher" (Cameron Diaz, she is kind of hot too) and "Horrible Bosses," the other movies i know came out this summer along with Tom Hanks in "Larry Crowne?"
> 
> Next movie i WANT to see is "Killer Elite." (Robert De Niro, Jason Statham, Clive Owen.) With a cast liek that it could go either way... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1wrDsUqYc



yeah i feel like i missed a lot this summer too -- didn't see any of those-- just big ones like x-men and harry potter and rise of the planet of the apes, which were all AWESOME... 

the next ones i'm excited about are Tower Heist (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4KXF7NWFRE) and Moneyball (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxxO2sq0amY&feature=player_adunit).


----------



## KHayes666

Warrior 

9 out of 10

Absolutely amazing. Gotta love olympic heavyweight champion Kurt Angle play a middleweight lol.

Nick Nolte as the broken down old man had the entire audience in tears almost, THAT'S powerful acting.

1 point off for the non-informative ending but the rest of the flick was amazing.


----------



## Heyyou

The Terminal.

8 out of 10


----------



## Blackjack

*13 Assassins*

I'm gonna keep this a bit brief.

_13 Assassins_ is the best samurai-era movie that I've seen made since Akira Kurosawa's _Ran_ in 1985. An hour of somewhat dry plot-heavy setup and then almost fifty minutes of intense, exquisitely-done battle sequence, followed by twenty minutes of good drama.

I'm a bit of a fan of director Takashi Miike, but he's been sort of hit or miss for me overall, and half of his work that I've seen I haven't liked all that much. _13 Assassins_, though, is on another fucking level from anything of his that I've seen before. Although I feel that this film lacks a bit of finesse in regard to artistic style (as much of it feels rather plain) and dramatics, it all works to make a great movie. 

I posted on Tumblr a much, much longer review, with synopsis. It's a bit rambling but goes into much more detail than I did here.

*10/10*. If I had money to spare, this would already be part of my DVD collection.


----------



## starr416

The Tourist

10/10- This is completely based off the fact that I am in love with Angelina Jolie and Johnny Depp. I have no idea what the movie was about because I only looked at how hot they were, so the movie gets a 10 purely based on looks, lol.


----------



## KHayes666

Romeo Must Die 

7 out of 10

Very watchable, killer soundtrack.


----------



## None

Blackjack said:


> *13 Assassins*
> 
> I'm gonna keep this a bit brief.
> 
> _13 Assassins_ is the best samurai-era movie that I've seen made since Akira Kurosawa's _Ran_ in 1985. An hour of somewhat dry plot-heavy setup and then almost fifty minutes of intense, exquisitely-done battle sequence, followed by twenty minutes of good drama.
> 
> I'm a bit of a fan of director Takashi Miike, but he's been sort of hit or miss for me overall, and half of his work that I've seen I haven't liked all that much. _13 Assassins_, though, is on another fucking level from anything of his that I've seen before. Although I feel that this film lacks a bit of finesse in regard to artistic style (as much of it feels rather plain) and dramatics, it all works to make a great movie.
> 
> I posted on Tumblr a much, much longer review, with synopsis. It's a bit rambling but goes into much more detail than I did here.
> 
> *10/10*. If I had money to spare, this would already be part of my DVD collection.



I agree with you one hundred percent down to the best samurai film since Ran. The first half of set-up is boring at times, but it's worth it because of the incredible last half. The only thing that took me out a bit was the perfunctory Takashi weirdness with the vagrant spirit.


----------



## KHayes666

Predators

7 out of 10


You'd think with Robert Rodriguez directing it would be a 10 out of 10.....nope.


----------



## None

Red State - 7 Lord Giveths/ 10 Lord Takeths - I know Smith sold this as a horror movie, which sent my expectations in a totally different direction than how the actual movie is executed. It's certainly not horror in the vein of 90s slasher films or even the current torture porn directive. It doesn't rely on shit popping out at you in order to give you a scare and the blood and gore is pretty minimal. Also, it isn't quite the psychological terror in the way Hitchcock employed. The horror comes from the fear of those who believe to a point where there faith causes them to do horrendous things to those who are different, and how they justify these despicable acts in spite of their faith's teachings. For me the film tapped right into what actually frightens me, which are fanatical right-wing Christians who spew hate and have a compound with automatic weapons. The family church in this immediately sent my mind into comparisons of them with the Phelps-Roeper family, which the movie actually addresses. That said, the film is far from perfect, it has flaws. Also, since it's a Kevin Smith movie, it will not change your opinion on him as either a writer or director. The direction is fine for the most part except there are some weird jump cuts that are either a result of shoddy editing or a stylistic choice and in either case, I'm not sure if I like them. In certain parts there are odd stylistic shots that I felt Smith threw in because of the genre, but don't quite fit in with how the rest of the film looks. Overall, Smith does a good job of building tension in scenes. The dialogue is solid in this, but plot wise, I didn't like the way Smith decided to end it as it threw me off completely. That entire end scene seems way too neat and easy. There are a lot of solid performances in this, and it's nice seeing Cassidy from Veronica Mars getting steady work in Hollywood. However, the main point to see this at all is for the incredible performance by Michael Parks as Abin Cooper. He is charismatic, likeable and ultimately all the more terrifying for it.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Has any one see One Day.. I truly want to see it but am hesitant.


----------



## Lamia

Gnomeo and Juliet -8/10 It gets extra points for being about gnomes and I love gnomes, but some of the jokes were old. 
Skyline 6/10 I did like parts of this. There were a few surprises. The dialogue was like sci-fi orginal bad. Enough with the alien ships that look like giant fleas please. 
Fahrenheit 911 -6/10 I like Michael Moore and I've seen all his documentaries that being said I felt like at times it was more like a slam book about someone he hated. I wish he would have just stuck to the facts which are incriminating enough without adding other useless crap to muddy the waters.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I didn't like Farenheit 9/11. I think it really caused people to look askance on his next film about the U.S. health care system, which was awesome. Plus I don't like being beaten over the head with a 2x4 about something.

The Lion in Winter -- 9/10. Young Anthony Hopkins, old Katherine Hepbrun, middle aged Peter O'Toole. Brilliantly acted and costumed.


----------



## None

Bunraku- 6.5 Gunless Cowboys/10 Swordless Samurai - This has been a double feature day of great ideas with somewhat underwhelming executions. Unlike Red State, which I could enjoy in spite of its flaws, this became hard to get through because its flaws are so glaring. And ultimately, it chooses to wear those flaws as badges of honor. The biggest set back and the film's Achilles heal is the decision to include an ominous narrator that tries so hard, it is like its defying you to like it. Plus, the narration outside of the initial set up (even though it's a bit unnecessary) is damaging because when the narration comes in it is in scenes that require no explaination because the imagery speaks for itself. The narrator isn't always present either, it comes and goes, making it intrusive in most scenes. Maybe if it wasn't pretentious or stiff or any number of things, it could have worked. However, there is no point of that when the film sets up a perfectly acceptable exposition device in Woody Harrelson's character and even uses that character to deliver exposition. It becomes a battle between a likeable character done by an actor giving a solid performance and an unlikeable narrator. If it weren't for that huge flaw, the film would have fared better for what it is. It is a film that is hyper stylized to the point where it wants you to say it isn't hip just so it can show how much more hip it can be. Its pastiche and a series of homages stacked upon homages. A fever dream of a baby conceived in some unholy three way between Kill Bill, Sin City and No More Heroes while curbing some errant DNA from Scott Pilgrim vs. the World. Unlike any of those this film can find a stylistic balance. It wants to be a samurai western, a neo-noir, an edgy game of assassins and the intersection between comic books, video games and film. Yet it never quite achieves any of that. With all that said, there is some enjoyable action and if you can get past its many flaws, there is something enjoyable in all of it.


----------



## SuziQ

Horrible Bosses - it's at the discount theater in town. I love that movie!! Hilarious. Kevin Spacey, Colin Farrell and Jennifer Aniston play despicable human beings and truly horrible bosses with evil flair. They are sooo bad!!! Jason Bateman, Charlie Day and Jason Sudeikis decide to take them out and screw up every step of the way. I have to laugh just thinking about it.


----------



## Lovelyone

I watched "The Debt" on the Sundance Movie Channel. It was the original version that was filmed in Hebrew and German with English subtitles. It was a good movie. I am not usually one to like having to read subtitles but once I began the movie I had to know how it ended. I gave this one a 7/10


----------



## Jes

La Veuve de St. Pierre (The Widow of St. Pierre). Foreign film, obvs.
I give it a... 7.5. I always like the work of French director Patrice Leconte and the story his historically true, which is always a plus. And who doesn't love some subtitled boning?


----------



## Heyyou

Can i preemptively give the movie "Killer Elite" which comes out in theatres on September 28th a 10 out of 10 (Robert De Niro, Clive Owen, Jason Statham?) It looks better than (almost) anything Jason Statham has ever done.. except for The Bank Job, which was EXCELLENT and i give a 10 out of 10 (because it was based on a true story, or "true events.")


----------



## Scorsese86

_Christopher Columbus: The Discovery_ - 2/10
Can I just call this movie a waste of time and talent? Tom Selleck dresses up as a King and say silly things. Marlon Brando dresses up as a priest of some sorts, and say silly things, and the dude who plays Columbus, French actor Georges Corraface makes a very silly Columbus. It's all very silly. It reminds me about Monty Python, just without the laughs and good ideas. It's just rubbish from beginning to end.

_Red State_ - 5/10
I like Kevin Smith, and was interessted to see him do something other than a comedy. First of all - this is not a horror. It's an action/thriller. It's not an attack on Christians nor Conservatives either. It's an entertaining little thriller about a Deep South cult, and a major shoot-out with the police. The first half is the best, which is more suspense and certainly a little bit creepy at times, but by the second half it becomes pretty standard routine, and the big surprise in the end... well, there is no big surprise... I felt. Still, Michael Parks as the lunatic reverend and John Goodman as the head ATF agent are terrific.


----------



## pdgujer148

Scorsese86 said:


> _till, Michael Parks as the lunatic reverend and John Goodman as the head ATF agent are terrific._


_

That pretty much sums up my experience of the film. Two great performances and Kevin Smith shooting fish in a barrel. The thing that irritated me is that Smith cited Tarrintino and the Cohen brothers as influences from this departure from the usual slacker comedy. However, he doesn't so much emulate them as outright steal from them. 

Michael Parks' sermon is pure Tarrintino. In fact, in tone, at least, it was very similar to the character Michael Parks played in Kill Bill 2. Different accents, exact same mix of menace, casual evil, and charm. Still, the performance is riveting. 

Westboro Baptist Church is an easy satirical target. But as lazy as it is, the scene has teeth.

What ticked me off was the No Country for Old Men/Burn After Reading ending. This is a direct Scary Movie Style lift. Not a riff, or a variation, just pointless ham handed theft. 

I would have been more impressed *SPOILER* If the film had ended with a stand-off and the blowing of Gabriell's Horn" */SPOILER*_


----------



## KHayes666

Wanted 7 out of 10

Morgan Freeman turns HEEL! Nuff ced


----------



## Heyyou

Inglourious Basterds. 8.5 out of 10.

Very well done, a bit long, kind of hardcore swastika content, but overall, the next best film of 2009 behind Public Enemies.

KHayes666 makes me think of it frequently.


----------



## KHayes666

Heyyou said:


> Inglourious Basterds. 8.5 out of 10.
> 
> Very well done, a bit long, kind of hardcore swastika content, but overall, the next best film of 2009 behind *Public Enemies.*
> 
> KHayes666 makes me think of it frequently.



I was pissed I wasn't cast in the role of Baby Face Nelson....I would have played the part to perfection


----------



## Scorsese86

pdgujer148 said:


> That pretty much sums up my experience of the film. Two great performances and Kevin Smith shooting fish in a barrel. The thing that irritated me is that Smith cited Tarrintino and the Cohen brothers as influences from this departure from the usual slacker comedy. However, he doesn't so much emulate them as outright steal from them.
> 
> Michael Parks' sermon is pure Tarrintino. In fact, in tone, at least, it was very similar to the character Michael Parks played in Kill Bill 2. Different accents, exact same mix of menace, casual evil, and charm. Still, the performance is riveting.
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church is an easy satirical target. But as lazy as it is, the scene has teeth.
> 
> What ticked me off was the No Country for Old Men/Burn After Reading ending. This is a direct Scary Movie Style lift. Not a riff, or a variation, just pointless ham handed theft.
> 
> I would have been more impressed *SPOILER* If the film had ended with a stand-off and the blowing of Gabriell's Horn" */SPOILER*



Did he say that? That he was influenced by both Tarantino and the Coens? I heard he mentioned Tarantino, but not the Coens. I don't really see any of them in this film, though, with the exception of the casting of Parks and Goodman.

I was dissapointed by the end, and I agree with you, that would be a better ending. I felt it was a bit of an anticlimax. And I loved the ending to _No Country for Old Men_ and I thought the end to _Burn After Reading_ was very funny.

As I also wrote, I really liked the creepy atmosphere in the first half, the boys in the cage and the preaching by Parks was great stuff... but by the shoot-out, it just lacked the right stuff, and with a tame ending... the overall result didn't impress. I am not saying I could have made a better film, I just expected so much more.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Loves of a Blonde_ - 8/10

The word wonderful came to mind after watching this film. This was Milos Forman's, the man who directed my all-time favorite film _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_, third film, and his first international success. A charming little dramedy about a young blonde leaves her job and home to go and stay with a pianist she had a one-night stand with. But when she comes to his place, it turns out he doesn't live alone - he still lives with his parents.
There are some really wonderful moments in this movie, (early on, during a party, a man tries to hit on the blonde, but has to hide his wedding ring first. When the ring drops on the floor and rolls under the table where three women sits and the guy goes under the table...). 
Certainly one to watch for arthouse fans.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Warrior - 7/10

I really enjoyed this movie which is sort of "Rocky" meets "Ordinary People." It's about a dysfunctional family of men estranged from one another. One brother is a physics teacher and the other a war hero. They were raised in a fighting family and for their own separate reasons and unbeknownst to each other, they begin training to win the kitty in a huge UFC Championship fight in Atlantic city. If you like boxing movies you will really like this one. I only had a few problems with it. It follows a formula which you can pretty much guess how things will end up but the details of how they get there makes it worth a watch. At times it feels a little draggy and once or twice the dialogue seemed somewhat cliche. It's a fight movie though so not much you can do with the dialogue. The delivery was done well enough not to be groan worthy. It's a good story overall, very well told and could easily become a classic among fight movies if you're into that sort of thing. Nick Nolte gave a very strong and believable performance as the recovering alcoholic father/trainer. The fight itself makes it worth seeing on screen but video release is fine too.


----------



## None

Drive - 5 Minutes/ I just drive - In short, Drive is a well made film that features strong performances and exemplary direction that manages to say volumes without ever feeling the need to say anything. The action is visceral and brutal and used pretty sparingly. This makes each of these bloody and gruesome moments stand out all the more because there isn't fifteen giant set pieces within an hour time frame. Refn spreads out these moments in Drive's 2 hour run time to maximize their impact making the viewer feel every shotgun shell and knife wound. As well, the scenes play out without any music playing over them, every action scene is punctuated by a deathly silence making them all the more tense. This film is the antithesis of the standard quick-cut action movie, where the camera never lingers on anything for more than a second. Driver is all about long takes, pauses and silences, I loved it for that. The Driver is a man of few words and he only speaks for any real length when its necessary, so his interactions with most people in the film are terse utterances that hang in the air and lead to non-conversations. There are no one-liners and no huge monologues, he tells you what's going to happen and you either do it or face the consequences. In the end, he simply drives and that's it. In contrast to the Driver is Bernie, a man who made movies in the 80s, that some called European, and currently owns a Jewish pizzareia with questionable associates. For every word the Driver holds onto and the quiet contemplation that endlessly goes his head; Bernie is loquacious, prone to stories and jokes, a man who makes himself known when he walks in the room. A man who will not let you forget he owns you. A juxtaposition that works well in the film. The cast is fantastic with Bryan Cranston giving an amazing performance as Shannon, the Driver's mentor and confidant. Refn has crafted a rich and decidedly noir film that deserves to be seen at least once.


----------



## Scorsese86

_La Luna_ - 7/10
Your average romantic film about a teenager and his sexual relationship with his mom. Well, not one to see with your mom.

_Brain Donors_ - 6/10
A Marx Bros film remade in 1992 with John Turturro as Groucho. I expected to hate this, and I ended up loving it. Not much of a plot, but plenty of hilarious scenes.

_The Firemen's Ball_ - 10/10
A comedy about the stupidity of communism... need I say more other than I loved this film. Lovely moments, characters and never before has an amateur band destroyed Beatles better. The funniest Czechoslovakia film ever?


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

Yes, I just it watched 4 times.

I can watch Jodie Foster all damn day. She's the finest actress of her generation.

I've seen _Silence of the Lambs_ like 30 times.


----------



## MattB

Yogi Bear- 3/10

Uber-predictable from start to finish, but the turtle was cool...


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Just watched the King's Speech today - fantastic movie...great story...Geoffry Rush and Colin Firth are amazing, as usual....

I really did appreciate the small bits of humor that were so well placed...and they even had Corgi's in the movie - well done! hehehe

The history wasn't over done. It was smart and a great story. The movie moved along well..never felt that it was slow and really superb acting. 

I would give it a 9/10 - so glad I finally got to see it and it was well worth my time.


----------



## pdgujer148

Drive |10/10|

Somewhere down the line I think I forgot what the experience of watching a good action film felt like. 

Drive is both a bit of a throwback and an entirely new thing in and of itself; while watching the film I was reminded of the films of John Frankenheimer, Michael Mann, and Luc Besson. That said, Drive is much more than homage. Director Nicolas Winding Refn brings a cool formalist eye, a seductive sense of pace, and a taste for idiosyncratic detail that elevates the film beyond any action film in recent memory.

If you arent impressed by the minute by minute heist and escape laid out in the first 15 minutes of this film you should consider exclusively watch movies with III in the title.

The plot is simple and effective noir. Ryan Gosling plays a mechanic, stuntman, and wheelman who falls in love with his neighbor and her son and then runs afoul of the mob (Gross oversimplification, but I hate people who spoil plot points). Mayhem ensues.

However, before the mayhem starts there is a beautiful and entirely plausible love story. Not just between a man and a woman, but a man, a woman, and her sad little kid. One gets the impression that Gosling, for his own reasons, is as concerned with the welfare of the child as he is with making time with mommy.

And here is why I love this film. There is a rich back-story that is never fully explained; the characters never sit around and natter neurotically about their motivations. This film is 100% about showing rather than telling.

That alone leaves the viewer in a constant state of suspense. There is only a brief scene late in the film where a character explains his motivations. Otherwise, it is left to the viewer to figure out each characters motivation. 

Warning: This is a startlingly violent movie. I dont mean the typical highly stylized action violence either. This reminded me of the squirmy shocking stuff that you find in films like Eastern Promises; contextual, personalized, and shocking. I dont suggest this as a date film no matter how much she liked the friggin Notebook.


----------



## None

pdgujer148, I'd recommend it as a date movie if she liked Blue Valentine.


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> pdgujer148, I'd recommend it as a date movie if she liked Blue Valentine.


Fair point, brother.


----------



## None

pdgujer148 said:


> Fair point, brother.



Not really, no one likes Blue Valentine.


----------



## Anjula

Friends with Benefits. 6/10 nothing special, silly comedy perfect for lazy evening in bed lol


----------



## pdgujer148

None said:


> Not really, no one likes Blue Valentine.



I figure if she can put up with a couple hours of stomping on a heart she won't be phased by a couple seconds of stomping on a head.


----------



## pdgujer148

Straw Dogs 2011 |6/10|

I can't argue that this is a bad film, but I can easily suggest that there is a much better film with the same name that you should watch before you spend time and coin on this.


----------



## Scorsese86

pdgujer148 said:


> Straw Dogs 2011 |6/10|
> 
> I can't argue that this is a bad film, but I can easily suggest that there is a much better film with the same name that you should watch before you spend time and coin on this.



Can you compare this to the original?
I really like the Sam Peckinpah film, but I have some doubt about the remake. Even though James Woods is in this remake, (like in another Peckinpah remake).


----------



## KHayes666

Drive 6 out of 10


The plot was good, the action was good however the director SUCKED.

There were too many long closeups of people's faces who did nothing, turning a 20 second scene into 45. Half the movie was in slow motion which put my 2 friends almost to sleep at one point.

In theaters it was tough to sit through but thankfully when it comes out on DVD a fast forward button will do wonders.


----------



## pdgujer148

Scorsese86 said:


> Can you compare this to the original?
> I really like the Sam Peckinpah film, but I have some doubt about the remake. Even though James Woods is in this remake, (like in another Peckinpah remake).



It isn't in the same league as Peckinpah's film. 

All I can give the remake in terms of praise is that it is a competent film with good performances.

The harshest criticism I can level against it is that it is completely unnecessary and doesn't have the provocative spark of the original. 

I guess the big difference is that Peckinpah was trying to explore (according to his hyper-masculine outlook) the essential character of a civilized man when placed in a social/sexual pressure cooker while the new version is content with being a revenge flick (in the Last House on the Left vein) while piling on Red State v. West Coast agitprop. 

That said, on its own, the remake isn't a bad movie. If you are a fan of the original you'll pretty much come away with the same numb feeling I felt after watching Gus Van Sant's Psycho: Well, that was interesting. I guess. What's for dinner?


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I don't know what made me decide to want to watch it, but I watched Skyline. 

Definitely like a 2/10. The only thing that was even remotely good about that movie were the special effects. Everything else blew. There was no plot, no climax, nothing. It was horrible.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Who Is Harry Nilsson?_ - 8/10
A very interessting documentary about the great singer/songerwriter. Lots of interviews, everyone from family, ex-wife, children, the Smother Brothers, Eric Idle etc. telling stories about Nilsson - but the best stories come from Nilsson himself - through his songs. If you like his music, or is fascinated by 70s sex, drugs and rock 'n' roll, this is one to watch.


----------



## Chimpi

None said:


> Drive - 5 Minutes/ I just drive - In short, Drive is a well made film that features strong performances and exemplary direction that manages to say volumes without ever feeling the need to say anything. The action is visceral and brutal and used pretty sparingly. This makes each of these bloody and gruesome moments stand out all the more because there isn't fifteen giant set pieces within an hour time frame. Refn spreads out these moments in Drive's 2 hour run time to maximize their impact making the viewer feel every shotgun shell and knife wound. As well, the scenes play out without any music playing over them, every action scene is punctuated by a deathly silence making them all the more tense. This film is the antithesis of the standard quick-cut action movie, where the camera never lingers on anything for more than a second. Driver is all about long takes, pauses and silences, I loved it for that. The Driver is a man of few words and he only speaks for any real length when its necessary, so his interactions with most people in the film are terse utterances that hang in the air and lead to non-conversations. There are no one-liners and no huge monologues, he tells you what's going to happen and you either do it or face the consequences. In the end, he simply drives and that's it. In contrast to the Driver is Bernie, a man who made movies in the 80s, that some called European, and currently owns a Jewish pizzareia with questionable associates. For every word the Driver holds onto and the quiet contemplation that endlessly goes his head; Bernie is loquacious, prone to stories and jokes, a man who makes himself known when he walks in the room. A man who will not let you forget he owns you. A juxtaposition that works well in the film. The cast is fantastic with Bryan Cranston giving an amazing performance as Shannon, the Driver's mentor and confidant. Refn has crafted a rich and decidedly noir film that deserves to be seen at least once.



Dude, you were the soul reason I wanted to see this film so intensely - I took my best friend and headed out tonight.
What a treat.
I agree with and support everything None has said here.
This movie has obliterated my expectations of any "good" film. I've never experienced a film such as this one, "Drive." The type of sequencing and cinematography and acting used in this film washes away all other suspense / action films that have been released (that is: the ones I've seen) in any number of years. The drawn-out effect creates an atmosphere of involvement and emotion, and leaves you feeling everything above bored.
I'm thrilled. It was also pretty intense and menacing to drive home afterwards.


11 / 10.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> Drive |10/10|
> 
> Somewhere down the line I think I forgot what the experience of watching a good action film felt like.
> 
> Drive is both a bit of a throwback and an entirely new thing in and of itself; while watching the film I was reminded of the films of John Frankenheimer, Michael Mann, and Luc Besson. That said, Drive is much more than homage. Director Nicolas Winding Refn brings a cool formalist eye, a seductive sense of pace, and a taste for idiosyncratic detail that elevates the film beyond any action film in recent memory.
> 
> If you aren’t impressed by the minute by minute heist and escape laid out in the first 15 minutes of this film you should consider exclusively watch movies with “III” in the title.
> 
> The plot is simple and effective noir. Ryan Gosling plays a mechanic, stuntman, and wheelman who falls in love with his neighbor and her son and then runs afoul of the mob (Gross oversimplification, but I hate people who spoil plot points). Mayhem ensues.
> 
> However, before the mayhem starts there is a beautiful and entirely plausible love story. Not just between a man and a woman, but a man, a woman, and her sad little kid. One gets the impression that Gosling, for his own reasons, is as concerned with the welfare of the child as he is with making time with mommy.
> 
> And here is why I love this film. There is a rich back-story that is never fully explained; the characters never sit around and natter neurotically about their motivations. This film is 100% about showing rather than telling.
> 
> That alone leaves the viewer in a constant state of suspense. There is only a brief scene late in the film where a character explains his motivations. Otherwise, it is left to the viewer to figure out each character’s motivation.
> 
> Warning: This is a startlingly violent movie. I don’t mean the typical highly stylized action violence either. This reminded me of the squirmy shocking stuff that you find in films like Eastern Promises; contextual, personalized, and shocking. I don’t suggest this as a date film no matter how much she liked the friggin’ Notebook.



I was waiting to see what your review would be.  I'm going to see this later in the week, but I am already reminded of those gritty 70s action films like Get Shorty, The French Connection, Kluteand Banditt. There'sore show than tell in those movies, and lots of tense moments. I don't like Gossling but I'm still excited about this film. 

Eta: not bandit, Bullit.


----------



## pdgujer148

olwen said:


> I was waiting to see what your review would be.  I'm going to see this later in the week, but I am already reminded of those gritty 70s action films like Get Shorty, The French Connection, Kluteand Banditt. There'sore show than tell in those movies, and lots of tense moments. I don't like Gossling but I'm still excited about this film.



I hope you enjoy it! I can't say that I am a big Gosling fan either, but between this and a very likable turn Crazy, Stupid, Love I am starting to change my opinion. His performance in Drive is good, it is difficult to play an inarticulate character, but he pulls it off well enough so that you understand that even if the character doesn't have much to say the wheels are still turning in his head.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> I hope you enjoy it! I can't say that I am a big Gosling fan either, but between this and a very likable turn Crazy, Stupid, Love I am starting to change my opinion. His performance in Drive is good, it is difficult to play an inarticulate character, but he pulls it off well enough so that you understand that even if the character doesn't have much to say the wheels are still turning in his head.



Some actors are really good at nonverbal communication. John Cusack is one of them. I just don't like the way Gosling looks. It's something about his looks that make me want to mess up his face. LOL I can't explain it. But I will say that he is a good actor and I thought his talent was wasted in Blue Valentine. That movie sucked.


----------



## olwen

olwen said:


> I was waiting to see what your review would be.  I'm going to see this later in the week, but I am already reminded of those gritty 70s action films like Get Shorty, The French Connection, Kluteand Banditt. There'sore show than tell in those movies, and lots of tense moments. I don't like Gossling but I'm still excited about this film.
> 
> Eta: not bandit, Bullit.



My brain is on standby somewhere. That movie is Get Carter, not Get Shorty.


----------



## pdgujer148

olwen said:


> Some actors are really good at nonverbal communication. John Cusack is one of them. I just don't like the way Gosling looks. It's something about his looks that make me want to mess up his face. LOL I can't explain it. But I will say that he is a good actor and I thought his talent was wasted in Blue Valentine. That movie sucked.



Weird regarding the way he looks. Something about watching him stare this way and that in Driver put me in mind of Tim Roth; like Gosling is the hyper-American version of Tim Roth.

Cusack is pretty good with a wordless look. However, the true zen master is Bill Murray.


----------



## hostesshoho

Just saw "Whats your number" tonight... it was cute, I would give it a 7 out of 10 because it made me laugh so much. I am not sure which was more fun, watching the movie or my friend and I making our own lists at dinner... a real fun night!


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> Weird regarding the way he looks. Something about watching him stare this way and that in Driver put me in mind of Tim Roth; like Gosling is the hyper-American version of Tim Roth.
> 
> Cusack is pretty good with a wordless look. However, the true zen master is Bill Murray.



I had to look up Tim Roth on IMDB. I have only seen two of the movies he's been in. I haven't much opinion about him. Maybe Gosling will grow on me, but for now I want to punch his face and give him some big boy pants. He looks young. 

Bill Murray is good at nonverbal communication. I think most of Broken Flowers was just him looking at stuff. LOL


----------



## furious styles

i enjoyed drive, can't really figure out a numerical value for it though. 

good sense of homage without being heavy handed, really pushes on some new ideas, plus the score is sublime. director treats the action really interestingly.


----------



## None

50 / 50 - The film does manage to be a funny cancer comedy, and yet it still manages to be a thoughtful character study while having a surprising amount of depth and heart. Adam is a repressed and nervous neurotic who goes out of his way to avoid situations that might be dangerous, such as not knowing how to drive and own a car because he feels they're incredibly dangerous. His best friend Kyle drives him to work in the morning and is the mirror image of Adam. Adam runs everyday, eats healthy and doesn't smoke or drink, all to live a long life. Unfortunately, he starts experiencing back pains at the beginning of the film, and after going to the hospital to figure out what's wrong, the doctor informs him that he has a rare form of spinal cancer. The rest of the film deals with him treating the cancer and how he processes the harrowing effects of chemo and his personal life deteriorating. Yet Adam never loses some sense of humor about his condition, and it makes for an enjoyable film, where the subject matter gravitates toward maudlin sentimentality and being overly serious, 50/50 strikes a good balance between the heavy moments and lighter moments.


----------



## toomuchtoomuch

The last movie I saw was a 1996 French film called Ponette it literally had me crying the entire time - as most French films do.. but I would give it an 8.5 I thought it was good. It's something I think anyone can relate to if they've lost someone before, that denial and and confidence that the person's just going to come walking in the next day. SAD.


----------



## Yakatori

olwen said:


> "_Some actors are really good at nonverbal communication..._"





pdgujer148 said:


> "_...watching him stare this way and that in Driver put me in mind of Tim Roth; like Gosling is the hyper-American version of Tim Roth.._"


I think this is a big part of why Roth was able to snag the role of Mr. Orange in _Reservoir Dogs_, between his facial expressions and body language. They needed for his character to be able express a lot without saying as much explicitly. I think Tarantino has actually said as much, too.


----------



## rellis10

Driver

First movie i've watched in a while since I've been on a huge TV series kick instead (Battlestar Galactica and, conveniently enough, Breaking Bad starring Bryan Cranston who is also in this movie).

First off, I'm not quite sure about Ryan Gosling. I know a lot of people have mentioned his 'non verbal' acting skills but I'm not totally convinced. He does a good job though, enough to certainly hold up his end of the film. Other performances are mixed, Albert Brooks, Carey Mulligan and Bryan Cranston give good support to Gosling but I feel Ron Perlman's jewish gangster type is a little over the top for the tone of the movie.

The real winners in this movie are the soundtrack which adds an incredible amount of tension and feeling and the cinematography. The film carries such style throughout that you become totally absorbed into the design of the whole movie.

Overall I give this a strong 8/10.


----------



## HottiMegan

50/50 8/10

I went in to see this movie thinking it would be about some friends making light of a hard situation (cancer). Boy was I wrong. It was a touching, sweet story about how a guy was dealing with his serious cancer diagnosis. He loses a girlfriend, reconnects with his mom and bonds with his life long friend. It was a really good movie with some good laughs but by no means is it a comedy like the commercials lead you to believe. I sobbed like a baby in some parts because of having had inlaws deal with cancer and a hospital scene that brought back all that pain i feel when my son goes in for surgery. 
Overall it was a great movie. I gave it 8 because i wanted to laugh more.


----------



## supersizebbw

Tree of Life - 0/10... Two very long wasted hours of my life.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Quest for Fire_ - 8/10
About 80,000 years ago some cavemen discover the joys of fire. When they loose the fire, they go on a journey to find a new fire to save their tribe. Warning: this movie might be too weird for some, but if you're open-minded and get into the tone of the film, you'd be pleasently surprised. Oh, and there is no dialogue in the film - the cavemen just make some noises, as created by Anthony Burgess.

_The Ninth Configuration_ - 8/10
If you combine _Shutter Island_ and _Jacob's Inferno_ with a touch of _The Exorcist_, you'll get this wacky little film: written and directed by William Peter Blatty, the story is about a Vietnam war veteran psychiatrist who reports for duty at a mental institution for Vietnam veterans. There's a lot of crazy patients here, (including Jason Miller who is directing a production of "Hamlet" with a dog in a leading role and Scott Wilson who delivers many memorable lines: "the man in the moon tried to fuck my sister!", "God is a foot"), but the craziest of them all might be psychiatrist himself? And then there's the moon, flashbacks to the war... plenty of stuff going on, so I need to watch this again, but it was a very impressive film.


----------



## olwen

Drive - 9/10

OMG. I am now officially in love with Ryan Gosling, weird face or no, and I want to have his mulatto babies. LOL

I loved this movie. Gosling was intense as the nameless Driver. This character reminded me of a combination of The Man With No Name and I don't know, pick any Steve McQueen character. He says a lot without saying much of anything. I got giddy during the car chase scene, and I think I'd relegate this movie to that category of films with amazing car chases. Nicolas Winding Refn (whom I'd never heard of cause I'm not a huge fan of action flicks) did an amazing job with the direction. The cast was perfect and the soundtrack was interesting. The only reason I give this movie a 9 is because the violence while appropriate for the film, was still rather shocking to me. 

You know after you've watched a really great old movie you find yourself saying no one makes movies like that anymore. Well someone just made a movie like that. It's bound to be a classic and in my mind Gosling has been elevated to that caliber of actor that seemed to be disappearing from the big screen. 

...I might have to go see it again.


----------



## AuntHen

Tron: Legacy 9/10

I didn't want it to end and I hope they continue the story. I want to know if there will be half human-half isotope people on earth


----------



## pdgujer148

olwen said:


> OMG. I am now officially in love with Ryan Gosling, weird face or no, and I want to have his mulatto babies. LOL



Consider checking out "The Ides of March". Gosling gives a strong performance in that film as well. 

"The Ides of March" is about a 7.5/10, but is very watchable.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> Consider checking out "The Ides of March". Gosling gives a strong performance in that film as well.
> 
> "The Ides of March" is about a 7.5/10, but is very watchable.



I can usually tell from the trailers whether or not I'll like a movie and how much, so I go with a certain level of expectation (but I suppose most movie buffs do this) and I'm usually spot on about what I'm gonna get, but Drive was hard for me to figure out, so I was amazed at how good it was. I expect to leave the theater after seeing Ides of March saying "okay, it wasn't terrible," but since Ryan Gosling is in it and I like him now, I might be biased. LOL


----------



## pdgujer148

olwen said:


> I expect to leave the theater after seeing Ides of March saying "okay, it wasn't terrible,"



I didn't review this one because all I would be doing is steeling from Roger Ebert. He wrote (in a generally positive review): "Clooney the director brings his actor's experience to the job and attends closely to performance. The impression remains, however, that he believes this movie to be more of an expose than it is." I call it the Ron Howard Syndrome.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> I didn't review this one because all I would be doing is steeling from Roger Ebert. He wrote (in a generally positive review): "Clooney the director brings his actor's experience to the job and attends closely to performance. The impression remains, however, that he believes this movie to be more of an expose than it is." I call it the Ron Howard Syndrome.



That's an interesting review then. It just seems like any other thriller to me. I'm guessing then that Clooney was a bit too heavy handed in this...maybe he should do more movies like The American or Ocean's Eleven, or that movie where he was flying all the time (my memory is terrible). I liked all of those.


----------



## Scorsese86

A Stephen King double bill

Dolores Clairborne  7/10

A woman is suspected of killing the woman she worked for, as a maid. Her estranged daughter shows up and realizes there is a lot for to this case, and her own family, than most people can imagine. 
Kathy Bates and Jennifer Jason Leigh are absolutely outstanding in the leads as the mother and daughter, and with a stellar supporting cast, (including the great David Strathairn, in flashbacks, as husband/father), makes this a film to watch. There is however one major flaw: it is a bit overlong. Then again, it is directed by Taylor Hackford, and is it just me or is all his films overlong, (I have seen eight of his films, and I would label most of them as overlong)?
But overall, a good film, especially because of the great performances.

Dreamcatcher  1/10

What a piece of shit! And it is a film that has a lot of feces: no wonder. It is weird, though: from the wonderful director Lawrence Kasdan, based on a novel by Stephen King adapted by the brilliant William Goldman, you would expect more. Then again, this is just a horrible, painful experience of a motion picture. Please, don't watch this film. It's two hour plus of your life you'll never get back.
Somebody should be arrested for greenlighting this film.


----------



## Kenster102.5

Runaway Train 1985 - 7/10

I remember it was around 2007 and I was 16, and I saw the ending to it. But I recently saw it again, and man what a great movie about corruption, poor decisions, and despair. I liked how everything went okay for the characters played by Eric Roberts and John Voight, and then all of a sudden took a heart attack literally. The movie did have some slow parts and some logical errors. But the character that John Voight put on did not make me think he was John Voight, raging anger as opposed to cold a calculative in 24. 

Also the fact that me being a Railfan, liked seeing the GPs and that F series.


----------



## GTAFA

I got _Inside Job_ on a DVD and watched it. It seems really timely because of the Wall St protests. 10 out of 10 doesn't really do it justice, when it's a documentary explaining something very complicated, and taking huge risks to do so. I am in awe of the film-maker. Whether you're left or right you must see this film which really explains what happened in the downturn.

Of course it will probably make you mad. But that's how you know it's working.


----------



## LeoGibson

American Juggalo - 8/10

A good documentary short about the Gathering of the Juggalos and the community. A visually pretty film and interesting subject matter. You can watch it for free online at. AmericanJuggalo.com

It is only 23 minutes long, but a pretty interesting 23 minutes. However, it is NSFW due to language and nudity. That is if you have a job you can get away with watching movies instead of working,


----------



## Heyyou

"Death Sentence" (2006, Kevin Bacon) 10 out of 10.

I live this movie!


----------



## rellis10

Heyyou said:


> "Death Sentence" (2006, Kevin Bacon) 10 out of 10.
> 
> I live this movie!




I really liked this movie too, it surpassed my expections by a long way. 8/10


----------



## GTAFA

Tree of Life. It's NOT for everyone. It's pretentious, ambitious, painful, long, confusing.... and if you're open to it, this might be the best film you see this year. IF you don't like films that are hard to decode (think of the end of 2001 a space odyssey, or one of those complex bergman films), you won't like this either. But if you prefer that kind of complexity, this is the film for you. 9 out of 10


----------



## Mozz

500 Days of Summer
8 / 10

I wish summer and him could of work it out...


----------



## None

Crazy, Stupid, Love - 7 Stupids / 10 Crazies - Not a terrible movie by any means. It's shot well enough, the acting is strong, and there was enough pathos and laughs to keep me interested in it. It's good to see Steve Carrell in a decent movie again where he isn't playing a complete fool. I kind of wish that the parallels the film tried to make between Carrell and Gosling were done a little better. I do like how the giant romantic gesture is deflated by a bunch of misunderstandings even if the main one is simply dropped in from no where and feels a bit like a cheat. However, the power of going against the trend in these type of comidramas is ruined by another huge romantic gesture in public at the end of the film that fixes everything.

Submarine - 8 Mystic Handjobs / 10 Viking Dog Funerals - This is a very good film. There are some amazing visual sequences in this that I fell in love with. The film at times feels like a British version of a Wes Anderson film except without as much of the quirk or humor as Anderson's film generally have. Also, the tendency for the main character's narration to comment too much on the artifice of filmic techniques took me out of it. Especially near the end when he makes an oft comment about the entire thing being sort of like a coming of age story...that said, it's a strong coming of age tale that does manage to have a complex look at this young man's life as he explores first love, deals with his parent's crumbling marriage and first heartbreak. Plus, it has the line "My mom gave a handjob to a mystic."


----------



## spacce

Rocky Balboa (2006) -- 6.5 out of 10
Yeah I delayed watching it until now for some reason..

I thought it was good, though I wish his training scenes could have been longer..

No rocky is like Rocky 4 though


----------



## Scorsese86

_Broken Embraces_ - 7/10

It seems like Pedro Almodovar didn't so much as write a script for this film, but rather had wrote down everything he came up with, and filmed it. And it works to a certain point: the first half is very slow, the second act is great and the third goes in every direction. 
Everybody is doing a good job, but the final result is just good, not great as it should be. It's also a difficult plot to explain: a director looses his sight, and for years he is bearing a secret on what really happened. But one day he decides to tell his story to his young assistent, (who might also be his son). 
This is a movie with a lot of style, but it's short on a deeper level... I think. Almodovar is a great filmmaker, but this is not his strongest work. Then again, it might be better to watch a lesser work by Almodovar than by a good one by someone else.

I do reccomend it, there's nothing bad about the film. The second act is terrific, and Penelope Cruz's performance is wonderful, but it's just not the great film it should be.


----------



## Lovelyone

*Bridesmaids*- 6.5/10 I found it to be a bit dull. I guess I was expecting a girly-type "Hangover" movie but it was more about friendship. 

Horrible Bosses 8/10 But only because I like Jason Bateman. It was slow but then funny.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Town & Country_ - 2/10

This movie came out ten years ago, and was the biggest failure in the history after _Cutthroad Island_, and was later surpassed by _Pluto Nash_. I *hated* them both, but this one wasn't too bad.

Rich, white guy Warren Beatty has sex with younger woman. Everybody knows he does it, but his best friend is gay. Charlton Heston tries to shoot him. Goldie Hawn is pissed, Diane Keaton, (wife), really loves Warren, and the foreign son in law loves them because there is no difference between America and Africa.


----------



## snuggletiger

The Best Man (1964) Henry Fonda, Cliff Robertson, Lee Tracy 8/10.
Win with Mer Win

Advise and Consent (1962) Henry Fonda, Walter Pidgeon, Charles Laughton. Classic film, really edgy material probably even in today's films. Great classic 9/10


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Bridesmaids. To sum up in one word - DISAPPOINTMENT. 6/10. The six points are for Melissa McCarthy only. Not funny. The characters suck. Thank God we didn't pay money to see this in the theater.


----------



## PamelaLois

The Big Year - 7.5/10 I would give it more points, but Owen Wilson's whiny voice annoys me. I enjoyed the parts of it in which he didn't speak or appear on the screen. If you don't hate OW, then it's a pretty enjoyable movie.


----------



## olwen

None said:


> Crazy, Stupid, Love - 7 Stupids / 10 Crazies - Not a terrible movie by any means. It's shot well enough, the acting is strong, and there was enough pathos and laughs to keep me interested in it. It's good to see Steve Carrell in a decent movie again where he isn't playing a complete fool. I kind of wish that the parallels the film tried to make between Carrell and Gosling were done a little better. I do like how the giant romantic gesture is deflated by a bunch of misunderstandings even if the main one is simply dropped in from no where and feels a bit like a cheat. However, the power of going against the trend in these type of comidramas is ruined by another huge romantic gesture in public at the end of the film that fixes everything.
> 
> Submarine - 8 Mystic Handjobs / 10 Viking Dog Funerals - This is a very good film. There are some amazing visual sequences in this that I fell in love with. The film at times feels like a British version of a Wes Anderson film except without as much of the quirk or humor as Anderson's film generally have. Also, the tendency for the main character's narration to comment too much on the artifice of filmic techniques took me out of it. Especially near the end when he makes an oft comment about the entire thing being sort of like a coming of age story...that said, it's a strong coming of age tale that does manage to have a complex look at this young man's life as he explores first love, deals with his parent's crumbling marriage and first heartbreak. Plus, it has the line "My mom gave a handjob to a mystic."



Does this movie also contain a viking dog funeral? Cause if not I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## None

olwen said:


> Does this movie also contain a viking dog funeral? Cause if not I'll be very disappointed.



It does in fact, probably not as huge a part as my rating metric would make it out to be, but it is indeed there.


----------



## olwen

None said:


> It does in fact, probably not as huge a part as my rating metric would make it out to be, but it is indeed there.



Then I'm putting it in my netflix cue just for that scene.


----------



## CAMellie

Green Lantern - 5/10

It was interesting at first but it couldn't quite capture my full attention. Every dude in it had "daddy issues". It was kinda nauseating. Oh...and the "heroine" got on my nerves.


----------



## Dromond

I'd rate Green Lantern 7 - 10, but that's because I saw it at a 3D IMAX and I'm a comic book nerd. The movie gave me a nerdgasm.

District 9

A raw movie in pseudo-documentary style, it's a study in racism in South Africa -among other things, like corrupt corporate security agencies and general inhumanity. Standing in for the "coloreds," are bipedal insectoid aliens marooned on Earth. The premise is copied from "Alien Nation," but it's no knockoff. It goes in a totally different direction. I highly recommend it. 8 - 10; 2 points deducted for the cartoonishness of the Nigerian side plot.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

She's Having A Baby- 8/10

This was a kinda weird movie kinda, but in the end it did get the message across. And pretty good soundtrack as well. This was kinda different then John Hughes regular work. He said it was loosely based off of his life kinda.


----------



## KHayes666

Mozz said:


> 500 Days of Summer
> 8 / 10
> 
> I wish summer and him could of work it out...



That movie depressed me so much I hate the actress who plays Summer. Yes, I took it that personal....any movie I see Zoe in I immediately want to throw something at the screen because lets just say I've dated one too many Summer's in my life.



spacce said:


> Rocky Balboa (2006) -- 6.5 out of 10
> Yeah I delayed watching it until now for some reason..
> 
> I thought it was good, though I wish his training scenes could have been longer..
> 
> No rocky is like Rocky 4 though



Of all the Rocky movies you rate 4 over Balboa? Well its your own opinion so I respect it but in my opinion Balboa comes in a close second behind the first movie.

The story of the broken down ex boxer and the champion needing competition can be followed better than beat the up the Russian steroid freak. That's just my opinion though, I'm sure you have your reasons.






As for the latest movie I've seen The Three Musketeers 7 out of 10.

Any movie with Stiglitz, Percy Jackson, Landa and Alice from Resident Evil is fine with me


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Priest: 5/10
Vampires and the Catholic Church with a western-ish theme. Though I enjoyed the graphics for the most part, the storyline was too predictable. It left the ending open for a sequel, that I would probably watch though


----------



## mimosa

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Priest: 5/10
> Vampires and the Catholic Church with a western-ish theme. Though I enjoyed the graphics for the most part, the storyline was too predictable. It left the ending open for a sequel, that I would probably watch though



I have to admit, I can't watch that. I might pee in my pants. Especially cause I use to have nightmares about Catholic images.


----------



## Scorsese86

I have to learn myself to write shorter reviews, so that's why this will be a collection of the last films I've seen:

_Bulworth_ - 7/10
Entertaining political satire, but the ending was a bit disappointing.

_A Dirty Shame_ - 5/10
Fun John Waters, but far from his best work. Again with the endings... this was far too predictable.

_My Blueberry Nights_ - 7/10
A sweet, little drama with Norah Jones, and the various people she meets, and their very different love stories. The best was the one with David Strathairn and Rachel Weisz.

_Couples Retreat_ - 5/10
Fair fun, but nothing more, and no original ideas anywhere. Good cast.

_Prick Up Your Ears_ - 8/10
Solid, dark British drama about one successful and one unsuccessful writer and their relationship. A young Gary Oldman as Joe Orton, and Alfred Molina as his mentor and lover Kenneth, are both amazing.

_The Lonely Guy_ - 4/10
Very disappointing 80s comedy with Steve Martin and Charles Grodin. I expected more from too such funny men.


----------



## CAMellie

Real Steel - 8/10

Trite, washed-out, over-used so-called "plot" aside...I REALLY liked this movie. Maybe I was just in the mood for a feel good movie...I dunno. The fight scenes drew me in and had me cheering and applauding. Good thing there were only 4 of us in the whole theater.


----------



## smithnwesson

My girl friend and I watched Time Bandits last night. We have seen it before but had forgotten what a delightful flick it is. 9/10


----------



## capra

Inception - 9/10

I imagine my experience watching it was a lot like how people felt about The Matrix (I never saw The Matrix until last year, so it didn't have the same effect at all).


----------



## LeoGibson

Pearl Jam 20 - 8/10

Good documentary with some good interviews from different people in the Seattle scene from the late 80's early 90's. It is enjoyable even if you're not a huge fan of Pearl Jam.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Bridesmaids - 10/10. I'm buying this one first chance I get. It is absolutely freaking hilarious!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Thor (7/10)

It was decent, but a bit sillier than I'd expected it to be.


Bloodbath in the house of death (9/10) 

Okay, I'm definitely biased on this one, as it's a Vincent Price Movie. But It's a great comedy-horror. Cheesy Special Effects, Random Weird shit like Ghost Sex, how could one go wrong with this movie?


----------



## None

The Rum Diary - This movie was a good time, but has a good amount of flaws that keep it from being truly amazing. The soundtrack and score for the film is intrusive at times and incongruous to the tone of the writing and the tone the film actually tries to cultivate. There are music cues when Chanel and Paul Kemp are on screen together that make it seem like in the editing an exec was like, we need to make these moments seem like a romantic comedy between Johnny Depp and Amber Heard. The movie seems to be searching for some sort of structure to latch onto, but never quite finds a main narrative thrust even though with very little effort the three story plots dangling could have congealed more effectively into a strong plot. However, the rambling nature of the plot was a lot of the charm for me because as Paul Kemp is searching for his voice as a writer, the film mirrors that struggle in trying to pin the corrupt bastards to the wall. This is a young writer who can't make it as a novelist fleeing America to Puerto Rico to find something that will help make it as a writer. As Kemp navigates the perversion of the American dream as it exploits the poor and displaced native Puerto Ricans, he seems more thrust from corrupt men to criminals without any idea of what he should be doing with all the behind the scenes looks he's getting of those raping the land to give contented Americans palatial hotels where they can bowl and eat lobsters. By the end he finds his voice or the idea of what his voice as a writer should be, and at that point it's too late for him to try and fight the tide of corruption that has drown him. Since this is supposed to be based on the early period of Thompson's career when he was young and voiceless, there are only touches and glimpses throughout the film of the man he would become. One of my favorite touches of the film are the brief and sparse use of voice-overs where the audience gets slight peaks at the voice that Thompson would later be so well known for. The performances are solid in this with Giovonni Ribisi as Moberg and Michael Rispoli as Bob Salas being the stand outs. My only problem with the performances are from Amber Heard, and it's nothing really with her acting, but she looks far too contemporary to fit the time and atmosphere of the movie. The cinematography is gorgeous and there are some scenes that are very striking. Definitely worth checking out if you enjoyed the other films based on Thompson's work.


----------



## HottiMegan

Red State 7/10

I was surprised that this was a Kevin Smith movie. It was a good creepy movie. There were some WTF moments and i was pretty entertained. 

I'm currently watching The Exorcist for the very first time.. so far so good


----------



## Clonenumber47

Coincidentally...
Just finished watching on Netflix

Red State - also 7 out of 10.

Interesting all the way through. It was like a thriller movie in the beginning but turned action by the end.

A definite change of pace from Kevin Smith's normal type of films, I am happy to see him exploring new territories for his career.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HottiMegan said:


> Red State 7/10
> 
> I was surprised that this was a Kevin Smith movie. It was a good creepy movie. There were some WTF moments and i was pretty entertained.
> 
> I'm currently watching The Exorcist for the very first time.. so far so good





Clonenumber47 said:


> Coincidentally...
> Just finished watching on Netflix
> 
> Red State - also 7 out of 10.
> 
> Interesting all the way through. It was like a thriller movie in the beginning but turned action by the end.
> 
> A definite change of pace from Kevin Smith's normal type of films, I am happy to see him exploring new territories for his career.



haha, I just watched it too, but I'm going to give it a 9. Mostly because it wasn't predictable at all! Even though john goodman explained everything that happened at the end of the movie, I'm still trying to figure it out. I absolutely loved it. Bravo Kevin Smith.


----------



## Lamia

Ridley Scott's Robin Hood....omg it was soo good 10/10. I haven't enjoyed a movie this much in a long time....maybe because I was expecting to hate it.


----------



## pdesil071189

*Gulliver's Travels* with _Jack Black_ and _Jason Segel_. I give it a 7.5 out of 10


----------



## Deacone

*Limitless * with Bradley Cooper and Robert De Niro I give it a 9/10


----------



## KHayes666

pdesil071189 said:


> *Gulliver's Travels* with _Jack Black_ and _Jason Segel_. I give it a 7.5 out of 10



Jack Black's dancing at the end was well worth seeing the whole movie lol


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Kremlin Letter_ - 5/10
Cold war spy thriller by John Huston, with an international cast that just hangs around with not much to do. Many stories are being told, but none of them really work. It tries to be smart, and ends up as clumsy. Still, on a Sunday with not much to do, what else but to watch a forgotten film?

_Divine Trash_ - 7/10
Fun John Waters documentary, focusing on his early life and first films, most of all the making and reaction of _Pink Flamingos_. A lot of great interviews, from Waters, his parents, brother, Divine's mother... yes, even the local Baltimore priest from Waters' youth. A must-see for any Waters fan, but I still think _This Filthy World_ is a better documentary on John Waters, since it deals with his entire career.

_Start the Revolution Without Me_ - 7/10
The best Mel Brooks movie Mel Brooks never made: wonderful comedy about the French revolution with mistaken identities and a long list of historical historical inaccuracies.

_Butterfly_ - 3/10
As camp as camp can be: a tragic soap opera full of LOL-moments. Well, the ending is ROFL. Here you get it all: tragic childhood, greed, incest, who's the father? and a drunken Orson Welles as a judge. It's worth it all for the amazing ending, in the court, with one crazy confession after another. Pia Zadora has the lead, (I think she was like 17-18 when she did this), and she did deserve that Razzie.


----------



## rellis10

Apollo 18

I was pleasently surprised by this horror/thriller about the fictional Apollo 18 mission to the moon, the supposed last mission there.

It's all shot to look like a genuine 70's movie and the grainy footage from inside the lander and on the handheld cameras of the astronauts looks like the real thing. The way it's shot kinda reminded me of Cloverfield in a way.

The story progresses well with the three spacemen getting a long well with only a little interference. As the movie continues though, the tension between the two on the ground and the man in the orbitting craft grows and grows as developments get increasingly alarming. So the pacing is pretty good and the actors give good tight performances.

The effects, on the few occasions towards the end when they are used, are pretty good and don't make the old-style cinematography look ridiculous.

For a low-budget movie, this holds it's own and is a good watch. 7/10


----------



## HottiMegan

8/10 Henry's Crime

A fun movie about a guy who thinks he's going to play softball but winds up being arrested as the get away driver for a bank robbery. Instead of talking about who set him up he quietly serves his time. Upon getting out he discovers that the bank he was convicted of robbing was once a speakeasy booze vault and finds a tunnel from that era to break into the bank. It was a fun journey. I kept expecting Henry to get pissed off at what's going on. It was a fun movie. The characters were all enjoyable too.


----------



## rellis10

Killer Elite

An action movie with a little touch of class.

Yes, it's Jason Statham and most of his movies are pretty much identical. Fight a bit, drive a bit, fight some more. But, while this movie has quite a bit of fighting and driving, it also has its fair share of good acting too.

Clive Owen and Robert DeNiro play the theatrical foils to Statham's action hero and it comes off surprisingly well. Maybe the movie is a little long for its plot (a smidge under 2 hours) but at no point do you find yourself looking at the clock. It keeps you entertained with action, acting and the occasional fun line.

Overall... 7.5/10. The .5 is added thanks only to Dominic Purcell and his fantastic facial-fuzz that came straight out of an 80's porno movie


----------



## rellis10

Exam

I really liked this movie. I tend to like any movie that really messes with your mind like this one does.

To set the scene, 8 varied individuals enter a single room with one armed guard and 'the invigilator'. They have been through a rigorous and, as it's hinted at, bloody process to reach one job and now they are to go through the last obstacle.... an exam.

Of course it's no normal exam, and when left to their own devices with a slim set of instructions, all manner of tension, twists and turns emerge.

Practically the whole movie is filled in this one room and it's great to see that it never droops and they never run out of ideas of how to keep the story rumbling on. At times you do see some of the twists coming, but there is a satisfaction in seeing their situation constantly evolve and complicate. It's well paced and you'll find yourself flip-flopping between which character you're getting behind throughout.

The acting, while not world class, is very capable. Though at times it does seem like the characters are TOO polarised and stereotypical. It's a minor niggle though.

Like I said, I really liked this movie and would recommend it to anyone who wants a 'thinking' movie. 7.5/10


----------



## CAMellie

Toy Story 3 - 7/10 

Mostly because of the ending. It made me cry.

Captain America - 5/10

It was just meh IMHO


----------



## olwen

Bridesmaids 7/10

I finally watched this and I'm sorry I didn't go to see it in the theater. It was funny and Melissa McCarthy's character wasn't as objectionable as I thought she would be. And fart jokes, yeah they're always funny. All the ladies in this movie need to get together to make another one. I'd watch it in a heartbeat.


----------



## spacce

Another Earth (6/10)
It was a good movie, but it was a bit too drawn out and I didn't like the ending too much..

It was decent though to watch 1 time..


----------



## lushluv

Jumping the Broom 7/10

I was pleasantly surprised. Some of the casting bothered me, but it was a good romantic comedy. It had some unexpected twist and turns, and _nowadays_ that's always welcome.

Bridesmaids 8/10

Very entertaining movie, fun. It was _very_ true to female friendships. It wasn't as funny as 'The Hangover', I laughed until I cried at the first one, but it was something new, and I hope we get more well written female oriented comedies. I really enjoyed the diversity of the characters, and I _loved_ the fact that they didn't make a joke out of the bigger girls.

Contagion 6/10

Ugh. I love these types of movies, especially when they are done well, like Outbreak. This one however _was not_. It never fails to amaze me at how Hollywood can put such an amazing cast together, (not to mention expensive) and then make such a sucky movie.

Spoiler: I didn't care about one person who died, except for the kid because he was a child, and we never found out if Kate Winslet's character dies, and after allowing us to invest in the character, that was just ridiculous. I usually love _everything_ she does, but not this time. I don't even want to get started on Matt Damon and Jude Law. 

[did they all do this movie just for a paycheck? or did they really think it was going to be good? _and _how the contagion started, _Really?_]

Ugh.


----------



## spacce

Rise of the Planet of the Apes (6.5/10) -- Almost 7 stars, it was an interesting movie and definitely a different perspective of it. Though I kinda feel that the main character and the ape should have had more a connection, but it was definitely a decent flick.


----------



## CGL1978

Megan Is Missing 7/10 did not think i would like this movie but it turned out to be really good. this movie really shows what kind of online predators there are out there and that kids should really careful who they talk to 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1087461/board/nest/182498798


----------



## CGL1978

I Spit on Your Grave i give it a 7out of 10 because of the kills
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1242432/


----------



## rellis10

CGL1978 said:


> I Spit on Your Grave i give it a 7out of 10 because of the kills
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1242432/



Have you seen the original from the 70's? I havent seen the remake and, tbh, I wasn't as shocked as others by the original... but everyone I know who's seen both says the original is better.


----------



## CGL1978

rellis10 said:


> Have you seen the original from the 70's? I havent seen the remake and, tbh, I wasn't as shocked as others by the original... but everyone I know who's seen both says the original is better.



I have seen the 1978 original and i will say it was better then the remake but the remake was good too has some very good kills. Also i have yet to see a movie that has shocked me but i do have a very dark and twisted mind lol but i hope to one day find a movie that will shock me lol


----------



## rellis10

CGL1978 said:


> I have seen the 1978 original and i will say it was better then the remake but the remake was good too has some very good kills. Also i have yet to see a movie that has shocked me but i do have a very dark and twisted mind lol but i hope to one day find a movie that will shock me lol



I'v seen Cannibal Holocaust and it was only really the turtle scene that shocked me. I won't go into details, google it if you REALLY must


----------



## CGL1978

rellis10 said:


> I'v seen Cannibal Holocaust and it was only really the turtle scene that shocked me. I won't go into details, google it if you REALLY must



Yea i have seen it i did not like killing of real animals but it did not shock me i knew about the film before i saw it but i did feel bad for the animals


----------



## CAMellie

X-Men: First Class - 6/10

Overall a rather engaging movie. I don't know how they managed it but the movie seemed both rushed and too long at the same time. It was weird. I would have given it a 7 instead of a 6 but I can't stand Kevin Bacon and thought he sucked.


----------



## bonified

DMT: The Spirit Molecule.

10/10 for this inspirational, entertaining & and thought provoking documentary. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1340425/


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

*Interview With the Vampire* - 6/10. I've lost a lot of love for this flick over the years. I'm thinking it has a lot to do with my increasing dislike of Tom Cruise, and how I just don't feel he quite hit the mark with Lestat. Brad Pitt is...frickin' Brad Pitt. 'Nuff said. Kirsten Dunst stole the movie, imho, and now when I catch Antonio Banderas in anything, in my head I just hear "Fear me, if you dare (HISSS)!"


----------



## CGL1978

30 Minutes or less I will give it a 8/10 very funny movie if you are into the kind of humor in it

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1622547/


----------



## spacce

Conan the Barbarian (2011) 3.5/10

I thought I was too lame, I only gave it 3 extra points because it had boobs in it.. Ron perlman probably had the best part in the movie.. but its no arnold movie.. The Arnold version was good because arnold was a bad actor who made it sound good because of his bad english..


----------



## willowmoon

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes (2011) * An extremely good movie, far better than what I expected. You don't have to be a fan of the "Apes" franchise, as this movie is essentially a reboot of the series, and a darn good one at that. The movie serves as a launching point for future movies so the ending is not quite exactly an ending -- kinda like how "The Empire Strikes Back" ends where you wonder what the future holds. It's very compelling, especially in the first 60-90 minutes, and I'll admit it has some teary-eyed moments. I hardly ever buy movies, unless I know I'll watch it at least three or four times, but when it comes out in December, this is definitely one I'll buy, not merely rent. It's THAT good. 

I'd give it a 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## Micara

*Breaking Dawn Part 1 (1/10)*
Okay. I am not a obsessed Twilight fan, but nor am I a huge hater. I read the books, I thought they were interesting minus all the lovey-dovey shit, and I wanted to see the movie. So I went to the midnight show last night.

In a nutshell, I thought it was terrible. Hokey, maudlin, and annoying. I cannot believe that I ever liked a shred of these characters in the book. Edward was Debbie Downer, Jacob was Cranky McCrankypants, and Bella was the Invisible Woman. 

I thought this moving would be joyous because of their wedding and honeymoon. Oh no. There was no joy. Everything was muted and somber. Even the music played throughout was sedated. Edward whined because he gave her bruises during their lovemaking, and Bella cried because Edward wouldn't touch her. Lord. Somebody page Dr. Phil. I'm not even an hour into the movie and I need some vodka. 

Jacob spends most of the movie in a big huff, angrily shifting into a wolf and then stomping off to pout. He used to be my favorite character, but he was such a big crybaby in this. There's a scene where the CGI wolves are all "talking" through ESP and it's down with voiceovers over the CGI graphics- and it was so poorly done I thought I was watching Saturday morning cartoons back in 1965. Just hokey as hell!

The birth scene was redonk. The wolves and vamps are outside fighting and Bella goes into labor and the baby breaks her back- good thing she doesn't have a backbone or that really would have hurt. 

The baby that comes out of here is so huge it's alarming. I don't know what age baby they cast for that part, but it looked to me like she gave birth to Verne Troyer. What the hell! Then they film her continuously laying on the bed looking like Lindsay Lohan after a bender. If I were Kristen Stewart I would have made them cut that part out. I will have that image in my nightmares for weeks. 

Next we are treated to a montage of scenes from Bella's and Edward's lives from the last 3 movies. Oh hooray. As if they didn't make me sick the first times I saw them. 

The scene where Jacob imprints on giant baby Reneesme is filmed like a sappy perfume commercial. He falls to his knees and I roll my eyes and check my watch for the umpteenth time.

Mercifully, the movie ends pretty quickly after this. The whole movie was so solemn and misty, and then the credits pop up in huge red and black bold font with strong pumping music, a la Quentin Tarantino. It just didn't fit.

Oh, and they had to throw in one last scene to torment me. A few minutes into the credits, we are shown Aro and the Italian vampires finding out about the wedding. I realize that they are European, but they speak English with dopey-sounding affections. I think the Muppets must have taken over this scene, because that is exactly what they sounded like. 

Oh, this movie was so bad. People clapped at the end, but I wasn't sure if it was because they liked it or because it was over. I would like to see what an actual diehard Twilight fan thinks of this stinker. I was underwhelmed and annoyed. And in need of some serious alcohol.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I thought the movie was good...not great and I don't consider myself such a Twi-hard, but I've read the books over and over and generally like the movies..minus the first one.

The baby should have been bigger at birth. In the book, she's a toddler when Bella wakes up 3 days later, so for her to be a big infant..was a let down.

Something just felt like it was missing. I do love that they added in some of the songs from the first movie. The song they were dancing to at Prom, Bella's lullabye...The wedding was pretty..but the dress was all wrong. I hated the dress. 

Jacob has his own part of the book and I wish there had been a little more of that...


----------



## None

Immortals - Paints/Films - Tarsem Singh! How have you burned me over the years? Let me count the ways...The Cell, the Fall and Immortals. I think that Singh makes visually arresting and beautiful movies that have a good eye for color, composition and costuming. However, it seems like 99.9% of his effort is spent focusing on those component without any thoughts about character development, story or plot cohesion. It wasn't evident in the Cell, but painfully obvious in the Fall and in Immortals it hasn't gotten any better. There are some shots and stills from this that I'd love as a framed painting, but not so much as a motion picture. The acting is alright, with Mickey Rourke really putting himself into his role as Hyperion. His performance has certain Kurts from Apocalypse Now vibes to it, however, it's too bad the material isn't worth his effort here (Much like a lot of what Rourke has done since the Wrestler, hey good directors, put him in your movies!). The story is a mess, the hero's journey doesn't work out to be at all satisfying and the build of the light bow in this is fucking pointless because it all is wiped away by a Deus Ex Machina. Which I guess is fitting because it's all Greek, but still, it's 2011. The action is actually really strong and with the visuals, it's worth checking out, but looking for anything more than some sweet fight sequences and pretty pictures, you'll be sorely disappointed.


The Descendants - 9 my best friend George Clooneys / 10 Welcome Back, Alexander Paynes - I loved this film. The setting of the islands of Hawaii are beautiful shot and brought to life on screen by Payne, and he gives the backdrop of paradise a sense of loneliness, sorrow and melancholia that the story demands. The film centers around Matt King dealing with his wife's fatal boating injury, and how his family has crumbled apart and gotten so far away from him. The thrust of the movie is how he copes with realizing his flaws as a man, husband and father coupled with his attempts to reconnect with his daughter, negotiate a huge land deal with his cousins for a large portion of Kauai, and learn about what his wife was up to while he ignored and neglected her for years prior to her coma. It's been years since Alexander Payne's last film, Sideways, and that fact is even more depressing considering how good this movie is because it makes you realize what a talented filmic mind we've been missing. This is somewhat a blend between Election and Sideways, and yet manages to be different tonal. The Descendants is an effective blend of humor and drama, where it can keep you laughing even when a man is yelling at his wife in a coma for the wrongs she inflicted upon him before her injury. My best friend George Clooney is really great in this, and gives a touching, conflicting and restrained/repressed performance.


----------



## olwen

None, I disagree a bit about The Cell. While it was visually beautiful there was barley any story. It's one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I alternated between laughing and cringing, and then I think I gave up on it at some point. I can't even remember what it's about actually, only that I hated it. Immortals looked like a bad movie just from the trailers, so glad I didn't go to see it. 

I am however eager to see The Descendents. I like George Clooney. Glad you thought it was good. I often have high expectations with his films. My friend and I are still talking about how much we liked The American. 


X -Men: First Class 9/10
Holy shit. This is the best X-Men movie ever, hands down. I have nothing bad to say about it, and I was actually disappointed when it ended and regretted not going to see it in theaters. I hope there will be a part two.


----------



## KevinMichaelJohnson

im afraid to post saying i last watched Human Centipede 2 because i dont want people to think im weird ahah, but i really loved that movie. the first one is a destined cult classic. despite its reputation, theres not one nasty scene in the whole movie. the shock value is strictly psycological, and you can only admire a horror film for that. however, the second one... Brutally graphic. the scenes were drawn out and it really made the first one look like my little pony, as the director said it would haha. what was cool is how it was shot or rendered in black and white, theres hardly any dialogue, and the vibe is very very influenced by Lynch's Erasherhead. What i really hated about it is how it ended. total buzzkill in my opinion. i dont wanna spoil it for any shock horror lovin Dimmers out there, but just think about the way Woman in the Window ended. total bummer. but it probably needed to end that way. anyway, sorry, haha, i give it a 7/10


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

50/50: blew my mind. Seriously, watch it. 

9/10

The Devil's Double: this movie regarding one of Sadam Hussain's son's body double was pretty good. It wasn't AMAZING! yet it also wasn't bad at all. I'd give it a solid 8/10 easy money. Check it out.


----------



## CastingPearls

WELL! Human Centipede 2 and 50/50 it is!

*I'm sick in bed and LOVE instant streaming video*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THIS !!!! I can't tell you how disappointed I was!! I hated the CORN BALL MUSIC....there was ZERO redeeming factors and I *was* a big fan prior...although I am a total sucker for JACOB.....stud monster!!!!! :smitten:*



Micara said:


> *Breaking Dawn Part 1 (1/10)*
> Okay. I am not a obsessed Twilight fan, but nor am I a huge hater. I read the books, I thought they were interesting minus all the lovey-dovey shit, and I wanted to see the movie. So I went to the midnight show last night.
> 
> In a nutshell, I thought it was terrible. Hokey, maudlin, and annoying. I cannot believe that I ever liked a shred of these characters in the book. Edward was Debbie Downer, Jacob was Cranky McCrankypants, and Bella was the Invisible Woman.
> 
> I thought this moving would be joyous because of their wedding and honeymoon. Oh no. There was no joy. Everything was muted and somber. Even the music played throughout was sedated. Edward whined because he gave her bruises during their lovemaking, and Bella cried because Edward wouldn't touch her. Lord. Somebody page Dr. Phil. I'm not even an hour into the movie and I need some vodka.
> 
> Jacob spends most of the movie in a big huff, angrily shifting into a wolf and then stomping off to pout. He used to be my favorite character, but he was such a big crybaby in this. There's a scene where the CGI wolves are all "talking" through ESP and it's down with voiceovers over the CGI graphics- and it was so poorly done I thought I was watching Saturday morning cartoons back in 1965. Just hokey as hell!
> 
> The birth scene was redonk. The wolves and vamps are outside fighting and Bella goes into labor and the baby breaks her back- good thing she doesn't have a backbone or that really would have hurt.
> 
> The baby that comes out of here is so huge it's alarming. I don't know what age baby they cast for that part, but it looked to me like she gave birth to Verne Troyer. What the hell! Then they film her continuously laying on the bed looking like Lindsay Lohan after a bender. If I were Kristen Stewart I would have made them cut that part out. I will have that image in my nightmares for weeks.
> 
> Next we are treated to a montage of scenes from Bella's and Edward's lives from the last 3 movies. Oh hooray. As if they didn't make me sick the first times I saw them.
> 
> The scene where Jacob imprints on giant baby Reneesme is filmed like a sappy perfume commercial. He falls to his knees and I roll my eyes and check my watch for the umpteenth time.
> 
> Mercifully, the movie ends pretty quickly after this. The whole movie was so solemn and misty, and then the credits pop up in huge red and black bold font with strong pumping music, a la Quentin Tarantino. It just didn't fit.
> 
> Oh, and they had to throw in one last scene to torment me. A few minutes into the credits, we are shown Aro and the Italian vampires finding out about the wedding. I realize that they are European, but they speak English with dopey-sounding affections. I think the Muppets must have taken over this scene, because that is exactly what they sounded like.
> 
> Oh, this movie was so bad. People clapped at the end, but I wasn't sure if it was because they liked it or because it was over. I would like to see what an actual diehard Twilight fan thinks of this stinker. I was underwhelmed and annoyed. And in need of some serious alcohol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*CATCH ME IF YOU CAN......10/10*

WAS ON HBO in the hotel i was staying in last nite...and i forgot how amazing it was.....total flat out ENJOYMENT in this one


----------



## None

olwen said:


> None, I disagree a bit about The Cell. While it was visually beautiful there was barley any story. It's one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I alternated between laughing and cringing, and then I think I gave up on it at some point. I can't even remember what it's about actually, only that I hated it. Immortals looked like a bad movie just from the trailers, so glad I didn't go to see it.
> 
> I am however eager to see The Descendents. I like George Clooney. Glad you thought it was good. I often have high expectations with his films. My friend and I are still talking about how much we liked The American.
> 
> 
> X -Men: First Class 9/10
> Holy shit. This is the best X-Men movie ever, hands down. I have nothing bad to say about it, and I was actually disappointed when it ended and regretted not going to see it in theaters. I hope there will be a part two.



That's fair, I'm probably being kinder to Singh's prior work because I'm enamored by how beautiful it all is.

The Descendants is incredible and you should see it if it's playing near you. I haven't seen the American yet, but I need to, I hear it's a lot like Le Samourai.

First Class is seriously an incredible movie and arguably better than X2.


----------



## olwen

None said:


> That's fair, I'm probably being kinder to Singh's prior work because I'm enamored by how beautiful it all is.
> 
> The Descendants is incredible and you should see it if it's playing near you. I haven't seen the American yet, but I need to, I hear it's a lot like Le Samourai.
> 
> First Class is seriously an incredible movie and arguably better than X2.



I'm probably going to see the Descendents next weekend. I haven't seen Le Samourai so don't know anything about that film...The American is a quiet sort of film. Clooney is able to carry it by himself, which isn't surprising and the location is as much a character as anything...It's actually kind of difficult for me to compare it to other movies, but it's got an art house vibe to it without actually being an art house film. I think in general I'm a fan of movies like that. 


And it isn't arguable at all. X-Men first class is the best X Men movie of all time so far. Period.


----------



## CAMellie

Legion - 2/10

This movie was ridiculously laughable. The "hero" (played by Lucas Black) spent the entire movie looking pissed off and stupid. I am not a religious person (far from it) but even I was appalled at their twisted version of biblical prophecy. The ice cream truck dude made me give a jump, though.


----------



## rellis10

CAMellie said:


> The ice cream truck dude made me give a jump, though.



Him and the wall climbing grandma..... *creepyyyyyyy!*


----------



## spacce

*very short reviews*

Drive (6.5 / 10) 

It was decent flick, needed more action..
definitely had some old school actors in it.. but kinda didn't make up the fact it was kinda boring..

Cowboys and Aliens (6.5 / 10)

Could have better special effects and a better ending, the acting was decent..


----------



## None

Hugo - 9 Automatons / 10 Man in the Moons - I love Scorsese and I'll see anything he directs, which is why I'm surprised that it took me a week to see this even though I was digging the trailers. Also, when the reviews are so positive. I think the long weekend and the horror of Black Friday took it's toll on my ability to see a movie whenever I want. All of this is to say that I saw this today. This is a deeply personal film where Scorsese shows the audience the power and magic of film and why he loves it so much. It is full of allusions to the early era of film and centers prominently around a prominent and visionary silent film director, who broken and broke, works joylessly in a train station toy store. It is the mystery of this old man that is the narrative thrust of the film where the loneliness and abandonment of Hugo Cabret forms around. I know this is billed as a family film, but I don't know how much enjoyment kids will get out of this film, then again that might just be me underestimating the intelligence of children. But there seems to be too much emphasis on these filmic aside and allusions that teenagers and younger might just not give a shit about. That isn't to say that there isn't a good sense of adventure, cinematography, humor, emotion and story to latch onto, but a lot of what I liked about it was it's love letter to film impetus. The film is beautiful and visually it's worth seeing, but also has great acting and a lot of heart.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I saw the new Muppet movie and loved it! Utterly charming and very sweet movie.

I'd forgotten how much I missed those guys and pigs and frogs and chickens, etc...


Dennis


----------



## MattB

Still a Skye fan said:


> I saw the new Muppet movie and loved it! Utterly charming and very sweet movie.
> 
> I'd forgotten how much I missed those guys and pigs and frogs and chickens, etc...
> 
> 
> Dennis



YES! Just saw it today! I don't want to say too much in case I spoil any of it for anyone who hasn't seen it, but this lifelong Muppet fan was thrilled. 

9/10...because it's missing only one person...**

(**I meant Jim, but it's also missing Richard, Jerry and Frank. I heard Frank wasn't happy with the movie, I don't see why...)


----------



## BBWbonnie

Hmmmm last films I watched was I think!

'Valentines day'......

Yeh I found it a crap version of 'Love actually' never again soooo 3/10:doh:


----------



## chicken legs

Red Riding Hood 8/10


It was a entertaining flick produced by DiCaprio and directed by the original Twilight director Catherine Hardwicke. I would watch it again. Its like a gory Everafter.

Curious to see Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## rellis10

*The Descent: Part 2*

Quite enjoyable for a non-horror fan like me. I'd seen the first and really liked it (in a horrified, scared into a puddle kind of way) and only just got around to this a couple of nights ago. I have to say that this falls a bit short of the original but still holds its own.

It follows on from the American version of the first film (*SPOILER!* In the english version there's a scene after the american ending where the main character is revealed to still be in the caves.... which was a fantastic, heart wrenching ending as far as i'm concerned. Apparently the movie companies thought otherwise. *SPOILER ENDED!*) and follows a rescue attempt into a system of uncharted caves... but they aren't exactly uninhabited.

There's plenty of tension but one little criticism is that the movie relies a little too much on jump scares. There's also A LOT of gore so if you're not into that, this probably isn't for you.

The acting is generally ok, nothing too special but they do their jobs well enough. Effects are pretty much the same as the original, perhaps the creepy monster suits look a bit better though. One that looks particularly crappy is the 'falling into the abyss' effect, compared to everything else it looks really cheap.

Overall... 5/10. Not as good as the first, but a decent watch if you're into horror.


*Akira*

Hearing of the cult following of this and an apparent American live-action remake I felt I had to watch this landmark anime movie.

I've got to say I loved it. It starts off fast and only gets faster yet retains it's ability to give real definition to its characters even in the middle of intense action scenes. As with a lot of japanese animation it does spiral into waaay over-the-top violence and general madness... but what do you expect from those insane japanese filmmakers? 

Get engrossed in the story, though, and you'll love it too. So glad I finally watched it.

Overall... 8/10


----------



## freakyfred

Just got back from The Thing. Not too great as a horror movie. Utterly pointless. I know it was a prequel but there was a complete lack of new ideas. It's just the same as the 80's one, except not as good. It wasn't even good as a mindless guts n gore flick. When things start to get interesting and tense, they're done away with real quick. Also cgi monstrosities have nothing on the original special effects.

2/10


----------



## CAMellie

_Love Actually_ - 7/10

Wonderful movie. Very entertaining. Very predictable though :-|


----------



## Weirdo890

*The Muppets* - 10/10

Pure Muppet magic! That is all I can say. Everybody should see this movie! I dare you not to cry when they sing _Rainbow Connection_.


----------



## Blackjack

Weirdo890 said:


> *The Muppets* - 10/10
> 
> Pure Muppet magic! That is all I can say. Everybody should see this movie! I dare you not to cry when they sing _Rainbow Connection_.



Absofuckinglutely. I loved so much about this movie and everyone needs to see it now.


----------



## freakyfred

You lucky ducks. The Muppets isn't out here till February >:


----------



## Weirdo890

MattB said:


> (**I meant Jim, but it's also missing Richard, Jerry and Frank. I heard Frank wasn't happy with the movie, I don't see why...)




I miss those guys too. Jim Henson, Frank Oz, Jerry Nelson, and Richard Hunt all helped to make the Muppets special. However, I still really enjoyed it.

I have a nerdy observation to make. With Steve Whitmire as Kermit, kermit always seems much more gentle and kind. Not that Jim Henson's Kermit wasn't kind and gentle, but his Kermit always seemed to me to have a more acerbic edge to him. Not nasty, but just a little more sarcastic than he is now.


----------



## MattB

Weirdo890 said:


> I miss those guys too. Jim Henson, Frank Oz, Jerry Nelson, and Richard Hunt all helped to make the Muppets special. However, I still really enjoyed it.
> 
> I have a nerdy observation to make. With Steve Whitmire as Kermit, kermit always seems much more gentle and kind. Not that Jim Henson's Kermit wasn't kind and gentle, but his Kermit always seemed to me to have a more acerbic edge to him. Not nasty, but just a little more sarcastic than he is now.



Nerd on!

Whitmire's Kermit _is_ more gentle, I try to rationalize it by just thinking that Kermit got older. Jim did have that sarcastic bent, and his facial expressions he could do with Kermit were unmatched... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6p52G4P_k4 I like Eric Jacobson's version of Miss Piggy though...

The Muppets are constructed more slick today too...

Nerd out.

EDIT- "Exhibit B"- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2coWVi9Vg


----------



## chicken legs

Misbehavior 3/10


This movie is realllly bad. It reminded me&#65279; of Cruel Intentions but with a Highly distracting flare of a teen romance/comedy. I gave it a 3 because the story was intriguing enough for me to watch it till the end.


----------



## ItsMeLeeLee

the last movie i saw was Jack and jill. with adam sandler as a twin.
it was funny, i give it an 8.
i also saw breaking dawn the same day about a week ago. 
i'll rate twilight a 7


----------



## AuntHen

Morning Glory... with Rachel McAdams, Diane Keaton and Harrison Ford.

It was actually quite funny and cute! 9/10


----------



## None

Friends with Kids - 8/10 - An interesting take on marriage, kids, and parenthood that examines various relationships of 30 somethings. There are some really great things about this film. Fantastic performances from Adam Scott, Jon Hamm and Jessica Westfelt (Who also wrote and directed the film) as well as the rest of the cast. Some very funny moments and lines. The chemistry between Scott and Westfelt is excellent. The ending is a bit meh, but up until then it's an amazing film, the ending seems to belong in a different movie.

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol - 9/10 - A perfect pop-corn action flick. Hugely satisfying and well directed by Brad Bird (who makes a fantastic jump from animated to live-action). I saw this in IMAX with The Dark Knight Rises Prologue and they were both incredible. Some of the shots in this movie makes the IMAX price not seem too steep. Definitely check this out when it's out in wide-release next week.


----------



## Mayla

Just saw "Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows" and I was pleasantly surprised! I'd give it an 8.5/10. I'd see it again. 

I'm looking forward to "MI: Ghost Protocol" and "Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy." I'm a huge spy/thriller/action buff. 

And don't get me started on superhero movies! I'm pumped for Avengers and it hasn't even come out yet.:smitten:


----------



## None

Young Adult - 8.5 Liters of Diet Coke/ 10 Moss Isley Special Stocks - Jason Reitman is becoming a very talented and competent director who can tell a variety of stories, but his skill lies in thorough and striking character studies. Which is what Young Adult is more than anything else, a deep character study of a horribly unlikeable woman whom we knew in high school and despised. This shows you what happens a couple decades later when all the luster fades, and her life is in ruins. The movie is brilliantly acted by it's three leads with my favorite comedian, Patton Oswalt stealing the show. It's nice to see him get another role after his excellent performance in "Big Fan". I don't like Diablo Cody and I don't think she's a particularly great writer, but she does have a good hand at writing adults (which became evident when watching United States of Tara) and she can be a funny because there are a lot of good laughs in this. However, I still think she writes the worst high school aged dialogue ever and she slips that particular "skill" into the movie and it makes me want to punch puppies in their snout (Juno, Jennifer's Body and United States of Tara are evidence of her lack of ability to write believable teenage dialogue). There were a lot of bold choices in this film and it's nice that the movie doesn't end on a high note, but where this character's story would logically end.


----------



## GTAFA

*Super 8* Finally saw it (sad i missed it on the big screen). Felt like i was taking a tour of all the old Spielberg tropes, and i mean all of them. But of course, he's only one of the producers, as it's not really his film, is it...(?) His name was prominent on the finished product, so i couldn't help but notice echoes of many older films. It was intense. I kept being surprised when i looked at the clock to see how much film was left, although that doesn't mean i was bored; but at times it was an intense thriller, made very primal by the prominent kids roles. It's very much about film and film-making, an ironic commentary on itself. * 9.5 out of 10.*


----------



## olwen

The Descendents - 9/10 

I love it when George Clooney plays these everyday relateable characters. He's a husband and father who just doesn't have his family shit together and never did and is suddenly forced to get it together despite himself. To say that he is frustrated with the situation he finds himself in is an understatement. Clooney conveys that quiet frustration and near desperation with depth and sincerity. These are feelings everyone goes thru at some point in their lives and you firmly believe that he isn't faking those emotions. Now that's an actor. I haven't felt like I could relate to a character, let alone a male character in a long long time. For that Mr. George, I thank you. Now go see this film. Oscar noms are sure to follow.


----------



## Mishty

Moneyball - *10/10*

I'm a sucker for a sports movie, have been since Slapshot. I actually don't like baseball, I find it boring and to watch on tv and only slightly more appealing at the game with a hotdog. Billy Beane (Brad Pitt) won me over within a few minutes, toss in Jonah, and wow. Epic movie, not full of a lot of action or giggly humor, but just....goodness, if that makes any sense. I laughed a lot at the dry humor, I cried more than once, and I kind of want to watch baseball now, and if that's lame, blame Beane. 


I am aware a lot people didn't like it, and thought it boring, to each their own i suppose.


----------



## furious styles

adventures of tintin : it was good

i saw this today down visiting family, and i have to say it was well done. i read the comic books and watched the show growing up so needless to say i'm pretty partial to the storyline and series and if they had jacked anything up significantly i was ready to rage. but it stayed respectful, animation (even being in 3d which i'm not big on) was really impressive, voice acting was good, the story was handled well and the action was relentless and entertaining, similarly to how i remembered the books. it appealed to my 10 year old step brother and held his attention astoundingly well too.


----------



## Miskatonic

The last movie I watched was Robot Jox and I'd give it a 7. It was enjoyable but there were so many poorly thought out logic holes and the most blatant Texan stereotype ever penned so that keeps it from scoring too high. Plus, for a nine time battle champion, the protagonist sure does make a lot of really dumb decisions in the climactic battle against the EVIL RUSSIAN VILLAIN!


----------



## willowmoon

Miskatonic said:


> The last movie I watched was Robot Jox and I'd give it a 7. It was enjoyable but there were so many poorly thought out logic holes and the most blatant Texan stereotype ever penned so that keeps it from scoring too high. Plus, for a nine time battle champion, the protagonist sure does make a lot of really dumb decisions in the climactic battle against the EVIL RUSSIAN VILLAIN!



Classic movie which should have been given the MST3K treatment! Loved it!


----------



## HiddenChippy

Last night:_ Star Wars Holiday Special_, with the Rifftrax treatment (MST3K guys) (0/10 for the nonRiff part 9/10 with)
then _My Dinner With Andre_ (7/10)


Tonight:_ Head _(Monkees)


----------



## LeoGibson

Hall Pass - 7/10

It was a solid enough comedy. Although I do admit I expected a bit more form the brothers Farrelly as there were some jokes that fell flat, but there were some that had me laughing loudly as well. All in all, it's worth seeing if you are in the right frame of mind for a comedy.


----------



## None

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9 Spies / 10 Tinkerailordiers - This is Tomas Alfredson's first film since the utterly mind blowing and beautiful, Let the Right One In. Surely enough for his follow-up to the Swedish speaking vampire film full of mainly working Swedish actors, Alfredson has stacked the deck full of powerhouse actors. All of these actors give hell of performances chief among them Gary Oldman, however, while it is on the surface Oldman's movie, there are enough incredible performances given by everyone else to make this much more of an ensemble piece than anything. That's all to say that everyone is fucking great in this. The pacing is deliberate for this complex, intricate and engaging tale of espionage. All of this makes no mention of how gorgeous the film is and how expertly Alfredson captures the look of the time-period the film is set in, or the amazing camera work, some of these scenes were masterful. The complexity and layers of the main flashback in this movie is incredible and one of my favorite parts of this movie. Definitely a highlight for 2011 movies.

Shame - 8 Filthy Harddrives / 10 Bags of porno - Michael the last Fassbender has put in an tremendous amount of work this year, and incredible performances in pretty much everything he's been in (I haven't seen A Dangerous Method yet, but X-Men: First Class wouldn't have been the gem it was without him). This movie rests solely on his shoulder, and succeeds because he gives a bold, ballsy (HA!) and viseceral performance. It's a good thing he gave this film his all because it's a deep character study/exploration without much of a plot to speak of, there are threads of a larger story, but it all is related to Brandon's many character flaws (all stemming from his sex addiction). There is the thread of his fear of commitment, which is handled in a very interesting and compelling way (at least for the character). That fear of commitment is tied up with his relationship with his sister and her problems (both of their problems have their genesis in where the two come from, which is only hinted at, so the audience is left to put together what kind of childhood could produce both Brandon and Sissy). The film in a lot of ways reminds me of the Wrestler except that there was a bit more meat story wise in the Wrestler, but there are a good amount of parallels to be made between the two down to how they end and the characters both films present to the audience.


----------



## pdgujer148

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) 7/10

You can add a point if you havent already seen the 2009 Swedish version of this film. I cant praise this movie because it is absolutely redundant and isnt a significant improvement over the original. 

One would think that David Finchers involvement would add some spark to the proceedings, but all he brings to the table is a cold detachment that distances viewers rather than drawing them in. 

Not to say that this is a bad film. The title sequence is a thing of brilliance, the film is shot impeccably, I prefer Rooney Maras twitching, vulnerable but profoundly alien portrayal of Lisbeth Salander to Noomi Rapaces version, and the film has a great soundtrack. 

I prefer the 2009 version, but if I am being honest when you sort out the pros and cons of the Swedish versus American versions of the story the films are about dead equal.


----------



## rellis10

None said:


> Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9 Spies / 10 Tinkerailordiers
> 
> Shame - 8 Filthy Harddrives / 10 Bags of porno -



I really want to see both of these movies when I get the chance. TTSS has a truly amazing cast and it's a real old-fashioned type of movie I think I'll enjoy. And Fassbender is going to be one of Hollywood's go-to drama actors in years to come, I haven't seen him give a bad (or even average) performance yet.


----------



## bonified

I'm dying to see shame too, it isn't due to screen here til bloody feb! 

Steve McQueen & Fassbender with the movie Hunger, god damn! It was one of the most emotionally provocative pieces i've seen in years. The dialogue scene between Fassbender in gaol & the priest, just pure headfuckery.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq0SETWIO8U pt1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VbigvWhnVc&feature=related pt 2


----------



## None

furious styles said:


> adventures of tintin : it was good
> 
> i saw this today down visiting family, and i have to say it was well done. i read the comic books and watched the show growing up so needless to say i'm pretty partial to the storyline and series and if they had jacked anything up significantly i was ready to rage. but it stayed respectful, animation (even being in 3d which i'm not big on) was really impressive, voice acting was good, the story was handled well and the action was relentless and entertaining, similarly to how i remembered the books. it appealed to my 10 year old step brother and held his attention astoundingly well too.



Saw this today, agree with a lot of what you had to say. Definitely a fun movie, and Spielberg certainly put his ability for large action set pieces to good use here. Haddock was hilarious. I'm curious to how Peter Jackson's sequel will shape up compared to this (and if there is a sequel) as Jackson is not known for fast-paced, high flying action.


----------



## CAMellie

_Tangled_ - 7.5/10
Very entertaining!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Last movie I watched was 'Contagion'

I thought at the start WOOOOOOW this is going to be amazng!

Yehhh and it really wasn't...left too many things unexplained, I wouldn't watch it again....DON'T WATCH IT! T_T

4/10


----------



## GTAFA

_Midnight in Paris_ 8 out of 10 Uncanny how much Owen Wilson sounds like Woody Allen at times in this film, as though he were imitating him. Same whiny indecisive lost quality, but younger and less Jewish. It's a fun film, though. Some would say they can see where it's going, but that's precisely what I liked about it. It gives it a very classic feeling, rather than being formulaic, and yes, at times magical.


----------



## rellis10

Gladiator

What is there left to say about the movie? It's a classic. Having watched it again just last night the only criticism is that toward the end things kinda move a little too quickly. Perhaps extending the whole rebellion plot could have given that bit more hope that Maximus would pull it off. That's just being picky though.

We all know how great Crowe, Phoenix, Reed, Harris etc etc are at their jobs, and every scene is done with the great detail you expect from Scott as a director. 

9.5/10


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> Gladiator
> 
> What is there left to say about the movie? It's a classic. Having watched it again just last night the only criticism is that toward the end things kinda move a little too quickly. Perhaps extending the whole rebellion plot could have given that bit more hope that Maximus would pull it off. That's just being picky though.
> 
> We all know how great Crowe, Phoenix, Reed, Harris etc etc are at their jobs, and every scene is done with the great detail you expect from Scott as a director.
> 
> 9.5/10



Hell f**king yeah. One of the best movies I have ever seen. And speaking of Ridley Scott, I'm totally looking forward to "Prometheus" when it eventually comes out.


----------



## olwen

Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol 8/10

I don't recall the first three movies but it doesn't matter. One really doesn't need to see the first three to enjoy the fourth. There were grand explosions, car chases, crazy jumps, intense fight scenes, disguises, witty banter...everything you need for a good action flick. Tom Cruise is in pretty good shape for a guy his age. Perhaps this is the miracle of scientology.


----------



## chicken legs

olwen said:


> Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol 8/10
> 
> I don't recall the first three movies but it doesn't matter. One really doesn't need to see the first three to enjoy the fourth. There were grand explosions, car chases, crazy jumps, intense fight scenes, disguises, witty banter...everything you need for a good action flick. Tom Cruise is in pretty good shape for a guy his age. Perhaps this is the miracle of scientology.



Ohhh..I loved this flick. Escapist squeezed the crap out of my thigh because he has bit of vertigo..lol...to cute.


----------



## None

A Good Old Fashion Orgy - 5 Orgies / 10 Brown Parties - I'll give the movie one thing it does deliver what it promises. Funny in parts, but hugely disappointed given how great the cast is. The movie seems alarmingly like a 90's comedy with the romantic sub-plot and how that plays out. Jason Sudetkis once again plays the swarthy, charming Lothario, which is getting a bit tiresome here given that he played his role in Horrible Bosses much in the same way to greater effect and laughs.



Carnage - 8.5 Drowned Cellphones / 10 Single malt scotches - This movie made me laugh hysterically. Not the most visually ambitious movie as it's shot in one location, more or less, but a hallway is hardly a second location; however, with a different director, it could have gone horribly awry or been very boring, but Polanski manages to make it work. That said, it definitely feels like it's trying to keep the spirit of the original play. The movie is mainly about the performances because the movie is about two sets of parents arguing about a childhood skirmish and trying to place some sense of moral obligation or responsibility to these kids. Excellent performances by Waltz and C. Riley, but the standouts are Jodie Foster and Kate Winslet. Certainly worth a watch because it's pretty short, but will definitely give you a bunch of laughs.


----------



## olwen

chicken legs said:


> Ohhh..I loved this flick. Escapist squeezed the crap out of my thigh because he has bit of vertigo..lol...to cute.



Some of those scenes were dizzying and I saw it in IMAX. I literally moved sideways in my seat during the scene in dubai with the car on the highway.


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Hell f**king yeah. One of the best movies I have ever seen. And speaking of Ridley Scott, I'm totally looking forward to "Prometheus" when it eventually comes out.



Same here. Fassbender, Rapace, Elba, Theron, Pearce...yes please! All of them with Ridley Scott? That's a recipe for a great movie.... hopefully


----------



## Miskatonic

The Swedish Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 6/10.

I certainly liked the movie a lot better than I liked the book, but I felt like it was still a bit of a mess and there were parts where I would have been very lost as to how things tied together if I hadn't read the book. It still felt like two separate stories that came together about halfway through but remained wholly separate of each other, if that makes sense.

I also started watching Transcendent Man but stopped about halfway through because I couldn't deal with how much of a quack Ray Kurzweil is. I think he has some interesting ideas and that yes, one day we will see a true artificial intelligence and that yes, we are merging with our own technology, but his prediction that we will all be half machine and living with androids by 2029 is absurd as hell. So 4/10


----------



## willowmoon

*The Creeping Terror (1964) *

Ok, I've seen the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version of this movie before so I was very much prepared for experiencing the original film in its theatrical "glory" (ahem). So wow, where to begin? Well basically it involves a giant monster which moves at a snail's pace and looks like it is comprised of several large carpets sown together. Anyway this thing swallows up people ... people who apparently also forgot they had the ability to run away ... but these people in particular stand in place and scream at the thing. And the thing eventually gets there (feel free to read the paper, make some coffee, whatever, in the meantime) and swallows them up. One of the first victims literally crawled into the thing's mouth on her own, which was particularly nice of her, to help out like that. What a sweetie! She also apparently has dual vocal cords based on the dubbed-in screaming.

And yes, speaking of dubbed-in ... well not much dialogue is in the film. At all. In fact, most of it is narrated throughout. If you had a difficult time with the one version of "Blade Runner" with the Decker narration, you'll REALLY have a hard time with this film. 

It's truly an awful, awful film ... seriously, it makes Ed Wood's films look like cinematic masterpieces by comparison. 

I'll give it 1 out of 10 stars, since it did help me get some sleep later on.


----------



## penguin

Captain America - 2/10

I knew next to nothing about this superhero before watching the movie, and boy, was I disappointed. It was slow, the characters uninteresting, and even for a superhero movie the plot was over the top and unbelievable. Plus, the "rah, fuck yeah America" angle, while expected, grew old fast. I don't even remember what happened at the end, I'd tuned out.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

Catch 22 10\10


----------



## Scorsese86

_Sherlock Holmes 2: A Game of Shadows_

First of all: a major improvement over the first, which was fun, but that was all. This one had more of a plot, a really great villain, (no wonder since they brought in Moriarty, and they got Jared Harris - who looks so much like his father - in), but I decided to go and see this one in a theatre for one actress: Noomi Rapace. This woman is absolutely brilliant, and I hope she has a bright and long future in Hollywood.

Boom, bang, Sherlock vs Moriarty, something that will lead to WW1, more fights and witty quotes. Again, the chemistry between Downey and Law is great, Noomi was absolutely outstanding... but Stephen Fry was also hilarious as Mycroft. If it hadn't been for ms. Rapace, he would have stolen the entire movie.


----------



## olwen

penguin said:


> Captain America - 2/10
> 
> I knew next to nothing about this superhero before watching the movie, and boy, was I disappointed. It was slow, the characters uninteresting, and even for a superhero movie the plot was over the top and unbelievable. Plus, the "rah, fuck yeah America" angle, while expected, grew old fast. I don't even remember what happened at the end, I'd tuned out.



I didn't much like this either, but I did like that it was a period movie. I don't know much about captain america either except that he is a golden era comic book character (I think), so it was cool that it was set during world war 2 and that Papa Stark provided his shield. That said, I agree it got boring fast and the only reason I finished it at all was to see how they would set up the avengers meeting with samuel l. jackson, although, had I just skipped to the end I probably wouldn't have missed much. My vote 5/10.


----------



## None

Rampart - 9 Crystal Markets / 10 Generals - Say hello to one of the best movies of 2012. I loved Oren Moverman's last film, The Messenger also starring Woody Harrelson and Ben Foster. Much like The Messenger, this is not an easy film, and it still features the in-depth, complex character study that made his prior film amazing. This movie had it's Oscar qualifying run earlier this month, and Woody Harrelson definitely deserves a nomination for his incredible portrayal of the controversial rampart police officer David Brown. There are a lot of parallels and comparisons to be made between Rampart and Abel Ferrara's Bad Lieutenant due to the subject matter, the descent that both Keitel's character and Dave Brown take; indeed there are a lot of similarities to the character's moral certainty as well. That said, the environment of the two movies and time periods account for a lot, Brown exists in 1999 Los Angeles in the middle of a huge controversy in the LAPD for corruption and increase scrutiny for racial prejudices. Also, Brown does use his position for gain, but never to the boldness of Keitel in Bad Lieutenant. Moverman's observational and non-intrusive direction makes Brown seem less outright rotten, but as the film moves towards conclusion, the camera work shows Brown learning what the audience already knew was coming as a result of his actions and attitudes. This movie is really visceral and definitely worth checking out when it opens in January.

Beginners - 8.5 Historical Consciousnesses / 10 Roller skates - This is a very good film despite it's tendency for overly precious indie narration, and in the end that overly precious indie narration might be why I enjoyed it so much. This film features endearing, warm and loveable performances by Christopher Plummer and Ewan McGregor who have a very believable and touching father and son relationship. This is probably the best thing McGregor has done in a while where the burden of the movie is on him. There are some great laughs in this and some horribly sad and depressing moments particularly near the end. However, the best thing this film does are it's montages of joy, the director manages to convey these moments exceedingly well to the point where when McGregor's character loosens up at a party after his father's death and starts dancing my heart feels a million pounds lighter. I want to bottle that scene to keep with me forever.

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 9 Chest kicks / 10 Circular Windows - So many holy fuck moments in this movie. I literally said holy fuck a dozen times while watching the story of Caesar the chimpanzee unfold. Like that time when the monkey kicked the shit out of that one human for putting his filthy hands on the beloved John "GoGo" Lithgow. Or when Caesar fucked up that human and pickpocketed him. Or when...fuck, the ape work in this movie was excellent and gave me chills at time. Andy Serkis is a god amongst CGI. Why couldn't Avatar be half as compelling as a bunch of Apes escaping from a prison?

And here's my new movie review blog

http://overlypreciousindienarration.tumblr.com/


----------



## Rowan

Blitz with Jason Statham...damn good..id give it an 8


----------



## AuntHen

*Charlie Wilson's War*. I have to give it 10/10.

Tom Hanks and Phillip Seymour Hoffman are just amazing!


----------



## GTAFA

_The Help_ 10 out of 10 I knew i was gonna like it, and maybe no movie is perfect, but this movie came into my house and had its way with me like a horny angel of truth and righteousness. I knew it would make me cry and even so the tears were orgasmically beautiful. I suppose i needed it bad, which means you can't trust my "10" as being in any sense objective. But i feel very sad about the state of the world, especially North America, as we drift dangerously towards fascism. Things i thought were ancient history -- racism among them-- have not really been put to bed. There are some stories that need to be told and re-told.


----------



## freakyfred

Shrek the Third 2/10

Possibly the most boring and cliched movie I'd ever seen. They covered pretty much every overused trope present in family movies. Really struggled to sit through that one.


----------



## psychdocva

7

So, I should say that I went to film school, so I see movies a little differently than a lot of people. 

I also know that there were a shit-ton of people who worked on this film that don't ever get mentioned in the marquee...so my hat is off to them.

The good:

Lots of action, explosions, SFX, there are some funny lines (tom cruise's "No shit" while hanging off a building) and all the things you'd probably expect from a film like this.

The bad:

I think that this film could have used less exposition on the female character's story and more about the bad guy's story (I didn't see MI3, so I had no bloody idea who Cobalt was, and they weren't inclined to explain it much).

This story plays out a lot like it was intended to be a spoof. What I mean by that is that to a large extend, the protagonists were a lot like Keystone Kops or Spies Like Us...I get that the protagonists are supposed to solve problems to move us through the story, but I got the feeling like the producers were like little kids making up a story line (for more, go on youtube and watch Kevin Smith, Superman, and the Spider).

The Ugly:

This script was ludicrous. I felt like it was very disjointed and that originally, this was like a four hour film, but was cut (mostly transitions on the cutting floor) that cut it down to 133 minutes. So the result was an almost patchwork film, like on a ride on a train where portions of the track were missing...

I knew the ending before the film got started. I really don't like that feeling - one of the many reasons I don't go see American style movies...I would have loved to have seen Tom Cruise get killed off, only to have the Mission Impossible series get started with a new actor in the starring role. 

The CGI looks like CGI. It's almost 2012 - I shouldn't be able to tell when SFX are cartoons. Or that a certain older actor is on wires - I mean, c'mon...for the Matrix? Sure - we were crawling then, but we ought to be walking now.


----------



## olwen

The Artist 9/10

What a charming film! I'd see it again. I don't want to give away anything so I won't give away the plot, but I loved that it was a period piece and I couldn't help but to wonder what the costume budget was. LOL Anyhow, go see it.


----------



## MissHoney

The Help
9/10
Loved it. Was the type of movie that's a little hard to sit through because at times, the content is extremely sad.


----------



## willowmoon

freakyfred said:


> Shrek the Third 2/10
> 
> Possibly the most boring and cliched movie I'd ever seen. They covered pretty much every overused trope present in family movies. Really struggled to sit through that one.



Yup. The reason I didn't even bother to see the 4th (& thankfully final) Shrek film is because of the 3rd one. Truly awful.


----------



## Lamia

Cowboys and Aliens is so refreshing and orginal. I give it 8/10. Daniel Craig...hot...Harrison Ford....swoon. Aliens cool. Watching an Apache spear an alien through the chest and take one out with a tomahawk...AWESOME!

Fright Night 7/10 I liked it....prefer the orginal, but this is worth watching and had some funny moments.


----------



## SuperMishe

LeoGibson said:


> Hall Pass - 7/10
> 
> It was a solid enough comedy. Although I do admit I expected a bit more form the brothers Farrelly as there were some jokes that fell flat, but there were some that had me laughing loudly as well. All in all, it's worth seeing if you are in the right frame of mind for a comedy.



I must have been in the right mood because I was laughing out loud through most of the movie. I really enjoyed it. 9/10


----------



## HottiMegan

I brought in the new year with Cowboys and Aliens. I give it a 9/10. It was a really cool idea for a movie. i love badass cowboy movies but i am also a sci-fi fan so mixing them was really cleaver. I have agree with Lamia on the leading men.. They're fun to watch 
It was a really fun movie to watch from beginning to end. I enjoyed it a lot. I'm thinking about buying myself a copy to watch whenever i want in the future.


----------



## GTAFA

Crazy Stupid Love 9 out of 10. Lots of talented people, but the most impressive thing about this film is the writing, which is very clever. I am looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## None

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011) starring Skrillex

To begin, I have not seen the original Swedish trilogy. It isnt out of any sort of hang-up about watching foreign films or reading subtitles, as a young disaffected youth I watched anime and played enough Japanese RPGs to make your eyes bleed. No, I saw the first trailer for the Swedish Girl with a Dragon Tattoo during Cyrus at the UCI theatre and the way they sold the film in that trailer made me want to stab my eyes out Oedipus Rex style. Any time something tries to sell me on the fact that the source material or the movies are a sensation that I need to catch, I immediately despise that material. I have no doubt that the distribution company saw the success of those horrendous Twilight movies and thought, Hey this is a popular crime novel series with three films, lets market this really brutal material in the same way they try to sell romantic vampire love to women with low self-esteem. Also, a lot of old people in that theater who insisted on talking during Cyrus faux-whispered to each other that they needed to see it. I was out. Not to say I havent had many opportunities to see it! I worked at Blockbuster (when that was still a thing) and could have seen the entire trilogy for free before the DVDs came out, but I stood by my convictions and passed on it.

Now cut to sometime last year when they announced that the great David Fincher was going to direct the US remake of the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Then cut to me sitting at my computer chair conflicted based on my previous anger at the Swedish version, my hatred of unnecessary remakes, and my absolute love of David Fincher (to the point that I own the Curious Case of Benjamin Button on blu-ray with absolutely no intentions on ever watching it again). What am I to do about these feelings? I waited for some trailers, naturally. The first teaser trailer was pretty brilliant, heavy on imagery and excellent use of Karen O, Trent Reznor & Atticus Rosss Immigrant Song, and the best marketing line, The Feel Bad Christmas Movie (A bit inaccurate though as Shame is the Feel Bad Christmas Movie). An example of how trailer marketing can affect willingness to see a movie, a theme that will undoubtedly be explore further in this blog. Then they released the full trailer and it gave a whole lot away without adding anything to the teaser trailer. Still, it was Fincher and I was in.

Then cut to December 30th, the day I promised my mom for her birthday I would take her to see a movie. When I asked her what shed like to see she said wanted to see the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and if I had read the books? Needless to say I hadnt, but we were still going to see this motion picture. Now, I have no hang-ups about seeing any type of movie with anyone, its all just art or entertainment in most cases. However, it did get a bit awkward when Rooney Mara is getting handcuffed to a bed then ass raped by a social worker (SPOILER ALERT)! I didnt make mention of it and we were smooth sailing from then on even though there were Mara tits galore in this film (and with a more well known actress we probably wouldnt have gotten so much fearlessness about being naked nor would we get that wonderful poster [pictured above] where we see full on nipple piercing).


Cut to my actual thoughts on the movie. Ive heard that this isnt a significant improvement upon the Swedish version, and Im sure thats likely the case since the film doesnt try to adapt the source material to a different location and country. Fincher sticks to the source material, which is good because if he tried to set this in New York or Alaska, itd be a fiasco like Christopher Nolans Insomnia. There is a very detached feeling to the direction in this film, the camera films everything to keep the viewer at a distance from the events unfolding on screen. This works well to give it a bit of a noir vibe, where the viewer shouldnt feel connected with either the killer nor those investigating the crimes. Also, since Se7en, Fincher has become a more disciplined director. Much like the Social Network, he doesnt show off with stylistic verve that are examples of why hes a talented director but dont serve the film. Which isnt to say that the film isnt visually appealing nor well crafted, but he doesnt let style overtake the substance of what is happening. Im going to avoid talking about any of the plot as its a mystery and going to in-depth with that kind of ruins the fun of seeing a movie. The performances are solid in this, with this being one of the few movies starring Daniel Craig that I actually enjoy. Skrillex, I mean Rooney Mara does a good job of conveying the tortured psyche of Lisbeth and her stilted, disaffected performance is excellent. She can play angry Boston U co-ed and angry sexual crime avenger! When the inevitable sequels come out, Ill be looking forward to her performances. Oh and if anything makes this remake not simply an unnecessary retread is Steelan Skargards performance. Man is that guy the best. Oh and speaking of inevitable sequels, the film does make sure to set those up, so expect that. Although, its hard to say without Fincher directing the next few if Ill be that interested, but if they get someone with a comparable eye and sensibility to Fincher then they should be worth a look. Lastly, how awesome and brilliant are those opening credits? And Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross do a hell of a job on the score, a perfect moody and atmospheric accompaniment to the material.

Final note for movie goers, stop using your phone when the movie starts. Nothing is that fucking important. Assholes.


----------



## AuntHen

GTAFA said:


> _The Help_ 10 out of 10 I knew i was gonna like it, and maybe no movie is perfect, but this movie came into my house and had its way with me like a horny angel of truth and righteousness. I knew it would make me cry and even so the tears were orgasmically beautiful. I suppose i needed it bad, which means you can't trust my "10" as being in any sense objective. But i feel very sad about the state of the world, especially North America, as we drift dangerously towards fascism. Things i thought were ancient history -- racism among them-- have not really been put to bed. There are some stories that need to be told and re-told.



oh I hated this movie... I read the book first (which usually ruins most movie versions) and thought it was totally mis-cast and watered down. The book was very good except for the ending as there was none. It made me so mad that I threw the book across the room :\


----------



## CastingPearls

GTAFA said:


> Crazy Stupid Love 9 out of 10. Lots of talented people, but the most impressive thing about this film is the writing, which is very clever. I am looking forward to seeing it again.


I really loved this movie hard.


----------



## GTAFA

fat9276 said:


> oh I hated this movie... I read the book first (which usually ruins most movie versions) and thought it was totally mis-cast and watered down. The book was very good except for the ending as there was none. It made me so mad that I threw the book across the room :\



I guess i better read the book!

...although i really like that image of the book flying across the room.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

The trick to getting through Scott Pilgrim vs. the World (and in many ways, it is a good movie) is to pretend any actor except Michael Cera is playing Scott. Jay Baruchel. Justin Bieber. That "Leave Britney alone!" dude. Any. One. I realize that the whole Pilgrim character is like this, but Cera still wimpifies it too much. I mean, the Wimpy Kid actor from the Diary of the Wimpy Kid movies would be more believable. To me, the talent of an actor lies in becoming something different from who they are, and making you believe it. Cera is a mangina, always was, always will be. 

Even if he is cast as a serial killer in his next flick, he's going to be the wussiest one who ever lived ("uggh, I got all this blood on me - gross!") and will only kill stuffed animals in gruesome ways. The cops who arrive on the scene will be unearthing Build-A-Bears and Pillow Pets from the floorboards and going, "My God, I've never seen so much cotton batting. It's all over the place! Oh, the humanity!"

Plus, I rather wanted the evil ex lesbian girlfriend to win. She had these cute chubby cheeks and a disabling erogenous zone behind her knee.


----------



## CAMellie

_American Beauty_ - 9.5/10

*Finally* got around to seeing this movie and I absolutely LOVED it! It drew me in quickly and completely. I empathized with the characters and the acting was superb. The ending caught me completely by surprise - which is a nice thing nowadays.


----------



## cinnamitch

*The Company Men-* Ben Affleck, Chris Cooper, Tommy Lee Jones.
10/10. I was surprised that I enjoyed this movie considering I can't stand Ben Affleck.


----------



## stoneyman

rented a DVD this weekend.

The new Planet of the Apes. It was *wonderful*. Great story, great character development, you fall in love with all the right characters. Good visual. The first PotA movies were men in rubber suits, this was CGI, and it was great!! I really did enjoy it.


----------



## CAMellie

_Rise of The Planet of The Apes_ - 7.5/10

Loved it!


----------



## GTAFA

_Moneyball _ 7.5 out of 10... It's entertaining, the performances are good, but somehow it felt pretty inconsequential even for a baseball movie. I routinely watch movies 2 or 3 times if i rent or buy, and i felt no great desire to see it again.


----------



## EMH1701

The new Sherlock Holmes movie. I would give it an 8 out of 10. Not perfect, but not terrible IMO. Plus I like Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## mejix

*Hugo*- Liked it. Syruppy but good syruppy. Well done. 
*The Fighter*- Didn't know what to expect and was pleasantly surprised. Christian Bale is brilliant. 
*Un prophete*- Longer than it should be. Oddly enough I never lost interest.


----------



## SuperMishe

*HappyThankYouMorePlease* *8.5/10*

It's described as a "breezy comedy" in the On Demand menu, but I thought it was anything but breezy. There were quite a few mildly humorous moments, but generally, I'd categorize it as a "dramedy" with some good moments, some sappy moments and lots of predictability. That being said. I really liked it!! LOL! And Josh Radner is so cute! heh heh


----------



## olwen

Young Adult 6/10

Dear Diablo Cody, 

I think you need a new job. Screenwriting is not your thing. Sure, you had a hit with Juno, but I'm starting to think you got lucky with that one. While Charlize Theron's character was certainly three-dimensional, she just wasn't pleasant to watch. Her dog was more interesting frankly. And it was actually okay over all (and I can't believe I'm about to say this but, thank god for Patton Oswalt) it started to just bomb towards the end. It's like you were running out of steam and just gave up. You just picked up some word tiles from those magnetic poetry kits and stuck em to the wall didn't you? Just do me a favor and stop making movies. k thx bai.

Sincerely,

A disappointed movie goer who will never get those two hours back.


----------



## rellis10

There Will Be Blood

I'd wanted to see this one for a long time but never got around to it, partially discouraged by the length. However, it was a good watch and I can certainly see why Daniel Day Lewis deserved the Oscar for his role as Daniel Plainview. The movie (based on the novel Oil!) follows Plainview from meager beginnings to becoming a major oil magnate in the golden days of prospecting. However beyond this Day-Lewis greatly portrays the gradual, dramatic decline into madness of Plainview as his soul turns as black as the oil he covets.

Set against grand backdrops and carrying the dramatic poise of many great movies, it holds its own against classics. However, I feel like it falls off toward the end with not as much care and attention as there was in the opening and middle.

Overall.... 8/10. Worth watching for the performances of Paul Dano and Daniel Day-Lewis.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Living in the Material World_ - 9/10
It's Martin Scorsese and George Harrison, what not to like? Well, it had one flaw: even at 202 minutes, it was a little short. Harrison's life could easily three films at three hours.

_The Beaver_ - 7/10
Well, I know a lot of people did not like this, but I thought it was an interessting movie about how a man's DIY attitude towards his depression. Gibson is perfect in the lead, and Anton Yelchin, someone I hadn't heard about before, did a wonderful job as his son. Jodie Foster had little to do as an actress, I thought. As the film's director she certainly didn't give herself a very interessting role to play.

_A Single Man_ - 7/10
I saw this and _The Beaver_ with two days apart, and they would make a good double bill in my opinion.
Colin Firth was outstanding as a professor who has to deal with the death of his long term partner in early 1960s America. The best scenes were those between Firth and Julianne Moore as his middleaged alcoholic friend.
Not a fun film or a easy film, but a film worth seeing. A little slow at times, but overall, the great acting and the beautiful cinematography and set design makes it one to watch.


----------



## riplee

rellis10 said:


> There Will Be Blood
> 
> I'd wanted to see this one for a long time but never got around to it, partially discouraged by the length. However, it was a good watch and I can certainly see why Daniel Day Lewis deserved the Oscar for his role as Daniel Plainview. The movie (based on the novel Oil!) follows Plainview from meager beginnings to becoming a major oil magnate in the golden days of prospecting. However beyond this Day-Lewis greatly portrays the gradual, dramatic decline into madness of Plainview as his soul turns as black as the oil he covets.
> 
> Set against grand backdrops and carrying the dramatic poise of many great movies, it holds its own against classics. However, I feel like it falls off toward the end with not as much care and attention as there was in the opening and middle.
> 
> Overall.... 8/10. Worth watching for the performances of Paul Dano and Daniel Day-Lewis.



His performance easily rivals Bogart's transformation in "The Treasure of the Sierra Madre." He's so damn good!


----------



## Mishty

The Devil Inside - 5/10


I watched it with a bunch of my little cousins, and at one point we were all holding buttery hands like our lives depended on it. Obviously not a real doc, but still creepy enough to make you squirm from time to time.

"He said thank you"


----------



## None

Haywire - Before I start this review, I urge you all to read Jen Kirkmans terrific blog post, What I Would Have Said About Eddie Brill on NPR because her post weighed heavily on me since Ive read it. Honestly, I know Ive made huge strides in how I view women and life in general over the last few years. I wouldnt go as far as claiming Im a feminist because I dont know enough about feminist theory and some of what I know of it, I dont necessarily agree with. That isnt to say that I dont agree with the goals and ideas of feminism, but Im more of a humanist than anything else. Anyway, gender is always a quagmire and Im certainly not well read enough on the subject to dissect it in any intelligible fashion, so Ill speak more to Kirkmans article for the rest of this paragraph. While her article deals more with the idea of comedy and gender, specifically about the prevalent notion that women arent funny. Lets make this fucking clear, women are every bit as funny as men. With comedy like all entertainment (say action films), its a fucking numbers game and proportionately there are more male comedians than female comedians. The truth as Jen puts it; there is simply a ton of shitty comics. Due to women being a much smaller number in comedy, they are singled out as being unfunny because of a small sample size. However, from my life the women I know and am friends with are every bit as funny as my male friends are. I just so happen to gravitate toward people who can make me laugh (not the easiest task, mind you). As a matter of fact, I know more funny women than men because I only have two constant male friends (one whom I podcast with, and one whom is hilarious because he is so unaware that he is funny). I guess this rambling non-sense is my way of Cobaining up as Kirkman puts it. I promise though that this isnt simply narcissistic navel gazing, which most of my reviews end up being anyway, but has relevance to the film Haywire.

The main point I took from Kirkmans post is that as a society we need to stop assigning gender to occupation (I used it earlier to demonstrate a point), so instead of qualifying comedian simply call someone a comedian. That has relevance to Steven Soderberghs Haywire starring Gina Carano (in her first starring role and second film role) because it is an action film that happens to star a female. Something that happens very rarely in Hollywood, off the top of my head, I can think of three other action films that star a female in the last five years (Salt, Colombiana and Blubberella). Thats pretty weak. That makes discussing the film without any sort of reference to the fact that the protagonist is female kind of necessary. However, Ill restrain the focus of Haywire (disappointingly not the name of the character) being female to this paragraph. The truth is Mallory is a fucking bad ass and unlike a lot of action roles for women, her sexuality isnt the main focus. In one scene, and Im paraphrasing due to bad memory, she tells Kenneth (Ewan McGregor) that she doesnt wear the dress or know how to play the eye candy role. In addition, since Gina Carano is a MMA fighter, she looks like she can believably throw a punch and take down someone bigger than her unlike Zoe Saldana (who looks like she can barely brave a fierce wind). To borrow from Matt Goldberg of collider.coms review of the movie because it is apt and relates to gender preamble I wrote beforehand. Kenneth says to Paul (Michael the last Fassbender) when giving him the job to take out Mallory, Dont think of her as a woman. That would be a mistake. And that is a good place to end this naïve and feeble exploration of gender.

To the movie! This is an excellent and smartly done action film. The action is brutal and well choregraphed, and as I mentioned before Gina Carano can deliver a punch and choke someone out like a boss (I wanted to Michael the last Fassbender to utter out, the thighsso strong). Soderbergh makes some great choices for the action scenes in regards to the music. During the Barcelona job, he lets the action play out with the jazzy score as the only sound you hear, and that gives the scene such an old-school feel. Then during the visceral and harsh fight with Paul in the Dublin hotel room, there is no music, you hear the panting, the bones hitting glass and impact of a body slamming against the floor.

This is a smart action film, which doesnt mean its challenging your notions of things or spouting Nietzsche, but it never holds your hand as the story unfold. It starts en medias res and catches you up in a clever manner. The pace is brisk and moves from different times quickly, where the only entry point for the viewer is Scott, a guy Mallory kidnaps in the first scene. From time to time she will ask Scott if he has the names and everything down then the story keeps moving on. Unlike most films that have a character relating past events to someone in the present, where you have a lot of narration of the events (*cough* Missin: Impossible  Safety Dance *cough*). Soderbergh shows you what happens rather than let Mallory tell you. The film moves from different times fluidly without any markers to let you know, but its so expertly done that you cant get lost. The story is actually nothing special and much like The Bourne films and even Mission: Impossible  A Game of Ghosts, where an agent is burned and has to clear their name. However, there is the fascinating aspect of governments contracting sensitive jobs to private companies (it isnt explored deeply because the movie never forgets why youre there, which is to watch people get hit hard).

The direction in this is excellent and this is my favorite Soderbergh film since the Informant! While Gina Carano is more than capable of dealing out crushing blows, she isnt the best actress and sometimes her delivery of lines is stiff. Although, by the end I figured what she was modeling her dramatic performance after, which was the Bride from Kill Bill. She has a similar cadence to Uma Thurman in those films or a mother when shes angry at a child. The supporting cast is stacked with some fantastic actors, but since its his world and we simply live in it, Michael the last Fassbender is fantastic in his small role as Paul. Im in for whatever Fassbender is selling from now on. However, it also has the worst actor in recent memory, Channing Tatum, he is the acting equivalent of Hiroshima. His first scene made me laugh uncontrollably, its so bad. It was like he was reading his lines off his hand. He wasnt helped out by Carano in the scene, but fuck was he bad there. He gets less terrible as the movie goes on, but thats because he is in it less. Im wondering what Soderberghs fascination is with Tatum, he is doing a new movie with him called Magic Mike, which I have no interest in seeing. I mean, he is not a good actor and there are plenty of good looking guys who can act a Sagan times better than him. So, why? I blame Dito Montiel for him by the way. Shame on you, Mr. Montiel.





[To save you the hassle of tracking it down, here is the links referenced. http://jenkirkman.tumblr.com/post/16136734211/what-i-would-have-said-about-eddie-brill-on-npr http://collider.com/haywire-review/139073/]


----------



## And c

the iron lady 5/10



could have been a great movie just spent far to long showing the old frail maggie and not the IRON LADY


----------



## HottiMegan

My Left Foot 9/10

I had never seen this movie until yesterday. Very great performance by Daniel Day Lewis. My brother in law has pretty severe cerberal palsy and this guy did a GREAT imitation of someone who has it. Hubs told the story that he and his mom were shocked that Lewis didn't have CP when he won the oscar. It was sad to see how people with handicaps were treated not that long ago. i really enjoyed the journey of his life. It was a great movie.


----------



## willowmoon

And c said:


> the iron lady 5/10
> 
> 
> 
> could have been a great movie just spent far to long showing the old frail maggie and not the IRON LADY



I heard the same complaint from a couple of other people as well. How was Streep's performance?


----------



## And c

willowmoon said:


> I heard the same complaint from a couple of other people as well. How was Streep's performance?



very good one of the few good things about the film


----------



## olwen

The Trip 8/10

Funnier than I thought it would be, and also more charming. Worth the viewing.


----------



## willowmoon

*The Human Centipede (First Sequence) (2010)* 

Ok this movie is pretty damn different -- due to the uniqueness (is that a word?) of this film, it has become something of a cult favorite of quite a few horror buffs out here. I watched this film last night ... it wasn't as disgusting as I thought it would be, perhaps its due to my desensitization when it comes to horror films, lol. 

If you don't have a strong stomach, then I certainly don't recommend this movie at all, especially with one scene in particular. The scene was not as graphic as I thought it would be, but the concept conveyed in the scene might make some people want to throw up. 

All things considered, I actually enjoyed the movie, and the acting performances were quite good ... the actor that portrays the evil surgeon in this film was perfectly cast and his portrayal was very effective. 

In summary, you'll never think of the expression "ass to mouth" the same way ever again. 

I would give the movie a 7.5 out of 10. Again, it's not for everybody, so be warned.


----------



## metabliss

willowmoon said:


> *The Human Centipede (First Sequence) (2010)*
> 
> Ok this movie is pretty damn different -- due to the uniqueness (is that a word?) of this film, it has become something of a cult favorite of quite a few horror buffs out here. I watched this film last night ... it wasn't as disgusting as I thought it would be, perhaps its due to my desensitization when it comes to horror films, lol.
> 
> If you don't have a strong stomach, then I certainly don't recommend this movie at all, especially with one scene in particular. The scene was not as graphic as I thought it would be, but the concept conveyed in the scene might make some people want to throw up.
> 
> All things considered, I actually enjoyed the movie, and the acting performances were quite good ... the actor that portrays the evil surgeon in this film was perfectly cast and his portrayal was very effective.
> 
> In summary, you'll never think of the expression "ass to mouth" the same way ever again.
> 
> I would give the movie a 7.5 out of 10. Again, it's not for everybody, so be warned.



I totally agree with you. My bestie and I weren't as phased by it as much as a lot of people said they were. We also chalked it up to being desensitized. (too much Takashi Miike?). She loved it so much that she got the Human Centipede tatted on her leg haha. Anyway, I also thought that Dieter Laser played the role Dr. Heiter exceptionally well. I read somewhere that he was a total creep on the set of the film too. Like, he wouldn't talk to anyone else on set and demanded that no one make eye contact with him unless the cameras were rolling. I thought that added to his creepiness lol. I have not seen the second one yet, but I hear it's more terrifying than the first one.


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> *The Human Centipede (First Sequence) (2010)*
> 
> Ok this movie is pretty damn different -- due to the uniqueness (is that a word?) of this film, it has become something of a cult favorite of quite a few horror buffs out here. I watched this film last night ... it wasn't as disgusting as I thought it would be, perhaps its due to my desensitization when it comes to horror films, lol.
> 
> If you don't have a strong stomach, then I certainly don't recommend this movie at all, especially with one scene in particular. The scene was not as graphic as I thought it would be, but the concept conveyed in the scene might make some people want to throw up.
> 
> All things considered, I actually enjoyed the movie, and the acting performances were quite good ... the actor that portrays the evil surgeon in this film was perfectly cast and his portrayal was very effective.
> 
> In summary, you'll never think of the expression "ass to mouth" the same way ever again.
> 
> I would give the movie a 7.5 out of 10. Again, it's not for everybody, so be warned.



Can't agree more with this review. It's not as graphic and gruesome as I'd imagined before I watched it, in fact there's quite a bit of psychological horror thrown in for good effect. I know the scene of which you speak and it was handled well, relatively speaking, but for the concept it was pretty much a scene that NEEDED to happen. I didn't actually give it a score the first time around, but now it's had a long time to settle in and the weirdness of the concept has passed, I'll award it a 6.

I have the second film sitting and waiting for a viewing, but I've heard bad things of it compared to the original... apparently it just goes straight for the shock factor and contains little of the suspense and psychology of the first. I'll reserve my own judgement untill I watch it, but I'm unsure I want to on this one.


----------



## rellis10

The Skin I Live In

This is a spanish move with Antonio Banderas that I watched after some critical acclaim. The concept is somewhere between drama, horror, thriller and a little romance, a mix that comes off with a remarkably good take on a unique idea.

Banderas plays a plastic surgeon, spurred into inventing a burn-proof synthetic skin after tragedy in his past. He experiments with his creations on a mysterious woman that seems willingly locked away in his house-come-surgery clinic.

It's weird, and there are moments where I questioned the sanity of what I was watching (the scene with the guy in the tiger suit), but there's an air of mystery around everything and you always question what is going on despite the reactions of the characters that everything is normal.

Oh, and there's a veeery good, very creepy twist that I really wish they'd done more with as the end is just a tiny bit predictable for my liking. Still, a very watchable, very intriguing movie that I'd recommend.

Overall 7/10


----------



## Lovelyone

The Man OF La Mancha- (1957) Peter O'Toole and Sophia Loren. 7/10

I had never seen this one before and Peter O'Toole is an interesting Don Quixote and I liked how they intermingled the present day story-telling with the Don Quixote story. I am not a big fan of Sophia Loren's acting but in this instance she did a nice job,l even her singing was okay. I think a stage version would be better but the music is what delighted me. When I was in high school I had to play that music for a play. I will never forget it.


----------



## Twilley

The Royal Tenenbaums. That movie just gets better every time I see it. 11/10


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> The Skin I Live In
> 
> This is a spanish move with Antonio Banderas that I watched after some critical acclaim. The concept is somewhere between drama, horror, thriller and a little romance, a mix that comes off with a remarkably good take on a unique idea.
> 
> Banderas plays a plastic surgeon, spurred into inventing a burn-proof synthetic skin after tragedy in his past. He experiments with his creations on a mysterious woman that seems willingly locked away in his house-come-surgery clinic.
> 
> It's weird, and there are moments where I questioned the sanity of what I was watching (the scene with the guy in the tiger suit), but there's an air of mystery around everything and you always question what is going on despite the reactions of the characters that everything is normal.
> 
> Oh, and there's a veeery good, very creepy twist that I really wish they'd done more with as the end is just a tiny bit predictable for my liking. Still, a very watchable, very intriguing movie that I'd recommend.
> 
> Overall 7/10



This movie is one that I heard very good things about ... unfortunately, a friend of mine told me the twist, which, goddammit, I didn't need to know beforehand. Some friends should just come with SPOILER ALERTS that pop up on top of their head before they start speaking. :doh:


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> This movie is one that I heard very good things about ... unfortunately, a friend of mine told me the twist, which, goddammit, I didn't need to know beforehand. Some friends should just come with SPOILER ALERTS that pop up on top of their head before they start speaking. :doh:



I HATE that! It is a good movie though and probably worth watching despite knowing the twist.


----------



## furious styles

*the brother from another planet (1984)*

a good film, if a bit campy and underproduced, that touches on major issues prevalent in 80's inner city people, as well as the ideas of slavery and power. it felt almost like ET mixed with Roots at times ... it's definitely not a conventional film. however I enjoyed the (odd) music and solid cinematography, and for whatever reason was able to completely immerse myself in the picture. it realizes that it's a bit ridiculous at times and there are many comedic elements to keep the flow moving. i came out feeling uplifted. 

there is also one 6 second scene with the villains that almost killed me with laughter .. you'll understand when you see it.


----------



## Micara

Dirty Girl - 9/10

I thought this movie was adorable. It was heart warming without being saccharine. And I have to admit, I thought Clarke was totally sexy, especially during the striptease! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Just finished *Tree of Life*.

I'll be back in a few days once I figure out just what the hell to say about it.

Dont know that Id recommend it because of its structure and esoteric elements, but it was an experience that I dont know that Ill forget anytime soon and will need time to be able to put into words just what Im taking away from it. Certainly can relate to the relationship with the father in some aspects. Cinematography was breathtaking and the audio was extraordinary, but these technical bits are not any sort of a surprise. Everything else is still very uncertain. There are far too many themes and too much symbolism for me to have any sort of conclusive thoughts on the entirety of it or most of its parts for at least a couple days.

Well, I also am left with the giddy fact that its been two decades and finally theres a film where the dinosaurs rival Jurassic Park for how amazing they look, even if theyre only in it for a moment.


----------



## olwen

furious styles said:


> *the brother from another planet (1984)*
> 
> a good film, if a bit campy and underproduced, that touches on major issues prevalent in 80's inner city people, as well as the ideas of slavery and power. it felt almost like ET mixed with Roots at times ... it's definitely not a conventional film. however I enjoyed the (odd) music and solid cinematography, and for whatever reason was able to completely immerse myself in the picture. it realizes that it's a bit ridiculous at times and there are many comedic elements to keep the flow moving. i came out feeling uplifted.
> 
> there is also one 6 second scene with the villains that almost killed me with laughter .. you'll understand when you see it.



I know I've seen this as a kid, but I don't remember it. I'll have to see if it's in netflix to rewatch it. In any case, I love blacksploitation films. They're funny, campy, terrible, and awesome all at once. My favorite is Coffy.


----------



## pdgujer148

olwen said:


> I know I've seen this as a kid, but I don't remember it. I'll have to see if it's in netflix to rewatch it. In any case, I love blacksploitation films. They're funny, campy, terrible, and awesome all at once. My favorite is Coffy.



Brother From Another Planet is an early John Sayles film. 

Sayles got his start working with Roger Corman. He wrote the screenplays for "Piranha" and the "Howling". Both are unabashed b-movies, but received critical praise and a cult following because of the wit of the writing (and director Joe Dante's Merry Melodies approach to film-making). 

Depite the fact that he hasn't made a truly great film in years (he seems content writing well received slow selling novels) Sayles is now considered one of America's great independent directors because of deeply felt, humanistic, historical dramas he made in the late 80's and early 90's like Matewan and Eight Men Out (two of my favorite films of all time). Sayles is like Terrence Malick minus the hurbis.

Brother From Another Planet was the perfect transition between the two major phases of Sayles career: part B-movie parody, part humanistic social drama. I haven't seen it in 20 years, but I remember that I though it was sweet, sad, and Joe Morton's virtually silent performance as "The Brother" made me a lifelong fan.


----------



## SuzyQutsy

I just finished watching the BBC version of "Brave New World"


----------



## SuzyQutsy

furious styles said:


> *the brother from another planet (1984)*
> 
> a good film, if a bit campy and underproduced, that touches on major issues prevalent in 80's inner city people, as well as the ideas of slavery and power. it felt almost like ET mixed with Roots at times ... it's definitely not a conventional film. however I enjoyed the (odd) music and solid cinematography, and for whatever reason was able to completely immerse myself in the picture. it realizes that it's a bit ridiculous at times and there are many comedic elements to keep the flow moving. i came out feeling uplifted.
> 
> there is also one 6 second scene with the villains that almost killed me with laughter .. you'll understand when you see it.



I loved this film too


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> Brother From Another Planet is an early John Sayles film.
> 
> Sayles got his start working with Roger Corman. He wrote the screenplays for "Piranha" and the "Howling". Both are unabashed b-movies, but received critical praise and a cult following because of the wit of the writing (and director Joe Dante's Merry Melodies approach to film-making).
> 
> Depite the fact that he hasn't made a truly great film in years (he seems content writing well received slow selling novels) Sayles is now considered one of America's great independent directors because of deeply felt, humanistic, historical dramas he made in the late 80's and early 90's like Matewan and Eight Men Out (two of my favorite films of all time). Sayles is like Terrence Malick minus the hurbis.
> 
> Brother From Another Planet was the perfect transition between the two major phases of Sayles career: part B-movie parody, part humanistic social drama. I haven't seen it in 20 years, but I remember that I though it was sweet, sad, and Joe Morton's virtually silent performance as "The Brother" made me a lifelong fan.



The only other John Sayles film I've seen is Eight Men Out and only because John Cusack is in it and I did like that one. After I watch BFAP, which one would you watch next?


----------



## chicken legs

I think I might check "One or the Money" because of their groupon coupon of $6 a ticket..http://www.groupon.com/deals/lionsgate-one-for-the-money

If you are new to groupon..use my link please...http://www.groupon.com/r/uu34262736


----------



## pdgujer148

olwen said:


> The only other John Sayles film I've seen is Eight Men Out and only because John Cusack is in it and I did like that one. After I watch BFAP, which one would you watch next?


Matewan, without a doubt. Great movie and fantastic performances from Chris Cooper and David Strathairn.

Late Sayles is a hard sell. Sayles has become increasingly didactic with age. I like Silver City because of Chris Cooper and Danny Huston, but fully admit that it is a dopey movie.


----------



## MystifyMe

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, definitely a 9/10
Rooney Mara was awesome and hope she wins the Oscar for it..


----------



## Saoirse

X-Men: First Class 2/10

What a piece of shit. I liked the other X-Men movies (ok, mostly because of Hugh Jackman mmmmm) and I figured I would at least kinda like this one... cause I have a ladyboner for James McAvoy and Kevin Bacon... but no.

It was boring, and every damn scene looked like they were building up to something huge... that never happened. The story confused me too.

And the mutants were LAME AS SHIT. Butterfly girl, the kid that screamed a lot and the dude that made wind? OMG GET OUT OF THE MOVIE.

I give this movie 2 points. 1 point for still having a cast of men that I like (Oliver Platt is always a good thing!) and 1 point for the teeny, weeny Wolverine cameo.


----------



## Saoirse

HottiMegan said:


> My Left Foot 9/10
> 
> I had never seen this movie until yesterday. Very great performance by Daniel Day Lewis. My brother in law has pretty severe cerberal palsy and this guy did a GREAT imitation of someone who has it. Hubs told the story that he and his mom were shocked that Lewis didn't have CP when he won the oscar. It was sad to see how people with handicaps were treated not that long ago. i really enjoyed the journey of his life. It was a great movie.



One of my favorites. I like to think that the movie is more about his mother than Christy himself. I LOVE Brenda Fricker and Daniel Day-Lewis!


----------



## Webmaster

Apollo 18 4/10

Despite the bad reviews I had high hopes for this one. But the movie missed. The footage was all good, the material was there, and a potential story, too ("the REAL reason why we didn't go back to the moon"). As is, it was one of those movies where I felt a different director might have been able to come up with much better results just by changing the pace, cutting differently, and telling the story better.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Labyrinth (for the first time since I was a kid). 10/10 for David Bowies codpiece alone!


----------



## Lovelyone

The newest version of The Three Musketeers--I gave it a 6/10. I prefer the old version without all the high tech computer graphics whose story remained true to the book. It was interesting to see how they modernized it and I watched it to the end, but I found the whole thing lackluster.


----------



## olwen

pdgujer148 said:


> Matewan, without a doubt. Great movie and fantastic performances from Chris Cooper and David Strathairn.
> 
> Late Sayles is a hard sell. Sayles has become increasingly didactic with age. I like Silver City because of Chris Cooper and Danny Huston, but fully admit that it is a dopey movie.



It's saved in my que along with the other 300 odd movies already there. LOL


----------



## dynezt

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
7.5/10

Solid suspenseful movie but was a tad to slow going for my ADD mind. Gary Oldman's performance was great!


----------



## bellyluver

Ehh underworld 3 3D IMAX 

It was pretty good I mean the graphics were amazing with a little 3D effects peppered in. I Definently don't recommend 3D IMAX. The story wasn't bad but it seems like they're trying to squeeze more out of it than they should. Ultimately I give it about a 7 wait till it comes out on DVD or Netflix you'll be much more satisfied.


----------



## Takeshi

after many a years of not wanting to watch "Clash of the Titans" because of it's deviance from the actual mythology, I have finally watch it! Depsite my previous reasons, the movie had LOTS of action and was pretty damn awesome!

plus Liam Neeson as Zeus?? HELLZ YA! Way better than the guy who played Zeus in "Immortals"...that guy was too much of a "pretty boy" look to be considered Zeus-like!

I'd give it an 8/10...


----------



## KHayes666

The Quick and The Dead

8 out of 10


I have it on my ipod and watched it at work the other night. One of the greatest westerns ever. All-Star cast, tremendous camera work by the Raimi's and very decent story.


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> I think I might check "One or the Money" because of their groupon coupon of $6 a ticket..http://www.groupon.com/deals/lionsgate-one-for-the-money
> 
> If you are new to groupon..use my link please...http://www.groupon.com/r/uu34262736



I give this movie a 8.

It was a dark comedy however there was this really funny senior citizen guy who had this infectious laugh that really made the movie funnier. The chemistry between the actors was really good.

Also saw the new Underworld movie and I give it a 10. Very entertaining. It was like they returned to their roots on this one.


----------



## Takeshi

I was having a good discussion with my coworkers about what are some good movies that Nicholas Cage has done...I was with Con Air, but my friends BJ and Mike said Face Off was the best, but I have never seen it. So today while i was relaxing and flipping through the channels I saw it on HBO. After watching the movie I'd rate it 10/10. The action was packed, the casting for the rolls were great, and the emotions played throughout the movie was wonderful!


----------



## Lovelyone

Takeshi said:


> I was having a good discussion with my coworkers about what are some good movies that Nicholas Cage has done...I was with Con Air, but my friends BJ and Mike said Face Off was the best, but I have never seen it. So today while i was relaxing and flipping through the channels I saw it on HBO. After watching the movie I'd rate it 10/10. The action was packed, the casting for the rolls were great, and the emotions played throughout the movie was wonderful!



Try "Knowing" and "Next" I enjoyed both of those Nicholas Cage movies


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was dog sitting and saw they had a copy of MY IDIOT BROTHER, and figured it was worth watching.....it was moderately *cute*...but overall....a pretty big waste of time to me

5/10*


----------



## KHayes666

Inglourious Basterds

10 out of 10

Still one of the greatest movies ever made. Watched it on my ipod at work and it never gets old. Gotta love Brad Pitt in a horrendous southern accent, Diane Kruger getting strangled to death, Michael Fassbender facing death with a humorous twist, Cristoph Waltz stealing the show and you gotta love Eli Roth's character emptying a whole machine gun clip into Hitler. I'm sure anyone who was old enough that was alive back then or a current WW2 buff would have loved to have done that personally. Also, we all know about my favorite (Til Schweiger as Stiglitz) but even the Mélanie Laurent/Jacky Ido romance angle worked to perfection. Local hero Bj Novak (lived one town over from mine) makes an appearance and Alexander Fehling delivers a great performance even if he was acting drunk as a skunk.

The only bad thing about the movie I can think of.....its too short, only 2 and 1/2 hours long. Otherwise if you enjoy slaughtering war criminals this is the flick for you.

In the words of Donny Donowitz this movie knocks it out of the pahk.


----------



## Webmaster

Pirate Radio

8 of 10

The Netflix DVD had been sitting in my house for months since I just couldn't remember why I picked "Pirate Radio." Turns out when I finally watched it, I loved it.

Pirate Radio is about the era in the mid to late 1960s when radio stations the way we know them did not exist. All they had back in the UK, which was in the midst of the 1960s rock explosion, was a few government-controlled stations that played hardly any music at all. That led to "Radio Rock," a motley gang of disc jockeys who transmitted rock from a ship in the North Sea. Funny, quirky, hilarious, and great music.


----------



## olwen

Takeshi said:


> I was having a good discussion with my coworkers about what are some good movies that Nicholas Cage has done...I was with Con Air, but my friends BJ and Mike said Face Off was the best, but I have never seen it. So today while i was relaxing and flipping through the channels I saw it on HBO. After watching the movie I'd rate it 10/10. The action was packed, the casting for the rolls were great, and the emotions played throughout the movie was wonderful!



Valley Girl.


----------



## Surlysomething

9/10

The Help.

Great story.
Cringe worthy and totally lovable characters.

I did have a hard time understanding some of the dialogue. A lot of low talkers. Haha.


----------



## GTAFA

The Artist. 6 out of 10. Okay, after all the awards, i had to see it to understand why. I fell asleep for about 5 minutes in the middle, and for that i make no apology. It's a charming film, possibly rated higher than what i gave it, but it gets that spectacularly low mark because of the HYPE. I mean seriously people, this movie does NOT deserve its accolades. By all means, go see it, but make sure you buy popcorn, so you don't feel you wasted your time. There are a couple of super clever moments that have to do with the whole silent film thing. And beyond that? 

Nope. Just an okay film.


----------



## olwen

GTAFA said:


> The Artist. 6 out of 10. Okay, after all the awards, i had to see it to understand why. I fell asleep for about 5 minutes in the middle, and for that i make no apology. It's a charming film, possibly rated higher than what i gave it, but it gets that spectacularly low mark because of the HYPE. I mean seriously people, this movie does NOT deserve its accolades. By all means, go see it, but make sure you buy popcorn, so you don't feel you wasted your time. There are a couple of super clever moments that have to do with the whole silent film thing. And beyond that?
> 
> Nope. Just an okay film.



What?!?! The Artist was a beautiful film. I loved it. Watching Valetin crash and burn amid all the upheavals going on around him beyond his control was heartbreaking. Not to mention the costumes, the set design, the surreal scene in the middle. This movie deserves every accolade it's gotten and I hope it wins best picture at the oscars. And it's a much better movie than midnight in paris. That movie shouldn't even be on the ballot. Just cause it's woody allen. Big whoop. That movie sucked. Anyhow, I loved the Artist. It's just kind of brilliant to make a silent film in this age of 3D, CGI, IMAX and any other abbreviation you can think of. One doesn't need all those gimmics to tell a good story or draw people into a theater. And the Artist is a good story with good actors. And ya gotta admit that dog was adorable too.


----------



## GTAFA

olwen said:


> What?!?! The Artist was a beautiful film. I loved it. Watching Valetin crash and burn amid all the upheavals going on around him beyond his control was heartbreaking. Not to mention the costumes, the set design, the surreal scene in the middle. This movie deserves every accolade it's gotten and I hope it wins best picture at the oscars. And it's a much better movie than midnight in paris. That movie shouldn't even be on the ballot. Just cause it's woody allen. Big whoop. That movie sucked. Anyhow, I loved the Artist. It's just kind of brilliant to make a silent film in this age of 3D, CGI, IMAX and any other abbreviation you can think of. One doesn't need all those gimmics to tell a good story or draw people into a theater. And the Artist is a good story with good actors. And ya gotta admit that dog was adorable too.



I totally respect your opinion, glad that it worked for you. And _The Artist_ is probably going to win, which is the reason i was curious and needed to see it. The Dog, however, is the best thing about the film. I was ready to love it, believe me. It's no _Tree of Life_ (...speaking of films that deserved better). Maybe i will like it better the second time (which won't be anytime soon).

But the way you're speaking about it ("Not to mention the costumes, the set design, the surreal scene in the middle") reminds me exactly of one of the things that drives me nuts about Hollywood and the Oscars. Once a film develops momentum, all logic is out the window. The most extreme example i ever saw was the year _Gandhi_ swept everything, beating _Blade Runner_ for art direction._ Blade Runner_ was in my opinion the best art direction of its decade if not in the entire history of Hollywood, while _Gandhi_'s art direction was, in comparison, a relic from the days of David Lean, a 50s style epic in the mid 1980s. It didn't matter then (when momentum made Hollywood prefer mediocre art direction over brilliance) and probably won't matter now either. 
_
"Just cause it's Woody Allen?"_ the guy hasn't really had a fair shake, for some reason dismissed as a pedophile for years, while people genuflect to Polanski (not playing judge and jury, only pointing out that relationships with underage girls are either BAD, in which case both should be taken to task, or to be forgiven, in which case you forgive both men). He's had several really awesome films that were completely ignored. This one? not necessarily his best, but indeed, how do you compare _Midnight in Paris_ to_ The Artist_? I simply want Hollywood to make the effort to recognize what's different & unique about each film, regardless of previous history, and to try to remember when they're looking at the music or the acting or the cinematography, that they shouldn't let their warm fuzzy over the dog or their excitement about the project taint their voting. 

Of course i also want to live forever.


----------



## olwen

GTAFA said:


> I totally respect your opinion, glad that it worked for you. And _The Artist_ is probably going to win, which is the reason i was curious and needed to see it. The Dog, however, is the best thing about the film. I was ready to love it, believe me. It's no _Tree of Life_ (...speaking of films that deserved better). Maybe i will like it better the second time (which won't be anytime soon).
> 
> But the way you're speaking about it ("Not to mention the costumes, the set design, the surreal scene in the middle") reminds me exactly of one of the things that drives me nuts about Hollywood and the Oscars. Once a film develops momentum, all logic is out the window. The most extreme example i ever saw was the year _Gandhi_ swept everything, beating _Blade Runner_ for art direction._ Blade Runner_ was in my opinion the best art direction of its decade if not in the entire history of Hollywood, while _Gandhi_'s art direction was, in comparison, a relic from the days of David Lean, a 50s style epic in the mid 1980s. It didn't matter then (when momentum made Hollywood prefer mediocre art direction over brilliance) and probably won't matter now either.
> _
> "Just cause it's Woody Allen?"_ the guy hasn't really had a fair shake, for some reason dismissed as a pedophile for years, while people genuflect to Polanski (not playing judge and jury, only pointing out that relationships with underage girls are either BAD, in which case both should be taken to task, or to be forgiven, in which case you forgive both men). He's had several really awesome films that were completely ignored. This one? not necessarily his best, but indeed, how do you compare _Midnight in Paris_ to_ The Artist_? I simply want Hollywood to make the effort to recognize what's different & unique about each film, regardless of previous history, and to try to remember when they're looking at the music or the acting or the cinematography, that they shouldn't let their warm fuzzy over the dog or their excitement about the project taint their voting.
> 
> Of course i also want to live forever.



Just because a movie has momentum doesn't mean it will win. Generally the Academy prefers grand biopics and sweeping epics or they like heavy dramas about underdogs who overcome adversity. The only other movie that has a chance of beating The Artist is Hugo, IMO. 

Woody Allen hasn't made a good comedy in years. And I don't care about Roman Polaski's films really. I'm not down on Woody Allen because of his personal life. I'm down on his movies (particularly his comedies) because they are generally bad. They are full of characters I can't relate to with problems that seem silly to me. His dramas are better but they are all either about getting away with murder, adultery, or threesomes. Boring. And I have zero desire to see Tree of Life. I can wait to stumble across it on cable tv one day.

And the excitement over a project _should _be taken into account. A good movie inspires your or sticks with you in some way. And a project that is technically difficult should at the very least be nominated for a bunch of technical awards...These people are after all actors, directors, and critics judging other actors and directors. But I do think there should be two best picture awards - one for comedy/musical and one for drama.


----------



## willowmoon

Speaking of movies that win awards, I remember when "The English Patient" won a gazillion Academy Awards so when it came out on VHS (remember those days?) I figured I'd see what all the hubbub was about, and after watching it, I felt the movie was probably one of the most boring films I've ever seen. If you suffer from insomnia .... I heartily recommend watching THIS film.


----------



## Surlysomething

olwen said:


> Woody Allen hasn't made a good comedy in years.


 

"Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man."

The Dude abides.


----------



## Surlysomething

willowmoon said:


> Speaking of movies that win awards, I remember when "The English Patient" won a gazillion Academy Awards so when it came out on VHS (remember those days?) I figured I'd see what all the hubbub was about, and after watching it, I felt the movie was probably one of the most boring films I've ever seen. If you suffer from insomnia .... I heartily recommend watching THIS film.


 
I went to the Vancouver premiere of this movie and I remember it being LONG LONG LONG. It didn't help that the movie theatre was freezing cold either. I don't think I could sit through that movie again if you held a gun to my head. Haha.


----------



## olwen

willowmoon said:


> Speaking of movies that win awards, I remember when "The English Patient" won a gazillion Academy Awards so when it came out on VHS (remember those days?) I figured I'd see what all the hubbub was about, and after watching it, I felt the movie was probably one of the most boring films I've ever seen. If you suffer from insomnia .... I heartily recommend watching THIS film.



I have never finished that movie. I don't know why it won either to tell the truth. 



Surlysomething said:


> "Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man."
> 
> The Dude abides.



I've said it before and I'll say it again. He makes movies about characters I can't relate to with problems I'll never have. His movies are just ego driven. It would be more interesting if his character's neuroses we examined with more depth or even just articulated in a different way otherwise they are all just whiney middle aged men whining about stuff they shouldn't be whining about. Not. Funny.


----------



## Surlysomething

olwen said:


> I have never finished that movie. I don't know why it won either to tell the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again. He makes movies about characters I can't relate to with problems I'll never have. His movies are just ego driven. It would be more interesting if his character's neuroses we examined with more depth or even just articulated in a different way otherwise they are all just whiney middle aged men whining about stuff they shouldn't be whining about. Not. Funny.


 

Doesn't mean it's not a good movie. It's just not a good movie TO YOU.


----------



## olwen

Surlysomething said:


> Doesn't mean it's not a good movie. It's just not a good movie TO YOU.



Uh yeah... I actually HATE his movies for various reasons. You din't have to agree with me but you don't have to. E obnoxious about it or borderline racist for that matter either.


----------



## Blackjack

*Drive*

Wow.

Fantastic. Easily one of the best films of 2011 as far as I'm concerned, and that's saying quite a bit since I've been pretty blown away by some of the ones I've seen. Albert Brooks brings a creepy performance, Ron Perlman is better than usual, and Ryan Gosling splits between Eastwood's Man With No Name (right down to not having a name) and Alain Delon's stoic hitman in _Le Samourai_.

There's a definite flavor of 80's action to it, too. The gore- a bit over-the-top- plays to this, and it can't be denied that the music was going for this, all of it having an electronic, synth feel that, like the credits font, would not feel out of place in Miami Vice. And instead of feeling tacky or cheesy, all of this works well for it.

Ultimately this is on the short list of 2011 movies that I _have to buy_ as soon as I can.

*10/10*


----------



## Surlysomething

olwen said:


> Uh yeah... I actually HATE his movies for various reasons. You din't have to agree with me but you don't have to. E obnoxious about it or borderline racist for that matter either.



Borderline racist?

It was an example. Holy crap. Haha,


----------



## pdgujer148

Blackjack said:


> *Drive*
> 
> Ultimately this is on the short list of 2011 movies that I _have to buy_ as soon as I can.
> 
> *10/10*



The bluray version is near reference quality--one of the best transfers I've seen. Also, it has an extended interview with Nicolas Winding Refn that is very enlightening.


----------



## pdgujer148

*The Woman in Black |6/10|*

The Woman in Black gets high marks for style and atmosphere, but is hamstringed by Daniel Radcliffe’s near somnambulant performance. 

The Woman in Black is a by the book Victorian ghost story. A young lawyer is sent to a remote village to settle an estate. He is told in no uncertain terms that if he screws the assignment he will be fired (why the job is in this state is never explained, but the audience is left to assume the he has been in a bit of a funk since his wife died in childbirth).

When the lawyer gets to the village he is met with creepy stares and outright hostility from the townsfolk. He is told in no uncertain terms not to go to the estate.

So, off he goes to the estate. The only access to the place is from a bog road that washes out with the tides—a nice touch that is used to underscore his isolation. The house itself is stuffed to the brim with all of the paraphernalia you would expect: creepy stuffed animals, dolls with cracked faces and eyes that seem to move in candlelight, moldy furniture with the greasy outline of the previous owner embedded in the upholstery, graves in the backyard, and windup toys that turn themselves on whenever the director needs a cheap scare.

That and buttloads of fog. 

What follows isn’t exactly scary, but it is delightfully atmospheric. Director James Watkins plays some very entertaining tricks on the audience. Horror fans have seen enough films to have memorized the beats required to stage a good jump scare. Watkins ups the ante.

I’ll explain. Think of the medicine cabinet gag. Version 1: Victim opens medicine cabinet, rummages a bit, closes the mirror door—HOLY SHIT THE KILLER IS BBEHIND HER! Now you can use that gag a few times until it becomes a cliché. Then you have to innovate. We’ve seen “Open/Close/Nothing/ Turn/ARRGGHH!”, and “Open/Close/Nothing/Open/Close/ARRGGHH!”, and we’ve seen “Open/Close/Nothing/Open/Close/HOLY SHIT! FREDDY PULLED THAT BITCH RIGHT THROUGH THE MIRROR!”

Watkins is clever. He utilizes all of the “Boo!” clichés, but subverts them in surprising ways. My favorite technique he uses is to turn clichés into non sequiturs. That is, he sets up a common situation (spooky dead kids advancing on the mansion), builds suspense (CLOSER-CLOSER!), undermines and diffuses the event (toy carousel starts chirruping), look at carousel, look back at kids, kids are gone, must have been the fog, sigh, CRAW! CRAW! A RAVEN IS ATTACKING MY FACE!!!”

The best trick in Watkins’ bag is to throw ghosts into the frame without fanfare; no music, no tricks, just a vague outline standing in the back of the frame—you either catch it or you don’t.

Minor quibble: The ghosts in this old timey Victorian thriller have seen “The Grudge” and “The Ring”. They are totally into the damp, shambling, hair in the face thing.

Major quibble: Let’s be honest. Radcliffe has never been a particularly dynamic actor. He was adequate in the Harry Potter films only insomuch as he was inoffensive and let the spectacle roll over him. In The Woman in Black he manages to create one of most uncharismatic ciphers I’ve seen in a long time. Spouses die, children burn alive, and he’s constantly being jumped by a kabuki faced ghost and the best he can muster is doe eyed passivity and line readings that sound like something out of The Polite School for Boys senior production of Nicholas Nickleby.

All the more damning is that Radcliffe is the only person on screen for 70% of the film and he just doesn’t have the chops to carry a movie on his own. 

Ciarán Hinds is in the movie as well. It isn’t much of a part, but I mention it because Ciarán Hinds is awesome.

Bottom Line: Wait for the video release, or, better yet, rent Juan Antonio Bayona's vastly superior “The Orphanage” (the only ghost story I’ve seen that completely unnerved me and then left me crying at its beautiful/tragic conclusion).


----------



## olwen

Surlysomething said:


> Borderline racist?
> 
> It was an example. Holy crap. Haha,



Sure, okay. Fine, whatever.


----------



## Surlysomething

olwen said:


> Sure, okay. Fine, whatever.



The race card doesn't fly with me. Sorry.


----------



## bellyluver

10 / 10

\"Girl with the dragon tattoo\" was amazing a reply gripping crime thriller I really enjoyed it was kind of pissed of because there were more pple in there than I thought would be there because it\'s been in theaters for a while now and honestly I didn\'t go to \"watch the movie \" but I really ended up enjoying it.


----------



## Twilley

The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou, from Wes Anderson and company

Not Anderson's best work, but still another lovely-to-look-at emotional adventure. Extra points for stop-motion marine life. 

8/10


----------



## disturbed3131

Safe House
8/10

It had a pretty good story line and lots of good action scenes, but nothing really set it apart too drastically from other action movies.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Chronicle - 8/10

It gave me the same nasty feeling I got when I watched _Akira_ for the first time. Actually, it kind of reminded me of that movie. But all in all it was pretty good. Only complaint is the whole pov thing they had going on. Just kind of get's annoying after a while.


----------



## willowmoon

*Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace (3D Version)*

Well I went to go see this with my youngest son, who's 11 ... after all, he's never seen this particular movie in the theatre, and he had never seen a 3D film either. We decided to see this for the late evening show (9:40 pm) so I bought the tickets in advance (which I'm glad I did, there was a huge line and the earlier shows were already sold out anyway). 

Well the movie is still the same, not much difference between this version and the version I have on DVD but this one has a CGI version of Yoda which greatly improves on the puppet used in Episode I. The 3D in the film was outstanding, I thought ... it made good use of 3D but it wasn't over the top with putting it absolutely everywhere and it looked really nice, particularly in the battle between the Gungans & the battle droids. Heck I even watched the podracing scene which looked phenomenal in 3D. 

Still though, Jake Lloyd's acting remained one-dimensional, regardless if this version is in 3D or not. With watching this film again, I fondly recall why my best friend Bill referred to him as "Mannequin Skywalker."

And yes, Jar Jar Binks was still annoying as hell. 

Movie..... 5 out of 10.
3D aspect..... 9 out of 10.


----------



## rellis10

Melancholia

I struggle with movies like this, and when I say 'movies like this' it's difficult to define. Along with the last von Trier movie I watched (Antichrist) the point of the movie seems to be delving into the true depths of human feeling. Like Antichrist, it's hard to find a positive emotion in the entire movie and even when you do the point of it is to eventually lead to an conversely negative one.

I can't help comparing this movie to Antchrist but there are differences. There's a lot more shock-factor in AC while Melancholia seems to focus on the awkwardness of all characters. In some ways this is more of a work of art than AC; the visuals are a lot sharper, colours more vivid and there's more subtlety in the acting, script and design.

I can't say I enjoyed it, but from my view that's not the point. You're supposed to take something away, perhaps attempt to understand that different things destroy the worlds of different people... whether that's the realisation you can't be happy, the loss of faith in whatever you believe in, or the loss of a partner.

Don't expect a happy experience, but expect to take in a message. Overall... 7/10


----------



## CAMellie

Fright Night (2011) - um so yeah I'm not even gonna bother to rate it because there is no scale adequate enough to rate my DISGUST and LOATHING of this piece of donkey shit! I sat here screaming at the T.V. through the entire thing. Just...HELL.FUCKING.NO!!!


----------



## KHayes666

Safe House

No number will suffice. Its pretty good, especially when Ryan Reynolds has to act for once.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close 11/10*

You need to see this one if you want to watch a 10 yr old steal the movie from Sandra Bullock & Tom Hanks (who have very small parts). I had no idea what a wonderful movie I was walking into. SO ENTERTAINING, plot really draws you in, and continues to move.....very sweet film, regarding the aftermath of 9/11.....MUST SEE IMO


----------



## GTAFA

*50 /50 * I was pleasantly surprised, that the film does way more than just get laughs. Seth Rogen is a bit of a double-edged sword because, while he's very funny in pretty well anything he appears in, he tends to automatically take it in a particular direction. I am reminded of Bill Murray, who had a rough time breaking free of his image as a goofball. If Rogen ever tries to do anything serious that's not goofy, a lot of people will assume he's joking. Joseph Gordon-Levitt (who has already made a big name for himself in films like _Inception_) shows he can do just about anything, whether it's comic or serious. I was very impressed by Angelica Houston, who's so good you don't even recognize her in a role as the clingy mom. She's usually the classy-sexy one (thinking for example of her roles as Morticia), so this seems to go in a different direction, at least among the things i have seen her do. 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

*War Horse* Very good movie, 10/10. Very moving.


----------



## KHayes666

End Game 1 out of 10

1996 Olympic Wrestling Champion Kurt Angle has completely lost his mind since he left WWE. He "stars" in this trainwreck where he plays a serial murderer who handcuffs his victims and anally rapes them.

He's chased by the most incompetent detective I've ever seen and the plot is so shoddy you'd expect Buffo The Clown (yes of course I'm serious) to save the day.

The camera and lighting is terrible, the acting is worse and the production value is so low I half expect to read that the movie props were all bought at Goodwill.

The highlight of the movie is a scene where Kurt takes a leak. My friend Mr. America says "Yes, because watching Kurt Angle piss is a crucial part of the story."


----------



## Lamia

Ok tonight I had a Jurassic Park Marathon with my boyfriend, niece and best friend. WE had a food theme of dinosaurs..it was really hard to find stuff. WE had dino chicken nuggets and found plastic dinosaurs to put on cupcakes and got a deli tray and I stuck veggies in their mouths. 

Jurassic Park 9/10
2nd one 4/10
3rd one 6/10

I hadn't seen the 3rd one yet. 







Brociliosauras was the most feared of the night.


----------



## riplee

Obviously, that Brocciliosauras is in search of a Mesozoic pool of ranch dressing.


----------



## Mishty

Drive - *1,000,000/10*

Five reasons Drive earned a spot in my top five:


Albert Brooks as a foul mouthed,mean old cuss.
Ryan Gosling and Carey Mulligan.
The soundtrack.
The action.
Soul.

Epic.


----------



## rellis10

Mishty said:


> Drive - *1,000,000/10*
> 
> Five reasons Drive earned a spot in my top five:
> 
> 
> Albert Brooks as a foul mouthed,mean old cuss.
> Ryan Gosling and Carey Mulligan.
> The soundtrack.
> The action.
> Soul.
> 
> Epic.



I really have to watch this again sometime, I loved it the first time


----------



## Scorsese86

_Around the Bend_ - 5/10
Loved the acting, nice plot, so-so film.


----------



## Mathias

Rise of the Planet of the Apes- 5/10 

-So, the scientists are using an experimental drug on a monkey to determine its effects on humans, yet they didn't do tests on it to determine that she was pregnant, which led to the monkey causing mayhem within the facility. Rooooiiiight. Movie was dull and put me to sleep.

Super 8 8/10

-It was a good movie overall. I just thought the chubby kid was insanely annoying out of all the characters, and the ending felt rushed.

Chronicle 9/10

I liked how the movie took time to develop all of the main characters slightly beyond the who "DUDE WE HAZ SOOPER POWAHS WHARRGARBL!" Some of the movie was like that, but I like that it got serious. The ending was predictable though.


----------



## Saoirse

The Lorax 3D 8/10

Loved it! 3D isnt necessary to enjoy, since most of the 3D stuff was just a few things coming out at you.

It sends a good message to kids and adults. Greed is evil and all the money in the world will not make you happy. And we need trees!! Loved the characters and voice cast. I have a lady boner for Ed Helms so I loved hearing him. I feel like the ending was a bit rushed, but it was only an hour and a half long, so a good movie for antsy kids. I wished they'd gone into the life of the villain a little bit more. And the wittle baby bear thing was SO CUTE!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Drive - 10/10

Why haven't I seen this film before, you ask? I don't know, but who cares, I've seen it now, and my God I loved it. What an amazing movie: this is one of the most outstanding new films I've seen in a very long time. The editing, the music, the driving, (and I'm no "car fan"), the direction was flawless and the acting... the acting was brilliant: Ryan Gosling has received a lot of acclaim for his performance, and he deserves it all. Carey Mulligan: what a talent... but despite all these wonderful performances, I want to give salute one actor in particular: funnyman Albert Brooks' performance as Bernie Rose. No funnyman here, just a chilling, calculating pscyhotic gangster - calm, brilliant and dangerous. _Why wasn't this man nominated for an Oscar_?
And the ending... just perfect.

I loved this movie.


----------



## rickydaniels

Mishty said:


> Drive - *1,000,000/10*
> 
> Five reasons Drive earned a spot in my top five:
> 
> 
> Albert Brooks as a foul mouthed,mean old cuss.
> Ryan Gosling and Carey Mulligan.
> The soundtrack.
> The action.
> Soul.
> 
> Epic.



Nice! I loved Drive. Not at all what I thought it was going to be. It totally makes my Top 5 of the 2011. I wish I had seen it in the theater! Your list matches mine!


----------



## StickMan

Sherlock Holmes II: A Game of Shadows

Score: 8.5 out of 10

Reasoning: Robert Downey Jr. does what he does better than almost any actor in the biz today, and it's a testament to Jude Law and Guy Ritchie's talent that he doesn't manage to steal the whole damn movie. Ritchie's eye for shot composition and knack for finding good fight choreographers turns what could just have been a retread of the Final Problem into a legitimately thrilling adventure. It leaves a sour taste in my mouth for subjecting a character from the first film that I rather liked to Sudden Sequel Death Syndrome to demonstrate Moriarty's evil cunning, but that's the only real mark I can tally against it. Speaking of Moriarty, the movie does a wonderful job of making the only man who can match wits with Sherlock Holmes into a deadly adversary worthy of his fear and twisted admiration. There's one scene in particular that stands out; I'll never listen to the works of Franz Schubert the same way again. Parents be wary: as dark as the first film sometimes got, this one starts darker and goes darker still, even without any shade of the supernatural to help it along. People die painfully, sometimes by their own hand, and it becomes increasingly obvious that Ritchie's got no interest in making his only family-friendly film series actually friendly for families. Still, teens will love it, as will especially-mature pre-teens, and even adult fans (assuming they aren't strict purists) will enjoy just soaking in the narrative and picking out hidden references.


----------



## KHayes666

Leprechaun 4 - 2 out of 10

2 for the hot chicks, the rest of the movie from the CGI to the acting (besides Warwick Davis) downright sucked.


Infestation - 5 out of 10

Had its moments but for the most part it was an intentionally cheesy post-apocolyptic snooze


----------



## rellis10

Bumper Edition


50/50 - 7.5/10 - I don't like Seth Rogen in leading roles, just gonna lay that out there right off the bat. BUT, in supporting a great up and coming actor in Joseph Gordon Levitt he acted as a very good foil, and actually made me laugh. The movie itself is very well done with some very good performances. Well worth a second watch and much higher on the rating that it's title suggests.

Pandorum - 6/10 - Decent enough dark sci-fi flick. Dennis Quaid and Ben Foster do good yet not outstanding performances and the plot runs through at a decent pace, you can guess the ending pretty easily though.

Warrior - 8.5/10 - I'm guilty of jumping on the Tom Hardy bandwagon recently, I confess, but he's a great up and comer who will be a staple of hollywood in years to come. Here, however, he's ever so slightly overshadowed by Nick Nolte who gives a very good performance. The plot is slightly hard to believe, but get into it and there's a great deal to enjoy. The fight scenes are enjoyable and realistic (though a rookie beating the crap out of veteran UFC fighters is another hard-to-believe part). Very good and worth a repeat viewing.

The Adventures of Tintin - 8/10 - Very enjoyable, not too sure about the animation style but in the end I liked it a lot more than I expected. Top class animated movie, funny, action packed and I hope we see another like the ending hints.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Caveman_ - 2/10
A stoneage comedy starring Ringo Starr and dinosaurs? Count me in. Sadly, this was just terrible. Stupid caveman starts a new "society", creates fire and music, falls in love and fight funny early 80s dinosaurs. I wasn't expecting a masterpiece, but a few laughs at least... but none. And it was boring too.

_Game Change_ - 7/10
This was fun. Julianne Moore tried a little to hard, I think, but she made a belivable Palin after 15 minutes. Most of all she was the bitch she is, but they also showed some of her good sides, (mostly with her family). Woody Harrelson was great, but Ed Harris really did a great job as McCain. He was McCain as I like to think about him, no-nonsense, wanting Reps and Dems to work together and unite the country. Wonderful performance, would have wanted to see more of him.
It was a solid film, but its tempo was a little off-the-mark from time to time I felt. But anyone interessted in politics should catch it.


----------



## GTAFA

_Melancholia _...a monkey in a tuxedo is still a monkey. I was very disappointed, had hoped for more. The artsy photography, Wagner in the score, can't conceal that this isn't fully thought out. As a portrait of madness / depression, i suppose it's not really wrong, although there's at least one character in this film who needs to be medicated, rather than indulged and allowed to torture everyone. The title aptly describes how you might feel after seeing the film. I usually like ambitious films, but this film seems pretentious rather than ambitious: which isn't the same thing at all. 2 out of 10

_
My Week with Marilyn _This is the next film i saw (less than 24 hours) after _Melancholia._ As a person "on the rebound" I was bound to love whatever i saw next. I am not mistaking this for a brilliant film, but it was nice to see something that didn't seem deliberately designed to irritate and anger the audience. Wow, a movie to entertain the audience. What a concept! While the lead doesn't exactly look like Marilyn it's a terrific performance, while Branagh as Olivier is really awesome, probably deserved an Oscar nod (why do they decide they love you one decade and forget you exist the next one? he was amazing). This film --particularly if it's close to its source (i have no way of knowing)-- makes a useful addition to the huge body of marilyn-material. I find this makes a ton of sense, and considering how the lead ends up, is a far happier movie than i would have thought possible under the circumstances. 9 out of 10 (again... that's me on the rebound)


----------



## PamelaLois

The Hunger Games. 9/10

I thought it was fantastic. I would have given it .5 more if they hadn't left out a few things, and another .5 had it been rated R, allowing it to be more bleak and brutal. I know book snobs are going to complain that it's not as good, but movies never are. I thought it was fabulous. I'll probably see it at least one more time.

I think they should have relased 2 different rated versions. An R rating would have allowed the movie to show more of the violence that so deeply affects the main characters going forward. It was violent enough, I was shocked that people brought small, and I mean SMALL children to see it. C'mon, seriously? So inappropriate for a 5 year old!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 6/10, simply because the motion capture was superb. Andy Serkis again pulls off being a better ape than well, an ape. I haven't quite figured out James "this pie is sooo good" Franco yet--U hear he's really this intellectual, master thespian, but he's sort of boring in this flick; also, given that I know a bit about pharmaceuticals, I think his company would catch on rather quickly in terms of liberating their product for personal use.

At one point I was like, "holy fuck, it's Draco Malfoy! And he's still a dick!" Little tip, casting folks: Make sure your English bloke can pull off an American accent before you hire him, ok?

John Lithgow was excellent given his limited time in the film, and aside from obvious character tropes (is there ever a pharmaceutical company on film where the CEO isn't some amoral, greedy bastard?), it was a decent reboot of the franchise, given that the first one was such a disaster (one bonus: you don't have a completely WTF ending like you did with the Marky Mark vs. the Planet of the Apes movie).


----------



## bigpapi4u

Immortals for me 8 out of 10 did'nt liked the ending but since I love anything with mithology I loved it


----------



## CastingPearls

In the Land of Blood and Honey 8/10

The story of a couple on opposing sides during the Bosnian War (90's). Brutal and very dark. It's billed as a drama and romance. The former is an understatement. The latter is...it's sad.


----------



## HottiMegan

Went to see The Lorax today. It was a fun movie. I am still a big kid at heart. I laughed a lot and enjoyed it. It was a little preachy but then again, getting kids to think about conservation is a good idea. I'll give it a 7/10


----------



## one2one

The Hunger Games 9/10

And I have to agree with PamelaLois on almost all points (I didn't want it to be anymore bleak or brutal, but that's me). There were very young children there, and I'm totally at a loss in trying to understand why parents bring their kids to movies that are far too mature for them. Even I close my eyes when I can sense that the image is about to be too disturbing for me.


----------



## MaryClaire

The Hunger Games

9/10

Loved it. It was actually quite true to the book but I give it a 9 because the book was a smidge better!


----------



## MaryClaire

BTW...Saw the preview for The Avengers before Hunger Games.

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## MRdobolina

just saw Cedar Rapids on HBO .. laughed and loved it


----------



## bmann0413

The last new movie I've seen... 21 Jump Street. I rate that bad boy a 20 out of 10! Hilarious, action-y, good writing, and to top it all off, it was filmed in New Orleans! My hometown! Wooooo! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Melancholia 8/10

I never expect anything from von Trier to be light and airy and this was no exception but it was more accessible than Breaking the Waves, for example. I agree with Rellis that it is a beautiful movie. Von Trier IS pretentious and is too precious even for himself but the story itself, the acting, the casting, the scenery, the score was all superb. I think though that he could have lightened up a bit on his inner Kubrick which is why this film didn't get a 9 out of me. 

Melancholia is aptly named, so people who struggle with depression will very likely identify with Kirsten Dunst's character, but then they all descended into madness in their own way, without giving the plot away. What it isn't is sci-fi or dystopian in spite of the fact that a planet named Melancholia may or may not have some...impact....on the characters.


----------



## None

The Hunger Games


Ill be the first to admit that I got caught up in the hype of the release of this movie by reading the first book of Suzanne Collins trilogy a week or so before the movie came out. It wasnt an arduous task considering its a quick read. Quick but enjoyable and considering most of the dreck that is contemporary Young Adult fiction, the book is written surprisingly well. While it isnt ground breaking by any means, there is a trust the author puts in the audience to be able to effectively visualize this world and whats going on by not leading too much in the prose or gratuitous over writinga plague of both YA and sci-fi/dystopian literature. This knowledge leads to an interesting look at this movie because I have access to information that is left out and can compare the two. The short of it, The Hunger Games movie is a strong adaptation of the book.

Now for people who want the book transplanted onto the screen, you will be disappointed. It isnt simply taking every scene from the book and turning it into a screen play, and it is all the better off for that. One thing I enjoyed about the film is that it starts by book ending the film in the Capitol, so the audience gets a look at the gross extravagance of the people who live there leading to a stark contrast of the garish pastels and overly bright colors with the drabness and khaki of Katniss District 12. This is something that is hard to get across in the novel because short of the tips here and there of showing the reader the glut of the Capitol it never comes across as well as it does in the film. The only thing I disliked about the very beginning of the movie was the really weak Prim dream scene, where she has a nightmare about being chosen. Its too on the nose and considering the trailer tips shes chosen and people have already book, it would have been better to have her say something like, OH NO, THE DUCKS ARE EATING MY GOAT AGAIN! The film does a great job at letting the imagery shine and show how Katniss daily life is in the district.

One benefit the film has over the book is that it wisely chose to forgo giving Katniss a voice over or narration. The drawback of setting the book in first person is that it makes it kind of myopic because we can only see what Katniss sees. It makes the character more present, gives her a strong voice and adds depth specifically because we get her opinions on things, but we dont get to see much else. The film could have easily made it primarily from her point of view, but they dont and it gives us some of the stronger scenes in the film like President Snow and Seneca giving you a look at how sinister and vile the Capitol really is. Or the beautiful and lyrical District 11 scene, which adds to the emotion of the events surrounding the pivotal fight. Admittedly, there might be some problematic things happening in that scene, but Im not sure if I want to attribute these problems to it just yet. However, I really loved that scene because it shows the Districts as less passive than I imagined them by reading the book.

The people of the Capitol are despicable, they are dressed like some kind of Neo-Tokyoians fever dream. As if the only thing that survived from the old world was Nicki Minaj videos. This leads me to another point, while the book is obviously influenced by plenty of sources, sci-fi, classical dystopian novels, and the most noticeable the Romeo & Juliet gambit. Its less noticeable because its focusing so singularly on Katniss and her character. The film wears its homage and sources on its sleeve. The Peacekeepers look straight out of the Truffaut adaptation of Fahrenheit 451. Everything about the Capitols technology and people is all Huxley. And the Districts are straight Orwellian. The control room from the game echoes parts of Brazil. Not that any of this is bad, but its noticeable. We could argue for hours about how similar the movie is to Battle Royal or isnt. However, thats missing the point, there is more context to the events of the Hunger Games, and the point is to show this dystopian society crushed by the rule of a glutted, clueless ruling class. Not so much the violence, which is never gratuitous or does the film relish in the murder of children. Whereas, Battle Royal is primarily for the wild violence. Both have a place and both are good in their own right, but a comparison is pointless.

To put a point on all this, the performances are good for the most part with Woody Harrelson the clear standout, at least for me. The changes made to his and Katniss relationship was for the best, at least in a visual format. Donald Sutherland is fucking frightening while just staring coldly out at the children hes about to watch murder each other. He only goes on to prove how chilling he is when talking to Seneca. Jennifer Lawrence is still a gem, and she brings out the inherent strength of Katniss. Josh Hutcherson does a good job showing us how charming and cunning Peeta was in the novel. The movie is really good. A strong adaptation that will hopefully lead to two other strong films. Not so much that itll lead to two other films, it will, especially after such a strong box office performance, but that theyll be as quality as this.


----------



## MRdobolina

couldnt resist myself:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

YES MAN
I missed this one in the theatres and just saw it on TV a couple of days ago. Jim Carrey was his usual funny self and so was Zooey Deschanel. They make a great quirky couple. I loved the message of the film as well. 9/10


----------



## willowmoon

MRdobolina said:


> couldnt resist myself:



I gotta admit, that was pretty damn funny!


----------



## willowmoon

*Soldier's Girl (2003)* - Based on the true story of the romance between PFC Winchell and transgender performer Calpernia Addams. It's a really good movie and I don't want to ruin elements of the film in terms of plot, although what happens with Winchell later in the film was probably already known by most people, except me. 

Fantastic acting and the movie doesn't hold back anything, and it definitely affected me, highly recommended! 

8.5 out of 10


----------



## HDANGEL15

HUNGER GAMES.........10/10

Having read the Trilogy...I was happy to say I was not in the least disappointed. I was really surprised by the casting of Woody Harelson; I visualized his character as an older, a messy ugly drunk under the bridge type. Woody did a sensational job as usual, all the casting was truly gifted, I also loved the contrasting Capitol in its brilliant colors to the amish-looking grayness of District 12 coal mining's drabness.

I haven't seen many IMAX films, but this was so enjoyable, MAJOR THUMBS UP. Interestingly enough, I thought this would be a chick flick, and it seems men really dig it too.


----------



## AuntHen

Hunger Games 6/10

I almost fell asleep... what happened to the action?!?


----------



## GTAFA

_Young Adult_.... I had no idea what to make of this film, dis-oriented by the trailer. It's one of the best films I've seen this year. Theron is amazing, Diablo Cody's writing has an ear for reality that's completely uncanny. I say 10 out of 10
_
A Dangerous Method_, David Cronenberg's film about Freud & Jung (with lots of Wagner sprinkled in the background, courtesy of Howard Shore's soundtrack) isn't for everyone. If you like Wagner, or are fascinated by the twisted elements in Wagner (such as INCEST), you may like this film. I thought Viggo Mortensen's performance was truly superb. And here I thought he's just a heroic Harrison Ford type; WRONG. Clearly the man is a very thoughtful actor, based on what you see here. I was pleasantly surprised by the film, puzzled that it didn't win more awards (Shore & Mortensen at least, if not Cronenberg). 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

GTAFA said:


> _Young Adult_.... I had no idea what to make of this film, dis-oriented by the trailer. It's one of the best films I've seen this year. Theron is amazing, Diablo Cody's writing has an ear for reality that's completely uncanny. I say 10 out of 10


_

How did Patton do? always have been a fan!_


----------



## GTAFA

Patton Oswalt: steals the film, and is the real moral centre of the picture. I look forward to much more from him. While i understand he's a comic, you'd never know it from this performance.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

GTAFA said:


> Patton Oswalt: steals the film, and is the real moral centre of the picture. I look forward to much more from him. While i understand he's a comic, you'd never know it from this performance.



Wow that sounds great! im glad he did well. Yeah Patton is a comic but can get serious too. He is very talented and under-rated. Im going to see the movie very soon!


----------



## curlyrachel

let me in - 7/10

i haven't seent the swedish original yet (let the right one in), and i'm really not interested in comparing the two. i found this movie to be complex, tender, and innocent, as well as wicked, violent, frightening, and difficult. i LOVE when movies don't answer every question and they DON'T make everything easy to figure out. the young actors in this movie are truly outstanding. they are subtle and nuanced in a way that many adult actors can't seem to achieve.

i won't tell you anything about the movie, because trust me, it's better to go in knowing nothing.


----------



## NewfieGal

Watched friends with benefits only cause there was nothing else on... but I'd give it a 7/10 cause i like romantic comedies


----------



## AuntHen

breaking dawn I -3/10 (yes that's a *negative*)

bad acting, gross, stupid, crap... pretty much like the book.


----------



## Saoirse

Wrath of the Titans... uh like a 7/10

I liked it. Plenty of eye candy, although beautiful Sam Worthington was waaaay hotter in Clash of the Titans. I knew within the first 5 minutes that it wasn't going to be as good as the first one... and it wasn't. But I still liked it! Pretty much the whole cast is YUMMY and I also laughed a few times. It felt like obviously interjected comedic moments, but they worked


----------



## Lovelyone

Cowboys Vs. Aliens I gave it a 7/10 and that's only because of Daniel Craig, Harrison Ford, and Sam Rockwell. The storyline was interesting and I shreiked once or twice at things I did not expect...but its not a movie I would purchase for my own collection.


----------



## smithnwesson

_The Iron Lady_

We liked it and recommend it. Meryl Streep received her 3rd Oscar for her performance, which she really earned. At times I thought they had spiced in film of the real Maggie T., but they didn't: It was just great acting.

8/10

- Jim


----------



## willowmoon

*The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence)*

Hmmmm, what to say about this movie? Well it features a mentally unstable guy that is just creepy looking to me with those eyes of his, perhaps he's related to Benjamin Linus from LOST .... (here's a pic)

View attachment Harvey.jpg


His character doesn't actually say anything in the movie except for a few squeals of delight. Or the occasional moans you hear when he is masturbating with sandpaper. 

Yep.

Sandpaper.

If the first movie didn't bother you, the director goes out of his way to positively make sure this one WILL offend you. Example: one scene involves a newborn's head being crushed underneath a gas pedal. The scene looked particularly fake, but the idea that someone would even film something like this is just disgusting. So pregnant moms ... don't see this film. 

For shock value, I suppose this movie does what it sets out to do. But as an overall film, especially with an odd ending, I was kinda disappointed. 

My score: 2 out of 10.


----------



## freakyfred

The Avengers - 8/10

Very funny and enjoyable. Hulk stole the show.


----------



## Lovelyone

Anonymous- 7/10
I love the premise that Shakespeare may not have been the one who penned all of those glorious stories and sonnets.


----------



## olwen

GTAFA said:


> _Young Adult_.... I had no idea what to make of this film, dis-oriented by the trailer. It's one of the best films I've seen this year. Theron is amazing, Diablo Cody's writing has an ear for reality that's completely uncanny. I say 10 out of 10
> _
> A Dangerous Method_, David Cronenberg's film about Freud & Jung (with lots of Wagner sprinkled in the background, courtesy of Howard Shore's soundtrack) isn't for everyone. If you like Wagner, or are fascinated by the twisted elements in Wagner (such as INCEST), you may like this film. I thought Viggo Mortensen's performance was truly superb. And here I thought he's just a heroic Harrison Ford type; WRONG. Clearly the man is a very thoughtful actor, based on what you see here. I was pleasantly surprised by the film, puzzled that it didn't win more awards (Shore & Mortensen at least, if not Cronenberg). 8.5 out of 10.




I found Young Adult to be utterly forgettable. For weeks after I kept forgetting the name of it and couldn't remember the plot. Then I read an article in I think entertainment weekly, about women finally getting the kinds of comedy roles that men get - that they could be vulgar _and _funny - where Theron was mentioned and then I remembered again vaguely that I saw it. I generally don't find Patton Oswalt funny but I think he was the best thing about that movie.


----------



## balletguy

willowmoon said:


> *The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence)*
> 
> Hmmmm, what to say about this movie? Well it features a mentally unstable guy that is just creepy looking to me with those eyes of his, perhaps he's related to Benjamin Linus from LOST .... (here's a pic)
> 
> View attachment 102061
> 
> 
> His character doesn't actually say anything in the movie except for a few squeals of delight. Or the occasional moans you hear when he is masturbating with sandpaper.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sandpaper.
> 
> If the first movie didn't bother you, the director goes out of his way to positively make sure this one WILL offend you. Example: one scene involves a newborn's head being crushed underneath a gas pedal. The scene looked particularly fake, but the idea that someone would even film something like this is just disgusting. So pregnant moms ... don't see this film.
> 
> For shock value, I suppose this movie does what it sets out to do. But as an overall film, especially with an odd ending, I was kinda disappointed.
> 
> My score: 2 out of 10.



Thanks for the update on this. I am a horror guy, and was curious about this movie. The 1st one was ..well as you know crazy.


----------



## Mishty

For Colored Girls - 10/10

This film ripped my heart out,threw me in front of a bus and even when I wanted to give up and turn away,I could feel something beautiful and uplifting just around the corner. It delivered. I own it as of tonight,and it's the best ten bucks I've spent in weeks.


----------



## penguin

The Avengers - 10/10 I can't fault it. Maybe I'm easy, I don't know. It's one of the best movies I've seen in a long time, and I think I'm crushing on Thor a little. He and Hulk had some of the best lines and moments.


----------



## KHayes666

Drive - 6 out of 10

Contraband 8 out of 10

The Muppets - 7 out of 10

Rango - 6 out of 10


----------



## smithnwesson

This is a really stange but excellent one from 2002. I just finished watching it. Amazon has it streaming for $1.99.

 Confessions of a Dangerous Mind

If you're just a little twisted (as I am), you might like it.

 -Jim


----------



## PamelaLois

penguin said:


> The Avengers - 10/10 I can't fault it. Maybe I'm easy, I don't know. It's one of the best movies I've seen in a long time, and I think I'm crushing on Thor a little. He and Hulk had some of the best lines and moments.


 
Penguin, I totally agree! I loved this movie, I thought the Hulk stole it completely. I also give it a 10/10. I don't think I would have changed a single thing about it. 

Also, if anyone's going to see it, stay through the ENTIRE credits, it will be worth your time...


----------



## BBWbonnie

Last film I watched was, 'The Grey' I am in love with the main actor Liam Neeson so any movie for me with him in it is 10/10 

Plane crashing running away from man eating wolves how can that not be an amazing film!


----------



## Micara

Batman Begins- 10/10

The Dark Knight- 9/10 because I thought it was over and I still had another 40 minutes to go.


----------



## Scorsese86

_The Afventures of Tintin_ - 7/10
I've loved the adventures of Hergè's young reporter and Captain Haddock since my childhood. My expectations were high for Spielberg's 3D motion capture-adaption, and it was a wonderful film... lots of fun and the characters really came to life... but it didn't really click.

_Corman's World_ - 7/10
A legend like Roger Corman certainly was long overdue both an Honorary Oscar and a feature length documentary, and now he has both. Plenty of great stories, both from the man himself, plus Jonathan Demme, Joe Dante, Peter Fonda and a deeply moved Jack Nicholson - all who can thank Corman for their big break. It's a wonderful tribute, but 95 minutes it's too short a runtime for someone like Corman.

_Red_ - 6/10
I feel like I am repeating myself this post: again, it's an entertaining and fun film, but I expected more. A great cast, (John Malkovich is hilarious, and the love story between Helen Mirren and Brian Cox is wonderful), but with such a cast you'd sit there by the end, thinking, "that's all?".


----------



## KHayes666

Resident Evil 4


Albert Wesker Baby 7 out of 10


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

may 6- The Avengers 10

April 20- Three stooges 5 

April 15- The cabin in the woods- 7


----------



## HeavyDuty24

New Year's Eve

6/10

Not a bad movie, but there were too many people's stories going on for them to truely invest an interest, just flipped from person to person. Although i think that is a good idea, but know how to balance it if you are going to go down that road. The music was fun, some good and classic tunes here and there, and a pretty good cast that played the parts. The storyline was kinda simple, but it got the point across i guess. Some characters actually had decent chemistry. In the end i just think this movie had alot of potential but didn't build upon it like it could have...


----------



## Lamia

Avengers 10/10

best movie I've seen in a long time. I was entertained and rivoted. I cried and laughed and applauded at the end. What more can you ask from a film?


----------



## mel

haywire...3/10


----------



## Matt L.

DARK SHADOWS : Tim Burtons reinvention of the popular late 1960s gothic soap opera is a very charming but patchy compilation of eccentric characters painted on an eerie canvas. 
The screenwriters, 4 in all, obviously had a good time churning the fundamental elements of the soap opera, peppered with witty dialogue while the photography is breathtakingly scenic and hauntingly beautiful. The cast, including split second cameos by a few original actors and horror film veteran Christopher Lee, is on target but the most interesting subject, Victoria Bouchard (Eva Green) seems largely neglected. A hard 7 out of 10.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dark Shadows - 6/10

Better than I expected, but not great. The scenery was nice and the story ok. I'd go as a half price matinee or wait for the DVD.


----------



## KHayes666

Jumpin Jack Flash

HILARIOUS. Whoopi, Jon Lovitz and Carol Kane are nonstop laughs and it was more entertaining than I thought it would be.

9 out of 10 (one point off for the obligatory T and A that's not there)


----------



## SD007

Womb - 9/10

This movie was beautifully shot and different from what people usually see today. The story is also interesting, yet uncomfortable, with pleasant acting.


And the Doctor is in it!


----------



## EMH1701

Avengers, 9.0. Finally saw it today. Not quite perfect, but close enough. I do want to see the 45 minutes they supposedly cut out of it.


----------



## EMH1701

SD007 said:


> Womb - 9/10
> 
> This movie was beautifully shot and different from what people usually see today. The story is also interesting, yet uncomfortable, with pleasant acting.
> 
> 
> And the Doctor is in it!



Which one? David Tennant?


----------



## SD007

EMH1701 said:


> Which one? David Tennant?




Naaaw, Matt Smith.


----------



## AuntHen

Young Goethe In Love (German with subtitles) 8/10

Pretty good acting, beautiful scenery, and a depressing love story that helped his first book get published (so the story said)


----------



## Lovelyone

The Restless--Korean with subtitles 8/10

It was a visually attractive action/fantasy with really beautiful special effects. The movie is about a warrior who (with the help of an angel who is his former love but has no recollection of him) gets trapped in Mid-heaven while he is still alive. TO get into heaven he has to battle demons who have decided to take over mid heaven.


----------



## willowmoon

*The Avengers (2012)* Well I saw this movie Friday night and for all of the hype that this movie has enjoyed, and with the phenomenal box office success, I was poised to watch one hell of a movie! 

And ..... I was rather let down. Yes, I'm in the minority, but I gotta say that I found the movie to be quite lacking as far as a compelling plot was concerned. The action scenes, no doubt, are nothing short of amazing, I won't lie. But there was nothing in this movie that convinced me that Joss Whedon directed this. Certainly no echoes of "Serenity" in this film. For as good as the "Captain America" film was last year, I was disappointed that his character wasn't featured prominently much at all. 

With a movie like Batman: The Dark Knight, it really raised the bar for which all other "comic book" movies are judged, at least for me. And maybe it's an unfair comparison. Oddly, I'm more of a Marvel guy than a DC guy, but "Dark Knight" was brilliant. It's gritty, it's dark, the movie just f**king pulls you in. But I wasn't feeling it with "The Avengers." 

Sadly, I have to give it a 4 out of 10. Let the hate-filled PM's begin!

*The Hunger Games (2012)* The second movie in the double feature that I saw on Friday night .... at least with this one I really wasn't expecting much of a movie, so I can honestly say it met my expectations. The acting was ok at best and a predictable, tepid plot challenged my ability to stay awake through the whole film. It's a direct-to-DVD movie with a Hollywood budget, and wouldn't be worth watching even as a rental. 

I'd have to give it a 2 out of 10.


----------



## KHayes666

Bloodfist 2 out of 10


Had a smoking hot blonde girl, some decent karate action, Billy Blanks kicking ass, a HILARIOUS segment where Don Wilson can hear one guy over a psychotic crowd and a little T and A.

Other than that it was awful.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KHayes666 said:


> Bloodfist 2 out of 10
> 
> 
> Had a smoking hot blonde girl, some decent karate action, Billy Blanks kicking ass, a HILARIOUS segment where Don Wilson can hear one guy over a psychotic crowd and a little T and A.
> 
> Other than that it was awful.



The first Bloodfist owns the most.


----------



## mel

The Avengers 3D 8.7/10


----------



## KHayes666

HeavyDuty24 said:


> The first Bloodfist owns the most.



The second was more entertaining, least it had an original story behind it.

The first pretty much combined the plots to Kickboxer, Bloodspot and The Big Boss (aka Fists of Fury) then rolled it into one.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KHayes666 said:


> The second was more entertaining, least it had an original story behind it.
> 
> The first pretty much combined the plots to Kickboxer, Bloodspot and The Big Boss (aka Fists of Fury) then rolled it into one.



I actually agree in alot of ways, guess i love the first one so much cause it had my man Billy Blanks in it.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Sweet Smell of Success_ - 9/10

Another classic I've never seen before... until now. Wow: New York in b&w, cool jazz soundtrack and Burt Lancaster as the meanest s.o.b. you'd ever imagine.

_Son, I don't relish shooting a mosquito with an elephant gun, so why don't you just shuffle along?_

It's a really dark comedy, a satire about the very few who has the world by its balls, (Lancaster), and the many, many suckers in this world who will do anything to get close to them, and hopefully inherit their throne, (Tony Curtis).


----------



## AuntHen

The Women on the 6th Floor or Les femmes du 6ème étage (in French and a bit of Castillian-Spanish with subtitles) 9.5/10

Cute. Funny. Heart warming. Great acting. I wished things had worked out differently between the main character and his wife but other than that I really loved this movie!


----------



## SuperMishe

Larry Crowne 8/10
Better than I thought it would be. I truly enjoy Tom Hanks. Julia Roberts - meh.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Mirror Mirror -- 4/10

It was funny and the costumes were magnificent. The plot was crap. I figured out the twist ending 40 minutes before it happened because I knew who was in the movie and somebody had failed to show up yet.

Did I mention how amazing the costumes were? They were totally worth my $2 at the cheap theater.


----------



## Micara

A Separation 8.5/10


----------



## GTAFA

I saw _Seeking Justice_ with Nicholas Cage. I came upon this movie at a friend's house, fresh from seeing Andy Samberg do Cage on Saturday Night Live: in other words, with little expectation. But i was pleasantly surprised. The film easily held my attention --it should if it's going to be a good thriller-- and Cage did a good job. 
7.5 out of 10.


----------



## willowmoon

*Wrath of the Titans (2012)* Saw the sequel to the "Clash of the Titans" remake late last night with my youngest son at the Budget Cinema and I have to say I really enjoyed this film. It wasn't necessarily the deepest in plot, but the special effects were really well done. I thought it was more enjoyable than "The Avengers" was as well, and it was an overall better film than "Clash" was, also. Just an overall enjoyable film and definitely glad I went. 

Rating: 7 out of 10.


----------



## Micara

*We Need to Talk About Kevin* 8/10


----------



## willowmoon

Did anybody outside of the U.S. see "Prometheus" yet? It's due out on Friday here in the States, so I'm curious what your reviews are. The general consensus of most of the online reviews that I've read is that it's visually amazing to watch, but the plot was average at best, although I heard Fassbender's performance was brilliant.


----------



## KHayes666

willowmoon said:


> Did anybody outside of the U.S. see "Prometheus" yet? It's due out on Friday here in the States, so I'm curious what your reviews are. The general consensus of most of the online reviews that I've read is that it's visually amazing to watch, but the plot was average at best, although I heard Fassbender's performance was brilliant.



Is it really a prequel to Alien or is it a separate movie that's just similar to the storyline?


----------



## willowmoon

KHayes666 said:


> Is it really a prequel to Alien or is it a separate movie that's just similar to the storyline?



From what I've heard, it's somewhat of a prequel to "Alien" time-wise, but it doesn't feature any of the typical Alien stuff like chestbursters, eggs, facehuggers, etc. But apparently the movie is set in the same "universe," if you will .... as the Weyland corporation is involved in it.


----------



## Micara

Gone- 7/10. DIdn't like the ending.

Avengers- 8/10. I liked Captain America better. I am going to marry Captain America.


----------



## Scorsese86

_Men in Black III_ - 6/10
I liked the first one a lot, and loathed the second. The third one was fun, brainless entertainment, a decent summer blockbuster. Ok, the script isn't bulletproof, rather the opposite, and the 3D was mostly a gimmick, it wasn't like this movie _had_ to be in 3D, but since it's "in" these days, I guess they had to do it. The best thing about the whole movie was Josh Brolin, who was absolutely outstanding.

Oh, and "mommy, the president drank my chocolate milk!"


----------



## kaylaisamachine

*The Chernobyl Diaries - 6/10* 

There was some good build up and suspense, but it lacked a decent plot and the ending was horrible. My best friend and I thought up another ending that would have made the movie so much more worthwhile. If you like to be just scared, then go see it, otherwise, it was a bit of a disappointment. 

*Men in Black 3 - 8/10*

I absolutely loved it. I even cried a little during the movie. It was a little corny at times, but it was a great movie regardless.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Snow White and the Huntsman 9/10

I really enjoyed seeing this dark twist from the usual. So glad I saw it on screen, since the effects are awesome. Looking forward to the sequel


----------



## mel

Act of Valor 8.5/10


----------



## KHayes666

ConnieLynn said:


> Snow White and the Huntsman 9/10
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing this dark twist from the usual. So glad I saw it on screen, since the effects are awesome. Looking forward to the sequel



I'm looking forward to Christopher Columbus and the pirates of the carribean.

Then....Thomas Jefferson and The 40 Thieves

followed by Braveheart 2: George Washington with a vengeance.


----------



## Lovelyone

The Sea Inside--8.5/10 Spanish with english subtitles. Javier Bardem...wow. Such a touching movie about the first quadreplegic man who sued his government for a right to die by euthanization. Made me cry.


----------



## ConnieLynn

KHayes666 said:


> I'm looking forward to Christopher Columbus and the pirates of the carribean.
> 
> Then....Thomas Jefferson and The 40 Thieves
> 
> followed by Braveheart 2: George Washington with a vengeance.



It's a twist on a fairy tale that already has numerous different versions -- not at all in the class of rewriting history.


----------



## bigpapi4u

john carter-10/10 i really liked the story and the princes was hot!!lol


----------



## willowmoon

KHayes666 said:


> I'm looking forward to Christopher Columbus and the pirates of the carribean.
> 
> Then....Thomas Jefferson and The 40 Thieves
> 
> followed by Braveheart 2: George Washington with a vengeance.



All of these look like potential Uwe Boll/Michael Bay collaborations in the making. 

Anyhoo, onto *Prometheus (2012)* .... well I did manage to FINALLY see this in the theater. The film is visually gorgeous to watch, especially in 3D ... it's the first movie I've seen since "Avatar" that made decent use of 3D, not that post-production 3D crap that gets added to other films. So don't be cheap, pay the extra $2 or $3 for the 3D, it's worth it!

As far as the movie itself, it's kinda slow paced for the first half of the film, much like Ridley Scott's own "Alien." But then things pick up considerably afterwards. It's an extremely interesting film, but there's not the sense of dread that you get from the first "Alien" film. Also for every question that gets answered, ten more unanswered questions come up ... no surprise that one of the main writers from "Lost" (Damon Lindelof) co-wrote the screenplay for Prometheus. So when you go see this movie, please understand that not all of the plot points get resolved by the end of the film, and it looks like a sequel is certainly a possibility, depending on box office returns and BluRay/DVD sales I would imagine. 

It's a very good sci-fi movie, just not a GREAT sci-fi movie, but far better than most of the crap out there on the big screen this summer so far.

I'll give this one an 7.5 out of 10, if you're not seeing it in 3D ... but the 3D makes it an 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## Deacone

I really really enjoyed* Prometheus* and I can't wait for the next one because there has been so many questions left unanswered!


----------



## Micara

Wanderlust- 6/10 mostly because of the people from "The State".

Jeff, Who Lives at Home- 7/10 I love Jason Segel, even when he's doofy.


----------



## Mathias

Prometheus 4/10

Oh hey guys, let's go to space in the middle of freaking nowhere, bring barely anything to defend ourselves from potential hostility and screw around with everything on the planet- FOR SCIENCE! It's ok though! They have the same DNA as us so they don't like, hate us or anything, right? Right?! None of the characters were even the slightest bit likable or developed, and caused me not to care what happened to them. Someone also needs to tell Ridley Scott to dial it back on the deafening of orchestral scores. I thought I was going to go deaf at the end.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

The last movie I saw was the Avengers! Absolutely 10/10! My new favourite movie!


----------



## KHayes666

That's My Boy 10 out of 10

It is the most crude, offensive and downright disgusting movie I have ever seen and I couldn't stop laughing the entire time. This movie makes Animal House, Stripes, Fast Times and even 40 Year Old Virgin seem like Disney movies in comparison. The raunch factor is nonstop throughout the whole movie and if you're not into crude humor you will most likely leave the theater after 10 minutes.

Plus it has one of the best soundtracks ever and an all-star cast which makes it one of the best I've ever seen. 

If you're looking for Citizen Kane, get lost.


----------



## GTAFA

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: i saw it twice. The first time, had some doubts, left me feeling quite disturbed, conflicted. Yet --come to think of it-- how could its subject make one feel good? happy? content? i know some people trashed it. It's a deep film, with some good performances. 8 out of 10


----------



## Lovelyone

Snow White and the Huntsman-7/10
Not sure what all the hype was about. It was an okay movie but having Kristen Stewart play the "fairest of the land" just didn't work for me.


----------



## mel

conviction 10/10


----------



## gunther

"The Sitter" gets a seven.


----------



## Lovelyone

John Carter-4/10 I don't even know what to say about this one except if you combined Dune, The Chronicles of Riddick, Star Wars:Attack of the Clones, and the muppet movie all together you would have a better movie than this one.


----------



## willowmoon

Lovelyone said:


> John Carter-4/10 I don't even know what to say about this one except if you combined Dune, The Chronicles of Riddick, Star Wars:Attack of the Clones, and the muppet movie all together you would have a better movie than this one.



Ouch. 
. .


----------



## toni

Lovelyone said:


> Snow White and the Huntsman-7/10
> Not sure what all the hype was about. It was an okay movie but having Kristen Stewart play the "fairest of the land" just didn't work for me.



OMG, a 7 is too kind. The movie lacked direction. It was way too long. Stewart is very pretty but hard to watch. She looks constipated. 
Was it a goof or did you notice characters that had been killed during the movie at the crowning?


----------



## Lovelyone

toni said:


> OMG, a 7 is too kind. The movie lacked direction. It was way too long. Stewart is very pretty but hard to watch. She looks constipated.
> Was it a goof or did you notice characters that had been killed during the movie at the crowning?



I think what happened for me was that I watched a worse movie before I watched this one and it looked better by default. I agree with the Kristen Stewart comment. I just feel like they could have picked someone a little prettier and a whole lot better at acting. I loved the idea of Charlize Theron as the queen--but there was a point in the movie where she was yelling at her incompetent brother...she screams the words like they are on a cue card behind the camera. I wondered out loud why the director didn't make her do that shot a second time...cos it truly was ham acting and she's so much better than that as an actor.


----------



## toni

I thought she did a great job with the yelling and screaming but then it got annoying. How many times could she throw those fits? lol


----------



## PamelaLois

*Brave*9/10 Loved it. Beautiful, artistic, technologically brilliant. It's amazing what Pixar can do. Good story about a tough independant woman. Not some simpering princess/child that has to rely on a man for her livelihood. 

And it has Craig Ferguson in a voice part, too!


----------



## PamelaLois

Magic Mike 5/10

The only reason it gets even a 5 is for the naked guys, especially Joe Manganiello. Particularly him. Other than that it was a complete meh.

I did find it hilarious when the old folks walked out in a snit saying the movie was too "dirty". I mean, seriously? Didn't they even do any recon to see what the movie was about or did they just randomly pick a movie.


----------



## smithnwesson

Act of Valor. Ya'll might not like it, but they did what they were trying to do very well. 8/10

- Jim


----------



## ConnieLynn

PamelaLois said:


> *Brave*9/10 Loved it. Beautiful, artistic, technologically brilliant. It's amazing what Pixar can do. Good story about a tough independant woman. Not some simpering princess/child that has to rely on a man for her livelihood.
> 
> And it has Craig Ferguson in a voice part, too!



Did you see it in 3D? I typically dislike 3D unless it's exceptional, so wondering which version to see this weekend.


----------



## Micara

Magic Mike 7/10

The story was meh, but honestly I didn't really care. It was visually appealing.


----------



## AuntHen

One Fall (cheaply made Indie film) 8/10

not too shabby for a low budget film and unknowns... I think it was filmed in Canada but not sure (I always love Canadian film locations, especially when they try to pass it off as somewhere in the U.S. but you know it is Canada) 


* and a little tangent here but for some reason, I pronounce my "ou" words... like couch, out, etc. with a Canadian accent. I do not know if it is because I watched Anne of Green Gables or Kids In The Hall too much growing up but it is very weird... and I like it


----------



## Micara

fat9276 said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> * and a little tangent here but for some reason, I pronounce my "ou" words... like couch, out, etc. with a Canadian accent. I do not know if it is because I watched Anne of Green Gables or Kids In The Hall too much growing up but it is very weird... and I like it



I do that too, especially with the word "sorry"... I always say "Soar-ry"


----------



## PamelaLois

ConnieLynn said:


> Did you see it in 3D? I typically dislike 3D unless it's exceptional, so wondering which version to see this weekend.



I saw the 3D. It was worth the couple extra bucks, for me. I like 3D.


----------



## MRdobolina

prometheus 

not going to give it a grade ... it was so good and so bad all at the same time


----------



## KHayes666

MRdobolina said:


> prometheus
> 
> not going to give it a grade ... it was so good and so bad all at the same time



I'm with this assessment. Basically it was the plot to both Alien and Aliens put together into one big mess. The characters themselves weren't really all that enjoyable either except for maybe the Captain.


----------



## GTAFA

_Mr Popper's Penguins_. It's pretty old-fashioned in a lot of ways, even if the CGI makes it new. Jim Carrey is a lot like the lawyer dad in _Liar Liar_ but without the plot device of magic forcing him to change. There are a number of places where it's hard to believe because the story is like a cartoon (but then again, we've seen cartoon characters walk off a cliff and they go in a straight line, then freeze there while they realize: and only then do they fall). Even so it's a movie that left me feeling really good, like a throwback to another time. 8 out of 10. The movie is meant for children, and today its simplicity was exactly what i needed: like comfort food for the soul.


----------



## rellis10

Contact

I'm on a real Sci-Fi kick recently, perhaps because of my recent yearnings to start writing some stuff in this genre. Anyway, I found a whole bunch of sci-fi's I haven't seen and started watching.

I found it fascinating, though the message of the movie can be a little over-stated at times. The acting is great and the pacing is good, even if it goes on perhaps a little too long.

The whole science-vs-faith idea has been done before and since but this gives a genuinely enjoyable and thoughtful take on it (Yes, leaning toward the Science aspect... what do you expect, it was written by Carl Sagan).

Overall, I'd give it 8/10.


----------



## GTAFA

Madagascar 3 ....a film i expected to love, didn't disappoint, particularly when seen in the company of my grand-daughter. While it's a kids' film i think i laughed more and louder than she did. I am a complete sucker for films that manipulate our emotions (see Mr Popper below...). Give this one a 10 out of 10.


----------



## needgoodname

Brave. 

At the drive in w/ the wife and 2 kids. It was ok, not the best pxar movie. Decent story, great interation between the parents and daughter without any of the stupid/incompitent parent or kids. Both were good characters and a good resolution. The movie was just so-so though, not on my to buy list.


----------



## Mishty

Magic Mike - 5/10

too much plot and not enough nudity.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> Magic Mike - 5/10
> 
> too much plot and not enough nudity.



Don't they know that we just want them to look pretty?


----------



## KHayes666

Knock Out 6 out of 10

Basically combine the plots of Karate Kid and Rocky and you get this. Stone Cold Steve Austin plays an ex-boxer turned high school janitor who mentors the new school nerd as he tries to stand up to the school bully who convieniently is the "state champion" in boxing.

To his credit, the actor who played the nerd did it to perfection. Unfortunately that also meant me screaming at the tv half the movie as he repeatedly got his ass kicked for being too slow.

The only complaint I really have is since when do high school's have BOXING teams? If there are some out there then I sure as hell went to the wrong high school.

Without giving away the ending, its predictable but realistic making the movie a cliche but watchable. Oh and there's the obligatory love plot but luckily it only takes up about 5 minutes


----------



## Blackjack

*Prometheus*

I had a lot of problems with this film, but I liked it anyway. I'm hoping that an extended cut will be released soon that helps to explain some of the stuff that, at the moment, feels like plot holes.

That said, it's probably the most visually astonishing film I've ever seen (far surpassing _Avatar_ and just clearing the bar set by the creation sequences in Terence Malick's _Tree of Life_), and Michael Fassbender was phenomenal.

*6 out of 10*, and it pains me to say that about a Ridley Scott film.


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> *Prometheus*
> 
> I had a lot of problems with this film, but I liked it anyway. I'm hoping that an extended cut will be released soon that helps to explain some of the stuff that, at the moment, feels like plot holes.
> 
> That said, it's probably the most visually astonishing film I've ever seen (far surpassing _Avatar_ and just clearing the bar set by the creation sequences in Terence Malick's _Tree of Life_), and Michael Fassbender was phenomenal.
> 
> *6 out of 10*, and it pains me to say that about a Ridley Scott film.



Most of the plot holes stem from the movie writers tried to combine the plots of Alien and Aliens into one. The whole "creators" plot at the end was an original but they didn't explain it enough.


----------



## willowmoon

Blackjack said:


> *Prometheus*
> 
> I had a lot of problems with this film, but I liked it anyway. I'm hoping that an extended cut will be released soon that helps to explain some of the stuff that, at the moment, feels like plot holes.



You're in luck ... Ridley Scott is apparently working on an extended cut that will have at least 20 minutes reincorporated into the film, plus there'll be around 30 minutes of deleted scenes and it is supposed to be released on October 9th.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> You're in luck ... Ridley Scott is apparently working on an extended cut that will have at least 20 minutes reincorporated into the film, plus there'll be around 30 minutes of deleted scenes and it is supposed to be released on October 9th.



This news excites me almost as much as the latest from CERN.


----------



## KHayes666

Mr and Mrs Smith

Saw this while I was up in New Hampshire and the only thing I have to say is Vince Vaughn needed more screen time.


----------



## Mathias

The Amazing Spiderman


9/10

I thoroughly enjoyed this movie from start to finish. Everyone fit into their roles perfectly. Sally Fields as Aunt May didn't convince me though. I doubt anyone would have minded if Rosemary Harris had come back as her again. Still a very good movie though.


----------



## willowmoon

*We Need to Talk About Kevin (2011)*

Solid acting performances from everyone involved in the film, although it's still hard to picture John C. Reilly in a serious role, but somehow he managed to make it work. As the end credits appeared, the first thing I thought to myself was merely this .... "depressed yet?" It's an interesting enough film, although why this particularly disturbed child never saw a psychiatrist or psychologist throughout the years is beyond me, which kind of brought down the plausibility level for me. 

It's a good enough rental film as it's one of those types of films where you really only need to see it the one time.

I'd give it a 5 out of 10.


----------



## moore2me

Well due to the heat in Arkansas, I have been confined to my house with my cast. I am taking out my frustrations by watching horror/sci-fi movies.

So far, the best (or the most horrifying) have been . . . 

The Priest 7/10 - Great motorcycle special effects, good western theme woven in and excellent twist on vampires (including new forms). I watched it twice.

The Thing - 7/10 This is a remake of John Carpenter's version. It was released in 2011. Moves a little slow at first, but when it starts rolling, the monsters are boffo. The monsters rule.


----------



## rellis10

moore2me said:


> The Thing - 7/10 This is a remake of John Carpenter's version. It was released in 2011. Moves a little slow at first, but when it starts rolling, the monsters are boffo. The monsters rule.



Hmmm, I didn't think this was a remake, I thought it was meant to be a prequel type thing to the original. That said, I haven't seen it, just going on what I've heard.


----------



## Blackjack

rellis10 said:


> Hmmm, I didn't think this was a remake, I thought it was meant to be a prequel type thing to the original. That said, I haven't seen it, just going on what I've heard.



Prequel indeed. That's why the scenes interspersed with the credits are the opening sequence of the original.


----------



## moore2me

rellis10 said:


> Hmmm, I didn't think this was a remake, I thought it was meant to be a prequel type thing to the original. That said, I haven't seen it, just going on what I've heard.





Blackjack said:


> Prequel indeed. That's why the scenes interspersed with the credits are the opening sequence of the original.



Thanks for clearing this up guys. I wondered what was going on with the credits at the end. It never occured to me that the two movies were connected. I wasn't sure because the monster seemed more powerful and more agressive.


----------



## SD007

*ATTACK THE BLOCK - 9/10*

Really good! I was looking for a movie to watch & found this on demand. I wasn't expecting much, but it turned out to be a unique film with action, slick music, and fun characters.

It's about a gang in South London that encounters an alien attack. I didn't feel much for the gang at first, but as the film went on they really grew on me


----------



## GTAFA

*Goon* with Liev Schreiber is a surprisingly good movie. I knew i'd like it (it's a hockey movie...!), but like its main character, it has a lot of heart. 8 out of 10.


----------



## pdesil071189

The Amazing Spider Man 9/10 

Alot better than i expected it to be. I hope they take this version in the right direction.


----------



## Mishty

GTAFA said:


> *Goon* with Liev Schreiber is a surprisingly good movie. I knew i'd like it (it's a hockey movie...!), but like its main character, it has a lot of heart. 8 out of 10.



Goon - *9/10* 
It really was a great flick. I have a weakness for sport/hockey movies and this one was badass with a touch of cute. 

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter - *7.5/10*

I only agreed to see this so my teenage cousins could(thanks R-rating) and I liked it! It wasn't all romantic and shit,I mean yeah there was romance but the vampires were ugly monsters and that was a change. I liked the tie in with the Civil War and I loved the badassery and the plot twists.


----------



## Lovelyone

Prometheus- 6/10 I watched this movie twice because i fell asleep the first time I tried to watch it. I found it to be a bit predictable except at the end where the lady scientist said, "I don't want to fix it to go home. I want to go where they are." I also found myself wondering what exactly was the purpose of having Charlize Theron in this movie. Her part was so small that it could have very easily been written out (or written around). I dunno something felt OFF about this movie.

Clash of the Titans- 8/10. I enjoyed it very much

Wrath of the Titans-7/10. Followed up Clash with this one. It was pretty good and Liam Neeson and Ralph Feinnes in God togas can get a girls heart a pumpin.


----------



## AuntHen

*Snow White and the Huntsman* 7.5/10

Nice scenery, music, special effects (bit Lord of the Rings-esque), acting was pretty good. I have loved Kristen Stewart since she was acting as a kid. She plays teen/young adult angst well (if you don't believe me just watch "Speak"). I am not sure she is right for these fantasy-adventure roles but she was OK. Charlize Theron is *amazing* no matter what she does!


*I really wanted more scenes in the Dark Forest and with the Fairies...


----------



## Deven

pdesil071189 said:


> The Amazing Spider Man 9/10
> 
> Alot better than i expected it to be. I hope they take this version in the right direction.



Agreed. Saw it last night 9/10.


----------



## Ellie81

Big Miracle- 7/10

A very kind-hearted movie, especially if you have a warm spot in your heart for animals. Based on a true story. Liked it a lot.


----------



## KHayes666

moore2me said:


> Thanks for clearing this up guys. I wondered what was going on with the credits at the end. It never occured to me that the two movies were connected. I wasn't sure because the monster seemed more powerful and more agressive.



That's what always drives me nuts about prequels that come out decades after the original movies featuring modern day technology. The monsters in the originals look far inferior because of today's technology even though its supposed to be BEFORE the original storyline.

Like the special effects in the new Star Wars trilogy were far superior to the original trilogy which was supposed to take place 30 years later.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

KHayes666 said:


> That's what always drives me nuts about prequels that come out decades after the original movies featuring modern day technology. The monsters in the originals look far inferior because of today's technology even though its supposed to be BEFORE the original storyline.
> 
> Like the special effects in the new Star Wars trilogy were far superior to the original trilogy which was supposed to take place 30 years later.



I can see your point, as this is a point that many people make. But the choices are, either don't make the movie or, make the movie using the "inferior looking technology" that was used in the original. I think doing that would just piss people off more. "Why does everything look so old? it's 2012, c'mon poeple." 

It's kind of a catch 22.


----------



## Saoirse

The Amazing Spiderman 9/10

Loved it. but I would rename it to DENIS LEARY KICKS ASS. I didnt even know he was in it, but he totally made my night! 

Great story, great characters, great cast... this Spidey is way more likeable than Maguire and Emma Stone was sweet (even though she was playing the same character she ALWAYS plays)

Im no Spiderman nerd, but how come he wasn't given the web shooter wrist thingy when he was bitten? And also, the Lizard dude wasnt that intimidating... but I have such a raging lady boner for Rhys Ifans, that I didnt care.:eat2:

Ted 6

Kinda funny... I wasnt almost shitting my pants like I am when I watch Family Guy (yea I know, this isnt FG, but when you're Seth MacFarlane... everything you do will be compared to FG), but there were some righteous parts that had me doing that "omg did they really say that, cause its fucking funny as shit, but super offensive and I would get my ass beat if it was me" laughing and the "haha poop jokes" laughing. Annndddd Marky Mark and Mila. enough-fucking-said.


----------



## J34

Dark Knight Rises: 10/10

Fantastic end to the Dark Knight series. The film is nearly 3hrs long, but Nolan wastes not one second of it. At the end of it all, you felt there should be more, but unfortunately no . Nolan does a superb job, and the cinematography is fantastic. So much happening in every scene, will take more than one view to get it all in. 

What I enjoyed the most was the plot, as it took a handful of surprising turns (I will leave it at that no spoilers here), but most importantly this film brought a closure to Bruce Wayne's personal struggles/demons that he has burdened himself with through his life (as the series have shown). There was no mention of the Joker (as Nolan didn't want to bring him up in respect to Ledger's death), but there was no need as the plot works more directly to Dent's death and how it set up the peaceful period in the city of Gotham 8yrs later.

The entire cast is superb and a joy to watch working together. Anne Hathaway plays a fantastic Catwoman, don't think anyone could have done better. Tom Hardy plays a great villain in Bane, he is big and menacing and the voice though a bit hard to get used to at first works great. The fighting scenes with Batman and him are just fantastic. Nolan was right in following the comic series, as Bane was considered Batman's greatest adversary. Joseph Gordon-Levitt plays a great Blake as a young and cunning cop, that works with Jim Gordon (Gary Oldman).

The action scenes are what we come to expect from Nolan in this series, as nothing is left out. The action stays grounded in our reality, making all the more believeable. There are moments that will leave you awestruck from the action. The landscape shots incorparate and add to the scope of what is going on, and they are inserted in key moments.

My only small complaint was that the ending was a bit rushed as the seperate storylines at the end began to meander and then muddle together. Though I feel that those ends were tied up very well. 

The best part of the film were the last finishing minutes of the movie. Which to me made it one of if not the most satisfying ending to a film/series that I've ever seen.

So stop reading this, and go and watch it! You won't be disappointed. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack

*The Dark Knight Rises*

Better even than _The Dark Knight_. I was blown away. It's been years since I've been in a theater where a film received so much applause and much longer since I've seen a film so deserving of it.


----------



## GTAFA

_Friends with Kids_ didn't seem to make much of an impression, which is odd considering that most of the principals were there for _Bridesmaids. _We have another couple made up of Kristen Wiig & John Hamm, this time in subsidiary roles. Maya Rudolph is paired off with the guy who was the cop in _Bridesmaids_ (Chris O'Dowd). But then again, this film isn't the same sort of film. The leads? not big stars. Adam Scott & Jennifer Westfeldt. (i can hear you say WHO???) But you've seen them before, just not in leading roles (Adam Scott is in _Monster in Law_ for instance). I like that choice: to let two good actors who aren't stars carry a film. They're actually really good, even if that was maybe the difference between making some money and making big big bucks (as _Bridesmaids_ did)

It's a romantic comedy i guess... It's a bit hard to read, maybe because it's unconventional in many ways. There are funny moments, but that's not all. I'd recommend seeing it so long as you don't go in with high expectations. 8 out of 10.


----------



## Webmaster

Brave, the latest Pixar movie. It was very nice and quite enjoyable, but also, alas, made me feel like Pixar's streak in the sun (already marred by the Cars 2 clunker) may be coming to an end. Maybe it's because Steve is no longer with us, maybe it's just that things change, but as is, I am pretty sure the comparatively simplistic new Dream Works Ice Age flick is going to demolish Brave at the box office.

Why? Maybe because it's just not quite clear what computer animation can/should do next. Compared to the simple, limited world of Toy Story with its (then) stunning visuals based on just a few objects, Brave is dazzling and hugely more complex. But that is perhaps also its problem: for quite some time, state-of-the-art CGIs have made certain to never let the audience forget that they are animations after all, by making sure people don't look like real people, proportions remained cartoonish, and so on. Remember, the one flick that tried to go for absolute reality (Final Fantasy) so totally bombed despite its perfection that it took down its very creators) that no one else ever attempted to do it. But parts of Brave do.

So between a vast, convoluted plot and a crossroads of technical perfection, I am not sure if Pixar managed to do it this time. And I also perceived a more than subtle whiff of Disney, as if they had really tried to make it more Disney and less Pixar.

We'll see. But, overall, I think the grand Pixar days are over.


----------



## Saoirse

The Dark Knight Rises 5/10

I thought it was the lamest of the 3. 

Bane was NOT as awesome as he was made out to be. I thought maybe he would be a little more insane and bloodthirsty. And his voice? WTF? How the fuck did Gandalf the Grey get into a Batman movie? Srsly, I spent half of the movie asking my brother "WTF did Sir Ian McKellan just say?"

Batman was a big pussy through the whole ordeal. I wanted to slap him. Anne Hathaway was great, but her badassness got a little annoying as the movie went on. And it was full of ridick one liners.

What did I love? GARY OLDMAN. I love that they finally have a really cool Comish, not some bumbling idiot whose only role was to flip the switch on the Bat light. The Comish really kicks ass.

And Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Loved him! And I was incredibly happy that my prediction about him was RIGHT! I want to see more of him. And did anyone else get a little creeped out when they realized that he looks a lot like Heath Ledger?


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

I saw dark knight rises last night and I would give it 8/10. I'm going to see batman begins next so hopefully it might clear some things up. 

I personally love joker and don't think bane is a big villain so my favourite is still the 2nd one. Also, I felt that Anne did a good job but the direction for the character of catwoman was wrong. Need more cattyness lol.


----------



## KHayes666

Dark Night Rises 7 out of 10

No Joker, no 8-10 rating. Sorry


----------



## PamelaLois

The Dark Knight Rises - 9/10

I loved it. I also thought Joseph Gordon-Levitt was fabulous, and agree that Gary Oldman kicks major ass as the Commissioner. I can't wait til the next installment......


----------



## supersizebbw

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel - 6.5/10 (it was entertaining to some degree but could have been better?)


----------



## Shosh

I just watched Bride Wars with Kate Hudson who I love, and Anne Hathaway.
It was fun and I enjoyed it. 8 out of 10.


----------



## KHayes666

Listerine: The Motion Picture


Worst...movie...ever


----------



## GTAFA

_Genius Within: the Inner Life of Glenn Gould _is a documentary i saw last night. It's full of wonderful music played by Gould, a reclusive genius who died very young, at the age of 50. The film left me feeling very sad, not realizing that he'd been through such tortured relationships, and was medicated for depression. This isn't a superficial celebration of a musician. 9 out of 10.


----------



## Deven

The Woman in Black: 2/10.

If I wasn't scared, it wasn't scary.


----------



## Scorsese86

Has anyone seen _Rock of Ages_?
I haven't seen it yet, and it does open here for a few weeks, but I want some info.


----------



## KHayes666

Scorsese86 said:


> Has anyone seen _Rock of Ages_?
> I haven't seen it yet, and it does open here for a few weeks, but I want some info.



I refuse to.

Sounds like a geeky, nerdy Glee version of one of the greatest eras in sex rock.


----------



## largenlovely

Having a movie night

1) Journey 2 the Mystical Island - my sister watched it with her kids and told me it was cute and it was. There was some beautiful scenery as well. The movie was ok if you take it for what it is...complete fantasy fiction with absolutely no room for any type of logic.
5/10

2) 21 Jump Street - I love Jonah Hill. He is always awesome  it had some pretty funny moments. Jonah Hill automatically bumps it up another point for me.
7.5/10

Gonna watch Mirror Mirror next


----------



## largenlovely

I really liked Mirror Mirror...total chick flick though lol I give it an 8/10


----------



## willowmoon

PamelaLois said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - 9/10
> 
> I loved it. I also thought Joseph Gordon-Levitt was fabulous, and agree that Gary Oldman kicks major ass as the Commissioner. I can't wait til the next installment......



Unfortunately, "The Dark Knight Rises" is the last installment of the series, sadly. I still haven't seen it, but I'll check it out eventually. Just saw "Prometheus" in the theaters for the fourth time a few nights ago, just trying to get my fix before it hits BluRay/DVD in a couple months.


----------



## willowmoon

*X-Men: First Class (2011) * Just saw this movie for the first time last week as it was recommended to me and I have to say that not only is this the best X-Men film, it's the best Marvel film. I didn't know Michael Fassbender (of "Prometheus" fame) was in this film until I started watching it, and he turns in an amazing performance as Magneto. I'll have to catch more movies with him in them cause he is one phenomenal actor, one of the best in recent years. This was just an absolutely fantastic movie with a great plot and solid acting all around. And you don't have to be a comic book fanboy or have any idea of what X-Men is all about to truly appreciate this movie. 

To me this movie was a perfect 10 out of 10. It's that damn good.


----------



## GTAFA

_The Immortals_ seems like an attempt to capitalize on the surprising success of _300 _with only one real star, namely Mickey Rourke. I watched it because someone else in the room selected it. Ironically i was probably the only one who liked it at all. But this is a film that contains several over-the-top images that verge on a kind of pornography. No i don't mean eroticism, i mean a sick porn of death, in some of the images we see. I'd heard bad things about the film --and shared that opinion with the decision makers in the room-- but they didn't listen. I wish i could have those 2 hours back. 6 out of 10.

I think _Usual Suspects_ is a film from the 1990s that was influential. Is it my imagination that it was imitated? The best thing about this film is its use of Hungarian. People who don't speak the language won't know what's being said at the points when people are nattering away, especially a burn victim who's seen the chief villain but can't be understood without an interpreter. This scene is way better to watch if you're magyar, and probably pretty good to the 99.99% of the world who aren't. While the violence of the film still creeps me out, it's a totally brilliant film, smart in so many ways. If you allow the film to be what it is (violent and nasty): 10 out of 10.


----------



## seavixen

*In Bruges - 9/10*

I had no expectation whatsoever that I would actually enjoy this movie, but I did. It's filled with the darkest, most guilt-inducing humour from start to finish, and is entertaining the whole way. I think what I really liked the most about it was that the ending was perfect. A satisfying conclusion doesn't happen as often as it should.


----------



## PamelaLois

willowmoon said:


> Unfortunately, "The Dark Knight Rises" is the last installment of the series, sadly. I still haven't seen it, but I'll check it out eventually. Just saw "Prometheus" in the theaters for the fourth time a few nights ago, just trying to get my fix before it hits BluRay/DVD in a couple months.



It's the last installment for this particular director, but they haven't ruled out continuing the story line with the current actors, and the ending was a set-up for that.


----------



## largenlovely

seavixen said:


> In Bruges - 9/10
> 
> I had no expectation whatsoever that I would actually enjoy this movie, but I did. It's filled with the darkest, most guilt-inducing humour from start to finish, and is entertaining the whole way. I think what I really liked the most about it was that the ending was perfect. A satisfying conclusion doesn't happen as often as it should.



I really liked this movie too. I liked how the line of morality was so skewed. THIS I can do..but I can't do THIS (don't wanna spoil it for anyone lol). Like an honor among murderers lol.

I would give it an 8.5 or 9/10


----------



## seavixen

largenlovely said:


> I really liked this movie too. I liked how the line of morality was so skewed. THIS I can do..but I can't do THIS (don't wanna spoil it for anyone lol). Like an honor among murderers lol.
> 
> I would give it an 8.5 or 9/10



I totally agree. The morality aspect was one of my favourite things about it. I really liked watching how characters of such... a colourful background... could get offended about such mundane things, too. (ie the convo about the one guy's kids lol)


----------



## stoneyman

Ted!!!

10/10. best movie I saw all year....


----------



## largenlovely

seavixen said:


> I totally agree. The morality aspect was one of my favourite things about it. I really liked watching how characters of such... a colourful background... could get offended about such mundane things, too. (ie the convo about the one guy's kids lol)



I remember being struck by that as well..and that the idea of beauty and scenery ever entered into the equation lol


----------



## largenlovely

stoneyman said:


> Ted!!!
> 
> 10/10. best movie I saw all year....



I laughed my ass off all through Ted lol...awesome movie. I'm biased in that I love Seth MacFarlane though.


----------



## KHayes666

Mega Piranha

2 out of 10

Horrible, absolutely horrible. The CGI was basic, the stock footage was repetitive, the acting was horrendous and there's no T and A at all. The main character makes Sidney Potier look like Jim Carey and Tiffany performs more like Tiffany the useless ex WWE diva than herself.

The only part of the movie worth watching is 10 seconds in which the main character drops a giant piranha on the desk of the Venezualan colonel and the colonel says in a high pitched voice "What the hell is THIS?" The other 89 minutes and 50 seconds were just awful.....avoid like the plague.


----------



## Micara

The Lorax 8/10

I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## Lovelyone

GTAFA said:


> ...snipped....
> 
> I think _Usual Suspects_ is a film from the 1990s that was influential. Is it my imagination that it was imitated? The best thing about this film is its use of Hungarian. People who don't speak the language won't know what's being said at the points when people are nattering away, especially a burn victim who's seen the chief villain but can't be understood without an interpreter. This scene is way better to watch if you're magyar, and probably pretty good to the 99.99% of the world who aren't. While the violence of the film still creeps me out, it's a totally brilliant film, smart in so many ways. If you allow the film to be what it is (violent and nasty): 10 out of 10.



This happens to be one of my favorite all time movies. I'd give it a 10/10 too and I am not magyar.


----------



## KHayes666

GTAFA said:


> _The Immortals_ seems like an attempt to capitalize on the surprising success of _300 _with only one real star, namely Mickey Rourke. I watched it because someone else in the room selected it. Ironically i was probably the only one who liked it at all. But this is a film that contains several over-the-top images that verge on a kind of pornography. No i don't mean eroticism, i mean a sick porn of death, in some of the images we see. I'd heard bad things about the film --and shared that opinion with the decision makers in the room-- but they didn't listen. I wish i could have those 2 hours back. 6 out of 10.
> 
> *I think Usual Suspects is a film from the 1990s that was influential. Is it my imagination that it was imitated? The best thing about this film is its use of Hungarian. People who don't speak the language won't know what's being said at the points when people are nattering away, especially a burn victim who's seen the chief villain but can't be understood without an interpreter. This scene is way better to watch if you're magyar, and probably pretty good to the 99.99% of the world who aren't. While the violence of the film still creeps me out, it's a totally brilliant film, smart in so many ways. If you allow the film to be what it is (violent and nasty): 10 out of 10*.




The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world that it didn't exist.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou -- 4/10

I keep thinking I'll like Wes Anderson's movies, then I watch them and I hate them. I just don't like the pacing of his dialogue (among other things), and I'm tired of Netflix saying that since I like Kevin Smith's movies I'll like Wes Anderson's.


----------



## KHayes666

Moneyball

I could write a 4 paragraph essay on this movie but because nobody on here knows the game (or the time period) like I do, I'll just say 7 out of 10.


----------



## toni

stoneyman said:


> Ted!!!
> 
> 10/10. best movie I saw all year....



Hilarious!!!!  thunder buddy


----------



## Diana_Prince245

KHayes666 said:


> Moneyball
> 
> I could write a 4 paragraph essay on this movie but because nobody on here knows the game (or the time period) like I do, I'll just say 7 out of 10.



Um, yea, because there is nobody else on this board who knows baseball. Nor is there anyone one this board with a member of SABR on speed dial.


----------



## Lovelyone

How To Train Your Dragon 8/10
I watched this with my nieces and found myself laughing out loud and saying "awww" a lot. It's a pretty good kids show.


----------



## KHayes666

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Um, yea, because there is nobody else on this board who knows baseball. Nor is there anyone one this board with a member of SABR on speed dial.



Ok

No sense writing a 4 paragraph essay because only 1 person would know what I'm talking about.

7 out of 10


----------



## Diana_Prince245

KHayes666 said:


> Ok
> 
> No sense writing a 4 paragraph essay because only 1 person would know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 7 out of 10



Feel free to write it and send it to me. Since I went back to nursing school, nobody around me knows sports.


----------



## balletguy

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Feel free to write it and send it to me. Since I went back to nursing school, nobody around me knows sports.



Moneyball was great the book was evevn better. Hope the A's can keep that hot streak going.


----------



## KHayes666

balletguy said:


> Moneyball was great the book was evevn better. Hope the A's can keep that hot streak going.



lol haven't been to a world series since 1990, great hot streak!


Also: Pirates of the Carribean: Curse of The Black Pearl

8 out of 10

Very entertaining but what was with Johnny Depp acting like a total fruitcake? I know its the character but still...


----------



## balletguy

KHayes666 said:


> lol haven't been to a world series since 1990, great hot streak!
> 
> 
> Right but they make the playoffs this year. They are tied for the wild card lead. After a terriale start they have been pretty hot in July and August.


----------



## rellis10

The Hunger Games

I finished reading the book not long ago and really wanted to see the movie while I could still remember it. After really liking the novel I have to say that I was disappointed with the movie.

Even at over two hours long it felt rushed; cutting down important scenes, missing out some great pieces from the novel, not giving side characters as much depth as they should have. My one biggest gripe about the movie is this, though... I REALLY didn't like Jennifer Lawrence as Katniss Everdeen. She seemed incredibly wooden to me, even in a character that's supposed to be reserved and pent up. There should have been more conflict and confusion in the character but there was barely a flicker, in my humble opinion.

I'm not saying it was a bad film, it's perfectly alright though those who haven't read the novel will probably enjoy it more than I did. The settings are done well, the effects are good and there are a couple of good performances (Stanley Tucci and Woody Harrelson, most notably).

If you enjoy the movie, read the book and you'll love it.

Overall, tepid acting and rushed editing spoil a promising movie.... 6/10


----------



## KHayes666

Going to watch Scream Bloody Murder tomorrow.....I'll have the full report if I dont die from laughing at it.


----------



## Blackjack

*The Thin Man*

A detective yarn with a bit of a messy, confusing plot that winds up making sense in the end but ultimately serves as a distraction from the best part of the movie- that being the chemistry between William Powell and Myrna Loy as Nick and Nora Charles. Don't get me wrong, the story is good and the performances are as well- it's a quality production- but all of that is really just icing on the cake in comparison.

It's brief, the convoluted plot makes sense, and it's an incredible delight to watch. I highly recommend it. *9/10*


----------



## MattB

Bus Stop (1956)- 6/10

Saw this last night for the first time, and as much as I wanted to like it, I found it extremely irritating for the most part. Found "Bo" to be very hammy, and he was nominated for an Oscar for this? Maybe it was because I watched Some Like It Hot, one of my all-time favourite movies, right before that made Bus Stop suffer in comparison.

Score mostly reflects Marilyn's performance, I'd give it a 2 without her.


----------



## Lovelyone

MattB said:


> Bus Stop (1956)- 6/10
> 
> Saw this last night for the first time, and as much as I wanted to like it, I found it extremely irritating for the most part. Found "Bo" to be very hammy, and he was nominated for an Oscar for this? Maybe it was because I watched Some Like It Hot, one of my all-time favourite movies, right before that made Bus Stop suffer in comparison.
> 
> Score mostly reflects Marilyn's performance, I'd give it a 2 without her.



I have NO idea why TCM would air those two movies one right after another. They are such different calibres of movies and I agree with your 6/10 assessment...its the comparison that makes Bus Stop look less appealing as a whole. Some Like it Hot happens to be one of MY favorite all-time movies, too. I hesitated to watch Bus Stop because I had seen a fantastic stage play version of it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but Some Like it Hot far outshines it.


----------



## MattB

Lovelyone said:


> I have NO idea why TCM would air those two movies one right after another. They are such different calibres of movies and I agree with your 6/10 assessment...its the comparison that makes Bus Stop look less appealing as a whole. Some Like it Hot happens to be one of MY favorite all-time movies, too. I hesitated to watch Bus Stop because I had seen a fantastic stage play version of it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but Some Like it Hot far outshines it.



Some Like It Hot is a perpetual 10/10...:bow:


----------



## GTAFA

Lovelyone said:


> I have NO idea why TCM would air those two movies one right after another. They are such different calibres of movies and I agree with your 6/10 assessment...its the comparison that makes Bus Stop look less appealing as a whole. Some Like it Hot happens to be one of MY favorite all-time movies, too. I hesitated to watch Bus Stop because I had seen a fantastic stage play version of it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but Some Like it Hot far outshines it.



I think TCM were looking to commemorate the anniversary of Marilyn's passing. You sometimes see oddly juxtaposed movies that only have an actor in common (the one TCM are highlighting that night).


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

There Will Be Blood 9/10 

Haven't watched this one in awhile and basically had the same reaction as the last time I checked it out. Awesome film, great acting, beautiful camera work and lighting but the thing that really stood out to me this time around was Jonny Greenwood's score. Very intense.
To sum it up, all around it's a one Bad MF of a film.


----------



## KHayes666

Scream Bloody Murder 

3 out of 10

*Spoilers*

Ugh, the potential this had was flushed down the toilet. The plot are 5 of the biggest cee u next tuesday's I've ever seen along with the token goody two shoes all dressed up in catholic school girl outfits accompanied by their teacher Miss Beaver (ha ha) are heading to a prom. Along the way their disabled driver (he's on crutches because some girl ran over his foot) runs out of gas and the group has to seek refuge in a junkyard run by a completely stupid redneck hick Mr. Hank (who looks younger than half the "high school" girls). One by one the girls (and the incompetent driver) are picked off until the killer is revealed in one of the most unrealistic yet creative swerves.

Sounds stupid? It is. The girls are complete and total douchebags to one another and the worst part is.....THERE'S NO NUDITY!!! Its a movie designed for the guys to have a laugh but they kept it PG 13.

I could go on and on about the plotholes but there's no point. Its a poorly shot, poorly made B-movie that teased going rated R but kept it at 13. There is one ha-ha inducing scene where Candy (the lesbian of the group) is going at it with Miss Beaver in the back of the car while the killer pours gasoline all over it. Candy "I think someone's coming" Miss Beaver "I think I know who hehe." Then a moment later Miss Beaver "I feel something dripping" Candy "That's pretty normal actually".....hahahaha are you laughing yet? No? Oh well. Actually the other highlights are the kills. Star (the rougue gothic girl) gets squashed like a pancake, Honey (the whore...or the biggest one anyway) gets tied up to an air hose and explodes (i'm sure you've seen the youtube video), Candy and Miss Beaver bite it when the car explodes and Shay (goody girl) gets the Stretch Armstrong treatment. The worst was the incompetent driver while trying to make it with Shay gets impaled ass first by a forklift. As a licensed forklift driver, I know for a fact there was no way he could have been impaled with the lift moving as slow as it was.

Ok, I've rambled enough. The plot's bad, the acting is bad, the special effects are about as special as a glass of water and the kills are unrealistic. The ending is unrealistic too but it does create a nice swerve nobody saw coming,


----------



## GTAFA

Two totally opposite films

_A Serious Man, _from the Coen Brothers, is a movie that tiptoes along the dividing line between serious & comedy. Overall, i'd say it's a comedy, but one that's thoughtful & yes, spiritual. This is a slow-moving film that poses difficult questions without answers. I think i read somewhere that it's a modern adaptation of the book of JOB: which is the place in the Bible that addresses the whole question of what happens to a man whose faith is tested by horrible events. It does not offer any easy answers (especially if you look at what's happening as the film ends... don't want to spoil it). I'd say 9 out of 10, with the caution that for people who prefer fast moving films? this one will be like pulling teeth, or a sure-fire cure for insomnia. I was asleep for 5 minutes in the first half-hour. And I still like it.

And the contrasting film? _Drive_, a film that is like the medicine you need to take after seeing _A Serious Man. _This film has answers to many questions, often violent and simple ones even if the film is still mysterious in some ways. There are some splendid & unique sequences, some marvellous displays of violence (if you like that sort of thing), and a fascinating display of an honourable thief. This film knows what it wants to do, and delivers. 10 out of 10.


----------



## largenlovely

The Fountain w/Hugh Jackman and Rachel Weisz. I freaking loved this movie. It was totally artsy fartsy but I dig that  

It was all over the place but he tied it together in the end. It covered life, death, love, the search for immortality, religion, philosophy...man, it was like my soul mate movie lol.

It has you thinking long after it's over. I will have to watch this one a bunch to catch all the metaphors.

10/10


----------



## AuntHen

*The Odd Life of Timothy Green* 6/10 

I was really disappointed with this movie. I had been looking forward to it and just found it so disjointed and weird. It had a few sweet moments and the little boy was cute but my heart did not connect at all.


----------



## Alicia33

The last movie I watched was 'Abraham Lincoln VS. The Zombies'. I give it about a 6


----------



## Surlysomething

Shame - 9/10

This movie is deliciously uncomfortable. Michael Fassbender is amazing as a tortured soul. I love the minimalistic set and the monochrome colours. 

Not for everyone though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Shame - 9/10
> 
> This movie is deliciously uncomfortable. Michael Fassbender is amazing as a tortured soul. I love the minimalistic set and the monochrome colours.
> 
> Not for everyone though.



And his giant penis. So jealous.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> And his giant penis. So jealous.



And quite the shag carpet to go with it.


----------



## Micara

The Innkeepers- 7/10

I thought it was really scary because I like films that suggest scariness instead of shoving it in your face with blood and gore... although I do like that too, on occasion. But the ending pissed me off tremendously, so I am subtracting points for that. It moved a bit slowly, but I didn't mind that so much. Oh, I am making no sense tonight.


----------



## Lovelyone

Battleship-7.5/10 Look--any movie with Liam Neeson, aliens, battleships, hot guys in naval uniforms, quirky parts that make you laugh, and a knock 'em-sock 'em ending is alright in my book.


----------



## smithnwesson

I picked up a copy of _Pulp Fiction_ in Blu-ray with plenty of deleted scenes, interviews, commentary tracts, etc. It's one of my fav's and I spent most of yesterday afternoon watching it. 9.5/10

- Jim


----------



## Saoirse

Lovelyone said:


> Battleship-7.5/10 Look--any movie with Liam Neeson ... is alright in my book.




:smitten: Mine too!


----------



## Lovelyone

Haywire- 6/10
Not a bad premise and the action parts were pretty good, but the in-between parts were long and BORING.


----------



## moore2me

Lovelyone said:


> Battleship-7.5/10 Look--any movie with Liam Neeson, aliens, battleships, hot guys in naval uniforms, quirky parts that make you laugh, and a knock 'em-sock 'em ending is alright in my book.



I agree with your summary. I feel the most outstanding part of this film was the men in uniforms . . . . number one rank going to Alexander Skarsgård (Eric hottie from True Blood).

(If you want more Alexander Skarsgård on film, he has a major role in Straw Dogs too.)


----------



## freakyfred

Cabin in the Woods : 9/10
Absolutely excellent. Don't read anything about it before going in. If you're familiar with the horror/slasher genre, you should get a kick out of it.


----------



## Wheels and the Legman

freakyfred said:


> Cabin in the Woods : 9/10
> Absolutely excellent. Don't read anything about it before going in. If you're familiar with the horror/slasher genre, you should get a kick out of it.



My friend was the special effect supervisor for that movie!


----------



## freakyfred

Wheels and the Legman said:


> My friend was the special effect supervisor for that movie!



Woah that's pretty cool. Were they the one who decided to (spoiler) put in a cameo of the Boomer from L4D(/spoiler)?


----------



## Saoirse

Just caught the last half hour of one of my absolute favorite movies, Jim Henson's...

LABYRINTH 10/10

I watched this movie weekly when I was younger. The soundtrack was the first cassette tape I bought when I got my first Walkman. I remember idolizing Sarah and falling in love with David Bowie. I still can't get over the puppetry. Every time I see something by the Jim Henson Co. I am just dumbfounded. The creativity and imagination... I wish I was that artistic!

The story is simple. A selfish young girl wishes for her baby brother to be taken away by a character from her favorite story. Well, the story comes to life and Sarah find herself in a dream world filled with goblins, a crazy labyrinth and only a few hours to get her brother back from the (incredibly sexy) Goblin King.

Along the way she befriends Hoggle, a crumudgeon of a dwarf, Ludo the big sweet yeti-like creature who can communicate with rocks, and the brave fox-like knight Sir Didymus with his trusty steed, Ambrosius the Sheepdog.

The characters they come across in the Labyrinth are just incredible. The Wiseman and his talking Hat, the big doors with the Knockers, the tunnel of Hands, and the Fieries who can rip off their body parts and throw them around.

In the center of the Labyrinth is the Goblin City! My favorite part is the battle scene with all the goblins running around. And the majority of them are PUPPETS!

Of course David Bowie brings in a killer soundtrack and tight pants. He's very glam rock and I like to think of him as an OG (haha original goth).

Such a great movie! Im glad I own it, cause now I wanna watch the whole thing!


----------



## Micara

Triangle 8/10

Trippy movie but I liked it a lot. I love when at the end, it all makes sense.


----------



## GTAFA

I came upon _Pay It Forward _on TV tonight, after a really great day (very positive doctor's appointment), lots to be grateful for. I didn't watch the whole movie --i dislike the manipulative ending--but thoroughly enjoyed the first hour, which brought me to tears in a few places. I don't think it's fair for me to rate a movie that i simultaneously love (for its ambitions at least) and dislike (for its clumsy ending). I find Helen Hunt's performance rubs me completely the wrong way, whereas i love Kevin Spacey's scarred teacher. Someday i better figure out if i like it or not. I think the problem is, i love its ambitions --what the teacher's trying to do, the whole pay it forward concept--and dislike the way it ends.


----------



## MattB

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (1953) 7.5/10

I was really looking forward to this one, since it's one of Marilyn's iconic roles. It was good, but not the 10 I was hoping for. Marilyn once again stands out compared to everyone else, but I found the whole thing tiresome in spots.

I guess I have to stop comparing every Marilyn movie to Some Like It Hot...


----------



## Lovelyone

MattB said:


> Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (1953) 7.5/10
> 
> I was really looking forward to this one, since it's one of Marilyn's iconic roles. It was good, but not the 10 I was hoping for. Marilyn once again stands out compared to everyone else, but I found the whole thing tiresome in spots.
> 
> I guess I have to stop comparing every Marilyn movie to Some Like It Hot...



I said basically the same thing about Some Like it Hot upwards in this thread. It's my FAVORITE Marilyn movie and IMHO there isn't a comparison.


I watched Red Tails--It was about the Tuskeegee Airmen. I liked it and would give it a 7/10 (only due to some overacting) The visuals were terrific..


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Zyzzyx Road 7/10

One would not think that spending the first 30 minutes of a film on two people sitting in the front of a car in the dark talking could be entertaining, but it was! What makes this zero-budget thriller work is that they deeply developed two very shallow characters. Marissa (Katherine Heigl) is perfect as an over-the-top ditzbrain (an image perfected by her constant fidgeting and sucking on a ring-pop).

The ending was a little of a letdown.


----------



## MaryClaire

GTAFA said:


> I came upon _Pay It Forward _on TV tonight, after a really great day (very positive doctor's appointment), lots to be grateful for. I didn't watch the whole movie --i dislike the manipulative ending--but thoroughly enjoyed the first hour, which brought me to tears in a few places. I don't think it's fair for me to rate a movie that i simultaneously love (for its ambitions at least) and dislike (for its clumsy ending). I find Helen Hunt's performance rubs me completely the wrong way, whereas i love Kevin Spacey's scarred teacher. Someday i better figure out if i like it or not. I think the problem is, i love its ambitions --what the teacher's trying to do, the whole pay it forward concept--and dislike the way it ends.



I love this movie. I mean LOVE this movie. I can't help it - I'm a sucker for a good cry so the ending is ok with me. I cry every time as if I'm surprised but I'm not. I also sooooo love the teacher and what he's trying to do. It's just a special movie to me!!


----------



## moore2me

I am a big fan of musicals. In the bargain bin at WalMart, I found one I have never watched before . . . . Jesus Christ, Superstar. Bought it for $6, watched it, and fell in love. The music was written by Andrew Llyod Webber, directed by Norman Jewison, and Andre Previn. This wonderful musical has been recast and many versions exist. This particular one was in 1973 and filmed entirely in the Holy Land. The role of Jesus is knocked out of the ballpark by Ted Neely. Other equally fabulous roles are Judas, Pontias Pilate, Herod, Mary Magdalene, and Caiaphas (head of the Rabbis).

High points in this movie are . . . . 
1. the rag-time, frenzied dance of Herod, with men in drag as backup dancers,
2. Mary Magdalene sings "I Don't Know How To Love Him" , one of the most beautiful love songs ever created.
3. The costumes and sets are minimal but very powerful. The whole cast, the sets, and costumes, even the cross to crucify Christ arrive on a school bus.
4. The actors resemble "hippes" but their dancing is beautiful and entergetic - wonderful and amazing. 

I give this movie a 10 out of 10.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070239/


----------



## dharmabean

The Best Majestic Exotic Hotel.

Great Cast. Phenomenal plot line. Feel good moments. 

I really enjoyed this movie, as did my fiance'. We both cried at parts, laughed really hard at parts. It really is a great movie. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDY89LYxK0w


----------



## Cynthia

Last week, I made a pilgrimage to the theater to see Samsara, the follow-up to a 1992 film with a similar concept -- no words, just changing scenes of nature, people, machinery, etc. I was absolutely blown away and deeply moved by Baraka (the '92 film), but Samsara felt manipulative. It had an easily discernable agenda, even without words. I'd give this one a 5 or 6 out of 10.

Samsara Movie Site


----------



## HottiMegan

The Beverly Hills Cop series is on Netflix so we watched #1 &2. I love watching these movies from my childhood. Classic Eddie Murphy.
I give them 8/10. They're funny and full of nostalgia.


----------



## dharmabean

I posted about The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, but my post was under admin approval. So, last movie I seen was this one. GREAT [email protected]


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> I posted about The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, but my post was under admin approval. So, last movie I seen was this one. GREAT [email protected]



I really want to see that movie. It was all gone last time i was at Blockbuster.


----------



## dharmabean

Well, the post I had posted said something along the lines of, "... My fiance and I absolutely loved it. We cried, HE cried too ..openly. We laughed hard at some parts."

It has a great cast, a very catchy plot line. It is actually one I'd love to add to my home movie collection. It reminds me a lot of Eat, Pray, Love... but older and funnier.

We found ours in Red Box.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Infernal Affairs - 9/10

This is the Hong Kong movie that was remade by Martin Scorsese in 2006 as "The Departed". I enjoyed the original much more than the remade version. The original had that whole moral ambiguity and blurring the lines between the mole in the Police department and the mole in the Triads where you see really unethical and criminal behaviour from both. I didn't feel that the remake did the blurring the lines between "good" and "bad" part very well, but then again... Hollywood generally sucks at doing that anyway.

Looking forward to watching IA 2 & IA 3 during the week.


----------



## HottiMegan

Girl In Progress 8/10
It's a bittersweet movie about a really smart girl trying to get her mom's attention. It's painful/sad to watch at times but a really good story. I'm an Eva Mendes fan so it didn't hurt that she was the mom


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> The Best Majestic Exotic Hotel.
> 
> Great Cast. Phenomenal plot line. Feel good moments.
> 
> I really enjoyed this movie, as did my fiance'. We both cried at parts, laughed really hard at parts. It really is a great movie.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDY89LYxK0w



Just watched this and loved it. 10/10

I adore Judi Dench and Maggie Smith, but the whole cast was perfect.


----------



## rellis10

Looper

Absolutely A-MAY-ZING!

I must confess that I'm a huge fan of Joseph Gordon-Levitt, this film solidifies it. It's a great performance, both from him and Bruce Willis where you're not sure who's the good guy or bad guy.

The director, who I've been a fan of since I saw Brick, does a fantastic job of making you buy into the world he creates. For a sci-fi film involving time travel it doesn't dwell on details, which is a good thing. Everything that needs to be explained is, and anything that isn't simply isn't missed. There's even a nod to this in the script, stating that if they went into details they'd "be here all day making diagrams with straws.". Let's face it, that wouldn't make a good film, would it?

The style of the movie is great, unique in its design and the startling differences on settings; going from run down, semi-futuristic cities to rural farms and making it seem totally natural.

Overall, it's a stunning film that makes an intimidating subject relatively accessable. Great performances and some fantastic twists along the way.

9/10


----------



## furious styles

*the panic in needle park - 8/10*

really bleak snapshot of heroin addiction in early 70s new york. exposes a lot of truth about human behavior in the most dire of times, that is what we need and what we're willing to do to feel happy.


----------



## MattB

House of Dracula- 6/10

It passes only for its kitsch value, and I love Lon Chaney Jr. as the Wolf Man. I've come to the sad realization that I may never love a movie that has "all the monsters" in it. Feels like a poorly written high school play...


----------



## JASmith

R-Point.
A Korean horror movie set in the midst of the Vietnam war.
Atmospheric to the max! I enjoyed it.
I'd give it 6.5 out of 10.


----------



## largenlovely

I'm watching WitchSlayer Gretl and it's so bad that it's making me laugh lol

I keep expecting to see porno scenes and hear sexy saxophone music.

As a comedy I give it a 7/10...otherwise, I give it a 2/10


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Looper awesome film 9/10


----------



## largenlovely

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Looper awesome film 9/10



Oohh wanna see this.


----------



## Deven

The Master 5/10

The previews made it look like an intelligent, thought provoking fictionalization of L. Ron Hubbard. It wasn't what I expected, and I'm disappointed.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh no.  I wanted to see it so bad, but now? Ugh. I'll wait for video.





Deven said:


> The Master 5/10
> 
> The previews made it look like an intelligent, thought provoking fictionalization of L. Ron Hubbard. It wasn't what I expected, and I'm disappointed.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Watched The Avengers again. 

Always going to be a 10/10 for me.


----------



## Deven

Surlysomething said:


> Oh no.  I wanted to see it so bad, but now? Ugh. I'll wait for video.



I was really, really disappointed. I think I even padded my rating a little. I like it less the more I think about it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Deven said:


> The Master 5/10
> 
> The previews made it look like an intelligent, thought provoking fictionalization of L. Ron Hubbard. It wasn't what I expected, and I'm disappointed.





Surlysomething said:


> Oh no.  I wanted to see it so bad, but now? Ugh. I'll wait for video.





Deven said:


> I was really, really disappointed. I think I even padded my rating a little. I like it less the more I think about it.



Yeah, I heard it was total crap too and that the trailer should win an award over the actual movie. lol


----------



## Micara

Moonrise Kingdom 10/10

What can I say? The movie was beautiful to watch and the story charmed me.


----------



## Surlysomething

This really disappoints me. I Love PSH and Joaquin Phoenix.



CastingPearls said:


> Yeah, I heard it was total crap too and that the trailer should win an award over the actual movie. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> This really disappoints me. I Love PSH and Joaquin Phoenix.


I know. I do too.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Micara said:


> Moonrise Kingdom 10/10
> 
> What can I say? The movie was beautiful to watch and the story charmed me.



Thanks for mentioning this one. Just read a review and adding it to my must see list.


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> Watched The Avengers again.
> 
> Always going to be a 10/10 for me.



I watched it last night for the first time...looooved it. 10/10


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

largenlovely said:


> Oohh wanna see this.



Check it out, don't sleep on it.


----------



## Micara

The Perks of Being A Wallflower - 10/10

I am reviewing this as an uber-fan of the book. The screenplay was written by the original author, and he also produced it, which rocked. The actors were a perfect fit for their characters. It kept all of my favorite parts of the book. The story was as touching to see as it was to read.

It's not playing in my local theater yet, so I drove 50 miles there and 50 miles home to go see it. It was worth it.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

The Master - 3/10

It made me think about a few interesting topics afterward, but other than that, complete crap. Waste of money and a waste of time. They could have gotten across what I assume they were trying to in a much better way. How they thought it was golden is beyond me.


----------



## rellis10

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter

With a title and subject like that... it's better than it has any right to be.

Surprisingly good film with some great action sequences. Acting's reasonable, though as you'd expect corny and one-dimensional at times. Somehow a group of vampire plantation owners turns into the commanding force behind the entire South in the Civil War... that kinda sums up the leaps in story development that are made without a whole lot of explanation.

Still, a good, silly action film. Don't take it too seriously and you'll have a good time.

7/10


----------



## Aust99

Pulp fiction for the 10th time... 9/10.


----------



## JASmith

Warlock, starring Julian Sands.
One of my favorites from the genre-9/10


----------



## mel

The Tall Man ..hmm..7/10


----------



## Micara

Paranormal Activity 4- 3/10

Yawn.


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> Paranormal Activity 4- 3/10
> 
> Yawn.


Oh NO! Don't say that! That bad??? I was really looking forward to it. (


----------



## Mathias

Taken 2- 4/10

Same story, different place. Dull because you knew what would happen.


----------



## largenlovely

Bel Ami - 5.5/10

It reminded me of a somewhat modern Barry Lyndon.

I can't stand Uma Thurman but I thought she did a super job in this flick. Though, I'm not sure if she really did do a good job or if I was impressed just because it was so out of character (so to speak) for her to do better than horrible.

I'm gonna have to suspend judgement until there is further data lol


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Argo - 9/10

It will have you one the edge of your seat!


----------



## GTAFA

Saw_ U-Carmen eKhayelitsha_ (a 2005 adaptation of the opera set in the South Aftrican township of Khayelitsha) last night on TV. It's edgy --and violent-- in ways you can't usually create onstage. One of the extras in this film: people are real-sized. Carmen is full-figured, a beautiful woman. 

10 out of 10. 

While you won't find this too easily, it can be had from Amazon, and there are samples of it on youtube ( http://youtu.be/M7KVnHDRAko ) if you want to check it out first.


----------



## dharmabean

The Raven

A. It's John Cusack (he's my husband, he just hasn't come home yet.)

B. It's Edgar Allen Poe


Can't go wrong with this flick; as long as you keep in mind it's totally fabricated. :kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Victoria08

Alex Cross -2/10

What can I say...my mum wanted to watch it with me and I wasted $20 on tickets. Tyler Perry as Alex Cross? The worst casting choice ever. Ugh.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Batman 3! Even though it was 3 hours long I loooooooooved it! 10/10 :bow:


----------



## Deven

Silent Hill: Revelation

4/10

I'm giving a higher rating because it's not bad for a regular Halloween horror flick. What lowered the score is my personal love of the Silent Hill franchise.


----------



## PrettyOne1

Perks of Being a Wallflower - 9/10

Really fantastic movie! Sort of depressing but also had messages of hope, belonging, and other good stuff.  Very "real" movie. Definite recommend!


----------



## largenlovely

City Island 8/10 

because it had an ssbbw and a budding fa/feeder in it lol


----------



## Blackjack

I finally saw *Rocky Horror Picture Show*.

Holy damn, it was wonderful.

Sex/10


----------



## Blackjack

One of my favoritest horror movies ever.


----------



## willowmoon

Micara said:


> Paranormal Activity 4- 3/10
> 
> Yawn.



After getting f**ked over by the misleading trailers of Paranormal Activity 3 when it came to seeing the final cut of the film (seriously, 85% of the stuff in the trailers never was in the film), I decided not to go see PA4 until maybe it hits the second-run theaters. And based on the underwhelming box office numbers, I might be able to see it sooner than expected


----------



## KingColt

Universal Soldier - Day of reckoning

I know, I know. I accompanied a nerdy friend to the screening, which was part of a film festival. As far as the score goes, I would say

3/10 

It was pretty shitty


----------



## dharmabean

I had a John Hughes night

1. Pretty in Pink 10/10
2. Sixteen Candles 10/10
3. Weird Science 10/10


----------



## Micara

Critters 7/10

I know it's cheese-filled, but I love it!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cloud Atlas 8.5/10

For once I didn't read the book first, so had no comparison. I really enjoyed it, and the almost 3 hour run time seemed to go by in a flash.

I wanted to see it on screen, because of all the hype about the effects. In the futuristic parts of the movie, you could definitely tell that the Matrix folks were involved, and the effects were cool, but the winner in this movie has got to be makeup/costume for the actors playing multiple parts.

This is going to be one of those movies that you watch one time for the message, and additional times to catch all the details.


----------



## CAMellie

American History X - 10/10

I finally watched this movie for the first time tonight and it left me mentally, and emotionally, wrung out.


----------



## Falling Boy

ConnieLynn said:


> Cloud Atlas 8.5/10
> 
> For once I didn't read the book first, so had no comparison. I really enjoyed it, and the almost 3 hour run time seemed to go by in a flash.
> 
> I wanted to see it on screen, because of all the hype about the effects. In the futuristic parts of the movie, you could definitely tell that the Matrix folks were involved, and the effects were cool, but the winner in this movie has got to be makeup/costume for the actors playing multiple parts.
> 
> This is going to be one of those movies that you watch one time for the message, and additional times to catch all the details.




I saw this too, I loved it. I agree it is a movie to watch again. I felt like a total dork, I almost cried during the scene when the one character found the other in the bathtub, that was so emotional. (Being vague as to not post spoilers) lol. 9/10


----------



## dharmabean

Rock of Ages

Meh

3/10 - but that's to be expected. Best part of the story was the love interest between Lonnie and Dennis Dupree.


----------



## Lovelyone

Magic Mike--plot line and hammy acting 2/10...hot half naked guys doing stripping moves 10/10


----------



## MattB

The Woman In Black- 8/10

I loved it. Predictable for the most part, but it had everything I love in a good ghost story right down to the spooky oldmanor house. Great stuff!


----------



## GTAFA

_The Campaign_: surprising viewing after the election is over. I was grossed out by the trailer during the election precisely because the nastiness i saw reminded me of the worst behaviour of our politicians, and reflecting the rejection & abuse our society metes out on anyone who isn't a perfect MTV specimen or macho man. But last night (Friday) it was weird, like i had withdrawal, addicted to election nonsense, i guess. And i watched it and was surprised at how much I LOVED it. The trailer had misled me i suppose. Ferrell and Galifianakis ACT in this movie, instead of their usual mugging and sophomoric horseplay.

11 out of 10. How? if you can have the kind of ending you get in this movie, you can also have 11 out of 10. I suppose if i had watched it next week it would be maybe a 7 or 8, but for now, it's exactly what i needed.


----------



## SD007

TOMMY

I guess 8/10? Movie is based on the album Tommy by The Who. Cast includes The Who, Eric Clapton, Jack Nicholson, Elton John, Tina Turner, and more. It's got funny bits, sad bits, bits that make you go "lolwut?" 

I enjoyed it :3


----------



## Blackjack

*Skyfall*

Judi Dench is H.B.I.C. for the entire film. Javier Bardem is exquisite. Despite a couple weak points in the plot (and one very painful cliche), this is an outstanding movie and I would say the best since Connery. Cinematography is fantastic, perhaps falling just short of what was seen in _Prometheus_ and what we'll likely see in _Life of Pi_ but I still see it nominated alongside those come awards season. Action and tension are tight and skillfully done.

Overall, _go see it_.

*9.5/10*


----------



## Scorsese86

I liked it better than you, but I agree: Russell Brand and Alec Baldwin's love story was the best. The "I Can't Fight This Feeling" sequence had me laughing out loud so much to begin with, then I was kinda moved.

My main problem with this movie was that the two main characters were so predictable, so boring, so pointless. I know it wasn't meant to be something original, but they could at least find two actors who had some presence. If you have no talent to begin with, you don't stand a chance when your co-stars are Alec Baldwin, Catherine Zeta-Jones and Tom Cruise.



dharmabean said:


> Rock of Ages
> 
> Meh
> 
> 3/10 - but that's to be expected. Best part of the story was the love interest between Lonnie and Dennis Dupree.


----------



## danielson123

Skyfall was awesome. There was something in it for everyone, old fans and new. There were laugh out loud moments, as well as a tearjerker or two. Astounding imagery and a good story make for one of the best Bond films to date. The only thing absent was the puns. The puns are missed.

9/10


----------



## Fattitude1

White Christmas~ always a 10.


----------



## ODFFA

Hope Springs (the more recent one, obviously)

9/10

All-round fantastic acting, imo, as I would have expected. For a storyline so simple and almost typical, it really draws you in. 

Messed me up a bit though. I picked the wrong day to watch it, but it's brilliant.


----------



## Mathias

Flight- 9/10

Denzel Washington in another fantastic movie.


----------



## HottiMegan

The Amazing Spiderman
6/10

It was kind of meh. I thought that the enemy was kind of anticlimactic or at lest didn't suck me in. I think it was a kind of weak story.


----------



## CAMellie

Brave - 6/10

Pretty good movie overall but a bit predictable


----------



## MattB

Blackjack said:


> One of my favoritest horror movies ever.



I have Halloween on AMC while I'm working, and I looked up just now and saw this exact picture. They were watching it in the movie.


----------



## Pandasaur

Sinister 4/10...I was so disappointed...I wanted to be scared shitless


----------



## Diana_Prince245

The Intouchables

9/10 for nursing humor, beautiful French dialogue, and introducing me to the gorgeous Omar Sy.


----------



## JASmith

Spaceballs- 10 out of 10


----------



## LeoGibson

Crossfire Hurricane 10/10


----------



## AuntHen

Lincoln 9/10

Just got back from seeing it. Great movie! Laughed, cried, cringed, clapped, felt joy and anger. For me, Tommy Lee Jones and James Spader stole it!
Everyone was magnificent in it 

James Spader has totally evolved. He was always amazing (to me) but I really love the character he played and hope he does more like this. He has always said he chooses his roles by his necessity to pay bills haha... I would like to think that Stephen Spielberg hand picked him for this though (even if it was a smaller part)... just love him!


----------



## danielson123

fat9276 said:


> Lincoln 9/10
> 
> Just got back from seeing it. Great movie! Laughed, cried, cringed, clapped, felt joy and anger. For me, Tommy Lee Jones and James Spader stole it!
> Everyone was magnificent in it
> 
> James Spader has totally evolved. He was always amazing (to me) but I really love the character he played and hope he does more like this. He has always said he chooses his roles by his necessity to pay bills haha... I would like to think that Stephen Spielberg hand picked him for this though (even if it was a smaller part)... just love him!



Spader avoiding getting shot had me on the ground laughing.


----------



## Yakatori

*Animal Kingdom* 8/10?

Sometimes, if I go to sleep a little too early, I wake-up in the middle of the night and just start watching TV: This was on IFC at like 2 in the morning. And I'd remembered seeing local-adverts for it some time ago & thinking it looked interesting? 

I definitely liked, immediately, certain aspects of it; Laura Wheelwright, with v. solid-looking eyebrows, was obviously compelling as "the girlfriend," asking things like "Do you love me?" of James Frecheville's main character. Then, the follow-up of "Why?," that was just annoyingly realistic. Clayton Jacobson's fat, bearded, fair-minded (like, almost too-reasonable/agreeable, but not quite "detached") portrayal of her step-dad? was very believable as well.

But, there were also some things that, even now-still, left me sort of wondering: Like, is this a distinctly Aussie-film, by & about & for Aussies? Or is it, just, supposed to be "a movie" in-general, that just happens to have some Aussie characters in it?

The detective's mustache: Is that intended (somewhat) ironically? Or is it just how that-character is supposed to look at this particular point in his life? 

The nicknames were intriguing as well; but I didn't spend too much time over that, just because I was already so busy decoding the heavily-accented & colloquial English, bit of 'Wallongong-walaby bails-out of Bali-Ballet,' (if you know what I mean...)


----------



## GTAFA

Was over at a friend's house (who has a big screen TV), with my copy of _Amarcord_, a film i love that i haven't seen on a big screen since its first appearance in the 1970s. And wow, doesn't this scene --with the BBW cigarette seller--look amazing on the big screen. A classic: 10 out of 10.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ewUcNVi6oE


----------



## Deven

danielson123 said:


> Spader avoiding getting shot had me on the ground laughing.



My jaw about hit the floor when I realized that it was James Spader.

I give the movie a 8.5 out of 10.

SPOILER:

I think ending it by showing his body was too much. I honestly would've thought that ending the movie as he was walking out to go to the theater would've been better. Showing the death just felt... tacky? I'm not sure how to describe it.... to me.


----------



## Deven

Seems I'm double posting:

Skyfall

8/10


----------



## SuperMishe

_Rise of the Guardians_ 8/10
I fell in love with the sandman!


----------



## gunther

"Lincoln"

Spent the entire film thinking Edward Norton played Abe's son.

8.5


----------



## GTAFA

_Lincoln_..... not what i expected at all. For all the talking men, i was reminded of 1776. It's a very ambitious film, and arguably very timely, considering that civil debate and disagreement are on the way to becoming a lost art. I was particularly impressed with the way Sally Field as Mary Todd Lincoln fits into the film: at times like a pure eruption of emotion. It's not an attractive portrayal, but i think it's important, a big pool of irrational wailing and crying that balances all the rational talk of the men (especially Abe Lincoln). While Daniel Day Lewis is of course in the same territory anyone is who plays a national icon --which is to say, likely to get not just the Oscar but free dinners everywhere he goes--Field's work was risky and brave. I hope she gets credit for it. I'd give the film 9 out of 10.


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't believe I'm saying this but I've never seen* A Few Good Men* until today. I loved it. 10/10


----------



## Yakatori

^That one's pretty solid.


----------



## Micara

CastingPearls said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I've never seen* A Few Good Men* until today. I loved it. 10/10



One of my all-time faves.

*Life of Pi* 9/10


----------



## MRdobolina

looper ...total mind melt 9/10


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I uh, I watched a movie today called "Don't Be a Menace to Society while Drinking your Juice in the Hood" or something.

I laughed harder than I expected. 7.5/10


----------



## Deven

Your Plump Princess said:


> I uh, I watched a movie today called "Don't Be a Menace to Society while Drinking your Juice in the Hood" or something.
> 
> I laughed harder than I expected. 7.5/10



Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yes. Thank You!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I actually just watched this movie on Netflix the other day that seems like it had good potential (and I can't help it I have a big love for zombie movies!) - it was called Exit Humanity, about a young man's struggle to survive in the aftermath of a deadly "undead" outbreak during the American Civil War... it actually turned out to be really interesting (to me) and I loved it. I would give this movie an 8/10, because although it wasn't the best special effects or the best filmed movie it drew me in, and the acting was great in my opinion especially the main character Edward Young. His voice had me swooning.


----------



## AuntHen

*Life of Pi* 8/10


Just saw this earlier in the evening. Great special affects, laughter, tears, an awesome tiger!!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I've never seen* A Few Good Men* until today. I loved it. 10/10



Oh Lainey!! I used to own the DVD before I moved and must've watched it a million times! I also saw when it was first released in theaters... when I was in HIGHSCHOOL!! haha Along with "Good Will Hunting" I can practically quote the whole thing!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Up, 9 out of 10. Its such a good movie.


----------



## MRdobolina

fat9276 said:


> Oh Lainey!! I used to own the DVD before I moved and must've watched it a million times! I also saw when it was first released in theaters... when I was in HIGHSCHOOL!! haha Along with "Good Will Hunting" I can practically quote the whole thing!



"you cant handle the truth"


----------



## Yakatori

The other night...Airplane! was on TV. Oh man, I am not one to just give out a "10, " but if any comedy is a "10/10", this is one. So many gags, just one hit after another..


----------



## danielson123

Seven Psychopaths - 8.5/10

I felt like it had a very _In Bruges_ feel to it, and lo and behold, same director. Great film.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Skyfall/James Bond - IMO best Bond ever with Daniel Craig!!!!!!

He was so amazing - I want to sop him up with a biscuit!!!! 9/10 It would get a 10/10 if I saw some skin!!! :wubu:


----------



## balletguy

The Bay-

Horror at it's best..I will give it an 8.5 out of 10. I love a scarey movie, and this one was pretty creepy.


----------



## Deven

Hanna - 7/10


----------



## littlefairywren

Drive - 9/10

I've never seen anything like it. Beautifully poignant scenes that had me holding my breath, coupled with brutally graphic violence. Brilliantly acted and the music score added to the pace of the movie.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Watched "The Collector" last night in preparation to go see "The Collection" in theaters this Tuesday... the movie was pretty gory, a lot of stuff in it I didn't expect but nonetheless a good horror slasher type movie. And horror films /scary movies are my favorite so.... 9/10


----------



## MRdobolina

littlefairywren said:


> Drive - 9/10
> 
> I've never seen anything like it. Beautifully poignant scenes that had me holding my breath, coupled with brutally graphic violence. Brilliantly acted and the music score added to the pace of the movie.



i pretty much think its a complete movie ...


----------



## willowmoon

x0emnem0x said:


> Watched "The Collector" last night in preparation to go see "The Collection" in theaters this Tuesday... the movie was pretty gory, a lot of stuff in it I didn't expect but nonetheless a good horror slasher type movie. And horror films /scary movies are my favorite so.... 9/10



I didn't see the original yet, but if you're gonna see the sequel in the theater, this would be the week to see it as apparently it is seriously tanking in the box office so who knows how long it'll get a chance to stick around.

All things considered though, it's doing better than "Oogieloves" ever did. And if you enjoy TRULY disturbing, scary material, check out Cary Elwes' performance as Bobby Wobbly in the aforementioned movie. 

Yikes.


----------



## dharmabean

Men in Black III - Best one yet 10/10

Seriously.


----------



## Lovelyone

Brave -- 8/10. I caught myself laughing through it as I watched it with my nieces.


----------



## Miskatonic

Lovelyone said:


> Brave -- 8/10. I caught myself laughing through it as I watched it with my nieces.



I watched a documentary called Indie Game and I'd give it an 8. It was really interesting to get into the thought process of indie game developers and see how they approach their projects. It kind of encouraged me to develop my own game...


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I attempted to watch "Rock of Ages" ..and.. I.. just.. couldn't. 

Can I give a movie .5/10? 

I don't know. I just couldn't. I had to turn it off after the "Hit me with your Best Shot" part. My skin was crawling.


----------



## MrBob

'Death at a Funeral'

8.5/10

Plenty of laugh out loud moments , best line came from Danny Glover's crotchety Uncle Russell :- “Always thought he had a little sugar in his tank” .


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrBob said:


> 'Death at a Funeral'
> 
> 8.5/10
> 
> Plenty of laugh out loud moments , best line came from Danny Glover's crotchety Uncle Russell :- Always thought he had a little sugar in his tank .



I love this movie!!!  I watched the UK version though and I thought it was funny as well, you should watch it!


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Skyfall*

Did anyone else find Bardem's scheme a little, er, _elaborate_ for what was ultimately a simple revenge killing? 
Great climax, though.

18 out of 23.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Muppets (2011). 9 out of 10. Highly entertaining film.


----------



## balletguy

Giant---10 out of 10

James Dean, Liz Taylor, Rock Hudson...classic


----------



## MrBob

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.

8/10 Not quite as good as the classic TV series with Alec Guiness but still brilliant. You can't beat a classic cold war spy thriller, a genre I've missed over the last 20 years....bloody Gorbachev and his Perestroika!


----------



## EMH1701

Life of Pi 7/10


----------



## Paquito

Pitch Perfect: 9/10

I have become obsessed with Rebel Wilson and I accept that.


----------



## willowmoon

Picked up the LOTR trilogy on Blu-Ray yesterday (the extended versions, not the theatrical) ... it's been a while since I watched these, but I'm just about done with "Fellowship" and it looks REALLY decent on Blu-Ray ... I've heard some people complain about a bluish/green tint with the Blu-Ray version of "Fellowship" specifically but I haven't run into the problem yet .... so far so good. By the way, I picked up the whole set at Best Buy for $40 which was much cheaper than what I've seen it for before. 

And as far as the first movie is concerned, I'll give it an 8.5 out of 10 at this point ...


----------



## elliott_fan

21 Jump Street

5/10. There was I think one scene that made me lol but overall, I was fairly indifferent to the whole film. It actually took me two days to watch because going to bed seemed more interesting than watching the ending so I really could not rate it any higher than that.


----------



## masomania

Argo

great,great film


----------



## danielson123

Hitchcock, 8/10, would laugh again.


----------



## Micara

The Hobbit- 9/10

Yeah I loved it. Especially Thorin Oakenshield. Wow.


----------



## largenlovely

Micara said:


> The Hobbit- 9/10
> 
> Yeah I loved it. Especially Thorin Oakenshield. Wow.



I am planning to go see this one...I'm glad to hear it's good yay!!


----------



## MattB

Finally watched Moneyball, liked it. 7/10


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Micara said:


> The Hobbit- 9/10
> 
> Yeah I loved it. Especially Thorin Oakenshield. Wow.



I give it 9/10 also ... Thorin was great!

Only bad part is waiting a year in between episodes.


----------



## Sweetie

Deck the Halls (with Danny Devito) - 8

I wasn't feeling the Christmas thing...but this helped.


----------



## Victoria08

The Hobbit - 9.5/10

I was so nervous about seeing this because The Lord of the Rings movies are my absolute favourite and I wasn't sure if this could live up to them. It's safe to say I had nothing to fear - The Hobbit was excellent.


----------



## vardon_grip

Django Unchained 9.5/10

Another great film from Tarantino. Christoph Waltz was absolutely wonderful as Dr. King Schultz. He seems to have such a fun time portraying Tarantino's characters. Jamie Foxx was excellent in playing the title character. His acting was solid throughout the film and in the scenes that needed the right touch, his timing was great. Leo DiCaprio seemed to relish in his role as the main bad guy. It didn't hurt the film that he is very good at his job. As usual, it was very cool to see all the stars from yesteryear make cameo appearances. Bob Richardson knows how to shoot a great western and lens a terrific film, although there weren't many chances taken with the cinematography. Nothing new can be said about Quentin Tarantino's superb writing, so I won't even bother to try. It was also great to see the film before it opens on Christmas day!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Forever Young (1992) with Mel Gibson, great movie but some parts a little annoying lol 8/10


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Crumb* - 46/47

It's well ... one thing in two words: fucked up...very fucked up. Okay three words, four words, who the hell cares... very very fucked up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lincoln - 9/10


----------



## MattB

Cobra Verde said:


> *Crumb* - 46/47
> 
> It's well ... one thing in two words: fucked up...very fucked up. Okay three words, four words, who the hell cares... very very fucked up.



I actually have the DVD, it doesn't get played. I will watch it if it's on the tube, if I want to feel totally uncomfortable for a few hours afterwards...

Ted- 7/10. It's a live action Family Guy for all intents and purposes. Parts of it are hilarious, other parts are needlessly juvenile. Worth the watch though, liked it.


----------



## Cobra Verde

It's definitely one of the classic "shower-with-your-clothes-_on_-after-watching" documentaries.


*Thor*
Sooo, if Odin is alive and awake at the end (oh yeah, spoiler warning) why didn't he help bring down his adoptive son in the Avengers instead of leaving it to Thor to clean up even though he intervened in less dire situations?

Taken on its own it was pretty good though. 7638486/8000000


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Django 9/10

It was great, I loved it, love Quentin Tarantino films, didn't expect anything less. The only offputting things for me was the use of the N word (which Tarantino is known for/a film about slaves so I wasn't too surprised), some of the scenes were too much for me to handle, and the plot was a little too .. I don't know the word for it. Go see it and maybe you'll be able to put into words what I can't. Regardless, it was an awesome film.


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Captain America *


Easily my least favorite of all the ocres: mediocre. I would've thought I could expect more form the auteur behind Jurassic Park 3 and the Wolf Man remake.


----------



## Micara

Django Unchained- 9/10

Loved it. Felt a little draggy towards the end (is it gonna end _now_?)

And I wish Quentin would quit acting in his own films. I'll never forget "Don't you Jimmie me Jules!" from Pulp Fiction.

Hats off to Samuel L. Jackson who I almost didn't even recognize. He was superb.


----------



## HottiMegan

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. 5/10
I just lost a couple hours that I'll never get back. The idea of the movie was excellent but the execution of the story sucked. I was bored.. ended up playing on my computer while it played.. I'm pretty easy to entertain but this kinda sucked.


----------



## spiritangel

Rise of the Gaurdians

9/10 bloody awesome movie, well worth taking the kiddies to see for sure.


----------



## Mr.GoodHumor

x0emnem0x said:


> Lincoln - 9/10



I second that! 
The Thaddeus Stevens quotes were so great, I couldn't help laughing in the theater.


----------



## Weirdo890

Les Miserables - 6/10

Average. Anne Hathaway was the best part.


----------



## bigpapi4u

the hobbit:an unespected journey 10/10

it was great to see the shire once again


----------



## BriannaBombshell

TED 5/10

I guess my taste in movies has changed! It was dumb.


----------



## spiritangel

The Hobbit 
8/10 like places in LOTR it dragged a little but was still a great adventure


----------



## HottiMegan

Looper 10/10
Awesome movie! I love time travel movies and this one kept me guessing (wrongly). i love it when I can't guess the ending of a movie. The extras were fun to watch too. I love when they have an "expert" discuss time travel and how it relates to the movie in the extra features.
I'm a big fan of Joseph Gordon Levitt and Bruce Willis.


----------



## dharmabean

Odd Life of Timothy Green

Sad, happy, tear jerker, laughable... I recommend this as a family film.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol 10 out of 10


----------



## ~nai'a~

Crash 

Sorry, can't score it yet... Be back with it in a few months when my brain gets out of the «blender» and knows what to make of it! :happy:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Silver Linings Playbook - 3/10

What a waste of time & money


----------



## Mathias

Ted- 4/10

It was funny for the first 30 minutes, then the novelty wore off.


Django- 9/10

It was great and all but it got really boring before the ending. They could have cut back on the dinner scene a little.

Project X- 10/10

I was laughing so much from the beginning on.


----------



## GTAFA

~nai'a~ said:


> Crash
> 
> Sorry, can't score it yet... Be back with it in a few months when my brain gets out of the «blender» and knows what to make of it! :happy:



Which one (Cronenberg-1996 or Haggis -2004)? I am guessing Haggis.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Les Miserables - 10/10

I started crying within the first like 5-10 minutes of the movie and didn't really stop until after the credits. I don't know why movies make me so damn emotional, but once I started, there was no stopping. All of the actors, especially for not being professional singers, were phenomenal. I think doing all of the recording live was the best idea the director could have made. I've been waiting for the longest time for a musical to come out like this. No dialogue was necessary, just the music. It was passionate, it was emotionally draining and I was very pleased. Every note they might have sang off pitch on added to the performance, all the pain, you could hear it in their voices. I'm still just.. in awe.


----------



## Trueballer247

Looper - 8 out of 10
Solid sci-fi action film with some twists and decent performances from Joseph Gordon Leavitt, Emily Blunt and Bruce Willis. Anyone interested in time travel and action films should enjoy this one. 

Skyfall - 9 out of 10
Really loved the style of this film and visually its filled with eye candy. Two parts of the film that I love visually were the cgi special effects montage that played during Adeles song and the jellyfish holograms on the building in Shanghai. Javier Bardem played a great villian, Naomi Harris was a nice choice for a Bond Girl and the chemisty betwen her and Daniel Craig was very believable. Craig was again solid as 007 and hes always super smooth in his delivery ala Layercake.

Killing Them Softly - 6 out of 10
I had high hopes for this one after seeing the trailer. A Mob film starring Brad Pitt, excellent character actor Richard Jenkins, Ray Liotta and Tony Soprano himself James Gandolfini. What ever hopes I had were soon gone once the credits rolled because this film just lacks so so much. Pitts performance was solid and the scenes with politicians talking over the dialogue was unique but that was about it. Definitely wait for this one on DVD and if youre not a fan of the genre Id say skip it altogether because its simply not a great film.


----------



## balletguy

I just re-watched Half Baked. I forgot how funny it was. What a cast Dave Chappele, Jim Brewer, Harland Williams. Jon Stewart, Snoop Dog, and Willie Nelson make cameos....10/10.


----------



## melinda333

I'm watching all the Star Wars movies at the moment. Still have the last 2 episodes to watch.


----------



## runningsoft

The Expendables 2: 2 bulging biceps out of 5, but at least they made fun of themselves along the way.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Silver Linings Playbook - 3/10
> 
> What a waste of time & money



What didn't you like about it? I'm just curious, because I loved it. I'd give it like a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## Gingembre

Les Mis. - 8/10
Now I'm by no means a film buff, but here we go:
There were a couple of occasions where I was conscious that it was quite a long film (!) but overall I loved it. I'm a sucker for a musical anyway, and I didn't really know the story of this one, which was definitely a plus, I think. I loved the casting, but thought Anne Hathaway was particularly super. I hope she gets the Oscar. Sacha Baron Cohen was brilliant as well, and I was surprised by how good Russell Crowe was, coz I'm not a particular fan of his.

I saw it in the IMAX, which made it pretty visually stunning and...just so...big...but I think it'd look really good in a regular cinema too. I liked the way the songs were recorded live (I think that's the case?!) - they're not always 100% pitch perfect, but the emotion and grittiness is spot on and I think that's more important, it fits better than I think a perfectly polished film soundtrack would do.

Granted, it doesn't take much to make me cry, but I was crying on & off during the whole film! I cried when it was sad, cried when it was happy and cried when I just felt overwhelmed (in a good way)! The "can you hear the people sing" scene made me shiver it was so good!


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

lOOPER 10-10 

ABRAHAM LINCOLN VAMPIRE KILLER 6-10


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Mission Impossible 3 7 out 10


----------



## kaylaisamachine

This is 40 - 9/10

It was cute, super funny, had a underlining important message to it. I thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

kaylaisamachine said:


> What didn't you like about it? I'm just curious, because I loved it. I'd give it like a 7.5 out of 10.



I just thought it was boring and quite depressing. Maybe I wasn't in the right mood for it. Plus the woman that played the mother had the same exact expression on her face for the entire time. It's unusual for me to dislike a movie. I was surprised it's gotten so many nominations. Then again - what do I know. :doh:

FYI - This is about Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## kaylaisamachine

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> I just thought it was boring and quite depressing. Maybe I wasn't in the right mood for it. Plus the woman that played the mother had the same exact expression on her face for the entire time. It's unusual for me to dislike a movie. I was surprised it's gotten so many nominations. Then again - what do I know. :doh:
> 
> FYI - This is about Silver Linings Playbook



Oh yeah, that could be it. Sometimes I don't like movies simply because I wasn't in the mood for that specific moment. They have to intrigue me, but I could see why you would say that. Not hating or anything, I was just curious.  I like to know peoples' opinions on things.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Dark Knight Rises 10/10

Truly a worthy conclusion to the Nolan trilogy.


----------



## x0emnem0x

RED - Awesome action packed movie with plenty of comedy. Kind of messy in the aspect of switching from certain scenes to certain scene. Bruce Willis is still a stud so I loved it through and through.  9/10

The Avengers - First time being able to watch this tonight and must I say it was awesome. Great actors, graphics, movie in general. Loved it! 10/10


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Black Swan 9.5 out of 10


----------



## Weirdo890

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Black Swan 9.5 out of 10



That movie is AWESOME! Everything about that film blew me away.


----------



## Victoria08

Inglourious Basterds - 8/10. I'm surprised at how much I actually liked this.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

kaylaisamachine said:


> Oh yeah, that could be it. Sometimes I don't like movies simply because I wasn't in the mood for that specific moment. They have to intrigue me, but I could see why you would say that. Not hating or anything, I was just curious.  I like to know peoples' opinions on things.



Dearest - no offense taken - sorry if I came across poorly. That was definitely not my intention. I was more than happy to respond to your inquiry!!!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Outpost: Black Sun ... dude don't make me relive that to rate it :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Victoria08 said:


> Inglourious Basterds - 8/10. I'm surprised at how much I actually liked this.



I remember that movie, I actually liked it too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hope Springs 8/10

Really good movie. I'm a big Meryl Streep fan, so she automatically makes me want to see the movie. This movie looked like a romantic comedy on the commercials but boy was it not. It was awkward and uncomfortable at times and almost tearily sad at times. It was a good movie and had a good ending. It was a wonderful journey.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jumper 9/10

I've seen it before but I love it enough to watch it again, very cool idea for a movie I guess but nothing really new but totally worth the watch I'd say.


----------



## Saoirse

Django Unchained. 8/10

Waltz fucking owned it. That's all I can say.


----------



## moore2me

Victoria08 said:


> Inglourious Basterds - 8/10. I'm surprised at how much I actually liked this.





x0emnem0x said:


> I remember that movie, I actually liked it too.





Saoirse said:


> Django Unchained. 8/10
> 
> Waltz fucking owned it. That's all I can say.



Waltz owns both these movies - which is saying a lot (excuse me Saoirse) 'cause he is working with "the cream of the crop of some of the major Hollywood action/Tarantino style in your face with an Arkansas toothpick kind of stars".


----------



## Lovelyone

I loved Ingorious Basterds too. That's saying a lot as I am definitely NOT a Brad Pitt Fan. I put off seeing it because he was in the movie but recently saw it on showtime. I would give the movie an 8/10


----------



## Micara

I had pneumonia, so I did nothing but watch movies the past week.

*Argo*- 100/10

*The Impossible*- 7/10

*Flight*- 6/10- Denzel was superb, the movie just wasn't my cup of tea.

*For A Good Time Call*- 3/10

*Twilight/Breaking Dawn Pt 2*- 7/10 because I always enjoy heads being ripped off

*Pitch Perfect*- 7/10 I love Fat Amy.


----------



## Oona

Victoria08 said:


> Inglourious Basterds - 8/10. I'm surprised at how much I actually liked this.



I have such a crude sense of humor and a love for ridiculousness that I *love* that movie.


----------



## moore2me

*M2M'S Comments in blue.*



Micara said:


> I had pneumonia, so I did nothing but watch movies the past week. (snipped) . . . .
> 
> *Micara, I am sorry that you have pneumonia. I certainly hope you are following the doctor's orders and taking the antibiotics and doing the breathing exercises. That stuff is wicked and can really ruin your day, week, month, spring, summer and your life in general. Serious stuff - it frequently would kill folks a hundred years ago. Be careful.*
> 
> *Twilight/Breaking Dawn Pt 2*- 7/10 because I always enjoy heads being ripped off.



*By the way, if you enjoy people and other things getting their heads ripped off, let me recommend Game of Thrones if you are not already hooked on it. There are already two seasons on DVD and season three starts 3.31.13. It is produced by HBO and you can buy Season one and Season two or rent them.

The story line provides at least one beheading per episode - usually there are more, plus some other ways to kill your opponent that are waaaay primitive. Just a teaser - one guy gets mad and beheads his horse. Another girl name Danny decides to burn a witch alive and wants to really get close to the execution. Danny burns a house down around the witch, while Danny is sitting next to the victim watching. GoT is addicting once you start watching. One last plus, the author is a BHM who by now is a very rich BHM.

Stay well and run those nasty pneumonnie cooters out of your life. M2M*


----------



## starr416

Haunted House...3/10, some good laughs, but don't waste your money


----------



## dharmabean

*Hope Springs*: 8/10

It was pretty good. It was sad though. Made me cry a lot. It was funny too. There were some great one liners in it. Anyways, it's an movie geared more towards more of an adult crowd. Made me realize a lot of crap about myself, that's for sure.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## EMH1701

Bought the classic Star Trek Blu Rays with my holiday money and I watched Star Trek III & IV on Sunday since I couldn't do much else with my bad knee. Score: 7/10. I've always liked IV better than most of them. That was the one with the whales.

I'm debating whether or not to skip Star Trek V and pretend it never existed. I haven't seen it in ages. But most fans agree it was the worst one. Ironically, that was the one they let Shatner direct.


----------



## Blackjack

EMH1701 said:


> Bought the classic Star Trek Blu Rays with my holiday money and I watched Star Trek III & IV on Sunday since I couldn't do much else with my bad knee. Score: 7/10. I've always liked IV better than most of them. That was the one with the whales.
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to skip Star Trek V and pretend it never existed. I haven't seen it in ages. But most fans agree it was the worst one. Ironically, that was the one they let Shatner direct.



Shatner directed, it didn't have a good plot at all, and Leonard Nimoy- whose character and performance were absolutely key in the story, above even Kirk- was going through a phase where he loathed that he was Spock. He was, at the time, full of disdain for the role and the character because he felt that no matter what it's what people would know him for, and he was so sick of it.

It has some really good stuff in it, but it's almost as though the stars aligned to provide maximum suckitude.


----------



## Miskatonic

Blackjack said:


> Shatner directed, it didn't have a good plot at all, and Leonard Nimoy- whose character and performance were absolutely key in the story, above even Kirk- was going through a phase where he loathed that he was Spock. He was, at the time, full of disdain for the role and the character because he felt that no matter what it's what people would know him for, and he was so sick of it.
> 
> It has some really good stuff in it, but it's almost as though the stars aligned to provide maximum suckitude.



Star Trek V was really dumb. Even when I was a kid and obsessively devoured everything Star Trek no matter HOW bad I hated it. 

As for me, the last movie I watched was Iron Sky. I'd give it 5/10. It was trying way too hard to have a cheesy sci-fi atmosphere to it. It was semi-enjoyable, but for a movie about nazis invading from the moon it was very forgettable. The soundtrack is AMAZING, though. I highly suggest checking it out.


----------



## Micara

moore2me said:


> *M2M'S Comments in blue.*
> 
> 
> 
> *By the way, if you enjoy people and other things getting their heads ripped off, let me recommend Game of Thrones if you are not already hooked on it. There are already two seasons on DVD and season three starts 3.31.13. It is produced by HBO and you can buy Season one and Season two or rent them.
> 
> The story line provides at least one beheading per episode - usually there are more, plus some other ways to kill your opponent that are waaaay primitive. Just a teaser - one guy gets mad and beheads his horse. Another girl name Danny decides to burn a witch alive and wants to really get close to the execution. Danny burns a house down around the witch, while Danny is sitting next to the victim watching. GoT is addicting once you start watching. One last plus, the author is a BHM who by now is a very rich BHM.
> 
> Stay well and run those nasty pneumonnie cooters out of your life. M2M*



Thanks M2M. I have heard that I would probably like Game of Thrones, so I will have to check it out. And I am on the mend- they gave me Levaquin and a truckload of inhalers, and I am back at work.


----------



## Morganer

Jack Reacher - 8 out of 10

Very, very good movie. Well done from start to finish. 

Here is a clip from the beginning. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbZMNEl-WQY


----------



## Saoirse

Micara said:


> *Argo*- 100/10



ahh totes! I saw it with my brother and I wasnt expecting much cause im not a big Affleck fan, but this movie was great! I was on the edge of my seat at the end!!


----------



## Mathias

Gangster Squad- 8/10

I liked it. I can understand why the scene where they shoot up the movie theater was removed from the film though.


----------



## GTAFA

I finally saw _The Fantastic Mr Fox_ (2009) last night on TV. I wish i could have caught it on a large screen. Those of you who've seen it --a film that may only have caught your notice as a children's film--will know that it's a special and unique creation, visually unforgettable, and using the voices of Meryl Streep, George Clooney, Bill Murray, Willem Dafoe, and a few other stars besides. In places it's funny, at times it's touching. I found it extraordinarly deep, a study of the psychology of "humans": those creatures who sometimes think we're rational even as we continue to surrender to our animal impulses. Don't get me wrong, the film is about animals who speak like people. But ultimately it's about humanity. An animal promises to stop doing the thing he's addicted to. Ha... familiar problem? And how rational are we, really..? 

For what it's aiming for, it's a genuine 10 out of 10.


----------



## AuntHen

*Super 8* 10/10

I have nothing bad to say about it. Loved the main character (boy), everything! :wubu:

Going to see Silver Linings Playbook tonight, will post review soon.


----------



## GTAFA

I saw _Silver Linings Playbook_ last night, enjoyed it very much. I don't want to say too much --for fear of giving it away-- but believe 3 of the 4 Academy Award nominees (actor /actress, supporting actor/supporting actress) deserve to win their Oscar. Nominee #4? in my opinion no, they don't even deserve their nomination. I won't tell you who nominee #4 is, except that this person is the difference between this film being a 10 and 7 in my opinion. So... 7 out of 10. But still, it's a remarkable well-written film.


----------



## Sweetie

I saw Les Miserables last night. I'm sure if you like that kind of thing it was excellent but it really depressed me. So taking my own emotions out of it I'd give it a 9.


----------



## dharmabean

The Possession

9/10 ... But I'm way into these kinds of movies. I think this was a phenomenal take on possessions and exorcisms. The ending was a bit corny, but that's Hollywood.


----------



## SuperMishe

*Margaret* - 8/10
It left me with a lot of questions - and I'm not sure if that's good or bad. Great cast with Anna Paquin in the lead and smaller parts by Matt Damon, Matthew Broderick, Jean Reno, Mark Ruffalo, Kieran Mculkin and Alison Janny (sp?).


----------



## Oona

Transformers & Transformers Rise of the Fallen

10/10 on both! 


Then again, I am a giant dork like that... I can't wait to watch the third one and the fourth one is coming!!


----------



## lizzie_lotr

I just watched Birdemic..... I give it 1 out of 10.... but a 10 on unintentional entertainment value!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan

Our little mountain town theater re-ran Wreck It Ralph for the weekend. We took the boys to see it. I really enjoyed this movie. It was fun and imaginative. I didn't even guess the identity of the bad guy. It was a fun movie so i'll give it 8/10.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Oona said:


> Transformers & Transformers Rise of the Fallen
> 
> 10/10 on both!



After seeing this earlier this morning I had to watch all three.


----------



## Oona

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> After seeing this earlier this morning I had to watch all three.



Darn you! I'm watching part 3 tonight


----------



## AuntHen

*Silver Linings Playbook* 8.5/10

Jennifer Lawrence! This movie (unlike The Hunger Games haha) is going to open up sooo many doors for her!


----------



## MRdobolina

the hobbit .. now i get why jackson decided to split it up into 3 movies ...


----------



## GTAFA

fat9276 said:


> *Silver Linings Playbook* 8.5/10
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence! This movie (unlike The Hunger Games haha) is going to open up sooo many doors for her!



AGREED! what do you think of the other Oscar-nominated stars?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Goat 8/10 ... Great movie laughed my ass off.


----------



## HottiMegan

Butter 8/10
Super fun movie. It's a dark comedy and kept me giggling throughout. The cast is great and who knew the butter sculpting world would be so funny.


----------



## Mishty

Killer Joe - *9/10*


Holy shit! Matthew McConaughey as a Southern gentleman/mad man. Emile Hirsch is a drug slinging moron in lust with his sister(Juno Temple). Thomas Haden Church is great for a dim-witter punch line,as the dumbest Texan since Dubya. It's a disgusting movie,with low life people,and I loved it. 

The ending kind of irked me,but hey,William Friedkin.


----------



## dharmabean

The Hobbit 10/10

I EFFIN LOVED THE HOBBIT... LOVED IT. I had no clue that it was primarily about the dwarves. I thought they had a cameo like on LOTR. I am in love. LOVE THEM. Anyone who knows me well, knows that I have a pretty big (geeky) dwarf collection. I'm not talking Snow White styled dwarves... I'm talking ax wielding, GRRRRR, dwarves.

Best damned movie in a long time.

Best damned song, gave me chills.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

HottiMegan said:


> Butter 8/10
> Super fun movie. It's a dark comedy and kept me giggling throughout. The cast is great and who knew the butter sculpting world would be so funny.



Haha I watched Butter right after Goat it was crazy I laughed my ass off at it. The stripper character was great.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Jeff, Who Lives At Home*

Starring Jason Segel, Ed Helms, and Susan Sarandon
LOVED this movie with a burning passion... especially since the actors and actresses I love were in it. You'd think it was more of a funny movie considering the characters in it - some of it is funny regardless, but it's a little weird and the end ties it all together. The ending was pretty intense. This is also on Netflix instant so check it out if you have Netflix! I give it 10/10.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Also, *The Dilemma*

Starring Vince Vaughn and Kevin James, as well as Jennifer Connelly, Winona Ryder, Channing Tatum and Queen Latifah...

Didn't think the movie The Dilemma was all that great... I started watching it cause I realized a lot of actors I liked were in it - but I don't know some of it was just kind of boring and I didn't laugh as much as I had anticipated I would haha, but it was still a pretty decent movie, worth watching... I think Tatums part as Zip had to be my favorite thing through the whole movie... "You killed my fish." 8/10


----------



## HottiMegan

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Haha I watched Butter right after Goat it was crazy I laughed my ass off at it. The stripper character was great.



We watched Goats after Butter  we must have similar taste in movies


----------



## CAMellie

Dredd - 9/10

I don't care about the comic books and blah blah blah blah...I thought this movie was an awesome action flick that was extremely entertaining. Made the Stallone version look like a lame, campy, low-budget cartoon!


----------



## GTAFA

_To Rome with Love_ is another Woody Allen movie full of wit, brilliant performances and deep ideas. When Allen is dead people will look back and tearfully recognize what an amazing film-maker he was. 10 out of 10


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

HottiMegan said:


> We watched Goats after Butter  we must have similar taste in movies



That's too funny ... I finished up the day by watching The Way ... I love that movie.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

CAMellie said:


> Dredd - 9/10
> 
> I don't care about the comic books and blah blah blah blah...I thought this movie was an awesome action flick that was extremely entertaining. Made the Stallone version look like a lame, campy, low-budget cartoon!



I really want to see it so bad.


----------



## Jack Secret

7/10

I was really impressed with this movie. I thought that the introduction of so many new characters would have been too much to crunch in one movie, but they did it very well. The movie was complex enough to develop a good deep plot and it had action enough to keep anyone interested Even if you don't normally like movies this long.

This is about highest that I would ever grade a movie. I tend to be a movie snob. It's going to get anything higher than the score it's got to really blow my socks off.


----------



## Micara

I watched Butter because of Vanilla Gorilla and HottiMegan's reviews. It was a lot of fun. I never thought I would hate Jennifer Garner! 

7/10


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Freedom Writers. 8 out of 10


----------



## Morganer

The Last Stand - 7.5/10

It was watchable, and well done, for a predictable movie. About a 7 on the fun spectrum. 

A good weekend or popcorn flick.


----------



## azerty

Lincoln by Spielberg, released in France : great film.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*The Pact*... 

This is an official synopsis: "After her mother passes away, Annie is persuaded to return home and pay final respects. Sleeping in her childhood bedroom, something ominous and unfamiliar in the house rattles the tough-as-nails heroine. Enlisting the aid of a local cop and a clairvoyant to investigate, Annie soon finds these mysterious disturbances only serve as a catalyst to bring forth long-repressed nightmares that reveal a disturbing secret about her family's history."

So this is some freaky horror movie on Netflix. It was decent, some parts were weird the acting was okay, the acting in some parts were odd though... but overall decent movie. I get scared easily so I liked this one. 8/10


----------



## MattB

The Pink Panther (1964)- 8/10. Worth it for the "zebra drinking from the punch bowl" scene. I still think A Shot In The Dark is the best Panther movie though...


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Gangster squad 7 out 10. sean penn was a great villian.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*The Devil Inside*

Weird movie, some parts scared the shit outta me, other parts were just kinda normal like boring and documentary type things (it says that it wasn't really a real movie obviously but like lost documentary type stuff like the Blair Witch Project) but damn the things in that movie, had me crawling! 8/10


----------



## runningsoft

Get the Gringo, with Mel Gibson. It's actually pretty good. Well-rounded story arc and character development. 7.5/10.


----------



## Micara

Warm Bodies 8/10

I thought it was cute.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*My Girl*

Duh, always 10/10.


----------



## Webmaster

Zero Dark Thirty 8/10.

An occasionally brutal film that loosely chronicles the events that led to eliminating Bin Laden. It's confusing and almost painful to watch at first, but very well done, with riveting footage of the final raid of Bin Laden's compound. According to this movie, it almost single-handedly was the dogged determination of one young female FBI agent that eventually led to Bin Laden.


----------



## Luscious Luna

Les Miserables (2012) 9 out of 10

The movie was awesome. Even knowing the story and having seen a few of the stage versions it was like watching the story for the first time. It was very emotional and the performance by Anne Hathaway was heart wrenching. My only disappointment in the movie is Russell Crowe as Javert. His voice was just not up to par for this role. I loved it so much that I saw it twice.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Space Jam 
I haven't seen it in years and I always loved it as a kid. I had the chance to watch it again.
9 out of 10


----------



## noseovertail

'Straight Time' (1978) -- had seen it a while ago, just watched it again. really great film- earlier Dustin Hoffman


----------



## willowmoon

*The Mist (2007)* One of the few Stephen King adaptations to film that does not disappoint ... and I love the ending of this film, although some people didn't care for it because it's not a typical ending. If you're a "Walking Dead" TV series fan, you'll see some familiar faces in this film due to the Frank Darabont connection ... Laurie Holden (Andrea), Jeffrey DeMunn (Dale), & Melissa McBride (Carol) all make appearances. I picked up the 2-disc Blu-Ray of this movie a couple of weeks ago and the second disc has a black & white presentation of the film which I think looks aesthetically better and is my preferred version. 

The only downside (to me, at least) were the creature effects ... not as good as I would have hoped, but then again this was CGI from 2007 but the human element and acting in the film are top-notch. I think if you like shows like "The Walking Dead", seeing this film is a no-brainer (no pun intended .... or was it?) 

I'd give the film an 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## GTAFA

_Frankenweenie_ (2012),... a film that somehow escaped my notice when it was released. I'd say it's classic Tim Burton --with all the usual themes. It's pretty entertaining even if i should have seen where it was going. 8 out of 10.


----------



## HottiMegan

Bag of Hammers 8/10
We went into this thinking it's a comedy but it was not terribly funny. It was still a great movie. Very sad but entertaining.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Identity thief, give it 7/10. it was funny, but I have been seeing to many crazy on the road to trips type of films. Its ok..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fast Five. I love the action and CARnage that happens throughout the film. 
9.5 out of 10
I can't wait til Fast & Furious 6 comes out in may


----------



## riplee

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Space Jam
> I haven't seen it in years and I always loved it as a kid. I had the chance to watch it again.
> 9 out of 10



I only just saw that movie a couple of years ago and I was surprised at how good it is.


----------



## riplee

From Feb. 14 to Feb. 18, free Hulu users in the U.S. will have access to every Criterion Collection title in Hulu's library.

http://www.hulu.com/movies/criterion


----------



## Saoirse

riplee said:


> From Feb. 14 to Feb. 18, free Hulu users in the U.S. will have access to every Criterion Collection title in Hulu's library.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/movies/criterion



Ooh criterion has a lot of good stuff! I have a friend that completely obsessed with criterion... he has every movie on DVD and is workin on blu-ray.


----------



## riplee

Saoirse said:


> Ooh criterion has a lot of good stuff! I have a friend that completely obsessed with criterion... he has every movie on DVD and is workin on blu-ray.



Argh, the selection was limited (but cool) and they still had the annoying advertisements asking, "Is this ad relevant to you?"

I hope you weren't as bummed out as I.

Every movie in the collection? Superb! Hold on to him.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Taken 2

Definitely not as good as the first one but still good. Lot's of action, epic scenes, but it gets boring after awhile when somehow these people find out where the other characters are in a matter of seconds like what kind of freakin people have the equipment to know when and where he is gonna be when he gets into the country and yet they are in this run down house watching sports off this crap ass TV... I don't get it. But anyway, 7/10.


----------



## Webmaster

Loopers - 7 of 10. Very clever time paradox movie, but also rather far-fetched. I prefer movies where I can go, "hmm, yes, that makes sense."


----------



## HottiMegan

9/10 Warm Bodies
This was a great twist to a zombie movie. I really enjoyed the humor and the main guy did zombie so well. It had to be kinda hard to pull off his role and it was really entertaining to watch. Lots of laughs and a bit of romance. It was my first non-kids movie in the theater since 2011


----------



## Mckee

"Promised Land" 6 out of 10.

It's just not up to expectation, I was hoping something better by Gus Van Sant. But still a well made movie.


----------



## GTAFA

_*Ted*_ (mila kunis, mark wahlberg): a much deeper film that you'd expect from the trailer. Yes it's funny! But it's a variation on Peter Pan (a boy who won't grow up). 9 out of 10.

_*I don't know how she does it*_ (with sarah jessica parker, pierce brosnan and greg kinnear): i liked it. 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## Saoirse

riplee said:


> Argh, the selection was limited (but cool) and they still had the annoying advertisements asking, "Is this ad relevant to you?"
> 
> I hope you weren't as bummed out as I.
> 
> Every movie in the collection? Superb! Hold on to him.



One of my favorites in The Quiet Man. His too! Everytime I hang out with him, I look thru his collection and have him out one in. Of course, we never get to watch the whole thing...


----------



## Mckee

"The Master" 8 out of 10.

Superbly directed, Philip Seymour Hoffman and Joaquin Phoenix performances are amazing.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*I recently watched "The Devil's Carnival" and ... and.. it's so fucking amazing. *

I'm a huge fan of "Repo! The Genetic Opera" so I had HAD to see this and I'm so happy I did. *I honestly don't say this often but I give it a 10/10!* The detail and storyline and make-up and just, everything is so.. incredibly portrayed. I was truly in awe and kept saying "This is so freaking awesome!" the whole way through.


----------



## Cobra Verde

School of Rock - :happy: out of :eat1:


Entertaining crap. I just might take Jack Black off my Shoot In The Face list. Or at least move him down...


----------



## Morganer

x0emnem0x said:


> Taken 2
> 
> Definitely not as good as the first one but still good. Lot's of action, epic scenes, but it gets boring after awhile when somehow these people find out where the other characters are in a matter of seconds like what kind of freakin people have the equipment to know when and where he is gonna be when he gets into the country and yet they are in this run down house watching sports off this crap ass TV... I don't get it. But anyway, 7/10.



Well said there. They managed to keep it going.. but the first was epic compared to the 2nd. Just as long as there is not a _Taken 3_. That would be a no-go.

As to last movie I saw:

*It's a Good Day to Live Free and Die Hard. 9.5 out of 10.*

I thought this movie was going to be terrible. It was not. It was very very good.. Easily on par with the first one, just with an aged Willis. That mattered not one bit. Was even better than Die Hard 3: With A Vengeance.

Go see Die Hard 5.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Blazing Saddles. 25/10.


----------



## Al Diggy

ClashCityRocker said:


> Blazing Saddles. 25/10.



EXACTLY!!!


Flight 9/10


----------



## Morganer

Snitch. 6/10

This movie was alright, just predictable. Better than _The Last Stand._ The performance of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson (he has finally put away the "The Rock" moniker) is the best in the movie; his employee gives a very good one. It balances out the horrible Weaver, and the cop, whom I swear is Matthew McConaughey with a sexy beard. Watch the movie and you will see why I say this.

The movie is not a waste of time, and for PG13 it is an 8.5 out of 10, it just simply is not the best movie you ever saw, and if you can forgive its relative unrealisticness and predictability, it is very very good. Ok, 6.5 out of 10.

That, and Die Hard 5 make the movies right now.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Side effects 7/10

There should have been more Channing tatum. Much much more with much much less clothing


----------



## riplee

Saoirse said:


> One of my favorites in The Quiet Man. His too! Everytime I hang out with him, I look thru his collection and have him out one in. Of course, we never get to watch the whole thing...



That is one I've never seen nor am I familiar with it. Why is it a favorite?


----------



## SuperMishe

*Argo* - 9.75/10 - How did Affleck NOT get a nom for Best Director? Yet it won for Best Movie?...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

SuperMishe said:


> *Argo* - 9.75/10 - How did Affleck NOT get a nom for Best Director? Yet it won for Best Movie?...



I despretley want to see that movie


----------



## Morganer

SuperMishe said:


> *Argo* - 9.75/10 - How did Affleck NOT get a nom for Best Director? Yet it won for Best Movie?...





ClutchingIA19 said:


> I despretley want to see that movie



His 2010 movie "The Town" gets a 9.75/10 from me. Argo was pretty good, but I give it more like a 7 or 8 out of 10, some of (ok, ALL) the dialogue with the older Hollywood guys was a turn-off for me. Great movie otherwise, and yes it was well done.


----------



## fat hiker

SuperMishe said:


> *Argo* - 9.75/10 - How did Affleck NOT get a nom for Best Director? Yet it won for Best Movie?...



The suspense created was really good in the sections set in Iran - too bad it was so tightly focussed on Tony's viewpoint that the movie as a whole ended up unbalanced - but then, even if it was 'based on actual events, who expects Hollywood to tell the balanced truth? 

That last scene, as the police cars race the 747 down the runway - pure, Hollywood invention!

Go see the movie for the suspense, not as a piece of history...


----------



## GTAFA

fat hiker said:


> The suspense created was really good in the sections set in Iran - too bad it was so tightly focussed on Tony's viewpoint that the movie as a whole ended up unbalanced - but then, even if it was 'based on actual events, who expects Hollywood to tell the balanced truth?
> 
> That last scene, as the police cars race the 747 down the runway - pure, Hollywood invention!
> 
> Go see the movie for the suspense, not as a piece of history...



I am really glad to see this (the healthy skepticism about Hollywood). While it's under the radar, there's a minor controversy about the film's accuracy. Jimmy Carter has done some work setting the record straight. I would guess that most people are too busy enjoying the film to care.


----------



## HottiMegan

7/10 The Raven
I am a huge John Cusack fan and enjoyed this movie. It took a little while to get sucked in, but ended up being really good. I like a good mystery flick.


----------



## fat hiker

GTAFA said:


> I am really glad to see this (the healthy skepticism about Hollywood). While it's under the radar, there's a minor controversy about the film's accuracy. Jimmy Carter has done some work setting the record straight. I would guess that most people are too busy enjoying the film to care.



The person who's really been working hard to set the record straight is the man who was at the center of the 'Canadian Caper' - former Ambassador Ken Taylor, who sheltered those Americans under difficult conditions for months! Take, for instance, that crazy scene at the airline check-in where supposedly their tickets weren't ready - the only ticket that wasn't ready was the CIA guys, the "six" not only had tickets arranged and waiting for that flight, but also for three later flights that day, in case they got delayed on the way to the airport or in the airport itself - and those groups of six tickets were booked by the Canadian Embassy in Tehran, not by the CIA!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Terminator 3- Rise of the machines. Not the best in the series, nevertheless, still enjoyable. 7 out of 10.


----------



## furious styles

*hard eight (sydney)* - hmm .. gotta go with a hard 8/10 .. incredible dialog framed with the elegant long tracking shots customary in a paul thomas anderson flick .. deep character development. ending felt a little abrupt, though. still i very much enjoyed it, the man can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## smithnwesson

azerty said:


> Lincoln by Spielberg, released in France : great film.


Indeed it is excellent and was filmed around here. Daniel Day-Lewis rocks!

My entry is _Hitchcock_. 9/10. How could it have not been awesome with Helen Mirren and Anthony Hopkins? My favorite line from the movie is: 
"You may call me Hitch. Hold the Cock". 

- Jim


----------



## Mishty

_The Last Exorcism Part II _- *4/10*


I rarely give a movie anything below a five,but this film had New Orleans and voodoo to play with,and completely missed the mark. There were a few intense moments,but the ending was horseshit.


----------



## Mckee

"The Sessions" 7 out of 10

Light hearted and enjoyable


----------



## southernfa

Stunning acting by Daniel Day Lewis offset by too much flag-waving. Rather too long as well, at least for a non-American audience.


----------



## mel

Sinister....8/10


----------



## Alicia33

Warm Bodies....8 out of 10. It was A good movie. Neat twist on the usual zombie movie


----------



## rellis10

Silver Linings Playbook

This film surprised me a bit, but not how I would have thought it would. I wanted to see it because I've previously been very negative about Jennifer Lawrence's acting and I was curious after she won the Oscar for it.... but it was Bradley Cooper that stood out and seriously impressed me.

Cooper showed more depth than I've seen from him before and put in a great performance. Lawrence, I still don't really see the big deal. I tried, I really did, and there are some good moments, but I don't see what was so Oscar worthy in her showing here. DeNiro was better than I've seen him for a long time though not quite up to his best. It was a pleasent surprise to see Chris Tucker in a non-Rush Hour film and he has a couple of good scenes, I really want to see him in more varied, more OFTEN, movies.

As for the movie itself, I really liked the way it was shot and it helps the overall theme of mental illness by provided a confused and blurred view. The story is good, but toward the end it gets a tad predictable and over-sentimental. I can forgive it though because the level of acting is great and it keeps you gripped all the way by making you care about the characters.

Overall, slightly falls short of the hype for me but still a very good watch. 7.5/10


----------



## GTAFA

I wanted to see _Skyfall_ after all the talk about it being the best Bond ever. If it is, Bond is over. But clearly it made money and lots of people enjoyed it. I found it okay, but nothing to justify the hype. 7 out of 10

And that same night i watched _Hitchcock_, a film that seemed to get slaughtered by the critics. It's funny because at one point in the film they even tell us that the studio wanted him to make a film from the Ian Fleming books (Casino Royale gets mentioned). I wonder what Hitch would have done with the novels... But i digress. I suppose i am talking about my frustration with critics and the confusion created by the trailers advertising films. Where i found _Skyfall_ overhyped and was disappointed, I was pleasantly surprised by _Hitchcock._ Mind you, i get why the critics didn't go for it. I don't think it's because of the quality of the film, so much as the sad sad fact that film studies grads end up as film critics, and HITCHCOCK is their GOD. So in other words, making a film about this subject is risky business indeed. I think it has a fascinating angle, resembling one of the episodes of the show (where A.H. introduces the story and then gives us a witty epilog after), and deserved better from those smart-ass critics who all think they know sacred alfred hitchcock from their courses dissecting his work. Oh and the performances are quite wonderful, way beyond what i was led to expect (including excellent work from Jessica Biel, Helen Mirren, Anthony Hopkins and Scarlett Johansson. For anyone fascinated by the film _Psycho_ i think it's must viewing (and thank goodness they included a tiny bit of Bernard Herrmann, the man who's key to the shower sequence). 9 out of 10


----------



## Micara

*Chasing Mavericks*
7/10 for the story and 1,000,000 out of 10 for Gerard Butler. :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

Ted 5/10 Not as funny as I thought it would be.


----------



## veggieforever

*Sinister. I am a lover of horror so I was looking to be satisfied with this film as I was told it was a bit of a "jump fest". Certain scenes were a little "raw" and graphic and I could only akin it to 8mm with Nicholas Cage as the "found" murder footage was shot on old cine film and was sometimes a little hard to watch. I found it quite good and the plot had a twist that I kinda semi seen coming but all in all I give it 6.5/10. The "baddie" shall I say (dont want to give anything away), is the spit of Brandon Lee from The Crow so I could not be that afraid of him as The Crow was an old favourite of mine. I would certainly recommend it but it wasnt the scare-o-rama I was looking for but then again I am quite hard to please  but go check it out as it is certainly worth a watch! xXx*


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Bridge on the River Kwai* - 46 & 2/Ahead of me

Would've been a literally perfect film if not for the shitty William Holden character. I kept waiting for him to turn, look directly into the camera and say, "I'm a loafer and a malcontent so you shouldn't bother expecting any heroics from me later in the movie. Nope, none whatsoever." It wouldn't have been any less subtle.
It's too bad Alec Guinness was such an ungrateful bitch about Star Wars, he should be remembered even more fondly.


----------



## Jack Secret

Cobra Verde said:


> *Bridge on the River Kwai* - 46 & 2/Ahead of me
> 
> Would've been a literally perfect film if not for the shitty William Holden character. I kept waiting for him to turn, look directly into the camera and say, "I'm a loafer and a malcontent so you shouldn't bother expecting any heroics from me later in the movie. Nope, none whatsoever." It wouldn't have been any less subtle.
> It's too bad Alec Guinness was such an ungrateful bitch about Star Wars, he should be remembered even more fondly.



You totally get rep for the Tool reference


----------



## ClashCityRocker

recently watched that movie Hot Rod..ridiculous, but a blast to watch. 7/10 for sheer enjoyment


----------



## wildpies

total recall. colin farell edition. hes not swartzenegger but not a bad sci fi. forget its a remake. 8/10


----------



## willowmoon

_*Silent Hill: Revelation 3D (2012) *_ Quite honestly, the only revelation I got out of this movie was that I clearly pissed away 94 minutes of my life that I will never get back. Quite honestly, movies like "Exorcist II: The Heretic" & "Battlefield Earth" would seem like Oscar contenders compared to this movie. It's THAT bad. 

It's a darn shame because I enjoyed the hell out of the first film which came out back in 2006. It's one of the very few videogame-to-film movies that actually is decent, especially when we've seen particularly horrible ones come out ("Super Mario Brothers", anyone?). 

And then, this. THIS.

I had heard an awful lot of negative reviews of this sequel and it dropped out of the theaters rather quickly which was a rather damning indication of how truly bad this movie was. So I rented it on Blu-Ray yesterday just to see if the hating was truly justified, and yes ... yes it was. 

Now I don't know if this is a spoiler or not, but there is a spider-type creature comprised of mannequins that is probably one of the worst CGI effects I've seen since Malebolgia in 1997's "Spawn". Here's a bit of youtube linkage if you want to see a clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjPtaozIb9g

Allegedly, this creature was supposed to be scary. Honestly, I was laughing at how ridiculous and cheap it looked. I'm not even sure if special effects from the old-school Doctor Who episodes with Tom Baker looked this awful. 

And the movie is just replete with typical horror movie clichés that will make you groan, and not in a good Las Vegas way either. It also features a 5-minute over-the-top hammy acting performance from Malcolm McDowell as well as Carrie-Anne Moss who looks like the long-lost sister of Legolas from LOTR. And the plot is so all over the place even Darren Aronofsky would've been confused by it. 

I don't think I've ever done this before, but I would have to give this movie a zero out of 10. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Morganer

Side Effects - 9 out of 10

Just sit down and watch it and let it tell its story, it's good.



willowmoon said:


> Now I don't know if this is a spoiler or not, but there is a spider-type creature comprised of mannequins that is probably one of the worst CGI effects I've seen since Malebolgia in 1997's "Spawn". Here's a bit of youtube linkage if you want to see a clip:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjPtaozIb9g
> 
> Allegedly, this creature was supposed to be scary. Honestly, I was laughing at how ridiculous and cheap it looked. I'm not even sure if special effects from the old-school Doctor Who episodes with Tom Baker looked this awful.



willowmoon, anything like Robocop vs ED209? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9l9wxGFl4k


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> _*Silent Hill: Revelation 3D (2012) *_



That is a _huge _disappointment. Silent Hill 3 was a great game and I was really looking forward to seeing this tell the same story in a different way. The first movie was a bit sloppy, but a really good effort (and I like it enough to buy it), and I was hoping that they'd tidy up all that for the sequel. 

I will say, though, that the mannequin spider is an extremely mixed response for me, because I have this weird fear of mannequins to begin with. I mean, the room they're in looks like a larger version of one from the game that scared the shit out of me because of the very unexpected fright when I was already on edge. (See also this vid for a really hilarious response that more or less mirrors mine) This thing in the movie is like a nightmare, and I definitely feel afraid of it, but at the same time, it just looks goofy. I guess it's sort of like being afraid of Chucky.


----------



## Pandasaur

Martyrs 8/10

So creepy but still fabulous


----------



## Mckee

I rewatched "There's Only One Jimmy Grimble". 

7 out of 10. 

Very cute and funny. And I love the final line: "There is more to life than just football. Just kidding!"


----------



## balletguy

Mama....Had some good creepy parts 7/10


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

haven't seen it, but I really want to. Has anyone watched "bless me Ultima?" It's a screen adaptation to a book. It was a book I thoroughly enjoyed in my youth. It played to the whole "mexican-american" part of me. Anyone?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Crocodile Hunter: Collison Course
8 out of 10


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Identity Thief 6/10

Melissa McCarthy effectively played the part of the unbalanced total hedonist perpetrating a crime which is really a huge problem today. Hers was only one of many characters in the story who were completely over-the-top.

Like everything else I've seen Melissa in ("bridesmaids", "Mike & Molly"), crude humor is often the order of the day (I don't know how much of that is her idea, and how much if it is just the way entertainment is today).

The movie was worth it for its many funny moments, and kudos to the face and hair people who made Melissa not-so-hot in the first two-thirds of the movie and stunningly beautiful from St. Louis onward.

The outcome of the movie was way too unrealistic.


----------



## dharmabean

Sinister 8/10

Predicable, but spooky. Not too gory. The idea of the "Mr. Boogie" little odd.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Godzilla (1998) 
7 out of 10


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Doctor 7.5 out of 10


----------



## Lovelyone

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey 6/10
What can I say? I rented it last night, fell asleep within 30 mins of starting it. Tried to watch it from where I left off...fell asleep again. I guess I was expecting the same quality of entertainment that we got from the trilogy...but I didn't see it. I gave it a six because the parts I did not fall asleep on weren't bad.


----------



## Cobra Verde

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Godzilla (1998)


Explain yourself.


----------



## Blackjack

*Beasts of the Southern Wild*

So, not all that impressed with this film. The story was meandering, interspersed with brief clips of the mythical aurochs, released in a cataclysmic storm from their icy prisons. They're more symbolic than anything else, the strong animal that threatens to devour the weak, as Hushpuppy fears she is, and over the course of the film the largest uncertainty is whether she will face them and prove her strength, or become one and destroy her weakening father. Of all the conflicts in the film, this is the one that struck me as most interesting.

It is, ultimately, magic realism- a realistic story with some fantasy elements mixed in. As much as I hate the term, "modern-day fairy tale" comes to mind, or perhaps folk tale is more fitting. Either way, I felt like there was a lot more movie than there should have been.

With those negative comments out of the way, I've got a bunch of really positive stuff to say. The movie was beautiful. Cinematography, music, all of the sights and sounds were fascinating and wonderful. The Bathtub is filled with characters and sights that are all sorts of lush and resilient and interesting. And as a folk tale and a coming-of-age story, it works well despite being about twice as long as it had to be.

And Quvenzhané Wallis. Holy hell. From the first moment I thought that she was really good, and she got even better later on in the film. Dwight Henry as well puts forth a great performance as her father who is very much an archetype for tough love. And the relationship between the two is everything it should be.

It's not a bad film. It's not a very pleasant one, either. But mostly it didn't feel worthy of the acclaim that it received, even though it's a very beautiful, very good piece of filmmaking.

I'd give it probably a *7/10*, split between the high ranks for visuals and acting and the lower rankings for how poorly it told an over-padded story.


----------



## 1love_emily

Last night I saw Oz: The Great and Powerful with James Franco, Mila Kunis, Zach Braff and Michelle Williams.
I'd give it a 7.5/10


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> I'd give it a 7.5/10



You're generosity amazes me. 6/10, average at best with points off due to not living up to expectations.


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> You're generosity amazes me. 6/10, average at best with points off due to not living up to expectations.



^Your 


I thought it was an interesting adaptation of the story. I thought the score was beautiful, the animation was nice, and the costumes/make up was well done!


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> ^Your
> 
> 
> I thought it was an interesting adaptation of the story. I thought the score was beautiful, the animation was nice, and the costumes/make up was well done!



Forgive me, I'm out of it on allergy pills. Seriously though, I can't believe I got your/you're wrong. I may never post again.

Ghidora: The Three-Headed Monster - 9/10, 3 for each head.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cobra Verde said:


> Explain yourself.



I'm guessing you don't care for that movie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The silence of the lambs
9.5 out of 10


----------



## balletguy

The call

8.5 out of 10. Keeps you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Mckee

"Trouble with the Curve" 6.5 out of 10.

A charming Amy Adams and a charismatic Clint Eastwood shore up a weak plot.


----------



## GTAFA

_Les Miserables _I heard a lot from friends who had obsessed over the musical when it was in the theatre, mostly cutting up one or more of the stars. For those who know the stage-play, it's not the same, so let it go (although if you're like those friends i spoke of, you probably saw it already and have your own opinions). For those who don't know it (and who like musicals): you'll love it. For those people who don't like musicals, you might be surprised, as it's a very powerful story with some great performances. 9.5 out of 10


----------



## x0emnem0x

willowmoon said:


> I don't think I've ever done this before, but I would have to give this movie a zero out of 10.





Blackjack said:


> That is a _huge _disappointment.



Totally agree with this and thought that the movie was going to be much better, I wasn't expecting AMAZING since sequels rarely are, but this movie was beyoooond disappointing.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Snitch-6/10 some drama from the rock. Lol


----------



## Mishty

_The Great and Powerful Oz_ - in IMAX 3D - *9/10*
My first movie in IMAX and I was super impressed. The sound and picture quality had me in awe for the entire movie. Lovely CGI,and super lovely acting from Michelle,James, and Mila....OH! Braff. My Braff was adorable.
I think I liked it so much because of the IMAX experience,we'll see once I watch it again. 


_A Girl Walks Into a Bar_ (2011) - *8/10* 
This little gem isn't for everyone,it's kind of weird,quirky,and quick.
Danny DeVito is in there telling a great dirty joke,Josh Hartnett,Rosario Dawson,and Carla Gugino are just a few of the people appearing in this multi-story dark comedy you have cops,strippers,parolees,a dentist,and a nude ping pong club. I mean,what more could one ask for. 

Argo - *9.5/10*
Yes. Just.....fuck to the yes.


----------



## HottiMegan

A Liar's Autobiography: The Untrue Story of Monty Python's Graham Chapman 7/10

This is a movie for any Python fan. It was weird and funny. It took me a little while to get into it but it was kinda cool. It was creatively pieced together. I was entertained. The documentary about the movie in the extras part was cool too.


----------



## ODFFA

Terri (2011)

9/10

Ok, Im just going to go ahead and say it so we can all move on. The main character is a gorgeous perpetual pyjama-wearing BHM..... hell yeah! ^_^

Moving on... This movie far exceeded my expectations. It has a slight weirdness to it that I think fits the overall theme so well. The acting is just brilliant all round, but especially John C Reillys in my opinion. All I can say other than that is that this movie brought up a lot of bittersweet (mostly bitter) school memories for me, but left me feeling really happy.


----------



## spiritangel

bachorlerette 4/10 I love Isla Fisher and Rebel Wilson but I was so beyond dissappointed in this movie what is it with Hollywood and the whole drugs f...ed up partying type stuff lately. 

I found it sad that something that could have been awesome as usual had the best bits in the shorts, it had its moments, and if you like the whole drugged up, drunk off their arses sort of humour then you will like it. I did not hate it just wasnt super fussed overall it never actually made me Laugh out loud at all and thats saying volumes.


----------



## ODFFA

spiritangel said:


> it never actually made me Laugh out loud at all and thats saying volumes.



Ha! Knew it! You lol easily like I do, don't you??? :happy:
A movie is a pretty sure fail if it didn't make me lol even once too.


----------



## riplee

HottiMegan said:


> A Liar's Autobiography: The Untrue Story of Monty Python's Graham Chapman 7/10
> 
> This is a movie for any Python fan. It was weird and funny. It took me a little while to get into it but it was kinda cool. It was creatively pieced together. I was entertained. The documentary about the movie in the extras part was cool too.



Thanks for the recommendation. I had no idea there was a movie.


----------



## Saoirse

Oz the great and powerful. 1/10

TERRIBLE! LAME STORY! INCREDIBLY BAD ACTING! Franco (I love him, I really really do) and Kunis were the worst parts. Totally miscast. They couldn't keep the magic flowing. They sounded forced and rehearsed. Bad bad bad. 

The only things that gave this movie anything were Finley the flying monkey (unfortunately he's voiced by Zack Braff and that gets old quick) and the China Doll. He had some funny lines and she was adorable. 

Other than that, total shit.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> Oz the great and powerful. 1/10
> 
> TERRIBLE! LAME STORY! INCREDIBLY BAD ACTING! Franco (I love him, I really really do) and Kunis were the worst parts. Totally miscast. They couldn't keep the magic flowing. They sounded forced and rehearsed. Bad bad bad.
> 
> The only things that gave this movie anything were Finley the flying monkey (unfortunately he's voiced by Zack Braff and that gets old quick) and the China Doll. He had some funny lines and she was adorable.
> 
> Other than that, total shit.



I agree the rolls cast weren't that great, I enjoyed Franco seeing as how I haven't seen too many movies with him acting but I HATE MILA KUNIS in this movie. She was the total WRONG part for it! I loved the flying monkey though hehe.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

G.I joe: retaliation 3/10 movie was lame...


----------



## Oona

Unstoppable - 8/10

I dock two points because it just wasn't able to keep me awake for the end last night, but it was good!




Crafty Barnardo said:


> G.I joe: retaliation 3/10 movie was lame...




Is that the NEW one?


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Oona said:


> Unstoppable - 8/10
> 
> I dock two points because it just wasn't able to keep me awake for the end last night, but it was good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the NEW one?


Yeah, not worth 9 bucks more of a movie rental. I'm going to see evil dead this week, so hopefully I'll forget it. Lol


----------



## Oona

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Yeah, not worth 9 bucks more of a movie rental. I'm going to see evil dead this week, so hopefully I'll forget it. Lol



Bummer. I was hoping it'd be good. Ah well, I guess I'll wait for it to be on Netflix or Hulu


----------



## Tracyarts

Saving Private Perez, 9/10. SO much tongue-in-cheek humor along with lots of action. It was just a fun movie to watch.

Tracy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ODFFA said:


> Terri (2011)
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Ok, Im just going to go ahead and say it so we can all move on. The main character is a gorgeous perpetual pyjama-wearing BHM..... hell yeah! ^_^
> 
> Moving on... This movie far exceeded my expectations. It has a slight weirdness to it that I think fits the overall theme so well. The acting is just brilliant all round, but especially John C Reillys in my opinion. All I can say other than that is that this movie brought up a lot of bittersweet (mostly bitter) school memories for me, but left me feeling really happy.



Never had heard of that movie before.

Saw trailer. Realized that I looked a lot like him back when I was that age, though I wore T-shirts and thin fabric pants instead of pajamas (I'm a little thinner now and have a perpetual 5 O'clock shadow).


----------



## Blackjack

If you're not planning on seeing *Jurassic Park *in the theaters right now, you need to seriously reconsider what you're doing with your life. It was a magical experience the likes of which I haven't had in ages. The 3D works surprisingly well for a movie that was transferred over from 2D and while it's not without some issues, the payoff is well worth it- even if just for the scene where the dinosaurs are first revealed. It's one of the best and most beautiful introductions in film, and seeing it on the big screen with the depth that 3D helps to add brought me to tears.


----------



## riplee

Endlessly charming and beautifully shot.

Nine out of ten.


----------



## melinda333

The Hunger Games. Yes, I know I'm late to the party.  9/10


----------



## Oona

melinda333 said:


> The Hunger Games. Yes, I know I'm late to the party.  9/10



I didn't watch it until it came out on BluRay, so you're not the only one that waited. But I agree, 9/10!


----------



## MasonBlue

Just seen Argo and Dredd both 10/10


----------



## Micara

*Evil Dead 7/10*

Withholding points for no Bruce Campbell cameo, but still a bloody good time!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Evil dead 8/10 great remake compared to the original. A Few twist tho..


----------



## willowmoon

Crafty Barnardo said:


> G.I joe: retaliation 3/10 movie was lame...



Actually I rather enjoyed this film ... sure, there's not any particularly deep intellectual moments in this film ... but for what it was (a big ol' action film), I thought it was a blast, and it made really good use of 3D, especially that mountaintop battle scene. And Cobra Commander finally looks like Cobra Commander again, not with the f**king joke of a mask that he had in the end of the "Rise of Cobra" movie. Good, dumb fun. 7 out of 10. 



Micara said:


> *Evil Dead 7/10*
> 
> Withholding points for no Bruce Campbell cameo, but still a bloody good time!



I heard Bruce made the "groovy" comment at the end of the film or post-credits or something .... can anyone else verify this? I haven't seen it yet although I plan on seeing the film this weekend.


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> I heard Bruce made the "groovy" comment at the end of the film or post-credits or something .... can anyone else verify this? I haven't seen it yet although I plan on seeing the film this weekend.



They listed the original Cheryl and Professor Knowby with voice credits on imdb, but the only credit I saw for Bruce was Producer. Oh well, an excuse to see it again!


----------



## snuggletiger

Oona said:


> I didn't watch it until it came out on BluRay, so you're not the only one that waited. But I agree, 9/10!



Watched it and all I could think of was "This is sooooo Lord of the Flies". I gave it a 4/10. Seeing Woody Harrelson as the alkie/sage combined with the Heroine was great. The creepy lady with all the make up near the beginning making the announcements, was too Marie Antionetteish for my liking. 
Sorry to have a long winded critique but someone has to step in for Dead Ebert.


----------



## Oona

snuggletiger said:


> Watched it and all I could think of was "This is sooooo Lord of the Flies". I gave it a 4/10. Seeing Woody Harrelson as the alkie/sage combined with the Heroine was great. The creepy lady with all the make up near the beginning making the announcements, was too Marie Antionetteish for my liking.
> Sorry to have a long winded critique but someone has to step in for Dead Ebert.



I think I enjoyed it so much because I read the books, and while the movie didn't follow the book story line and details perfectly, it was still comparable in my opinion.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Yea they had that tape of the prof. Playing during the ending credits. Bruce did say groovy after the ending credits.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

willowmoon said:


> Actually I rather enjoyed this film ... sure, there's not any particularly deep intellectual moments in this film ... but for what it was (a big ol' action film), I thought it was a blast, and it made really good use of 3D, especially that mountaintop battle scene. And Cobra Commander finally looks like Cobra Commander again, not with the f**king joke of a mask that he had in the end of the "Rise of Cobra" movie. Good, dumb fun. 7 out of 10.
> 
> 
> 
> The action was ok, but how you have a big action scene like the mountaintop scene in the middle of the film. Then the last scene near a bridge over pass? Duke just dead with the real remorse (with was funny) because they push back the film almost a year later because of that character. Why did zartan kill the master, how old is he anyway?? Why was RZa looking like a raccoon in this film? Lol


----------



## Morganer

I will be seeing The Place Beyond The Pines today. I watched the trailer, and just based on that, I really feel like this film gets it right.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PlaceBeyondthePines?v=Tjes7u9Vewc

And, for those of you that can't appreciate a movie without written explanation being given as to what it is about and can't form an opinion of _pass or smash_ by actually _watching the preview clip_, I will never understand you:



> About The Place Beyond The Pines
> 
> Phenomenally received at its premiere at this year's Toronto International Film Festival,THE PLACE BEYOND THE PINES is the highly anticipated new drama from director Derek Cianfrance ("Blue Valentine"). The film powerfully explores the consequences of motorcycle rider Luke's (Academy Award® nominee Ryan Gosling) fateful decision to commit a series of robberies to support his child. The incidents render him targeted by policeman Avery (Bradley Cooper), and the two men become locked on a tense collision course which will have a devastating impact on both of their families in the years following.


----------



## Morganer

The Place Beyond The Pines - 9.5/10

This movie had a sub-plot involving Ray Liotta and Bradley Cooper that I feel made the middle part of the movie drag a little bit, but aside from that lull...

Perfection.
Excellence.
Brilliant.
Moving.
The Soundtrack Gods have blessed this movie.
The character casting Gods have given their blessings as well.
The ambient music is emotion-invoking.

The movie does not 100% carry the electricity and momentum of the first 20 minutes, yes it has a little drag in the middle, but the overall presentation.. is the best movie I have seen in some time, not a thrilling timewaster like Olympus Has Fallen, or other movies that do not deserve to be in the same sentence as this.

Spoiler alert: This movie is NOT an action movie, you must be in the mood for a good drama. 2 hours 20 minutes.. 1 hour 50 minutes of it is golden, hence why I took off a half point.

I wholeheartedly recommend this limited release film.

This is also one of those rare movies that both critics AND fans say "Go" on Fandango.com. That is a rarity.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G07pSbHLXgg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFguF3gf-vU


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Army of darkness
10 out of 10


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Army of darkness
> 10 out of 10



Lol freakin awesome movie.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hannibal
7.5 out of 10


----------



## SuperMishe

*Total Recall* (the remake) 5 of 10 but that's JUST for Colin Farrell's abs! LOL. Otherwise - boooring...

*Les Miserables* (the 1998 one) - 9 of 10, I really enjoyed it. I'm not sure I want to sit through it as a musical though.

*Goon* - 7-10. Lots of profanity, which I'm not opposed to, but some of it just seems forced. The best I've seen of Sean William Scott. My brother would have laughed over this. 

*Brokedown Palace* - 10 of 10 - one of my favorites.


----------



## SD007

*The Raid: Redemption* - 8/10

Watched this a few weeks ago and it was really good! It's a grungy Indonesian martial arts film accompanied with a soundtrack made in part by that Linkin Park guy...

It doesn't really go in depth story-wise, but I think they're making a sequel. It's great if you want to watch some exciting, hardcore tiger-style fighting


----------



## Mckee

"Iron Man 3": 8 out of 10.

Luxury superhero entertainment. And the touch of Shane Black in the Stark saga brings something fresh.


----------



## Cobra Verde

SD007 said:


> *The Raid: Redemption* - 8/10
> 
> Watched this a few weeks ago and it was really good! It's a grungy Indonesian martial arts film accompanied with a soundtrack made in part by that Linkin Park guy...
> 
> It doesn't really go in depth story-wise, but I think they're making a sequel. It's great if you want to watch some exciting, hardcore tiger-style fighting


I don't usually react viscerally to entertainment, but when the guy jumped through the hole in the floor, was caught and then thrown out of a window I actually jumped up out of my theater seat. What an insane movie.




Evil Dead (2013) - Green/Octagon

Wasn't expecting to like this so much. It's good enough to be a sequel to the originals. I was really starting to worry after the first couple fake endings that there wasn't going to be any chainsaw action, fortunately my fears were all for naught.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Oblivion 7/10 cool and weird scifi film.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Host... 9/10

I have never read the boot but went to go see the movie. Absolutely love it... ever since The Lovely Bones, Saoirse Ronan has been one of my favorite actresses. She did wonderful in this movie and she is so gorgeous! Very awesome story line to this movie in my opinion even though it was a little slow and weird to start off at first.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Red Dragon
8 out of 10


----------



## SuperMishe

*Hope Springs* - 7.5/10
It made me laugh and tear up a little. I just didn't like how the conflict resolved. It was like ... and suddenly they all lived happily ever after. You never really get an explanation for some of Arnold's behavior or words. The movie theatre scene made me LOL.


----------



## Lovelyone

The Impossible--8/10 Bring your tissues with you cos this ones a tear jerker about a family who suffered through the Thailand Tsunami

Django Unchained-9/10, Quentin Tarantino movies aren't usually my cup of tea but I was glued to the screen with this one. It has all the aspects of a cheap spaghetti western but with some twists that make it a very good movie.


----------



## SD007

Cobra Verde said:


> I don't usually react viscerally to entertainment, but when the guy jumped through the hole in the floor, was caught and then thrown out of a window I actually jumped up out of my theater seat. What an insane movie.


Haaa yeah.. I think I jumped when that guy got sniped in the face.



Lovelyone said:


> The Impossible--8/10 Bring your tissues with you cos this ones a tear jerker about a family who suffered through the Thailand Tsunami


Oh I saw that -- that was GROSS, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## greenforrest22

Due Date: A very good movie. Funny from start to finish. I had to watch it more than once.


----------



## greenforrest22

Due Date: 7/10


----------



## Mckee

"The Imposter": 8 out of 10.

A gripping thriller, one of last year's best.


----------



## Mathias

Iron Man 3- 9/10 

I loved it. I was a bit reluctant going into it because all of the trailers made it seem like this was going to be a constantly serious film and wouldn't have the usual wise cracking Tony Stark that fans are used to by this point, but I was wrong. He's still his same old self, but a little more vulnerable after what took place in Avengers. He proves how much of a badass he can be in this film even if his armor gets damaged.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The remake of _Red Dawn_-6 out of 10.

I was really looking forward to this film ( I loved the original) and fet rather underwhelmed. The film seemed so scattered, for lack of a better description. The movie just seemed all over the place at times. Plus they watered down the role of Tanner so much from the original. 

I will give credit for the action scenes. I also liked the idea of Jed being a Marine who trains the Wolverines in to fighting form. It gave the film a degree of plausibility that was missing in the original.


----------



## Cobra Verde

*The Other Guys* - ~ out of G



Marky Mark just isn't funny. That's a serious problem when he's the co-lead of a 2-hour comedy and Will Ferrell is already playing the straight man (by his standards) character. I would've liked this a lot better if his character was played by Michael Keaton or Samuel Jackson or even The Rock - they were already in the movie, just change the roles!
This has seriously dampened my lukewarm interest in *Ted*.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Also, I think this thread should've been titled, "Hey fatty, I got a movie for ya!"

We missed a real opportunity there.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cabin in the Woods 8/10

Just watched this on Netflix... HIGHLY SUGGEST it, I loved it, it's a freaky horror movie crossed with like a weird behind the scenes twist...


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Take This Waltz (2011)* 9/10

"A happily married woman falls for the artist who lives across the street."

I love this movie it may seem bland and I will admit the first time I attempted watching it I turned it off after 5 minutes cause I thought it was boring... I gave it another try and absolutely suggest watching it because I loved it. It had an interesting view overall.


----------



## Mckee

"California Solo"

7.5 out of 10

Touching drama. Stunning performance by Robert Carlyle.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Iron Man 3
8.5 out of 10


----------



## dharmabean

Silver Linings Playbook.

Omg. This... is my life. This... is my fiance' and I. 

10/10


----------



## EMH1701

Star Trek 10/10

Loved it, and am a long-time Trek fan. Won't post any spoilers here. If you want them, they are out there.


----------



## willowmoon

*Star Trek Into Darkness (2013) * Just saw this film yesterday afternoon at a matinee and I left the movie feeling ..... well .... weird. I won't go into spoiler territory here, but this movie is chock full of "wink & nod" moments for references to one particular movie in Star Trek ... I wouldn't have minded a few of them, but it goes a little overboard at times. 

Benedict Cumberbatch's character is awesome ... far more focused & intense than Nero was in the 2009 reboot. But you have to go into the movie with a clean slate of what you know about Star Trek as far as the old-school stuff with the original cast and throw it out the proverbial window. If you're a purist, there's a decent chance you'll have a difficult time with certain elements of the movie, as I did. There's points where I'm absolutely loving the movie and other parts where I'm either rolling my eyes or just plain getting pissed off. The funny thing is that I had absolutely NO problem with the changes in the 2009 reboot, but with this film I had all sorts of issues with the changes in this one. Why that's the case, who knows ... 

One thing I was particularly happy about in this film ... Simon Pegg's character of Scotty has a LOT more of a role in this film than he did in the 2009 film, so that was nice to see. 

Normally when I would see a movie like this, I'd usually see it in 3-D .... but with J.J. Abrams' propensity for utilizing 500+ lens flares in a single film, I figured it wouldn't be a great idea unless I wanted to go blind. 

Overall, it's a great film, if you're a non-purist ..... 9 out of 10. 

But if you're a Star Trek purist .... 7 out of 10.


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> *Star Trek Into Darkness (2013) * Just saw this film yesterday afternoon at a matinee and I left the movie feeling ..... well .... weird. I won't go into spoiler territory here, but this movie is chock full of "wink & nod" moments for references to one particular movie in Star Trek ... I wouldn't have minded a few of them, but it goes a little overboard at times.
> 
> Benedict Cumberbatch's character is awesome ... far more focused & intense than Nero was in the 2009 reboot. But you have to go into the movie with a clean slate of what you know about Star Trek as far as the old-school stuff with the original cast and throw it out the proverbial window. If you're a purist, there's a decent chance you'll have a difficult time with certain elements of the movie, as I did. There's points where I'm absolutely loving the movie and other parts where I'm either rolling my eyes or just plain getting pissed off. The funny thing is that I had absolutely NO problem with the changes in the 2009 reboot, but with this film I had all sorts of issues with the changes in this one. Why that's the case, who knows ...
> 
> One thing I was particularly happy about in this film ... Simon Pegg's character of Scotty has a LOT more of a role in this film than he did in the 2009 film, so that was nice to see.
> 
> Normally when I would see a movie like this, I'd usually see it in 3-D .... but with J.J. Abrams' propensity for utilizing 500+ lens flares in a single film, I figured it wouldn't be a great idea unless I wanted to go blind.
> 
> Overall, it's a great film, if you're a non-purist ..... 9 out of 10.
> 
> But if you're a Star Trek purist .... 7 out of 10.



3D added nothing, but you're otherwise pretty spot-on here. Though I would, personally, knock another point off both scores due to some really sloppy storytelling.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hannibal Rising
5 out of 10. 
I want my two hours back. I enjoyed all of the Hannibal Lector films except this one.


----------



## Falling Boy

Iron Man 3 - 8/10

Star Trek Into Darkness 9.5/10 (Excellent movie!)


----------



## Falling Boy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Hannibal Rising
> 5 out of 10.
> I want my two hours back. I enjoyed all of the Hannibal Lector films except this one.



Agreed- That is a bad one. Do you like the TV show? I think it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Falling Boy said:


> Agreed- That is a bad one. Do you like the TV show? I think it's pretty good so far.



I love the TV series so far. I think Mads Mikkelsen is a good Hannibal Lector besides Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Falling Boy

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I love the TV series so far. I think Mads Mikkelsen is a good Hannibal Lector besides Anthony Hopkins.



Yeah I totally agree!


----------



## Saoirse

Wait what??? Mads is Hannibal on the show??? Aaaahhhhhh i want him


----------



## Lovelyone

Finally saw Life of Pi- Gave it a 8.5/10. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## AuntHen

The Perks of Being a Wallflower 6/10


Choppy. Some bad acting. Cliché teen behavior. Emma Watson's horrible American accent 




I pretty much only liked Paul Rudd and he was barely in it. He is funny and special


----------



## Micara

The Hangover Part 3- 6/10

Not as good as the original, but I wasn't expecting it to be. It was still a fun ride.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
7 out of 10
Interesting and silly movie


----------



## Mishty

Fast and the Furious 6 - *4.5/10*

So,I wanted to see Gatsby,but my best guy friend is going through a rough break-up and happens to be a real gear-head. This is the 5th F&F movie I have seen in the theater,the 3rd in 3D,he best be glad I love him. 

Was it awesome? Nope.
Was it full of twists? Naw.
Did it woe me with it's amazing actors? Nur.

Letty returned,Luda had some killer one-liners,Rock is a weirdo,Paul still can't act a single scene without irking me,and Mia has a kid. 
New plot though,slight bend in the road,bringing Jason into the next Asian spin-off.....we'll see. 

Ride *or* Die........ can I ride away?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Dredd 8 out of 10
Such a fantastic action flick


----------



## x0emnem0x

*After Earth 8/10*

Seriously though I watched After Earth last night. Everyone hates this movie apparently but I thoroughly enjoyed it! Thought the beginning was ehhh, a lot different to see Jaden Smith acting (I never have before), but he was pretty good, and Will Smith was amazing as usual though he had a different part in the movie, still a decent amount of screen time. I luhved it. :> Although the end was a little weird when all the sudden Jadens character suddenly turned into a badass lol. And well, derp, it was directed by M. Night Shyamalan, he is one of my favorite directors… need I say more?


----------



## AuntHen

The Way 9/10


A movie done by Emilio Estevez starring his father Martin Sheen.

Touching, moving, beautiful. I took off one point because Sheen's acting at the beginning was a bit... like it needed to be dusted off.

It takes place on the Camino Santiago de Compostela. I want to take the love of my life and walk this trail and then go to the extra destination by sea that the gypsy gave him (forgot the name). For me, this would be a very spiritual and personal adventure


----------



## Lovelyone

Epic 9/10
It was a cute kids movie with a really nice plot line.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Silver Linings Playbook
Great film 9 out of 10


----------



## BBWbonnie

The last film I watched was, 'Judge dred' (new one)
Didn't really have a story as such, but lot's of action and fighting so for that reason I would say 7/10


----------



## largenlovely

Tucker & Dale vs. Evil - 10/10

Ok so it wasn't the last movie I watched but this movie made me laugh soooo hard that I wanted to share it. It's a seriously funny movie. Must see


----------



## ConnieLynn

After Earth 7/10

Worth seeing on the big screen, since it's visually beautiful like all M. Night Shyamalan movies, but not worth a full price ticket.

Someone needed to fire the writers. Oh wait, the writers were the same folks who made the movie. This movie is the equivalent of picking up the _n_th book in a series by your favorite scifi author and finding it's very different from previous work and drags so that you don't care about finishing it. The writer has reached the point where editors no longer tell him when he's producing dreck and make him rework.

Will Smith's role is sparse, boring, and no stretch for him as an actor. I was really disappointed. Jaden Smith wasn't horrible for a newbie, but I spent most the time watching how his expressions exactly match those of his dad. Many of the folks in the theater with me spent time texting during the movie. I couldn't blame them.


----------



## Yakatori

ConnieLynn said:


> "_Jaden Smith wasn't horrible for a newbie, but ..._"


Don't you kind of feel like Will Smith is, sort of, forcing all of this on us? Like, did we really need another _Karate Kid_?


----------



## Lovelyone

Love me if you Dare- 9/10French film with subtitles and I loved it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Wreck It Ralph
9 out of 10
Such a fantastic and fun film


----------



## Mckee

"Star Trek: Into Darkness" 7.5 out of 10

Visually spectacular, great action scene, wonderful villain played by Cumberbatch...but some plot holes


----------



## HDANGEL15

*NOW YOU SEE ME.....8.5/10

Totally entertaining....great tricks...nothing deep...just light but enjoyable for me*


----------



## ConnieLynn

Yakatori said:


> Don't you kind of feel like Will Smith is, sort of, forcing all of this on us? Like, did we really need another _Karate Kid_?



If his son wants to be an actor, he would have been better served by Daddy giving him a small role in a good movie. That's really what I expected to see.


----------



## Saoirse

This Is How It Ends 10/10

Fucking stupid and hilarious. Plenty of dick jokes, campy gore, awesome CGI demon with a HUGE dong and goofy stoners. Oh and BACKSTREET BOYS!!


----------



## Librarygirl

Joss Whedon's Much Ado 9/10

Always loved Buffy the Vampire Slayer and enjoyed Marvel's Avengers Assemble last year, so with an interest in Shakespeare I thought I'd give this a whirl.

Really good! After you go through the initial shock of Shakespeare's lines in a modern film setting, it actually works brilliantly and you just get into it. So clever how he has made the lines fit so well. I also loved the fact that it was in black and white and so artfully shot. Beatrice and Benedick were fabulous!

p.s. Wish I had a garden like Joss Whedon's!!!


----------



## MattB

Dark Skies 2/10

If you like your horror movies with minimal suspense, predictable twists, ham acting, and totally devoid of any sympathy for the main characters, this film is for you!


----------



## riplee

MattB said:


> Dark Skies 2/10
> 
> If you like your horror movies with minimal suspense, predictable twists, ham acting, and totally devoid of any sympathy for the main characters, this film is for you!



Awesome review !


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Iron Lady
7 out of 10


----------



## Lovelyone

Gone- 7/10


----------



## SuperMishe

*Salmon Fishing in the Yemen* - 8/10. It was good but predictable.

*Identity Thief* - It won't win any awards but it made me laugh. Best line in the movie, making me laugh right now - "What are you, Kenyan?" LOL!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Adentures Of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert

I really enjoy this film, so unique, so different. It is easily one of my favorite films now

9.5 of out 10


----------



## CAMellie

Oz The Great And Powerful - 9.5/10

I was completely enchanted right from the beginning. James Franco was so over-the-top hammy and awesome! Mila Kunis was annoying at times but spot on with the whole "feel" of her character. The overall feel of the film was just incredible in my opinion.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

The Dewey Cox Story

I didn't get that it was a spoof when I borrowed it.

It was supposed to be funny but I found it unbearably irritating. Did not finish watching it.


----------



## Lovelyone

Identity Thief 7/10 It wasn't as funny as I thought it would be.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

World war Z 7/10 those zombies are quick and you can count the seconds you can get infected...


----------



## ConnieLynn

7/10 The Internship

I was looking for something light and silly. It fit the bill. Not the greatest movie ever, but I actually enjoyed it more than After Earth.


----------



## Saoirse

The Road 8/10


Depressing and dark and scary and just straight up sad. But wonderfully acted and presented. I only gave it an 8 because I wasn't paying attention for the last 15 mins, and not because it wasn't a great movie, just my fb getting frisky.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Prometheus - What/Ever


Way to waste a perfectly good DIY abortion scene. Crap on a stick.

Explain: What is a "Noomi Rapace" and why is she suddenly in a lot of movies despite not being particularly talented or attractive? 


PS
"This giant space ship is falling on me length-wise! If only there was a way to run laterally!!"

PPS
"Hey, you know that alien who ripped your head off of your shoulders when you asked it a question? I would like to find some more like that so I can ask them questions of my own. How I made it this long in life without dying from forgetting to breathe is a miracle."


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cobra Verde said:


> Explain: What is a "Noomi Rapace" and why is she suddenly in a lot of movies despite not being particularly talented or attractive?



She was in the original "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" trilogy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pitch Perfect 
8.5 out of 10
Good film, my favorite part was Rebel Wilson


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Evil Dead (1982)
9 out of 10
The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey
8.5 out of 10


----------



## Micara

Despicable Me 2- 8/10

Monsters University- 9/10


----------



## Mckee

"Quartet" 6.5 out of 10

A little predictable, but still a sweet movie full of legendary British opera stars.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Amazing Spiderman
7.5 out of 10
Enjoyable film but I still prefer the first Sam Raimi Spiderman film.


----------



## Mckee

"World War Z" 7.5 out of 10

Smart, gripping and an imaginative addition to the zombie-movie canon

"Blood" 6 out of 10

Based on the far better BBC serie "Conviction", it's still a good movie, worth a look. Great performance by Mark Strong.


----------



## Oona

This Is The End - 8/10

Funny movie. Little long winded in the middle (intro and ending were great).


----------



## riplee

3 out of 10

Disposable and predictable.


----------



## HottiMegan

Monsters University 10/10
I just LOVED this movie! Monsters Inc is one of my favorite Pixar movies and this just added to it so much. I cheered them on and was sad when they got in trouble. I loved it so hard. 
We'll be seeing Despicable Me 2 this week. We're taking advantage of hub's forced vacation thanks to the stroke.. now if only i could get a sitter to see The Heat!


----------



## HottiMegan

We went, as a family, to see Escape from Planet Earth. The local theater plays free kids movies every Tuesday. It was a really fun movie, i hadn't heard of it before it came on DVD and my eldest asked about renting it. IT was such a fun, good movie. I give it an 8/10.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Hunger Games
8.5 out of 10.


----------



## Mckee

"Passion" 5 out of 10.

Absurd plot and bad acting.


----------



## veggieforever

*We recently watched Mama. It was a wee bit odd (but I like that) and I was unimpressed with the CGI's of "Mama" but overall my partner gave it 4/10 and I gave it 7/10. We both had a tear in our eye at the end. Adored the fact it didnt come over "Hollywood" and it was certainly creepy at times. Worth a watch!xXx*


----------



## veggieforever

*OH! And the Evil Dead remake - AWFUL, JUST AWFUL!!!!!! 0/10. Don't waste your time or money and instead watch the original which is just so warped and messed up that it ruled! lol But seriously, do not go and watch this film. That's 2 hours of my life I can't get a refund for. Bah!xXx*


----------



## HottiMegan

Burt Wonderstone 7/10
I liked this movie. It was the typical, cheesy humored movie you'd expect out of Steve Carell and Jim Carrey. I had a lot of laughs that i desperately needed. It got a little boring here and there but it could have been the bad mood i'm in.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

veggieforever said:


> *OH! And the Evil Dead remake - AWFUL, JUST AWFUL!!!!!! 0/10. Don't waste your time or money and instead watch the original which is just so warped and messed up that it ruled! lol But seriously, do not go and watch this film. That's 2 hours of my life I can't get a refund for. Bah!xXx*



I watch the original about a week ago and I like it.


----------



## Mckee

"Trance" 7 out of 10

Entertaining story, great direction, wonderful cinematography.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*"Fritz The Cat"* [1972] - I can't even scale this. 

This mindfuck of a movie is so warped and bizarre but so beautifully illustrated, I can understand how it was rated X and deemed controversial when it first came into light. (As there is a lot of subtle [and not so subtle] political points made) 

That being said though, I personally think it's better than its "sequel" --* "The Nine Lives of Fritz The Cat"* [1974] which I also watched, I felt the sequel was more-so a shock-culture film compared to the first one.


----------



## Mckee

"Pacific Rim" 8 out of 10

Awesome movie. And I love Del Toro's creatures design.


----------



## Morganer

Fruitvale Station. 10 out of 10. 

The video at the beginning is not fake. Powerful. And true events...


----------



## Lovelyone

The Call (the new Halle Berry movie) I gave it a 8/10 I was on the edge of my seat for some parts.


----------



## Micara

Grown Ups 2- 4/10. It was like one long toilet joke. I think I said "Ew!" more than I laughed.


----------



## penguin

Sharknado and Sharktopus. In terms of dialogue, plot, and acting, probably 3/10. In terms of being so bad it's good, 8/10. They're both utterly ridiculous and over the top, and just BAD...but it works. Especially as a drinking game.


----------



## Yakatori

So, every time there's an Aussie movie on the _tele_, I try to make a point of watching it in order to learn more-better about all of the Aussie-Dimmers, their thoughts & ideas, their lykes & dis-lykes, etc...

The other night: *Jindabyne* 7/10

This was somewhat solid just in giving me A LOT of Aussies & Aussie-talk & Aussie-problems in just-over a(n at times) quickly-running 120 minutes. So, if that's what you're into, by all means... But, I dunno, the plot kind of made no sense _whut-so-evah_?

Basically, there's this group of Aussie-blokes, who go fishing. Actually, one of them is Irish, I think, or at least the actor-was? Anyway, they come upon the body of an _a-bor-Igin-al_ woman _muH-dUhred_ by a _seriUhl-ki-LAh_. And, as you might expect, they decide not to report their finding to the local constable until after they've finished their mini-vacay. Which, of course, offends the local community of indigenous people; who, not-coincidentally, are similarly accented & mulleted as their white counterparts, but just sort of spiritual about-it?

Not-so-fast though, because: Enter Laura Linney; yes, American-Laura Linney whose ding-bat American character just doesn't get-it? She doesn't (seem-to) understand why the men had done what they have, even though she's married to one of them, who's actually kind of an abusive-drunk? Although, to be fair, she's also kind of naggy. But equally nonplussed by the refusal of said Aboriginal group to take more seriously her various overtures of friendship & reconciliation. 

Anyway there's a good deal of the guys _getting pissed_, being at their _liH-Mits_, and (everyone) _taking the piss out of_ each other. The serial killer just keeps popping up everywhere, as if he's going to do something. But, mostly, he just looks like he's bored with whole thing-altogether.

*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*​​*(Now in invisible ink!)

In a sort-of muted anti-climax, the serial killer is bitten by some sort of bug. But, just because it's an Australian-bug, I'm guessing it's either at least-probably seriously-poisonous or he just ends up with a v. uncomfortable rash all over his neck. The end.​


----------



## Morganer

Micara said:


> Grown Ups 2- 4/10. It was like one long toilet joke. I think I said "Ew!" more than I laughed.



This was my impression, just from the trailer. Adam Sandler put out I think *1* good movie (Reign Over Me) in the past.. 15 years or so since Billy Madison, Big Daddy, and The Waterboy. Anger Management was the beginning of his fall.. it has not changed.. Grown Ups 2 is a lot like that one, in terms of same type of jokes, etc.


----------



## Mckee

"Monsters University" 7 out of 10

Not one of Pixar's best, but still a lot of fun!


----------



## littlefairywren

Yakatori said:


> So, every time there's an Aussie movie on the _tele_, I try to make a point of watching it in order to learn more-better about all of the Aussie-Dimmers, their thoughts & ideas, their lykes & dis-lykes, etc...
> 
> The other night: *Jindabyne* 7/10
> 
> This was somewhat solid just in giving me A LOT of Aussies & Aussie-talk & Aussie-problems in just-over a(n at times) quickly-running 120 minutes. So, if that's what you're into, by all means... But, I dunno, the plot kind of made no sense _whut-so-evah_?
> 
> Basically, there's this group of Aussie-blokes, who go fishing. Actually, one of them is Irish, I think, or at least the actor-was? Anyway, they come upon the body of an _a-bor-Igin-al_ woman _muH-dUhred_ by a _seriUhl-ki-LAh_. And, as you might expect, they decide not to report their finding to the local constable until after they've finished their mini-vacay. Which, of course, offends the local community of indigenous people; who, not-coincidentally, are similarly accented & mulleted as their white counterparts, but just sort of spiritual about-it?
> 
> Not-so-fast though, because: Enter Laura Linney; yes, American-Laura Linney whose ding-bat American character just doesn't get-it? She doesn't (seem-to) understand why the men had done what they have, even though she's married to one of them, who's actually kind of an abusive-drunk? Although, to be fair, she's also kind of naggy. But equally nonplussed by the refusal of said Aboriginal group to take more seriously her various overtures of friendship & reconciliation.
> 
> Anyway there's a good deal of the guys _getting pissed_, being at their _liH-Mits_, and (everyone) _taking the piss out of_ each other. The serial killer just keeps popping up everywhere, as if he's going to do something. But, mostly, he just looks like he's bored with whole thing-altogether.
> 
> *Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*Spoiler*​​*(Now in invisible ink!)
> 
> In a sort-of muted anti-climax, the serial killer is bitten by some sort of bug. But, just because it's an Australian-bug, I'm guessing it's either at least-probably seriously-poisonous or he just ends up with a v. uncomfortable rash all over his neck. The end.​




Have you ever seen Lantana? Another Australian movie and better paced than Jindabyne. I loved the scenery in the latter though...it really is a very beautiful area.


----------



## Yakatori

I haven't seen that, though I do remember hearing of it. Looking at its IMDb page, I see Anthony LaPaglia is in it. He's someone I normally associate with small independent films, more-so than all of the TV he's been-in. I never realized he's Australian as well. 

So far, recently, I've watched this one (_Jindabyne_), _Animal Kingdom_ (my review in here), & _Gallipoli_ (with Mel Gibson). But I'm still on the lookout for more of the very best of Aussie-films and very most distinctly Aussie of those, so I will try to check it out...


----------



## largenlovely

Black Snake Moan 9/10

The movie was great but so is everything with Samuel L. Jackson but the sound track was fucking phenomenal.


----------



## freakyfred

Pacific Rim - 9/10
Most fun I've had at the cinema in a loooong time. Intentionally cheesy dialogue and awesome robot vs monster fights make one very entertaining movie.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Three Stooges
8 out of 10
Fun and funny film


----------



## Victoria08

World War Z - 7/10. Not bad at all.


----------



## ODFFA

Victoria08 said:


> World War Z - 7/10. Not bad at all.



It's out already (in Canada)!? 
Been anticipating it for a while. Better keep an eye on the listings over here. 7 is good, I can totally do 7.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Looper
7 out of 10


----------



## Mckee

"Killing Season" 5,5 out of 10.

John Travolta with the most fake accent ever!!!


----------



## Micara

The Conjuring 10/10

I'm a sucker for a good scary movie, and this one more than satisfied me.


----------



## wafflecone

I went and saw The Lone Ranger today. I'd give it a 6/10. The pacing was really slow, the acting was just okay, script was just okay. There was some really nice cinematography, and any movie set during the 1800s gets bonus points from me. Hans Zimmer's score was alright, but not particularly inspired. Helena Bonham Carter's character's ivory leg totally stole the show.


----------



## Mckee

"Now You See Me" 6.5 out of 10.

Engaging storyline, a really good cast but some plot holes.


----------



## riplee

largenlovely said:


> Black Snake Moan 9/10
> 
> The movie was great but so is everything with Samuel L. Jackson but the sound track was fucking phenomenal.



Yes, a very original story and some great blues music.


----------



## largenlovely

riplee said:


> Yes, a very original story and some great blues music.



it made me wanna head over to Nawlins and get shitfaced and/or stoned and lose myself in some music lol


----------



## DKnight00

The Lone Ranger 5-6 out of 10


----------



## Mckee

"A Glimpse Inside the Mind of Charles Swan III" 4 out of 10.

A messy melting pot of pop culture.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

This is the end. 9/10 great comedy


----------



## HottiMegan

Despicable Me 2 8/10
Loved this movie. I love the minions, they make me giggle


----------



## Webmaster

"Pacific Rim" 8/10. 

Initially had no intentions or desire to go see it, but the reviews were surprisingly good, so I went. Loved it. Very well done, nice mix of human interest plot lines, action, and special effects. Some corny scenes, but overall totally held my interest. Never let up either.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Despicable Me 2
9 out of 10 
Fun film, espically the minions, I want one now.


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Despicable Me 2
> 9 out of 10
> Fun film, espically the minions, I want one now.



Just saw that (literally just got home) and I have to agree! Dave is my favorite minion!


----------



## willowmoon

Seen quite a few movies lately so here we go ....

*Monsters University (2013)* Saw this in the theatre, actually before I saw Monsters, Inc. (to be fair, I did read a quick summary of what all happened in Monsters, Inc. beforehand to get an idea of the characters) Great movie, in fact I prefer this over the first movie ... and of course, you gotta love John Goodman. 8.5 out of 10. 

*Evil Dead (2013)* I was so pissed that I missed out on this movie in the theatre, so I had to wait for it to come out on Blu-Ray ... so I rented it right away, and wow, what a disappointment. It's got some great gross-out moments, but other that, it's really short on plot. Not to mention the male lead in the film was just godawful. 3 out of 10. 

*Thor (in 3D)* Saw this for the first time on 3D Blu-Ray, gotta say I was actually pleasantly surprised that this was a pretty decent film, considering I was never a fan of Thor in the comics. 7 out of 10.

Currently watching the first season of "*American Horror Story*" on Blu-Ray right now, really digging this show already.


----------



## Lovelyone

Dark Skies 6.5/10 it had a few parts in it that startled me. It was a little predictable at times.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Webmaster said:


> "Pacific Rim" 8/10.
> 
> Initially had no intentions or desire to go see it, but the reviews were surprisingly good, so I went. Loved it. Very well done, nice mix of human interest plot lines, action, and special effects. Some corny scenes, but overall totally held my interest. Never let up either.



This is me right here. I haven't seen it, but I have no desire to see it but everyone keeps on raving about it. 

I just watched "The Internship." It's a popcorn flick and you know what your'e going in for, but it was good for laughs. It's not cinema, it's just a feel good movie. I'd say 7/10


----------



## Yakatori

is this thread only for _the last movie you watched_...as-in, you can't do a review for something once you've seen another movie? Because, there's one movie in particular I feel like I should review, but it was a while ago....

*SPOILER ALERT*SPOILER ALERT*SPOILER ALERT*​
Now in Invisible Ink!: Hint, it's NOT an Aussie movie....


----------



## Lovelyone

Guilt Trip 7.5/10 I love love love Barbara Streisand but am NOT a fan of Seth Rogan so I was a bit conflicted on whether I liked it enough to give it a solid number. There were laughs to be had.


----------



## Micara

The Wolverine. 8.5. Badass.


----------



## riplee

largenlovely said:


> it made me wanna head over to Nawlins and get shitfaced and/or stoned and lose myself in some music lol



Satchmo said (and sang) it best !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXFFI9budNI


----------



## Saoirse

Uhmm currently watching Sharknado.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ted
9 out of 10
Really funny film.


----------



## Archetypus

Once Upon A Time In The West.

I scored it 5/5 on Netflix. Brilliant western. Sergio Leone is a flippin' genius...


----------



## Mckee

"The Purge" 5,5 out of 10.

Start as an intelligent social allegory but ends up sinking in violence and cliches.


----------



## HottiMegan

The Frighteners
This is a trip down memory lane. I saw this the summer my oldest brother was married. We escaped the Vegas heat and went to a casino that had a theater in it. It's still funny 17 years later 
8/10


----------



## Saoirse

Saoirse said:


> Uhmm currently watching Sharknado.



It was bad.


----------



## LifeTraveller

Saoirse said:


> It was bad.



You're being kind. . although I did watch some that were worse. . like Sand Sharks and "Super Shark". . my niece called me and was laughing so hard about them. . I decided to take a quick glimpse. . OMG SyFy can really scrape the bottom.. It was really strange seeing JJ from "Good Times" and Jon Schneider, from the original "Dukes of Hazzard". . wow!

I did however watch an interesting film, "Broken", not everyone's cup of tea. . I'm a fan of Tim Roth and enjoy Cilian Murphy's performances most of the time. . It's a look at how three different families lives intertwine. .and what you think you know, and reality are not always the same thing. .


----------



## fatluvinguy

watched "Bullet to the Head" with sylvester Stallone last night. wasted a perfectly good saturday night. terrible movie.


----------



## LisaInNC

Saw The Conjuring...Definitely in the top 5 best horror movies made in the past 15 years. I give it an 8


----------



## GTAFA

_This is the End_ is surprising in some important ways, and hysterically funny. In terms of what it claims to be? Almost perfect, even though it's gross & disgusting at times. But considering what it's supposed to be? perfectly appropriate. 9.5 out of 10


----------



## Amaranthine

*Gay Bed and Breakfast of Terror*

If you're looking for a good movie! : -5/10

If you're looking for something comically terrible: 10/10 A++

Similarly to Sharknado, this movie makes the bold move of practically declaring how truly bad it is right from the get-go. "Gay Bed and Breakfast" sounds like a bad comedy drama. And "Bed and Breakfast of Terror" sounds like a bad horror. But combine them? Doubleplusbad. 

You might be particularly drawn to this movie IF: 

~ You enjoy outrageously creepy characters. 
~ You enjoy both homosexuality and _terror._ 
~ You enjoy the idea of a strange, slug-like zombie creature being born from a bathroom gangbang involving 100 republican delegates

Best of all, it's on Netflix!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

LisaInNC said:


> Saw The Conjuring...Definitely in the top 5 best horror movies made in the past 15 years. I give it an 8



I liked it also.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Having now seen Pacific Rim I can say I call it the date movie of the year. 

Unless your date is not into Kaiju and Giant fighting robots.

In which case find a better date.


----------



## Blackjack

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Having now seen Pacific Rim I can say I call it the date movie of the year.
> 
> Unless your date is not into Kaiju and Giant fighting robots.
> 
> In which case find a better date.



The movie's a blast and if your date doesn't want to see it then you're quite right in suggesting finding a better one.

I do have some gripes- I feel like the movie's lacking with regard to its characters (who fall into archetypal roles) and more dramatic elements, but for visuals and action it's great, and it's just really fucking *fun*.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

That is a good way to describe it, and I agree its just a *fun* movie. One of the best IMAX movies I've seen lately.


----------



## Archetypus

A Very Long Engagement by Jean Pierre Jeunet. 11/10. 

He is the director of Amelie, for perspective. The movie stars most of the same cast, including the beautiful Audrey Tatou, Dominique Pinon and Marion Cotillard. Very well done and completely moving.


----------



## willowmoon

*Man of Steel (2013) * ... One of those movies that has a really good beginning and middle but the ending just took forever to actually ... well, end. It's practically a 30 minute fist fight and it's like, "c'mon now, let's get this over with already!!!" And for as much as I'm not typically a fan of Kevin Costner, I really liked his role as Jonathan Kent (Clark's adoptive father). If anything, I wish there was more of him in the film. Even with the longer-than-John Holmes ending, it's still infinitely a better movie than the Superman Returns (2006) film, so I'll give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## willowmoon

*Total Recall (2012)* - This is the remake starring Colin Farrell .... I checked this out on Blu-Ray yesterday hoping that it would be pretty decent, and maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I never would have seen the original 1990 version. But there's absolutely no humorous moments which was a bit of a letdown, none of it takes place on Mars, I'll be honest, I didn't even finish the movie, thank God it was a rental. I'm just starting to give up on any film starring Colin Farrell at this point ... Alexander, Daredevil, The New World, S.W.A.T. .... the list goes on. 2 out of 10.


----------



## wjn319

willowmoon said:


> Total Recall (2012) - This is the remake starring Colin Farrell .... I checked this out on Blu-Ray yesterday hoping that it would be pretty decent, and maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I never would have seen the original 1990 version. But there's absolutely no humorous moments which was a bit of a letdown, none of it takes place on Mars, I'll be honest, I didn't even finish the movie, thank God it was a rental. I'm just starting to give up on any film starring Colin Farrell at this point ... Alexander, Daredevil, The New World, S.W.A.T. .... the list goes on. 2 out of 10.



Granted, it was no where near as good as the original, but it had some elements that I did find interesting. 

And Colin Farrell has had some good stuff. Have you ever seen In Bruges?


----------



## Blackjack

willowmoon said:


> *Total Recall (2012)* - This is the remake starring Colin Farrell .... I checked this out on Blu-Ray yesterday hoping that it would be pretty decent, and maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I never would have seen the original 1990 version. But there's absolutely no humorous moments which was a bit of a letdown, none of it takes place on Mars, I'll be honest, I didn't even finish the movie, thank God it was a rental. I'm just starting to give up on any film starring Colin Farrell at this point ... Alexander, Daredevil, The New World, S.W.A.T. .... the list goes on. 2 out of 10.



Colin Farrell is a good actor, but he's in a lot of bad, bad movies. *Total Recall* aced the coolness factor with the sci-fi stuff but utterly failed to provide a satisfactory story or interesting characters or... anything, really, beneath the surface. I wouldn't call it _bad_ on its own, because I wasn't totally dissatisfied with it, but it just barely meets the industry standard for a sci-fi action movie and doesn't go beyond that.


----------



## GTAFA

willowmoon said:


> *Total Recall (2012)* - This is the remake starring Colin Farrell .... I checked this out on Blu-Ray yesterday hoping that it would be pretty decent, and maybe I would have enjoyed it more if I never would have seen the original 1990 version. But there's absolutely no humorous moments which was a bit of a letdown, none of it takes place on Mars, I'll be honest, I didn't even finish the movie, thank God it was a rental. I'm just starting to give up on any film starring Colin Farrell at this point ... Alexander, Daredevil, The New World, S.W.A.T. .... the list goes on. 2 out of 10.




Here's a quick appreciation of Farrell's best movies.

1) HORRIBLE BOSSES: this film does require you to endure Jennifer Anniston, she's not too bad in this perhaps because you're allowed to (supposed to?) hate her. You probably won't recognize Farrell at first.
2) MINORITY REPORT: he plays a creepy jerk really well
3) THE IMAGINARIUM OF DR PARNASSUS: it's a collaborative effort after Heath Ledger passed away; Farrell and a bunch of great actors do impressive star turns. Farrell holds his own easily
4) CRAZY HEART: again, creepy goodness

So in other words, he's usually great at playing someone you hate, with the possible exception of #3. Even the movies mentioned that suck (Daredevil particularly), Farrell is the only redeeming thing in it. ALEXANDER? that's a disaster on many fronts.


----------



## Mckee

"Drinking Buddies" 6,5 out of 10

Great plot, outstanding performance by Olivia Wilde and Jake Johnson...both so real, so original.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Les Miserables
8.5 out of 10


----------



## Mckee

"The Big Wedding" 5 out of 10

A badly conceived tv sitcom with a huge cast.


----------



## wjn319

"A Good Day To Die Hard"

5 Out of 10

Movie has a lot of fun over the top action scenes and a handful of cheesy one-liners, but that's about as endearing as it can be.


----------



## Mckee

"Europa Report" 7 out of 10

Fascinating sci-fi movie and one of the most realistic depiction of space exploration.


----------



## Oona

Push (2009) - 8/10

I have to give anything with Chris Evans in it a shot because, ladies lets face it, its Chris fucking Evans and he is delicious.

The Action/Sci-Fi/Thriller styles meshed well. And lets face it, it kept my attention, so I was happy.


----------



## wjn319

Oona said:


> Push (2009) - 8/10
> 
> I have to give anything with Chris Evans in it a shot because, ladies lets face it, its Chris fucking Evans and he is delicious.
> 
> The Action/Sci-Fi/Thriller styles meshed well. And lets face it, it kept my attention, so I was happy.



I didn't see Push, and since I'm not a lady, I'll just say that I liked him as Captain America.


----------



## Oona

wjn319 said:


> I didn't see Push, and since I'm not a lady, I'll just say that I liked him as Captain America.



I love Chris Evans for his movies. It's a bonus that he's easy on the eyes 

Anything Comic Book related is a win, usually, for me. Chris Evans as Captain America was awesome. ^_^


----------



## wjn319

Oona said:


> I love Chris Evans for his movies. It's a bonus that he's easy on the eyes
> 
> Anything Comic Book related is a win, usually, for me. Chris Evans as Captain America was awesome. ^_^



Yeah I liked him as the Human Torch as well. 

But again, it's not like I rubbed one out or anything watching him. Hahaha


----------



## Oona

wjn319 said:


> Yeah I liked him as the Human Torch as well.
> 
> But again, it's not like I rubbed one out or anything watching him. Hahaha




>.>

I may or may not have...

ANYWAY, back to the original topic!


----------



## wjn319

Oona said:


> >.>
> 
> I may or may not have...
> 
> ANYWAY, back to the original topic!



Hahahahahah.....HEY NOW!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

My 2 cents -- Colin Farrell is hot. I'd watch him in anything. Ladies, if he's your cup of tea, be sure to check him out in 'Ondine'.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

One For The Money
5 out of 10
I really didnt like this film. The only reason I watch this was to make my girlfriend haapy.


----------



## Oona

Fast & Furious 6

9/10

Follows the story VERY well and ties in Tokyo Drift like it was supposed to. Didn't over do the CG either


----------



## mel

Broken city = 2

Mark Whalberg =10


----------



## kaylaisamachine

We're the Millers - 9/10

I could not stop laughing through the entire movie. I'm surprised because I feel like it wasn't advertised much, but then again, I don't watch regular cable these days so no wonder I am out of the loop. I think it was definitely worth the money.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Behind the Candelabra 
9 out of 10
I really enjoy this movie. The performances of Michael Douglas and Matt Damon were great.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I didn't like it either. The books should translate to really entertaining movies, instead it was just plain boring. The casting was bad. No chemistry or sizzle at all.



ClutchingIA19 said:


> One For The Money
> 5 out of 10
> I really didnt like this film. The only reason I watch this was to make my girlfriend haapy.


----------



## Mckee

"The Conjuring" 7 out of 10.

A well made homage to the '70s horror movies.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tucker: The Man and His Dream

8.5 of out 10


----------



## geekgamer01

The Conjuring and I gotta give it a 8 out of 10. Pretty good scares and unexpected frights.


----------



## wjn319

Oblivion

7 out of 10 for some decent sci-fi elements and an interesting spin on the alien invasion/human cloning story lines. 

Worth a rental but don't buy it.


----------



## HottiMegan

ConnieLynn said:


> I didn't like it either. The books should translate to really entertaining movies, instead it was just plain boring. The casting was bad. No chemistry or sizzle at all.



Yeah, they dropped the ball big time on casting this movie. I love the series but it wasn't as fun.


----------



## ConnieLynn

8/10 Meet The Fokkens (available on Netflix)



> "Louise and Martine Fokkens are identical twins. For over fifty years they were working as prostitutes. They freed themselves from the control of their pimps, ran their own brothel, and set up the first informal trade union for prostitutes. They are familiar faces in Amsterdam's Red Light District, but soon they will bid their farewells. The Ladies Fokkens is a portrait of these remarkable women."



I wanted to go to the movies today, but nothing playing thrilled me. So I decided to find something foreign on Netflix. This documentary drew me in. No punches pulled, but managed to be touching, funny, and sort of uplifting. Maybe I just identify with lusty old broads who never say quit 

ETA: The whole time I was watching this, the ladies kept reminding me of the work of a fine artist who participated in these forums back in the day, and I wanted to go back and look at his work, but I can't remember his name. His ladies were blowsy with big hats -- anyone?


----------



## wjn319

Olympus Has Fallen

7/10

Mindless, implausible, over the top action flick that reminded me a lot of when I was a kid and saw Die Hard for the first time. 

I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## GTAFA

_Elysium_: Matt Damon is amazing. I think if a movie can influence voters, this is the movie to do it. The story concerns

socialized health-care
the gap between rich & poor
working conditions: a boss who more or less kills a worker
It's powerful stuff. I like it very much. 10 out of 10


_Jobs_ is also political, but nowhere nearly as entertaining as _Elysium_. In places it's a very accurate looking film, and Ashton Kutcher disguises himself wonderfully, as the nerd Steve Jobs, a great performance. Considering how recent this story is, it's brave. Jobs died in 2011, right? Overall i found i was moved at times but a great deal is missing. MAYBE because they were afraid of lawsuits? anyhow, it doesn't hang together for me. I don't understand his emotions. 6.5 out of 10


----------



## CarlaSixx

Albert Nobbs - 7
It was emotional, it was true to the real struggle. And it didn't have a happy ending. It was a good movie for me, just a little too quiet for my taste. There was one particular scene with Glenn Close's character in a dress, running, that really got me. Was pretty much the only scene that did, but it was an important one, to me.


Public Enemies - 6

I don't know... I wanted to like this one. I really did. It just felt... boring. It was good but boring.


----------



## hostesshoho

kaylaisamachine said:


> We're the Millers - 9/10
> 
> I could not stop laughing through the entire movie. I'm surprised because I feel like it wasn't advertised much, but then again, I don't watch regular cable these days so no wonder I am out of the loop. I think it was definitely worth the money.



I saw this one today it was very funny I laughed through the whole silly movie... 

I also saw The Butler, a great movie, beautifully done,


----------



## Weirdo890

_A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum_

A raucous good time. Fine comedic performances by all. Zero Mostel was my favorite part of the movie. The cinematography tried to blend the world of cinema with that of the theatre. Worked for me. Definitely cheered me up after the week I've been having.

10/10


----------



## willowmoon

*Jurassic Park 3D (2013 re-release)* Although I missed out on seeing the 3D re-release in the theaters for the short time it was there out here (maybe two weeks, three weeks tops???), I did pick it up on 3D Blu-Ray last week ... and for a movie that was made in 1993, they did a helluva job on a 3D post-production transfer twenty years later. I would put the 3D on the level of "Avatar" or "Prometheus" quite honestly, it's that good. If you enjoyed the original movie, you'll really enjoy this one I think. And besides, you have Mace Windu PLUS Newman from Seinfeld in this film, what's not to like????

9 out of 10


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Pacific Rim*: No ratings system can suffice


Despite the misleading title - nary a rim-job to be found (that's right, I'm re-using that joke for an expanded audience, deal with it~!) - I would rank it somewhere between ice cream and orgasms on a list of the greatest things ever.
If I were in a nit-picking mood about a movie featuring giant robots fighting giant monsters I would question why people hadn't moved away from the Pacific coast over the years - but clearly that would be the most outrageous thing ever suggested and would create a sandstorm of Biblical proportions in e-vaginas everywhere.


I usually couldn't care less about how much money movies make but this film's relative domestic box-office failure depresses the shit out of me. I guess I should just accept that from now on Summer is going to be nothing but underwhelming sequels and prequels and remakes that nobody really likes all that much but keeps going to see every time. Le sigh.


----------



## Oona

Cobra Verde said:


> *Pacific Rim*: No ratings system can suffice
> 
> I would rank it somewhere between ice cream and orgasms on a list of the greatest things ever.



Yea, with a rating like that, I need to see this movie ASAP.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hairdresser 7/10

It was a good movie about an underdog trying to find her piece of happiness. I enjoyed it. I actually had to pay attention since it's a German flick and it was subtitled


----------



## Webmaster

Elysium -- 6/10. 

Impressive graphics and special effects, but a bit simplistic and heavy-handed in its ideological preaching.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Cobra Verde said:


> expanded audience


For the record, this pun was intentional. And what's more, you can't prove that it wasn't.


----------



## Blackjack

Webmaster said:


> Elysium -- 6/10.
> 
> Impressive graphics and special effects, but a bit simplistic and heavy-handed in its ideological preaching.





GTAFA said:


> _Elysium_: Matt Damon is amazing. I think if a movie can influence voters, this is the movie to do it. The story concerns
> 
> socialized health-care
> the gap between rich & poor
> working conditions: a boss who more or less kills a worker
> It's powerful stuff. I like it very much. 10 out of 10



I thought that it was right between you guys at an 8/10. Damn good movie bogged down by the heavy-handedness of its message and some sloppy work with the plot.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

"*Olympus Falls*" - I'd actually give it a 10/10

Just.. It's just..* awesome.* 
Very gripping, keeps you on-edge and at full attention from beginning to end.


----------



## Webmaster

*"Jobs"* -- 9/10

The movie has been heavily criticized for being shallow, for Ashton Kutcher being out of his league, and so on. I mostly disagree. I lived through Apple's ups and downs since the beginning, and the movie portrays it all very well, smartly touching on everything that Jobs was and wasn't. Kutcher, eerily looking the part, is great. 

This being a movie, however, everything needed to be compressed into two hours, and so a lot got left out. Job's relationship with Bill Gates, which was enduring and complex, is condensed into just one angry phone call. Steve's years in exile are essentially skipped, though during them he did things like putting Pixar on the map. And the movie ends when Jobs is back at Apple, which is really just the beginning of Jobs' greatest years.

Where things fall down a bit is examining the relationships and life circumstances that made and drove Steve Jobs. A deep movie would subtly weave that in whereas here it's just hinted at in a perfunctory way. On the other hand, "Jobs" masterfully shows what made this flawed, mercurial individual almost universally loved and revered. It would have been all too easy to have him come across as a total jerk, which he often was, but the movie captured why people adored him anyway.

Loved it.


----------



## AuntHen

*RIPD* 7/10 All 7 points go to Jeff Bridges for his hilarious and awesome character. I hope someone asks him to make a movie based on this character alone. The man is a genius! 


*Elysium* 7/10 Disappointed that more of the movie did not take place on Elysium and not enough of Jodie Foster. They relied too much on action and not enough on story line. Boo. The one bad guy (illegal immigration) was very entertaining and enjoyed his acting a great deal.


*The Heat* 8/10 Oh my word! I laughed so hard. Melissa McCarthy is just hilarious and the chemistry between her and Bullock worked well. I also loved seeing Joey McIntyre cameo as an Irish-Bostonian (since he is one). McCarthy's family in the movie was very funny!


----------



## KHayes666

The World's End - 9 out of 10

A nonstop roller-coaster of laughs. You'll have to see it to appreciate it


----------



## Oona

KHayes666 said:


> The World's End - 9 out of 10
> 
> A nonstop roller-coaster of laughs. You'll have to see it to appreciate it



I've heard a lot of good things about that movie... I need to see it!


----------



## Lovelyone

The Killing Season 8/10- This movie stars Robert DeNiro and John Travolta. 
I had never heard of this movie and don't remember it being advertised on t.v. at all. I cannot pass by a DeNiro Movie and this one had me on the edge of my seat at times. It's a really good movie.


----------



## KHayes666

42

8 out of 10


Only gripe was the movie didn't really go into detail about Jackie Robinson's life before baseball when he was a 4 sport star at UCLA, which would have been for great backstory. Also some of the scenes were obviously "Hollywood" but for the most part it was historically accurate and a feel-good story. Only other gripe is it leaves out the remainder of his career and focuses just on his rookie season, other than that its a solid movie.


----------



## Saoirse

The World's End 10/10 loved every goddamn second. Laughed the whole time!

First of all its a buncha Brits, so the dialogue is witty as hell. The 5 main guys play off one another incredibly well.

So they start their epic pub crawl with little enthusiasm and then BAM!!! Crazy fight sequence in a bathroom with robots. The action was amazing- and still hilarious!! Frost in particular, continues to kick major ass throughout the film

My fave part is towards the end when Pegg, Frost and Considine (so happy when he reappeared!!) gave "The Network" a big FUCK OFF.

But also theres one scene where this guy gives the sweetest, most lovable and endearing smile...I think I fell in love with Eddie Marsan :wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

*Werner Herzog Eats His Shoe
*

Spoiler warning: 

Werner Herzog eats his shoe.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Would You Rather *- Desperate to help her ailing brother, a young woman unknowingly agrees to compete in a deadly game of "Would You Rather," hosted by a sadistic aristocrat.

Basically a movie about an intense game of would you rather... which is rather decent! Kinda gruesome at times, but overall pretty good. 8/10


----------



## KHayes666

CarlaSixx said:


> Public Enemies - 6
> 
> I don't know... I wanted to like this one. I really did. It just felt... boring. It was good but boring.



The problem with Public Enemies besides being horribly inaccurate (remember the shootout scene were everyone dies? In real life they all escaped alive. That's just one of many examples) was that it tried to do too much. Tried to cram the 2-3 year run of Nelson, Dillinger, Karpis and the rest of the boys into 2 hours and it came off slow at times because of it. The ebb and flow was off.


----------



## Saoirse

Toy Story 3. 1 billion/10

My favorite of the trilogy. Excellent.voice cast (i looooove Michael Keaton as Ken!!) and an incredible story. So many adult undertones all wrapped up in a colorful, familiar package. I am not ashamed to say that this movie makes me cry, ESPECIALLY when the toys face impending doom and all join hands as they accept their fate...

Its kinda weird to say youve fallen in love with animated toy characters, but from the first movie all the way to the third, I have fallen in love.


----------



## Oona

Iron Man 3

10/10 would jump RDJ's bones..

I mean..

10/10 great movie! ^_^


----------



## SprocketRocket

The Butler - 2.5 out of 10.

I did not like this movie. It was slow-moving, I left out twice due to its pace. Perhaps those older than myself may like it more, but, wow, what a slow pace. I was only moved to emotion when Oprah died, and I saw it coming.

I wasted $9.75. And yes, that was matinee rate!

I should have stayed home. It was a waste of time. Some good quotes, and a poignant view of racism, but it did hit on how proud and what a symbol of triumph President Barack Hussein Obama is to this country, and just how far we have come.

Other than that, this movie sucked.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Webmaster said:


> Elysium -- 6/10.
> 
> Impressive graphics and special effects, but a bit simplistic and heavy-handed in its ideological preaching.



I heard it was a disappointment and let-down compared to that particular director's directorial debut of _District 9._ (Neill Blomkamp) Plus, some say Damon politicizes everything. I disagree*, but, as to the movie Elysium, it looked like in the tradition of D9 but fell short? This is why I will pass on it.

*Matt Damon did not have a political agenda in his role of a Boston State Police Detective in the movie The Departed. His best role along with Good Will Hunting, btw. I love the accent. They really talk like that?


----------



## Micara

*You're Next*- 8/10

*Getaway*- 6/10


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Argo
10 out 10
I really enjoyed this film. It kept me on the edge of my seat until the end.


----------



## Micara

*The Bling Ring*- 8/10


----------



## Oona

*Riddick: Rule The Dark 10/10*

Awesome. It goes with the story line, explains what happened from The Chronicles of Riddick and the Necromongers, and has a good, action filled story line. 

Plus... Vin Diesel (look at this guy!) 

View attachment riddickposternew2.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Tommy Boy 8/10
Still funny after all these years. "Brothers don't shake hands, brothers hug!"


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

The grandmaster 7/10


----------



## Cobra Verde

Apollo 18

With my love of space and faux documentaries I'm probably the ideal audience yet I found most of this - to quote the great wordsmith Mel Gibson - as boring as a dog's ass.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Paperboy 2/10

I've no idea how to describe this properly. It made me feel uncomfortable, but it was hard to look away. It's also the first time I've ever disliked a character played by John Cusack. Nicole Kidman was so wrong in this. So wrong.
Parts of it were so ghastly that I kept giggling or discovering that I was watching scenes with my mouth open like a stunned mullet.


----------



## KHayes666

SprocketRocket said:


> I heard it was a disappointment and let-down compared to that particular director's directorial debut of _District 9._ (Neill Blomkamp) Plus, some say Damon politicizes everything. I disagree*, but, as to the movie Elysium, it looked like in the tradition of D9 but fell short? This is why I will pass on it.
> 
> *Matt Damon did not have a political agenda in his role of a Boston State Police Detective in the movie The Departed. His best role along with Good Will Hunting, btw. *I love the accent. They really talk like that*?



As with anything, yes and no. Not every New Yorker sounds like the stereotypical Jewish meatball the same way not every Bostonian sounds like...well...that. I know I don't.

The movie itself, Good Will Hunting was a 9 out of 10.....the ending bugged me.


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Big Lebowski


Exhibit A for why comedic acting is just as impressive as dramatic acting. Jeff Bridges' Oscar was 10 years too late.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Peeples 8/10

I really enjoyed this movie, a cross between Meet The Parents and Guess Who's Coming To Dinner. I couldn't stop laughing, very funny movie i enjoyed it. It's a good laugh.


----------



## KHayes666

Shocker - 8 out of 10


Outstanding soundtrack, great cast....sometimes silly storyline. Hasn't aged well but perfect for the coked out 80's.


----------



## Miskatonic

I saw Stakeland last night and I'd give it a 7. It had a great concept and I liked the approach to living in a world overrun by vampires, but there was never much of a feeling of danger in the movie and the acting was fairly mixed. Plus the ending was incredibly anticlimactic.


----------



## x0emnem0x

A movie called "*Last Night*" on Netflix. 
_"The story follows a married couple, apart for a night while the husband takes a business trip with a colleague to whom he's attracted. While he's resisting temptation, his wife encounters her past love."_

I loved the movie, loved both of the main characters but I feel the ending could have been better, it was a little abrupt and left you hanging and I was kind of bored at the end simply because I'm like, "well that's it?" so yeah I will give it a 8/10 and well Sam Worthington is the main actor so ... yummy?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Westworld
9 out of 10
I really like this movie. It reminded of Jurassic Park, not suprising that the director and the writer of Westworld is the same guy that wrote it later in the future.


----------



## moore2me

*World War Z * it easily earns a *10 out of 10 **

* and I am not biased because it has Brad Pitt in it - I swear.



Second movie . . . . *Metropolitis* (1927) It has been restored and remastered in last ten years.

*This movie earns a 100 out of 10 in my book. *I have waited 50 years to see it and I was not disappointed. I will have to watch it a couple more times to absorb everything that goes on. But, this movie is the mother of most of our science fiction movies today. You can see them in the scenes. The movie is from Germany and is so far ahead of its time it could have been made this year.

Special acclaim goes to the actress that plays all three female roles of good Mariah, evil Mariah, and robot woman. Her dance of the apocalypse is driven by the devil and sexual lust and it would have never gotten past the censors 20 years later (after the wars).


----------



## HeavyDuty24

moore2me said:


> *World War Z * it easily earns a *10 out of 10 **
> 
> * and I am not biased because it has Brad Pitt in it - I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> Second movie . . . . *Metropolitis* (1927) It has been restored and remastered in last ten years.
> 
> *This movie earns a 100 out of 10 in my book. *I have waited 50 years to see it and I was not disappointed. I will have to watch it a couple more times to absorb everything that goes on. But, this movie is the mother of most of our science fiction movies today. You can see them in the scenes. The movie is from Germany and is so far ahead of its time it could have been made this year.
> 
> Special acclaim goes to the actress that plays all three female roles of good Mariah, evil Mariah, and robot woman. Her dance of the apocalypse is driven by the devil and sexual lust and it would have never gotten past the censors 20 years later (after the wars).




Gotta see World War Z! lol. Everyone has been saying it's good.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just finished World War Z. 10/10
Such an intense, great story. It was good!! The extras on the disc were cool too!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lars and the Real Girl 9/10

This is such a lovely wee movie. Ryan Gosling handled his role beautifully as did the rest of the cast. A quiet and incredibly touching movie.


----------



## riplee

Cobra Verde said:


> The Big Lebowski
> 
> 
> Exhibit A for why comedic acting is just as impressive as dramatic acting. Jeff Bridges' Oscar was 10 years too late.



Abide, everyone !


----------



## littlefairywren

Magic Mike 2/10

What on earth was the fuss all about?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Rush
9.5 out of 10
This is a really great movie. Chris Hemsworth and Daniel Bruhl are superb as James Hunt and Niki Lauda. Plenty of drama and racing action, I highly recomme d it even if your not into racing.


----------



## LeoGibson

Two Guns 

Pretty good for the type of movie it is. 7/10


----------



## x0emnem0x

Now You See Me - entertaining very much so, has a crazy spin at the end of it.
8/10


----------



## Mckee

"The Bling Ring": 5,5 out of 10. 

Beautifully filmed, can't say the same for the script.

"Mood Indigo": 6,5 out of 10.

Michel Gondry surreal caroseul is visually breathtaking, but the exercise in style overcome the story...


----------



## balletguy

Lizzy. 1.5. Out of 10. Very bad acting. Bad story. For not waste your time. Another Netflix waste.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mckee said:


> "The Bling Ring": 5,5 out of 10.



Agreed. This movie was noooot one of my favorites. I only watched it because it had a few actors I liked...


----------



## absintheparty

Upstream Color - 8/10


----------



## Oona

Iron Sky - 8/10 - It's a cheesy movie about Nazis from the moon. Hilarious!

Immortals - 9/10 - A Greek Mythology based movie. I loved it. 

Safe - 9/10 - Jason Statham. Need I say more?


----------



## Mckee

"Rush" 7 out of 10.

A fine sports drama with impressive performances from Chris Hemsworth and Daniel Brühl.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Fired Up! 8/10

This one never gets old. Full of laughs, always was my kind of movie lmao.


----------



## Mckee

"The Devil You Know" 5 out of 10.

Boring, abstract movie with cliché writing

"The World's End" 6,5 out of 10.

Hilarious and smart.

"Adore" 7 out of 10.

A provocative subject, a bold and strong performance by a vulnerable Naomi Watts and an intense Robin Wright.

"Gravity" 7,5 out of 10. 

Distressing, remarkably directed, visually stunning.


----------



## DKnight00

Prometheus - 9/10 I think the character's name was David, I think he did a really great job

World War Z - 9/10 Never read the books, but certain scenes were beautiful

Man with the Iron Fist - 3/10... didn't really like this one at all... actually, I liked it around 15-17 mins into it for abit 5 seconds if anyone knows what I'm talking about haha


----------



## Mckee

"Odd Thomas": 6,5 out of 10.

Funny, gripping and with a lot of dark humour.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

DBZ: Battle Of The Gods 10/10

I LOVE DBZ! been a fan for 14 years, longtime fan here. If you are a DBZ fan or anime fan, you will love this movie! anime movies count to right? i hope so Lol.


----------



## Webmaster

"Gravity" -- 9/10, loved it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Carrie (1976)
8.5 out of 10 
Good movie, i'm curious on how the remake will do compare to this version.


----------



## Webmaster

Just as a follow-up to "Gravity," the movie really is exceptionally well done. The feeling of being in space was such that I did feel like being there, to the extent where it made me feel queasy at times. The footage and emotions it triggers are extraordinary, and both Clooney and Bullock, which are really the only two actors in the movie, are great.

You could argue that there are factual errors, like the space stations being within line of sight whereas, in real life, they orbit far apart. And that the chain of good fortune is a bit unlikely. But overall, this is a total must-see.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Carrie (1976)
> 8.5 out of 10
> Good movie, i'm curious on how the remake will do compare to this version.



They have remade Carrie like a million times lol. Nothing beats the original though. Can't beat Sissy's eyes haha lol.


----------



## KHayes666

Kill Speed 

6 out of 10

*spoiler alert* 

Very entertaining movie about the heel from 10 Things I Hate About You, Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys and some other guy as drug smuggling pilots that work for Goldberg and some Mexican drug cartel. It gets cheesy near the end but that's expected.

Best part is the opening scene of the movie where Tom Arnold gets a hummer from a meth-addict before blowing up his own trailer.


----------



## Oona

Bad Ass - 10/10

Danny Trejo is an amazing actor and this movie is another one of his great ones.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

56 Up - 5/10

They did more scene switches and less narration than in previous installments of the "Up Series", a little harder to follow.

It also seems the "Ups" are less interesting people than they used to be, which perhaps just represents the stagnation that comes with middle age.

What did pleasantly surprise me was that there has been not one casualty in the whole group (I would have expected about two or three to have passed on by now).


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Star Trek: Into Darkness
9.5 out of 10
Good movie, with superb acting and plenty of action


----------



## chicken legs

Grey Gardens (HBO movie)

10 out of 10

Grey Gardens (1975 documentary)

amazing


Ran across Grey Gardens staring Drew Barrymore and Jessica Lange and I was hypnotized. I was so impressed, I looked up the original documentary and found it on youtube. After watching it, I was even more appreciative at how HBO presented them and the performances of Drew Barrymore and Jessica Lange. Both movies are about Jackie O's aunt an first cousin, reclusive socialites, Little Edie and her mother Big Edie. Its like a real life Rapunzel story. The reality is, no one saves the princess, or the princess never allows any man to save her via marriage.


----------



## Lovelyone

The Conjuring 8/10 Scared the living crap out of me. 

Pacific Rim 6/10 I like a good sci-fi movie, but somehow this one just doesn't measure up IMHO. Some of the acting was so cheesy. UGH. I just wasn't too impressed with this one.


----------



## KHayes666

Bad Grandpa 10 out of 10


Movie of the year hands down. You will laugh from beginning to end with little rest in between.


----------



## Mckee

"Prisoners" 7 out of 10.

Excellent crime thriller.

"Ender's Game" 6 out of 10.

Visually stunning. Uniforms, creature and starships design remind me of Babylon 5, and that's a good thing! It's not a bad movie, just isn't a terribly great movie either. Interesting but not intriguing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ruby Sparks

9.5 out of 10

I feel connected to this movie, wishing I could write out my dream girl and come into real life. It really has a good story and I recommend this movie.


----------



## Oona

Ender's Game - 8/10

Overall a decent movie and it seems like it will make a good series.


----------



## riplee

Webmaster said:


> You could argue that there are factual errors, like the space stations being within line of sight whereas, in real life, they orbit far apart. And that the chain of good fortune is a bit unlikely. But overall, this is a total must-see.



I believe you're referring to the alleged proximity of The Hubble Telescope to the International Space Station. Unless this was an extremely blatant factual error within the film.


----------



## Mckee

"Planes" 6,5 out of 10.

I read a lot of bad review about this movie, but I actually like it. It's very similar to Cars 1&2, but it's funny and enjoyable


----------



## Mckee

"Machete Kills" 6 out of 10.

After the western-like setting of the first movie, comes the Bond movie spoof. if you like the genre, you can't miss it.


----------



## spookytwigg

Thor - The dark world

9 out of 10.

It was fantastic in nearly every way. I need to watch it at least once more more to decide if it's a 10.


----------



## absintheparty

Safety Not Guaranteed - 8.5/10
Upstream Color - 7.5/10
The Sound of My Voice - 8.0/10


----------



## Mckee

"Captain Phillips": 7 out of 10.

Smart, intense and well acted by Tom Hanks.

"Paranoia": 5,5 out of 10.

Boring and cliched techno-thriller.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pacific Rim 
8 out of 10
This is a really fun film. It's a mixture of Godzilla, Transformers, and Rock em Sock em robots. The special effects and destruction were incrediable.


----------



## spookytwigg

21 jump street
7 out of 10

good fun and with moments of extreme silliness.


----------



## spookytwigg

Seven Psychopaths.
9 out of 10

A fantastic film, ALMOST as good as In Bruges (also written/directed by the Irish Tarentino - Martin McDonagh)


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Thor the dark world, 8 out 10 better than the first actually.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

spookytwigg said:


> Thor - The dark world
> 
> 9 out of 10.
> 
> It was fantastic in nearly every way. I need to watch it at least once more more to decide if it's a 10.



Yea was awesome!


----------



## Saoirse

I thought Thor was crap. Dozed off actually. Needed more Loki and less everyone else.


----------



## KHayes666

Silent Night, Deadly Night

T & A, brutal kills, a villain you can feel for, protagonists that aren't completely inept, a storyline easy to follow......good for 8 out of 10


2 points off because the one person you wanted to see bite it...didn't.


----------



## Mckee

"The Lifeguard" 6 out of 10.

A really good performance by Kristen Bell, unfortunately not supported by an equally good script.


----------



## Mckee

"All is Bright": 5,5 out of 10.

Giamatti and Rudd are really good together...but that's all you.

"Thor: The Dark World": 7,5 out of 10.

Action, humor, great visual effects and an impressive Tom Hiddleston steal the show as always.


----------



## spookytwigg

Catching fire: 6 out of 10

If I'm honest I feel harsh giving it that, but although it was good (and definitely better than the first one) I love the books and I guess that will always paint my vision towards it.

If you've not read the books but you've seen the other one then I'd definitely suggest to go see it.... and then go read the awesome books.


----------



## Mckee

"About Time": 7 out of 10.

A deliciously sweet movie, well written and directed, with a charming Rachel McAdams and a lovely Bill Nighy.


----------



## kizzylove

Hungar Games 2 just saw it and I thought it was awesome 10/10


----------



## kizzylove

I meant "Hunger" Games


kizzylove said:


> Hungar Games 2 just saw it and I thought it was awesome 10/10


----------



## Lovelyone

Star Trek Into Darkness 9.5/10 I am not particularly a Star Trek Fan but I have seen ALL of the movies at one point or another. I think this is the best of all of them.


----------



## Saoirse

spookytwigg said:


> Seven Psychopaths.
> 9 out of 10
> 
> A fantastic film, ALMOST as good as In Bruges (also written/directed by the Irish Tarentino - Martin McDonagh)



omg I love In Bruges. So fucking dark but hilarious at the same time. Farrell and Gleason make an excellent team and Fiennes is so sinister and scary! And the horse-tranq addicted dwarf! hahahahaha!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hunger Games: Catching Fire... OVER 9,000/10.


----------



## spookytwigg

Saoirse said:


> omg I love In Bruges. So fucking dark but hilarious at the same time. Farrell and Gleason make an excellent team and Fiennes is so sinister and scary! And the horse-tranq addicted dwarf! hahahahaha!


Yep  if anyone ever asks me to recommend them a movie I almost always say In Bruges... That or kiss kiss bang bang.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Godzilla Vs. Mechagodzilla II*

Highly improbable! I was shocked to find out it was only 108 minutes, it felt like it was at least 4 hours long. In fact, it might still be playing...



*About that title:
Not not only is this *not *actually the 1st sequel to Godzilla Vs.Mechagodzilla, but since all the sequels from the 60s and 70s had been retconned out of existence at this point in the series the original Godzilla Vs. Mechagodzilla never even took place. Oh, fuck it; if they don't care I don't suppose I should.


----------



## Saoirse

I saw Thor 2 again, this time NOT drunk. I liked it better this time. I also drooled over Tom Hiddleston more. So yesterday I watched the first Thor and today I watched The Avengers.

Im dying to get Loki'd. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AuntHen

*Frozen *10/10


I loved everything about this movie and the actual movie is way better than the previews (which usually isn't the case for a lot of movies). It is now my favorite animated Disney film :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg

fat9276 said:


> *Frozen *10/10
> 
> 
> I loved everything about this movie and the actual movie is way better than the previews


I'm so happy to hear that because the previews had me a little worried.


I just watched the Re-make of *Evil Dead*. 8/10

I actually really enjoyed it, had a lot of fear that it was going to be a bit rubbish.

Also I went into this film with fairly strong feelings for Jane Levy, I now have stronger feelings for her... This might mean that there's something wrong with me.


----------



## vardon_grip

The Wolf of Wall Street 8/10

Excess is abundant on Wall Street and in the movie that highlights the life of stock broker Jordan Belfort. Leonardo DiCaprio gives a tour de force performance as the lead character in "The Wolf of Wall Street". Jonah Hill gives strong support to DiCaprio and Matthew McConaughey is simply amazing. He is on screen for maybe a total of 7 minutes, but he commands every second. I would not be surprised for a nomination for him as well as DiCaprio and Hill. Speaking of excess...3 hours is a long time to sit through a movie, even one made by Martin Scorsese. It was a very compelling film, but could have used a 40 minute trim by the editor. How many orgies does a film need that isn't named Caligula? Do we really need to see 80 lines of coke snorted by Belfort to know he loves to ski. The story couldn't have been served with a more time manageable 30 lines of cocaine? Parts of the movie were repetitious.

I was fortunate to see a screening ahead of the film reviewers and the December 25th release. I loved the film, but took off 2 points because of the (in my opinion) excessive running time. Go see it, but make sure you go to the restroom before the film starts and DO NOT buy the large soft drink at the concession stand.


----------



## Mckee

"The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug" 9 out of 10.

Exciting, epic, incredible FX andSmaugwhat a character!!


----------



## J34

Mckee said:


> "The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug" 9 out of 10.
> 
> Exciting, epic, incredible FX andSmaugwhat a character!!



Hoping to see this soon.


----------



## KHayes666

Pumpkinhead - 6 out of 10

V/H/S/ - 9 out of 10

Billy Jack - 7 out of 10 (RIP)


----------



## Lovelyone

Elysium-7/10 but only because it just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Mckee

"Parkland" 6,5 out of 10.

A well directed, compelling story, with a great cast. Unfortunately, some of the subplots dont get fleshed out enough.


----------



## Dmitra

I hadn't paid a lot of attention to buzz about _Frozen_ but went to see it with a group of friends. Despite my strange discomfort with characters bursting into song I really liked it, especially the final conflict's resolution (trying not to spoil). Beautiful, lovely, fantastic animation! 9/10

Also had the nicest surprise in a S. Korean comedy found on Hulu, _You're My Pet_. It reminded me of old screwball movies like _His Girl Friday_, i.e., a young career woman bent on keeping her job instead of being taken care of by wealthy, handsome man who doesn't understand why this would be important. It was sweet, funny, and gently suggestive without the weightiness of a D/s interpretation. The "pet" is a young dancer who took takes over for the woman's brother who's been doing maid work for her instead of paying rent. Her sister and friends worry she'll miss out on a good marriage with the wealthy man but in more of a _Sex In The City_ vibe than with the genuine fear that previous generations had.

God, I sound so stuffy. It's effervescent and I have a crush on the whole cast! 9/10 (There is a burst or two into song . . . .)


----------



## Mckee

"Don Jon": 7 out of 10.

Funny, touching and smart, great directing debut for Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## Oona

Heathers - 10/10 because Christian Slater.


----------



## DKnight00

Resident Evil Retribution: 2/10

Some effect are good... beyond that I felt the song they play periodically throughout the movie "Flying Through the Air" was better than the rest of the movie...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Elysuim 8 of out 10
Man of Steel 8.5 out of 10
The World's End 9 out of 10


----------



## Saoirse

American Hustle 4/10

Had a great, talented cast and serious potential, but fell flat on its ass. soooooo boringgggg!


----------



## penguin

Catching Fire 8/10. I'm not a fan of the choppy camera work, but I loved the story and the acting. They left some things out of the book, but I think it was a good move.


----------



## xr700

Saoirse said:


> American Hustle 4/10
> 
> Had a great, talented cast and serious potential, but fell flat on its ass. soooooo boringgggg!



I disagree entirely. I love heist and con artist type movies, and this was a perfect period piece of the 70s. Everybody was scummy, the pacing and the shots were all great, and I loved the greasy veneer everybody had on them from the way they shot the movie. Even the 'good guys' are terrible people! Honestly it was probably the best film I've seen this year. I'd say 9/10.

I saw Frozen a few days before that, and was pleasantly surprised. It definitely wasn't as good as Tangled, but the Snowman wasn't awful and wasn't a large portion of screen time, and the badguy reveal came out of nowhere. 7/10 for having songs I couldn't understand mostly.

I also saw the Hobbit Part 2, and came away disappointed. I really hate the way these movies are shot, with the high frame rate camera that makes it look like a soap opera, and they crammed in a stupid love story for no reason. A lot of the movie is very pretty, but it just wouldn't be a Peter Jackson film without some really bad CG. Also the barrel ride scenes were pretty messy and a bit too cartoony. Plus for most of the film, the 3D wasn't working. Overall I'd say 6/10, the redeeming parts being the Hobbit/Smaug interactions and the forest scenes which were appropriately creepy.


----------



## Saoirse

xr700 said:


> I disagree entirely. I love heist and con artist type movies, and this was a perfect period piece of the 70s. Everybody was scummy, the pacing and the shots were all great, and I loved the greasy veneer everybody had on them from the way they shot the movie. Even the 'good guys' are terrible people! Honestly it was probably the best film I've seen this year. I'd say 9/10.



I did love the whole cast and the whole feel/look of the movie. But there was absolutely NO ACTION. I was literally nodding off, as was my brother and he was dying to see this. There was no climax, no chases, no fights... I know its not a mob movie, but SOME action to wake me up wouldve been nice. "Heist" would imply action. There was no heist.

Jeremy Renner was awesome!


----------



## Tracyarts

Secret Life of Walter Mitty. 10/10

We took my husband's grandmother to see it tonight and I absolutely loved it. Maybe it's hormones, maybe it's end of year nostalgia. But that movie totally got me in the feels.


----------



## AuntHen

The Hobbit- Desolation of Smaug (3D) 8.5/10



I got to see this while overseas for Christmas vacation and LOVED the dragon (I was left up in the sky with him)!! The elf part was kind of meh but I was so happy to see Legolas again! :happy:


----------



## Mckee

"Frozen": 8 out of 10.

A beautiful ice diamond, must see. Welcome back to greatness, Disney Animation.

"The Secret Life of Walter Mitty": 7,5 out of 10.

A superb cinematography, a strong story and a great cameo by Sean Penn.


----------



## Saoirse

Tod Browning's "The Unknown" 10/10

Silent. Scary. Chaney and Crawford.

Tod Browning is quickly becoming one of my favorite directors, and this short (under an hour), silent film is a good reason why.

Lon Chaney plays an "armless" sideshow freak whose in love with his beautiful assistant and daughter of the circus owner, played by Joan Crawford. But she is in love with the show's strongman, Malabar (Norman Kerry). Theres murder and sadistic surgery and evilness and lots of good scary music! Loved it!

Earlier this year, I watched another Browning classic called Freaks and it was sooooo creepy! Browning also directed the horror classic Dracula, starring Bela Lugosi.

eta: My favorite scene from Freaks. its so creepy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C4uTEEOJlM


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Wolverine 8.5 out of 10


----------



## x0emnem0x

Wreck It Ralph 10/10 
I LOVED THIS MOVIE. HD graphics were amazing, storyline was awesome, somehow I didn't see the ending coming so it surprised me, and the gaming references within the movie were just spot on and awesome. I loved it so much.


----------



## Mckee

"Thanks for Sharing" 6,5 out of 10.

An interesting insight view into the complex world of addition and supporting groups.


----------



## x0emnem0x

American Psycho.. 10/10 it was just that fucked up in so many ways that I loved it.


----------



## Mckee

"The Canyons" 4,5 out of 10.

A bad, boring soap opera/thriller/softcore


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Overall rating 4/10; I'm also posting the review with less verbosity from a friend's forum (spoilers in white text, so select to read):

What comes to mind about this movie first is a quote from Tim Allen's "Men Are Pigs" standup special, where he opines: "You ever put something like a barbecue grill together and after it's all assembled you have this small bag of important-looking shit left over?" That, in a nutshell, is this movie.

The almost universal, child-attracting appeal of The Hobbit was a simple, linear (if overly expository - Tolkien was a linguist first and a writer second - see also "every short article by Noam Chomsky," said nobody, ever) narrative: Here's this little guy with hirsutism who never did a thing outside his comfort zone, a bunch of burly dwarf warriors recruits him to be a thief (because all they know how to do is bash and slash shit), the thief fails at his first attempt and then gets them out of a literal kettle through guile and Gandalf having memorized Poor Richard's Almanac. During a capture the little guy finds this magic ring which makes him invisible, thereby becoming the _deus ex machina_ of the rest of the story. Situation A arises, Gandalf invariably disappears for whatever reason (not in the book), Bilbo dons Ring, Situation A resolved. Over and over, and aside from the intercession of giant frickin' birds it generally proceeds like this throughout the novel. Only much later down the road, and after Tolkien had written additional material, do we find out said gold ring has the power to screw the entire world. Look out, we got a bad-ass over here, or something like that.

The animated movie came in around oh, 70 minutes, tops. Slight edits aside, it tells the story in a much better fashion, and more true to the book. Smaug did not spend 40 fucking minutes chasing the dwarves and Bilbo through Erebor, get a molten gold bath ala Alien 3, and THEN decide to attack Laketown. There was no "romance subplot" between an elf never mentioned in the book and what is best construed as the most apparent dwarf-human hybrid of the bunch, although I guess if you liked the Arwen insertion (wink, wink, nudge nudge) into the LoTR series, you'll be ok with this. There was no Legolas in the book, and from his amount of screen time the subtitle should have been THE RISE OF LEGOLAS, ELVISH DEATH MACHINE. Seriously. He, not Bilbo, became the _D-E-M_ of the film, and that made me sad, because he's good in small doses but insufferable given too much screen time. Additional point: Don't bloody an elf's nose, because at that point, shit's on like Donkey Kong.

*High points:* The Ring acting as an interpreter for the spiders; the realization that--as many RPG's took advantage of later--Sting isn't just a Gondolin dagger, it's specifically magicked against spiders and webs (avoid this movie if you have severe arachnophobia). Also the Smaug voice acting; many others have indicated in reviews that Cumbersnatch does amazingly well. He just chews up every minute of scenery (downside - about 70% of his dialog was purely written for the movie, and that gave me a sad - dragons don't declaim, they destroy). Eventually you get lost in a visceral, squirting orgasm of bad CGI to a degree where you wonder if it was just green-screen costumed mimes running around on a green screen.

*Low points: *Too much Silmarillion, elves and Appendices, not enough Hobbit. Sheer burning of film minutes for the purpose of making money and selling more action figures. Too many elves kicking ass (Sindari-fu?) more with knives than archery. The Arkenstone as a quasi-Silmaril in terms of the mindlessness at which Thorin pursues it (again, not in the novel - it was mainly an heirloom of kingly title, not an object of desire like the Ring). Gandalf's search for the Necromancer. At one point, Bolg the orc leader quotes Scripture. I shit you not. Instant facepalm. Gandalf's "let's re-create the Balrog battle here since it's cool seeing Gandalf use his staff" battle with Sauron was pure shit. The End song ("I See Fire," by Irish Everyman Singer) fit the Gaelic theme of the first movie, and I guess you could say it's a form of prelude to what will happen in Part 3; otherwise you get the same musical themes over and over that don't contribute much emotion to the story.

Last negative point: Violence. Excessive, graphic albeit bloodless violence. So much decapitation you can make head cheese. If the Battle of the Five Armies doesn't engender an R rating than the MPAA rating board needs to be drawn and quartered, because by all descriptive detail, it's going to make the opening of Saving Private Ryan look like Sesame Street Live. The part with Thranduil and the orc prisoner is a perfect example. 

I'm more critical of this series than Lord of the Rings based mainly on honesty to the source material, and I'm in agreement with thems who feel this should have been 2 movies, tops. Overall it's my least-favorite of the five films so far.


----------



## spookytwigg

Gravity - 8 out of 10

Absolutely beautiful, a triumph of visuals. Occasionally lacking in the plotting, but the imagery and the suspense will keep you hooked throughout. 

As a warning, you may want to punch Sandra Bullocks character.


----------



## Webmaster

The Hobbit Part 2: 6 of 10. 

I adored the Lord of the Rings movies. But it's one thing to make three movies out of a full-scale, complex trilogy, and another to make three loooong movies out of one thin children's book. The second of the Hobbit movies is well done and at times looks stunning, but there's just too much silliness and too little plot and action.

I'll never understand why Jackson did not tackle Tolkien's Silmarillion instead. The Silmarillion comes before the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings, and explains how it all began in a truly grand and epic scale.


----------



## Mckee

Webmaster said:


> The Hobbit Part 2: 6 of 10.
> I'll never understand why Jackson did not tackle Tolkien's Silmarillion instead. The Silmarillion comes before the Hobbit and Lord of the Rings, and explains how it all began in a truly grand and epic scale.



I think there's a problem acquiring the rights from Christopher Tolkien.


----------



## shy guy

''The World's End'' 8 out of 10

This movie sucked me in within the first five minutes and didn't let me go till it was over, not only is this movie funny but it's also very moving and has some great action scenes as well, if you're a fan of Simon Pegg and Nick Frost then this is a must see for you because it's the best dramatic and comedic acting they have every done. One thing I will say that takes away from the movie is that it's slow to get going, not as bad as ''This is the End'' that never gets going, but you will get to a point where you are begging for the alien/robot invasion to start already, other then that though it's a great movie.


----------



## Saoirse

shy guy said:


> ''The World's End'' 8 out of 10
> 
> This movie sucked me in within the first five minutes and didn't let me go till it was over, not only is this movie funny but it's also very moving and has some great action scenes as well, if you're a fan of Simon Pegg and Nick Frost then this is a must see for you because it's the best dramatic and comedic acting they have every done. One thing I will say that takes away from the movie is that it's slow to get going, not as bad as ''This is the End'' that never gets going, but you will get to a point where you are begging for the alien/robot invasion to start already, other then that though it's a great movie.



I laughed SO HARD during this one. The cast is brilliant!!!


----------



## shy guy

Saoirse said:


> I laughed SO HARD during this one. The cast is brilliant!!!



Oh god yes! Could you believe how badass Nick Frost was? I've always loved Nick Frost cause he's funny/sweet as hell but he was an ass kicking machine in that movie.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

shy guy said:


> ''The World's End'' 8 out of 10
> 
> This movie sucked me in within the first five minutes and didn't let me go till it was over, not only is this movie funny but it's also very moving and has some great action scenes as well, if you're a fan of Simon Pegg and Nick Frost then this is a must see for you because it's the best dramatic and comedic acting they have every done. One thing I will say that takes away from the movie is that it's slow to get going, not as bad as ''This is the End'' that never gets going, but you will get to a point where you are begging for the alien/robot invasion to start already, other then that though it's a great movie.



I completely agree!


----------



## Gingembre

Saving Mr Banks - 10/10

Watched on a whim. Loved it. Cried several times!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Kick-Ass 
8 out of 10


----------



## spookytwigg

Call of Cthulhu - 8.5 put of 10

Made by the H.P. Lovecraft historical society in the style of a 20s silent film. It's really well done and suits the mood of the story fantastically.

At least some of the points here are probably because I adore Lovecraft... But I'd still recommend it.


----------



## Mckee

"The Necessary Death of Charlie Countryman" 5,5 out of 10.

Same old stuff, seen with Aronofsky and Boyle...only set in Bucarest this time.

"American Hustle" 6 out of 10.

Not so good as expected, but still entertainingand with a great cast, specially Jennifer Lawrence and Jeremy Renner.

"Sweetwater" 6,5 out of 10.

A good western, violent, bloody and well written. And with a great cast: Ed Harris, Jason Isaacs and January Jones.


----------



## Lovelyone

Despicable Me 2- 8/10 Rented it for the kids...had a blast watching it with them.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Pitch Perfect, 8/10

Very fun movie, funny parts and more serious parts, loved all the Acapella and singing/music arrangements. Very nice movie.


----------



## spookytwigg

Elysium - 7/10

I really enjoyed this film (more than I was expecting because I'd heard some fairly negative things about the ending) it was visually fantastic and there was a real feel of poverty and desolation with the people of earth. It had a real cyber punk feel to it, bit without being super flashy. At points the story felt like it could've been stronger, but as modern sci-fi goes I thought it was pretty good.

If you have problems with swearing or blood then I would suggest that you skip it though.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Wolf Of Wall Street = 6/10

It has good funny moments. Dark humour many times. But seemed way too predictable to me. Or could just be that I'm used to seeing things like that in real life... Just a tad less dramatic. Oh... The beauty of heavy drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Mckee

"Saving Mr Banks" 7 out of 10.

A clash between 2 worlds and two larger than life characters, magistrally portrayed by Tom Hanks and Emma Thompson.


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Conjuring ... 7/10

You're typical scary movie... I love horror movies but I always know what to expect and although it still scared me a lot it wasn't that great of a movie except that it had Patrick Wilson who I ADORE... anyway, I was stupid for watching it... not like I wanted to sleep anytime soon or anything.


----------



## Lovelyone

Silver linings playbook 9/10 I loved this movie. Jennifer Lawrence isn't my favorite actress but she did justice to this movie..and Bradley Cooper was FAB. LOVED IT! Robert DeNiro was Awesome too.


----------



## Mckee

"The Butler" 6 out of 10.

I praise Forest Whitaker performancebut this project would have been a lot more interesting as a miniseries.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*The Heat 9/10*
Hilarious movie, I enjoyed it plenty. The two main characters are also a few of my favorite actresses. 

*We're the Millers 9/10*
Even more funny, I had plenty of laughs in this one.


----------



## Mckee

"Lone Survivor" 6 out of 10.

Great, realistic military action sequences, but no characterization.


----------



## Mckee

"The Wolf of Wall Street": 7,5 out of 10.

Satirical, funny and irreverent, one of Di Caprio's best.


----------



## GTAFA

_Her_ 8 out of 10. It doesn't feel like sci-fi, but tells a very powerful story. I'm glad to see Joaquin Phoenix get his shit together again, he's a terrific actor, and especially good at playing crazy or not-quite-all-there.

_The Heat_ 9.5 out of 10 It's abrasive and likely to piss people off. But it's edgy in all the right ways, and funny.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fast and Furious 6 
9 out of 10
I really like this movie. The action and racing is awesome, the one liners are funny and overall its just a good movie.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Her: 9/10. Given that I hated Being John Malkovich, this movie was an incredibly subtle sci-fi, romantic film. My usual ire for Joaquin Phoenix was lessened seeing him so nerdy, and ScarJo did an amazing job with just her vocal presence. Not really a twist ending, but it's definitely not the usual dystopian "evolving AI" trope we tend to expect.


----------



## Blackjack

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Her: 9/10. Given that I hated Being John Malkovich, this movie was an incredibly subtle sci-fi, romantic film. My usual ire for Joaquin Phoenix was lessened seeing him so nerdy, and ScarJo did an amazing job with just her vocal presence. Not really a twist ending, but it's definitely not the usual dystopian "evolving AI" trope we tend to expect.



Just wait until _her 2: Electric Boogaloo_. Humans become the boogalums, and those little nipples they put in their ears to communicate with the computers are how we get controlled. (...I'm not even sure anymore. I'm addled with fever right now.)

That said, I fucking loved the movie. For something that tells a newer spin on an old story, it's very relatable and culturally relevant in an age where more and more friendships and relationships are being formed online with people who live miles away.


----------



## smithnwesson

*Double Indemnity* a _film noir_ from 1944. A really great movie with Edward G. Robinson, Barbara Stanwyck, and Fred MacMurray. Ms Stanwyck was, however, wearing a blonde wig that the props folks apparently found at a Goodwill thrift shop. 

9.5/10


----------



## Mckee

"12 Years a Slave" 7,5 out of 10.

Astonishing and heartbreaking. Ejiofor and Fassbender are just great.


----------



## freakyfred

The Lego Movie - 10/10

Just go see it. In 2D preferably. You won't regret it.


----------



## luvmybhm

thor: the dark world. 6 out of 10. it was ok. for some reason this is the only branch of the marvel superhero crossover/takeover that i can't get into. the guy who plays loki is the only reason i sat through the whole thing...he is really good in it.


----------



## Mckee

"Dallas Buyers Club": 7 out of 10.

Great story, excellent performances.

"The To Do List": 5 out of 10.

I love Aubrey Plaza, but this movie is just unfunny

"Grand Piano": 6 out of 10.

A decent thriller with hitchcockian premise.

"Violet & Daisy": 5,5 out of 10.

Pretestous. This movie focus too heavily on being bizzarre rather than entertaining.


----------



## Dmitra

Extinction 8/10

A German-made English language zombie movie from 2010 in the creepy/depressing vein of the original Night of the Living Dead. Had a nice variety of zombies, good acting, a decent plot, and beautiful cinematography whether wide open fields or claustrophobic dark hallways.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

That Awkward Moment- 8/10


For the most part i enjoyed this movie, a good guy's movie but a good movie just in general. It's really funny i was laughing the whole way through. Adult ish humor but in a good way. A good movie just to see in general. I thought it was funny and i enjoyed it. It's a realistic ish movie haha lol. I would watch it again. The ending kinda left something to be desired but all in all good funny movie.


----------



## Witt Rappaport

We watched "Turbo" with our 8 yr old son and it was amusing,light, and fun. Who can't root for a snail who wants to be a race car. 
7 our of 10 but with no urge or need to ever watch it again.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Pitch Perfect- 5/10

Sorry, this movie was ok but nothing special.

She's Out Of My League- 6/10

Ok movie that had it's moments i guess lol.


----------



## Witt Rappaport

We watched "Turbo" with our 8 yr old son and it was amusing,light, and fun. Who can't root for a snail who wants to be a race car. 
7 our of 10 but with no urge or need to ever watch it again.


----------



## spookytwigg

The Lego movie! 10 out of 10

Completely fantastic from start to finish. I've already seen it twice and it's the best.


----------



## shy guy

Pacific Rim 5 out of 10

If I was to sum up this movie in one word it's underwhelming, the story is mostly cliches and all the characters are two dimensional which wouldn't be too bad if the fight scenes were good but they weren't. The fights are slow and it's really nothing we haven't seen before from the Transformers movies, hell even Power Rangers have better monster brawls then this, I'm not kidding when I say that the Megazord could have handled the Kaiju a lot better then the Jaegers did. Oh and it really does feel like Power Rangers for adults, even the people who pilot the Jaegers are called rangers.

You never get the sense that these huge robots are badasss because they are constantly getting their asses kicked by the monsters, it makes sense why the government in this movie believe that these machines are an insufficient and need to be scrapped, and it doesn't help that the Kaiju and the Jaegers look so bland. 

The biggest flaw of this movie though, the one that makes no sense, the one thing about it that makes my head hurt because it's so fucking stupid, in this movie when we kill one of the monsters we don't bother to study the remains, at least not to the degree we should. I'm not kidding you here, the one thing that can help us the most we don't do, no some black market thugs led by Ron Perlman harvest all the shit, I explain more but it's just too dumb to repeat:doh:.

For the recorded I love Guillermo del Toro, I love what he did with Hellboy, but this far from his best work. I say skip this movie at all cost because you are not missing much.


----------



## Tracyarts

The Bling Ring: 8/10, although I'm biased because I was completely fascinated by the real-life criminal case it was based on. 

Tracy


----------



## HeavyDuty24

10 Years-6/10

Good premise, but i feel alot of things could have been better executed.

Silver Linings Playbook- 7/10

Took awhile for it to get going, but all in all decent movie with a good message.


----------



## AuntHen

Ender's Game 5/10


Okkk... so I have read and known this book for a loooonnng time. It is one of my favorites for life! I, like a lot of other Card fans, have been waiting for this to happen for like almost 20 years. So, of course, I am going to rate this movie with a lot of scrutiny!

I love that they made Ender older. Sorry Mr. Card but the 6 year old thing was even hard to picture in the book. The boy who played Ender was not so bad, Harrison Ford as Colonel Graff, not really happenin'. It had great special effects. The boys who played Bonzo Madrid and Bean... NONONONONONONO!! They totally got them wrong! Even Petra was wrong. It just left out so much that it made me sad. However, the special effects were more than I imagined. I am going to read the book again for the 982374982374 time though


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> Ender's Game 5/10
> 
> 
> Okkk... so I have read and known this book for a loooonnng time. It is one of my favorites for life! I, like a lot of other Card fans, have been waiting for this to happen for like almost 20 years. So, of course, I am going to rate this movie with a lot of scrutiny!
> 
> I love that they made Ender older. Sorry Mr. Card but the 6 year old thing was even hard to picture in the book. The boy who played Ender was not so bad, Harrison Ford as Colonel Graff, not really happenin'. It had great special effects. The boys who played Bonzo Madrid and Bean... NONONONONONONO!! They totally got them wrong! Even Petra was wrong. It just left out so much that it made me sad. However, the special effects were more than I imagined. I am going to read the book again for the 982374982374 time though



I'm unable to rep this post... but I'm going to keep trying! :doh:

Also a Card fan, I have first prints and have attended signings. No, I haven't seen this movie yet, I had a superhuge crush on Petra and I'm not sure if I want to change my image of her. :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

Fuzzy said:


> I'm unable to rep this post... but I'm going to keep trying! :doh:
> 
> Also a Card fan, I have first prints and have attended signings. No, I haven't seen this movie yet, I had a superhuge crush on Petra and I'm not sure if I want to change my image of her. :blush:




Ho Fuzzy!!! 


I had a Ho Ender, Ho Bean name plate at an office I used to work at... no one got it and asked me why I was calling people hos! hahahahaha


----------



## Webmaster

Watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy again over the weekend. Extended addition. Loved it all over again, and it's aging well. As an additional benefit, it's now been several years since I last read the books, and so I wasn't nearly as bothered by Jackson's creative deviations than I was when the movies first came out. As far as the extended versions go, a lot of the added footage was a bit silly.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> Just wait until _her 2: Electric Boogaloo_. Humans become the boogalums, and those little nipples they put in their ears to communicate with the computers are how we get controlled. (...I'm not even sure anymore. I'm addled with fever right now.)
> 
> That said, I fucking loved the movie. For something that tells a newer spin on an old story, it's very relatable and culturally relevant in an age where more and more friendships and relationships are being formed online with people who live miles away.



So true. I absolutely loved the idea of this movie, specifically because I've been in long distance relationships that did work out for quite some time and I just relate more to how he felt, regardless of her being a computer program.


----------



## EMH1701

Back to the future Part III.

8/10, mostly for being a great nostalgic flick and for being part of those movie trilogies that should be re-watched every few years. It's kind of like Star Wars. Not as good, but still chicken noodle soup to this former 80's kid's soul. I think Star Wars is more like hot apple pie, but maybe that's me.


----------



## KHayes666

Return of the Living Dead

7 out of 10

Didn't take itself seriously, great cast, naked Linnea Quigley and some great one liners thrown in.

3 points off for the crappy ending and some of the storyline but still, good way to waste and hour and a half.


----------



## pagan22

The Wedding Date
7.5/10

Typical rom-com, but I love this movie. A girl hires a male escort to be her date to her sister's wedding in the UK. The male escort ends up falling for her and then you have additional drama associated with the main character's ex and so on.


----------



## Mckee

"Philomena" 7 out of 10.

Charming story, Judi Dench and Steve Coogan are just perfect.

"Nebraska" 7,5 out of 10.

A marvellous movie, powerful in it's simplicity.


----------



## balletguy

Dallas Buyers Club

10 out of 10 

Wow what a great movie, lives up to all the reviews it is a classic.


----------



## pagan22

Insidious 2

7/10

Picks right up where the first one left off. Delves deeper into the familial history and introduces a new storyline of **possible spoiler** a serial killer. Left open for a third movie. Can't wait. I like these movies a lot better than The Grudge and The Ring.


----------



## KHayes666

Raiders of the Lost Ark - 9 1/2 out of 10 half point off for no naked Karen Allen (she showed the goods in Animal House, what gives?). Everything else was a 5 star classic from cast to storyline to soundtrack to story.

Robocop (2014 remake) - 8 out of 10

A lot less violence than the first movie but a better overall story. It was far more about emotion and feeling than it was about shoot em up bang bang like the original was. My fiancée who's normally not into action movies really liked it because of it. 2 points off for a totally personal reason in that they made Michael Keaton the bad guy. Are you kidding me? Beetlejuice! Hunt from Gung Ho! Batman! Gimmie a break.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Something Burrowed- 8/10

I liked this movie. It had humor and the actors played there part. It was realistic cause stuff like that does happen with some folks. Overall good movie


----------



## Mckee

"Her": 8 out of 10.

Brilliant, ironic view on human relationships.

"The Fifth Estate": 5 out of 10.

A great cast, but that's all you can save.


----------



## shy guy

Thor 2: The Dark World 7 out of 10

It's a fun movie on par with the first Thor but felt more like a set up for something much bigger(which it is), not sure if I watch it a second time but I am glad I saw it.


----------



## Webmaster

All is Lost: 8.5 out of 10.

Old dude (terrifically played by a surprisingly aged Robert Redford) on a solo ocean trip on his sailboat, gets hit by an errant container, fighting to survive. Excellent performance by Redford, who's the sole actor in the movie, no dialog at all. Great production value for a "low budget" indie movie.


----------



## Webmaster

The Wind Rises -- 10 of 10.

Awesome Miyazaki movie. Loved it.


----------



## spookytwigg

Webmaster said:


> The Wind Rises -- 10 of 10.
> 
> Awesome Miyazaki movie. Loved it.


I can't wait to see this.

Robocop remake. 6.5 out if 10

It wasn't bad, it wasn't great. A perfectly watchable film and exactly what yous expect. Pretty cool cast though.


----------



## smithnwesson

I'm a Japanese film addict and am also looking forward to the _The Wind Rises_.

The last one I watched was _The Apartment_ from 1960. It's a Billy Wilder flick with Jack Lemon, Shirley MacLaine, and Fred MacMurray. 

I usually prefer films with more violence and action, but this one is an exception. I've watched it every few months for a long time and it never seems to get old. 

If you've never seen it or haven't seen it recently, then watch it ASAP.

9.9/10

- Jim


----------



## x0emnem0x

*The Haunting in Connecticut 2* 7/10

... it was kind scary, minor jump scares but overall to me it was kind of boring, I won't lie. And thats coming from someone who loves horror movies.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Welcome To The Jungle- 8/10

Good movie, anyone who really knows me knows im the biggest Van Damme fan there is haha. So i enjoyed it. Van Damme played his part, and i always liked Adam Brody, good actor. Great cast and funny scenes/moments. Liked this movie


----------



## 1300 Class

12 Years a Slave.

9.5/10. Very powerful film with a great cast and filming.


----------



## KHayes666

Temple of Doom 7 out of 10

Not as good as Raiders but still a damn good movie.


----------



## Mckee

"300: Rise of an Empire": 6 out of 10. 

Bloody, stunning visuals, enjoyable...but...the first movie was far better.


----------



## Webmaster

"Ender's Game" -- 7.5 of 10.

Based on a book series. The concept is that kids with their young reflexes, quick minds, mastery of technology, and knowing no boundaries will be in charge of earth's warfare and defenses, learning via games and simulations. 

I had read the book, which was quite good, but I didn't have high expectations for the movie, which had been panned and became available on Netflix DVD very quickly. The movie started a bit slow and cartoonish, but got progressively better, with a massive ending. Overall, an interesting concept, nicely done though a bit simplistic, great effects.

One somewhat sad thing is the very aged Harrison Ford who simply did not get better as he got older.


----------



## bigcutiesugar

But I'm a Cheerleader

6/10, it's not a genius flick but I found it enjoyable.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Enders Game 8/10

It was a slow, weird beginning. Didn't think I was going to like it but the more I let it play on the more I got into it and really started to enjoy it. Pretty cool story and excited to see more. I haven't read the books but am interested in finding them now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lars And The Real Girl
8 out of 10
Interesting film, I really enjoyed this, better than I though

Manhunter
7.5 out 10
Good film, but I prefer the 2002 remake


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Hunger games catching fire - 7-10 katness the girl on fire! Lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Le Mans
8.5 out 10

Drive
7.5 out of 10


----------



## Mckee

"The Lego Movie" 7.5 out of 10.

Smart, thoughtful and a lot of fun!


----------



## KHayes666

I'm too tired and lazy to rate them but in the last week I've seen:

Drag Me To Hell

Evil Dead (remake)

Woman in Black (Daniel Radcliffe version)

Bullet To The Head

Non-Stop

The Monument's Men


----------



## bmann0413

*The Lego Movie - 9 out of 10!* 
Oh man, I loved this movie from beginning to end. Definitely one of my favorite movies now. I would give it a 10, but I forgot I wasn't a kid after it was over and that made me upset. lol

*Divergent - 7 out of 10. *
I haven't read the books so I was kinda going in blind with it. It was good, but it didn't really catch my attention like my friend said it would. I guess I need to read the books to get a better feel of it.


----------



## Mckee

"All Is Lost" 6 out of 10.

Redford hold the screen superbly in this stand alone adventure.


----------



## KHayes666

Crooked

5 out of 10

Once again Don "The Dragon" Wilson is in a movie with double agents, crooked cops and other tomfoolery. At least this one has real nudity and his sex scene was much, MUCH better than his "The Capital Conspiracy" debacle.

The cast was good; Fred "The Hammer" Williamson, Gary Busey and of course Wilson. The story though was cookie cutter.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

To Rob A Thief (Ladrón que roba a Ladrón) 

8/10 - much more of a "fun" movie than I expected, good story.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

The Heat 9/10- 

Just hilarious, so funny.


Identity Theft- 

8/10- Great movie, Jason Bateman is great. I swear anything Melissaa Mccarthy is in is pure gold she is so hilarious.


Alien Uprsing-5/10- 

I love Van Damme, but this movie was just confusing. I didn't know wth was going on most of the time. Had potential, but just didn't all the way deliver. JC was great, but needed a bigger role. If not for JC not even sure i would have checked this one out lol.


----------



## Webmaster

Noah -- 8 of 10.

A big challenge to make the biblical tale of Noah's ark into a movie, and it could easily have been a corny disaster. But thanks to excellent acting by Russell Crowe, Jennifer Connelly, Emma Watson et al, and some added plot twists, the movie is actually very enjoyable and at times downright grand.


----------



## Highsteppa

I don't rate movies out of ten, so tough luck reader.

Saw *Noah* and was very impressed with Darren Aronofsky's take on the Biblical story, framing it in a similar way to how Scorcese told The Last Temptation of Christ; suggesting that divinity and madness could have an overlap. It also provocatively asks why a God (referred to in the film as the Creator) would be willing to hit the reset button on the human race so soon after having created it - Noah isn't exactly depicted as a saint himself - his decisions of interpreting and acting on the Creator's will border on being fanatical.

I liked it a lot for the ambiguity of Noah's actions - he's doing some pretty horrible things at times in the name of his God, but not entirely convinced that he's doing the right thing - it's a challenging and complex look at what faith can ask of a mortal, and keeps the fire and brimstone element front and center to remind you of the apocalypse that is coming. When it does arrive, it's not the "people disappearing in a puff of smoke" kind of soft lob that more traditional movies might depict in a typical disaster film - the apocalypse is brutal, cruel and vicious - with some incredibly heart wrenching decisions being made.

This isn't a comfortable movie to sit through - and it's not intended for an audience that might embrace Son of God's more conventional take on Christianity. It really shows a very complex and brutal take on faith that borders on fanaticism and has some pretty disturbing scenes of cruelty in the name of faith and survival - with not much comfort being offered throughout the film in the form of a clear cut bona fide hero. I still think it's a very good, very important film that looks beyond saying that faith is something that is asked of someone with the promise of a reward at the end - it asks how far a person would go in their faith and how they would be able to live with themselves after having done said actions in the name of their Creator.


----------



## Missamanda

Safety not guaranteed 

I bought the movie before watching it because it seemed quirky enough to be something I would like. I was right, I loved it. It has easily been filed right beside King of California in my collection. 

If you don't like star wars jokes, time travel, or an adorable love story don't watch this. I give it a 10/10.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Noah*, I don't like rating but I guess 9/10 
I saw Noah the other day and I was so impressed. I thought it was going to be stupid, the snake animation in the beginning had me a bit weirded out but I really really enjoyed the story and the view of the biblical story of Noah. It really honestly made me question faith and religion, the world as we know it. I already know the story in the bible but actually seeing it as it was in the movie made me just have many new questions and it was crazy. Good filming, directing, and special effects. GREAT acting. I loved this movie.


----------



## GTAFA

_Frozen_ was entertaining, not as good as i was led to believe, but still a solid 7 out of 10.

_Despicable Me II_ on the other hand? Wow. I watched it four times within 48 hours. Is it possible someone sees a film that many times without loving it? do i need to say 10 out of 10? no? Anyhow, yes,... 10 out of 10.


----------



## KHayes666

Lord of Illusions: 9 out of 10

Now THAT was awesome. Great cast, great story, great special effects and a solid effort all around. Could have explained Nix' background a little better but that's about it on the complaint standpoint.



Dead Clowns: 2 out of 10

One of...if not..THE worst "zombie" movies I've ever seen. Poorly shot, poorly acted (although Brinke Stevens is super hot as usual), awful effects, too much ambience, no nudity, awful action scenes.....and the worst part is there were no funny one liners. There's one scene that made me and my friend laugh and that's when the young girl punk whacked the blonde woman in the head with a statue with a smile on her face. By the way, since when do zombies use weapons? Ugh


----------



## Mckee

"Alan Partridge: Alpha Papa": 6,5 out of 10.

Really funny and smartly executed by Steve Coogan and Colm Meaney.


----------



## KHayes666

Edit 

Dead Clowns 1 out of 10 its officially the worst movie of all time.



Camp Blood 2: 3 out of 10

Gratuitous nudity and some actual acting saved this one



Within the Woods: 2 out of 10

Bad storyline, bad acting and horrible kills



The Lawnmower Man: 7 out of 10

Great story, good actors, great kills, great effects for 1991 standards and gratuitous nudity....good stuff.


----------



## Mckee

"Captain America: The Winter Soldier" 6,5 out of 10.

I like the espionage plot, but, for me, it lack the necessary psychological depth. Not stylish as the first one but still good.


----------



## Post_Ironic

Wojciech Jerzy Has' fascinating last film _The Tribulations of Balthazar Kober._

As is often the case with Has, the film seems incredibly disjointed at first glance, and there is an appearance of a disregard for a logical undercurrent to the film. Yet, if one pays a little more attention, it seems the threads of several parallel stories are working toward one coherent whole, through a rather surreal and grotesque method, that a careful viewing uncovers. On the surface it is a young man's voyage of self-discovery through a plague-ridden and Inquisition hounded 16th century Europe, yet one delves deeper and another themes of the unease of the powers-that-be provoked by spreading literacy and the creation of the printing press; and a look at naiveté and innocence placed in contrast to a suffering and cruel world arise. It's fascinating the way Has weaves Balthazar's naiveté and purity into this inhospitable and angry world to the point where the distinction between such contrasts is blurred and at the same time, perhaps fittingly he melds dream and reality together, so the viewer remains unsure what realm each beautiful shot belongs to. The cinematography is quite stunning, the aesthetic overwhelming, and the philosophical underpinnings keep this film from being light fare. Regardless, for one willing to invest the time and attention deserved, a stunning film (if not quite up to his earlier films _The Saragossa Manuscript_ and _The Hourglass Sanatorium)._

8/10


----------



## penguin

The Lego Movie 9/10. Everything was awesome.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Frozen... 10/10 I LOVED IT.


----------



## Saoirse

Captain America 2 5/10

It felt too forced. Action was almost too much at some points. I normally love Scarlett Johannsen but every single time she opened her mouth, I was silently begging her to shut it. Her one liners and trying-too-hard witty banter were annoying. Also the story was confusing as hell to me, but Im blaming that on my lack of CA knowledge to begin with. Also, no Agent Coulson! My friend/date mentioned this and I was like but SUPER SEXY AMAZING (IM IN LOVE WITH) Loki killed him in the last Avengers... but he explained that he didnt really die and if I had been watching Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. I wouldve known that.

But Chris Evans was FINE FINE FINE. And Sebastian Stan was getting me all hot with that metal arm and those piercing eyes.


----------



## Highsteppa

Okay, here's a bunch of shit I saw and I'm still not scoring it out of ten - bite me.

*Captain America: The Winter Soldier* - I was really impressed how this goes way farther than just going the usual CGI spectacle blockbuster route and actually bothers to infuse a whole lot of 70's paranoia by turning it into a semi-spy film. Robert Redford being cast is a good reminder of this, along with the constant 70's references that linger throughout the film. 

As a big ass action film, it's superior - some huge complex action sequences that are very well staged and clearly shot - you have a good idea with what's going on. As a superhero film, it's a big step forward - they're taking on more modern social issues (ie. drone warfare, surveillance by one's own government, politics of security through fear) and not just making them hot button topics. Also, they've made a huge change to the Marvel film universe that should resonate throughout the next few films. The look and feel of the film is really something quite unique - evoking that 70's paranoia film vibe by alluding to films like Three Days of the Condor, The Parallax View and All The President's Men. Really enjoyed this as both a brain candy film, as well as a bit of a film to think over. It'd go well with a double feature paired up with V for Vendetta.

*The Wolf of Wall Street* - Feels like a rehash of Goodfellas mashed up with Wall Street, but it's nice to see Scorcese engaged in his material again after I felt disappointed by Shutter Island and wasn't that wowed by Hugo. DiCaprio's performance at times reminds me too much of Ray Liotta's narration, even sometimes mimicking the tone and inflection that Liotta did so well in Goodfellas. 

Still, it's a great ride in the sense that it has some hilariously black humor - the quaalude crawl at the country club is hysterically funny. I also have a soft spot for some stories that tell a story from the anti-hero's perspective and who doesn't regret anything he does, despite being a bona fide asshole. It's a film of people behaving incredibly badly, doing tons of cocaine and reveling in every moment of it.

*The Last Tycoon* - It's a Chinese melodrama/historical epic starring Chow Yun Fat as a gangster protoge who rises to crime Lord before the Japanese invasion of Shanghai during World War II. Lots of betrayals, double crosses, espionage and some of that vintage Chow Yun Fat gunplay with the bonus of seeing Sammo Hung playing a more dramatic role (no Kung Fu here - he's strictly in the role of mentor).

It's a pretty decent historical epic that isn't one of Chow Yun Fat's best, but still has it's moments. I'd recommend it more towards Chinese cinefile peeps.

*The Raid 2* - While it does have the bone crunching mayhem factor that the original had in spades, it doesn't really have the claustrophobic feel of the said original that gave it a kind of Die Hard appeal. Picks up immediately after where the first left off, with the surviving SWAT officer going deep undercover to expose the corruption that cost his colleagues their lives. 

It's just as insanely kinetic and relentless as the first film - with some incredibly complex and very lengthy choreographed fights interrupted by a few moments of dialogue. But you're probably not interested in acting or dialogue if you're renting this movie - you just want to see people pound the living shit out of each other in insanely violent ways - be it hand to hand combat, swordfighting or using just about anything that's within hand's reach. MMA fans will get a serious kick out of this.


----------



## Mckee

Better Living Through Chemistry" 6 out of 10.

Nothing memorable, but an enjoyable movie, with a solid Sam Rockwell.


----------



## KHayes666

Lawnmower Man 2 4 out of 10

What a let down. The first one was a good one but apart from special effects, this one wasn't that good. The "brat pack" was more annoying than likeable, Jeff Fahey was perfect in the original role but Matt Frewer seemed out of place. 


Pinocchio's Revenge 4 out of 10

BS ending and crummy story but had some gratuitous nudity from one of the hottest women I've ever seen (the woman who played Sophia). Plus the guy who did the voice of Davey from Davey and Goliath did the voice of Pinocchio and despite being over 70 years old, he still sounded like a 12 year old.


The Substitute 3 6 out of 10

Decent story but the whole "school's being supplied by drug dealers" thing was getting old by this point. As a stand alone movie it would have been good but since it was the third in a series, a point off for lack of ingenuity. We did get some wet t-shirt action plus some decent hand to hand combat so it was a good movie, just the storyline was getting stale.


The Substitute 4: 7 out of 10

Now this was more like it. Instead of the drug dealers in school storyline they went with a neo-Nazi has turned a military school into his own militia. Plus we got the smoking hot Angie Everhardt doing what she does best, some good action and decent one liners. This ranks almost as good as the original Substitute with Tom Berenger.


Legionnaire 5 out of 10

Decent storyline but totally unbelievable ending. Actually it wasn't even that decent and had more plotholes than power clotheslines. This was the beginning of the end for Jean Claude Van Damme as a hot movie star for the whole "twins out for revenge" genre was done at that point and this was his first real "serious" role. 


Ticker 6 out of 10

Dennis Hopper tries to blow up San Fransisco and its up to Steven Seagal and Tom Sizemore to stop him. Again, decent storyline although a little unbelievable. When the Boston Marathon was bombed last year it was national news with the FBI and BPD on the case, in this movie a bunch of bombs go off and nobody seems to care. This was the beginning of the end for Steven Seagal as he would go on a 10 year run of straight to videos following Exit Wounds.


Wake of Death 5 out of 10

Booooooooooooooooooooooring. Jean Claude Van Damme plays an ex-mob enforcer who's up against a ruthless Chinese heroin dealer. Standard b movie action with an unknown cast make for a sleeper. Not that bad, but nothing special either.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KHayes666 said:


> Wake of Death 5 out of 10
> 
> Booooooooooooooooooooooring. Jean Claude Van Damme plays an ex-mob enforcer who's up against a ruthless Chinese heroin dealer. Standard b movie action with an unknown cast make for a sleeper. Not that bad, but nothing special either.




Now wait just a cotton picking darn minute there! lol. WOD was a good effort. I like it, was one of JC's best ecspecially as a later movie of his. Even switching directors mid way through Philippe Martinez did a great job.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

KHayes666 said:


> Legionnaire 5 out of 10
> 
> Decent storyline but totally unbelievable ending. Actually it wasn't even that decent and had more plotholes than power clotheslines. This was the beginning of the end for Jean Claude Van Damme as a hot movie star for the whole "twins out for revenge" genre was done at that point and this was his first real "serious" role.



Legionnaire was real good. JC's acting in that was great imo. Not as much on the action, but good solid story imo. After "Timecop" that was the ladt big hurrah sadly.  then last big theritical release Unisol The Return it was all over man ugh.


----------



## KHayes666

Sharktopus 2 out of 10

Crappy storyline, no nudity, lots of good kills but horrendous acting. I could have written a better script, directed it AND acted better. I mean the idea of a sharktopus would scare the heck out of most boat lovers but come on.


Captain America 2: 7 out of 10

Inferior to the first movie but still a good one. It had the feel of Avengers moreso than a standlone Cap movie due to the cast and characters. 


The Relic 7 out of 10

Kind of a stupid storyline but the suspense, shock, kills and acting were superb. Tom Sizemore was great as the babyface and the guy who played Chan in Mortal Kombat (name escapes me) was hilarious as the ass-kissing heel. No nudity but it wasn't needed in this one at all.


Creepshow 2 7 out of 10

"Don't go in the lake" = good "Old chief woodenhead" = good "The hitchiker" = stupid. Got some gratuitous nudity and the bad guys got their comeuppence. Also if Tom Savini is in it, you can't go wrong....well, 2 of the 3 stories were good anyway.


Star Trek: First Contact - 7.5 out of 10

Meh, I don't like the idea of retconning history but the story itself was good. The acting was superb, especially James Cromwell drunkenly dancing to Ooby Dooby. The only thing that partially bugs me is when *SPOILER ALERT* La Forge and Riker accompany Cochrane on the warp mission. Why didn't they let history take its course and let him fly alone or with other guys from that time period? Ah well, not a total loss.


----------



## Saoirse

KHayes666 said:


> Creepshow 2 7 out of 10
> 
> "Don't go in the lake" = good "Old chief woodenhead" = good "The hitchiker" = stupid. Got some gratuitous nudity and the bad guys got their comeuppence. Also if Tom Savini is in it, you can't go wrong....well, 2 of the 3 stories were good anyway.



OMG THANK YOU FOR THIS!!! I watched this VHS when i was pretty young and LOVED IT. But in recent years, I had completely forgotten what the VHS was, all I remembered was the 3 films. I think Dont Go In The Lake was my favorite, loved the ending! hahahaha yessss I need to own this.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

42

9 out of 10
Excellent film


----------



## Post_Ironic

_O Gebo e a Sombra_ ~ Manoel de Oliveira

8.5/10

It totally blows my mind that Manoel de Oliveira still has the ability to make such wonderful films at the youthful age of 103. Seriously, is their another director out there, past the age of 100, still making brilliant art-house films?

This film brings relics in the form of its cast also. Claudia Cardinale, Jeanne Moreau and Michael Lonsdale. A splendid cast, but it's wild how they've aged. I'm so used to seeing Claudia Cardinale in films from the 60s, like Fellini's brilliant _Otto e Mezzo_, Visconti's _Rocco and His Brothers_, de Broca's _Cartouche_... She's definitely kept hold of that elegance she always had, and there's a subtlety to her acting that was often lacking in her younger years. The three of them put in a sublime performance. 

An adaptation of Raul Brandao's 1923 play, it's as though one seeps into the era with a liquidity gifted by the gas lamp cinematography. Anarchism, mysticism, nightmares, hallucinations, impoverishment, the film (and the play) find their roots in that almost nihilistic pessimism of certain Nietzschean texts, and perhaps Dostoevsky as well, with his tortured young prophets raising their voices against the sins of the previous generations who often look on so mercilessly. 

Perhaps the film asks silently, are we only the tragic shadows of our parents?


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Frozen-8/10

ALOT of songs haha. But overall good movie.


----------



## Noodles

The Departed 10/10. Even if you're not a Leo fan...great movie.


----------



## Webmaster

Riddick -- 4 of 10, if that.

I really like Vin Diesel. He has this terrific voice and presence and I enjoy watching him perform in almost any movie. But this new Riddick movie just didn't have it. It was terrible, and I can see why even Diesel couldn't make it a success at the box office.


----------



## Oona

Webmaster said:


> Riddick -- 4 of 10, if that.
> 
> I really like Vin Diesel. He has this terrific voice and presence and I enjoy watching him perform in almost any movie. But this new Riddick movie just didn't have it. It was terrible, and I can see why even Diesel couldn't make it a success at the box office.



I guess I'm just one of those tried and true Riddick fans because I thought it was great. However, to each their own. ^.^


----------



## Tad

The Grand Budapest Hotel -- I'd say something like :doh: Really hard to give it an out of ten rating for me, I guess you could say 3 out of ten if you want it to be some other type of film, maybe 7.5 out of ten on its own weird merits.

It is structured a bit like The Princess Bride, in that most of the film is actually the story being told--in this case an old man talking to a writer about events that happened in his youth. And like Princess Bride, this supposedly true story is actually set in a non-existent European country and messes with historical timelines. If it irks you for people to make stuff up then present it as if it were true, this will irritate you so much that you should not go watch this.

Then there is the fact that the 'action' sequences are done more as farce than as action sequences, while other parts of the movie aren't so farcical at all, but yet at a few key dramatic moments the movie has some set-piece farce type bits.....so that constantly veering tone could be super annoying.

And at times it is a rags-to-riches story, at others it is a murder mystery, at others it is a coming of age, at others it is a commentary on what has been lost to time, politics, and war.....

But yet....I liked it. You know the joke about someone asking a centipede how it manages to walk with so many legs, and when it tries to explain it, it ends up not being able to walk because it can't figure it out? Don't ask how this movie manages to walk, just enjoy that it can.


----------



## freakyfred

Amazing Spider-Man II - 8/10

Best of all the Spider-Man movies. Some odd directing choices but it's a solid film. Villains make sense and actually have some sort of plan for once. Garfield is a great Spidey. Soundtrack was excellent. Definitely recommended.


----------



## DKnight00

The Raid: Redemption 6.5/10


----------



## luvmybhm

the secret life of walter mitty - 7 of 10. some of it was slow but the scenery was wonderful and it had a happy ending. 

philomena- 9 out of 10. very emotional. i have never wanted to hit a nun so much...lol. bring your kleenex. would have given it a 10, but it didn't have a happy ending....


----------



## Mckee

"Forbidden Ground" 5 out of 10.

Good try, but poor characters development and tired cliches...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

The Big Year
9 out 10


----------



## luvmybhm

watched Safety Not Guaranteed on netflix. was quirky and a bit slow in the middle, but had a happy ending...so 7 out of 10


----------



## Snow Angel

Frozen: very god movie 10


----------



## Saoirse

I got to watch the first half hour of Sergeant York with Gary Cooper. Was HOOKED, but unfortunately had to go to work. Would love to see the rest.


----------



## KHayes666

Million Dollar Arm - Awesome

Pistol Whipped - The shits

Godzilla - meh

Windtalkers - Awesome


----------



## Saoirse

KHayes666 said:


> Windtalkers - Awesome



truth. Adam Beach is one of my favorite actors. mmmmmmmm


----------



## KHayes666

X-Men Days of Future's Past


Moody Blues approved :bow:


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Man Who Knew Too Little - 10/10

Loved this movie. Hilarious. Bill Murray awesome as usual. I had many laughs throughout this movie.


----------



## Saisha

Are You Being Served - The Movie 4/10

Retold plot scenarios not told very convincingly. Exception is the scene with Mr. Lucas & Mr. Humphries and the chattering teeth is super funny!


----------



## Saoirse

Saisha said:


> Are You Being Served - The Movie 4/10
> 
> Retold plot scenarios not told very convincingly. Exception is the scene with Mr. Lucas & Mr. Humphries and the chattering teeth is super funny!



ermahgerd i had no idea there was a movie!! Mr. Lucas and Mr. Humphries are so awesome together!!


----------



## Saisha

Saoirse said:


> ermahgerd i had no idea there was a movie!! Mr. Lucas and Mr. Humphries are so awesome together!!



Yes there is  it's cute but if you've watched a good number of the regular series, some of it is rather stale and slow compared to how they interacted normally - except for that one scene with the chattering teeth - too funny!!

Here's the link to the scene: Teeth of Doom


----------



## luvmybhm

rented the grand budapest hotel on mgo. loved it. 8 out of 10. agree with tad that it was quirky, but i love those kind of movies. (if you liked life aquatic or any of the other quirky bill murray movies ie moonrise kingdom...then you would prob like this film.)

lego movie. 8/10 also. fun, colorful...a little drab at the end with the social commentary on parenting spin...but had a happy ending...


----------



## Deacone

John and I watched How to Train Your Dragon 2 last night for our 1 year Wedding Anniversary  

Safe to say, we weren't disappointed. 

Absolutely loved it! I loved it even more than the first one I dare say! It was amazing from start to finish. I'm so in awe, I wanna go see it again and again. Definitely a 10/10 affair!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

I went to see Dinesh D'Souza's new movie America: Imagine the World Without Her. For a documentary is was very well done. Conservatives will love it. Liberals will hate it.

I would recommend it.


----------



## Deven

Transformers: Age of Extinction 4/10.

Eh. It was a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Saoirse

The Baby (1973) 8/10

Went to the fb's house and hes a total TCM/Criterion NERD. If he's not playing video games or watching ESPN, its TCM time. I love it! Last night, I went over to chill and this movie was on. I guess TCM gets a little weird late at night. There was other stuff going on, so my attention was not on the movie the whole time, but I got the gist.

A social worker has to deal with a psycho women, her 2 psycho adult daughters and her 21 yr old son who still wears diapers and has the mentality of a baby. Meanwhile, the social worker also has some personal issues messing with her, like how she caused a car crash that severly injured her husband. While I missed big chunks of it, I got to see the ending and OMFG TWIST!!! Loved it.

I need to see the whole thing, but from what I saw def 8/10


----------



## Tracyarts

Apollo 18. I freaking love the entire "found footage" horror movie genre. I don't know how I missed this one when it first came out, but I'm glad I got to watch it this afternoon. 

It was a bit cheesy, but sucked me in and kept my attention. Sci-fi alien creature horror is also a favorite genre of mine, so I have to give it an 8/10.


----------



## Bafta1

Boyhood, Richard Linklater's new movie. The most incredible, amazing, emotional movie I've seen in years. Filmed over 12 years, you watch the actor's growing up on screen. The star of the show is time. Somehow the film seems to hit you after you've seen it. It was such a real film. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Deacone

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes - rather epic I thought. 9/10.

Perfect continuation from the first film with no let downs.


----------



## Fattitude1

Earth To Echo. Had nothing better to do. 6/10. Cute kids fantasy.

Think "Stand By Me", "Batteries Not Included" and "ET" all rolled into one.


----------



## Saisha

Red Shoe Diaries - 2/10 Stupid. Very very stupid.


----------



## Saoirse

Deacone said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes - rather epic I thought. 9/10.
> 
> Perfect continuation from the first film with no let downs.



Gary Oldman. nuff said. :wubu:


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Lawless pretty good gritty film 7 out of 10


----------



## one2one

Begin Again. 8/10. It reminds me a little bit of Once, and it's nice to see a movie with an actual story.


----------



## pagan22

"Lucy" 
6/10 

It was pure science fiction and interesting what could possibly happen if a human could access 100% cerebral capacity. But the documentary film inserted into various parts of the movie broke up the rhythm of it too much.


----------



## spookytwigg

Guardians of the galaxy. 8/10
Really enjoyed it, excellent visuals, cool characters, humorous but not constantly in your face and an incredibly cool sound track. It only fell short a little by being a bit too cliche some times, but I'll let it off because most films are.


----------



## KHayes666

The Wolverine (5 out of 10)


Just didn't feel it. The storyline was kind of stupid and they seem to highlight just Wolverine in the whole series. He's appeared in all 7 movies since the first one back in 2000. Hey movie writers, they have other characters ya know? 

*Spoilers*

Gotta love how in Origins, he fights alongside Sabertooth in World War 2 and he's alone in this movie. Great storyline consistency fellas!


----------



## Saisha

Still of The Night - 8 out of 10 (just because I will watch almost anything with Roy Scheider).

It was a good film - somewhat Hitchcock-styled. Character developments of Meryl Streep & Roy Scheider could have been a bit better but overall, I liked it.


----------



## luvmybhm

also saw dawn of the planet of the apes. gave it a 6 out of ten. effects were the best part. i understand that the first one was to introduce characters and this one was to show how the apes ended up taking over, but i thought is was sad and mostly violence. 

noah - 6/10. was ok acting and had 2 brief moments of intense times, but overall could have lived without it.

captain america winter solider. 7 out of 10. better than thor, not as good as the first one. didn't get the emotional turmoil from the cap't that i think it needed to pull some of the storyline off. alot of action and good effects. seemed like what it was...a filler movie to move the whole marvel cinema universe storyline along.


----------



## Deacone

Guardians of the Galaxy 10/10 - best marvel film to date


----------



## KHayes666

Bad Dreams

3 out of 10

Nightmare on Elm Street 3 ripoff with the hot chick from Dream Warriors to boot.


----------



## MRdobolina

Deacone said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy 10/10 - best marvel film to date



same ... instant classic imo


----------



## ConnieLynn

The Hundred-Foot Journey - 8/10

Charming, feel good movie. Loved the interaction between Helen Mirren and Om Puri, and I could eat Manish Dayal with a spoon


----------



## Deven

Guardians of the Galaxy 10/10


----------



## luvmybhm

saw guardians yesterday. was excellent. only gonna give it 9 out of 10. without spoiling...the first few minutes killed my mood and took a bit to get into the vibe of the rest of the picture. would still see it again tho.


----------



## Twilley

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2014)

6.5 out of 10. Not the godawful trainwreck I was expecting, but really just a fun mess saved by a few good scenes and the chemistry between the actors playing the turtles.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Transamerica

8.5 out of 10


----------



## luvmybhm

how to train your dragon 2. 9/10. so many feels...

was excellent.


----------



## spookytwigg

Pride 10 out of 10

This is one of the best British films I've seen in an age, it's about the GLSM (gays and lesbians supporting the miners) and how they were one of the biggest fund raisers during the miners strike in the mid 80's.

This was a grim time in our history and seeing the communities coming together to support eachother is really inspiring. 

The whole script and direction is fantastic but the cast absolutely knock it out of the park, filled with some of Britain's best and it's bright young things and not one person phoning it in.

If you have even a slight lean to the left of politics then this film is a must see. If you're a big dirty socialist like me then it's of critical importance that you catch this.


----------



## luvmybhm

at middleton (andy garcia stars)

i would give it 8 of 10. it had comedy, it had drama, it touched on all the feelings moms have when kids go off to college-but not in a heavy handed way. it had feel good moments and the 2 main characters gave great performances. you could feel the chemistry. i liked it. i would have given it 9 of 10, but i think the daughter's performance was a bit TOO aggressive and past what it really needed to convey she was a driven young woman.

i would recommend!


----------



## Ohio Lady

The Shunning


----------



## Saisha

Lone Survivor - 10


----------



## luvmybhm

the delivery man with vince vaughn. i watched it on a whim...but amazingly i really liked it. would give it a 7 out of 10. it had comedy, heart and it turned out to be a pretty heartfelt kinda story.


----------



## luvmybhm

i just watched jack and the cukoo clock heart. it was amazing. the animation is beautiful, the story is sweet and the music is fantastic.

10


----------



## Highsteppa

Carnage is Roman Polanski's adaptation of the french play "God of Caranage" which had a translated run on Broadway with James Gandolfini in the cast before he passed.

Polanski recruits John C. Reilly, Jodie Foster, Kate Winslet and Cristoph Waltz in the story of two sets of parents that are trying to work out the aftermath when one child strikes another with a tree branch. Forced civility and simmering tensions of blame systematically escalate into a black comedy. It's a very uncomfortably funny watch - each character has a fatal flaw that makes it difficult to root for any of them, although they all get their chances to shine.

It's not for everyone, but I've been a fan of Polanski's work for a long time - this is just another great film in a long list of great contributions to cinema.


----------



## danielson123

Tusk. It was amazing. If you haven't heard of it Google it and just read the premise. Would normally be a 7.5 but I'll bump it to an 8.5 because I was worried it would be at least a little scary but it did a good job not being so. Respect to Mr. Smith.


----------



## luvmybhm

thanks for the info danielson123. i listened to one of the podcasts kevin smith did to promote this before it came out and it sounded interesting...but was afraid it was gonna be gory. was it? good to know on the scary thing...as long as is not a gore-fest would totally see it.

i just watched chef with jon favreau. give it a 7 of 10. was sort of predictable for this type of story, had a slightly odd cameo by robert downy jr and had a happy ending. not sure if i would watch again, but was worth watching once.


----------



## HottiMegan

Muppets Most Wanted.. 
First of all, I am a HUGE Muppet fan.. this movie was lame. I didn't finish it.


----------



## supersizebbw

The fault in our stars - 7/10 
I quite liked it even though I cried, cried and cried some more lol.


Watched carnage a couple of years back, it was absolutely brilliant, the characters were hysterical....would have loved to see the play.


Highsteppa said:


> Carnage is Roman Polanski's adaptation of the french play "God of Caranage" which had a translated run on Broadway with James Gandolfini in the cast before he passed.
> 
> Polanski recruits John C. Reilly, Jodie Foster, Kate Winslet and Cristoph Waltz in the story of two sets of parents that are trying to work out the aftermath when one child strikes another with a tree branch. Forced civility and simmering tensions of blame systematically escalate into a black comedy. It's a very uncomfortably funny watch - each character has a fatal flaw that makes it difficult to root for any of them, although they all get their chances to shine.
> 
> It's not for everyone, but I've been a fan of Polanski's work for a long time - this is just another great film in a long list of great contributions to cinema.


----------



## luvmybhm

the fantastic flying books of mr. morris lessmore. 

the promo described as inspired by wizard of oz, buster keaton and hurricane katrina...and they were spot on. it show the influences of each of these people/events/movies and melded together to form a unique style all it's own.

nice animation. is short at 15 mins. was worth watching.

7 of 10


----------



## GhostEater

This might be relevant to this thread. I noticed that there's no Social Groups. At first I thought this was just a technical issue on my end but then I saw that one other person created a group this morning. The only group.

So I thought I'd kick in and make a group myself. It's about recommending stuff, movies, tv shows, anime, games, books, etc. If you're interested it should be listed under Social Groups in your Control Panel.


----------



## Saoirse

Only Lovers Left Alive 4/10

boooooring.  And I really, really wanted to like it because TOM HIDDLESTON.:eat2:

And yes, he was incredibly sexy and tantalizing and PERFECT, but the movie was slow and boring and blahhh.


----------



## Highsteppa

*Gone Girl* - I love anything that David Fincher does, so I went in blind to this film (I consciously avoided any reviews, spoilers and ignored what the book was about) and was handsomely rewarded. This film screws with your head - not only because of the performances by Ben Affleck, Rosamund Pike, Tyler Perry and even Neil Patrick Harris, but because of the plot twist introduced pretty early into the film.

Not at all what I was expecting and very pleased with what I saw - but man, this is *not* a date flick and it has a pretty unique view of marriage.


----------



## _overture

"Nothing Left To Fear" - 2/10

(seriously disappointing tbh...)


----------



## danielson123

Wolf Cop. Small town cop gets introduced to lycanthropy. Mild humor ensues. A good watch for this time of year. 7.5/10


----------



## luvmybhm

an affair to remember 

i watched it just because i haven't seen it in so long. it was still as good as i remember. 8/10. both cary grant and deborah kerr are excellent in it. i love that she is a strong sassy girl when cary throws the charm expecting her to fall for him instantly and she doesn't so he has to work for it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

*Noises Off!* - 9/10

If you like watching failure on-stage unfold, you should give this oldie but goodie a try. Some big names in what I feel has to be some of the finest acting on film that I'm aware of. All in all, just a lot of FUN!

Take a peek!


----------



## Highsteppa

*John Wick* is much like Taken - much better than it deserves to be, and a not too distant cousin in the sense of retired bad ass is provoked into causing mayhem all over the urban landscape while seeking his revenge. Plot is really secondary, as it's more of a joint for the action sequences that occur about every ten minutes. But at the risk of being redundant - John Wick's wife dies, gives him a puppy to mourn with, Russian mobsters run afoul of Wick for his car, kills puppy while robbing him - apocalypse for Russian mafia ensues.

The guy who was Keanu Reeves' stunt double directed this, and has a fine sense of how to frame an action scene - there are long takes with some great gun-fu sequences where Reeves takes down dozens of Russian mobsters in some pretty inventive moments. You always have a pretty good idea of where everyone is, how the action is unfolding and they resist the cheat of editing the action sequences into an incomprehensible mess - a pretty rare thing for action films these days.

If you're a fan of John Woo, this is a pretty good substitute with out the frills of slow motion action and doves flying all over the place. It's not really reaching for much, but it delivers on what it promises - and offers a possible franchise for Reeves to pursue if he wants to follow in Liam Neeson's late life career revival as a monster badass disguised in sheep's wool.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Ouija - 3/10

Not a great movie. Was only interested because I like horror movies, and have been interested in Ouija boards. Also, it had Olivia Cooke and Daren Kagasoff, whom I enjoy. But it was just lame... Mostly predictable. I laughed more than I was scared. My friend fell asleep for 10 minutes during the movie. It was a waste of $8 to see in theatre. If you want to watch it, wait for Redbox or Netflix.


----------



## Tracyarts

Galaxy Quest - 10/10. It's one of my favorites, so I'm biased.


----------



## Pixelpops

It took me 12 years, but I watched 28 Days Later last night. Very good it was too, just the right amount not too scary. 

8/10


----------



## danielson123

I just got done seeing Interstellar. There is a real possibility that this was the greatest movie I have ever seen.


----------



## x0emnem0x

*Dredd* - 8/10

Watching this on Netflix yesterday courtesy of Jon picking out awesome movies to watch while we hang out. Lot's of action, very gory but good graphics and visual effects, actually really enjoyed this movie.


----------



## wrenchboy

Pulp Fiction for about the 500th time.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

Repo Man. 

"Ordinary people...I fucking hate em."

LOL.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Dumb and Dumber To

I didn't know what to expect. A coworker told me it was the usual "less funny than the original" comedy, but I left thinking it was hilarious. They go from barely functional to giant piles of fail, but the humor is similar. The original is better, but it's a lot better than the prequel. I would say 7/10 and a 9/10 in I have no idea how it was PG-13.


----------



## luvmybhm

the hundred-foot journey. 

it was nice. part journey of discovery, part comedy, part romance. was light and fun to watch. quirky independent film feel.

7 of 10


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Last movie I saw in theaters was Mockingjay part 1, I would give it a 6/10 based on the fact that they could have just made one movie for the last book. They stretched 30 minutes of material into over 2 hours.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Top Five

6.5/10. 

I didn't know what to expect. I was hoping it would revolve more around the discussion of top five rappers, but it was more of a general comedy. I laughed at some parts, and one of the minor characters kept hitting on big women ironically enough. But there were some stale parts, and the ending was a bit confusing. It wasn't a bad movie though.


----------



## Deacone

The Hobbits, Battle of the Five Armies

9/10

Really sodding enjoyable, something I would see again. My poor feels though. Obviously I really hated the whole love thing between Kili and Tauriel, because it's not true to the books, however as a whole - the film was a great round-off to the 3 part series. It's even made me want to read the book again


----------



## spookytwigg

Idle hands 7/10

A fairly solid stoner horror. Probably should've watched it 10 years or so ago and I would've loved it.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Night at the museum 3
The best part was seeing Rebel Wilson in the film
7 out of 10


----------



## Deacone

The Giver

4.5/10

Generally the thoughts going around my head was "wtf am i watching"


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Guardians of the Galaxy: 9 out of 10
Captain America: The Winter Soldier: 9 out of 10
X: Men: Days of Future Past: 9 out of 10


----------



## Pokerking2010

The Interview- 8 out of 10


----------



## mermaid8

Into the woods: 7 out of ten

I liked the non-disney representation of the Grimm brothers fairy tales but there was three songs too many.


----------



## wrenchboy

American Sniper 
10 of 10 one of the best movies that I have seen in a long time. Tears at the end.
The world needs more heroes like Chris Kyle. For his entire life he stuck up for the people that could not defend themselves. After active duty he c ontinued to save lives by counseling vets coming home with ptsd.


----------



## Deacone

Theory of Everything 9/10 - just wow.


----------



## Saoirse

wrenchboy said:


> American Sniper
> 10 of 10 one of the best movies that I have seen in a long time. Tears at the end.
> The world needs more heroes like Chris Kyle. For his entire life he stuck up for the people that could not defend themselves. After active duty he c ontinued to save lives by counseling vets coming home with ptsd.



And sadly, he was assasinated by the US government for training militias.


----------



## Yakatori

Did they remember to put that part in the movie?

Otherwise, it does seems like kind of a spoiler....


----------



## Saoirse

Yakatori said:


> Did they remember to put that part in the movie?
> 
> Otherwise, it does seems like kind of a spoiler....



Its a well-known fact that he is deceased. Its not a spoiler.


----------



## Yakatori

But, nevermind that.

I realize that lots of people know that. But not, like, everyone. Not everyone who's possibly going to see the movie.

An-y way......


This is definitely not the last movie I've watched (most recently), but I've really wanted to give it a shout out for the longest time. Because it's, I think, the very best newer movie that I've seen in a pretty long time: 2012's _Flight_ directed by Robert Zemeckis and starring Denzel Washington. 

Mind you, I'm not really such a fan of Denzel Washington, I often find him, his acting style, very corny & over-the-top. Like every role he portrays is just Jay Pharoah's impression of him completely taking over the entire character & scene. But I can still appreciate his everyman-quality, kind of like a black Tom Cruise in that sense. So, it's good for like a comic book type of movie where the actor-themselves, larger-than-life, is the character. As opposed to bringing distinctive characters to each movie. Zemeckis-also, other than this one particular film has never produced anything I'm too, too crazy about.

And yet they both come together so well in this relatively fast-paced morality tale about an alcoholic airline pilot who miraculously pilots a then soon-crashing jet to safety. Definitely worth a look


----------



## luvmybhm

my old lady -7/10. kevin kline inherits a large apt in france that comes with a tenant. drama and discovery ensue. it is part comedy and part an emotional journey. well acted. 

the penguins of Madagascar- 6/10. love those penguins and had a great voice cast, but not as fun as some of the other movies the characters have been in.

big hero 6- 7/10. it has a social message and an emotional plot point that was unexpected. otherwise fun and endearing. 

dracula untold- 7/10. thought it had good effects and a better story line than i anticipated. a new take on the dracula tale. worth watching regardless of the critics.


----------



## luvmybhm

book of life- 8/10 had a little bit of everything comedy, family drama, romance. i watched it with my girls and even my 2 yr old sat through the whole thing. she really liked the bright colors and there was alot of action.


----------



## fat hiker

Saoirse said:


> And sadly, he was assasinated by the US government for training militias.



Ah, the sweet stench of a conspiracy theory.


----------



## 1300 Class

American Sniper. 9/10 so one of the better serious movies I've seen in a long time and I thought the ending of the film was well done.


----------



## Jigen

_Interstellar_. 8/10. Noone in the room seemed to appreciate it. Maybe they were not familiar with the complex scientific concepts used in the movie.


----------



## luvmybhm

50 shades of gray. 2/10. storyline was basically same as the book, but the script was _*poorly written*_. it was basically like watching skinemax in a room with 50+ strangers of varying relationship status. i went with hub and we thought it was boring and kinda just waited for it to be over...but i did hear gasps/giggles etc from the younger folks. lol.

if you have not seen it yet, save your money. you can watch porn online for free.


----------



## Yakatori

Right now, somewhere, Charlie Hunnam is thinking to himself, "_Oh, Jeezus, I dodged a bullet right-there..._(**shudder**)


----------



## luvmybhm

jinn- 5/10. it was part thriller, part action/adventure. it was not horrible, but some overacting and lack of good dialogue sort of dragged it down. i sat through the whole thing, but prob would not re-watch. 

i did like that it was a thriller and not horror/gore.


----------



## Yakatori

The last movie I watched, I know, is compelling for at least a few people around here for that it features, not one, but two relevant bbw roles as well as a sub-plot roughly pertaining to fetish web-modeling & feederism: _City Island_ *6.5*/10 (generously weighted as such for Dimensions' audience hungry for positive or more progressive portrayals of elements or even just that particular theme) 

However, to me, the execution of this particular film is demonstrative of how, even in such a low-budget independent feature as it was, the end result does not always so dependably measure well against the sum of its parts.

Like, the acting. There was some decent acting; indeed, the craft of acting itself is somewhat of a topic in the main character's dream of landing a role along the lines of for which his personal idol, Marlon Brando, is best known for; and, for the most part, Andy Garcia is credible in this depiction as a Bronx-born NYC corrections officer. So, too, somewhat, is this other guy I've never heard of before, Steven Strait, in his part as a prisoner (SPOILER!) that bears some connection to Garcia's character's past. Juilianna Margulies (_The Good Wife_, _ER_), as Garcia's character's wife, & who I normally like/don't really mind to watch was kind of, I dunno, silly in this sort of over-the-top rendition of a Bronx accent. Almost like a lampoon or caricature of what someone who's actually from NYC is really like, how they behave. 

But, that's okay; because, to really "get" this movie, it requires a certain suspension of disbelief: You almost have to take it like a cartoon, or parody of sorts, like _Throw Momma From the Train_ or a John Water's movie or something like that. Within that, however, the plot, the basic structure, the over-arching concept is fairly solid: This working-class family of four, & at this critical juncture, have all grown apart to where each (Father, Mother, daughter, & son ) are all holding a certain secret from each other. And, this whole gestalt of the "reality of acting" as well as the concept of the place City Island as a kind of practical metaphor for the protagonist's (and, really, that of each of the main characters, respectively) growth. That is, it all begins, develops, and ultimately culminates; and somewhat organically and originally; from a sound moral premise that the director intentionally articulates and remains true to throughout.

Except, maybe, for the way he wrote the character of the son (who is actually the Fat-Admirer and feeder character) is just completely awkward and unfunny. But not in a way that's authentic to anything, at all. It's just badly written, that part. And others, like lazy clumsiness of a denouement where characters are just too explicit in literally explaining away their motivations and such.

Basically, it's just that this movie has good bones/structure (plot, premise) and ingredients (actors, acting, location, ideas/pretexts for illustrative & iconic scene-making), but has somehow come out half-baked. And so, it kind of makes me feel a bit like a fallen soufflé


----------



## dharmabean

I watched a movie called, "St. Vincent" it was an incredibly well done movie. It made me laugh and cry. I absolutely love Bill Murray and Melissa McCarthy. If you have a chance to watch this flick, do it. It's on demand right now if you have that. 

http://youtu.be/9dP5lJnJHXg


----------



## luvmybhm

i recently watched st. vincent as well. it was very good. well acted, good storyline and had a great ending. 9/10


----------



## Deacone

Edge of tomorrow - 8/10 

A whole lot better than i expected. They kept the whole "ground hog day" thing fresh and i thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## luvmybhm

hub and i re-watched Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. 8/10. still as fun and goofy as i remembered.


----------



## mermaid8

Cinderella 9/10 - I know it's a disney movie and that it's a fairy take but I loved the genuine message. Be kind and have courage and that will help you through this life. I would recommend this movie whole heartedly.


----------



## Oona

Home -10/10

Generally speaking, movies don't keep my attention very well. Home, however, did. Not once did I check the time or feel like it was dragging on. Husbeast and I saw it opening day at the theater (big deal for me, since I have severe social anxiety), and since it was 11 am on a school day, it was slow. The storyline was great, it was funny, and it helps that Jim Parsons voiced "Oh."


----------



## Highsteppa

Ugh, that Transformers: Age of Extinction was complete fucking garbage. Mark Whalberg playing an inventor (remember in The Happening, when he played a science teacher? Doesn't seem like he learned anything from that), who lives and was born in Texas with a slight Boston accent? LOL.

And then there's Kelsey Grammar, slumming for a paycheque to pay for his divorce.

And then there's the justification in an underage relationship.

I mean, I know it's a Michael Bay movie, but Jesus Christ was this ever sloppy and incredibly prone to flagrant product placement. One of the characters has Buggati on his chest!

This was easily one of the worst films I've seen in a long time. Every time I think "they can't make this any worse than the last two films", Bay manages to one up himself.

Nearly three hours of mind-numbing stupidity.


----------



## Kawaii Pudding

I watched Hunger Games: Mockingjay pt. 1 last night. I already adore Jennifer Lawrence but watching this trilogy made me love her even more I think her acting is brilliant. I give this part a 7/10 only because I personally was expecting more but I have a strong feeling in pt. 2 they will deliver


----------



## luvmybhm

i watched tinkerbell and the neverbeast with my young daughter. ok, to be honest she watched about the first 1/3 of it and went off to play....but i was already invested, so i finished watching it later that day. lol.

it was cute and sweet. 8/10.


----------



## dharmabean

I introduced my mom to Babadook. It bothered her on such a deep level. Days after she watched it, she came to me and told me it was more than just a scary horror film, there were deeper meanings. 

***** SPOILER *****







I guess when the mother was overcome by the babadook, and began talking horribly to the boy, it effected my mom. It brought back haunting memories of her childhood and her mom. Things she said she had blocked out for many years; she's 63. 

She said she really liked the film. That it was very reminiscent of early Hitchcock, which she absolutely adored. But the psychological after math has been haunting her.


----------



## MattB

Ok, just watched the trailer for Babadook...I MUST SEE THIS MOVIE.


----------



## mulrooney13

Watched Hot Fuzz again on Netflix. 10/10. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## dharmabean

MattB said:


> Ok, just watched the trailer for Babadook...I MUST SEE THIS MOVIE.




I've seen it three times now. Each time I catch something I missed the first times. It's amazing. It's not like horror today. It really does pay a lot of respect to Hitchcock. Also, I read the story behind the Babadook creation story. It's pretty kick ass how the writer came up with it. Watch the movie first though, or the idea creation may give the movie away somewhat.


----------



## luvmybhm

went last night to see *Little Boy* with a friend. was a little unsure as it is done by the touched by an angle chic and her husband...so was thinking it was gonna be a beat over your head religion movie....but it wasn't. was more a period thing set during wwii. Wow! It was an emotional rollercoaster. Funny, social messages, tear jerker at spots...best movie I have seen in awhile. 

9/10


----------



## Tracyarts

I just got home from watching "Avengers: Age of Ultron". I liked it a lot, probably give it an 8 out of 10. I'll watch it again for sure when it comes out on pay per view and DVD. 



mulrooney13 said:


> Watched Hot Fuzz again on Netflix. 10/10. One of my favorite movies.



I think we're going to watch Hot Fuzz tonight if it's available on Netflix streaming. I confess that I have never seen it.


----------



## mulrooney13

They just added it like a week ago so it should be there. It's hilarious. Really good writing with lots of running jokes. Some good spoofs of the Michael Bay style action movie insanity as well in the second half.


----------



## FlashHeart

8/10 for American Sniper. Not used to watching Bradley cooper in a serious role but he was awesome. Really enjoyed it and always love a Eastwood directed movie.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Big Trouble in Little China. 8/10.

Plus of having an older boyfriend, he has you watch all the really awesome movies even if they're semi-old, so I don't have to sift through them all and wonder what is going to tickle my fancy... I really enjoyed this movie! A lot of cool action and fighting scenes, good humor, and for being an "older" movie, I simply quite enjoyed it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Somehow this double posted so I am editing it to write this LOL.


----------



## luvmybhm

hub and i saw ultron...8 was kind. i could not get into james spader as the ultron voice and i thought the story line tried to go off into too many directions.

i am also a huge hot fuzz fan. fun storyline and that slightly off center kinda humor. 

i just watched 'five flights up' with diane keaton and morgan freeman. the story was sweet and they had good chemistry. it was a bit light and fluffy, but worth watching if you have a chance.


----------



## luvmybhm

watched strange magic. 8/10. it's an animated movie produced/written by george lucas. i actually really liked it. lots of cool music and a happily ever after!


----------



## veggieforever

*I recently watched horror: It Follows and it was quite good. Deffo 7/10*

*Then watched comedy: Tammy and found it quite funny too. Same. 7/10. Just adore McCarthy!! The woman is comedy GOLD!! :bow:*


----------



## Yakatori

I saw Tammy in the theater and found it an interesting choice/vehicle for McCarthy. Just because, just based on ending, how it turns out, not quite the typical comedy, the way it was marketed.

I suspect that was part of a conscious decision/gamble for her to be able to attract more serious roles.

I mean, it was funny, in that way you expect for a movie with her to have that kind of humor. But then it turned kind of serious. So.


----------



## mermaid8

I just watched 50 shades of grey. I have to say I didn't think the movie was going up live up to the hype but oh my god it so totally did and then some. Just wish I had a boyfriend that I could try some of this stuff out on.


----------



## MattB

Finally watched Grand Budapest Hotel. I admit to suffering a bit of Wes Anderson fatigue, but I thoroughly enjoyed this one. 8/10


----------



## Blackjack

mermaid8 said:


> I just watched 50 shades of grey. I have to say I didn't think the movie was going up live up to the hype but oh my god it so totally did and then some. Just wish I had a boyfriend that I could try some of this stuff out on.


Why would you want a boyfriend who ignores you when you tell him no to sex and stalks you across the country, showing up at a bar where you're with your mother trying to escape him?

Cuz thats Christian Grey.


----------



## mermaid8

Blackjack said:


> Why would you want a boyfriend who ignores you when you tell him no to sex and stalks you across the country, showing up at a bar where you're with your mother trying to escape him?
> 
> Cuz thats Christian Grey.



When I say I wish I had a boyfriend to try some of that stuff. I don't mean I want him to be that way outside the bedroom. I just am curious about the stuff that happened during the sex scenes and want to try that stuff with a boyfriend.


----------



## wrenchboy

I saw Mad Max Fury Road last week. 6 out of 10. Of course Mel Gibson is too old but the new guy was good at the role. The crazy car creations and Charlize Theron with half an arm made the movie.


----------



## luvmybhm

hector and the search for happiness 8/10. it was nice to see simon peg in a more emotional role and with a decent story line. it's on netflix now if anyone is interested in seeing it.


----------



## veggieforever

Sarah's Key. A movie set in both 40's France and modern day America. It is a tragic story of a small child called Sarah who, during being rounded up by French Police in WW2 to be deported to camps, locked her younger brother in a secret closet in the wall to protect him from arrest, not realising her and her parents were never to come back to release him. It is one of the most beautiful films I have seen in years and follows her time in Nazi camps, escape and desperate return to her French apartment to release her brother from his unintentional prison - or to find out if someone else had released him. There are secrets and exploration etc with the modern day female journalist inhabiting the flat and I swear this is a tale EVERYONE must watch. Its one of the most amazingly touching films I have watched in a long time.

10/10!!!


----------



## GTAFA

SPY. Yes i say 10 out of 10, not just because Melissa McCarthy is a BBW, but because the movie is FUNNY. I am looking forward to seeing it again, wondering if the success of the film might lead to a franchise. It's good enough that i can picture a sequel.

One can hope.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Second you on Spy. 8.5 out of 10, the best cinema feature with Melissa so far. It was best in the middle, when the gags were coming down rapid-fire a la _Airplane_.

Far too many F-bombs.


----------



## balletguy

Happy go lucky. It's from 2009 I think. Very feel good movie. I liked it. 8 out of 10


----------



## GoodDaySir

Jurassic World 10/10 simply because it brought back memories of seeing Jurassic Park in the theater and be scared out of my seat by that beautiful T-Rex.

Wow. I loved it.

The raptors were awesome too. GO BLUE!


----------



## luvmybhm

i just watched jurassic world last night. i would say 7/10 at the best. the first 3/4 of the movie was slow. i didn't invest emotionally in the kids (the small one seemed more whiner than the weird/quirky i think they were going for and the older one had the emotional range of a goldfish) to care enough that they were in danger. plus we kinda already had the 'the kid relatives of the person in charge come to visit and get into danger' story line. the probably could have dropped the kids from the movie and it would have stayed the same. 

There were highlights...chris pratt was good. the raptors were the best part of the movie. vincent d'onofiro was good. he really made me not like him. the best part by far was the last 15 minutes. i really enjoyed the surprise at the end.

save yourself the money and wait for the dvd. then watch the promos and the last 15 minutes of the film.


----------



## GoodDaySir

luvmybhm said:


> i just watched jurassic world last night. i would say 7/10 at the best. the first 3/4 of the movie was slow. i didn't invest emotionally in the kids (the small one seemed more whiner *{His parents were divorcing}* than the weird/quirky i think they were going for and the older one had the emotional range of a goldfish *{hes 16! how much emotion do you think you can get from a 16 yr old boy?}*) to care enough that they were in danger. plus we kinda already had the 'the kid relatives of the person in charge come to visit and get into danger' story line *{Thats sort of the point. It happened in Jurassic Park, The Lost World and Jurassic Park III}*. the probably could have dropped the kids from the movie and it would have stayed the same.
> 
> There were highlights...chris pratt was good. the raptors were the best part of the movie. vincent d'onofiro was good. he really made me not like him. the best part by far was the last 15 minutes. i really enjoyed the surprise at the end.
> 
> save yourself the money and wait for the dvd. then watch the promos and the last 15 minutes of the film. *{DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS}*



There's a reason it has broken several records...


----------



## luvmybhm

well sir, this is just a thread about what we saw and what we thought. you liked it. i didn't. to each their own. people will see it and form their own opinions as well.


----------



## MsBrightside

_Minions_ 3D. This was the first movie I'd ever seen in 3D (yeah, I don't get out much). I've never seen the original _Despicable Me_ or its sequel, either, so my review is lacking background context, but I'd say 7/10. They're cute, and I didn't realize the most of the movie was going to be set in 1968 London, so there were lots of cool songs in the soundtrack. 

IMO the first half was definitely the best, with the description of the Minions' origins and how they accidentally killed off or ruined the plans of all of their previous bosses (which ranged from an unfortunate T-rex to Napoleon Bonaparte). I loved the concept of "Villain-Con", and the Nelson family (sort of a cross between June and Ward Cleaver and Thelma and Louise with kids) was quite funny (nice job by Michael Keaton as Mr. Nelson). 

The villainess Scarlet Overkill (Sandra Bullock) was kind of lackluster, though. And the final showdown between a Godzilla-style Kevin-the-Minion and Scarlett Overkill in a nuclear dress seemed to be over-the-top, even by Minions standards. At least the brief appearance by Steve Carell as Gru at the end allowed it to finish on a high note. Also, the Queen kicked butt! Jennifer Saunders as the Queen stole all of the scenes she was in. :bow:

I'd say it's a fun movie for kids and maybe those who are kids at heart.


----------



## Luthien

Some of my girlfriends dragged me to Magic Mike XXL this past weekend. I'll admit it was surprisingly good, shockingly feminist, and I can't complain about the eye candy  The theatre was full of loud & happy ladies which made it extra fun!


----------



## GTAFA

_Inside Out_ is okay for children but even better for adults. There are moments that go right over the kiddies' collective head, which is fine. It means it can be deep and still be fun for the children. It may seem to be forgotten now that the Minions film is out (which i must go see), but is quite wonderful. When i just checked the top ten for this past weekend it's still hanging tough, and hopefully will be in theatres for at least a couple of more weeks.. Don't miss it.

10 out of 10!


----------



## biggirlsrock

AntMan. Saw it last night! Action & comedy. All round great summer movie. Paul Rudd & Michael Douglas were fantastic in it, as was Evangeline Lilly.

10 outta 10


----------



## imaginarydiva21

well the last film i watched was the classic breakfast at tiffneys but the latest film at the cinema i watched was magic mike xxl....all i can say channing tatum = 10 by himself lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Watched 22 Jump Street with the beau the other night. Needless to say, many laughs were had, that movie is hilarious.


----------



## Deacone

I watched Magic Mike XXL on Thursday with a bunch of work mates. So much better than the first one. I actually thoroughly enjoyed it! 8/10.

Antman however on Sunday was frigging awesome and I want to see it again and it made me squee in the cinema. 1000/10 <3


----------



## luvmybhm

dior and i. 6/10. was interesting to see behind the scenes on the process of how haute couture is actually made, but it lagged in places and it seemed like the person they set the story around (raf simons-head of dior fashion) was not even the real focal point in the movie.


----------



## luvmybhm

train wreck. 8/10. better than i thought it would be. good story line, off center amy humor, romance...overall good film.


----------



## luvmybhm

the hercules remake with 'the rock' was on netflix, so i gave it a try. overall 7/10. it had a decent storyline, a good plot twist in there and the rock did well acting in it. even though he could have put that overconfident charm that he is known for on the role, he played it very low key and pretty subtle. i really enjoyed the film. if you have netflix, it's worth checking out.

i also watched an indie documentary called Casting By. it is the story of how casting directors in the 60's and 70's came to play an integral part of the movie making business during/after the collapse of the studio system. it was very interesting to see how the 2 main people they focus on in the film managed to locate and place most of the actors who would were, at the time, unknown and turn them into movie stars just by knowing which films they were right for. it shows the changes in the casting system that occurred again in the 90's when the movie companies got bought up by the mega corporations and the casting decisions became more about the money. very interesting. 7/10.


----------



## canadianbbw4u

We went on a date night last week and watched Train Wreck. OMG funny!! I was LOL'ing through out the movie. I highly recommend it if you want a laugh. I'll give it a 8.5/10


----------



## dwesterny

I stayed home and watched An Officer and a Gentleman tonight. Great movie, 8 of 10. I wasn't gonna stay in and watch a movie but...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjNPH06A24g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjNPH06A24g[/ame]


----------



## luvmybhm

dang these reputation limits...that was a good ref. lol.

watched ant man tonight. decent story line and good effects. loved paul rudd in it. not sure about evangeline lilly. michael pena as luis was so fun. when you listen to him talk about when he was talking to his cousin or whoever his contact person was and he drops all these high culture refs, it really makes you wonder about his character background. i know he is contracted for a couple more movies, so i hope he gets to build the character.

9/10


----------



## luvmybhm

fantastic four. lost points because it is yet again their origin story. it was not as bad as the web is disparaging it for though. had some good effects and was a much better incarnation than the previous movies.

7/10


----------



## MattB

I'm watching The Lost Boys again as we speak. Nostalgia gives it a 9/10, but reality insists on a 5/10. 

So, 9/10!!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

haha I watched To Wong Fu, Thanks for Everything,Julie Newmar... I loved that movie and I think Patrick Swayze was FANTASTIC in it!! I'll give it 8/10


----------



## luvmybhm

i love that movie! good choice!

i watched pitch perfect 2. cute. 7/10.

i re-watched star trek into darkness the other night when i could not sleep. i love that movie. 9/10.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> I'm watching The Lost Boys again as we speak. Nostalgia gives it a 9/10, but reality insists on a 5/10.
> 
> So, 9/10!!



Dude! It gets a 9/10 from me on the soundtrack alone. But I'm also with you on the nostalgia angle too. I watch it every time I see it on. That and From Dusk 'Til Dawn.


----------



## dwesterny

O Brother Where Art Thou 

Rating 8.5 of 10

[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=meCZ5hWNRFU"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=meCZ5hWNRFU[/ame]


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not normally a fan of uber-patriotic movies but I quite liked American Sniper. It kept my attention which is hard to do these days. I'm pretty impressed with Bradley Cooper and his ability to be a very believable character in all his movies.


----------



## LumpySmile

Just watched Mad Max, Fury Road.

Didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I did. It was much better than I was expecting. 

For a movie that brags about how little CGI it used, what it did use was very obviously CGI, unfortunately. Not as streamlined as I think they think it is. Still, the story was decent, and the cars were cool. Overall, I'd say maybe 7/10. 

I only watched it for the cars anyway.


----------



## luvmybhm

crimson peak. 7/10. visually stunning. story was ok. more gothic romance than horror.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Inside Out
9
10 out of 10
Mad Max Fury Road
9.5 out of 10


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Let's see...I just saw THE 33 yesterday.

Yes, this is the movie about the 33 Chilean miners who were successfully rescued from a tunnel collapse in 2010.

While I already knew what happened it was still a nice movie with nice performances.

9/10


Dennis


----------



## GoodDaySir

luvmybhm said:


> crimson peak. 7/10. visually stunning. story was ok. more gothic romance than horror.



TOM. Tom. mmmmTom

But the movie is really awesome too. Guillermo has style! I'm not one for super-gore, but this had just enough for effect, they nailed it! The ladies were stunning and strong. I wanted every dress they wore, even the nightgown with the ridiculously huge shoulder-poofs.


----------



## swamptoad

Hotel Transylvania 2
_
10_


----------



## one2one

Star Wars The Force Awakens. 

Just go see it. You know you want to.


----------



## swamptoad

Jurassic World 


9


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

The Krampus 4/10


----------



## x0emnem0x

The Ref (1994) - "A cat burglar is forced to take a bickering, dysfunctional family hostage on Christmas Eve."

My vote is 10/10... Beau had me watch it, great movie, many laughs. Nice little Christmas movie. We also watched Christmas with the Kranks, one of my favorites, which he hadn't seen, and going to watch Surviving Christmas, one of _his_ favorites, which I haven't seen!


----------



## swamptoad

x0emnem0x said:


> The Ref (1994) - "A cat burglar is forced to take a bickering, dysfunctional family hostage on Christmas Eve."
> 
> My vote is 10/10... Beau had me watch it, great movie, many laughs. Nice little Christmas movie. We also watched Christmas with the Kranks, one of my favorites, which he hadn't seen, and going to watch Surviving Christmas, one of _his_ favorites, which I haven't seen!



I've never seen The Ref or Surviving Christmas. Absolutely love Christmas with the Kranks! I'm eager to see either of those two.


----------



## x0emnem0x

swamptoad said:


> I've never seen The Ref or Surviving Christmas. Absolutely love Christmas with the Kranks! I'm eager to see either of those two.



The Ref was SOOO good, I most definitely suggest it! I have not seen the other, but my beau says it's great at well, and he is picky with what movies he likes. He always picks good ones, though!


----------



## GoodDaySir

Child 44 7/10

I thought I was a huge Gary Old man fan, but apparently not as I had never heard of this movie. My roommated rented it because she knows I like Gary and Tom Hardy and Im super glad she did!

1950's Soviet Russia. People are poor, the government is outta control and a serial killer is preying on and mutilating young boys... but there's no murder in paradise! So how do you catch a killer in post WW2 Russia? You do it by pissing off a lot of people!

I liked a lot. I gave it a 7 mostly due to the fact that some parts are in Russian and not translated. And the parts that did have subtitles, were very hard to read.


----------



## Kristal

Dark was the night. Very Scary (gave it a 10) 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## bigmac

Krampus: Not as good as Gremlins but a good Christmas monster movie nonetheless. The creepy snowmen were cool. The dysfunctional family dynamics were at least as good as the Griswolds. 

7.5 out of 10.


----------



## Snow Angel

Jurassic World, I would rate it a 9


----------



## x0emnem0x

Snow Angel said:


> Jurassic World, I would rate it a 9



For sure. A bit predictable, but very fun movie nonetheless.


----------



## Kristal

Miracle on 34th Street (10) 

View attachment [email protected]@._V1_UY1200_CR134,0,630,1200_AL_.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Princess Bride was playing yesterday at the boyfriends family Christmas. I've seen it before, but of course 10/10.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Star Wars, The Force Awakens. 6/10.

Impressive sets and visuals you expect and get from Lucasfilm, but the play was so similar that I left the theater feeling like I already paid for my ticket in 1977 (Yes, I was around to see the original in 70mm when it was new. My brother drove us there, because it was way out west -in Southfield, LOL.)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Just spent the past two days watching the original Star Wars Trilogy with the boyfriend. Episode IV took me a minute to get into, but by V I was hooked and absolutely loved VI. Soooo good. I can now officially say I've seen the original trilogy! 10/10.


----------



## luvmybhm

in the heart of the sea 1/10. it moved at snail pace. chris helmsworth could not decide if he was from new england or australia. his accent was come and go. even when they had to resort to eating their dead, you were already in a coma and wished it was you. 

don't waste your time or money....

ug.


----------



## luvmybhm

the last witch hunter. 7/10. decent story, good action, not gory. dialogue is not the top priority here, but most of vin diesel's movies are this way. 

i thought it was good. would watch it again when it hits netflix.


----------



## smithnwesson

Bone Tomahawk. 8/10

Very violent and very strange: Not your typical Western. I liked it but YMMV, I've also been accused of also being kinda strange, preposterous though that may be. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2494362/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Still a Skye fan

Let's see...I recently saw THE REVENANT and I'd give it maybe a 5 out of 10.

First, while it's beautifully shot, it could easily have 30-45 minutes trimmed out of it and be a much better movie. I don't know about anyone else but I want to see a STORY when I go to the movies, not endless scenes of grand, sweeping vistas. I like to see something happen now and then.

Second, for all the praise heaped on DiCaprio, he spends most of the movie saying nothing, grunting or speaking in various Native American tongues. He actually starts speaking in complete English sentences in the last third of the movie or so.

Third, yes, this movie is WAY too long and there really isn't much of a story to justify its length: It's a revenge Western plot...it's mostly all laid out in the previews: DiCaprio is mauled by a bear, his son is killed, he's assumed dead, takes a dip in a freezing river, eats a Bison liver and he gets revenge on the guy who killed his son...that's pretty much it.

Oh well...that's all I have to say, see it if you wish: It's a very long and beautifully shot movie, I just think it'd have been better as a shorter movie with a deeper story.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

luvmybhm said:


> in the heart of the sea 1/10. it moved at snail pace. chris helmsworth could not decide if he was from new england or australia. his accent was come and go. even when they had to resort to eating their dead, you were already in a coma and wished it was you.
> 
> don't waste your time or money....
> 
> ug.



That was about my reaction. It's a much better book about a true event.

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

RabbitScorpion said:


> Star Wars, The Force Awakens. 6/10.
> 
> Impressive sets and visuals you expect and get from Lucasfilm, but the play was so similar that I left the theater feeling like I already paid for my ticket in 1977 (Yes, I was around to see the original in 70mm when it was new. My brother drove us there, because it was way out west -in Southfield, LOL.)



Yup, for the insane amount of hype this movie had, 85% of it is just a retelling of the 1977 movie, which I also saw as a kid and enjoyed a lot more than this one.

Dennis


----------



## LumpySmile

Now You See Me - Very entertaining. Lots of twists for such an uncomplicated plot. Overall, a very fun film.

8/10


----------



## luvmybhm

Still a Skye fan said:


> Let's see...I recently saw THE REVENANT and I'd give it maybe a 5 out of 10.
> 
> First, while it's beautifully shot, it could easily have 30-45 minutes trimmed out of it and be a much better movie. I don't know about anyone else but I want to see a STORY when I go to the movies, not endless scenes of grand, sweeping vistas. I like to see something happen now and then.
> 
> Second, for all the praise heaped on DiCaprio, he spends most of the movie saying nothing, grunting or speaking in various Native American tongues. He actually starts speaking in complete English sentences in the last third of the movie or so.
> 
> Third, yes, this movie is WAY too long and there really isn't much of a story to justify its length: It's a revenge Western plot...it's mostly all laid out in the previews: DiCaprio is mauled by a bear, his son is killed, he's assumed dead, takes a dip in a freezing river, eats a Bison liver and he gets revenge on the guy who killed his son...that's pretty much it.
> 
> Oh well...that's all I have to say, see it if you wish: It's a very long and beautifully shot movie, I just think it'd have been better as a shorter movie with a deeper story.



oh gosh...i had an Out of Africa flashback just reading your review.


----------



## wrenchboy

The "new" Star Wars. 4 out of 10. 
Take caution. ..spoiler alerts!
I was really disappointed. It was way too long, most of the story was centered on bringing back characters from the original 3. The 3d version looked like a pop up greeting card, 2d set in front of another 2d.
The only thing that I liked was it showed the storm troopers as people wearing armor and not automaton like robots as previously implied. 
The masked kid was a mess. He had all that power and yet he threw temper tantrums had almost no influence, was called out as being scared, and was easily killed by a newbie. Yes I know, she didn't kill him, but he died as a result of the fight.
My wife didn't like that the new jedi is a woman. Too much like the young female heroine in catching fire and insurgent. (i am ok with it, although she would have held my attention a little more if she was 50-100 pounds heavier). 
It should have been named "Star Bores the force is still asleep"


----------



## wrenchboy

Spy. 9 of 10
Melissa Mccarthy is freaking hilarious! 
I suppose it helps that she is plus size and gorgeous!


----------



## wrenchboy

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not normally a fan of uber-patriotic movies but I quite liked American Sniper. It kept my attention which is hard to do these days. I'm pretty impressed with Bradley Cooper and his ability to be a very believable character in all his movies.



He and his family became friends with Bradley Cooper and Clint Eastwood. Then he was murdered before filming began and half the movie was rewritten.


----------



## ODFFA

wrenchboy said:


> Spy. 9 of 10
> Melissa Mccarthy is freaking hilarious!
> I suppose it helps that she is plus size and gorgeous!



She was fantabulous in The Heat, too :happy:

~~~~~~
Suffragette - 9/10
because it was less depressing and more thought-provoking than I expected (the trailer made it seem kind of dark, for which I was not in the mood) and it made me feel really lucky. The acting and cinematography were pretty great as well.

(Honorable mention to the 2 movies I watched before this - The Addams Family movies - because they're the best ever.)


----------



## canadianbbw4u

I went to How To Be Single the other night I'd give it a 5/10 . It was not great at all. It had a few funny parts but that's it. I'm glad I went on cheap night lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

Deadpool. Of course I give it a 500/10. Best movie ever. Amazing. 10/10 would watch 10 more times.


----------



## Yakatori

I always procrastinate on posting about it one here. Because, my reviews, opinions, _ect_..about stuff like this tends to be kind of involved.


So, before I forget, anyone who hasn't seen _Birdman_ yet should definitely watch it. It's a solid 8.3 out 10.

Generally, I'm not a big fan of Ed Norton. Although I thought he was great in _American History X_, ever since that point I've come to find him kind of annoying, so..._Ed Norton-y_, being '_Ed Norton_' in every movie. But he's absolutely perfectly cast in this role. And so is Michael Keaton, as well as, to some lesser degree, the whole rest of the cast.


----------



## luvmybhm

yakatori. ed norton was very good in Moonrise Kingdom as the scout leader. It is a quirky film, but very entertaining. if you have not seen it i would recommend.


----------



## ODFFA

Ed Norton has one of those faces that was simply always meant to have some BHM padding. He has flagrantly ignored this calling. That is the only insightful thing I have to say about Ed Norton.


----------



## wrenchboy

Deadpool 9 of 10
Ryan Reynolds was much better casted in this than that green Lantern dud.
Deadpool is equally funny as it was action/superhero.


----------



## MattB

I binge watched 4 "horror" movies on Netflix yesterday while dealing with a chest cold. Rather than name them, I'll just give the lot 3/10.

Separate from the previous four, I finally watched Insidious 2 and for a sequel I quite liked it. No more than a 6/10, but that's still generous I think.


----------



## Cobra Verde

ADMINPLEASE said:


> Eraserhead ??????/10
> 
> My fb is a film fanatic with an extensive collection. I think he owns just about everything from the Criterion Collection and he has TCM on his tv all the time. A few weeks ago on Imgur (omg im addicted to that site) someone shared their Top Ten list for weird/scary/wtf movies and Eraserhead was on it. I knew he owned it (he also has a movie poster up on a wall in his den), so when I was hanging out with him the other night, we watched it.
> 
> Like, wtf? I knew it was gonna be trippy. I like weird movies a lot, but this one just messes with me. There's little dialogue, but its incredibly noisy. I dont know what was real or a hallucination. I dont know WHY he was hallucinating. And THAT FUCKING BABY! And that weird lady in the radiator.
> 
> By the end of the movie, my fb was too drunk to give me a coherent explanation and I was too confused and tired (we starting watching it after midnight) to get into it, so I'll ask here: *What the hell is up with Eraserhead?*


 I'm pretty sure it was about the terror of fatherhood. And everything being fine in heaven.
You should watch more movies by the director, David Lynch. They're worth it. Except _Dune_.


----------



## lovelymars908

Deadpool.

10/10 It was great. Funny and loved the action sequences.


----------



## wrenchboy

Wild Horses 4/10
The basic storyline was good. Most everything else was lousy. The flow was very chopy. Scenery was fabulous, but my big problem wasthat it was supposed to take place in Texas but was shot entirely in Utah. Anyone familiar with Texas knows there are no big mountains in texas yet most outside scenes include mountain scenery in the background. 
The only reason that the female texas ranger was cast is because she is married to the writer, director and male lead. Absolutely horrible. She is in some serious need of acting lessons.


----------



## fat hiker

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. 8/10. Eddie Redmayne is a little rubber-faced as Newt Scamander, but the rest of the cast is good; the plot is good, and flows well, but depends heavily on the naivete of Newt Scamander. The winter scenes, and the setting of MACUSA's headquarters in the Woolworth's building are clever. There are some eerie reflections of 2016 America in the fears of a persecution of the Magical community of 1926.

Overall, well worth seeing. 

One note, the AVX 3-D I saw it in keeps going in and out of focus - the regular big screen edition is apparently much better that way.


----------



## LumpySmile

Invictus - Just stumbled upon it, had never even heard of it before, but it was AMAZING

9/10


----------



## wrenchboy

Purge Election Year 
2 out of 10
One and two were 8s . This was a complete dud. I love post apocalyptic movies and although this is not one the whole idea of no law and everyone is forgiven after the purge is over is a fantastic idea.
The first 2 movies did a good job playing withthe desperation of trying to survive a deadly night while keeping an audience entertained with murderous characters. 
Number 3 was a political bore of illuminati/arayan rich idiots vs the mixed race of the poor struggling to beat the powerful at their own game. Oh yeah...we still have murderous cartoonish characters.


----------



## ElyBiggs

I believe the last movie I saw from beginning to end credits was Moana. I'd give it a good 9/10.


----------



## fat hiker

Hidden Figures - 9.5/10 - if you haven't seen this, you MUST! 

Great storytelling, good character development, great sense of place and time - and three feisty, intelligent, female leads.


----------



## Fat Molly

watched Rope the other day (Hitchcock) and it was, as always, fantastic. I'd rate it 8/10 only because it has a limited appeal. it's a very tense film, very suspenseful, and i definitely enjoy it, but it lacks the lushness that comes with other movies, even of the same era. it doesn't make me want to sink into the world of the movie - it has a similar feel to it that 12 Angry Men does, or Rashomon, or To Kill a Mockingbird. There's a point to it.


----------



## Fat Molly

fat hiker said:


> Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. 8/10. Eddie Redmayne is a little rubber-faced as Newt Scamander, but the rest of the cast is good; the plot is good, and flows well, but depends heavily on the naivete of Newt Scamander. The winter scenes, and the setting of MACUSA's headquarters in the Woolworth's building are clever. There are some eerie reflections of 2016 America in the fears of a persecution of the Magical community of 1926.
> 
> Overall, well worth seeing.
> 
> One note, the AVX 3-D I saw it in keeps going in and out of focus - the regular big screen edition is apparently much better that way.



also i fucking loved the almost-overt feedee relationship in FB. 

it was nice to have that represented fucking FINALLY in the harry potter world - a fat person who is a genuinely and sincerely nice person, and who also gets the privilege of being in love with someone who appreciates them and their appetites.


----------



## Maddog

Fifthy Shades 7.5/10 - not as bad as many say


----------



## Am Jim

Mama Mia. Seriously, rented it the other day it was the first time I saw it. I'd give it 9.5/10.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

The last movie I saw? Well, I took a chance and gave the new GHOST IN THE SHELL movie a try.

I'm a big fan of the manga and the anime.

The movie was better than I thought it would be...it wasn't outstanding but I managed to find it entertaining.

I still prefer the anime but I'd give this a respectable 7/10.


----------



## Deacone

Watched Wonder Woman on Friday for my birthday night out. 10/10 would be empowered again


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sing 

8 out of 10


----------



## TwoSwords

Tonight I watched the MST3K version of The Loves of Hercules with my brother. Awful, awful movie. 2 out of 10.


----------



## ODFFA

To Walk Invisible: The Bronte Sisters -- 8/10

I became interested in watching this TV film after seeing an interview with the writer/director, Sally Wainwright. She was talking about how other period shows are too “chocolate box-y” and how “they all have the whitest teeth and you’d hardly be surprised if someone whipped out a mobile phone. I wanted it to feel more real, like the audience has been transported to that time.” She’s all about authenticity. It’s a big trademark of hers and I adore her for it.

The movie definitely didn’t disappoint. Sally did a brilliant job of exploring the sisters’ relationships with each other, and especially also the theme of alcoholism. The ending montage was pure genius and very impactful. Only reason I didn’t give it 10/10 is because: as excited as I was about the keeping-it-real thing, it did kind of take away that mystery some other period shows have made me feel. At times everything but their clothes and surroundings seemed almost _too_ current-day, ironically. Every once in a while there’d be a moment where I’d think, “Would Emily really have had her hands on her hips like that back then? Did Branwell just call that guy a twat?! Did they say twat in those days?” Perhaps it is more accurate than most. Perhaps that awe-inspiring time warp feeling is a lie. Sally isn't one to skimp on her research. And anyway... I’m always wondering about the historical accuracy of minute details


----------



## John Smith

*Black Panther - *8/10


----------



## swamptoad

Simon Birch (1998)

9/10

Great acting. Narrated by Jim Carrey.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Watched The Avengers with the fambam! Even the kids enjoyed it.


----------



## MattB

The Conjuring 2- 7/10


----------



## biggirlluvher

Avengers: Infinty War 8/10 only because of the ending.


----------



## Munchausen

Deadpool 2 - 9/10

Very socially aware if you pay attention beyond the pop-culture references. Could find even more jabs/jokes on a second viewing.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I just saw Deadpool 2 and laughed my ass off...hope to see it again, soon.
I'd give it a 9/10


----------



## LumpySmile

So I finally got around to seeing The Last Jedi last night. It's on Netflix! Anyway, I liked it a LOT more than the last one. The bad guy (whatever his name is, sorry I'm not a huge SW fan) wasn't nearly as much of a whiny sissy as he was in the last movie, so it's nice to see some character development. Decent action in this one. 7 of 10


----------



## Funtastic curves

In the past week I've watched 3 movies. Ocean 8, Incredibles 2, and Uncle Drew in that order. 

Ocean 8....I give 9 out of 10. I loved that it was mainly an all girl cast but hate the fact they needed the guys help to pull it off. 

Incredibles 2....I give a 10. I loved it!

Uncle Drew.....I give a 9 out of 10. I think it was super funny and great basketball skills but I wanted more.


----------



## Tracii

I watched a Russian film called White Tiger recently, really cool film if you are into WW II tank movies. Has a surreal vibe to it and some spooky flavor to it Lets call it tanks that are alive .
The film was very well done and not really a war movie but sort of supernatural.


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

The Original Halloween movie  A+ rating


----------



## LumpySmile

Just saw October Sky. Solid C+


----------



## Am Jim

47 Ronin. Really liked it, 9/10.


----------



## ChocolateBear

The Incredibles 2. Saw it at a theater in Jacksonville, FL back in October.
Solid 10/10, which is rare for me since I usually find something wrong with every movie I watch.
Great from start to finish. Highly recommend.


----------



## wrenchboy

Dark Crimes starring Jim Carey
2 of 10
It is a dark movie as I expected. No humor. Someone else could have played the Jim Carey role. Just was not alot to the role. And beware! There are a couple of rape scenes.


----------



## wrenchboy

Bohemian Rhapsody 
9 of 10
Fabulous movie! Rami Malik (sp?) was the perfect choice for Freddy.
Don't expect a perfect look a like. And don't expect perfection in acuracy in timelines. Its a movie for entertaining the masses not a biography.


----------



## ChocolateBear

wrenchboy said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody
> 9 of 10
> Fabulous movie! Rami Malik (sp?) was the perfect choice for Freddy.
> Don't expect a perfect look a like. And don't expect perfection in acuracy in timelines. Its a movie for entertaining the masses not a biography.



I need to see that one because when I saw Rami Malek (who I LOVE in Mr. Robot) as Freddie Mercury, it became relevant to my interests. I know there are some who will take "creative liberties" with its accuracy, but they should just enjoy it for what it is.

He just looks like a damn near stunt double for the late great Queen lead singer. It's scary.


----------



## wrenchboy

The new Papillon movie 4/10
The classic with Steve McQueen is one of my favorites. In the remake a very important scene was left out that you could only see on the dvd extras. If the scene was left in my rating would have been higher.


----------



## LizzieJones

A documentary called Spitfire.


----------



## rockhound225

Recently rewatched Avengers: Infinity War. A solid 7.5-8 out of 10 for me.


----------



## BouncingBoy

Just rewatched UHF.I know a lot of folks probably think it's crap but I like craziness & with Weird Al that's what you're gonna get......I give it an 8.5....


----------



## lovembiiiiig

I watched "Super Troopers 2" last night. If you loved the first one you'll love this one.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Aquaman was quite a visual romp. I'd give it an 8/10 for the action/fight sequences alone.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I recently saw something called ESCAPE ROOM, which was the only new movie at the theatre which I hadn't seen and looked like it could be mildly interesting.
Anyway, the actors were all no one I recognized and they all did perfectly decent jobs playing their parts.

The plot was something to do with a shadowy organization recruiting "players" to take part in escape rooms, which I'd never heard of before (I'm not a gamer) but I guess that they're real things. Anyway, the escape rooms in the movie are life or death situations, of course. The cluster of players typically don't know or like each other at first then they learn to work together. They all have a secret. There's a survivor or two but nothing gets resolved as the shadowy organization is still there and things are set up for a sequel.

The whole thing sort of reminded me of that 2016 movie, THE BELKO EXPERIMENT, about the shadowy organization forcing office workers to fight to the death.

So, the acting was fine, I found the story engaging at times but the movie leaves you hanging.

I'll rate it a generous 6 out of 10...worth seeing as a matinee or a discount DVD but not much more than that.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Still a Skye fan said:


> I recently saw something called ESCAPE ROOM, which was the only new movie at the theatre which I hadn't seen and looked like it could be mildly interesting.
> Anyway, the actors were all no one I recognized and they all did perfectly decent jobs playing their parts.
> 
> The plot was something to do with a shadowy organization recruiting "players" to take part in escape rooms, which I'd never heard of before (I'm not a gamer) but I guess that they're real things. Anyway, the escape rooms in the movie are life or death situations, of course. The cluster of players typically don't know or like each other at first then they learn to work together. They all have a secret. There's a survivor or two but nothing gets resolved as the shadowy organization is still there and things are set up for a sequel.
> 
> The whole thing sort of reminded me of that 2016 movie, THE BELKO EXPERIMENT, about the shadowy organization forcing office workers to fight to the death.
> 
> So, the acting was fine, I found the story engaging at times but the movie leaves you hanging.
> 
> I'll rate it a generous 6 out of 10...worth seeing as a matinee or a discount DVD but not much more than that.


Escape rooms were a trending form of entertainment over the last few years. And they've become very popular in certain countries in Europe. However, there was a tragedy involving and escape room in Poland just this week.

https://wqad.com/2019/01/07/man-charged-after-5-girls-trapped-in-polish-escape-room-die-in-fire/


----------



## LizzieJones

BigElectricKat said:


> Escape rooms were a trending form of entertainment over the last few years.



We have one of those escape rooms here in Hamilton, Ontario. I've never been because I think it's a stupid idea. No one I know has ever gone to it.


----------



## wrenchboy

Don't Breathe 
7 out of 10
I was very surprised how good it was. I usually find the thriller/horror kinda boring but it was well written,well shot, and acting was good. It was good enough to watch again but not enough to spend the money to own.


----------



## LizzieJones

Shawshank Redemption 10 out of 10 loved it


----------



## BigElectricKat

LizzieJones said:


> We have one of those escape rooms here in Hamilton, Ontario. I've never been because I think it's a stupid idea. No one I know has ever gone to it.


I've never been to an escape room before but I'd surely go if I ever get the chance. I'm all about thinking puzzles through, being observant, and matching wits with others.


----------



## Saxphon

At home: watched 'A Dog's Purpose' last night. I'd give it a 9 out of 10 (kinda hard to compete with Shawshank Redemption - a 10 of 10). Last movie in the theater: saw 'How To Train Your Dragon 3' last Friday. Excellent movie. Again, 9 of 10.


----------



## ravfa

I just watched a recent DVD release of a made for British TV film originally broadcast on the BBC in 1984. Called "Threads," it followed the similar American made for TV movie "The Day After," both of which depicted the aftermath of a full scale nuclear war between the US and Russia. "The Day After" received much notoriety upon its initial broadcast, and shook many viewers. "Threads," however, goes even further. It is so unrelentingly, uncompromisingly grim and harrowing it makes "The Day After" seem almost like it pulls its punches. The film makers set out to disturb and shock viewers, and they succeeded. It was as if they were saying, "You think you know what it will be like after the bombs fall? You don't have a fucking clue." This is not an "entertaining" film. It is not something that everyone can sit through. For those with the fortitude to last until the bleak end, it is probably the last word on post nuclear apocalypse cinema. 10/10.


----------



## docilej

The "Weiner " documentary. 9/10...it's like you're in the room when his world came crashing down!! Wild!


----------



## MattB

H6LLB6ND6R 9/10

I'm at the point where I prefer independent horror movies because they are becoming higher quality than the big studio releases.


----------



## Donna

It's not exactly new, and I've watched it several times, but TCM was playing 'Cat on a Hot Tin Roof' this morning early. I love Elizabeth Taylor and Paul Newman. It's a personal favorite, so 10/10.


----------



## Donna

Above the Shadows, 11/10

It’s a paranormal romance drama on Hulu, not rated but I would say it’s probably close to a PG13 only because of the MMA fighting scenes and the paranormal aspect. There’s no nudity and no cursing that I recall. The movie drips with symbolism and metaphors. Holly is a young woman who has become invisible to the rest of the world, following her beloved mother’s death, with the exception of a disgraced MMA fighter named Shayne. Holly helps Shayne rebuild his career and through their developing friendship and eventually romance, he helps her regain her visibility to the world. If you’re emotional like me, grab a tissue before watching.


----------



## MattB

Ghostbusters Afterlife 6/10

I enjoyed it, don't let the 6 fool you. Not a great movie, but fun to watch, and I think it was a totally appropriate continuation of the original movies. 

Honestly, I assumed I wouldn't like it. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------

